# Shahs of Sunset on BRAVO TV



## hunniesochic

I've tried searching to see if there's any thread on this and nothing came up. I hope it's not a duplicate.

http://www.bravotv.com/shahs-of-sunset

Anyone interested in watching?


----------



## gracekelly

hunniesochic said:


> I've tried searching to see if there's any thread on this and nothing came up. I hope it's not a duplicate.
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/shahs-of-sunset
> 
> Anyone interested in watching?



Absolutely not.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'll watch. But the bios sound boring. It looks like that show Miami Social and the one in Dallas. 

And these men look A LOT older than their stated ages.


----------



## Shoegal30

I know, they do look older! I thought the same thing.  And it also looks like it will be another disappointment like the other shows mentioned too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

this is also a Ryan Seacrest production, I guess he's running out of reality TV show ideas.  Because, this one seems like it will be a flop.


----------



## chantal1922

I'll check it out


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ditto


----------



## qudz104

i was reading about this in my recent Newsweek. is this like that show, russian dolls? i forget if that was its title or not.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> this is also a Ryan Seacrest production, I guess he's running out of reality TV show ideas. Because, this one seems like it will be a flop.


 
 I'll watch to see what it's like. Wonder why it's not on E!


----------



## angelnyc89

If I'm not mistaken, there are hotter Persians in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Bentley1

angelnyc89 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, there are hotter Persians in Beverly Hills.



There definitely are.  I think they were maybe too embarrassed to join the cast of this ridiculous show. So they ended up with this fugly bunch.  

Although, I'm going to tune in for at least the first episode to see what it's all about.


----------



## KathyB

Looks like a very self-righteous bunch of people to me.  No interest in watching.  "I don't work in buildings.  I OWN buildings."  Whatever.....


----------



## nastasja

BagOuttaHell said:


> these men look A LOT older than their stated ages.


there's no way the bald(ing) one is only 35.



angelnyc89 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, there are hotter Persians in Beverly Hills.


ugh definitely. but i'll still watch (the 1st episode, at least).


----------



## jujubexlove

Although this show will most likely be trashy....I'm guilty because I'll be most likely tuning in to the first episode--at least!


----------



## hunniesochic

I am anticipating the same thing. Totally forgot what time it comes on. Guess I'll catch  it when I'm flipping through the channels.


----------



## cjy

KathyB said:


> Looks like a very self-righteous bunch of people to me. No interest in watching. "I don't work in buildings. I OWN buildings." Whatever.....


 Yeah and " I don't like ants and ugly people"
REALLY????


----------



## hunniesochic

cjy said:


> Yeah and " I don't like ants and ugly people"
> REALLY????



she said ants? I thought she said pants. As in she doesn't like to wear pants. Whatever...they're trying too hard. I hope these people in real lives aren't actually like this and it's all for TV.


----------



## KathyB

hunniesochic said:


> she said ants? I thought she said pants. As in she doesn't like to wear pants. Whatever...they're trying too hard. I hope these people in real lives aren't actually like this and it's all for TV.



Exactly, and to add to my earlier descriptive comment of "self-righteous", they are also the most pretentious bunch of yahoos I've ever seen.


----------



## lp640

They all look so Jersey Shore.


----------



## amaka

KathyB said:


> Exactly, and to add to my earlier descriptive comment of "self-righteous", they are also the most pretentious bunch of yahoos I've ever seen.



I'm checking the first episode out... no expectations... And they are not any more pretentious than any of the 'real-Housewives" shows so they are in good company.


----------



## KathyB

amaka said:


> I'm checking the first episode out... no expectations... And they are not any more pretentious than any of the 'real-Housewives" shows so they are in good company.



True, but these Shah's of Sunset seem to take pretentiousness to a whole new level of snobbery.  Almost a "holier than though" level, so that's really just self-righteous, isn't it?   I'm not doubting they have mega *$$$*, but they have a very condescending way of rubbing it in everyone's faces.


----------



## amaka

KathyB said:


> True, but these Shah's of Sunset seem to take pretentiousness to a whole new level of snobbery.  Almost a "holier than though" level, so that's really just self-righteous, isn't it?   I'm not doubting they have mega *$$$*, but they have a very condescending way of rubbing it in everyone's faces.




True...... Let's see if one can make it past the first 10 mins.


----------



## AEGIS

my Persian friends are excited about this...i was like ...ok


----------



## KathyB

AEGIS said:


> my Persian friends are excited about this...i was like ...ok



These people.....wow. This show won't make it to my DVR.  Sorry, Bravo.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I can't wait, I think it's going to be highly entertaining.


----------



## ilovehoneybleu

hunniesochic said:


> she said ants? I thought she said pants. As in she doesn't like to wear pants. Whatever...they're trying too hard. I hope these people in real lives aren't actually like this and it's all for TV.



Unfortunately, they really are like this in real life.


----------



## Bentley1

KathyB said:


> True, but these Shah's of Sunset seem to take pretentiousness to a whole new level of snobbery.  Almost a "holier than though" level, so that's really just self-righteous, isn't it?   I'm not doubting they have mega *$$$*, *but they have a very condescending way of rubbing it in everyone's faces. *



And the Housewives don't?


----------



## chowlover2

How was it? Is it worth catching a rerun or no?


----------



## Bentley1

chowlover2 said:


> How was it? Is it worth catching a rerun or no?



Season premiere is next sunday, March 11.


----------



## chowlover2

Bentley1 said:


> Season premiere is next sunday, March 11.


Thanks!


----------



## KathyB

Bentley1 said:


> And the Housewives don't?



Some of the Housewives do, but even so, the Housewives are not quite as "in your face" about it as this group is.


----------



## basicandorganic

I caught this on right now, actually. I'm finding it kinda cute. A lot less annoying than the RH franchise, to be honest.


----------



## smurfet

The "gator" birkin the girl was carrying in the opening scene was so obviously a bad fake.


----------



## zippie

"I don't like ants and ugly people"  Honey, have you looked in the mirror?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It was ok. I do not know anything about Persian culture so that was enlightening. (Only seeing this at face value)

They could use more male eye candy. These guys are not in the least attractive.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I was highly entertained.  gg is really, really awful.


----------



## AEGIS

i know so many Persians....and this show.....well Bravo is an equal opportunity exploiter


----------



## Weekend shopper

zippie said:


> "I don't like ants and ugly people"  Honey, have you looked in the mirror?



I was thinking the same thing. She has such a nasty attitude.


----------



## chantal1922

I tried to watch the whole hour but the show is boring imo.


----------



## addisonshopper

i was entertained and cracking up the entire time
I will be dvr'ing and watching as it goes...


----------



## km8282

I tried watching and couldn't get through it. And I usually love all these Bravo shows! I was hoping to like this one. GG is awful. What a nasty, hideous personality on that girl.


----------



## Jujuma

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i know so many Persians....and this show.....well Bravo is an equal opportunity exploiter



I feel like nobody is safe from Bravo, they take a group of people and find the worse possible examples who fit a stereo type. I'm from Jersey and don't know anyone like those housewives! I didn't watch this show but hope if's better than that Dallas show, that was the pitts IMO.


----------



## rootie

I thought it was great fun!


----------



## RedDuchess

What a bore, I predict this will go to the reality show graveyard and be buried next to RHDC


----------



## RedDuchess

BagOuttaHell said:
			
		

> It was ok. I do not know anything about Persian culture so that was enlightening. (Only seeing this at face value)
> 
> They could use more male eye candy. These guys are not in the least attractive.



That 1 guy looks like the real life Borat


----------



## addisonshopper

RedDuchess said:


> That 1 guy looks like the real life Borat



lmao !!!!!!!!!
yes he did-- I couldnt put my finger on who he reminded me of... BORAT !!!
GO BORAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I would really like to know how this girl's dog voted in the last election.


----------



## smurfet

RedDuchess said:
			
		

> That 1 guy looks like the real life Borat



Lol!  So true!


----------



## cfca22

Looks annoying


----------



## basicandorganic

Jujuma said:


> I feel like nobody is safe from Bravo, they take a group of people and find the worse possible examples who fit a stereo type. I'm from Jersey and don't know anyone like those housewives! I didn't watch this show but hope if's better than that Dallas show, that was the pitts IMO.



I have a lot of Persian friends because I lived in a fairly Persian area + dated a Persian guy and I can say that this show is actually kind of an accurate portrayal of the stereotype. The drama and cattiness is whatever, but what Asa said about the Persian community in LA is quite accurate, to be honest. The show "Russian Dolls" was also very accurate, in my opinion. I'm Russian and those type of people are more common than the sane, humble ones - especially in big cities.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

haha i am seriously obsessed with this show. i think it is great!! they all speak their mind and it's pretty entertaining. I mean come on, this is PurseForum, look at the motto in the top left of the screen  i think it would be so fun to party with them. I really hope this show keeps going.


----------



## Sassys

I had to turn this off after 10min.  It was so damn boring.  The gay guys voice alone made me want to get a root canal with a dirty drill and no Novocaine


----------



## KayuuKathey

Sassys said:


> I had to turn this off after 10min.  It was so damn boring.  The gay guys voice alone made me want to get a root canal with a dirty drill and no Novocaine



LOL His face was like this ""


Honestly I watched for mostly the fashion and bags  MJ has some nice hermes.


----------



## MrGoyard

I love it!


----------



## Shoegal30

I think GG is definitely going to keep the drama going on this show!  She is beyond too much. I won't be running to watch this on Sundays but I will watch when Bravo runs the episodes during the week or whenever....


----------



## guccimamma

if i showed up at that pool party, i'd turn around quickly and get out.


----------



## blah956

I find GG very intolerable.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

It's like Most Eligible Dallas and Miami Social. I was meh on both of them but I watched this show today and I will give it another whirl.


----------



## c0uture

blah956 said:


> I find GG very intolerable.



She is but she's also entertaining to me.. If that makes any sense lol


----------



## Shoegal30

c0uture said:


> She is but she's also entertaining to me.. If that makes any sense lol


I agree, every show needs that chick that you want to choke and GG is it for this one!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Reza's side profile is odd


----------



## ClassicFab

Both of their dresses are like 2 sizes too small. Yuck!

And lol at GG bringing that guy. She played herself.


----------



## DamierLover

KayuuKathey said:


> LOL His face was like this ""
> 
> 
> Honestly I watched for mostly the fashion and bags  *MJ* has some nice hermes.



*That is the only thing she has going for her.   She appears  to lack any type of manners except for horrendous, has a serious drinking problem and could use a **few months stay  at Canyon Ranch followed by a stint at Betty Ford...or vice versa.  *
*I don't think I"ve seen a more distasteful, crass and utterly classless person on any of the reality series to date.  EVER.*
*I think all that money is wasted on her...really I do... *


----------



## AEGIS

GG said that girl has a bony as*...but GG has a smaller as*


----------



## AEGIS

that gay guy gives this show life


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

AEGIS said:


> that gay guy gives this show life



He soooo does. I actually felt really bad for poor Anita. And that :censor:-ing bish, GG, was in Anita's face with her hands and whatnot. And what about that kick? The two different camera angles made it look like it was either at Anita or that dude with the whistle but then they showed it again right after, it was sooo directed at Anita. Either Anita has class and composure or GG can make or break her in social circles and Anita doesn't want to mess with that. 

With that being said... I like this show. I think it's the best thing on Bravo at the moment as I no longer watch Atlanta, the OC is just killing me with a dull knife, and all of the other shows, i.e., Bethany, that Patti thing person, or the decor shows- hate them all.


----------



## kayti

They couldn't find a better looking cast? Gawd.. They're annoying to boot. I could have picked a better cast for this show. I love the concept though...


----------



## mundodabolsa

the funniest part was gg making fun of anita for not wanting to get her bathing suit wet after she had just totally freaked out because the purse, which she brought to a pool, also could not get wet. 

when it comes to anita, gg is just straight up jealous.  anita is actually 100% stunningly beautiful, she is everything gg wishes she were.


----------



## pollinilove

the girl who hates ugly people is not very pretty just ok . does she hate herself ?


----------



## FullyLoaded

GG is irritating.

I like Asa- love her flashy jewelry, and it isn't all name brand, looks like it's from her home country.

I just caught the Vegas episode and I didn't see the first.

Anita looked great in her HL bikini. If she was cattier she should have shut both GG and MJ up that outfit alone, especially since they were so offended with her dinner dress that was 5 seasons old.

That hotel suite/penthouse was incredible...I would've hated to leave!

I laughed when Reza said his mom offered 500K to get married. His 'wife' certainly would have to have been a bold woman, cause everyone would know she was a beard.


----------



## KayuuKathey

pollinilove said:


> the girl who hates ugly people is not very pretty just ok . does she hate herself ?



 lol you just hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Kansashalo

I watched most of it and aside from Reza this show is not interesting.  If it was just him Id probably watch it.


----------



## lp640

I'm sorry but these people are too unattractive to be this snooty.   It's not working.


----------



## Star1231

Can anyone id Anita's sequined dress?


----------



## c0uture

Shoegal30 said:


> I agree, every show needs that chick that you want to choke and GG is it for this one!



Lmao yes.. Exactly!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

MJ looked so slopping shoveling food into her mouth while hating on Reza's friend. LMAO. Bravo on the editing. And that sequined dress was too tight hunnybunny. Sorry but she is not cute.


----------



## blah956

gg strikes me to be the type of a girl who will stir the pot and cause problems yet somehow later make herself the victim while being able to make everyone feel sorry for her


----------



## GiGi1209

Star1231 said:
			
		

> Can anyone id Anita's sequined dress?



Yes, I'd like to know too. I don't care if it's 5 seasons ago, I thought it was stunning!


----------



## DC-Cutie

GG is the downer of the group.  She can dish out, but girlfriend can't take it.  Especially when they all turned their back on her at the table.

Anita didn't do anything to her.


----------



## mrsswns

GiGi1209 said:
			
		

> Yes, I'd like to know too. I don't care if it's 5 seasons ago, I thought it was stunning!



BOYOD Elisabeth Embellished Tunic


----------



## Belle49

MJ is all kinds of wrong lol


----------



## GTOFan

^A hot mess


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mrsswns said:


> BOYOD Elisabeth Embellished Tunic



Thank you. I loved it as well.


----------



## hunniesochic

WOW look like I've been missing out.

Need to catch up on all the episodes.


----------



## drnadsmd

killerlife said:


> there's no way the bald(ing) one is only 35.
> 
> lol.. I believe it, I know persians/arabs that start to go bald in their mid and late 20's!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

drnadsmd said:


> killerlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no way the bald(ing) one is only 35.
> 
> lol.. I believe it, I know persians/arabs that start to go bald in their mid and late 20's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of balding... Your avi is apropos for the current discussion
Click to expand...


----------



## fendibbag

mrsswns said:


> BOYOD Elisabeth Embellished Tunic



Nene from RHOA also wears the same tunic as Anita during her commentary segments on her show.


----------



## drnadsmd

Alex Spoils Me said:


> drnadsmd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of balding... Your avi is apropos for the current discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha soo true!
Click to expand...


----------



## hunniesochic

Oh! That one chick is a hot mess. 

I feel like Mike and GG have a thing for each other.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

hunniesochic said:


> Oh! That one chick is a hot mess.
> 
> I feel like Mike and GG have a thing for each other.



Oh they so do, babe. She more than him. Or perhaps he is just better at it.

I've been there. (Hides in shame)


----------



## flsurfergirl3

the one douche was on Millionaire Matchmaker. such a creeper!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

hunniesochic said:


> Oh! That one chick is a hot mess.
> 
> *I feel like Mike and GG have a thing for each other.*



it's not exactly a secret, it's a plot line in the show! 

but I agree that she wants him more than he cares for her.  but he would hit it (for lack of a better way to say it...) in a second if the opportunity arises.


----------



## hunniesochic

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh they so do, babe. She more than him. Or perhaps he is just better at it.
> 
> I've been there. (Hides in shame)





mundodabolsa said:


> it's not exactly a secret, it's a plot line in the show!
> 
> but I agree that she wants him more than he cares for her.  but he would hit it (for lack of a better way to say it...) in a second if the opportunity arises.




Didn't GG said something about Mike & the handcuff that was hung in her room? Somewhere between then and now, they smashed (haha lack of a better term).

GG always have a problem with pretty/sexy girls. She's just can't accept the fact that she is not the only eye-candy in the room. So dramatic. I really think she's pretty, though. But her attitude makes her soooooo ugly. And that comment was really unnecessary. "I don't like ugly people & ants." Seriously?! GTFO.


----------



## Belle49

MJ needs a proper lesson in walking in heels, she looks like a horse attempting to gallop


----------



## ninja_please

Belle49 said:


> MJ needs a proper lesson in walking in heels, she looks like a horse attempting to gallop



I think she walks like that because she's drunk all the time. 

I was flipping through channels and I saw the shoes and I had to stop and watch!


----------



## vyology

This show is tooooo much! Saw my first episode last night. It's my new Jersey Shores but with better clothes and handbags. 

Okay, MJ is a sloppy drunk. What was she doing taking off half her dress at the club?! And puking on the couch?!! She is beyond gross. Good of Asa to take care of her like that. I wasn't sure I was going to like Asa because of her make-up and crazy outfits. 

GG is pretty but has such low self-esteem. She's perfect for the show. Every reality show needs one. It drives the drama. 

Love Reza! He's hilarious!!  Even with his weird porn 'tache and funny voice. 

Can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## flrich23

ClassicFab said:


> Both of their dresses are like 2 sizes too small. Yuck!
> 
> And lol at GG bringing that guy. She played herself.



LOL I agree.  Mike totally knew him.  It was funny watching him having a good time, and GG staring looking mad.


----------



## flrich23

I like this show, but mostly for the fashion and handbags.  Why does GG need a stylist, she never wears the same thing twice.  Plus some of her clothes look run of the mill to me.


----------



## vyology

flrich23 said:
			
		

> I like this show, but mostly for the fashion and handbags.  Why does GG need a stylist, she never wears the same thing twice.  Plus some of her clothes look run of the mill to me.



She probably has a stylist just to say she has one. She seems like the type.


----------



## addisonshopper

I laugh and crack up the entire episode every time I watch. This is just entertainment.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

It really is, Addison.

But I just want to saw off the dang mustache on Reza. Why, Reza, Why?


----------



## hunniesochic

And how Reza refer to girls as hoes. That one part where he went into Mike's room and wasn't calling out "ho" and beating on the curtains to see if anyone was hiding behind it was redonkulous!


----------



## addisonshopper

Alex Spoils Me said:
			
		

> It really is, Addison.
> 
> But I just want to saw off the dang mustache on Reza. Why, Reza, Why?



I scratch my nose every time I see him. 
I have some very crazy comment I will keep to myself about the mustache.


----------



## AEGIS

drnadsmd said:


> killerlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no way the bald(ing) one is only 35.
> 
> lol.. I believe it, I know persians/arabs that start to go bald in their mid and late 20's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend is persian and her brother is def. balding and he is in his 30s
Click to expand...


----------



## AEGIS

flsurfergirl3 said:


> the one douche was on Millionaire Matchmaker. such a creeper!!




which one? Mike?


----------



## mundodabolsa

flrich23 said:


> I like this show, but mostly for the fashion and handbags.  Why does GG need a stylist, *she never wears the same thing twice.*  Plus some of her clothes look run of the mill to me.





vyology said:


> She probably has a stylist just to say she has one. She seems like the type.



plus a stylist can get you borrowed clothes...


----------



## mundodabolsa

Alex Spoils Me said:


> But I just want to saw off the dang mustache on Reza. Why, Reza, Why?





vyology said:


> Love Reza! He's hilarious!!  Even with his weird porn 'tache and funny voice.





addisonshopper said:


> I scratch my nose every time I see him.
> I have some very crazy comment I will keep to myself about the mustache.



did you see him on wwhl talking about his mustache?  he was very funny about it, he knows it's ridiculous, that's sort of the point.  he went on and on about how people don't get that it's fashioned precisely after gay porn 'staches, not after an old persian grandfather's style.


----------



## vyology

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> did you see him on wwhl talking about his mustache?  he was very funny about it, he knows it's ridiculous, that's sort of the point.  he went on and on about how people don't get that it's fashioned precisely after gay porn 'staches, not after an old persian grandfather's style.



This makes me like him more! LOL! Shows he has a sense of humor.


----------



## coachariffic

AEGIS said:
			
		

> which one? Mike?



It's the David guy. David Golshan. He was in the first episode at the dinner where GG and Asa got into a fight. My friend was obsessed with finding out who he was.


----------



## Shoegal30

addisonshopper said:


> I scratch my nose every time I see him.
> I have some very crazy comment I will keep to myself about the mustache.


Girl, I think I know what you are thinking.  You are so out of control


----------



## addisonshopper

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> did you see him on wwhl talking about his mustache?  he was very funny about it, he knows it's ridiculous, that's sort of the point.  he went on and on about how people don't get that it's fashioned precisely after gay porn 'staches, not after an old persian grandfather's style.



Yes. He is a mess. He is too too funny. He is a funny over the top arrogant the kind I can tolerate.


----------



## addisonshopper

Shoegal30 said:
			
		

> Girl, I think I know what you are thinking.  You are so out of control



Lol. An that you know what  talking about we running neck and neck. Lmao


----------



## mundodabolsa

vyology said:


> This makes me like him more! LOL! Shows he has a sense of humor.



I think he's great, I love people with the self-confidence required to not take themselves so seriously and who fashion their entire being and style into a character.  I try to blend with the crowd and go unnoticed, people who can say to the world that they are beautiful and fabulous (even if they are not) fascinate me. 



addisonshopper said:


> Yes. He is a mess. He is too too funny. He is a funny* over the top arrogant the kind I can tolerate.*



exactly!  very well put.


----------



## ERR

It looked like Mohommad from Real Housewives of BH (the one who hosted the engagement party for Lisa's daughter) was in the preview for next week. If it was him, funny how these reality TV people are always overlapping shows!


----------



## KathyB

IMO, this show is not so good.  I don't get the connection or anything about the families.  It just seems to me they are insinuating they're doing American's a favor by being here so we can watch them live their "luxe" lifestyle.

I don't know....this show just doesn't set well with me.


----------



## blah956

KathyB said:


> IMO, this show is not so good.  I don't get the connection or anything about the families.  It just seems to me they are insinuating they're doing American's a favor by being here so we can watch them live their "luxe" lifestyle.
> 
> I don't know....this show just doesn't set well with me.



it does with me. i get to see people being entertaining arrogant as*holes without having to actually mingle with them 
i otherwise could NEVER hang out with them. i know a few groups of people around like that and can't stand them.


----------



## KathyB

blah956 said:


> it does with me. *i get to see people being entertaining arrogant as*holes without having to actually mingle with them *
> i otherwise could NEVER hang out with them. i know a few groups of people around like that and can't stand them.



That's a great point! At least I don't have to socialize with these people!!


----------



## lemonaid

Does anyone else think the gay guy on this show sounds like the voice on the honey badger video?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

AEGIS said:


> which one? Mike?



David Golshan


----------



## pinklipgloss33

ERR said:


> It looked like Mohommad from Real Housewives of BH (the one who hosted the engagement party for Lisa's daughter) was in the preview for next week. If it was him, funny how these reality TV people are always overlapping shows!


Yup, I believe it was Mohammed.... ok I am glad I am not the only one who recognized him!


----------



## xikry5talix

I just caught this playing in the middle of the night, haha. I had to check it out! I thought it was pretty funny. Reza is hilarious!


----------



## Laziza

LOVE the show! 

When they said that persian women love to talk ****, I LMAO. Because they really do and do it the best! 

They perseption of persians (and arabs too) you have on the show is pretty accurate, lol


----------



## mundodabolsa

lemonaid said:


> Does anyone else think the gay guy on this show sounds like the voice on the honey badger video?



yes they talked about that on wwhl too, and it was also very funny


----------



## lemonaid

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> yes they talked about that on wwhl too, and it was also very funny



It's all I can think about when I hear him talk.


----------



## Shoegal30

Just watched Sunday's episode and all I can say is wow, did GG show her tail or what?!  Her whole mood was spoiled as soon as she find out that her plan for her "juice head" boy toy to make Mike jealous was a monumental fail!  Then when she showed out on Anita because she girlfriend was working that Herve swimsuit even with her so-called boney a&&, that just showed her jealousy on a whole 'nother level....

Reza is my new gay boy crush.  Love him!  Someone please call AA for MJ......


----------



## FashionistaMama

Anyone know where I can find the Boyod Elisabeth Tunic?? I've been looking on ebay, only 1 not in my size!
Thanks


----------



## AEGIS

Mike has great teeth


----------



## krawford

I had made my mind up that I was not going to like this show but so far I am somewhat entertained.


----------



## DC-Cutie

krawford said:


> I had made my mind up that I was not going to like this show but so far I am somewhat entertained.



Same here. I'm watching because Reza is just funny with his onliners


----------



## nastasja

Shoegal30 said:


> Just watched Sunday's episode and all I can say is wow, did GG show her tail or what?! Her whole mood was spoiled as soon as she find out that her plan for her "juice head" boy toy to make Mike jealous was a monumental fail! Then when she showed out on Anita because she girlfriend was working that Herve swimsuit even with her so-called boney a&&, that just showed her jealousy on a whole 'nother level....
> 
> Reza is my new gay boy crush. Love him! Someone please call AA for MJ......


GG is the WORST. Anita was werking it in both the HL swimsuit and the dress the night before...GG was totally jealous of her. She needs a good beatdown for being so nasty and hateful.

Reza MAKES the show. I  him.


----------



## Shoegal30

killerlife said:


> GG is the WORST. Anita was werking it in both the HL swimsuit and the dress the night before...GG was totally jealous of her. She needs a good beatdown for being so nasty and hateful.
> 
> Reza MAKES the show. I  him.


I'm going to have to DVR tonight's episode where GG explains why she had to leave.  Please, I can't wait to see the fake water works over that nonsense!


----------



## Sassys

krawford said:


> I had made my mind up that I was not going to like this show but so far I am somewhat entertained.



I am bored and will give it another try


----------



## AEGIS

GG is a dumb*ss


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is GG blaming her temper and issues with other women on stuff that happened in HS?  Girl needs to get a life


----------



## AEGIS

krawford said:


> I had made my mind up that I was not going to like this show but so far I am somewhat entertained.




i watched it with my husband the first time and i think i tried not to like it to avoid judgment....now i watch it alone :ninja:


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> Is GG blaming her temper and issues with other women on stuff that happened in HS?  Girl needs to get a life




i assume we're going to to hear that "all these girls were jealous of me.  so they talked about me..blah blah blah"


----------



## blah956

that was her "ghetto" coming out? if so, girl is ghetto 24/7. she needs a man with his tail between his legs and an endless supply of $$ to keep her happy


----------



## blah956

AEGIS said:


> i assume we're going to to hear that "all these girls were jealous of me.  so they talked about me..blah blah blah"



meaning she was a b*tch to all the girls so they'd talk about her


----------



## oxyoxy136

If I remember correctly, Anita wasn't throwing kicks so show how angry should could get, so I don't understand what GG was talking about.


----------



## AEGIS

why does Quincy Jone's grandson have bad teeth as well?


----------



## blah956

OMG LOL 

ASA is in a completely different mental spiritual field from the rest of the group. Love her eccentric self. 

what does she do to be to afford crushing and drinking diamonds everyday?


----------



## oxyoxy136

"I don't know why Reza works so much harder to make less than I do..." Shaddddee. 

I love it.

And Asa is my spiritual priestess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GG has too much time on her hands, she needs to get a job or a hobby.


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> GG has too much time on her hands, she needs to get a job or a hobby.




i would never marry her.  she does nothing.  and she doesn't seem that smart--so i am not sure she'd be a good conversationalist.

maybe she's good in bed

 she demolishes things...she can't have a husband and kids


----------



## oxyoxy136

DC-Cutie said:


> GG has too much time on her hands, she needs to get a job or a hobby.



Um, blowing $1,000 a week on clothes. Hello~


----------



## DC-Cutie

oxyoxy136 said:


> Um, blowing $1,000 a week on clothes. Hello~


ok, I won't knock her on spending $1K a week, because my habit is bad.  But I have a damn good job, she on the other hand... not so much.

LOL @ "buying that snake oil they were selling in Vegas"   Reza is a mess!


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> i would never marry her.  she does nothing.  and she doesn't seem that smart--so i am not sure she'd be a good conversationalist.
> 
> maybe she's good in bed
> 
> she demolishes things...she can't have a husband and kids



I don't even think she'd be good in bed.  Mike said she'd be like "stop. don't do that.  do this. don't do that"


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't even think she'd be good in bed.  Mike said she'd be like "stop. don't do that.  do this. don't do that"




mike is a damn fool


..i think he's so attractive 


im mad he's eyef*cking girls while lunching with his momma!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Have to admit, I had my misgivings about this show when the previews first started rolling.  But, I like everybody.  With the exception of GG..

Holy CRAP!  Look at the closet!!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

mike did something tonight we never see on reality tv, at least on bravo's shows. 

he actually pulled over to take a call when he was driving.  I loved it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need somebody to drop GG off in Compton, she'll NEVER, NEVER, EVER utter the words 'ghetto'!  that's if she gets out alive!


----------



## AEGIS

he says he likes latinas......but latinas and persian women do not look dissimilar...


----------



## oxyoxy136

Girl, say hi and go about your business.


----------



## DC-Cutie

love how Mike just had "check a bish"


----------



## oxyoxy136

Damn, that's fancy.


----------



## AEGIS

this seems like a fun party idea actually


----------



## AEGIS

omg i died at "he doesn't seem like a champagne drinker to me, he seems like a milkshake drinker." lol


----------



## mundodabolsa

AEGIS said:


> this seems like a fun party idea actually



doesn't it? it would be so much fun to be friends with reza.  anyone in the group minus gg really.


----------



## oxyoxy136

MJ speaks so slowly, like she's medicated...or drunk.


----------



## AEGIS

oxyoxy136 said:


> MJ speaks so slowly, like she's medicated...or drunk.




all the time.

how does GG have friends? like do these people realize that they're being filmed and that there are flashbacks to what they say.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GG needs a little white jacket with zippers and a padded room.


----------



## oxyoxy136

MJ is an enabler.


----------



## oxyoxy136

So basically, we all know now to not poke the crazy.


----------



## AEGIS

i think GG just lives in DVF


----------



## blah956

there was a girl named "martha" that was going to appear as a regular but she sued and they removed her completely from the show.

anyone have any pictures or know of sites that found her? 

watching WWHL now. i love me some coco!


----------



## oxyoxy136

blah956 said:


> watching WWHL now. i love me some coco!



So. Much. Booty.

azz. azz. azz. azz. azz. azz. azz. azz. azz. azz. azz. azz. azz. azz. azz. azz.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I missed it. I know I know... Bravo will show it a 1000 times before next Sunday but I will watch tonight at 1:30. Oh and I can't stand GG. She makes me want to kick her in the face.


----------



## Shoegal30

I love Asa but I'm saying....she's so natural and down to earth and non-materialistic but she's driving one heck of a BENZ.....um, why can't she drive a hoopty?  I just find that a little ironic.....


----------



## GiGi1209

mrsswns said:
			
		

> BOYOD Elisabeth Embellished Tunic



So I'm watching RHOA and I'm pretty sure Nene Leakes is wearing the same exact dress!!!


----------



## Sinarta

^^
Nene was wearing the same dress. I noticed that too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

GG is channeling Drita from MW.

I love Asa's style and jewelry. Wouldn't work for me but totally works for her.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

blah956 said:


> there was a girl named "martha" that was going to appear as a regular but she sued and they removed her completely from the show.
> 
> anyone have any pictures or know of sites that found her?
> 
> watching WWHL now. i love me some coco!


See, I thought I was going crazy!  Because I could have swore I read months ago before this show came out, it was like last year that there was someone on the cast that was crying about being forced in to being painted as the villian and they were going to sue.
I could not find anything online about it so I thought I imagined it or something


----------



## vyology

pinklipgloss33 said:
			
		

> See, I thought I was going crazy!  Because I could have swore I read months ago before this show came out, it was like last year that there was someone on the cast that was crying about being forced in to being painted as the villian and they were going to sue.
> I could not find anything online about it so I thought I imagined it or something



Interesting! Are they doing the same to GG now  (ie, casting her as the villain) that this Martha person is out?


----------



## vyology

"you keep barking, next time someone will step on your face." love Asa!


----------



## purseluv

Anita is gorgeous. GG has a rat face. Just wait until she pisses off the wrong group of girls...

I like Asa. She keeps things interesting. She's clearly not hurting for money, either (nice house, diamond water).


----------



## originallyxelle

From what I have seen, Aza's house looks very cool and contemporary outside.

I just wish she would upgrade her wardrobe.


----------



## br00kelynx

Is it really the same dress? Nenes has a lot of thicker beads on the vneck part and it doesn't look as cute as Anita's.


----------



## lucywife

Shoegal30 said:


> I love Asa but I'm saying....she's so natural and down to earth and non-materialistic but she's driving one heck of a BENZ.....um, why can't she drive a hoopty?  I just find that a little ironic.....


 lol that's non-materialistic Persian version. 

I watched it last night, so far I like Reza and Mike. Reza's saying that he likes thing to pop-up in his mouth was a bit desperate, but funny. 
I like how Mike speaks to his mother, lovingly and respectfully, I think it's rare nowadays. 

GG...just an obnoxious big mouth. She's disturbing to watch. 
I think MJ is hilarious.


----------



## ram

Nice Video....... Thanks dear.


----------



## Shoegal30

lucywife said:


> lol that's non-materialistic Persian version.
> 
> I watched it last night, so far I like Reza and Mike. Reza's saying that he likes thing to pop-up in his mouth was a bit desperate, but funny.
> I like how Mike speaks to his mother, lovingly and respectfully, I think it's rare nowadays.
> 
> GG...just an obnoxious big mouth. She's disturbing to watch.
> I think MJ is hilarious.


I'm with you!  Thanks for letting me know about what a non-materialistic Persian is like!  

I gotta admit, I thought this show was gonna be crap but it's actually interesting enough to keep me wanting to watch more!


----------



## ClassicFab

I love Reza!


----------



## nastasja

br00kelynx said:


> Is it really the same dress? Nenes has a lot of thicker beads on the vneck part and it doesn't look as cute as Anita's.


 
Anita posted this on her Twitter.


----------



## 2manybags

MJ's hair is distracting! Lol!  I wish she would change the way she parts it or something! Anita is gorgeous.


----------



## paper_flowers

the things i would do to get that dress anita has!!! GORGEOUS


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I wonder why Anita isn't part of the official cast.


----------



## nastasja

pinklipgloss33 said:


> I wonder why Anita isn't part of the official cast.


probably because she is too "nice". they knew GG would bring the ugly (attitude/drama/catfight) factor.


----------



## oxyoxy136

GG's love for weapons and her taser reminds me of a co-worker of mine who brought her taser to work (um, we have a very relaxed office). No one believed she actually had one, until she brought it. Shut us up real quick.


----------



## AEGIS

she spends 14k in how much time?


----------



## AEGIS

her anger issues are so trite and not cute. like grow up bish


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> she spends 14k in how much time?



I hope that includes rent, insurance, cell phone, etc.  Not just clothes, because I haven't seen her carry fabulous bags or TDF clothing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

can somebody tell me why they cheek kiss 2 times and others 3 times?

So since GG doesn't work, she's giving her parents a gift from their money?


----------



## oxyoxy136

Good lord, GG's sister is more snotty than her.


----------



## AEGIS

her sister has great hair


----------



## oxyoxy136

DC-Cutie said:


> can somebody tell me why they cheek kiss 2 times and others 3 times?
> 
> So since GG doesn't work, she's giving her parents a gift from their money?



2 is the standard greeting, and 3 is more than likely for close friends (like the French).


----------



## DC-Cutie

oxyoxy136 said:


> Good lord, GG's sister is more snotty than her.



she's probably tired of GGs freeloading ways.


----------



## AEGIS

im tired of this woman who is "above it all" yet driving around in her benz


----------



## blah956

^she is just above the snotty attitude


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> im tired of this woman who is "above it all" yet driving around in her benz



I was thinking the same thing.  I expected her to be driving a prius or something along those lines.


----------



## AEGIS

lmao @ Momma MJ @ the mirror


----------



## oxyoxy136

DC-Cutie said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I expected her to be driving a prius or something along those lines.



I'd rather see her drive a Mercedes than a Prius, tbh. Prius' are no better than a standard car, but the way typical Prius drivers talk about their cars, you'd swear they were changing the world and saving lives every time they got into them.


----------



## AEGIS

whoa--the MOTHER is the one who does not want to be monogamous?


----------



## mundodabolsa

what is the point in mj pretending she is 34 when reza is open about being 38?  they always talk about being friends since high school... they don't have to be from the same year but they were not hanging out in high school if they are 4 years apart.


----------



## DC-Cutie

oxyoxy136 said:


> I'd rather see her drive a Mercedes than a Prius, tbh. Prius' are no better than a standard car, but the way typical Prius drivers talk about their cars, you'd swear they were changing the world and saving lives every time they got into them.



oh, I love the Mercedes, don't get me wrong.  She just seems so granola, so a Prius would fit her.  

Some of the Prius drivers I know are on some other ish!  Like Leo DiCaprio, drives a prius and talks about saving the ozon, carbon footprints, etc., but uses a private jet


----------



## AEGIS

Sammy and MJ are dating?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think if it wasn't for Reza, this show would be a snooze.


----------



## oxyoxy136

Please tell me Sammy meant "My girlfriend, MJ." as "My girl friend, MJ."


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> Sammy and MJ are dating?



maybe they're gettin' it in on the way, way, way low


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> I think if it wasn't for Reza, this show would be a snooze.





girl--i want to get rid of everyone else and re-cast this show


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why is Reza acting like he's never had anything up his...


----------



## oxyoxy136

DC-Cutie said:


> Why is Reza acting like he's never had anything up his...



lol maybe he's not a bottom!


----------



## blah956

dc-cutie said:


> i think if it wasn't for reza, this show would be a snooze.



definitely!


----------



## oxyoxy136

GG's apt is pretty cookie cutter.

...And that dress is too young for her. Her mom looks fab!


----------



## Sassys

I will NEVER understand women with high price designer clothes on plastic hangers


----------



## AEGIS

my parents would not want to accept a car from me either--it is a struggle to give them presents.  i usually drop it in their laps and legit run.


----------



## AEGIS

those louboutin's looked.......off


----------



## Sassys

Doesn't GG's dad pay her bills? So basically he bought his own car?


----------



## oxyoxy136

AEGIS said:


> my parents would not want to accept a car from me either--it is a struggle to give them presents.  i usually drop it in their laps and legit run.



My mom is like that as well. She's happier with a kiss and a card than an actual present.


----------



## AEGIS

<-----has a secret crush on Mike.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Doesn't GG's dad pay her bills? So basically he bought his own car?





she "saved money"

soo--idk?


----------



## blah956

oxyoxy136 said:


> My mom is like that as well. She's happier with a kiss and a card than an actual present.



my mom says she is happy with a kiss and card but then throws some major shade


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have a question about GG's apartment, why do we only ever see her bedroom?


----------



## BabyDollChic

How did GG buy her parent's a car? She doesn't have a job, does she?


----------



## DC-Cutie

BabyDollChic said:


> How did GG buy her parent's a car? She doesn't have a job, does she?



with her parents money.  Kind of like stay at home wives that get allowances and buy gifts for their husbands with their own money


----------



## mundodabolsa

someone needs to tell gg's sister that she did not "buy" her parents a car.  she handed her parents a car payment, no one "bought" anything. 

and gg's mother is gorgeous, she looks so young.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> with her parents money.  Kind of like stay at home wives that get allowances and buy gifts for their husbands with their own money



Lol. You kill me lol


----------



## oxyoxy136

_Shade._


----------



## DC-Cutie

That cake looks like it came from Hansen's Bakery - yummy, yummy!


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> with her parents money.  Kind of like stay at home wives that get allowances and buy gifts for their husbands with their own money





lol--that's what i do now!


----------



## DC-Cutie

oxyoxy136 said:


> _Shade._



what you call Nice Nasty


----------



## oxyoxy136

mundodabolsa said:


> someone needs to tell gg's sister that she did not "buy" her parents a car.  she handed her parents a car payment, no one "bought" anything.
> 
> and gg's mother is gorgeous, she looks so young.



I thought GG's sister was going to handle the payments? Which is why she was haggling so much.


----------



## Sassys

Why would her parent's care her friend was late


----------



## DC-Cutie

Reza is going to make me cry next week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

oxyoxy136 said:


> I thought GG's sister was going to handle the payments? Which is why she was haggling so much.



that's what I thought.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Why would her parent's care her friend was late




i'd be upset if i invited a friend to a family event and showed up 4 hours late.  however, i have been that friend who shows up that late...mainly bc i didn't want to go and stay that late. yikes!


----------



## mundodabolsa

oxyoxy136 said:


> I thought GG's sister was going to handle the payments? Which is why she was haggling so much.



it's true, she did indeed say that. my issue is her use of the verb to buy.  leasing does not equal buying in my book. 

I don't want to watch sad reza and his father next week.  that is going to be too intense for this type of show. :cry:


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> i'd be upset if i invited a friend to a family event and showed up 4 hours late.  however, i have been that friend who shows up that late...mainly bc i didn't want to go and stay that late. yikes!



I would be upset (I don't tolerate tardiness and have ended friendships because of it) but, I don't think it was disrespectful to her parents, because they didn't know she was coming nor knew her. Now if they knew her, then that would be disrespectful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I would be upset (I don't tolerate tardiness and have ended friendships because of it) but, I don't think it was disrespectful to her parents, because they didn't know she was coming nor knew her. Now if they knew her, then that would be disrespectful.



why are we kindred???  tardiness makes my blood boil.  My father used to say "when you're early you're on time, when you're on time you're late".

3 hours late, she should have just stayed at home.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> why are we kindred???  tardiness makes my blood boil.  My father used to say "when you're early you're on time, when you're on time you're late".
> 
> 3 hours late, she should have just stayed at home.



Everybody knows I will not tolerate lateness. I have left restaurants when people are late. I have no problem leaving and you show up looking for me. It is rude and will not put up with it. I am always yelling at people about it


----------



## Leenda

oxyoxy136 said:
			
		

> GG's apt is pretty cookie cutter.
> 
> ...And that dress is too young for her. Her mom looks fab!



Agree-she's 30 not 19


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> I would be upset (I don't tolerate tardiness and have ended friendships because of it) but, I don't think it was disrespectful to her parents, because they didn't know she was coming nor knew her. Now if they knew her, then that would be disrespectful.



i think it's rude to show up to an at home event rude.  

idk--when i show up late--it's to a rando party at the club--that ends at 3--my friends know i dont club so they get me for 2 hours....but somebodies party? seems so tacky


----------



## Leenda

What's the deal with Mike's girlfriend? Who is she?


----------



## nastasja

mundodabolsa said:


> what is the point in mj pretending she is 34 when reza is open about being 38? they always talk about being friends since high school... they don't have to be from the same year but they were not hanging out in high school if they are 4 years apart.


omg you are SO right!!


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> lol--that's what i do now!



I do that with my parents. Lol. Haters can stay mad.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I think the earthy granola girl may not own that car. I noticed the front where the license plate goes has a dealer's advertisement tag. You have to have a plate in the front and in the back in California. Maybe it's just for the show.


----------



## Marisa783

AEGIS said:


> those louboutin's looked.......off



I agree....I'm almost positive they are fake


----------



## blah956

Marisa783 said:


> I agree....I'm almost positive they are fake



GG's?


----------



## AEGIS

marisa783 said:


> i agree....i'm almost positive they are fake



ia.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Marisa783 said:


> I agree....I'm almost positive they are fake



Way off. The toe was a bit upturned, the vamp look wrong  and they just didn't have that sparkle...

We're on to you GG


----------



## Marisa783

blah956 said:


> GG's?



yup


----------



## blah956

this is delicious! hahahaha


----------



## lucywife

GG's mom is beautiful and so young! She could be GG's sister. She must be at lest 50 something considering GG is about 30 and her sis is a bit older. Father looks his age. 
GG and her knives...girl, grow up.


----------



## vyology

GG's swan dress was too much. You would think the party was for her. The scene where she asked the sister's daughter to say what type of shoes she was wearing? OMG, major eye rolling here. And MJ is not right showing up all tardy for the party like that. Next time just stay home!! Reza's blind date was HILARIOUS!! I love his commentary.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> Everybody knows I will not tolerate lateness. I have left restaurants when people are late. I have no problem leaving and you show up looking for me. It is rude and will not put up with it. I am always yelling at people about it


Being late in my mind is so selfish.  It is like you feel your time is more valuable than mine.  Its perfectly fine that you are taking your sweet time and disregarding the fact your wasting mine.

The worse is when you don't even have the courtesy to give me the heads up you are going to be late.  I understand that crap happens that can be beyond your control but unless you are in a ditch somewhere find a phone and get a message to me.


----------



## Sassys

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Being late in my mind is so selfish. It is like you feel your time is more valuable than mine. Its perfectly fine that you are taking your sweet time and disregarding the fact your wasting mine.
> 
> *The worse is when you don't even have the courtesy to give me the heads up you are going to be late.* I understand that crap happens that can be beyond your control but unless you are in a ditch somewhere find a phone and get a message to me.


 

THIS!  Also, when they do show up, and they are so nonchalant about it, like it's no big deal.  All new yokers know that the subways are ALWAYS messed up on the weekend, if I am suppose to meet you at a restaurant in the city @7pm and you know it takes you an hour from an outer borough on a regular day, a person with common sense knows they should leave their house at 5:30.  It won't kill you to be early (window shop for 30min). I have a friend (who has a foot and a half out the door), is NEVER on time and does not see what the big deal is. My BFF told me, she was 2 hrs late for a dinner once (I was out of town).  I told her she was a damn fool to wait for her.  I would have eaten and left.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> THIS!  Also, when they do show up, and they are so nonchalant about it, like it's no big deal.  All new yokers know that the subways are ALWAYS messed up on the weekend, if I am suppose to meet you at a restaurant in the city @7pm and you know it takes you an hour from an outer borough on a regular day, a person with common sense knows they should leave their house at 5:30.  It won't kill you to be early (window shop for 30min). I have a friend (who has a foot and a half out the door), is NEVER on time and does not see what the big deal is. My BFF told me, she was 2 hrs late for a dinner once (I was out of town).  I told her she was a damn fool to wait for her.  I would have eaten and left.


She is a good one because there is NO way in hell I would wait 2 hours for someone and there is no call.  In situations like that I am extra pissed because I am also worried at the same time that something happened.


----------



## Sassys

pinklipgloss33 said:


> She is a good one because there is NO way in hell I would wait 2 hours for someone and there is no call. In situations like that I am extra pissed because I am also worried at the same time that something happened.


 

Oh, she called after an hour.  They ate without her.  When she got there my BFF's guest were really salty to her and she didn't see what the big deal was.  My BFF was PISSED.  She does this all the time. I once waited for her for 30min and when she got their I yelled you are RUDE and walked out.  I once threw a dinner for my BFF at 8:45pm and purposely told her that we were all meeting at 8:00pm (I knew she would be late and figured she would get there when the rest of us got there).  She calls at 9:15pm to say she was leaving her house now (she lives in Queens).  I now refuse to have dinner with her or go anywhere with her. Last week, she was an hour late, for a good friend's baby christening. She shows no remorse and it really pisses me off. This is why she is a friend with a foot and a half out the door of my life.  I will not tolerate such foolishness.


----------



## Deco

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Being late in my mind is so selfish.  It is like you feel your time is more valuable than mine.  Its perfectly fine that you are taking your sweet time and disregarding the fact your wasting mine.
> 
> The worse is when you don't even have the courtesy to give me the heads up you are going to be late.  I understand that crap happens that can be beyond your control but unless you are in a ditch somewhere find a phone and get a message to me.



so true.  and you forfeit the "crap happens" excuse when you are habitually late when others are habitually on time.  Crap doesn't just happen to some people all the time and never to others.  So that's bull.

But what I hate even more than late people who couldn't be bothered to tell you they're going to be late, is when they eventually show up and don't even apologize or have any remorse.  Like they're entitled to be late and don't owe you an explanation or apology, cuz their life is just so maxed out and you ought to feel privileged that they could squeeze you in at all.  Meanwhile get a daily tally of what they've managed to accomplish and it's never more than anyone else has.   

This is the Reza show.  His one-liners and delivery are priceless.


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> THIS!  *Also, when they do show up, and they are so nonchalant about it, like it's no big deal. *



you beat me to it...


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> She shows no remorse and it really pisses me off. This is why she is a friend with a foot and a half out the door of my life.  I will not tolerate such foolishness.



You are much more noble and mature than I.  I've gotten to a point where I am so sick and tired of the same damn people being grossly late to every single event all the time, that I'm seriously considering the whole two feet out the door of my life recourse.  But instead, I've been taking revenge.  The two main offenders are now on the receiving end of my never showing up on time.  This is tricky because I have to set a meeting time with them, estimate how late they are likely to be, and then get there even later. It stresses me out to be so late, but I'm forcing myself to make a point, but thus far the point has been lost on them.


----------



## AEGIS

i like Gigi tonight lmao


----------



## ClassicFab

what kind of comebacks are these?

"you're not a nice girl"...ummm ok?


----------



## DC-Cutie

You know somebody is mad at you when they call you your government name, not your nickname!

I like this chick.  She called Glonesah out on her ish!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

LMAO at Gigi "who the fcuk is this?"!!


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> You know somebody is mad at you when they call you your government name, not your nickname!
> 
> I like this chick.  She called Glonesah out on her ish!




i love a full gov't call out!


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> i love a full gov't call out!



the gov't call out is worse than any comment that came before or follows   It almost shocks you, so unexpected


----------



## oxyoxy136

Err, I think it's the other way around. It's the responsibility of the parent to talk to the child.


----------



## oxyoxy136

lol damn Reza. "He's a ho, but he's not a '_ho_' ho.


----------



## AEGIS

Reza just explained to me my my gay husband loves Manhattan and wants to leave DC yesterday


----------



## oxyoxy136

Season finale already?


----------



## New-New

"bish, stay in yo' lane."

this fool...


----------



## AEGIS

"which yall can look up on wikipedia" lmao...i love him


----------



## blah956

MJ's hair is a total mess


----------



## oxyoxy136

The furniture in that house...just awful. Sorry. I'm just having flashbacks of visiting my great-aunts homes growing up. Thankfully, Persians don't do plastic on chairs as well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love me some Reza!!  I'm going to LA next month and I hope I run into him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

oxyoxy136 said:


> The furniture in that house...just awful. Sorry. I'm just having flashbacks of visiting my great-aunts homes growing up. Thankfully, Persians don't do plastic on chairs.



but Lord knows my Puerto Rican relatives and black family in NC love the hell out of some plastic.  All hot and sticky in the summer.  Can't move without making noises


----------



## oxyoxy136

DC-Cutie said:


> but Lord knows my Puerto Rican relatives and black family in NC love the hell out of some plastic.  All hot and sticky in the summer.  Can't move without making noises



Jesus, is that a Caribbean thing? My Dominican family didn't get rid of the plastic until 2002!


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> but Lord knows my Puerto Rican relatives and black family in NC love the hell out of some plastic.  All hot and sticky in the summer.  Can't move without making noises



good lawd, praise god that i never had to deal with that foolishness.


----------



## oxyoxy136

My goodness, poor Reza AND his father. To be caught up in such strict tradition and have it ruin everything for what?


----------



## AEGIS

oxyoxy136 said:


> The furniture in that house...just awful. Sorry. I'm just having flashbacks of visiting my great-aunts homes growing up. Thankfully, Persians don't do plastic on chairs as well.





*flashbacks to when my mother had no kind of sense*

thankfully she snapped out of that ish


----------



## AEGIS

oxyoxy136 said:


> Jesus, is that a Caribbean thing? My Dominican family didn't get rid of the plastic until 2002!





yes.  yes it is


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> but Lord knows my Puerto Rican relatives and black family in NC love the hell out of some plastic.  All hot and sticky in the summer.  Can't move without making noises



Lmao. Aww memories.  Also the drapes with the little round balls on the valance and on the lamp shades

Don't forget the plastic carpet runner and the can of grease on the stove


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> good lawd, praise god that i never had to deal with that foolishness.



just imagine eating Arroz con Pollo in the HOT summer sitting on the furniture with no air conditioning


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> just imagine eating Arroz con Pollo in the HOT summer sitting on the furniture with no air conditioning



there's so much wrong in this described scenario.


----------



## oxyoxy136

Sassys said:


> Lmao. Aww memories.  Also the drapes with the little round balls on the valance and on the lamp shades
> 
> Don't forget the plastic carpet runner and the can of grease on the stove



Oh god stoppppppppppppppppp. I totally had the green carpet runner on top of pink carpet!



DC-Cutie said:


> just imagine eating Arroz con Pollo in the HOT summer sitting on the furniture with no air conditioning



 Slipping and sliding!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MJ and Reza have a nice relationship.. They support each other.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

This was a short season


----------



## oxyoxy136

MJ looks amazing on WWH!


----------



## blah956

i have a feeling we are going to see another season later this year!


----------



## oxyoxy136

blah956 said:


> i have a feeling we are going to see another season later this year!



Definitely. Reza is pure quality and I love seeing MJ playing off of him. GG's a mess and a half and Asa's eccentricity hasn't gone stale. I would mind them dropping Mike (was he even in this episode) and Sammy or relegating them to the friends category like Anita.


----------



## Sassys

I gues I am going to have to catch a marathon of this show, I keep seeing bits and pieces


----------



## BagOuttaHell

MJ looked good on WWHL.

Reza was in rare form last night. "I'm a hot mess. Minus the hot. Triple the mess," 

I love Asa's style.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

BagOuttaHell said:


> MJ looked good on WWHL.
> 
> Reza was in rare form last night. *"I'm a hot mess. Minus the hot. Triple the mess," *
> 
> I love Asa's style.



I laughed so hard at that when he said it. That describes me to a t, lol.

And yes, MJ looked amazing last night. Good for her. But you could tell she was tipsy though.

And it was a short season. I am so sad. I love this show.


----------



## Marisa783

Did any of you notice the fake Louboutins on the floor of GG's bedroom when she was getting ready for girls' night?  The camera did a close up but I can't find a screenshot anywhere.  They were the ones she wore to her parent's party and another pair that were obviously fake.  I can't stand how she talks about spending thousands a week shopping and she's wearing fake Loubs!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Marisa783 said:


> Did any of you notice the fake Louboutins on the floor of GG's bedroom when she was getting ready for girls' night?  The camera did a close up but I can't find a screenshot anywhere.  They were the ones she wore to her parent's party and another pair that were obviously fake.  I can't stand how she talks about spending thousands a week shopping and she's wearing fake Loubs!


I didn't see them but it doesn't surprise me.  I am almost 95% sure that MJ's croc birkin is fake.


----------



## airborne

like reza tho


----------



## airborne

adore asa's jewelry for sure.


----------



## pquiles

oxyoxy136 said:
			
		

> Jesus, is that a Caribbean thing? My Dominican family didn't get rid of the plastic until 2002!



Gyul wuh you saying??  Plastic keeps it new and fresh and yellowed for decades


----------



## Deco

I haven't caught the last episode yet, but I've been surprised by how much I've enjoyed this show.  I thought I'd be retching and rolling my eyes around left and right.  Which I have been.  But I didn't expect to also see genuine  love and closeness among some of the cast members.  I thought it would be an endless-air-kiss-parade, and hideous backstabbing and drama to the nth degree.  I'm surprised, that despite the abhorrently lame materialism and haughty, in-your-face attitudes, these wackos, as a group, are some of the more real people I've seen on reality tv.  They seem to have real attachments to friends and family, as opposed to expedient attachments and shifting alliances made to advance some self-centered cause-du-jour.    I feel like I'm actually watching friends, as opposed to a random group of people who won auditions and interviews and were thrown together in a petri dish to see what toxins will emerge.

Also, it's very strange watching Persians on TV like this.  I haven't been around them in many decades, but there is no way that self-admittedly "clannish" Persians would talk 100% of the time to each other in English.  In reality it's more like 50% Farsi and 50% English.  The all English all the time is probably just for the tapings.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pquiles said:


> Gyul wuh you saying??



why did I just read this in my fake caribbean accent


----------



## glamorioustasha

DC-Cutie said:


> why did I just read this in my fake caribbean accent



Lol ..


----------



## pollinilove

how do you know her loubs are fake? i did not see the epi and i do not own any so i have no idea cant tell a fake from a real


Marisa783 said:


> Did any of you notice the fake Louboutins on the floor of GG's bedroom when she was getting ready for girls' night? The camera did a close up but I can't find a screenshot anywhere. They were the ones she wore to her parent's party and another pair that were obviously fake. I can't stand how she talks about spending thousands a week shopping and she's wearing fake Loubs!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Marisa783 said:


> Did any of you notice the fake Louboutins on the floor of GG's bedroom when she was getting ready for girls' night?  The camera did a close up but I can't find a screenshot anywhere.  They were the ones she wore to her parent's party and another pair that were obviously fake.  I can't stand how she talks about spending thousands a week shopping and she's wearing fake Loubs!



Yeah, they were fake. I almost barfed!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I think the earthy granola girl may not own that car. I noticed the front where the license plate goes has a dealer's advertisement tag. You have to have a plate in the front and in the back in California. Maybe it's just for the show.



A$a has a unique style to say the least I also wondered that, per car convo. She lives in a small tiny flat in the BU yet drives that? Not so fast.....
They haven't shown what Golnesa drives. I also think the Birkin (MJ) isn't a real deal. Golnesa's LV's are horrid. I love Reza and can't wait for Season 2 which will be coming out soon​​


----------



## New-New

Marisa783 said:


> Did any of you notice the fake Louboutins on the floor of GG's bedroom when she was getting ready for girls' night?  The camera did a close up but I can't find a screenshot anywhere.  They were the ones she wore to her parent's party and another pair that were obviously fake.  I can't stand how she talks about spending thousands a week shopping and she's wearing fake Loubs!



they looked hella suspect to me. 

so did that croc B of MJ and i remember seeing a fake LV pegase on the las vegas trip though i can't remember who's it was.


----------



## lovesbmw

Sassys said:


> Doesn't GG's dad pay her bills? So basically he bought his own car?


 YEs, I Would be so embarressed to not be able to say at GG age that my parents still paid my bills.Her father told her to get a job. she just dismissed it.She is totally in denial and needs to grow up.


----------



## Marisa783

pollinilove said:


> how do you know her loubs are fake? i did not see the epi and i do not own any so i have no idea cant tell a fake from a real



I am very familiar with Louboutins so it is easy to tell....especially really bad fakes like GG's


----------



## ILuvShopping

so how exactly did GG help her sister pay for a car for their parents?? she said "i have money saved up"  from what? from the money your dad gives you???  i'm not sure i'd be so proud to say that i gave my parents a gift from their own money. so basically they bought it themselves.


----------



## pollinilove

i hope they have reruns i want to see the fake CL


----------



## vyology

Why did GG feel the need to confront MJ during dinner in front of all those girls when she states earlier that she did not want any drama?! She totally brought that on herself. Also, I'm not liking Anita too much right now for jumping on the MJ bashing bandwagon by bringing up old business about what happened in Vegas. Don't get me wrong, MJ needs to be confronted about her tardiness and **** talking but not during a GNO!! GG and Anita could have done that with her one to one. Why being it up in front of strangers? Gotta love that girl Sunny for calling GG out on her mean girl ways.


----------



## GOALdigger

lovesbmw said:


> YEs, I Would be so embarressed to not be able to say at GG age that my parents still paid my bills.Her father told her to get a job. she just dismissed it.She is totally in denial and needs to grow up.


 
basically she does now. she's an actress on Bravo.


----------



## GOALdigger

Marisa783 said:


> I am very familiar with Louboutins so it is easy to tell....especially really bad fakes like GG's


 

Which is bad cause she made such a big deal about loubs at the party. if they fake keep it on the low.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

vyology said:


> Why did GG feel the need to confront MJ during dinner in front of all those girls when she states earlier that she did not want any drama?! She totally brought that on herself. Also, I'm not liking Anita too much right now for jumping on the MJ bashing bandwagon by bringing up old business about what happened in Vegas. Don't get me wrong, MJ needs to be confronted about her tardiness and **** talking but not during a GNO!! GG and Anita could have done that with her one to one. Why being it up in front of strangers? Gotta love that girl Sunny for calling GG out on her mean girl ways.



I disagree^ Sunny had no business in that conversation. I saw nothing mean about what GG said. She called MJ out which should have happened regardless.
Sounds like she doesn't see MJ often and took the time to address the issues.
Sunny had been drinking and took a shot for tv exposure. It made no sense to dive into something that was not related to her whatsoever. What exactly was mean of GG? Sunny admitted that she isn't "in the right mindset" when drinking. It certainly showed that night!​


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I have no idea what fake LB's look like but it's too funny.

Also the whole confrontation thing was so so so obviously set up by the producers. They have to amp up the drama factor otherwise viewers get bored. I personally hate the drama. I would rather watch anything else but drama, real or contrived. Especially contrived.


----------



## Marisa783

GOALdigger said:


> Which is bad cause she made such a big deal about loubs at the party. if they fake keep it on the low.



exactly


----------



## lucywife

I think the whole thing was scripted. GG is acting like some enraged ape, she reminds me of Theresa from NJ. 
Also, I don't think GG has to lecture MJ on being late, just don't invite her to your events anymore.


----------



## lovesbmw

GOALdigger said:


> basically she does now. she's an actress on Bravo.


 I don"t think Bravo is paying for everything she buys. According to her father she spends thousands of dollars on clothes and he told her to get a sugar daddy or a job.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Marisa783 said:


> exactly



How can you tell they are fake, what is the diff you saw vs auth ones?


----------



## lp640

That rented Mercedes the granola girl drives does not go with the image she tries to portray at all.


----------



## hunniesochic

LOL why is she called Granola? 

Wait...talking about Ava, right?


----------



## blah956

ILuvShopping said:


> so how exactly did GG help her sister pay for a car for their parents?? she said "i have money saved up"  from what? from the money your dad gives you???  i'm not sure i'd be so proud to say that i gave my parents a gift from their own money. so basically they bought it themselves.



GG tried to say on WWHL that she has several "businesses" currently and in the past in which she has saved money.


----------



## nastasja

lucywife said:


> GG is acting like some enraged ape


this made me  -- she really bugs me!


----------



## Marisa783

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> How can you tell they are fake, what is the diff you saw vs auth ones?



A lot of things but mostly the silhouette is off completely and they look cheaply made.  Years of shopping for Louboutins on eBay has made it easy to spot fakes


----------



## km8282

I had the episode DVR'd. Here are some screen shots of the shoes in question if anyone was curious.


----------



## GoGlam

km8282 said:
			
		

> I had the episode DVR'd. Here are some screen shots of the shoes in question if anyone was curious.



Wow those are bad fakes! Why would you put that on tv?? HATE fakes


----------



## DC-Cutie

My heart is hurting, deeply!!!!  My feet ache at the sight of them.

Somebody should tweet GG asking her about her fake Louboutins.  Love to see her answer.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Marisa783 said:


> A lot of things but mostly the silhouette is off completely and they look cheaply made.  Years of shopping for Louboutins on eBay has made it easy to spot fakes



I'm sure you're right, just as it was easily spotted that GG carried a faux Louis Vuitton knock off ​


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

See, I still can't see it. I suppose it doesn't help that I own not a single pair.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

lp640 said:


> That rented Mercedes the granola girl drives does not go with the image she tries to portray at all.



That's what I said, too. The plates in the front have an advert of some kind. I don't even know if it's a rental as they have to have a plate in the front and back. Whatev's. All smoke and mirrors just like GG's alleged fake CLs .


----------



## DC-Cutie

on the Maggie (the leopard print heel) that isn't even the leopard on the Authentic Louboutin.  the grill is too shiny, the authentic grill is like a brushed brass.  The silhouette of the toe cap is just OFF!  It's not even the right shape.

Don't even get me started on the other heel that's supposed to be strassed :censor:


----------



## pollinilove

if she buys fakes does that mean she does not have the money for the real thing ? or does she not care she just wants people to think she has cl but did not want to pay that kind of money


----------



## needloub

km8282 said:


> I had the episode DVR'd. Here are some screen shots of the shoes in question if anyone was curious.



Fakes, especially the Strass pair...dreadful!


----------



## blah956

km8282 said:


> I had the episode DVR'd. Here are some screen shots of the shoes in question if anyone was curious.



they look soooo off.

here people can do comparing with the zoom tool. you don't even need me to point out the obvious differences.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Christian-Louboutin-Maggie-Leopard-Toe-Pump-Pumps/prod68000024/


----------



## terps08

blah956 said:
			
		

> they look soooo off.
> 
> here people can do comparing with the zoom tool. you don't even need me to point out the obvious differences.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Christian-Louboutin-Maggie-Leopard-Toe-Pump-Pumps/prod68000024/



I don't own CL and can't tell fake vs real, so thank you for posting this link! I can definitely see the differences! I really don't get why people wear fakes in general, let alone if they know they'll be on national tv!!


----------



## nastasja

blah956 said:


> they look soooo off.
> 
> here people can do comparing with the zoom tool. you don't even need me to point out the obvious differences.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Christian-Louboutin-Maggie-Leopard-Toe-Pump-Pumps/prod68000024/


 
you don't even need to use the zoom tool to see the differences! i own many pairs of CL's and would not even have a clue where to buy fakes (not that i'd want to!). is she buying these out of back alleys? people's car trunks or what?  i think it's SO weird!


----------



## airborne

interesting, faux 'CLs come with the box and dusty bag too  scary, wow.


----------



## DC-Cutie

airborne said:


> interesting, faux 'CLs come with the box and dusty bag too  scary, wow.



oh yes, and some even come with a fancy authenticity card


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am disappointed because a) I had no idea they were fake b) I don't own not even one pair to know they were fake. 

lol

I wish someone would call her out about that on the show. Like Asa's friend. GG's head would explode.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

blah956 said:


> they look soooo off.
> 
> here people can do comparing with the zoom tool. you don't even need me to point out the obvious differences.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Christian-Louboutin-Maggie-Leopard-Toe-Pump-Pumps/prod68000024/



Thank you for the link!



terps08 said:


> I don't own CL and can't tell fake vs real, so thank you for posting this link! I can definitely see the differences! I really don't get why people wear fakes in general, let alone if they know they'll be on national tv!!



this...



killerlife said:


> you don't even need to use the zoom tool to see the differences! i own many pairs of CL's and would not even have a clue where to buy fakes (not that i'd want to!). is she buying these out of back alleys? people's car trunks or what?  i think it's SO weird!



and this! I was just going to say the same thing. No zooming required. Yikers.


----------



## aklein

Maybe I've just gotten better at spotting fake things over the years but to me, it seems really obvious that the shoes in the screenshots are fakes. And I don't even own any CLs. They look extremely cheap. I have shoes from DSW that are made of with better craftsmanship.


----------



## coconutsboston

LOL I'm going to have to start paying attention to this show instead of having it on in the background.  I can't BELIEVE she's trying to pass off fake Loubs!


----------



## Marisa783

km8282 said:


> I had the episode DVR'd. Here are some screen shots of the shoes in question if anyone was curious.



Thanks for posting!

I just can't stand how she talks up her clothes and the money she spends shopping and then she goes on national tv and shows off fakes!  And horrendous fakes at that!


----------



## iMunz

I heard that stylists sometimes get things for clients that are fake, for example Paris Hilton was caught with a fake LV and it turned out her stylist passed it off as real.. that could be an explanation?


----------



## DC-Cutie

iMunz said:


> I heard that stylists sometimes get things for clients that are fake, for example Paris Hilton was caught with a fake LV and it turned out her stylist passed it off as real.. that could be an explanation?



You can use the excuse, but for someone like GG that professes to spend thousands a week, I  would think that she is the one shopping. She has a stylist or a friend that she calls her stylist. Why?  I have no idea, it's not like she has been seen wearing hard to get or limited edition pieces.


----------



## iMunz

I think the "stylist" is definitely for the show, she has an average apartment, and does she not have a car? All the cast members are shown in their cars or did I miss it?


----------



## Marisa783

DC-Cutie said:


> You can use the excuse, but for someone like GG that professes to spend thousands a week, I  would think that she is the one shopping. She has a stylist or a friend that she calls her stylist. Why?  I have no idea, it's not like she has been seen wearing hard to get or limited edition pieces.



I agree....I highly doubt she has a stylist.  It's not like she is busy with other obligations like, for instance, a job, that she is too busy to shop for herself


----------



## GoGlam

There's something wrong with GG... That Boyod embellished dress Anita was wearing from 5 seasons ago?? Why is she always putting other people down. That tunic was in season during their filming of the show! I don't think GG spends as much money as she says she does.


----------



## pollinilove

why are people so hung up on seasons ? if it is so what


----------



## sgj99

i haven't really kept up or paid close attention, so someone please explain to me:  what is with GG and her "anger issues?"  she said she'd been in therapy most of her life for anger issues ... are you kidding me?  what the h*ll is wrong with you?  GROW UP!


----------



## pollinilove

why is she angry she has both parents they love her and she does not work and lives well


----------



## glamorioustasha

km8282 said:


> I had the episode DVR'd. Here are some screen shots of the shoes in question if anyone was curious.



Omg..


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> why are people so hung up on seasons ? if it is so what



GG is hung up on seasons, but has no problem buying fake louboutins!!!  I'll take a 6 season ago H & M dress over a pair of fakes.


----------



## lovesbmw

DC-Cutie said:


> GG is hung up on seasons, but has no problem buying fake louboutins!!! I'll take a 6 season ago H & M dress over a pair of fakes.


 GG needs to face it she doesn"t think about her actions until after she has made a mess of things and has nobody wanting to be around her. No man is going to put up with her.


----------



## needloub

I thought it was so funny when she asked her niece what her and her mother were wearing.  The niece promptly replied and stated "Christian Louboutin."  GG definitely got the side-eye from me, especially with those fakes.  I thought to myself, your mother is wearing them LOL!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

sgj99 said:


> i haven't really kept up or paid close attention, so someone please explain to me:  what is with GG and her "anger issues?"  she said she'd been in therapy most of her life for anger issues ... are you kidding me?  what the h*ll is wrong with you?  GROW UP!



Clearly she's not taking her meds!


----------



## ILuvShopping

sgj99 said:


> i haven't really kept up or paid close attention, so someone please explain to me:  what is with GG and her "anger issues?"  she said she'd been in therapy most of her life for anger issues ... are you kidding me?  what the h*ll is wrong with you?  GROW UP!



and obviously that therapy didn't work!
that comment took me by surprise too.  who is she angry at? her dad for giving her everything she ever wanted??


----------



## airborne

one thing i dont understand about these reality shows is ... everyone start out living the 'rich lifestyle, then toward the middle - end of the show everything they started out with either get repo'ed, foreclosed, or simply wasnt their in the first place, whats wrong with just living life and being yourself, placing your life on tv eventually the truth comes out (i wonder if they think about all this before they sign a deal), just saying, quite interesting tho

... you girls dont miss a beat


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

airborne said:


> whats wrong with just living life and being yourself



Because that my dear does not make for good television (wink)!!


----------



## GoGlam

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> and obviously that therapy didn't work!
> that comment took me by surprise too.  who is she angry at? her dad for giving her everything she ever wanted??



Yepp!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Anyone know if MJ is wearing a MK watch .. TIA


----------



## FullyLoaded

br00kelynx said:


> Is it really the same dress? Nenes has a lot of thicker beads on the vneck part and it doesn't look as cute as Anita's.





paper_flowers said:


> the things i would do to get that dress anita has!!! GORGEOUS



If you can't find the original, Jovani has a copy for $550.

http://www.newyorkdress.com/Jovani/5862JO.html


----------



## airborne

DC-Cutie said:


> oh yes, and some even come with a fancy authenticity card


----------



## airborne

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Because that my dear does not make for good television (wink)!!


totally, considering the obvious i still like the show because i think its hilarious but would enjoy it more if the characters were more themselves instead of acting for television, but oh well, hoping for another episode (enjoys reza silly comments) ... wondering why the show ended so soon anyway.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

airborne said:


> totally, considering the obvious i still like the show because i think its hilarious but would enjoy it more if the characters were more themselves instead of acting for television, but oh well, hoping for another episode (enjoys reza silly comments) ... wondering why the show ended so soon anyway.


  Oh yeah, Reza has THE BEST one liners!  Hes hilarious to me.


----------



## oxyoxy136

Anyone here?


----------



## New-New

got final confirmation of how staged this show is. 

the girl hannah was on the VH1 reality show You're Cut Off.


----------



## oxyoxy136

Ugh, poor MJ. I would have made a run for it, too. That guy was effing gross.


----------



## bagsforme

What kind of watch does MJ wear?
Its a large gold one, worn all season.  Looks very similar to Michael Kors??


----------



## lp640

I wonder what Reza would look like if he shaved that silly mustache.


----------



## Sassys

Oh damn, why does MJ's mother have black liner on her lips. I can't!


----------



## blah956

it is so sweet that everyone is showing up ^_^


----------



## ClassicFab

I think Asa looks gorgeous in her interviews with the purple headdress!


----------



## oxyoxy136

ClassicFab said:


> I think Asa looks gorgeous in her interviews with the purple headdress!



I *love* her headdress. Makes me want to try to rock one as well.


----------



## ClassicFab

lp640 said:


> I wonder what Reza would look like if he shaved that silly mustache.



WWHL just showed a pic of him sans mustache. He looked really cute!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

New-New said:


> got final confirmation of how staged this show is.
> 
> the girl hannah was on the VH1 reality show You're Cut Off.



I saw Hannah, too. Still like the show though.


----------



## needloub

ClassicFab said:


> WWHL just showed a pic of him sans mustache. He looked really cute!



I bet he looks younger...


----------



## nastasja

lp640 said:


> I wonder what Reza would look like if he shaved that silly mustache.


 

I can't grab the pics, but there's a few on the Bravo site. Super cute!!


http://www.bravotv.com/shahs-of-sunset/season-1/photos/photo-diaries/reza-farahan#image-116307


http://www.bravotv.com/shahs-of-sunset/season-1/photos/photo-diaries/reza-farahan#image-116309


http://www.bravotv.com/shahs-of-sunset/season-1/photos/photo-diaries/reza-farahan#image-116311


----------



## pollinilove

sammy fat self telling that lady she needs to tone her arms what ever. she looked good she should have told sammy off. why do some fat men think they can say what ever they want and they only want hot girls ?


----------



## AEGIS

omg Reza was so cute w/o the mustache!


----------



## lemonaid

AEGIS said:
			
		

> omg Reza was so cute w/o the mustache!



Yes!!! He needs to shave it pronto!!!


----------



## lp640

WOW, he's very cute without the mustache.


----------



## Star1231

Reza looks very handsome without the mustache.  DH and I enjoy watching him and Asa on the show.  I really hope it comes back for more seasons.


----------



## bagsforme

Reza is so handsome without the mustache.  Looks like he won't ever shave it now since its become his trademark.  Especially since he's making ties with it on there.

Anyone on MJ's watch?  No one can ID?


----------



## GOALdigger

lp640 said:


> WOW, he's very cute without the mustache.


 

I know so that's why he so conceited. He's picturing himself without the mustache.


----------



## legaldiva

I wrote a long reply, and it was so negative that I just deleted it all.

This show makes me sad for humanity ... in a far more depressing way than any of the RHo-anything that i watch.


----------



## Ladybug09

lp640 said:


> I wonder what Reza would look like if he shaved that silly mustache.


 They showed a read pic on WWHL.


----------



## needloub

legaldiva said:


> I wrote a long reply, and it was so negative that I just deleted it all.
> 
> This show makes me sad for humanity ... in a far more depressing way than any of the RHo-anything that i watch.



This has to be the best post ever.  I'm a little stressed right now and I needed this stress-reliever...


----------



## Ladybug09

not trying to advertise and don't even know if this is legit sit, but the comparison pic is amazing...





km8282 said:


> I had the episode DVR'd. Here are some screen shots of the shoes in question if anyone was curious.



maggie leopard


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

legaldiva said:


> I wrote a long reply, and it was so negative that I just deleted it all.
> 
> This show makes me sad for humanity ... in a far more depressing way than any of the RHo-anything that i watch.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## legaldiva

I can't stand these "nouveau riche" Americans who have come to think that flashing money, cars, shoes, logos somehow means they are entitled to respect and admiration.  I suppose I see it equally in RHoA & RHoBH & OC, as well (the ones I'm watching right now ... I'm about to give in and sign up for NJ, too).

Personally, I watch all this trash TV as an antidote to the serious stuff I deal with during the day: child abuse, sexual assault (I'm a sensitive crimes prosecutor for cases with child victims).  For me, it's a nice escape, and I like being inspired to wear more eyeshadow & look put together.

Yet I can't help but admit that it makes me sad to think about all the impressionable young women that may gravitate these women as role models.  An education is a meal ticket, not a man!!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

legaldiva said:


> For me, it's a nice escape, and I like being inspired to wear more eyeshadow & look put together.


  lol, yeah it does make me think twice about those jeans and t shirts I throw on in the morning. 

..I was also thinking about that gut wrenching conversation between MJ and her mom.  I mean the RHOA ( and others) have the petty drama down pat, but this show in addition to drama also really touched on some serious cultural and social issues we have.


----------



## oxyoxy136

legaldiva said:


> I can't stand these "nouveau riche" Americans who have come to think that flashing money, cars, shoes, logos somehow means they are entitled to respect and admiration.  I suppose I see it equally in RHoA & RHoBH & OC, as well (the ones I'm watching right now ... I'm about to give in and sign up for NJ, too).
> 
> Personally, I watch all this trash TV as an antidote to the serious stuff I deal with during the day: child abuse, sexual assault (I'm a sensitive crimes prosecutor for cases with child victims).  For me, it's a nice escape, and I like being inspired to wear more eyeshadow & look put together.
> 
> Yet I can't help but admit that it makes me sad to think about all the impressionable young women that may gravitate these women as role models.  An education is a meal ticket, not a man!!!



Not to be rude, but this rant sounds more like it should be saved for the Kardashians and the Real Housewives than Shahs of Sunset. Yes, there's  materialism there with the cars and clothes, but you can't tell me that none of them aren't college educated. Unless there's receipts floating around, I can't see any of their parents standing for it.

And on top of that, almost all of them have lucrative jobs (MJ, Reza, and Mike are in real estate and live in nice condos. Sammy's a developer, which matches his smarmy personality, but developers make beaucoup d'argent). Asa's the odd man out on that front (and possibly GG as well. She says she is a self-made millionaire but I don't get the feeling she actually works), but at least she has her art to fall back on and is actually known in the community. This puts SoS heads above the typical reality show format.

tl;dr: I have a lot of feelings and do not agree, dear madam!


----------



## princess101804

I thought i read somewhere that GG was a psych major and is some sort of drug addict counselor, and she has a hair extension line.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Say what now . If that's true about GG, I would demand she retake her courses over again as she is in need of some pysch help herself.


----------



## princess101804

"Asa&#8217;s cast-mate Golnesa &#8220;GG&#8221; Gharachedaghi, is an up and coming  businesswoman who lives in Los Angeles. A graduate of Loyola Marymount University, she owns an online store for hair extensions, GG&#8217;s Halo. Not just stuck in the hustle of the business world, Golnessa is also a drug and alcohol addiction treatment counselor for The California Association of Alcoholism and Drug Abuse Counselors (CAADAC). She says, &#8220;I&#8217;d rather spend my life enjoying the birds, than wasting it wishing I had wings.&#8221;


http://www.persianesquemagazine.com...et-asa-golnessa-mercedeh-mike-reza-and-sammy/


----------



## blah956

her extension web site doesn't even work


----------



## blah956

her instructional videos: http://www.youtube.com/user/nmtubeyou

i guess the website that is listed above no longer works. this is the new one, http://www.ggsextensions.com/


----------



## km8282

Ladybug09 said:


> *not trying to advertise and don't even know if this is legit sit*, but the comparison pic is amazing...
> 
> maggie leopard


 
Hi Ladybug, 
Not sure if you are talking about the pics I posted being from a legit site, or if there was a compare pic I may have missed. But, the photos I shared were just iphone shots I took of the TV. I paused it on the shoes, and took a snap. So those photos weren't actually pulled from any website.


----------



## oxyoxy136

Ugh, the curly extensions look awful.


----------



## Ladybug09

km8282 said:


> Hi Ladybug,
> Not sure if you are talking about the pics I posted being from a legit site, or if there was a compare pic I may have missed. But, the photos I shared were just iphone shots I took of the TV. I paused it on the shoes, and took a snap. So those photos weren't actually pulled from any website.


 Oh, no, I was posting a link to a site, to show the comparison next to your TV stills, but I decided not to post that link again cause I think it's from a counterfeit site...


----------



## Sassys

So I never watched all of the episodes (I tried the other day when the marathon was on, but just couldn't get into it.  I wonder if they approached that girl from MTV Sweet Sixteen, to be on the show Ava Kashani


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

I actually like the show ...comparing it to all of the trash I watch RHWO... I find them somewhat interesting and their relationships somewhat more believable.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> So I never watched all of the episodes (I tried the other day when the marathon was on, but just couldn't get into it.  I wonder if they approached that girl from MTV Sweet Sixteen, to be on the show Ava Kashani


OMG I remember Ava!  She was a complete nightmare.  I will never forget when she was at the restaurant crying because she didn't get her Range Rover the day of her birthday.  And she was 15 years old with a boob job!

She would have been perfect for this show but she has probably grown up and away from wanting to be associated as being that brat she was portrayed as on MTV.


----------



## airborne

i want asa's jewelry - i so adore


----------



## pollinilove

i love GG name not sure how to spell it but i love it


----------



## pollinilove

if i ever have a girl i want that name . can a mexican/black/white girl have a persian name ? i love GG name


----------



## pollinilove

that was not a joke i would like to know what you guys think .


----------



## nastasja

pollinilove said:


> if i ever have a girl i want that name . can a mexican/black/white girl have a persian name ? i love GG name


 
sure, why not?


----------



## blah956

golnesa is a pretty name


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> if i ever have a girl i want that name . can a mexican/black/white girl have a persian name ? i love GG name



Sure, I don't see why not. I met a white girl named Ta-niqua


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

:giggles:



DC-Cutie said:


> Sure, I don't see why not. I met a white girl named Ta-niqua


----------



## GoGlam

LOL I have mixed feelings about the name... for some reason I see that as kind of a witch standing over a cauldron... "have some of Golnessa's wicked brew!" 

Something wrong with me this AM!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Sure, I don't see why not. I met a white girl named Ta-niqua


 
:okay:


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Sure, I don't see why not. I met a white girl named Ta-niqua


 Girl SToP!!!!!


----------



## needloub

GoGlam said:


> LOL I have mixed feelings about the name... for some reason *I see that as kind of a witch standing over a cauldron... "have some of Golnessa's wicked brew!" *
> 
> Something wrong with me this AM!



  I also equated that name to a witch as well!


----------



## GoGlam

needloub said:
			
		

> I also equated that name to a witch as well!



Lol same wavelength!


----------



## princessofmuch

Is this show getting cancelled?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I don't believe so. In fact, they just signed on for a season 2. It was only meant to be a short series but because it was so popular it's coming back. Yay.


----------



## princessofmuch

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I don't believe so. In fact, they just signed on for a season 2. It was only meant to be a short series but because it was so popular it's coming back. Yay.


 
Awesome!  There are elements of the show I really like.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

princessofmuch said:


> Awesome!  There are elements of the show I really like.



I agree. It's a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## princessofmuch

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I agree. It's a lot of fun to watch.


 
Not a fan of GG's outbursts though.  Or MJ's double talk (I wanted so much to love her!)  I like Asa and the guys much better, and I think Anita's the classiest.  She should be a regular cast member next season.


----------



## nastasja

princessofmuch said:


> Is this show getting cancelled?


 
nope. from reza's twitter


----------



## azania

Reza is the star of the show. he is so funny


----------



## Sassys

Season 2 of Bravo's SHAHS OF SUNSET to Premiere 12/2

Bravo Media premieres all-new, action-packed episodes of Farsi-filled fun when SHAHS OF SUNSET returns for season two on Sunday, December 2 at 10PM ET/PT. Featuring the captivating lives of six young Persian-American friends, &#8220;Shahs of Sunset&#8221; follows Reza Farahan, Mercedes &#8220;MJ&#8221; Javid, Mike Shouhed, Asa Soltan Rahmati, Golnesa &#8220;GG&#8221; Gharachedaghi and new girl Lilly Ghalichi, as they navigate through life, love and the pursuit of happiness in Beverly Hills. For more information, visit www.BravoTV.com and follow us on Twitter at https://twitter.com/BravoPR.

Also, during the premiere, via twitter, two fans will have the opportunity to win a real bar of gold worth up to $5,000 when they tweet at @BravoTV. The winners will be announced before the end of the show that night on both the east and west coasts.

Season two finds Reza in a full-blown self-proclaimed &#8220;gaylife crisis.&#8221; He is reevaluating everything--his commitment to his boyfriend, his friendship with MJ and his lifelong resentment towards his grandmother. MJ, who recently decided her Mom is wrong about her, is ready to find a real relationship with a good guy, but her party girl habits seem to be catching up with her. Meanwhile, Mike has met a beautiful girl he thinks could be &#8220;the one.&#8221; There&#8217;s only one problem&#8230; the fact that she isn&#8217;t Jewish threatens to derail their relationship before it can start. Asa finds herself in a financial crisis as she continues to pursue her dream of becoming a Persian pop priestess and distributing her infamous &#8220;Diamond Water.&#8221; GG is finally making the move to get a job and is starting a business with her sister, but throughout the process her fiery temper continues to rear its ugly head. And finally, new girl Lilly seems to have it all; rich, thin, successful and a wealthy and powerful on-again-off-again boyfriend. But underneath her veneer of Persian perfection, Lily wrestles with balancing her successful swimwear line in Los Angeles and boyfriend back in Houston. For a sneak peek at the new season click here! 

"Shahs of Sunset" is produced by Ryan Seacrest Productions for Bravo with Ryan Seacrest, Adam Sher and Kris Curry serving as executive producers on the series. Eric Gardner serves as a co-executive producer.

Bravo is a program service of NBCUniversal Cable Entertainment, a division of NBCUniversal, one of the world's leading media and entertainment companies in the development, production, and marketing of entertainment, news, and information to a global audience. Bravo has been an NBCUniversal cable network since December 2002 and was the first television service dedicated to film and the performing arts when it launched in December 1980. 

http://tv.broadwayworld.com/article/Season-2-of-Bravos-SHAHS-OF-SUNSET-to-Premiere-122-20121015


----------



## Love4H

So no more lame Sony anymore. 
Yaaaaaay!


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:
			
		

> Season 2 of Bravo's SHAHS OF SUNSET to Premiere 12/2
> 
> Bravo Media premieres all-new, action-packed episodes of Farsi-filled fun when SHAHS OF SUNSET returns for season two on Sunday, December 2 at 10PM ET/PT. Featuring the captivating lives of six young Persian-American friends, &ldquo;Shahs of Sunset&rdquo; follows Reza Farahan, Mercedes &ldquo;MJ&rdquo; Javid, Mike Shouhed, Asa Soltan Rahmati, Golnesa &ldquo;GG&rdquo; Gharachedaghi and new girl Lilly Ghalichi, as they navigate through life, love and the pursuit of happiness in Beverly Hills. For more information, visit www.BravoTV.com and follow us on Twitter at https://twitter.com/BravoPR.
> 
> Also, during the premiere, via twitter, two fans will have the opportunity to win a real bar of gold worth up to $5,000 when they tweet at @BravoTV. The winners will be announced before the end of the show that night on both the east and west coasts.
> 
> Season two finds Reza in a full-blown self-proclaimed &ldquo;gaylife crisis.&rdquo; He is reevaluating everything--his commitment to his boyfriend, his friendship with MJ and his lifelong resentment towards his grandmother. MJ, who recently decided her Mom is wrong about her, is ready to find a real relationship with a good guy, but her party girl habits seem to be catching up with her. Meanwhile, Mike has met a beautiful girl he thinks could be &ldquo;the one.&rdquo; There&rsquo;s only one problem&hellip; the fact that she isn&rsquo;t Jewish threatens to derail their relationship before it can start. Asa finds herself in a financial crisis as she continues to pursue her dream of becoming a Persian pop priestess and distributing her infamous &ldquo;Diamond Water.&rdquo; GG is finally making the move to get a job and is starting a business with her sister, but throughout the process her fiery temper continues to rear its ugly head. And finally, new girl Lilly seems to have it all; rich, thin, successful and a wealthy and powerful on-again-off-again boyfriend. But underneath her veneer of Persian perfection, Lily wrestles with balancing her successful swimwear line in Los Angeles and boyfriend back in Houston. For a sneak peek at the new season click here!
> 
> "Shahs of Sunset" is produced by Ryan Seacrest Productions for Bravo with Ryan Seacrest, Adam Sher and Kris Curry serving as executive producers on the series. Eric Gardner serves as a co-executive producer.
> 
> Bravo is a program service of NBCUniversal Cable Entertainment, a division of NBCUniversal, one of the world's leading media and entertainment companies in the development, production, and marketing of entertainment, news, and information to a global audience. Bravo has been an NBCUniversal cable network since December 2002 and was the first television service dedicated to film and the performing arts when it launched in December 1980.
> 
> http://tv.broadwayworld.com/article/Season-2-of-Bravos-SHAHS-OF-SUNSET-to-Premiere-122-20121015



I'm excited Lilly is on... She is more fabulous than about four of the other cast members combined.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Looking forward to the new season....


----------



## slang

I'm excited about Lilly!! Isn't she business partners with Jennifer Stano who is doing another reality show about "trophy wives"


----------



## TokyoBound

Love4H said:


> So no more lame Sony anymore.
> Yaaaaaay!



Omg, I couldn't agree more, he personified the words slime and sleaze!  He was like a negative 100 on the looks and personality scale, but thought he deserved a supermodel girlfriend.  

I love Reza, he is the best part of the show.  I seriously almost cried last season when he was at his family's party and his dad finally told him why his grandmother hated him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TokyoBound said:


> I love Reza, he is the best part of the show.  I seriously almost cried last season when he was at his family's party and his dad finally told him why his grandmother hated him.



Reza is my favorite. I hope he doesn't go all Hollywood-scripted-reality-show on us this season.


----------



## candy2100

TokyoBound said:


> Omg, I couldn't agree more, he personified the words slime and sleaze! He was like a negative 100 on the looks and personality scale, but thought he deserved a supermodel girlfriend.
> 
> I love Reza, he is the best part of the show. I seriously almost cried last season when he was at his family's party and his dad finally told him why his grandmother hated him.


 
I had to go back to the website to remember who Sonny was.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Reza is my favorite. I hope he doesn't go all Hollywood-scripted-reality-show on us this season.



 are you new to reality tv. 1st seasons are real, after that they are always staged


----------



## SherryF

I love that show!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

I'm dying, totally obsessed with Lilly!!!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

The previews are amazing. Seems Mike got a girlfriend. I've seen tons of cute pics of them on twitter & Instagram for a while now.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Who's Lilly?


----------



## xikry5talix

Yay, Reza is hilarious! Can't wait to catch him on TV again!


----------



## Love4H

Why everybody likes Lilly?


----------



## GoGlam

Personally, I like that she seems educated and kind yet is very feminine.  She has similar glamorous ideals, although she takes it to another level and is somewhat of a spectacle.


----------



## Love4H

GoGlam said:


> Personally, I like that she seems educated and kind yet is very feminine.  She has similar glamorous ideals, although she takes it to another level and is somewhat of a spectacle.



Is she someone famous? Or did you make this opinion based on the bravo web site?

It's just it's my first time I hear of her and surprised so many people are excited about her coming to te show.


----------



## GoGlam

Love4H said:
			
		

> Is she someone famous? Or did you make this opinion based on the bravo web site?
> 
> It's just it's my first time I hear of her and surprised so many people are excited about her coming to te show.



She has a blog lillyghalichi.blogsport.com that I've been following off and on, found it through Jennifer Stano's blog.


----------



## TokyoBound

candy2100 said:


> I had to go back to the website to remember who Sonny was.



Lol, I'm betting you wish you hadn't now!  He is someone you'd want to scrub clean from your memory.


----------



## TokyoBound

flsurfergirl3 said:


> The previews are amazing. Seems Mike got a girlfriend. I've seen tons of cute pics of them on twitter & Instagram for a while now.



Oh boy, I'm betting on a GG hating on Mike's GF story arc now.


----------



## Sassys

Season 2 first look

video: http://www.bravotv.com/shahs-of-sunset/season-2/videos/fun-fighting-and-farsi


----------



## ilvoelv

I watched one episode of this show. I cannot believe they are rich. They seem so dirty, old, and trashy. If they are so rich they all should take some etiquette classes. Coming from a persian family they are a huge disgrace to our community. Its so sad how they have to flash their wealth and consider H&M where broke people shop. I'm happy Lilly will be on the show as shes the only educated one... So sad. Persians are huge about education/grad school.. I just find it so hard to believe they are rich. Reza is the only likable one and that's it.


----------



## Love4H

ilvoelv said:


> I watched one episode of this show. I cannot believe they are rich. They seem so dirty, old, and trashy. If they are so rich they all should take some etiquette classes. Coming from a persian family they are a huge disgrace to our community. Its so sad how they have to flash their wealth and consider H&M where broke people shop. I'm happy Lilly will be on the show as shes the only educated one... So sad. Persians are huge about education/grad school.. I just find it so hard to believe they are rich. Reza is the only likable one and that's it.



I don't think any of them is rich. They have jobs and can afford rent and some high brand clothes and accessories (some are obviously fake like that Mersedes' plastic "croco Hermes Birkin") but that doesn't make them rich. 

Last season GG's father told her her bills were 5 or 6 K, and that was too much. Which i agree is a lot for a non working gal. I guess her rent is about 3 K (I'm not familiar with the real estate in LA but guess it's about like in NYC) and 1K is utilities, phone bill, and etc. The rest is food and clothes and she had to do it to be on TV. So I don't think she spends that much to be honest. But still that's a lot if you don't work. 

And also when she and her sister gave a Mercedes Benz car to her dad for his birthday, it was leased, no down payment, and about $500 a month (not sure about exact number, I watched it long time ago). He and their mother were so shocked like it was their very first expensive car. 

So I guess they have a very good comfortable life of upper middle class hard working familes but don't live that rich posh superstar life they try to present on TV.


----------



## Sassys

ilvoelv said:


> I watched one episode of this show. I cannot believe they are rich. They seem so dirty, old, and trashy. If they are so rich they all should take some etiquette classes. Coming from a persian family they are a huge disgrace to our community. Its so sad how they have to flash their wealth and consider H&M where broke people shop. I'm happy Lilly will be on the show as shes the only educated one... So sad. Persians are huge about education/grad school.. I just find it so hard to believe they are rich. Reza is the only likable one and that's it.



I don't think they are rich. None of them live in upscale homes. All of their condos look pretty average to me


----------



## Bentley1

Ohhhhh, Sonny was that overweight guy who wore the fedora and pretended to be a big shot real estate developer. 

That's pretty embarrassing to be the only one axed from the show, but good call by Bravo.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Think they want to be perceived as being rich & affluent..

Which it appears that they are not..

They live high & eat & drink very well, however...


----------



## candy2100

TokyoBound said:


> Lol, I'm betting you wish you hadn't now! He is someone you'd want to scrub clean from your memory.


 
You know that's right!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Bentley1 said:


> Ohhhhh, Sonny was that overweight guy who wore the fedora and pretended to be a big shot real estate developer.
> 
> That's pretty embarrassing to be the only one axed from the show, but good call by Bravo.



You mean Sammy? I had no idea he was not coming back. Loved him​


----------



## caramelize126

Theres so many wealthy families in LA. I dont understand why bravo would choose these people ( who seem more middle- upper middle class,) when theres wealthier people to choose from. 
The current cast, they live well, but they also have jobs, and no kids, families, or other responsibilities to take care of. The money they make can all go towards partying and shopping.

Also i just looked up lilly ghalichi. She looks like a thinner kim kardashian. I think shes gorgeous!


----------



## legaldiva

When I saw this show was renewed, I was SHOCKED, because last season was hideous.

Now after reading a little about Lilly (gorgeous, business woman & attorney) I am hooked again.

I cannot resist anything Bravo.  I'll be watching.  I love this new Bravo formula of adding educated women to pre-existing reality show casts.  It's awesome.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is Lilly a practicing attorney?


----------



## KathyB

legaldiva said:


> When I saw this show was renewed, I was SHOCKED, *because last season was hideous.*
> 
> Now after reading a little about Lilly (gorgeous, business woman & attorney) I am hooked again.
> 
> I cannot resist anything Bravo.  I'll be watching.  I love this new Bravo formula of adding educated women to pre-existing reality show casts.  It's awesome.


It was a disaster.  But, I'll watch again.  I'm like you, I'll watch anything on Bravo.


----------



## ilvoelv

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Is Lilly a practicing attorney?



I think she hasn't practiced in the past few years. I saw a preview where her family was pushing her to begin practicing again.


----------



## ilvoelv

caramelize126 said:
			
		

> Theres so many wealthy families in LA. I dont understand why bravo would choose these people ( who seem more middle- upper middle class,) when theres wealthier people to choose from.
> The current cast, they live well, but they also have jobs, and no kids, families, or other responsibilities to take care of. The money they make can all go towards partying and shopping.
> 
> Also i just looked up lilly ghalichi. She looks like a thinner kim kardashian. I think shes gorgeous!



I completely agree. I doubt they would sign on though. Hence bravo picking these losers lol


----------



## jinete11

That Lily girl sounds like an interesting addition but what she says in her commercial bothers me to no end. I'm pretty sure bish meant to say "I *exude* sex appeal" - not *allude* sex appeal. And someone check her law school please. There is such thing as a tier 4 school, just sayin'...


----------



## lucywife

O, I'm glad that Sonny guy is gone! What a chauvinistic pig he was.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ilvoelv said:


> I think she hasn't practiced in the past few years. I saw a preview where her family was pushing her to begin practicing again.



Ok. Sounds like a situation where she went law school to please her parents. I was looking at her blog and you can tell she's one of these women that can't leave the house without tins of makeup and her hair extensions. There were a few pictures of her au naturale and she looked 10 times better!


----------



## ilvoelv

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok. Sounds like a situation where she went law school to please her parents. I was looking at her blog and you can tell she's one of these women that can't leave the house without tins of makeup and her hair extensions. There were a few pictures of her au naturale and she looked 10 times better!



She looks stunning without MU. She said she never used to dress up/wear MU until after she graduated etc. But most likely, she went to grad school to please her family. Her brother is a cardiologist.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wow, very interesting.


----------



## Love Of My Life

let's see what unfolds tonight with the newest member


----------



## DC-Cutie

If I hear "alludes sex appeal..." one more time from this supposedly highly educated chick, I'm gonna scream!!

I know she's good friends/business partners with Jennfer Stano, but now she's pregnant with her first child. Wonder if the dynamics of their relationship will change.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> If I hear "alludes sex appeal..." one more time from this supposedly highly educated chick, I'm gonna scream!!
> 
> I know she's good friends/business partners with Jennfer Stano, but now she's pregnant with her first child. Wonder if the dynamics of their relationship will change.



yea, i already anticipate that happening. Jennifer moved to London for a year to have the baby. I find it super odd and fishy but apparently they want it to have dual citizenship. Jen is sorta out of the loop now and she did film a mini-series on TLC that will air on Dec. 8th called "Secrets of a Trophy Wife". Lilly got the much bigger show and now very much in the spotlight, but is left here dealing with the business. Things are bound to change. I hope it's not a vicious fallout cause I like them both. 

Cannot wait for tonight!!!! 

BTW, can anyone ID her outfit in these pics. Dying for that top and pants. 

http://www.bravotv.com/shahs-of-sunset/season-2/photos/house-tours/tour-lilly-ghalichis-closet


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> yea, i already anticipate that happening. Jennifer moved to London for a year to have the baby. I find it super odd and fishy but apparently they want it to have dual citizenship. Jen is sorta out of the loop now and she did film a mini-series on TLC that will air on Dec. 8th called "Secrets of a Trophy Wife". Lilly got the much bigger show and now very much in the spotlight, but is left here dealing with the business. Things are bound to change. I hope it's not a vicious fallout cause I like them both.
> 
> Cannot wait for tonight!!!!
> 
> BTW, can anyone ID her outfit in these pics. Dying for that top and pants.
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/shahs-of-sunset/season-2/photos/house-tours/tour-lilly-ghalichis-closet



Ok, so she just moved to london?  I glanced over her blog and started reading about her many visits to the doctors and fertility clinic, but didn't get to finish reading.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, so she just moved to london?  I glanced over her blog and started reading about her many visits to the doctors and fertility clinic, but didn't get to finish reading.



Yes, they literally left this week, a couple days ago. 

Reza is on WWHL!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Yes, they literally left this week, a couple days ago.
> 
> Reza is on WWHL!!!



Wow!  I actually judged her and one day sent her an email asking somethings about Greece (I'm going next year for 3 weeks). She actually responded a day later, with full details even offering to introduce me to someone there (a jeweler). 

Very sweet of her. Hope she has a safe pregnancy and healthy baby.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> Wow!  I actually judged her and one day sent her an email asking somethings about Greece (I'm going next year for 3 weeks). She actually responded a day later, with full details even offering to introduce me to someone there (a jeweler).
> 
> Very sweet of her. Hope she has a safe pregnancy and healthy baby.



that's awesome! I was surprised they didn't go to Greece where Alki is from for the year but i am guessing it may have had something to do with hospital care or whatever. yea, she is very sweet. she's answered a ton of my questions about clothes, makeup, surgery. she even put a hand written note in my Have Faith order box!


----------



## Sassys

Okay, I did not watch last season (could not get into it), but I am going to try again tonight, so I can chat with you ladies


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> that's awesome! I was surprised they didn't go to Greece where Alki is from for the year but i am guessing it may have had something to do with hospital care or whatever. yea, she is very sweet. she's answered a ton of my questions about clothes, makeup, surgery. she even put a hand written note in my Have Faith order box!



I wonder if the move to london was like a good in between distance from New York and Greece. 

I'd like to order a few. Of her suits, because they're cute. But dammit, I feel like I need to be a size -0 to fit. My 4/6 size doesn't seem like it will stand a chance


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if the move to london was like a good in between distance from New York and Greece.
> 
> I'd like to order a few. Of her suits, because they're cute. But dammit, I feel like I need to be a size -0 to fit. My 4/6 size doesn't seem like it will stand a chance



That could be why. When I first heard about her decision, my conspiracy theorist sensors started going off like maybe they went there in case anything went wrong, they could do damage control. But then I was like, they're not THAT famous. Her Aunt and Uncle from NY are actually staying at their home in Beverly Hills for the year with their large Dobermans. #richpeopleproblems

i ordered the Larges and XL and they are TINY. i am currently an 8-10 but even at a 6, they are skimpy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> That could be why. When I first heard about her decision, my conspiracy theorist sensors started going off like maybe they went there in case anything went wrong, they could do damage control. But then I was like, they're not THAT famous. Her Aunt and Uncle from NY are actually staying at their home in Beverly Hills for the year with their large Dobermans. #richpeopleproblems
> 
> i ordered the Larges and XL and they are TINY. i am currently an 8-10 but even at a 6, they are skimpy!



#regularsizepeopleproblems


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Here


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh naw, Reza is gonna make me cry again this season. I can't take anymore of his issues with granny!  That woman is evil.


----------



## Sassys

Don't tell anybody while the cameras roll


----------



## Sassys

Black eyeliner on the lips? Am I back in 1975 or watching the Latin kings gang


----------



## flsurfergirl3

her Mom is unbearable.


----------



## Queenie719

Gigi's gaydar is off...


----------



## Sassys

Everybody in the reality world and their damn hairlines. SMH


----------



## Sassys

Queenie719 said:


> Gigi's gaydar is off...



Clearly


----------



## flsurfergirl3

omgggggggg look at Reza!!!!!!!!!

http://www.bravotv.com/shahs-of-sunset/season-1/photos/photo-diaries/reza-farahan#image-116309


----------



## flsurfergirl3

REZAnate lol


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*MJ's mom is mean!!!*~*


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> Wow!  I actually judged her and one day sent her an email asking somethings about Greece (I'm going next year for 3 weeks). She actually responded a day later, with full details even offering to introduce me to someone there (a jeweler).
> 
> Very sweet of her. Hope she has a safe pregnancy and healthy baby.





I've heard she's super nice. It's hard to dislike her when I hear that. She is super pretty and is open and honest on her blog.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Omid's nose looks like it's trying to take a U-turn.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*The food looks so good...especially the grape leaves!*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Omid's nose looks like it's trying to take a U-turn.


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvs*it* said:


> *~*The food looks so good...especially the grape leaves!*~*



It really does. Making me HONgry


----------



## Sassys

MJ's mother dies not know how to put eyeliner on. Eyeliner does not go under your eyes


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> It really does. Making me HONgry


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MJ is digging this hole


----------



## flsurfergirl3

her Mom may be a monster but MJ's instigating this.


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> It really does. Making me HONgry



*~*STOP IT!!!! :lolots: *~*



flsurfergirl3 said:


> MJ is digging this hole



*~*Yea, she's going there.~*


----------



## Sassys

MJ's mom is my mother's evil twin. I can't!

I know her pain


----------



## DC-Cutie

I imagine all of their dinners are miserable.


----------



## cjy

Wth???


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I feel so bad for MJ. Her mother just called her "horrible". They need therapy.*~*


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sassys said:


> Black eyeliner on the lips? Am I back in 1975 or watching the Latin kings gang



Oh damn, girl. They still do it, trust me. Once a chola, always a chola, lol.


----------



## Queenie719

Dang she's little...


----------



## AEGIS

the new girl is frighteningly thin and she has 2 much weave and her mouth is very small.
is that what Jessica Stanos looks like in real life too?
yikes!
me no likey


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Lilly may turn him straight


----------



## AEGIS

lmao Rezza's statement about being rail thin reminds me of my friend who is also gay


----------



## DivineMissM

She looks like she's going to break in half.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

She's VERY small boned. Her sister is the same. 

You can totally tell when she does her own hair and makeup...


----------



## Sassys

flsurfergirl3 said:


> She's VERY small boned. Her sister is the same.
> 
> You can totally tell when she does her own hair and makeup...



Her nose is throwing me off (the dent)


----------



## flsurfergirl3

OMGGGGGGGG a bottom?!?!!?


----------



## New-New

lily's weave tho...

that hair is a hot mess of everything is bigger in texas.


----------



## Kansashalo

If ANYONE deserves their own show its Reza (and not Kim) lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What other reality show was mike on?


----------



## DivineMissM

Ewww, what's up with all the unripe bananas?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Cake pops!!*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lilly looks like a bobble head


----------



## flsurfergirl3

omg Leyla is on Trophy Wives with Jen!!


----------



## AEGIS

New-New said:


> lily's weave tho...
> 
> that hair is a hot mess of everything is bigger in texas.




i don't understand women with a lot of hair...and bad weaves.

did he bring his friend a flower arrangement? wheretheydothatat?


----------



## Queenie719

Whatever Mike's doing differently this season I'm not feeling it.


----------



## DivineMissM

Asa is so out there.  lol  I love her.


----------



## AEGIS

Costello has his own store. good! i hated the way they always tried to play him on project runway. haters


----------



## mzkyie

I knew they'd turn Asa into the one with "money problem" She's mentioned needing a check three times already.


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> Costello has his own store. good! i hated the way they always tried to play him on project runway. haters



I know!


----------



## DivineMissM

mzkyie said:


> I knew they'd turn Asa into the one with "money problem" She's mentioned needing a check three times already.



Right?  And I thought she was living in that house last season?  But in the beginning of this season she was just moving in and said she'd been renting it out.  ???


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MJ is sedated.


----------



## mzkyie

DivineMissM said:


> Right?  And I thought she was living in that house last season?  But in the beginning of this season she was just moving in and said she'd been renting it out.  ???



I think she moved from the back house to the front it seems.


----------



## DivineMissM

flsurfergirl3 said:


> MJ is sedated.



Yeah, she's definitely on something.   I really like her, I don't want to see her go down that road.


----------



## DivineMissM

mzkyie said:


> I think she moved from the back house to the front it seems.



Ah, okay!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I  Reza & MJ...they make the show.*~*


----------



## mzkyie

Did anyone see Golnesa's face when Lily walked in?


----------



## AEGIS

mzkyie said:


> Did anyone see Golnesa's face when Lily walked in?





i like her full name. Golnesa is not used to being the 2nd best looking


----------



## flsurfergirl3

mzkyie said:


> Did anyone see Golnesa's face when Lily walked in?



yea, they are friendly and i think GG just accepted she couldn't compete lol


----------



## flsurfergirl3

omg Coconut's circles!!!


----------



## Sassys

flsurfergirl3 said:


> omg Coconut's circles!!!


----------



## JosiePotenza

"Taking her for a walk is a *****" LMAO &hellip;I can imagine. I'd nvr take the doggy on walks.


----------



## New-New

lily's implants are looking very implant-y. she's going the full courtney stodden. all she needs is some lucite heels.


----------



## AEGIS

how did you guys find pics of Lilly w/o makeup? what is her persian name?


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> Yeah, she's definitely on something.   I really like her, I don't want to see her go down that road.



Probably suffers from depression. Having a mother like that takes a huge toll on your self esteem


----------



## mzkyie

I am in love with that dog!


----------



## AEGIS

New-New said:


> lily's implants are looking very implant-y. she's going the full courtney stodden. all she needs is some lucite heels.





i was just thinking...she needs to take them out.
i am sorry i hate WHEN girls look like that
they look so strange and so artificial
i know this is a forum based on the artificial
but i mean DAMN


----------



## flsurfergirl3

New-New said:


> lily's implants are looking very implant-y. she's going the full courtney stodden. all she needs is some lucite heels.



you should've seen her last set! she's had them done several times. these are like 400ccs and her last pair were 700!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TOAS


----------



## mundodabolsa

did Lily laser off all her forehead baby hairs or something?  it's just so weird looking in that region...


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> how did you guys find pics of Lilly w/o makeup? what is her persian name?



She has a blog 
http://lillyghalichi.blogspot.com/2012/11/splish-splash.html


----------



## flsurfergirl3

AEGIS said:


> how did you guys find pics of Lilly w/o makeup? what is her persian name?



she has some on her blog and instagram


----------



## flsurfergirl3

mundodabolsa said:


> did Lily laser off all her forehead baby hairs or something?  it's just so weird looking in that region...



i agree, i think she overdid it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Everything about Lilly "alludes" plastic


----------



## AEGIS

how is this girl poor when she was crushing diamonds last season in hopes of shining bright like a diamond?


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> She has a blog
> http://lillyghalichi.blogspot.com/2012/11/splish-splash.html




thanks.  dang the first post is all thirst


----------



## DivineMissM

ugh  Gigi.  So irritating.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Omid needs to never turn to the side... His profile is killah!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

someone is trying to get heard and seen. Omid needs to exit stage left


----------



## jinete11

Wasn't there mention of Asa getting a divorce? Maybe the money came from her hubby's side?


----------



## mzkyie

Well he does have a big nose...


----------



## DivineMissM

Omid is hot though.  Nose and all.  lol


----------



## JosiePotenza

AEGIS said:
			
		

> how is this girl poor when she was crushing diamonds last season in hopes of shining bright like a diamond?



LOL! Right.  "Shine bright like a diamond" I'ma be singing that all night now.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> Omid needs to never turn to the side... His profile is killah!



face on is not it either! 

oh ish...ASA started it. i saw the clips and thought he was a jerk but she dove in


----------



## DC-Cutie

If Lilly is so in the know, how does she not know this group of people and vice versa?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

hahahhahahah what is time among friends!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Omid is annoying.*~*


----------



## AEGIS

well the bushy eyebrow girl isnt wrong about Persians and their nose jobs...it's true....my persian friend told me.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> If Lilly is so in the know, how does she not know this group of people and vice versa?



idk if they're so in the know, ya know?!


----------



## AEGIS

his laugh is annoying and he has a huge nose. shut up Tucan


----------



## flsurfergirl3

When GG says Omid it sounds like homie


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> she has some on her blog and instagram



Are there any pre-face work pictures?


----------



## Sassys

Uh, the designer did not finalize anything lol


----------



## DivineMissM

oh my god.


----------



## DivineMissM

Lilly said she moved there from TX, that's probably why she doesn't know them.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*GG & Omid are a hot mess...and a half.*~*


----------



## Sassys

Rick Flair? How old is this kid?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

why did GG storm off?


----------



## DivineMissM

luvs*it* said:


> *~*GG & Omid are a hot mess...and a half.*~*



x10


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I was just watching the marathon from past seasons and I like GG. She's CRAYYY but I like her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DivineMissM said:


> Lilly said she moved there from TX, that's probably why she doesn't know them.



She didn't move there like yesterday.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> Are there any pre-face work pictures?



just pre-recent-boob-job. idk if she's ever admitted anything else.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Probably suffers from depression. Having a mother like that takes a huge toll on your self esteem



For sure!  That woman is a nightmare.


----------



## Sassys

I don't know who has the worst laugh, Omid or Courtney S.


----------



## AEGIS

this girl stacks on t, THREE, TROIS, TRES, pairs of false eyelashes on at the same damn time. wtf?!!! omg is she gonna be on rupaul's drag race?!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> just pre-recent-boob-job. idk if she's ever admitted anything else.



I see new teeth, nose, lips and chin


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> this girl stacks on t, THREE, TROIS, TRES, pairs of false eyelashes on at the same damn time. wtf?!!! omg is she gonna be on rupaul's drag race?!!!



She has a line of lashes coming out


----------



## Sassys

flsurfergirl3 said:


> you should've seen her last set! she's had them done several times. these are like 400ccs and her last pair were 700!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TOAS



How the hell do you know her implant size


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> How the hell do you know her implant size



I think she talks about her surgeries on her blog


----------



## JosiePotenza

Next week: GG Gets Gully


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Sassys said:


> How the hell do you know her implant size



she blogged about it lol i'm obsessed with implants i have her old set :snowballs:


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> She didn't move there like yesterday.



Oh, I was 1/2 paying attention.  I thought she had moved recently.  Nevermind then!


----------



## AEGIS

JosiePotenza said:


> Next week: GG Gets Gully




GG *pretends* to get gully. she ain't 'bout that life


----------



## Sassys

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i have her old set :snowballs:



Excuse me???


----------



## DivineMissM

AEGIS said:


> GG *pretends* to get gully. she ain't 'bout that life



Exactly.  I don't know why she pretends.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Sassys said:


> Excuse me???



her old implant size.


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> If Lilly is so in the know, how does she not know this group of people and vice versa?



this girl is giving me the kenya moore impression, she moved to LA just to be on this show. 



flsurfergirl3 said:


> she blogged about it lol i'm obsessed with implants i have her old set :snowballs:



you're going to have to explain this one further... tell me this means your implants are the same size as her old ones and not that her actual old implants are sitting on your coffee table.


----------



## Sassys

flsurfergirl3 said:


> her old implant size.



Oh, I was getting ready to say, why the hell does this girl have another woman's old implants


----------



## Sassys

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh damn, girl. They still do it, trust me. Once a chola, always a chola, lol.



Yeah, my cousin who is from LA did it, until I threatened her life


----------



## DivineMissM

mundodabolsa said:


> this girl is giving me the kenya moore impression, she moved to LA just to be on this show.
> 
> 
> 
> you're going to have to explain this one further... tell me this means your implants are the same size as her old ones and not that her actual old implants are sitting on your coffee table.



That visual almost made me spit out my ice cream.


----------



## mundodabolsa

DivineMissM said:


> That visual almost made me spit out my ice cream.



sorry it's just that flsurfergirl3 seems like a long time fan of Lily's so for a second I was thinking she bought her old implants on ebay or something 


is it just me or does season 2 Asa seem like an entirely different person?  I'm not sure if it's the way she speaks or what, something is just really different to me.


----------



## catherineybanez

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> omg Coconut's circles!!!



Hahaha so cute. And sad!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Sassys said:


> Oh, I was getting ready to say, why the hell does this girl have another woman's old implants



hahahhahahhaha


----------



## yesenia1070

GG is so pretty but has a really bad attitude.. When she smiles you would think she is the so cute. 

These people were playing musical chairs in the restaurant.. 
The new girl looks like she is gonna be drama!


----------



## Love4H

mundodabolsa said:


> you're going to have to explain this one further... tell me this means your implants are the same size as her old ones and not that her actual old implants are sitting on your coffee table.



And I just spit my orange juice!


----------



## SherryF

AEGIS said:


> how is this girl poor when she was crushing diamonds last season in hopes of shining bright like a diamond?



Looks like she spent it all on her new house.  Was she trying to have Reza find a tenant for her or list it for for sale?


----------



## SherryF

AEGIS said:


> how did you guys find pics of Lilly w/o makeup? what is her persian name?



Leelee is an actual Farsi name.  Americanized it becomes Lily .  In Farsi the emphasis on the vowels in Leelee is stronger and longer.


----------



## SherryF

DivineMissM said:


> For sure!  That woman is a nightmare.



Her mother should never had children.


----------



## limom

SherryF said:


> Her mother should never had children.



Meh, she is just your typical bitter old divorcee woman.
Mercedes just reminds her mother of her ex husband.
Does Mercedes have siblings?

Asa is feeling herself a bit too much this season.
She is like many women who have decided to stay surgery free and meanwhile resents the one who did as they look better than her.
I am not impressed with her low rent Nefertiti look.
How old is that chick?

Gigi is cute but so catty. No jobs at 30? WTF?

Lili brings something new to this show, hopefully she is not going to be a party pooper.
Reza as always, is the undeniable star to this show.


----------



## First Lady

limom said:


> Meh, she is just your typical bitter old divorcee woman.
> Mercedes just reminds her mother of her ex husband.
> Does Mercedes have siblings?
> 
> Asa is feeling herself a bit too much this season.
> She is like many women who have decided to stay surgery free and meanwhile resents the one who did as they look better than her.
> *I am not impressed with her low rent Nefertiti look.
> How old is that chick?*
> 
> Gigi is cute but so catty. No jobs at 30? WTF?
> 
> Lili brings something new to this show, hopefully she is not going to be a party pooper.
> Reza as always, is the undeniable star to this show.






I don't know but she looks very seasoned. She looks like she's around Reza's age or older.


----------



## limom

^^
too old for that foolishness, she is not even that great of a fronter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MJ should probably learn that you can love your family.........from afar.  Her mother is toxic.

Reza is clearly the star and spokesperson for the show, he's doing rounds on all the TV shows. He has a really great personality, I can't imagine any of the other cast members doing interviews.


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ should probably learn that you can love your family.........from afar.  Her mother is toxic.
> 
> Reza is clearly the star and spokesperson for the show, he's doing rounds on all the TV shows. He has a really great personality, I can't imagine any of the other cast members doing interviews.



For sure.  She'd be better off having little to no contact with her mom.

I did think it was sweet when her mom talked about how she goes to check on MJ whenever she hears of a car accident.  That speaks volumes.  She does love her.  She just doesn't know how to show it, or is afraid to show it.  Maybe her own mother was the same way?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I remember last season her mother talking about a failed marriage due to infidelity. Telling MJ she doesn't need a man, don't trust me , etc.  she basically wants MJ to be a spinster for the rest of her life.


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> I remember last season her mother talking about a failed marriage due to infidelity. Telling MJ she doesn't need a man, don't trust me , etc.  she basically wants MJ to be a spinster for the rest of her life.



Yeah, it was on again yesterday.  MJ's mom was the one who cheated though.  So I don't really understand why she's so bitter about it.  Maybe she was just a bitter, angry person to begin with and it has nothing to do with her ex husband?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

It was funny - on WWL, someone asked Reza if GG was as mean or perhaps nice when the cameras aren't rolling and he said she is actually meaner. He meant it too and I believe it.

She is gorgeous and like someone else said, when she smiles her whole face changes but her attitude and superiority act are just atrocious. Can't stand that one on the show.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> I remember last season her mother talking about a failed marriage due to infidelity. Telling MJ she doesn't need a man, don't trust me , etc.  she basically wants MJ to be a spinster for the rest of her life.



Then, she is playing Mercedes. I don't doubt that she loves her however the guilt trip on her daughter is plain wrong.
I feel that she wants her daughter to take care of her when she is old. MJ needs to get a man, do her and be happy.
I can see plenty of men falling for her.
Her mama might want to find a boy toy/ nurse for her old age
Cruises are ripe with opportunities....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Dayum I turned it off after 10 minutes. Looks like I missed a lot. Thank goodness for DVR.


----------



## Love4H

1. Lilly is ANNOYIIIIIIIIIING! She looks, act, sounds like Kardashian copy. And et voice irritates me more than Umids laugh. 

2. Why is GG acting like she's dating that gay guy? Is she so desperate? 

3. MJ mother is a tyyyyypical Iranian older woman. My second ex husband was Iranian and I swear all those women made me cry every day! When GG gets old shell be the ideal Iranian old witch.


----------



## limom

Love4H said:


> 1. Lilly is ANNOYIIIIIIIIIING! She looks, act, sounds like Kardashian copy. And et voice irritates me more than Umids laugh.
> 
> 2. Why is GG acting like she's dating that gay guy? Is she so desperate?
> 
> 3. MJ mother is a tyyyyypical Iranian older woman. My second ex husband was Iranian and I swear all those women made me cry every day! When GG gets old shell be the ideal Iranian old witch.



3. So your first MIL was Russian and the second one Iranian?
How are the ex-husbands? Typical Mama boys?


----------



## Love4H

limom said:


> 3. So your first MIL was Russian and the second one Iranian?
> How are the ex-husbands? Typical Mama boys?



Yes, I guess I need therapy to stop choosing wrong men. With mean mothers... 

Not much mamas boys, more like macho men. Men kill mammoth, women keep house good. But they do listen to mothers a lot.


----------



## Love4H

Oh this guy Manny has the most beauuuuutiful eyes.... And nice face...


----------



## limom

Love4H said:


> Yes, I guess I need therapy to stop choosing wrong men. With mean mothers...
> 
> Not much mamas boys, more like macho men. Men kill mammoth, women keep house good. But they do listen to mothers a lot.



Meh, I would demand to meet the mom after one month. Why waste time on jerks?


----------



## pollinilove

why did they say gg was going to end up in that mans bed ? am i wrong i was under the impression that having sex when your not married was very wrong in persian culture ? i could be wrong thats why i am asking


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> why did they say gg was going to end up in that mans bed ? am i wrong i was under the impression that having sex when your not married was very wrong in persian culture ? i could be wrong thats why i am asking



Apparently, he was ummmm, fingering her under the table and I think it was mike that said she would end up I'm Omir's bed. 

GG strikes me a Persian when convenient, not really living up to the culture standard. Because if she was she'd probably be married by now.


----------



## Sassys

pollinilove said:


> why did they say gg was going to end up in that mans bed ? am i wrong i was under the impression that having sex when your not married was very wrong in persian culture ? i could be wrong thats why i am asking



So, are you saying you think GG is a 30yr old virgin?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Apparently, he was ummmm, fingering her under the table and I think it was mike that said she would end up I'm Omir's bed.
> 
> GG strikes me a Persian when convenient, not really living up to the culture standard. Because if she was she'd probably be married by now.



As soon as GG gets a job, she needs to run to the store with her first paycheck and get herself a gaydar.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Apparently, he was ummmm, fingering her under the table and I think it was mike that said she would end up I'm Omir's bed.
> 
> GG strikes me a Persian when convenient, not really living up to the culture standard. Because if she was she'd probably be married by now.



She is a Valley Persian. And as far as being traditional/conservative unless she is acting drunk and horny. She is a mess!
She does not live in Iran. Thank goodness.


----------



## heiress-ox

gahh, i'm still waiting for links to be put up to see the first episode, since i missed it last night! sounds like it was a good one ladies!!



flsurfergirl3 said:


> that's awesome! I was surprised they didn't go to Greece where Alki is from for the year but i am guessing it may have had something to do with hospital care or whatever. yea, she is very sweet. she's answered a ton of my questions about clothes, makeup, surgery. she even put a hand written note in my Have Faith order box!





DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if the move to london was like a good in between distance from New York and Greece.
> 
> I'd like to order a few. Of her suits, because they're cute. But dammit, I feel like I need to be a size -0 to fit. My 4/6 size doesn't seem like it will stand a chance



i know i've gone a bit back.. but even though alki was born in greece, he lived in london before he met jennifer (only moved to the US to be with her) so that's why they moved there so the child can have dual citizenship. i think it's a good thing to have dual it keeps your future options open, but i may be biased as i have dual citizenship between the UK and Canada.


----------



## DC-Cutie

heiress-ox said:


> i know i've gone a bit back.. but even though alki was born in greece, he lived in london before he met jennifer (only moved to the US to be with her) so that's why they moved there so the child can have dual citizenship. i think it's a good thing to have dual it keeps your future options open, but i may be biased as i have dual citizenship between the UK and Canada.



oh yea, forgot he's a Londoner.  I think his child(ren) live in London with his ex, too.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> As soon as GG gets a job, she needs to run to the store with her first paycheck and get herself a gaydar.



hahaha!

I would love to know why GG is so angry.  It seems to me like she has a pretty posh life, and probably had a pretty good childhood as well.  So why the giant chip on her shoulder?  Is it just for the show?


----------



## SherryF

pollinilove said:


> why did they say gg was going to end up in that mans bed ? am i wrong i was under the impression that having sex when your not married was very wrong in persian culture ? i could be wrong thats why i am asking



That's not exactly true, at least not in reality.  Most Persians in the u.s. and even in certain demographics in Iran are sexually similar to western cultures.


----------



## GoGlam

DivineMissM said:
			
		

> hahaha!
> 
> I would love to know why GG is so angry.  It seems to me like she has a pretty posh life, and probably had a pretty good childhood as well.  So why the giant chip on her shoulder?  Is it just for the show?



Do you think it has anything to do with envy?  I think she's always wished her life, her looks, her finances were something a bit different/better but never really did anything about it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I want to know how GG's sister got her first job at 14 yet GG isn't getting hers until 30.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DivineMissM said:


> hahaha!
> 
> I would love to know why GG is so angry.  It seems to me like she has a pretty posh life, and probably had a pretty good childhood as well.  So why the giant chip on her shoulder?  Is it just for the show?



I don't think her life is a posh as she wants us to believe.


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think her life is a posh as she wants us to believe.



I just mean that she doesn't work and has all her bills paid, and she lives on her own and does what she wants.  She should have zero stress in her life.


----------



## catherineybanez

BagOuttaHell said:
			
		

> I want to know how GG's sister got her first job at 14 yet GG isn't getting hers until 30.



I think GGs sister is a go getter that wanted to work and make her own money, where GG on the other hand knew her parents would support her and she could just relax and shop with no worries.


----------



## limom

Is GG the baby of the family?
That could explain her general laziness.
Her family could have made more money when she hit adolescence and thus could have spoiled her more.

I also liked the guy from the OC, there is nothing more sexy than a self made man.
His wife seems typical for the area and the culture.
Good for them.

I can't wait for the Glen Cove crew


----------



## DC-Cutie

knowing that GG is lazy and entitled, it was a dumb move on her sister's part to go into business with her.

I thought I heard GG say in an interview that she has/had a job, as a counselor or something along those lines.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> knowing that GG is lazy and entitled, it was a dumb move on her sister's part to go into business with her.
> 
> I thought I heard GG say in an interview that she has/had a job, as a counselor or something along those lines.



A counselor? What kind?
This got to be a joke.


----------



## DivineMissM

limom said:


> Is GG the baby of the family?



I always assumed so.  Her interactions with her sister remind me of me and my sister.  I'm the oldest, she's the youngest.  She has had job before, but nothing long term.  My mom supports her.  She wants to be treated like an adult, yet she refuses to behave like one.

Maybe that's why I'm so annoyed by GG?  lol


----------



## KayuuKathey

I believe GG somehow seeks validation for her choices. She may have everything she wants but not exactly what she needs. Her sister has done for herself and she may be envious of that she  has her life together, one daughter, married, and another child on the way owning your own business and enjoying to spend your money or your home, because its your hard earned money you made.
There is definitely a difference of money earned and money received by someone.

Plus.....GG was reallllll sloppy at that dinner. I was like "ew" (queue Summer from THE OC voice). That comment that Omid nearly had his hands half way up her skirt almost made me barf. LOOOL.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *knowing that GG is lazy and entitled, it was a dumb move on her sister's part to go into business with her.*
> 
> I thought I heard GG say in an interview that she has/had a job, as a counselor or something along those lines.



She probably thought, the business would ride on GG's popularity with the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> She probably thought, the business would ride on GG's popularity with the show.



GG isn't popular, I think she was voted the least popular on WWHL


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Love4H said:
			
		

> Yes, I guess I need therapy to stop choosing wrong men. With mean mothers...
> 
> Not much mamas boys, more like macho men. Men kill mammoth, women keep house good. But they do listen to mothers a lot.



Exactly why I don't want a Russian man


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> GG isn't popular, I think she was voted the least popular on WWHL



oh, dear lol

I guess they keep her for the drama


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like GG. She's crazy and it's entertaining to watch.

Is Anita off the show?

I don't like Asa she's like a tranny. Big girls scare me


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Reza has chunked up and it's not a good look for him.


----------



## Love Of My Life

This is another amusing group....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Do they call him Reza-ja or Reza-Jew?


----------



## jinete11

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Do they call him Reza-ja or Reza-Jew?



Reza-joon. The "joon" is an endearing suffix.


----------



## legaldiva

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Do they call him Reza-ja or Reza-Jew?



I think it's Reza joon. Joon is a term of endearment in Arabic


----------



## SherryF

DC-Cutie said:


> Do they call him Reza-ja or Reza-Jew?



They call him Reza-joon.  "Joon" is a term of endearment you can add to anyone's name.  It means "dear".  So they call him Reza-joon.


----------



## SherryF

legaldiva said:


> I think it's Reza joon. Joon is a term of endearment in Arabic



Farsi.... not Arabic.  Totally different language.  As different as German and English.


----------



## DC-Cutie

SherryF said:


> They call him Reza-joon.  "Joon" is a term of endearment you can add to anyone's name.  It means "dear".  So they call him Reza-joon.



Thanks. Learn something new everyday. I'm going to start adding it when I greet friends. Like Luann used to do with "ya habibi"


----------



## legaldiva

SherryF said:
			
		

> Farsi.... not Arabic.  Totally different language.  As different as German and English.



Oh sorry--thanks for the clarification. Didn't intend to offend


----------



## KathyB

What's wrong with these people?  They're the most disrespectful bunch of goobers I've ever seen!


----------



## coachariffic

I don't think Asa lived in the back house of her current home. Her apartment was way to small and "Venice chic" for it be the same place. 

I thought was was married but according to this article, http://articles.latimes.com/2007/oct/25/home/hm-venice25, they were never married. Regardless, 970 sq ft bungalow is not the place is she is or was living in. 

She is probably the fakest of them all. She tries to portray herself as above all the material possession of the others, agypsy or whatever she's spewing. At least the others admit they are materialistic. Who buries gold coins but can't make the mortgage?? Dig that stuff up! Pay your bills!


----------



## MrGoyard

Love the new girl Lilly!


----------



## sweeten

Mike was giving us dumpster diver bum with that scruff. IMO hes handsome without it...


----------



## SherryF

coachariffic said:


> I don't think Asa lived in the back house of her current home. Her apartment was way to small and "Venice chic" for it be the same place.
> 
> I thought was was married but according to this article, http://articles.latimes.com/2007/oct/25/home/hm-venice25, they were never married. Regardless, 970 sq ft bungalow is not the place is she is or was living in.
> 
> She is probably the fakest of them all. She tries to portray herself as above all the material possession of the others, agypsy or whatever she's spewing. At least the others admit they are materialistic. Who buries gold coins but can't make the mortgage?? Dig that stuff up! Pay your bills!



ITA!  I think her act is all it us.... an act.  She probably has some talent but as far as cool factor is concerned I think she's playing a role.


----------



## catherineybanez

Why is lilys hairline so odd?


----------



## DC-Cutie

catherineybanez said:


> Why is lilys hairline so odd?



She got too much hair removed, either threading or laser


----------



## catherineybanez

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> She got too much hair removed, either threading or laser



Yeah in her blog she says its a result of laser hair removal.


----------



## DC-Cutie

catherineybanez said:


> Yeah in her blog she says its a result of laser hair removal.



I hope she stops.


----------



## lho

Asa is the richest poor girl out there.  

http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-celebrities/singers/asa-soltan-rahmati-net-worth/


----------



## lucywife

She's beautiful. Lily, I mean. She looks like a doll, but PS has to stop pronto.


----------



## BabyK

flsurfergirl3 said:


> you should've seen her last set! she's had them done several times. these are like 400ccs and her last pair were 700!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TOAS



no way!  the current ones are only 400 ccs??  my friend's are more than 400 but doesn't look as big as Lily's.  is it bc she's rail thin??  i would've guessed hers to be at least 600.  how would she have hold up 700's??  she's so tiny!


----------



## buzzytoes

Am I the only one who can't wait to see GG get knocked on her a$$?? Made all the more funny since she basically trips over the lounge chair of whoever is trying to hold her back.


----------



## Love Of My Life

GG has some real behavior issues... she will get knocked on her behind

& hoping it doesn't come from one of the "boys"...

She is very provoking for sure...


----------



## pollinilove

gg reminds me of the toys breed dogs that never stop barking


----------



## SherryF

pollinilove said:


> gg reminds me of the toys breed dogs that never stop barking



Lol! +1


----------



## flsurfergirl3

there's a 10 minute preview on Bravo


----------



## flsurfergirl3

"Bergdorf is like where you start out before you sell out at Target" -Lilly's assistant

whaaaaat?!

"Cooter Lover" -Lilly to her assistant ????

"Crotch Juice" - Lilly

she says she isn't a lawyer bc she wants to be sexy and that's not for the court room. 

"there might be aids on there" -Lilly re: the crotch liner

i'm just DUMBfounded.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Lilly kinda speaks like Reza


----------



## SherryF

I just heard from a friend who lives in Rezas fathers' hometown(the one they showed at the end of last season) that G.G. got engaged.....


----------



## flsurfergirl3

SherryF said:


> I just heard from a friend who lives in Rezas fathers' hometown(the one they showed at the end of last season) that G.G. got engaged.....



i saw that on instagram!! wonder who it is?!


----------



## catherineybanez

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> i saw that on instagram!! wonder who it is?!



Post pics! Haha


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wish GG used her given name more often. I think it's very nice.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

californiaCRUSH said:


> I like GG. She's crazy and it's entertaining to watch.
> 
> Is Anita off the show?
> 
> I don't like Asa she's like a tranny.* Big girls scare me*



Huh? Why?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Huh? Why?



Probably because I've got height envy.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

californiaCRUSH said:


> Probably because I've got height envy.



Oh, lol. Just like me with girls with gorgeous curly hair.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh, lol. Just like me with girls with gorgeous curly hair.



Whenever I'm around tall females I get some anxiety but then I realize it's just because I wish I was tall. I look at them and think "sigh .. wonder what it's life to be a glamazon with mile long legs."


----------



## mzkyie

DC-Cutie said:


> I wish GG used her given name more often. I think it's very nice.




I prefer Golnesa to GG, and I love the way they all say it.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

californiaCRUSH said:


> Whenever I'm around tall females I get some anxiety but then I realize it's just because I wish I was tall. I look at them and think "sigh .. wonder what it's life to be a glamazon with mile long legs."



But is she tall? She doesn't appear to be. I took it the other way as in thick. No matter. It's the little ones that you have to watch out for, lol.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

And GG's posture is horrible. When her sister was giving her the business in the kitchen, I could think was stand up, woman.

And did anyone else think MJ's cousin Makan, could be Simon Cowell's stunt double?


----------



## reesiebear_2425

MrVuitton said:


> Love the new girl Lilly!





Omg me too!! She's so adorable.


----------



## reesiebear_2425

Doesn't Lilly have an eyelash line or makeup line also? I can't find where to purchase it online.


----------



## Daydrmer

She has an eyelash line. You purchase through her website/email I believe.


----------



## reesiebear_2425

Alex Spoils Me said:


> And GG's posture is horrible. When her sister was giving her the business in the kitchen, I could think was stand up, woman.




I kept looking at that TOO!!!! But I think it might have been her mic pack strapped to her bathing suit. Whatever it was she was def giving hunchback of Notre! 
:no good:


----------



## catherineybanez

reesiebear_2425 said:
			
		

> Doesn't Lilly have an eyelash line or makeup line also? I can't find where to purchase it online.



They aren't out yet but I think they are released this month sometime


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

reesiebear_2425 said:


> I kept looking at that TOO!!!! But I think it might have been her mic pack strapped to her bathing suit. Whatever it was she was def giving hunchback of Notre!
> :no good:



Totally. If the mic pack is a possible explanation, how heavy is that damn thing, lol. 

It's just poor posture. But! She is so gorgeous when she smiles. That's _when_ she smiles.


----------



## GoGlam

reesiebear_2425 said:
			
		

> Doesn't Lilly have an eyelash line or makeup line also? I can't find where to purchase it online.






			
				Daydrmer said:
			
		

> She has an eyelash line. You purchase through her website/email I believe.






			
				catherineybanez said:
			
		

> They aren't out yet but I think they are released this month sometime



I actually bought some of her "samples" she sold a month or so ago.  She has some styles I couldn't easily find elsewhere.. I haven't worn them yet since I prefer mink eyelashes on a big night out.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

GoGlam said:
			
		

> I actually bought some of her "samples" she sold a month or so ago.  She has some styles I couldn't easily find elsewhere.. I haven't worn them yet since I prefer mink eyelashes on a big night out.



Some girls were complaining that the samples came packaged in packages with the same numbers and style names as drugstore brands sell. They were pretty pissed. She said they used leftover packaging for now and that she promised they were her designs and would be packaged in the gorgeous packaging she designed with the actual style names. I thought it was kinda shady. 

To be honest, I was for sure they would be around $20-30 a pair similar to Velour lashes but when they were $7 I was shocked!! People were still annoyed bc for the ones they were sent, they could've bought them for $1-4 elsewhere.


----------



## GoGlam

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> Some girls were complaining that the samples came packaged in packages with the same numbers and style names as drugstore brands sell. They were pretty pissed. She said they used leftover packaging for now and that she promised they were her designs and would be packaged in the gorgeous packaging she designed with the actual style names. I thought it was kinda shady.
> 
> To be honest, I was for sure they would be around $20-30 a pair similar to Velour lashes but when they were $7 I was shocked!! People were still annoyed bc for the ones they were sent, they could've bought them for $1-4 elsewhere.



The packaging was horrendous--definitely!  Not even a logo sticker.  I haven't worn them yet so I'm not completely sure of their quality.  It does seem like they are made of real hair so I don't know that they are the same things that can be bought at drugstores.  I paid like $6 each and so far think they're a great deal since I won't be wearing the packaging on my eyes


----------



## flsurfergirl3

I think the price will go up once they come complete, ya know?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have to side-eye these people that come up with cosmetics to sell.  Basically, it's purchased in bulk with their logo slapped on the label.  

You can find better quality with great reputation in all pricepoints from Drugstore brands (Ardell) to department store (Mac).


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Alex Spoils Me said:


> But is she tall? She doesn't appear to be. I took it the other way as in thick. No matter. It's the little ones that you have to watch out for, lol.



She's definitely thick but so is Mercedes. I thought Asa was tall, but maybe it was just in comparison to GG?

It's so hard to tell on TV.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I have to side-eye these people that come up with cosmetics to sell.  Basically, it's purchased in bulk with their logo slapped on the label.
> 
> You can find better quality with great reputation in all pricepoints from Drugstore brands (Ardell) to department store (Mac).



I have to agree but there is a serious void in some markets.. And as a side business, why not?  It's kind of annoying to have all these products hawked by these reality stars, but if I was one of them, I would do the same thing.  

I have great lashes and only wear strips on certain occasions.  I have pricier mink lashes, lashes from companies like Mac and Shu U but I have to tell you that hers don't seem like a lot of the others.  Then again, still haven't tried them so I am only judging them on their perceived looks an quality.


----------



## DC-Cutie

You also have to remember that she sometimes wears 2-3 sets (which is total overkill, IMO) and TONS of mascara.  

I have a few sets of mink lashes (for special ocassions).  But, if I do wear lashes, I prefer the indivuals over the strip.  My lashes are own pretty long, so I like to just fill them in sometimes.


----------



## km8282

californiaCRUSH said:
			
		

> She's definitely thick but so is Mercedes. I thought Asa was tall, but maybe it was just in comparison to GG?
> 
> It's so hard to tell on TV.



I'm going to have to pay more attention to Asa's shoes tonight to see her heel height compared to everyone else! She does seem thicker, but I think next to GG & Lilly, just that alone will make her look bigger (as it would any regular sized person standing next to those two toothpicks!). 

The Camera truly does add 10 lbs to people, so I bet she  is much smaller in person than she appears on TV.


----------



## km8282

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> You also have to remember that she sometimes wears 2-3 sets (which is total overkill, IMO) and TONS of mascara.



I don't understand why she does this. If you have you own lash line, why not just create a pair that looks the way you want rather than all the trouble stacking 2-3 sets on top of one another?


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> You also have to remember that she sometimes wears 2-3 sets (which is total overkill, IMO) and TONS of mascara.
> 
> I have a few sets of mink lashes (for special ocassions).  But, if I do wear lashes, I prefer the indivuals over the strip.  My lashes are own pretty long, so I like to just fill them in sometimes.



Her stacking = not being able to see more than half of her eyelid lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ummm. I need for MJ to get a nice fitting bathing suit.  Looked like her azz was eating up!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

here!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is that a fake LV doggie coat?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

GG is on WWHL. Wonder if she'll address the engagement and if it is all for attention.

according to Instagram, there is a possibility it's Omid. smdh


----------



## GoGlam

Shahhhhh night!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she said Parentses


----------



## AEGIS

flsurfergirl3 said:


> GG is on WWHL. Wonder if she'll address the engagement and if it is all for attention.
> 
> according to Instagram, there is a possibility it's Omid. smdh




she's engaged.


omg she said alludes sex appeal again!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just noticed an editing snafu:

while Lilly was doing her makeup, she had on like a cranberry eyeshado.  In the office scene the shadow is light and overall makeup looks better.  

Her makeup skills are average, her team takes it up about 10 notches.


----------



## Sassys

Enough of the crotch juice


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she sounded JUST like Reza there


----------



## DC-Cutie

did she just say "there might be AIDS on there..."

this bish is an idiot.  An educated one, but still an idiot!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> I just noticed an editing snafu:
> 
> while Lilly was doing her makeup, she had on like a cranberry eyeshado.  In the office scene the shadow is light and overall makeup looks better.
> 
> Her makeup skills are average, her team takes it up about 10 notches.



100 notches. for real


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> did she just say "their might be AIDS on there..."
> 
> this bish is an idiot.  An educated on, but still an idiot!



i know. i cringed when i heard that on the preview.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I just noticed an editing snafu:
> 
> while Lilly was doing her makeup, she had on like a cranberry eyeshado.  In the office scene the shadow is light and overall makeup looks better.
> 
> Her makeup skills are average, her team takes it up about 10 notches.



IMO, rich girls with no jobs, should have plenty enough time to practice having flawless makeup


----------



## mundodabolsa

is lily a real person?? I'm starting to think she's a cartoon, this can't be real. 

is she serious with her hair?? that curly look during her interview segments tonight is just beyond any line of ridiculousness.


----------



## every1dreams

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> is lily a real person?? I'm starting to think she's a cartoon, this can't be real.
> 
> is she serious with her hair?? that curly look during her interview segments tonight is just beyond any line of ridiculousness.



I def don't think her hairstyles (wigs) suit her... G'ness, another Kim.


----------



## Sassys

mundodabolsa said:


> is lily a real person?? I'm starting to think she's a cartoon, this can't be real.
> 
> is she serious with her hair?? that curly look during her interview segments tonight is just beyond any line of ridiculousness.



It bothers me how it's flat in the back


----------



## AEGIS

at least Lily has a job. what does Gigi do? pretend to be "'bout that life.'" i rather Lily.

why is her dad's hair purple?! he is not lady gaga. take that man into a salon please


----------



## GoGlam

I secretly love her over the top looks hahah they're too much but she's like a Persian show girl with all the makeup


----------



## Sassys

MJ reminds me how I use to groom my Dad lol. I adored my daddy and do not relate to my mom


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel like she's certianly putting it 'on' for the cameras, but she's coming off in the wrong light.  I wonder how her parents feel about their 'good Persian daughter'.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she and Bravo are getting serious backlash about the AIDS comment.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she's working my nerves. too full of herself at this point.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the hairline!  

Her teeth look like those snap on veneers I see in the  infomercials.


----------



## GOALdigger

AEGIS said:


> at least Lily has a job. what does Gigi do? pretend to be "'bout that life.'" i rather Lily.
> 
> why is her dad's hair purple?! he is not lady gaga. take that man into a salon please



me too. I think Kim did that look better. I prefer her shape and extentions better. But I do like lilly working one project.


----------



## AEGIS

she's not bothering me lol

Mike's girlfriend is cute....kinda


----------



## every1dreams

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> the hairline!
> 
> Her teeth look like those snap on veneers I see in the  infomercials.



Lol, perfect description!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> the hairline!
> 
> Her teeth look like those snap on veneers I see in the  infomercials.


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> she and Bravo are getting serious backlash about the AIDS comment.



serves her right!  Has she responded?  I assume you're on twitter or FB?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

awww i followed Jessica on Instagram way before she started dating Mike. I hope he is good to her.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> serves her right!  Has she responded?  I assume you're on twitter or FB?



twitter. nope nope nope nope nope!!


----------



## Sassys

Hey Mike, your mic is showing


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> awww i followed Jessica on Instagram way before she started dating Mike. I hope he is good to her.



you are always finding somebody on Twitter!  It's too complicated for me.


----------



## Sassys

flsurfergirl3 said:


> awww i followed Jessica on Instagram way before she started dating Mike. I hope he is good to her.



Who is she?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Sassys said:


> Who is she?



idk i just liked her clothes lol


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> you are always finding somebody on Twitter!  It's too complicated for me.



lol i live vicariously through others!!


----------



## AEGIS

flsurfergirl3 said:


> idk i just liked her clothes lol




did you just search for her?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

AEGIS said:


> did you just search for her?



i saw her in someone else's photos. i think Marianna Hewitt who is friends with Jen Stano. stalker, i know lol


----------



## Sassys

flsurfergirl3 said:


> idk i just liked her clothes lol



Wait, how can you just follow some random person? I am so confused, did you just start following some random person


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Sassys said:


> Wait, how can you just follow some random person? I am so confused, did you just start following some random person



yes, on Instagram cause they are public and just post pics. i follow a lot of fitness people too that give meal recipes and workouts. there are also a lot of fashion and makeup gurus


----------



## Sassys

Here we go with the psychic, Uh, if she was so good, why wouldn't Asa know that she was only going to have $500 in the bank


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:
			
		

> Wait, how can you just follow some random person? I am so confused, did you just start following some random person



People do it all the time...half the people that follow me on twitter and Instagram I don't even know


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Here we go with the psychics. Uh, if she was so good, why wouldn't Asa know that she was only going to have $500 in the bank



I googled the "Persian psychic" her picture didn't come up, like Asa said it would


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I googled the "Persian psychic" her picture didn't come up, like Asa said it would


----------



## flsurfergirl3

oh Vanderpump Rules...what a waste of an hour


----------



## DC-Cutie

Reza looks like a completely different person that he did years ago...


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> People do it all the time...half the people that follow me on twitter and Instagram I don't even know



Interesting. I don't twitter, facebook or Instagram


----------



## every1dreams

Lmao, Reza looked all of 6yrs old with a mustache in that gay life crisis bit


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MJ's fake LV

i never understood these televised therapy sessions


----------



## DC-Cutie

The therapist looks like Debbie Harry!  for real!


----------



## AEGIS

AHH...I needed a sweater just like that for my college's bowl game


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> MJ's fake LV
> 
> i never understood these televised therapy sessions



i recall seeing her on another show... let me think about it.


----------



## AEGIS

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i saw her in someone else's photos. i think Marianna Hewitt who is friends with Jen Stano. stalker, i know lol





oh that makes more sense.  i thought you just found her and i was gonna be like what a coincidence!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> i recall seeing her on another show... let me think about it.



Bret Michael's Rock Of Love?! :urock:


----------



## Sassys

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Bret Michael's Rock Of Love?! :urock:


----------



## GoGlam

MJ needs a good hair wash, cut and blowout


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Poor MJ. Her (poor excuse for a) Mother may have caused irreparable damage. But I guess tons of people go through something similar with parents.


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> bret michael's rock of love?! :urock:



:d


----------



## starrynite_87

Is it me or are they dressed alike... Just different color shirts


----------



## AEGIS

lol so many gay guys meet at the gym. it makes me laugh


----------



## DC-Cutie

Golnesa is a sloppy drunk..


----------



## mundodabolsa

why is the instructor chef lady also such a valley girl? are there really this many adult women out there in the world like this? 

so glad I don't get out much...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

"Lilly Ghalichi &#8207;@LillyGhalichi
I apologize to everyone for the insensitive and inaccurate AIDS joke. There is nothing funny about the disease and I sincerely apologize."


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> why is the instructor chef lady also such a valley girl? are there really this many adult women out there in the world like this?
> 
> so glad I don't get out much...



It's an LA/Valley thing.

the rapper Eve moved out to LA from Philly.  She has lost all of her philly accent and sounds like a born and raised valley girl.  it's quite tragic.


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> It's an LA/Valley thing.
> 
> the rapper Eve moved out to LA from Philly.  She has lost all of her philly accent and sounds like a born and raised valley girl.  it's quite tragic.



I always knew I could never live in california.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> I always knew I could never live in california.



when I lived in LA, I lived off of redbull and plain salad, no dressing.  then my accent started to change!  I hopped on the next thing smoking back to DC


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> when I lived in LA, I lived off of redbull and plain salad, no dressing.  then my accent started to change!  I hopped on the next thing smoking back to DC



 no dressing? Not even oil and vinegar? Oh he'll, no!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> when I lived in LA, I lived off of redbull and plain salad, no dressing.  then my accent started to change!  I hopped on the next thing smoking back to DC


----------



## flsurfergirl3

yes, cause everyone Asa knows is super famous.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ummm...no to the body painted animals.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> no dressing? Not even oil and vinegar? Oh he'll, no!



when I say plain, I mean plain!  I had to drizzle water on the salad for a little moisture


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Mike is like Mike Situation from Jersey Shore. He keeps ish together. 

Ok, so Omid drives (or rents) a Ferrari. That explains it. GG is unbelievable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

why is he wearing a headband?

I'm not feeling this Omid fella.


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> It's an LA/Valley thing.
> 
> the rapper Eve moved out to LA from Philly.  She has lost all of her philly accent and sounds like a born and raised valley girl.  it's quite tragic.





really? dang E-V-E


----------



## flsurfergirl3

look at Reza throwing Mike a bone


----------



## Sassys

So Asa's psychic didn't see this fight:lolots:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Omid's nose is front and center.


----------



## AEGIS

what is that man wearing? what are those pants? what is that headband? what is this life?!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

GG is def trying to work this out. Asa is stirring ish.


----------



## AEGIS

is she about to cry about her nose job? girl who cares?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

does he smell a piece of cheese or is he snorting some stuff?


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK... Before the party GG was on the phone with her friend.  She had on like a pale pink polish on those pointy nails. 

Now, she has on red polish on short nails.

WTF is going on?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

just quit it and apologize Asa. you're stretching.


----------



## Sassys

Are they really having a nose discussion


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why did I just catch a glimpse of MJ's monokini....  awful!


----------



## AEGIS

i love that Reza left. he was like "goodbye"


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> OK... Before the party GG was on the phone with her friend.  She had on like a pale pink polish on those pointy nails.
> 
> Now, she has on red polish on short nails.
> 
> WTF is going on?



Lmao, you are picking up my bad habit lol I love it!


----------



## Sassys

MJ, NO with that bathing suit


----------



## AEGIS

Gigi doesn't realize that saying "i will fvkk ur *** up" does not equate to being tough. Asa could kick her a*s i bet.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

AEGIS said:


> i love that Reza left. he was like "goodbye"



peace in the middle east!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Lmao, you are picking up my bad habit lol I love it!



I'm getting ready to rewind just to make sure I wasn't seeing things.


----------



## every1dreams

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> peace in the middle east!!



Too funny!!!!


----------



## New-New

gg, girl stop. you are not about that life. you just look sad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Asa is thicka than a snickas!


----------



## Sassys

I love how Asa is so calm


----------



## GoGlam

Hahahahahahahah GG picked up a chair and legit handed it to Mike. If she wanted to do something, she would have


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ummm, is a mono-kini supposed to be baggy and loose fitting?


----------



## Sassys

Please stop showing MJ'S back fat, please!


----------



## buzzytoes

I am seriously amazed MJ did not fall out of her bathing suit.


----------



## Queenie719

MJ's bikini is making me wish I never turned back to Bravo


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I love how Asa is so calm



Asa's like 'check the ball'


----------



## every1dreams

MJ's wrong on every level right now... Fashion n friendship. GG needs to get her weight up before she tries to flex. Love me some Asa!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Lily needs to tone down the eyebrows. They were way too thick in the previews for next week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'd love somebody to call in and ask GG about her fake Louboutins from last season.

Ya'll see her flashing her ring finger?


----------



## AEGIS

so Reza's ex bff is drunk whenever they film right?


----------



## Delta Queen

Seein MJ and Asa in their swim attire makes me not feel so "plump."


----------



## Sassys

Delta Queen said:


> Seein MJ and Asa in their swim attire makes me not feel so "plump."



Makes me feel,like a super model


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd love somebody to call in and ask GG about her fake Louboutins from last season.
> 
> Ya'll see her flashing her ring finger?





omgee i forgot about those!


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is my reaction to MJ's bathing suit


----------



## AEGIS

woop--Lilly posted up her law degree/order of the coif diploma. wassup to all my the hateeeeeers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> woop--Lilly posted up her law degree/order of the coif diploma. wassup to all my the hateeeeeers.



Are you kidding?


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> woop--Lilly posted up her law degree/order of the coif diploma. wassup to all my the hateeeeeers.



Why does she care? Some if the dumbest people have degrees. My friend's girlfriend has 4 masters and she has to be the dumbest person I know.


----------



## Deco

Lilly gives me the creeps. She makes herself up like a witch with a pinched face. And she's a dumb azz to boot. You only need to produce stacks of degrees and paper credentials to distract people from the idiocy you display for all to behold.


----------



## PlatinumSerenity

Anyone have that close- up to the GG engagement ring ?
So is it Omid ?


----------



## PlatinumSerenity

I don't know if I like Lilly or if she gets on my nerves....

Anyone else ?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Living in LA makes you lose all appetite  


I go days wihout food. Still haven't lost my jersey accent though


----------



## BagOuttaHell

MJ know damn well she should not have worn that bathing suit. It looked like a few of Lilly's sewn together. She looked cute at her therapist's office. 

I like Mike.


----------



## RealHouseWife1

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> OK... Before the party GG was on the phone with her friend.  She had on like a pale pink polish on those pointy nails.
> 
> Now, she has on red polish on short nails.
> 
> WTF is going on?



Omg I noticed that too!!


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Why does she care? Some if the dumbest people have degrees. My friend's girlfriend has 4 masters and she has to be the dumbest person I know.



why does she have so many?

i don't truly see it as a big deal to post it.  ppl asked for receipts--even in this very thread or in her style thread--and she provided it. /shrugs/ it takes 5 seconds to take a picture of your diploma.  ppl doubt that she even has the academic fortitude to graduate at the top of her class and pass the bar. she isn't the typical image of lawyer. so she posted up.  not a biggie imo.


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> why does she have so many?.



No clue. She is so desperate to get married (they have been together for 15yrs and have a 6yr old. He tells her all the time he will never marry her and cheats on her all the time). Just to stupid for me. Also can't hold a job to save her life.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Sassys said:
			
		

> No clue. She is so desperate to get married (they have been together for 15yrs and have a 6yr old. He tells her all the time he will never marry her and cheats on her all the time). Just to stupid for me. Also can't hold a job to save her life.



You have the most colorful cast if friends. 

I'd totally watch a reality show about your life


----------



## cjy

I have not read all the post for tonight. but I have to say lilly talking about the  C juice was making me sick. Really, my tummy was churning.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> No clue. She is so desperate to get married (they have been together for 15yrs and have a 6yr old. He tells her all the time he will never marry her and cheats on her all the time). Just to stupid for me. Also can't hold a job to save her life.




yikes! 15 years?! that's longer than 1/2 my life. she needs to get it together


----------



## PlatinumSerenity

The LV speedy carried by MJ -- when she had the therapy session... is FAKE FAKE FAKE.

It was pretty bad actually.

So GG and her fake Louboutins
MF and fake LV speedy bag.

Yikes.


----------



## catherineybanez

PlatinumSerenity said:
			
		

> The LV speedy carried by MJ -- when she had the therapy session... is FAKE FAKE FAKE.
> 
> It was pretty bad actually.
> 
> So GG and her fake Louboutins
> MF and fake LV speedy bag.
> 
> Yikes.



Dammit totally missed it! Wasnt paying attention during that scene. Ill have to rewatch. 

Makes no sense to me, ur on national tv. People notice those kinds of things!!


----------



## RealHouseWife1

PlatinumSerenity said:
			
		

> The LV speedy carried by MJ -- when she had the therapy session... is FAKE FAKE FAKE.
> 
> It was pretty bad actually.
> 
> So GG and her fake Louboutins
> MF and fake LV speedy bag.
> 
> Yikes.



It was right?  I noticed that the handles seemed a little long!  But I dismissed it.  These ppl are so rich-  why do they have fakes?????  Crazy!


----------



## mzkyie

I just realized in the "Bringing Persian Back" promo video for this season, that is Omid lying on the floor with Golnesa. I always thought it was Mike. They make a very dysfunctional couple. I loved the scene where Mike put her in check. It was like a big brother/little obnoxious sister, and in his commentary about that scene, he seemed pretty disgusted with her behavior. So happy Bravo didn't try to force the Mike & Golnesa relationship on to the show, he is way too mature for that nutcase.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzkyie said:


> I just realized in the "Bringing Persian Back" promo video for these season, that is Omid lying on the floor with Golnesa. I always thought it was Mike. They make a very dysfunctional couple. I loved the scene where Mike put her in chick. It was like a big brother/little obnoxious sister, and in his commentary about that scene, he seemed pretty disgusted with her behavior. So happy Bravo didn't try to force the Mike & Golnesa relationship on to the show, he is way too mature for that nutcase.



you can tell Mike was pissed!  Rightfully so, because Golnesa really showed her arse.


----------



## mzkyie

DC-Cutie said:


> you can tell Mike was pissed!  Rightfully so, because Golnesa really showed her arse.



Yes, she did. She is so crass, and I don't understand all the taking off earrings and acting as if she's big and bad. Part of me was hoping Asa would have just smacked her and gotten it over with, but I'm glad it didn't go there.


----------



## Sassys

RealHouseWife1 said:


> It was right?  I noticed that the handles seemed a little long!  But I dismissed it.  These ppl are so rich-  why do they have fakes?????  Crazy!



These people are hardly rich. Lilly maybe, the rest are very middle class


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> These people are hardly rich. Lilly maybe, the rest are very middle class



OK!!!!

They are probably 'comfortable'.


----------



## GoGlam

I don't even know if Lilly is rich. Most ofl her nice things seem to come from her boyfriend (both cars--Bentley and Fisker, Hermes bags, etc etc).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trckin' aint easy!  I done told ya'll!!!


----------



## lucywife

The fight about noses was pretty funny. Especially watching how GG is getting herself all winded up is something unforgettable! Lol who said that she is a very much like a little dog that never stops barking-was spot on! 
All Asa has to do is to lift her little finger and GG is going to fly across the pool.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I crack up when people fight and yell "you don't want none" or 'i'll beat you azz', all the while standing behind people or walking backwards!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I crack up when people fight and yell "you don't want none" or 'i'll beat you azz', all the while standing behind people or walking backwards!



This! Lol


----------



## BabyK

Sassys said:


> So Asa's psychic didn't see this fight:lolots:



That's bc it wasn't aired on season 1.  I thought it was funny how Reza was so shocked the pyschic knew he didn't have a good relationship with his father. And I'm thinking uuuh everyone who watched season 1 can tell you that.


----------



## Sassys

californiaCRUSH said:


> You have the most colorful cast if friends.
> 
> I'd totally watch a reality show about your life



Lol, people tell me all the time I need to be on a reality show. I tell them no thank you. Last thing I need is you crazy bishes talking smack about me lmao. One of my close friends is determined to get me on a reality show, and talks about it all the time. I definitely have craziness in my life for a reality show.


----------



## caramelize126

GoGlam said:


> I don't even know if Lilly is rich. Most ofl her nice things seem to come from her boyfriend (both cars--Bentley and Fisker, Hermes bags, etc etc).



Yeah im not sure if she is either. I think the bathing suit company that she has is very successful though, so maybe. If you read her blogs, it seems like she gets a new expensive car every few months/ weeks, sells it, then gets another one. . I thought that was kind of strange, but maybe its normal for rich people? lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

GG's sister looks like the late Jenni Rivera.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lilly is full of herself. This excerpt is from her blog, apologizing for the AIDS comment:

I am not a perfect person, and *having cameras follow you around 24-7 is difficult.* We all make inappropriate jokes and say things we shouldn't of in our private moments. The difference is my life is exposed to the World now, *I don't have private moments anymore.* Because of this, I should be held to a higher standard, and I truly do apologize for what I said. It is inexcusable.

Can somebody tell her the paparazzi or camera crew doesn't follow her 24/7 and she can have private moments.  You ain't that famous!


----------



## km8282

Just got caught up on last night's episode.

My gosh... What a mess GG & MJ were at that party. They need to give alcohol a long rest. I thought  from the commercials GG fell because she was pushed by Asaa, but her and MJ seemed to literally fall over their own drunk selves. Disgrace. 

Their families must be mortified, I would be if that was my daughter/sister/etc.

ETA - everytime I type Asa's name, it reads as a curse and is * out! I have to add the 's or an extra a in order to get it to come up normally. Anyone else? Is her new name on this board going to be *** ? LOL


----------



## kcf68

Anyone have a picture of pre nose job pic of GG?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Absolutely no comment on his beak


----------



## pollinilove

if i was her i would lease a car if your going to trade in all the time




caramelize126 said:


> Yeah im not sure if she is either. I think the bathing suit company that she has is very successful though, so maybe. If you read her blogs, it seems like she gets a new expensive car every few months/ weeks, sells it, then gets another one. . I thought that was kind of strange, but maybe its normal for rich people? lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

caramelize126 said:


> Yeah im not sure if she is either. I think the bathing suit company that she has is very successful though, so maybe. If you read her blogs, it seems like she gets a new expensive car every few months/ weeks, sells it, then gets another one. . I thought that was kind of strange, but maybe its normal for rich people? lol



It's not normal even for rich people. But it's normal for those that like to flaunt. Usually leasing cars thing, not buying.


----------



## lucywife

km8282 said:


> Just got caught up on last night's episode.
> 
> My gosh... What a mess GG & MJ were at that party. They need to give alcohol a long rest. I thought  from the commercials GG fell because she was pushed by Asaa, but her and MJ seemed to literally fall over their own drunk selves. Disgrace.
> 
> Their families must be mortified, I would be if that was my daughter/sister/etc.
> 
> ETA - everytime I type Asa's name, it reads as a curse and is * out! I have to add the 's or an extra a in order to get it to come up normally. Anyone else? Is her new name on this board going to be *** ? LOL


  hilarious!


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:


> usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/article_photos/omid-kalantari-golnesa-gg-gharachedaghi-inline.jpg
> 
> Absolutely no comment on his beak




What the.....


----------



## sweeten

I finally zoned into Lily's hair line and now I wish I didn't. Looks like the placed a bowl over her hairline and just lasered around it. It's difficult for me to now concentrate on what she's saying, that plus all that obnoxious weave.


----------



## lemonaid

AEGIS said:
			
		

> woop--Lilly posted up her law degree/order of the coif diploma. wassup to all my the hateeeeeers.



Did you see which school awarded the degree? I used to work at a law school in Texas and she looks very familiar.


----------



## SherryF

cjy said:


> I have not read all the post for tonight. but I have to say lilly talking about the  C juice was making me sick. Really, my tummy was churning.



That talk just grossed me out too.  It was beyond weird..... it was
Just ugly.  Gave me real insight to how much like Kim from RHOA she really is.  And thend when she threw the bikini to her assistant for her to change the pad..... it was just like Kim Zolciak treating Sweetie. De ja vu.


----------



## SherryF

RealHouseWife1 said:


> It was right?  I noticed that the handles seemed a little long!  But I dismissed it.  These ppl are so rich-  why do they have fakes?????  Crazy!



They are pretending they are rich.  Classy normal Persians would never be on this show.  When they show their parents, I can tell.


----------



## RealHouseWife1

SherryF said:
			
		

> They are pretending they are rich.  Classy normal Persians would never be on this show.  When they show their parents, I can tell.



Good point!


----------



## DC-Cutie

SherryF said:


> They are pretending they are rich.  Classy normal Persians would never be on this show.  When they show their parents, I can tell.



Interesting. None of their parents seem to be affluent or wealthy. GG's father was complaining about her Amex bill last season. Most filty rich parents that take care of their kids wouldn't even blink an eye at Amex bills.


----------



## Irishgal

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Interesting. None of their parents seem to be affluent or wealthy. GG's father was complaining about her Amex bill last season. Most filty rich parents that take care of their kids wouldn't even blink an eye at Amex bills.



I am under the impression they are what we in Southern California and probably everywhere else call 40k millionaires.
The condo GG lives in appears to be in the valley, or on the west side but it is not great. The parents house was in the west side but not a great place.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lilly's real name is: Neelufar.  How do you get "Lilly" out of that?

Nevermind, she said it means lilly in Persian


----------



## mzkyie

Irishgal said:
			
		

> I am under the impression they are what we in Southern California and probably everywhere else call 40k millionaires.
> The condo GG lives in appears to be in the valley, or on the west side but it is not great. The parents house was in the west side but not a great place.



GG's bedroom is TINY, which leads me to believe she just loves in some random apartment complex. And MJs kitchen looked very dated. The only one with a seemingly nice place is Reza.  And I guess Asa.


----------



## ilvoelv

I think the only one that seems to have money is Lilly -- her family seems well off too.


----------



## ilvoelv

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd love somebody to call in and ask GG about her fake Louboutins from last season.
> 
> Ya'll see her flashing her ring finger?



I've watched 2 episodes so I totally missed this!! Her shoes were fake?! how?! why... lol so sad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ilvoelv said:


> I think the only one that seems to have money is Lilly -- her family seems well off too.



Not sure about her family being well off since her bf/ex bf seems to be the one doing the gifting.


----------



## deltalady

lemonaid said:


> Did you see which school awarded the degree? I used to work at a law school in Texas and she looks very familiar.



Loyola Marymount


----------



## SherryF

DC-Cutie said:


> Not sure about her family being well off since her bf/ex bf seems to be the one doing the gifting.



I'm sure it will come out soon.  She seems impressed with herself and Reza, seems kind of desperate for her approval.  In scenes with her he doesn't crack jokes nor does he defend any of his friends


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## GoGlam

Wow what in the!!!!! That stomach!  How low are her nipples, does she have any??


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Whoever sold her that bikini top should be fired!!!


----------



## Belle49

That needed to come with a warning!


----------



## km8282

MJ seems incapable of choosing swimsuits that flatter her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Whoever sold her that bikini top should be fired!!!



she needs to fire herself for buying it AND thinking she should be wearing it!

MJ needs to realize that there are very flattering bathing suits for her size.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> ll-media.tmz.com/2012/12/10/mercedes-javid-mj-photos-0121-480w.jpg
> 
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2012/12/10/mercedes-javid-mj-photos-016-480w.jpg



Ok, this is just too much MJ for too little fabric.
She can wear bikinis but she needs support for the girls and more behind coverage.
MJ is a beautiful, voluptuous girl but she needs to quiet down her choices

Asa is tacky, tacky, tacky. Did she grow up in Germany?
In any case, she is not a PPP more like a big fake.

Reza needs a talk show asap. Radio would be great for him....


----------



## DivineMissM

I love MJ, but that bikini is a no.


----------



## catherineybanez

Give her props for just being out there not caring sbout pics or what she looks like but that bikini.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> ll-media.tmz.com/2012/12/10/mercedes-javid-mj-photos-0121-480w.jpg
> 
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2012/12/10/mercedes-javid-mj-photos-016-480w.jpg



decides to skip lunch today


----------



## Sassys

catherineybanez said:


> Give her props for just being out there not caring sbout pics or what she looks like but that bikini.



NO!


----------



## catherineybanez

Sassys said:
			
		

> NO!



Roflmao! 


Ok. ok. BAD MJ!!!!BAD!!


----------



## GoGlam

Uggs and a bikini? What is this girl taking?? Need to stay far far away from it


----------



## DC-Cutie

catherineybanez said:


> Give her props for just being out there not caring sbout pics or what she looks like but that bikini.



I ain't giving her props. I'd rather give her a coverup or a robe!


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> decides to skip lunch today



I would like to point out that she has no cellulite for someone who looks adverse to exercises.
But that under boob is a bit jarring.


----------



## catherineybanez

limom said:
			
		

> I would like to point out that she has no cellulite for someone who looks adverse to exercises.
> But that under boob is a bit jarring.



I was going to say that as well! She has like 1 dimple on her leg


----------



## guccimamma

does she have kids? that stomach looks like she's had a bunch.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Oh my gosh. You guys need to see the rest of the pics on TMZ. They have a lot of them. 

Now, I DO NOT have a banging body but I would not put my business out on the street like she did in those photos. If that girl is a friend of hers, she should be an ex-friend. Who lets a friend make an a$$ out of themselves like that? MJ can do it all by herself - why not try and help her.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

guccimamma said:


> does she have kids? that stomach looks like she's had a bunch.





I never had kids but had always been overweight my entire life. I even though I have lost most of it, I will never have a smooth flat stomach unless I have surgery. I have the front-butt thing going on. 1000 crunches a day won't help my sorry a$$.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> I would like to point out that she has no cellulite for someone who looks adverse to exercises.
> But that under boob is a bit jarring.



She has no business wearing that suit, cellulite or no cellulite. I don't care of her body was sweating diamonds. NO!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sassys said:


> She has no business wearing that suit, cellulite or no cellulite. I don't care of her body was sweating diamonds. NO!



Man, I remember seeing a woman wearing an even skimpier bikini who was even larger while I was on vacation at an all-inclusive in the Bahamas.

I am conflicted. At one point - I want to say, hey, you know, good for you, but of course on the other hand I am like, hey, do you realize that people are laughing at you?!?!

I am both sympathetic and conflicted at how I feel but most importantly, I usually don't give a f@ck as I have my own things to worry about.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> She has no business wearing that suit, cellulite or no cellulite. I don't care of her body was sweating diamonds. NO!



She is both brave and obviously comfortable in her own flesh. Kudos to her.
I have seen worst.
Now if her body was sweating diamonds that would be a bonus!


----------



## RealHouseWife1

goglam said:
			
		

> uggs and a bikini? What is this girl taking?? Need to stay far far away from it



+1


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

limom said:


> She is both brave and obviously comfortable in her own flesh. Kudos to her.
> I have seen worst.
> *Now if her body was sweating diamonds that would be a bonus!*


*
*

 ha!


----------



## Love4H

Now I feel guilty for eating that cake today...


----------



## Sassys

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Man, I remember seeing a woman wearing an even skimpier bikini who was even larger while I was on vacation at an all-inclusive in the Bahamas.
> 
> *I am conflicted. At one point - I want to say, hey, you know, good for you, but of course on the other hand I am like, hey, do you realize that people are laughing at you?!?!*
> 
> I am both sympathetic and conflicted at how I feel but most importantly, I usually don't give a f@ck as I have my own things to worry about.



I get your point, but you know most people are laughing. I can only imagine how her mother will ridicule her.


----------



## Irishgal

Alex Spoils Me said:
			
		

> Man, I remember seeing a woman wearing an even skimpier bikini who was even larger while I was on vacation at an all-inclusive in the Bahamas.
> 
> I am conflicted. At one point - I want to say, hey, you know, good for you, but of course on the other hand I am like, hey, do you realize that people are laughing at you?!?!
> 
> I am both sympathetic and conflicted at how I feel but most importantly, I usually don't give a f@ck as I have my own things to worry about.



This!!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't care that she's wearing a bikini, I hate that it's SO ill fitting dear lord.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sassys said:


> I get your point, but you know most people are laughing. I can only imagine how her mother will ridicule her.



I have to agree with this, too. her mother is so critical but maybe she has a point. MJ is making herself to look like a fool. Maybe MK is the way she is because of her mom or her mom is the way she is because of what MJ continues to do.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Love4H said:


> Now I feel guilty for eating that cake today...



Awe come now, it takes a lot more than a piece of cake, lol. That right there is fast food and copious amounts of booze and perhaps blow. This people seem high as a kite to me when they are on the tube.


----------



## guccimamma

was this a photoshoot? or did somebody just snap photos in her backyard while hanging out with her?

if it's the latter, and she was just hanging by the pool...we shouldn't even be seeing these photos. shame on whoever put them out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> was this a photoshoot? or did somebody just snap photos in her backyard while hanging out with her?
> 
> if it's the latter, and she was just hanging by the pool...we shouldn't even be seeing these photos. shame on whoever put them out.



Photoshoot?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Photoshoot?



LMAO, Gif cracks me up every time


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> was this a photoshoot? or did somebody just snap photos in her backyard while hanging out with her?
> 
> if it's the latter, and she was just hanging by the pool...we shouldn't even be seeing these photos. shame on whoever put them out.



 She doesn't have a backyard, she lives in an apartment.


----------



## limom

Did this take place during taping ?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

guccimamma said:


> was this a photoshoot? or did somebody just snap photos in her backyard while hanging out with her?
> 
> if it's the latter, and she was just hanging by the pool...we shouldn't even be seeing these photos. shame on whoever put them out.



Something's not right in the water but the shots are incredibly good. Perhaps a pap in the brush but why MJ?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I went and uploaded more pics of MJ.

I will load them if I people are cool with it.


----------



## DivineMissM

If anyone sweats diamonds it's Asa.

MJ's body doesn't bother me.  It's that bikini.  It's ugly and ill fitting.  I love that she's comfortable in her own skin, but there are bikinis out there that would look so much better on her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm thinking Asa is drinking cubic zirconia water


----------



## mzkyie

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm thinking Asa is drinking cubic zirconia water


----------



## Love Of My Life

dc-cutie said:


> i'm thinking asa is drinking cubic zirconia water



lol...


----------



## KayuuKathey

mzkyie said:


>




LOL that gif. I cant. ITS TOO GOOD.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm serious. What person in their right mind is crushing diamonds to drink and burying gold coins under cement when they're talking about not being able to make the mortgage and only $500 in the bank!


----------



## km8282

Alex Spoils Me said:
			
		

> Something's not right in the water but the shots are incredibly good. Perhaps a pap in the brush but why MJ?



Lots of reality stars have arrangements with paparazzi. They snap the pics, and the celebs get a cut of the $ when a news outlet purchases them.

Maybe she arranged the "candid" shots. Not sure why on earth she would do that looking that way... But who knows.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maybe she posed for the pics, hoping weight watcher or Jenny Craig will come knocking.


----------



## KayuuKathey

DC-Cutie said:


> Maybe she posed for the pics, hoping weight watcher or Jenny Craig will come knocking.



LOL endorsement deal money.


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm serious. What person in their right mind is crushing diamonds to drink and burying gold coins under cement when they're talking about not being able to make the mortgage and only $500 in the bank!



For sure.  Plus...can you even crush diamonds??


----------



## limom

DivineMissM said:


> For sure.  Plus...can you even crush diamonds??



And what are the benefits of drinking diamond water?
Exfoliating your throat?


----------



## AngelCakes25

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I'm serious. What person in their right mind is crushing diamonds to drink and burying gold coins under cement when they're talking about not being able to make the mortgage and only $500 in the bank!



Take that **** out and pay your bills!


----------



## guccimamma

maybe she's looking for a miraclesuit endorsement.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> *Reza *looks like a completely different person that he did years ago...





flsurfergirl3 said:


> look at Reza throwing Mike a bone



He came across as very catty and condescending in this episode....He needs to grow up.




DC-Cutie said:


> The therapist looks like Debbie Harry!  for real!



for real right!



Sassys said:


> no dressing? Not even oil and vinegar? Oh he'll, no!


I thought you would love that since you're the health girl



Sassys said:


> MJ, NO with that bathing suit





DivineMissM said:


> I love MJ, but that bikini is a no.



she needs to learn how to dress her shape AND size....that bathing suit is just horrendous.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I thought you would love that since you're the health girl.



 that I am


----------



## leoparda

For some reason Mike seems fake to me for him is all about money!! The new girlfriend that he has, has money what a surprise also it's funny how he says "I'm not with her because of the money" nooooooooo really u have to tell us!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

leoparda said:


> For some reason Mike seems fake to me for him is all about money!! The new girlfriend that he has, has money what a surprise also it's funny how he says "I'm not with her because of the money" nooooooooo really u have to tell us!!



Yeah, don't believe it for a second Plus she's an Italian Catholic. He has motives.


----------



## Love4H

leoparda said:


> For some reason Mike seems fake to me for him is all about money!! The new girlfriend that he has, has money what a surprise also it's funny how he says "I'm not with her because of the money" nooooooooo really u have to tell us!!



I think so too.
This Italian girl is so not his type, you can see in his eyes hes not that interested. He was really into that "Latino girl" last season, was very attracted to her. He's not that much attracted to this one.


----------



## legaldiva

RealHouseWife1 said:


> It was right?  I noticed that the handles seemed a little long!  But I dismissed it.  These ppl are so rich-  why do they have fakes?????  Crazy!



It bothers me more than anything ... plus a Speedy wasn't even that price-y until a few years ago.


----------



## lucywife

limom said:


> And what are the benefits of drinking diamond water?
> Exfoliating your throat?


----------



## FreshLilies

legaldiva said:


> It bothers me more than anything ... plus a Speedy wasn't even that price-y until a few years ago.



I just don't understand either. You can still get a decent-quality vintage speedy for a couple hundred on eBay.


----------



## Sassys

RealHouseWife1 said:


> It was right?  I noticed that the handles seemed a little long!  But I dismissed it.  These ppl are so rich-  why do they have fakes?????  Crazy!



These people are not rich . Hardly...


----------



## DiorT

I think Andy's next drinking game word should be Persian.  We would all be drunk in 5 min..  How many times do they need to say "Persian"? Ok, we get it...you are all Persian.


----------



## FreshLilies

DiorT said:


> I think Andy's next drinking game word should be Persian.  We would all be drunk in 5 min..  How many times do they need to say "Persian"? Ok, we get it...you are all Persian.



Bahaha. This.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Anyone here?! Lilly is on WWHL tonight...wearing over 100 carats of diamonds *rolls eyes*


----------



## buzzytoes

Um wtf kind of workout pants are those Asa?


----------



## Sassys

How do you workout with ten pounds of bracelets and dangly earrings on


----------



## flsurfergirl3

buzzytoes said:
			
		

> Um wtf kind of workout pants are those ASA?



Maybe they're to motivate her to keep walking!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

but Omid is looking at her crazy.....


----------



## AngelCakes25

Sassys said:
			
		

> How do you workout with ten pounds of bracelets and dangly earrings on



Roflmao. I was thinking the exact same. And those leggings. Terrible.


----------



## Sassys

Omg, I despise when a woman says "suck my ________"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her hairline is causing me great pains...


----------



## AEGIS

those are curves? lmao.


"testing?! with me?! im not a model?!" ok but i am going to look amazing and natural behind the camera. *smile*


----------



## buzzytoes

Lily has way too much hair.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Her hair looks awful from every angle but omg that outfit!!!


----------



## Sassys

Oh god, Asa is putting a bikini on?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Lol Reza!!!!


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> those are curves? lmao.
> 
> 
> "testing?! with me?! im not a model?!" ok but i am going to look amazing and natural behind the camera. *smile*



Exactly


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is "Mercedes" a common Persian name?


----------



## sfennell14

Asa looks like Boy George!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

I can't figure out if GG is all bark no bite or if she is really unstable.


----------



## mzkyie

DC-Cutie said:


> Is "Mercedes" a common Persian name?



Mercedeh is a common Persian name


----------



## AngelCakes25

Sassys said:
			
		

> Oh god, Asa is putting a bikini on?



I was like please don't. Everything u wear is 4 sizes too small I don't need to see u in a bikini


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzkyie said:


> Mercedeh is a common Persian name



Thank you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> I can't figure out if GG is all bark no bite or if she is really unstable.



I'll go with both for 1000, Alex.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll go with both for 1000, Alex.



Agree.


----------



## AEGIS

did she just threaten her pregnant sister? is that what we're doing in 2012? oh ok


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> did she just threaten her pregnant sister? is that what we're doing in 2012? oh ok



She must be 'about dat life'....


----------



## Sassys

Asa has cellulite on her arms


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here goes Asa hawking her cubic zirconia water.


----------



## Sassys

WTF is diamond water? Am I missing something


----------



## AngelCakes25

Hahaha this guy is like.giiirl you're a joke.


----------



## mzkyie

How are you going to distribute diamond water in a cubic zirconia budget?


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> Here goes Asa hawking her cubic zirconia water.




she WISHES it were that fancy.


----------



## AngelCakes25

Sassys said:
			
		

> WTF is diamond water? Am I missing something



She puts diamonds in her water to infuse the water with diamonds. She did it in season 1.


----------



## mzkyie

DC-Cutie said:


> Here goes Asa hawking her cubic zirconia water.



Haha, EXACTLY!


----------



## DC-Cutie

The diamonds she showed were earrings. I don't know about y'all, but I don't want to drink water that taste like earring back....  Know what I mean?


----------



## Sassys

AngelCakes25 said:


> She puts diamonds in her water to infuse the water with diamonds. She did it in season 1.



She has no money, but she puts diamonds in water. Is this a joke?


----------



## Sassys

Temp agency is a start


----------



## DC-Cutie

GG's sister is clearly fed up. I'd dissolve the partnership and business immediately.


----------



## AEGIS

lmao!!!! her sister is HILARIOUS.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, should she be stressing a pregnant woman???


----------



## flsurfergirl3

This Dad omg Step in!!!


----------



## AEGIS

how do you sue someone for a breach of contract you have never read? stupid bia


----------



## DC-Cutie

How is GG talking about suing for breach of contract on a contract she didn't even look over/read?


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> This Dad omg Step in!!!



He's the enabler.


----------



## cjy

Gi Gi needs help. She is low. Her Dad is not helping.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Seems her sister has made her own way but is upset GG is still being taken care of. And rightfully so.


----------



## mzkyie

If she were holding up her own end of the contract, there would be no argument, correct? Golnesa is a joke.


----------



## AngelCakes25

Pet endangerment because ur holding ur dog against your chest Haha


----------



## AEGIS

so i assume the sister is the one who pays for that car she and gigi bought her dad last year? how do you pay the car note of someone who pays your car note?


----------



## DC-Cutie

So I guess GG's sister is making all the payments on the car "they" got for their parents last season.


----------



## AEGIS

MJ is a fat sloppy drunk. yeah i said it.


----------



## cjy

Her dad sat there and listened to her threaten his sister like that and does nothing. He is an IDIOT, no wonder she is worthless.


----------



## Sassys

AngelCakes25 said:


> Pet endangerment because ur holding ur dog against your chest Haha



I recall seeing a pic of her friend Jenifer Stano do the same with her dog and I thought it was nasty


----------



## AngelCakes25

Sassys said:
			
		

> I recall seeing a pic of her friend Jenifer Stano do the same with her dog and I thought it was nasty



Nasty I get but I don't think endangerment.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> Her dad sat there and listened to her threaten his sister like that and does nothing. He is an IDIOT, no wonder she is worthless.



He's probably afraid GG will stab him!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

WHO did Reza do the nasty with?!


----------



## New-New

ew. i don't like to think of reza as having a penis.


----------



## cjy

flsurfergirl3 said:


> WHO did Reza do the nasty with?!



MJ!!!!
OMG I can not believe he repeated that.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

cjy said:
			
		

> MJ!!!!
> OMG I can not believe he repeated that.



Nooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Reza let someone in....honey that was Bravo


----------



## cjy

^^Yes!!


----------



## AngelCakes25

cjy said:
			
		

> mj!!!!
> Omg i can not believe he repeated that.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Yes MJ, we get it. Stfu. And you were recently almost nude on the beach. Yuck.


----------



## AngelCakes25

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> Yes MJ, we get it. Stfu. And you were recently almost nude on the beach. Yuck.



Yep! Human endangerment!


----------



## Sassys

Basically Lill, MJ is saying it is very childish to take self pics and tweet them. You are not 15


----------



## flsurfergirl3

AngelCakes25 said:
			
		

> Yep! Human endangerment!



Yes! I mean, that girl pulling up her bikini bottoms could've been seriously hurt!


----------



## cjy

MJ is rude


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Awkward!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Basically Lill, MJ is saying it is very childish to take self pics and tweet them. You are not 15





they're both on a tv show looking foolish and she's on tv drunk and sloppy


Lilly's voice is SUPER annoying


----------



## Sassys

Did he just use the word wack?


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> they're both on a tv show looking foolish and she's on tv drunk and sloppy
> 
> 
> Lilly's voice is SUPER annoying



Agree


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Compliquated


----------



## Sassys

Why do reality people always have rolling racks of clothes in their bedrooms? Borrowed clothes?


----------



## AngelCakes25

Sassys said:
			
		

> Why do reality people always have rolling racks of clothes in their bedrooms? Borrowed clothes?



I have one  my closet is too small, I put winter clothes in closet and summer clothes on rack and then change as the seasons. But I usually don't keep it in my room I put it in the spare bedroom


----------



## AngelCakes25

What was the rumor or truth to the story that Asa was married to some millionaire but cheated on him so they got a divorce?


----------



## Sassys

Is Asa a popular singer in the Persian community? How does she support herself and how did she get her home?


----------



## buzzytoes

If ASA spent half the time working, that she talks about being rich, she would be well on her way to a healthy 401k for her retirement years.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Is Asa a popular singer in the Persian community? How does she support herself and how did she get her home?



She's popular.....in her head


----------



## AEGIS

where do visiting nurses make 30k? 

1. they do not pay rent
2. they are provided vehicles
3. they make 80 minimum on the east coast
4. why is she providing for her daughter?


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> where do visiting nurses make 30k?
> 
> 1. they do not pay rent
> 2. they are provided vehicles
> 3. they make 80 minimum on the east coast
> 4. why is she providing for her daughter?



All of this!

Something tells me her mother is a home healthcare aide, not a nurse. She may have been a nurse in her country, though.


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> All of this!
> 
> Something tells me her mother is a home healthcare aide, not a nurse. She may have been a nurse in her country, though.




that makes more sense if she is a CNA. but how does she have that house?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She's popular.....in her head



Oh, lol


----------



## mzkyie

AEGIS said:


> that makes more sense if she is a CNA. but how does she have that house?



Maybe the father worked for some time. I can't imagine them being in the states this long and he's never had a job.


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> that makes more sense if she is a CNA. but how does she have that house?



Yeah, I am confused. I did not watch season 1, so I thought maybe it was explained already. How old is she?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Interesting bit about Asa:

She lives in a Venice; previously in a house with wealthy entrepreneur Shaahin Cheyene, who does not appear on the show.


----------



## Sassys

That birkin looks weird


----------



## AngelCakes25

WAIT A MINUTE


Did I just see a birkin? That HAS to be fake. I mean you don't have a real birkin and a fake Louis.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MJ knows she's not dressed appropriately for work!


----------



## buzzytoes

I thought MJ and Rezza owned their own company?


----------



## AngelCakes25

Hahahaha does that ***** not have a mirror at home


----------



## DC-Cutie

AngelCakes25 said:


> WAIT A MINUTE
> 
> 
> Did I just see a birkin? That HAS to be fake. I mean you don't have a real birkin and a fake Louis.



The handles look long and the material looks like that embossed leather stuff.


----------



## New-New

you never call a gay man fat. last time someone tried that with me, i got ignant. never. that's low.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> I thought MJ and Rezza owned their own company?



Hell naw!  They're brokers for Keller Williams.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> The handles look long and the material looks like that embossed leather stuff.



the "croc" there is totally not real. it's fake. embossed leather. better than plastic but not croc.


----------



## AEGIS

what is MJ talking about?


----------



## New-New

am i the only one getting the feeling that MJ is on something? she seems kinda sloppy.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> The handles look long and the material looks like that embossed leather stuff.



Reminds me of the bags the African guys sell on the street in NYC


----------



## buzzytoes

Did that shady guy from last year have his own brokerage? I am apparently imagining things.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> am i the only one getting the feeling that MJ is on something? she seems kinda sloppy.



Popping pills and drinking.


----------



## AEGIS

oooo that is such as SH*T move!!


----------



## mzkyie

New-New said:


> am i the only one getting the feeling that MJ is on something? she seems kinda sloppy.



She definitely seems high or drunk.


----------



## AEGIS

New-New said:


> am i the only one getting the feeling that MJ is on something? she seems kinda sloppy.





no that bish is on drugs!


----------



## DC-Cutie

More on Asa. I believe that she was married. Because who on the hell request a correction to a 2007 LA Times article in 2012????



> For The Record
> Los Angeles Times Wednesday, April 25, 2012 Home Edition Main News Part A Page 4 News Desk 1 inches; 46 words Type of Material: Correction
> 
> Venice bungalow: A Home section article on Oct. 25, 2007, about the remodeling of a Venice bungalow by documentary filmmaker Shaahin Cheyene and artist Asa Soltan Rahmati referred to the couple as husband and wife. Cheyene has informed The Times that the two were never married.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> you never call a gay man fat. last time someone tried that with me, i got ignant. never. that's low.



Mike called him fat last week and he was fine with it


----------



## buzzytoes

GG needs to be in a mental hospital.


----------



## AngelCakes25

New-New said:
			
		

> am i the only one getting the feeling that MJ is on something? she seems kinda sloppy.



Yeah she's on meds or too much something


----------



## DC-Cutie

MJ is an evil friend. She took a low blow at Reza, referring to his Jewish/Muslim background.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> GG needs to be in a mental hospital.



Taking MJ right along with her.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Popping pills and drinking.



When you have a toxic parent I would not be surprised. I have a toxic mother (not as bad as hers), and have always been terrified of drugs and drinking to much so that is what saved me.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Omg, watching it now. about 5 mins left. What an insane episode. Everyone is fighting with each other.


----------



## AEGIS

oooo so GG started some ish and he is mad she didn't stick up for him.  yeah i'd be too if someone made a crack about my heritage and i had a friend who didnt stick up for me....unless yall were both throwing jabs and she decided not to enter the foray


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Taking MJ right along with her.



Anger management to the left and pill/booze heads to the right


----------



## Delta Queen

DC-Cutie said:


> More on Asa. I believe that she was married. Because who on the hell request a correction to a 2007 LA Times article in 2012????



I had to Google that guy and pulled up a wedding invitation for February of this year. And it wasn't to Asa!


----------



## KayuuKathey

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ is an evil friend. She took a low blow at Reza, referring to his Jewish/Muslim background.




The same thing with those emails referred by and to Reza by GG. I would also get upset with a friend like this if they never had my back.


----------



## Sassys

Uh Mike, you do not work there, lol fall back


----------



## Sassys

Amen Mike. Snip snip


----------



## KayuuKathey

MJ has underlying problems as do GG and they need to sort that out.


----------



## Sassys

Damn, these Persian parents are off the chain


----------



## AEGIS

MJ is gonna turn into her mother


----------



## leoparda

Reza loves hot girls and is being also a 2face with MJ is not only MJ
Mike loves money
MJ drinks too much
GG psycological problems


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Damn MJ get it together.


----------



## mundodabolsa

was the asa/reza/lily dinner at villa blanca or do all la restaurants have the same look? 

is the guy john who they label as "gg's brother in law" her sister leila's husband? if so they just don't seem to match.  you have this put-together, serious leila married to this guy who is always hanging out with omid and mike, drinking beers while dressed like a 15 year old.


----------



## lulilu

Asa with that hat on the back of her head??!?!??!  How old is she?  She is seriously deluded.  And she said she liked teeny bikinis too?


----------



## GoGlam

AEGIS said:
			
		

> they're both on a tv show looking foolish and she's on tv drunk and sloppy
> 
> Lilly's voice is SUPER annoying



I kind of wish closed captions would come on tv when Lilly speaks.  I don't think she's making that voice up!

I think I may be the only person to partially agree with GG.  What they showed of Asa's behavior and comments were rude and attack-like.  GG was clearly dating Omid on some level, as they are now engaged.  Asa was out of line with her comments.  But, GG did not need to respond with all her jumping around at the party.


----------



## Swanky

I can't really ever justify or agree w/ GG's behavior.  Omid is a grown azz man, if he were offended he could've said "c'mon Asa, not cool."
GG is a loose cannon and is scary aggressive.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nah, I can't justify any person that says they want to cut a pregnant woman, their sister!!


----------



## love_addict919

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Nah, I can't justify any person that says they want to cut a pregnant woman, their sister!!



Seriously! I dont even say that about people I hate, let alone my own family. GG obv has A LOT of internalized anger


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Nah, I can't justify any person that says they want to cut a pregnant woman, their sister!!



Major sibling rivalry there. Her sis did not bat an eye when she said it, so I suppose she is use to being threatened like that


----------



## GoGlam

I didn't justify GG's reaction/responses/behavior, just that Asa was not innocent.


----------



## Sassys

GoGlam said:


> I didn't justify GG's reaction/responses/behavior, just that Asa was not innocent.



If what's his name had a problem with Asa, he should have spoken up for himself, not have his beard do it for him.


----------



## Swanky

^ that's what I said 
I was shocked that thier dad also did not flinch when GG said that to her sister! OMGawd!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> MJ is gonna turn into her mother



She already has...I thought she acted like her mother at the dinner table with lilly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mike can be full of himself at times, but he seems to be the voice of reason this season. 

If Reza never forgives MJ for her comment, I wouldn't be mad. 

And if Asa's mother is struggling financially, why can't she sell some of her diamonds or dig up her satchels of gold?


----------



## GoGlam

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> She already has...I thought she acted like her mother at the dinner table with lilly.



I thought the same thing!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Mike can be full of himself at times, but he seems to be the voice of reason this season.
> 
> If Reza never forgives MJ for her comment, I wouldn't be mad.
> 
> And if Asa's mother is struggling financially, why can't she sell some of her diamonds or dig up her *satchels of gold*?


----------



## Sassys

If my BFF invited someone I did not like for dinner (which she has), I simply do not attend the next time. I sit there quietly and observe (my BFF knows when I give her the look, she is not to ask me to join her again, when this person is around). I am cordial to the person, and that is about it. Who he wants to be friends with is his choice.


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:
			
		

> If what's his name had a problem with Asa, he should have spoken up for himself, not have his beard do it for him.



He should have said something.  But I also think that is a touchy situation.. Men confronting women.  He then tried to do it in his wannabe funny way and failed miserably with the slap comment.  Omid was new to Asa and GG was not, so as the person who brought Omid and woman to woman, GG should stand up for her guest  if she is so inclined (just like MJ should have stood up for Reza even when MJ wasn't likely physically there as GG was writing emails).  The problem is that GG  doesn't understand how to do it properly and instead looks all sorts of crazy now.


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can't really ever justify or agree w/ GG's behavior.  Omid is a grown azz man, if he were offended he could've said "c'mon Asa, not cool."
> GG is a loose cannon and is scary aggressive.





Omid gave GG a crazy look! lol--how are you defending someone and they are looking at you like :weird:


----------



## Swanky

The whole thing was crazy pants . . . insanity.


----------



## Sassys

So is everyone Reza's friends? Did GG, MJ and Asa have a friendship before the show?


----------



## mzkyie

Sassys said:


> So is everyone Reza's friends? Did GG, MJ and Asa have a friendship before the show?



I think GG is new(ish) to the group. From season one, they all mentioned they went to Beverly Hills High School together. With the exception of Golnesa. Although, Mike dated her sister in the past.

Ultimately, GG comes off as the kid sister no one wants around. I don't find her 'crazy' at all. I believe she is unstable and perhaps detached from reality. Not only is she irresponsible when it comes to caring for herself, but she also does not know how to conduct herself as an adult during conflict. Her father looks absolutely terrified of her, perhaps she is one of those children that always threatened to run away or something. I also wonder how her mother reacts to her behavior. The sister and Mike seem to be the only ones not afraid to put her in her place.


----------



## Swanky

^that's crazy to me.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> So is everyone Reza's friends? Did GG, MJ and Asa have a friendship before the show?



if I remember correctly from season one, Reza, MJ, Asa, and Sammy (not on anymore) are all high school friends.  GG is a bit younger but from the same circles.   I think the details are on this thread somewhere near the beginning.


----------



## cjy

GG is very unstable, I would not want to be around her. I think it was really stupid of her to make the knife cutting comment to her sister on TV. Quite frankly, I am surprized Bravo aired that considering what happened on Friday. People like that do not need to be on TV, period.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have not seen GG follow through on any threat. She is one of those chicks that thinks they are bad until someone else comes along that is more bad. Her sister mocking her tough chick bs just confirmed it.


----------



## cjy

I have not seen here follow thru either, but it does not matter. I watch to be entertained and I find her constant violent out bursts disturbing.


----------



## slang

*Asa may win an Oscar!*


....."In the most shocking news like ever a Bravolebrity has been nominated for an Academy Award. Asa Soltan Rahmati co-wrote a song with friend Sunny Levine for the Rashida Jones movie Celeste & Jesse Forever. The song, No Other Plans, has landed on the 2012 Oscars short list! The movie premiered to big reviews at Sundance and things spiraled from there....."



*http://www.realitytea.com/2012/12/17/shahs-of-sunset-star-asa-soltan-rahmati-may-win-an-oscar/*


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> *Asa may win an Oscar!*


Fantastic! I hope she wins


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She hasn't been nominated. Yet.


----------



## GoGlam

After seeing Lilly on WWHL and Shahs, I just don't believe she eats so much (and such fatty foods) and stays that skinny as she mentions on her blog.  Thin bones or not, no one's metabolism allows them to be a 00 with eating all sorts of deliciousness.  I know because I used to be a 00 with a very fast metabolism when I was young--it catches up with you once you transition from girl to woman.


----------



## AngelCakes25

GoGlam said:
			
		

> After seeing Lilly on WWHL and Shahs, I just don't believe she eats so much (and such fatty foods) and stays that skinny as she mentions on her blog.  Thin bones or not, no one's metabolism allows them to be a 00 with eating all sorts of deliciousness.  I know because I used to be a 00 with a very fast metabolism when I was young--it catches up with you once you transition from girl to woman.



Tell me about it  hahahaha


----------



## leoparda

At first I though Lilly was the same girl Jennifer from "throphy wive" they look identical and they both speak the same and design bikinis


----------



## Love4H

That Lilly must be very good actress. She plays a fool with iq of a 8 years old so well! You never know she's actually a lawyer. 

Peanut butter foofoo nutter booboo clutter lawyer.


----------



## bimmer23

DC-Cutie said:


> He's probably afraid GG will stab him!




lol


----------



## Deco

Love4H said:


> That Lilly must be very good actress. She plays a fool with iq of a 8 years old so well! You never know she's actually a lawyer.
> 
> Peanut butter foofoo nutter booboo clutter lawyer.





Regarding Asa, I didn't see anything in the least bit wrong with what she said to Omid.  She is right that most Persians would be quick to snip the hell out of a large nose, and I saw her comment as kudos to Omid for wearing it with pride.  I didn't detect mockery in her statement.  Yeah, I can see how Omid would be embarrassed if he was self-conscious about it.  But I would have also assumed that he'd operate if he were bothered by it.  The whole thing was blown completely out of proportion.  How was Asa the villain for pointing out that Omid was peacock shrieking right into her ear at the restaurant?  

And I've never been a fan of Asa's looks, particularly the scary makeup she puts on.  But I thought she looked lovely at Lilly's dinner invite.


----------



## lucywife

Love4H said:


> That Lilly must be very good actress. She plays a fool with iq of a 8 years old so well! You never know she's actually a lawyer.
> 
> Peanut butter foofoo nutter booboo clutter lawyer.


I think it suits her well, she is very entertaining to look at and listen to in a good way. I like her.

That drama with nose...GG had to insert herself into this because she is too narrow minded to understand what was actually said. That girl is dumb as a doornail.


----------



## limom

lucywife said:


> I think it suits her well, she is very entertaining to look at and listen to in a good way. I like her.
> 
> That drama with nose...GG had to insert herself into this because she is too narrow minded to understand what was actually said. That girl is dumb as a doornail.



Actually, GG is far from being dumb, she does not like to be played.
Unfortunately, she also seems to have a bit of a case of the cray-cray.

Lily is not gonna last on Bravo, she already crossed their demographics.
She is toast!


----------



## lucywife

limom said:


> Actually, GG is far from being dumb, she does not like to be played.


 She's as easy to be played as for anyone to snap their fingers. This woman is an idiot, sorry. She was and still is sheltered by her parents in every necessity and it didn't do her any good.


----------



## GoGlam

Asa's tone didn't have mockery in it?  I guess all the other things she was saying about his laugh being something like "annoying/loud as hell," the looks, etc don't apply?  Yeeaah.. She knew how she was saying it.  Not saying she was particularly wrong in content, but delivery is important in communication.  Everyone was a little taken aback by the nose comment, they just woukdn't take GG's side since she lets all the crazy come out to rear its ugly head


----------



## limom

lucywife said:


> She's as easy to be played as for anyone to snap their fingers. This woman is an idiot, sorry. She was and still is sheltered by her parents in every necessity and it didn't do her any good.



Agreed, she has been overly sheltered.
She said that she went overboard this year with the violence and the self medicating.
However, I can't stand Assa, so...


----------



## lucywife

GoGlam said:


> they just woukdn't take GG's side since she lets all the crazy come out to rear its ugly head


 exactly right. 

Lol...did anyone see that when Asa made "nose comment," camera zoomed into her nose? Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## GoGlam

lucywife said:


> exactly right.
> 
> Lol...did anyone see that when Asa made "nose comment," camera zoomed into her nose? Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## lucywife

limom said:


> She said that she went overboard this year with the violence and the self medicating.


 well, hopefully, she gets herself together. She was trying to protect her friend and ended up looking like a lunatic.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GG didn't like Asa's comment about Omid's nose, because it was like a slap in the face to her. Since she had cosmetic surgery to dramatically slim down her own (an awful nose job,IMO).


----------



## GoGlam

She looks like two different people


----------



## limom

^^
wow, she got a bad nose job.
I can see why she flipped out

GG is a beautiful girl and hopefully success will agree with her and calm her down.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

DC-Cutie said:


> GG didn't like Asa's comment about Omid's nose, because it was like a slap in the face to her. Since she had cosmetic surgery to dramatically slim down her own (an awful nose job,IMO).
> 
> 
> bravotv.com/media/imagecache/photo-scaled/photos/GG27.jpg



*needle ripped from a record sound*

That is NOT GG! Hit me in the face with a brick. I had to stare it the pic for a but.


----------



## starrynite_87

Decophile said:


> Regarding Asa, I didn't see anything in the least bit wrong with what she said to Omid.  She is right that most Persians would be quick to snip the hell out of a large nose, and I saw her comment as kudos to Omid for wearing it with pride.  I didn't detect mockery in her statement.  Yeah, I can see how Omid would be embarrassed if he was self-conscious about it.  But I would have also assumed that he'd operate if he were bothered by it.  The whole thing was blown completely out of proportion.  How was Asa the villain for pointing out that Omid was peacock shrieking right into her ear at the restaurant?
> 
> And I've never been a fan of Asa's looks, particularly the scary makeup she puts on.  But I thought she looked lovely at Lilly's dinner invite.



I think the issue was the fact that it was her first time meeting him and she had made some other rude comments to him that night.


----------



## pollinilove

i think the nose was rude she just met him. I have a big nose wide not long and if i just met a person and they say what she did i would be hurt. I would also pull her aside and say you hurt my feelings when you said that at the dinner table in front of everyone. as for gg she was wrong for blowing up she should have talked to asa alone and said asa i think saying what you did about omids nose in front of everyone was wrong


----------



## limom

pollinilove said:


> i think the nose was rude she just met him. I have a big nose wide not long and if i just met a person and they say what she did i would be hurt. I would also pull her aside and say you hurt my feelings when you said that at the dinner table in front of everyone. as for gg she was wrong for blowing up she should have talked to asa alone and said asa i think saying what you did about omids nose in front of everyone was wrong



Assa knew exactly what she was doing.
The guy was flaming but come on, now.
Why humiliate someone for no reason at all?
What's in it for Assa?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Oh.my.word @ GG!!!


----------



## limom

http://www.pbs.org/programs/iranian-americans/
Great documentary on the Iranian American on PBS.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh dear... According to this documentary Persian parents only see "lawyer, doctor or engineer" as careers for the children. Looks like Lilly has one up on the rest of the gang.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> GG didn't like Asa's comment about Omid's nose, because it was like a slap in the face to her. Since she had cosmetic surgery to dramatically slim down her own (an awful nose job,IMO).
> 
> 
> bravotv.com/media/imagecache/photo-scaled/photos/GG27.jpg



So that is her original nose!


----------



## NY_Mami

I really don't like GG.... she is gonna step to the wrong :censor: one day.... threatening her pregnant sister with a knife is the lowest she can get.... and then the stuff Reza said she said about him..... I don't blame him for cutting her out of his life....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh dear... According to this documentary Persian parents only see "lawyer, doctor or engineer" as careers for the children. Looks like Lilly has one up on the rest of the gang.



Oh, makes since now, because those parents are no joke.


----------



## pollinilove

sorry gg acts like she grew up with kathy and rick or rich what ever his name is hilton


----------



## legaldiva

This season is a million times better than the 1st.  I'm hooked, and Asa & Reza are really growing on me.  

MJ and GG both seem to have serious substance abuse issues.  I hope when they see this they do something about their drinking.


----------



## SherryF

Even though MJ clearly has substance issues, nor seems to be as successful as she would like for viewers on the show to believe she is, I feel sorry for her.  It seemed that in the first season she and Reza really did have a true friendship as well as a lot of history together.  Reza seemed like he had always had her back and understood MJ.  

As much as I like Reza's character on the show, nevertheless, it seems like he realizes he is a star now, perhaps one of the bigger breakout stars on Bravo, and now he is basically dumping MJ because they brought in a new gal(Lilly) and all of a sudden he thinks MJ is not in the office as much.  Even though Reza is  friends w Mike, still, why would you dump your friend and plan to bring in a new partner, and change offices without telling your 'best friend' MJ?

I didn't get the impression that MJ was protecting GG in the previous episode, more like she was passive .Frankly Asa seems scary in her backstabbing ways.  She was aggressive in her behavior of GG and was like a Pitbull, never letting go until she knew GG would erupt. And then Asa was telling Reza how she thought 
MJ had Gigi's back.  And Reza bought it hook, line and sinker.


----------



## lucywife

SherryF said:


> As much as I like Reza's character on the show, nevertheless, it seems like he realizes he is a star now, perhaps one of the bigger breakout stars on Bravo, and now he is basically dumping MJ because they brought in a new gal(Lilly) and all of a sudden he thinks MJ is not in the office as much.  Even though Reza is  friends w Mike, still, why would you dump your friend and plan to bring in a new partner, and change offices without telling your 'best friend' MJ?


 I don't think it has anything to do with Lilly. Reza felt that MJ betrayed him when she sided with GG (as always) after that e-mail GG sent insulting Reza being of mixed Jewish-Arab backgroud. If what Reza saying about this e-mail and how it was worded is at least half true, there is no forgiveness for GG. She is inadequate and ignorant hateful nothing. I don't blame Reza for cutting her off, I would do the same.


----------



## limom

lucywife said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with Lilly. Reza felt that MJ betrayed him when she sided with GG (as always) after that e-mail GG sent insulting Reza being of mixed Jewish-Arab backgroud. If what Reza saying about this e-mail and how it was worded is at least half true, there is no forgiveness for GG. She is inadequate and ignorant hateful nothing. I don't blame Reza for cutting her off, I would do the same.



This was really crass.
It is hard enough to be of dual backgrounds without having so called friends that you thought you could trust rag on it.
It is not the racial background but the religious one that she opposed to, IMO.


----------



## Lanier

limom said:


> This was really crass.
> It is hard enough to be of dual backgrounds without having so called friends that you thought you could trust rag on it.
> It is not the racial background but the religious one that she opposed to, IMO.



I must have completely missed the part about the email, but that is horrible.

Apparently Asa has been dating Jermaine Jackson Jr for quite some time? Not sure if this was posted in the thread.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lanier said:


> I must have completely missed the part about the email, but that is horrible.
> 
> Apparently Asa has been dating Jermaine Jackson Jr for quite some time? Not sure if this was posted in the thread.



Jermaine???? Da hell?  He loves him some middle eastern women!


----------



## slang

Lanier said:


> I must have completely missed the part about the email, but that is horrible.
> 
> *Apparently Asa has been dating Jermaine Jackson Jr for quite some time?* Not sure if this was posted in the thread.



I read that too! - here's a link:

*http://www.realitytea.com/2012/12/2...-admits-to-plastic-surgery-slams-kardashians/
*

... Asa is very much part of a relationship that she is choosing not to air on the show because her beau is of very famous lineage! And because she doesn't want reality TV drama negatively affecting their coupledom.

Smart girl, that one, but isn't that kinda like having your cake and eating it too? You want your life on TV, but not your real-real life?

So yes, Asa is in a serious relationship with Jermaine Jackson Jr! As in Michael Jackson's nephew! And he no want to be on Bravo. For good reason. 

According to Tamara the two met at Beverly Hills High School. Even though Asa's parents weren't rich, as she told us last season, they moved to a small apartment in the school district so she could attend one of the nation's best public high schools  and use all her learnings to become a pop sensation! 

After graduation the two lost touch and then reconnected about two years ago and things have been going strong ever since.

Apparently Asa isn't hiding her relationship from anyone but the cameras. She and Jermaine have met each other's families and are serious enough to consider marriage. And Asa did bring Jermaine as her date to Andy Cohen's book release party which was held at Lisa Vanderpump's restaurant SUR! 

And he was also her date to the Bravo Upfront Awards. Asa told Tamara that we may catch a glimpse of Jermaine in an upcoming episode or two of Shahs, but don't expect their relationship to be front and center in the storyline.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok. I read jermaine Jackson, didn't even see 'jr'


----------



## BabyK

lucywife said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with Lilly. Reza felt that MJ betrayed him when she sided with GG (as always) after that e-mail GG sent insulting Reza being of mixed Jewish-Arab backgroud. If what Reza saying about this e-mail and how it was worded is at least half true, there is no forgiveness for GG. She is inadequate and ignorant hateful nothing. I don't blame Reza for cutting her off, I would do the same.



I agree, I don't think it has anything to do with Lilly either.  I think Reza was already upset that Mj didn't defend him when GG attacked him via email and then having to see her back GG up when she was about to fight Asa just pushed him to slowly cut Mj out.  I think if Mj had own up to something or apologized to Reza for not coming to his defense, Reza wouldn't have tried to push Mj out of the office and move Mike in.  Reza probably feels he can't trust Mj anymore so why share an office with her.  His career is important to him.  JMO.


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok. I read jermaine Jackson, didn't even see 'jr'



and I for some unknown reason read it as jermaine dupri and was all thinking, damn, from janet to asa...


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> GG didn't like Asa's comment about Omid's nose, because it was like a slap in the face to her. Since she had cosmetic surgery to dramatically slim down her own (an awful nose job,IMO).
> 
> 
> bravotv.com/media/imagecache/photo-scaled/photos/GG27.jpg




I had no idea she had a nose job (I should've assumed, though...). I think her nose is cute now.


----------



## GoGlam

bisousx said:
			
		

> I had no idea she had a nose job (I should've assumed, though...). I think her nose is cute now.



I think she has a good nose job!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think it's too pointy and a bit turned up at the tip.


----------



## limom

^^
The nose job erases her ethnicity.
If the nose was straight like a Greek profile it would be better, imv.


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:
			
		

> ^^
> The nose job erases her ethnicity.
> If the nose was straight like a Greek profile it would be better, imv.



Really? If I never heard of her and someone asked me where she's from, my first guess would be Iran (Persia).


----------



## Lanier

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok. I read jermaine Jackson, didn't even see 'jr'





mundodabolsa said:


> and I for some unknown reason read it as jermaine dupri and was all thinking, damn, from janet to asa...


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Really? If I never heard of her and someone asked me where she's from, my first guess would be Iran (Persia).



I think she looks Americanized if that makes sense.
For my taste, she looked better before(as in more natural)
The nose looks weird and too drastic.


----------



## bisousx

Different strokes, I guess. My first impression was, what a cute and tiny girl! Then the cray came out on the show...

I dont know why but I thought MJ and Reza were siblings.


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> I think it's too pointy and a bit turned up at the tip.



Off topic but there is a trend in Korea to make one's nose upturned. They believe it makes a woman look younger.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Off topic but there is a trend in Korea to make one's nose upturned. They believe it makes a woman look younger.



The Peter Pan affect.


----------



## Sassys

Lilly's sister is pretty.

GG is CRAZY. She is clearly on something in the preview for next week


----------



## nastasja

First look:
I agree, Lilly's sis is pretty. Not feeling that Snooki bump on the back of her head though...
And that whole GG/Mike convo was making my head spin. GG is such an idiot.


----------



## lucywife

Agree with you. Lilly's sister is even tinier than Lilly if that is even possible. 

GG needs a straight jacket and a leash.


----------



## sweeten

Pet endangerment: GG's puppy being in the scene where she's yelling at her dad n her sis. Really though: Mercedeh needs to lay off the liquor, her face is showing it with all the puffiness.


----------



## km8282

I couldn't believe how GG was acting in that convo with Mike during the preview... Do you think it was edited that way? Or was she really that out of control? Her eyes were so glassy...
Yikes! Why anyone would want to look that way on TV is beyond me. 

Maybe her family will see this and try to get her some help.


----------



## Sassys

sweeten said:


> Pet endangerment: GG's puppy being in the scene where she's yelling at her dad n her sis. Really though: Mercedeh needs to lay off the liquor, her face is showing it with all the puffiness.



The dogs were outside


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need mike and Reza to donate these extra smedium suits they insist on wearing and get some custom made suits that fit!


----------



## mzkyie

Can any ID Lily's sneakers?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Please tell me the sister isn't wearing a "bump it"!


----------



## mzkyie

Golnesa definitely moved to a bigger place.


----------



## cjy

OMG GG WTH????? Is this a joke?? Clearly she is lost.


----------



## cjy

No you did not put it away. She needs to listen to Mike. The girl in really CRAZY? Her stories were changing so fast I could not believe what I was watching.


----------



## mzkyie

cjy said:


> No you did not put it away. She needs to listen yo Mike. The girl in really CRAZY? Her stories were changing so fast I could not believe what I was watching.



I think their conversation was a lottttttt longer than that little clip. She kept going from sloppy drunk to just emotional, and her hair kept changing from up to down. She isn't crazy, but Bravo did a great job making her look crazy.

*BTW* I'm not defending her at all, she needs to be held responsible for her actions. But this wasn't like watching Kelly Bensimon unravel, that scene was edited poorly.


----------



## Sassys

What is with the old lady furniture in Reza's bedroom


----------



## cjy

Geez Reeza really???


----------



## mzkyie

Reza is a bit of a sleazeball right?


----------



## Sassys

How old is Reza, MJ, Asa and Mike?


----------



## mundodabolsa

mzkyie said:


> I think their conversation was a lottttttt longer than that little clip. She kept going from sloppy drunk to just emotional, and her hair kept changing from up to down. She isn't crazy, but Bravo did a great job making her look crazy.



the amount of wine in her glass kept changing too.  from last sip to full on the next sentence.


----------



## New-New

reza reminds me of all the older people that hit on me at the gay club dressed head to toe in diesel or armani exchange that try to cling to their youth. baby, no. you ain't eva gon have the relationship should have trying to date these children. 

and stop coloring your hair. it looks so unnatural.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> How old is Reza, MJ, Asa and Mike?



I think I remember reza was 38ish for first season, so MJ is pretty much the same and Mike is somewhere around there but maybe a few years younger?


----------



## Sassys

Thirsty like the rest if the Jacksons. Relationship is so private, but now he wants to be seen. Please

OMG, she calls him daddy, are you fcuking kidding me


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> reza reminds me of all the older people that hit on me at the gay club dressed head to toe in diesel or armani exchange that try to cling to their youth. baby, no. you ain't eva gon have the relationship should have trying to date these children.
> 
> and stop coloring your hair. it looks so unnatural.



Sassy and I are taking a road trip to hangout with you!  Sounds like you have a ball


----------



## starrynite_87

mzkyie said:
			
		

> Reza is a bit of a sleazeball right?



Yes...he reminds me of the creepy middle aged men in the club hitting on the younger girls...just thirsty


----------



## mzkyie

Why is Jermaine talking like that?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Thirsty like the rest if the Jacksons. Relationship is so private, but now he wants to be seen. Please
> 
> OMG, she calls him daddy, are you fcuking kidding me



This bish is not for real!  Calling him daddy?  Sounds like some ish joe Jackson taught him - "make dem bishes call you daddy."


----------



## mzkyie

starrynite_87 said:


> Yes...he reminds me of the creepy middle aged men in the club hitting on the younger girls...just thirsty



Tell me about it! I had one follow me around the grocery store before. I ended up in the cat food aisle to get away from him, and I don't even own a cat!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Sassy and I are taking a road trip to hangout with you!  Sounds like you have a ball


----------



## DC-Cutie

Something I don't understand about lilly, she moved to LA a few years ago, but acting all brand new about the Persian community in LA?


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> This bish is not for real!  Calling him daddy?  Sounds like some ish joe Jackson taught him - "make dem bishes call you daddy."



lmao..im just imagining a dude with a slickback and a pimp suit and some gators


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Something I don't understand about lilly, she moved to LA a few years ago, but acting all brand new about the Persian community in LA?



That confused me too


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh one more thing. I think lilly had a chin implant or lower jaw revision to go along with her new nose.  I'm getting jay Leno vibes.


----------



## New-New

someone needs to have a weave intervention with lilly.


----------



## Sassys

mundodabolsa said:


> I think I remember reza was 38ish for first season, so MJ is pretty much the same and Mike is somewhere around there but maybe a few years younger?



38 in a club is a not. Lounge yes, club not!


----------



## mzkyie

New-New said:


> someone needs to have a weave intervention with lilly.



Her hair makes her look like a Bratz Doll to me. Its so big and she has such a tiny frame. Her hair line also looks like it was stitched on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lilly needs a makeUNDER


----------



## DC-Cutie

For people so into fashion, how dare they mispronounce Herve Leger and couture?  I can't with this chick...

OMG!  I know of Tehran!  Small world....


----------



## Sassys

Jesus, ladies Spanx are not suppose to be seen, this includes the imprint


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Jesus, ladies Spanx are not suppose to be seen, this includes the imprint



She was all kinds of wrong for even thinking she should wear that dress


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> For people so into fashion, how dare they mispronounce Herve Leger and couture?  I can't with this chick...
> 
> OMG!  I know of Tehran!  Small world....





he is from dc right?


----------



## AEGIS

he is SUCH a messy QUEEN!!!


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> She was all kinds of wrong for even thinking she should wear that dress



she needs friends right now.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

New-New said:


> someone needs to have a weave intervention with lilly.



It looked like a wig askew when she visited Reza in the real estate office. I mean the widows peak was touching her eyebrow. Kim Zolciak could teach Lilly how to anchor her wig proper.

And WTH is up with Jermain Jr's weird accent? He is american, right?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny Cadine said:


> It looked like a wig askew when she visited Reza in the real estate office. I mean the widows peak was touching her eyebrow. Kim Zolciak could teach Lilly how to anchor her wig proper.
> 
> And WTH is up with Jermain Jr's weird accent? He is american, right?



He's american, but you know those Jacksons are a strange bunch. So who knows where that accent is coming from

I don't think lilly is wearing a wig. She gets her hairline threaded - big mistake.


----------



## Sassys

Jenny Cadine said:


> And WTH is up with Jermain Jr's weird accent? He is american, right?



Entire family is nuts


----------



## New-New

girl, boom. don't be calling nobody fat, reza.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Reza was not there for the fight lol


----------



## lucywife

cjy said:


> OMG GG WTH????? Is this a joke?? Clearly she is lost.


 I think she is a functioning alcoholic, there is no other reason for her blackouts.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I'm going to feel badly for saying something this *****y but here goes. 

I can totally see lily's over-production coming from insecurity from growing up with a sister as gorgeous as yassamin.  her sister didn't look so stunning all barbie-d up at the dinner but when she was more natural at home, she was just jaw-droppingly gorgeous. 

and lily's hair is so bizarre to me because of the combination of weird hairline plus the fact that it's so high on the sides but not high or thick in the back.  it's like she has in inverted horseshoe that sticks straight out from her head.


----------



## AEGIS

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm going to feel badly for saying something this *****y but here goes.
> 
> I can totally see lily's over-production coming from insecurity from growing up with a sister as gorgeous as yassamin.  her sister didn't look so stunning all barbie-d up at the dinner but when she was more natural at home, she was just jaw-droppingly gorgeous.
> 
> and lily's hair is so bizarre to me because of the combination of weird hairline plus the fact that it's so high on the sides but not high or thick in the back.  it's like she has in inverted horseshoe that sticks straight out from her head.




she sticks clip ins in


----------



## cjy

New-New said:


> someone needs to have a weave intervention with lilly.



LOL!!!! Yes it is much needed.


----------



## mzkyie

Jermaine Jackson Jr. sounds like a late night jams radio DJ from the West Indies.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Lilly looked AWFUL in Reza's office. 

Does she speak like that because of the veneers? I feel like her mouth goes crooked, like Alicia Silverstone's, when she speaks. I can't believe she dropped the diet pill diss on MJ. SMH


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Oh one more thing. I think lilly had a chin implant or lower jaw revision to go along with her new nose.  I'm getting jay Leno vibes.



That would explain why she speaks that way. Good call. Her sister is gorgeous and more natural except for that bump it in the back. Is that teased thing Texas?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Jermaine and Asa are creeeeeeepy!!!!!!! Ugh I need a shower after that scene...in bleach.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzkyie said:


> Jermaine Jackson Jr. sounds like a late night jams radio DJ from the West Indies.





flsurfergirl3 said:


> Jermaine and Asa are creeeeeeepy!!!!!!! Ugh I need a shower after that scene...in bleach.




:giggles:


----------



## lucywife

mzkyie said:


> Jermaine Jackson Jr. sounds like a late night jams radio DJ from the West Indies.


Lol yes


----------



## limom

New-New said:


> reza reminds me of all the older people that hit on me at the gay club dressed head to toe in diesel or armani exchange that try to cling to their youth. baby, no. you ain't eva gon have the relationship should have trying to date these children.
> 
> and stop coloring your hair. it looks so unnatural.



Say what now? You don't enjoy someone with an armpit fetish?


----------



## KayuuKathey

Now, that was a lovely episode last night.

Bunch of awkward moments (Imagine if Reza did smell a funky armpit instead of a clean one), fabulous clothing (Um, MJ in that red dress.......I cant even), and lottsa drinking.

Lets not forget mj trying to put together that Desk from IKEA. That's like me trying to professionally wrap christmas gifts.


----------



## lucywife

KayuuKathey said:


> Lets not forget mj trying to put together that Desk from IKEA.


 That was a torture to watch lol
She drinks a bit much, it shows on her face already.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't get why she vacuumed the screws!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lily looks like Cher. It was distracting.


----------



## zippie

Asa is one creepy dude, YUCK.


----------



## Swanky

flsurfergirl3 said:


> That would explain why she speaks that way. Good call. Her sister is gorgeous and more natural except for that bump it in the back. Is that teased thing Texas?



uh, no.  Ever seen Snooki? lol! Teasing hair isn't a "Texas thing".


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> That would explain why she speaks that way. Good call. Her sister is gorgeous and more natural except for that bump it in the back. Is that teased thing Texas?



Texas is the home of big hair


----------



## Love4H

Reza is disgusting! He treated MJ so poorly and enjoyed seeing her suffering from his words...


----------



## GOALdigger

New-New said:


> reza reminds me of all the older people that hit on me at the gay club dressed head to toe in diesel or armani exchange that try to cling to their youth. baby, no. you ain't eva gon have the relationship should have trying to date these children.
> 
> and stop coloring your hair. it looks so unnatural.



ok that the feeling I got. Like the old guy in the club raza. EEW. I think if he did  something different with his hair lost the mustache and lose 15 lbs he'd look a lot better. I looks like a character here.


----------



## Swanky

Y'all aren't visiting the parts of Texas I've lived in.  It's definitely not a Texas thing.  I see more teasing in Jersey, parts of NY and SoCal than I've ever seen in Dallas or Houston!
I can't even get all my hair that high!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Don't get your panties in a bunch. Big hair and Texas go together like pb&j.  Even when I lived in San Antonio and my parents in sugar land I saw my fair share of big hair.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch. Big hair and Texas go together like pb&j.  Even when I lived in San Antonio and my parents in sugar land I saw my fair share of big hair.


----------



## Swanky

We're talking about my panties? Someone asked, I answered.  Don't get too excited


----------



## AngelCakes25

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Don't get your panties in a bunch. Big hair and Texas go together like pb&j.  Even when I lived in San Antonio and my parents in sugar land I saw my fair share of big hair.



It's a Texas thing. I'm a Texas girl and I love big hair


----------



## Swanky

Where do you live? I've been here 22 yrs and don't see it here as much as I do the places I named!


----------



## AngelCakes25

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Where do you live? I've been here 22 yrs and don't see it here as much as I do the places I named!



El Paso. Agreed is probably more in ny, jersey area but I think it's pretty well known for Texas girls to like big hair after all it is a stereotype but times have changed and I too have noticed that its not as popular as it was.


----------



## Swanky

Remember the show Dallas' Most Eligible? That's what it seems like I see everywhere, girls like Courtney.  
I'd LOVE to see Lilly and her sis around here, lord knows I could use the entertainment! lol!


----------



## GoGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Remember the show Dallas' Most Eligible? That's what it seems like I see everywhere, girls like Courtney.
> I'd LOVE to see Lilly and her sis around here, lord knows I could use the entertainment! lol!



What happened to that show!? Surprised it's not on anymore


----------



## GoGlam

When Mike's mom told him he's not a hustler, I felt so bad for him! What a diss for a young Persian man in real estate


----------



## km8282

GoGlam said:
			
		

> What happened to that show!? Surprised it's not on anymore



I heard Courtney got her own show on Bravo.


----------



## GoGlam

km8282 said:
			
		

> I heard Courtney got her own show on Bravo.



I'd believe that!! I have a friend that's obsessed with her twitpics


----------



## Swanky

She drove me batty {all of them kind of did}. . .  but I liked watching her.  Confusing.


----------



## lemonaid

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Remember the show Dallas' Most Eligible? That's what it seems like I see everywhere, girls like Courtney.
> I'd LOVE to see Lilly and her sis around here, lord knows I could use the entertainment! lol!



Yes, long straight hair is the current style in major Texas cities these days, not big hair. I think the big hair stereotype of Texas was true back in the 80s and maybe 90s and may still be the case in small towns in Texas, but definitely not in Dallas, Houston, or Austin.


----------



## Swanky

Waves and curls I see a lot of, but they aren't teased.


----------



## bergafer3

I don't like how lilly keeps talking about MJ weight. That's a low blow. I really like lilly


----------



## Swanky

It is a low blow.  Especially considering there's real issues w/ MJ that there's no need to even go after the superficial.
It's hard probably though for Lilly to be continuously attacked w/ all those little passive aggressive jabs {and not so passive!} and not get b!tchy back real fast.


----------



## km8282

I agree, it was a bit of a low blow, but I do think considering how MJ had been treating Lilly it was a bit deserved. I was surprised how long Lilly bit her tongue.

Part of me is glad she dug at MJ's outfit choice for her frame, rather than her deeper issues, which could have gone over much worse and been really hurtful. MJ really just brushed off her comment. I mean, MJ really doesn't dress for her body type. That dress in her actual size could have been really pretty on her! 

i don't really understand MJ's comment. Was she saying to Lilly she should have worn her sister's dress? Or was she saying to Lilly's sister she should have worn Lilly's dress bc it would have looked better on her than Lilly? I re watched the scene but couldn't really get what was going on there.


----------



## benchwarmer

I love the show SOS, watched it last season and am enjoying this one too.   I echo everyone else who thinks she looks beautiful with out all the makeup and lashes.   Her sister is also beautiful and is a bit more toned down.   I felt sad for L when MJ told her she should have worn her sister's dress at that party in last week's episode.  I really like MJ a lot, I just don't like when she interacts with L, she's not so nice to her.   I like each member of the cast, there's not anyone I take sides with, but I do think they often say the wrong thing but I still like them all despite it.   I love when L is on bec. she's entertaining to watch, even when she's over the top, it's fun to watch.   I think out of the bunch GG does her makeup the best and her hair too often looks beautiful even though it's probably extensions from the company she has.   The only thing that really turns me off is when L says about herself that she is 'rich and pretty or fabulous' it's just not cool to compliment yourself like that ever, but other than that I really dig her and find her to be the most entertaining of the bunch.


----------



## lucywife

I think MJ is the last person who should tell anyone how to dress.


----------



## Swanky

Right, it would be like GG telling others how to behave, lol!


----------



## sweeten

Jermaine's voice, reminded me of a SNL skit, just odd af.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sweeten said:


> Jermaine's voice, reminded me of a SNL skit, just odd af.



He sounded like The Lady's Man


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Lilly is a b*tch. MJ didn't say anything mean to her. 

And what are you 12 years old to tell someone they shouldn't have worn? 

Making fun of someone's weight is so lame to me. I agree with you all who have said MJ doesn't dress for her shape but Lilly being a twig doesn't make her more attractive or superior. I thought that comment was so pathetic no guess some women never mature past HS


----------



## sweeten

DC-Cutie said:


> He sounded like The Lady's Man



Ahh u hit the nail on the head I was scratching my head, wondering where I heard that voice before.


----------



## legaldiva

californiaCRUSH said:


> Lilly is a b*tch. MJ didn't say anything mean to her.
> 
> And what are you 12 years old to tell someone they shouldn't have worn?
> 
> Making fun of someone's weight is so lame to me. I agree with you all who have said MJ doesn't dress for her shape but Lilly being a twig doesn't make her more attractive or superior. I thought that comment was so pathetic no guess some women never mature past HS



I feel so conflicted about the Lilly vs. MJ plotline.  I mean, MJ is dealing all these low blows to Lilly, but it's just sad.  If Lilly really were secure, beautiful and TRULY fabulous, she would feel sorry for MJ.  Lilly wouldn't stoop to MJ's level by throwing a brick right through MJ's glass house.  Lilly should realize the viewers aren't blind.  We can see MJ is sad, fat and rather pathetic.  

I feel like Lilly jabbing back at MJ is like a Harvard law graduate making fun of a homeless person.  It's really disgusting.


----------



## Lanier

legaldiva said:


> I feel so conflicted about the Lilly vs. MJ plotline.  I mean, MJ is dealing all these low blows to Lilly, but it's just sad.  If Lilly really were secure, beautiful and TRULY fabulous, she would feel sorry for MJ.  Lilly wouldn't stoop to MJ's level by throwing a brick right through MJ's glass house.  Lilly should realize the viewers aren't blind.  We can see MJ is sad, fat and rather pathetic.
> 
> I feel like Lilly jabbing back at MJ is like a Harvard law graduate making fun of a homeless person.  It's really disgusting.



I completely agree! Honestly, it's hard to pick a side with these two. Both women are acting immature.


----------



## sweeten

^^ I agree with both post, Lily's insecurities are being displayed through her actions towards MJ. When your truly pleased with the type of person you are, the petty bs from other people is irrelevant.


----------



## mzkyie

Lily did what any other human being who is not perfect would do. She held her tongue a few times as MJ poked and picked at her, until she finally poked her back. I've noticed on a lot of these shows, the original cast members feel like they can mistreat the newcomers and act dumbfounded when a newbie sticks up for himself/herself. Let's face it, no one signs up for reality TV to show how they are able to take the high road and are so pleased with themselves that they *never* turn catty and pick fun at someone who obviously has problems. If that were the case, we wouldn't have anything to watch or discuss.


----------



## Swanky

I agree.

You can't say someone isn't confident because they finally hit their breaking point.  Enough MJ.  
Lilly gave MJ exactly what MJ dished, it's not ok for anyone to behave this way.  Not MJ or Lilly.  But you get what you give.
MJ is clearly threatened by Lilly and she's not looking good in green.


----------



## km8282

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> You can't say someone isn't confident because they finally hit their breaking point.  Enough MJ.
> Lilly gave MJ exactly what MJ dished, it's not ok for anyone to behave this way.  Not MJ or Lilly.  But you get what you give.
> MJ is clearly threatened by Lilly and she's not looking good in green.



100% agree. Great post.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Why would MJ be threatened by lily? This is a serious question.


----------



## bisousx

californiaCRUSH said:


> Why would MJ be threatened by lily? This is a serious question.



Because MJ is insecure and Lilly is thin, pretty, accomplished and outspoken. I'm speaking very generally here, lots of ppl won't agree with the pretty part. But I think a combo of those would strike a nerve with insecure women, esp. if they have a mom like MJ's who's constantly dumping on her for not being successful careerwise (in her eyes), not husband material etc. I haven't watched the show much but I'm pretty sure her mom comments about her appearance as well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Because MJ is insecure and Lilly is thin, pretty, accomplished and outspoken. I'm speaking very generally here, lots of ppl won't agree with the pretty part. But I think a combo of those would strike a nerve with insecure women, esp. if they have a mom like MJ's who's constantly dumping on her for not being successful careerwise (in her eyes), not husband material etc. I haven't watched the show much but I'm pretty sure her mom comments about her appearance as well.



Lilly is also the new girl Reza is fawning over. MJ isn't getting the attention from him that she's used to.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## fashion16

sweeten said:
			
		

> Ahh u hit the nail on the head I was scratching my head, wondering where I heard that voice before.



Am I the only one who got an oogy, pervy vibe from jermaine when he was talking? Ech, just gives me chills thinking about it.....


----------



## Slavisa

^ YES!! I got major creep vibes.

As for Lilly vs MJ - MJ went out of her way to be a *****, I think Lilly did well to hold her tongue for as long as she did but if it were me I probably would not have said anything at all, not to her face anyway. 

I wish MJ would wear clothes her size. She would look 10 times better. 

So how did Asa afford that house and to bury '30,000 worth of gold coins' under her front step but is now struggling?


----------



## Slavisa

californiaCRUSH said:


> Lilly is a b*tch. MJ didn't say anything mean to her.
> 
> *And what are you 12 years old to tell someone they shouldn't have worn?
> *
> Making fun of someone's weight is so lame to me. I agree with you all who have said MJ doesn't dress for her shape but Lilly being a twig doesn't make her more attractive or superior. I thought that comment was so pathetic no guess some women never mature past HS





I'm confused by the bolded, didn't MJ say that to Lilly not vice versa??


----------



## AngelCakes25

Slavisa said:
			
		

> I'm confused by the bolded, didn't MJ say that to Lilly not vice versa??



I think MJ said it to Lilly. Lilly only said it because MJ did first. I dont know. Both were acting childish


----------



## BabyK

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree.
> 
> You can't say someone isn't confident because they finally hit their breaking point.  Enough MJ.
> Lilly gave MJ exactly what MJ dished, it's not ok for anyone to behave this way.  Not MJ or Lilly.  But you get what you give.
> MJ is clearly threatened by Lilly and she's not looking good in green.





Totally agree with you!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

fashion16 said:


> Am I the only one who got an oogy, pervy vibe from jermaine when he was talking? Ech, just gives me chills thinking about it.....



No! The whole Jermaine/Asa scene was weird as f. Asa is skeevy and so is he. It may be one of those JFRTV (just for reality TV) relationships. Anyway, I hope she's in it for true love since the only Jacksons with money are Michael's kids and they aren't giving it up.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

who's here?!!?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I'm here!!*~*


----------



## Sassys

Present!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Omid's nose!!!!  Why Lawd?  Why?


----------



## mzkyie

Me!


----------



## every1dreams

Lol @ present, we said that at roll call in school when I was growing up in the islands.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*That food looks really good.*~*


----------



## mzkyie

Soon as Omid mentioned Reza, Golnesa's attitude changed. Like he woke the dragon! LOL


----------



## every1dreams

Those suggestions aren't subtle Reza!


----------



## DC-Cutie

every1dreams said:


> Lol @ present, we said that at roll call in school when I was growing up in the islands.



wha island you from, gyal?


----------



## cjy

mzkyie said:


> Soon as Omid mentioned Reza, Golnesa's attitude changed. Like he woke the dragon! LOL



Yes he did!


----------



## Belle49

every1dreams said:
			
		

> Lol @ present, we said that at roll call in school when I was growing up in the islands.



Same here


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Omid's nose!!!!  Why Lawd?  Why?



This comes to my mind


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Is MJ on something?? She seems a little dazed/spaced-out in her confessionals.*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> This comes to my mind



Man down  Man down!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Man down  Man down!



Sorry...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Isn't that the same house that Reza showed Lilly on the first show?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*GG is cray-cray.*~*


----------



## every1dreams

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> wha island you from, gyal?



Sound like di same one as yuh... DWL!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Why does it seem like GG is always drunk??*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Why does it seem like GG is always drunk??*~*



because she is


----------



## mzkyie

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Why does it seem like GG is always drunk??*~*



Because she is.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ummmmm i have your back, until i'm not invited to your party, where everyone WE are feuding with will be!

GG sloshed, again.

and she is engaged to Omid


----------



## every1dreams

Man... No wonder men say we're catty, MJ n GG sounded so jealous ragging on Lilly... Smdh.


----------



## mzkyie

Wow she is wasted, and it looks like mid afternoon.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MJ...Lilly...welfare line?! with your fake Birkin SMDH


----------



## flsurfergirl3

do it in person!? so i can be killed?!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MJ looked good in that interview. LillyGlam lmao


----------



## flsurfergirl3

is Lilly wearing colored contacts?! NO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lilly's face looks like it's melting and her teeth are too big!

Did she just say "I told him if he doesn't move here by new years, the end of this year January 1st"?

that makes no sense.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Something about Lilly reminds me of Jenni Pulos from Flipping Out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny Cadine said:


> Something about Lilly reminds me of Jenni Pulos from Flipping Out.



her voice


----------



## DC-Cutie

so is this MJ's 40th birthday


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*George looks like a better-looking Drake.*~*


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> so is this MJ's 40th birthday



LOL 

she's painting her own nails, in her dress and shoes?! NO.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

is that Drake?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

luvs*it* said:


> *~*george looks like a better-looking drake.*~*



+1


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Lilly's face looks like it's melting and her teeth are too big!
> 
> Did she just say "I told him if he doesn't move here by new years, the end of this year January 1st"?
> 
> that makes no sense.



Yeah, I was confused too


----------



## flsurfergirl3

"if nothing else, please make Reza jealous" lol


----------



## starrynite_87

luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*George looks like a better-looking Drake.*~*



Hey leave my boo Champagne Papi alone


----------



## luvs*it*

flsurfergirl3 said:


> LOL
> 
> she's painting her own nails, in her dress and shoes?! NO.



*~*Right!!*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tehran looks like Al Reynold's, Star Jones' ex-husband and I'm mad he has a Drake look-alike!


----------



## MsLVinDC

mzkyie said:
			
		

> Soon as Omid mentioned Reza, Golnesa's attitude changed. Like he woke the dragon! LOL



Ha! Gigi is the dragon...a drunk dragon!


----------



## Sassys

MJ's breast and neck are a different color than her face


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*MJ looks great!! Love her dress & shoes!*~*


----------



## MsLVinDC

luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*Why does it seem like GG is always drunk??*~*



She is!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

"it's so Persian, it's Saudi" lol

omg that truck limo!


----------



## Sassys

Mike looks a bit like my brother. Yikes!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

luvs*it* said:


> *~*MJ looks great!! Love her dress & shoes!*~*



agreed. and she can kinda walk in them. some girls insane.


----------



## every1dreams

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> is that Drake?



I thought it was too!!!


----------



## mzkyie

Is that the same dress she wore in Vegas last season? You know when she made a point to say Anita's dress was 5 seasons old?

*Edit: Different dress, but very similar*


----------



## AngelCakes25

Really? MJ is throwing fake bag comments?


----------



## Sassys

She has some nerve talking about fake bags lmao


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*MJ need not discuss nor mention Lilly @ her party. It makes her come off as insecure & jealous.*~*


----------



## flsurfergirl3

right?!?!?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i could care less what people weigh and i think MJ is very pretty, but she would be a knockout bombshell is she weighed less


----------



## Sassys

Okay, wait, they just met Amid and they invite him to functions, and not GG. So confused


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i could care less what people weigh and i think MJ is very pretty, but she would be a knockout bombshell is she weighed less



or at least wore the right size and clothing that flatter her figure.  She's trying to squeeze 10lbs into a 5lb bag - no ma'am!


----------



## AngelCakes25

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> i could care less what people weigh and i think MJ is very pretty, but she would be a knockout bombshell is she weighed less



I agree


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Sassys said:


> Okay, wait, they just met Amid and they invite him to functions, and not GG. So confused



for sure. MJ knows the ONLY reason GG wasn't invited is because Reza finally admitted that MJ defending and being tight with GG


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> or at least wore the right size and clothing that flatter her figure.  She's trying to squeeze 10lbs into a 5lb bag - no ma'am!



truth


----------



## MsLVinDC

Gigi needs a freaking job and put the bottle down!


----------



## Sassys

So, Lilly expects this man to move his company


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> So, Lilly expects this man to move his company



yes.  

She's a fool for hanging on for 10 years.  I think he's loaded and she's just hanging on for him to marry her.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Ali is all like "Lilly, i'm not being part of your storyline...my name is NOT Walter" lmfaoooooo


----------



## Sassys

This guy looks like her son


----------



## DC-Cutie

Fake Drake is killing me.


----------



## ChelseyT

that guy looks just like drake


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*How old is MJ?? Is she really 40??*~*


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> yes.
> 
> She's a fool for hanging on for 10 years.  I think he's loaded and she's just hanging on for him to marry her.



Agree


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Ali is all like "Lilly, i'm not being part of your storyline...my name is NOT Walter" lmfaoooooo



Ha!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

confused?! GG is confused?!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> yes.
> 
> She's a fool for hanging on for 10 years.  I think he's loaded and she's just hanging on for him to marry her.



I hung on for 10 years (well, almost 9) and just got me a ring! (He doesn't have money though lmao)


----------



## starrynite_87

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> I hung on for 10 years (well, almost 9) and just got me a ring! (He doesn't have money though lmao)



Congratulations


----------



## mzkyie

I'm not feeling Persian DrizzyoVoXO


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> I hung on for 10 years (well, almost 9) and just got me a ring! (He doesn't have money though lmao)



Congrats and more power to ya!  

I just don't have it in me.  My Daddy said, "a man knows he wants to marry you and it doesn't take 10 years!"


----------



## Sassys

flsurfergirl3 said:


> I hung on for 10 years (well, almost 9) and just got me a ring! (He doesn't have money though lmao)



To each is own. I wouldn't. My uncle has been engaged for 17years and we think his girlfriend is crazy


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Congrats and more power to ya!
> 
> I just don't have it in me.  My Daddy said, "a man knows he wants to marry you and it doesn't take 10 years!"



This!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Sassys said:


> To each is own. I wouldn't. My uncle has been engaged for *17years* and we think his girlfriend is crazy



whoaaaaa!


----------



## Sassys

Romantic, she has known this kid for 5min. So stupid


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> Congrats and more power to ya!
> 
> I just don't have it in me.  My Daddy said, "a man knows he wants to marry you and it doesn't take 10 years!"



yea, it was mostly me getting the party out of my system. LOL


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Sassys said:


> Romantic, she has known this kid for 5min. So stupid



i know, it's like a middle school pool party lol


----------



## luvs*it*

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> I hung on for 10 years (well, almost 9) and just got me a ring! (He doesn't have money though lmao)



*~*Congrats!!!*~*


----------



## flsurfergirl3

"and i was soooooo...DRUGGED UP" -MJ


----------



## Sassys

flsurfergirl3 said:


> whoaaaaa!



Sorry, forgot CONGRATS!!!


----------



## AngelCakes25

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> I hung on for 10 years (well, almost 9) and just got me a ring! (He doesn't have money though lmao)



Aww. Congrats girl! As long as he treats you right that's all that matters!


----------



## every1dreams

I'm happy for MJ tonite, usually her life depresses me, with her mean mom, sick dad, no man, jealous of her friends, not going to work. Always seeming inebriated n only having GG in her corner (catching breath) good for her!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Fake LV alert!!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> Fake LV alert!!!!



omg. just unacceptable


----------



## Sassys

flsurfergirl3 said:


> whoaaaaa!



He was engaged to another woman before that for 15yrs. She finally bounced after their son was born still born.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MJ needs to put down the bottle, because it's wrecking havoc on her skin...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Tehran looks like Al Reynold's, Star Jones' ex-husband and I'm mad he has a Drake look-alike!



You're killin it tonight


----------



## rupesh_mangal

will check it out


----------



## Jenny Cadine

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Ali is all like "Lilly, i'm not being part of your storyline...my name is NOT Walter" lmfaoooooo



Something about the way Lilly talks about men makes me wonder if she is a virgin. Like this Ali guy is only a boyfriend in her own mind.


----------



## Love4H

DC-Cutie said:


> Fake LV alert!!!!



Again MJ had a fake bag?


----------



## benchwarmer

Even though MJ seems clearly threatened by Lilly with the biting comments about the dress and the hysterical one about dog endangerment with Lilly holding her dog with out a shirt on...I still find MJ to be a more sympathetic character, a girl I could see being a loyal fun friend.   Lilly is just a little too conceited for my taste, I can't stand when someone compliments herself so obviously and not as a joke.   MJ will compliment herself as a joke, like when she said "that's why I'm so pretty" to her father I think it was, well to me it sounds more tongue in cheek or not as so 'I'm fabulous'.   But who knows...maybe Lilly will watch season 1 and tone it down like Camille did after watching herself on season 1 of RHoBH.   For the record I do find Lilly to be fun to watch, and fascinating, and I always feel for her when MJ is attacking her in passive aggressive jabs, then in those moments I'm in Lilly's corner.   But just now I read the blog post about her being engaged to this guy who according to her worshiped her but sorry...if a guy is a womanizer he's not worshiping you, he worships only himself and is a selfish person, even if he cooks for you, rubs your feet or whatever.   Don't marry him Lilly, a leopard never changes spots, your emotional well being (as in not worrying about being cheated on) is worth far more than a 10ct sparkler.


----------



## BabyK

Sassys said:


> She has some nerve talking about fake bags lmao



I know!  I didn't notice her fake bags till someone here mentioned it first bc I'm not such an expert in spotting.  So is Lilly's bags fake too??


----------



## pquiles

sweeten said:
			
		

> ^^ I agree with both post, Lily's insecurities are being displayed through her actions towards MJ. When your truly pleased with the type of person you are, the petty bs from other people is irrelevant.



You can put up w/petty behavior for only a bit, then gloves come off.  MJ was mean to Lilly from day 1... She deserved what she got... IMO


----------



## pquiles

every1dreams said:
			
		

> Lol @ present, we said that at roll call in school when I was growing up in the islands.



Which island?


----------



## pquiles

luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*George looks like a better-looking Drake.*~*



Hmmmm. ..  Might e his brother.


----------



## BabyK

soorry stupid question?  who's Drake :shame:?

and does anyone know why GG said those mean things via email to Reza?  What did Reza do to GG?


----------



## Woodranda

BabyK said:


> soorry stupid question?  who's Drake :shame:?
> Drake is a Rapper. The guy MJ seemed smitten with looks like him.
> 
> and does anyone know why GG said those mean things via email to Reza?  What did Reza do to GG?



On this I have no clue.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BabyK said:


> soorry stupid question?  who's Drake :shame:?
> 
> and does anyone know why GG said those mean things via email to Reza?  What did Reza do to GG?



Drake is a Canadian actor turned rapper/singer/something or other.  He used to be on DeGrassi, better known as Jimmy in the wheelchair.


----------



## nastasja

DC-Cutie said:


> Tehran looks like Al Reynold's, Star Jones' ex-husband



Thank you. I could not figure out, but this is exactly it!


----------



## Love4H

DC-Cutie said:


> Drake is a Canadian actor turned rapper/singer/something or other.  He used to be on DeGrassi, better known as Jimmy in the wheelchair.



Yessssssssssssssss!thank you! That's exactly who he looks like!


----------



## Slavisa

Is it just me or do both Mike & GG have facial features that seem too small for their faces??


----------



## DC-Cutie

She's really feeling herself..

When Golnesa "GG" Gharachedaghi wanted to gossip about Lilly, MJ implied that talking about Lilly wasn't worth her time. On the show, she said, "In about five minutes, Lilly is going to get shipped back to the welfare line she was standing in before she decided to invade my life." 

In response to MJ's jab, Lilly said, "If I had made this comment about MJ, it would be a HUGE deal that the skinny rich girl is picking on the chubby middle class girl. But, the other way around people find it acceptable? Double standard. *Either way, MJ, I could buy your whole life and donate it to charity for fun if I wanted to, let's be real.* The fact that I am self-made is something I am extremely proud of; you should pay attention and learn a few things from me."

http://www.realitytea.com/2013/01/0...o-asa-soltan-rahmati-explains-the-gold-coins/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Asa explains her "alleged" $30K worth of buried gold coins:

Asa also explained why she chose to put $30,000 worth of gold coins in the foundation of her home. "When you are building/buying real estate, you have big chunks of money (in the form of a loan in my case) that you are dealing with," Asa said. "At the time, I considered blessing the foundation of my home AS important as every other piece of the house that was being built. The foundation, physically, symbolically, and energetically is the most important thing in building anything. There is no better place to invest."

http://www.realitytea.com/2013/01/0...o-asa-soltan-rahmati-explains-the-gold-coins/

-----------------

I had to read it 3 times, still doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Asa explains her "alleged" $30K worth of buried gold coins:
> 
> Asa also explained why she chose to put $30,000 worth of gold coins in the foundation of her home. "When you are building/buying real estate, you have big chunks of money (in the form of a loan in my case) that you are dealing with," Asa said. "At the time, I considered blessing the foundation of my home AS important as every other piece of the house that was being built. The foundation, physically, symbolically, and energetically is the most important thing in building anything. There is no better place to invest."
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2013/01/0...o-asa-soltan-rahmati-explains-the-gold-coins/
> 
> -----------------
> 
> *I had to read it 3 times, still doesn't make any sense*.



Okay, I thought it was just me.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

At first I thought Lilly would just be on the show for eye candy, but she is showing her teeth now. Girls got claws coming out with these jabs! Ouch. She brings as much drama and hatred as the others


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> At first I thought Lilly would just be on the show for eye candy, but she is showing her teeth now. Girls got claws coming out with these jabs! Ouch. She brings as much drama and hatred as the others



The others have history, so I can see the drama. But lilly is just fighting for camera time and publicity for the swimwear line.   I just hope it doesn't backfire on her and jennifer.


----------



## mzkyie

DC-Cutie said:


> The others have history, so I can see the drama. But lilly is just fighting for camera time and publicity for the swimwear line.   I just hope it doesn't backfire on her and jennifer.



I think it would have been smarter if Jennifer and Lily shopped for their own reality show. Perhaps doing Shahs & Trophy Wives is just the first step, and a reality show of their own is the goal.


----------



## BabyDollChic

What does Lilly do besides her swimwear line? She can't possibly be able to afford everything that she does just from her one company right?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

BabyDollChic said:
			
		

> What does Lilly do besides her swimwear line? She can't possibly be able to afford everything that she does just from her one company right?



False eyelash line that was supposed to be out in December, along with parent's and ex-boyfriend's money. Maybe she saved some from when she was an attorney? Idk.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzkyie said:


> I think it would have been smarter if Jennifer and Lily shopped for their own reality show. Perhaps doing Shahs & Trophy Wives is just the first step, and a reality show of their own is the goal.



If i had to choose, I'd rather see jennifer have a show on her own. Lilly is too annoying. But, I think for Jennifer's sanity, marriage and cool persona, reality TV isn't the best for her.


----------



## mzkyie

DC-Cutie said:


> If i had to choose, I'd rather see jennifer have a show on her own. Lilly is too annoying. But, I think for Jennifer's sanity, marriage and cool persona, reality TV isn't the best for her.



I agree, Jennifer seems like a much nicer person. I was trying to say that perhaps the two of them want a joint show, maybe focusing on their company. I couldn't find the right words before. LOL

*Also, you're right about Jennifer needing to stay away from reality TV. It seems that after a while the reality star becomes bigger than the relationship/marriage in a lot of cases and couple's end up splitting. I really enjoyed she and Alki on Trophy Wives.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Lilly saying she's self made makes me laugh. Girl, you know your family and your "boyfriend" fund your life.


----------



## Love4H

DC-Cutie said:


> She's really feeling herself..
> 
> When Golnesa "GG" Gharachedaghi wanted to gossip about Lilly, MJ implied that talking about Lilly wasn't worth her time. On the show, she said, "In about five minutes, Lilly is going to get shipped back to the welfare line she was standing in before she decided to invade my life."
> 
> In response to MJ's jab, Lilly said, "If I had made this comment about MJ, it would be a HUGE deal that the skinny rich girl is picking on the chubby middle class girl. But, the other way around people find it acceptable? Double standard. *Either way, MJ, I could buy your whole life and donate it to charity for fun if I wanted to, let's be real.* The fact that I am self-made is something I am extremely proud of; you should pay attention and learn a few things from me."
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2013/01/0...o-asa-soltan-rahmati-explains-the-gold-coins/



***** please...
She says self made meaning she's made her face, body and teeth using plastic surgery.

Other than that I see none of her self made achievements. She has rich parents and rich boyfriend, that's all.


----------



## BabyK

DC-Cutie said:


> Drake is a Canadian actor turned rapper/singer/something or other.  He used to be on DeGrassi, better known as Jimmy in the wheelchair.



OH gotcha, Thx!!  I do see the resemblance.


----------



## limom

flsurfergirl3 said:


> I hung on for 10 years (well, almost 9) and just got me a ring! (He doesn't have money though lmao)



Congrats on your engagement! Lovely ring!


----------



## benchwarmer

DC-Cutie said:


> Fake LV alert!!!!



Can you tell me who was wearing it and in which episode?   I can't believe I missed that!  I read in the other thread about Lilly that someone on the show was spotted with fake bags, was it the LV or some other bag too?


----------



## benchwarmer

flsurfergirl3 said:


> LOL
> 
> she's painting her own nails, in her dress and shoes?! NO.



I noticed that too and as someone obsessed with doing her nails, I paid close attention and noticed that during that phone conversation clip when she's at the glass table doing her nails... her nails are done, then they're not done, then maybe they're done again, but clearly the conversation was edited out of order.   Bravo has to be more careful with their editing


----------



## Love4H

benchwarmer said:


> Can you tell me who was wearing it and in which episode?   I can't believe I missed that!  I read in the other thread about Lilly that someone on the show was spotted with fake bags, was it the LV or some other bag too?



I didn't see any fake LVs either...


----------



## DC-Cutie

benchwarmer said:


> Can you tell me who was wearing it and in which episode?   I can't believe I missed that!  I read in the other thread about Lilly that someone on the show was spotted with fake bags, was it the LV or some other bag too?



MJ carried a fake LV when she went to Reza's apartment  her birkin also looks suspect.


----------



## benchwarmer

Love4H said:


> I didn't see any fake LVs either...




Now I got to go back and check it out.   I can't believe I didn't even notice the LV lol.  

I love your avatar, it is so clever.   I'm going to repeat that one to dh when he gets home, he'll have a good laugh bec. we joke about how our dog is obsessed with me and no one else in the family.


----------



## benchwarmer

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ carried a fake LV when she went to Reza's apartment  her birkin also looks suspect.



Was that in the last episode when she went to his apt. to clear the air?   I am totally going to watch it again now.   

I wouldn't know a fake birkin from a real one unless I saw one irl and it was just so off.    Which birkin is it, what color?  I want to keep an eye for it when I see it.   

In season 1, maybe it was episode 1, you got to see all her bags in one corner of the apartment.   I don't remember any except a fendi.  Do you remember that scene?   It stood out to me of course lol.


----------



## Love4H

benchwarmer said:


> Now I got to go back and check it out.   I can't believe I didn't even notice the LV lol.
> 
> I love your avatar, it is so clever.   I'm going to repeat that one to dh when he gets home, he'll have a good laugh bec. we joke about how our dog is obsessed with me and no one else in the family.



Yes, the only LV I remember was Lilly's luggage. 

Thank you about the avatar! My dogs think I'm the best person ever and sometimes I feel bad tat I'm actually not that perfect as they think. Need to work harder on being that kind and honest mamma


----------



## limom

benchwarmer said:


> Was that in the last episode when she went to his apt. to clear the air?   I am totally going to watch it again now.
> 
> I wouldn't know a fake birkin from a real one unless I saw one irl and it was just so off.    Which birkin is it, what color?  I want to keep an eye for it when I see it.
> 
> In season 1, maybe it was episode 1, you got to see all her bags in one corner of the apartment.   I don't remember any except a fendi.  Do you remember that scene?   It stood out to me of course lol.



The Birkin was orange and in the scene when MJ went to clean up the office.
Not sure if it was real or not but it looked collapsed.


----------



## benchwarmer

limom said:


> The Birkin was orange and in the scene when MJ went to clean up the office.
> Not sure if it was real or not but it looked collapsed.



Thanks for informing me!  I think that was the episode before the last one, right?  Or was it the last episode?   I will find it regardless as I bought the season from Amazon instant video lol.   

Not sure if your screen name LI means you live on Long Island, but that's where I am, so just giving a shout out


----------



## benchwarmer

Has Lilly ever worn a fake bag to warrant MJ's comment that she did?   It was in the last episode I believe that she said that.   Those are fighting words in my book lol.   Call me anything but a wearer of fakes lol.   *kidding of course... but not entirely*


----------



## limom

benchwarmer said:


> Thanks for informing me!  I think that was the episode before the last one, right?  Or was it the last episode?   I will find it regardless as I bought the season from Amazon instant video lol.
> 
> Not sure if your screen name LI means you live on Long Island, but that's where I am, so just giving a shout out



Yep, shout out to you too!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

limom said:


> The Birkin was orange and in the scene when MJ went to clean up the office.
> Not sure if it was real or not but it looked collapsed.



Yeah, isn't it an orange croco embossed looking thing?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Yeah, isn't it an orange croco embossed looking thing?



Yes, that's it. Looks like something you'd get at a mall kiosk.


----------



## Love4H

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Yeah, isn't it an orange croco embossed looking thing?



Yeah, MJ has something plastic crocodile embossed that she's proudly presents as Birkin. 
And she talks about Lilly's fake Chanel? Not cool.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, that's it. Looks like something you'd get at a mall kiosk.



Or out the back of Lea's Pinto in her Texas days.


----------



## limom

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Or out the back of Lea's Pinto in her Texas days.



Damn! Is that what Lea was peddling lol?
I thought she sold jewelry or creams!
Doesn't everybody know that the cheapest and best fake can be obtained right out of any self respecting Chinatown???!!!!
What is wrong with those broads?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

limom said:


> Damn! Is that what Lea was peddling lol?
> I thought she sold jewelry or creams!
> Doesn't everybody know that the cheapest and best fake can be obtained right out of any self respecting Chinatown???!!!!
> What is wrong with those broads?



No, I was kidding. It was the things you mentioned. I was making a joke about her credibility.


----------



## benchwarmer

Alright... I just watched the part of the episode when MJ goes to Reza's condo to clear the air.   She walks in with a LV monogram speedy 'type' bag, it looks larger than a size 30.   I have three speedy 30s (mono, damier and azur) so I'm pretty familiar with that bag.    Right off the bat you see only the top of the 'leather' handle and it looks very light colored, only that color if it just comes out of the store.   Then you next see the bag in the last minute of the episode when she and Reza are hugging it out on the floor and the bag is situated on the couch.   There is a clear frame of the bag that you can pause and clearly see what you're dealing with.   The handle opening area looks unusually wide, (like open enough to go over the shoulder) it just seems off.   The brass lock is very yellow and shiny, no oxidation.   The piping along the bag sides is protruding and very visible and usually piping is more sucked in and barely detectable, especially from that far.   There was a sag factor which occurs in real LVs.   I can't believe it, but it just doesn't look real to me.   I can't believe Reza wouldn't say something to her bec. he seems to be pretty preoccupied with those types of things.   I always notice he's got his labels on, he wears a Cartier ring, maybe two Cartier rings, one on each hand, and a gold Rolex.   He was wearing a purple Gucci tie in that episode when he was talking to the camera about making up with her.   Someone like him would totally call her out on fake stuff, so that's what makes me give her the benefit of the doubt.   I would like to say I still find her likable even if she dabbles in fakes.  My best friend wears a fake Hermes Evelyn not because she wants one but most likely because her mother picked it up for her and to her it's just a thing to hold her crap in lol.   She knows my feelings on fakes and how I detest them but she's just not into all this and doesn't get the big deal, she wouldn't care if people knew it was fake, it just isn't even on her radar.   But I would think MJ would care, and Reza would never just sit idly by, so that's why I feel I must be mistaken, maybe the size 40 has a different size handle and the piping is different as well.


----------



## mzkyie

^^Which episode is this? LOL I want to see for myself.


----------



## benchwarmer

It's the last one that aired...Episode 5 "Please Bring a Man", air date Dec. 30, 2012.   The scene I'm referring to is in the last 2 min. of the episode, when MJ visits Reza to make up with him as they had a big blow out in the previous episode.  You can spot the bag's handle in the first second as she is standing in the doorway of his condo, then you see it for a millisecond as she's walking in, but you get a really good look at it, in the last minute when they are hugging and the bag is on the couch.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Or out the back of Lea's Pinto in her Texas days.



I can totally see Lea selling creams out of her trunk, trying to become the next Mary Kay


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

DC-Cutie said:


> I can totally see Lea selling creams out of her trunk, trying to become the next Mary Kay



Yes, using products not her own and jazzing them up with this and that thus, calling it redefining and exclusive miracle workers.


----------



## limom

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Yes, using products not her own and jazzing them up with this and that thus, calling it redefining and exclusive miracle workers.



Well, isn't it what most salons/spas do nowadays?
On another note, I am convinced that Elaine based his drag act on Lea.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

limom said:


> Well, isn't it what most salons/spas do nowadays?
> On another note, I am convinced that Elaine based his drag act on Lea.



Bwahaha.

We might get the  after us for being off topic - a la Shahs -

Back to topic. So yes, I assumed from the jump that MJ's bag was just a gussied up plastic trick or treat pumpkin.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I want to watch the last episode but it's not on Bravo. You Tube?


----------



## mzkyie

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I want to watch the last episode but it's not on Bravo. You Tube?



It's 1.99 on youtube I believe. I DVRed the episode.


----------



## km8282

Alex Spoils Me said:
			
		

> I want to watch the last episode but it's not on Bravo. You Tube?



They have rerun it a ton. I bet it will be on
a few times this weekend, especially Sunday before the new episode airs.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mzkyie said:


> It's 1.99 on youtube I believe. I DVRed the episode.



Ah, thanks.


----------



## benchwarmer

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I want to watch the last episode but it's not on Bravo. You Tube?




I don't have Bravo, that's why I buy the episodes from Amazon.   Bravo replays the episodes frequently though especially right before the next episode, as a previous poster said, they air the episode from the week before.   If you go on Amazon, you just have to click on Amazon Instant Video and then type in Shas At Sunset.   You'll see a list of episodes and you can buy the one you want or you can buy the season all at once and they just show up after they air.    I don't have television reception and only do netflix or order from Amazon or itunes.


----------



## starrynite_87

mzkyie said:
			
		

> ^^Which episode is this? LOL I want to see for myself.



You can also watch the episode where she goes to the therapist she's carrying it then too


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

benchwarmer said:


> I don't have Bravo, that's why I buy the episodes from Amazon.   Bravo replays the episodes frequently though especially right before the next episode, as a previous poster said, they air the episode from the week before.   If you go on Amazon, you just have to click on Amazon Instant Video and then type in Shas At Sunset.   You'll see a list of episodes and you can buy the one you want or you can buy the season all at once and they just show up after they air.    I don't have television reception and only do netflix or order from Amazon or itunes.



Oh I have Bravo but missed it on Sunday and I keep forgetting to set my dvr to record the most recent one. I know it will be on soon enough. Thanks for all the info tho.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm more interested in Persian Drake than anyone else.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Asa creeps me out. Girl you will never happen give up.


----------



## GoGlam

Jenny Cadine said:
			
		

> Asa creeps me out. Girl you will never happen give up.



Hahahah my thoughts exactly! Persian pop priestess *eye roll*


----------



## DC-Cutie

how old is Asa, 40?  She reminds me of these 40+ dudes still trying to be the next 50 Cent!

It. Aint. Happening!


----------



## starrynite_87

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> how old is Asa, 40?  She reminds me of these 40+ dudes still trying to be the next 50 Cent!
> 
> It. Aint. Happening!



Hey...2 Chainz is damn near 40 and he's now just getting hot


----------



## DC-Cutie

now how are they going to uninvite her on a trip that Bravo paid for?

GG stay loosing in 2013.


----------



## Sassys

That food looks so good


----------



## Lady_V

I actually feel bad for GG


----------



## Sassys

GG, may I have A coke, not some coke. Some coke sounds like you want the drug


----------



## AEGIS

her dad is there to make her sister apologize? what in the entire heck!


----------



## Sassys

GG, your job is to be a Kardashian. You do nothing, but be the face


----------



## AEGIS

starrynite_87 said:


> Hey...2 Chainz is damn near 40 and he's now just getting hot





titty boi in his previous life was doing it


----------



## mzkyie

Wow, she never looked more like a spoiled brat until now.


----------



## ILuvShopping

AEGIS said:


> her dad is there to make her sister apologize? what in the entire fvck!



and then she acts like she feels bad for her dad that he has to be in the middle..... girl you put him there! lol


----------



## AEGIS

i laughed when Gigi was excluded...am i a bad person?


----------



## AEGIS

doodoo tala....im about to take this and use it.


----------



## Sassys

Is lily wearing a wig?


----------



## Jenny Cadine

AEGIS said:


> doodoo tala....im about to take this and use it.



No wonder these guys have egos. Good Lord.


----------



## Delta Queen

Lady_V said:


> I actually feel bad for GG



I'm not a GG fan but this season is not fun for me since it's apparently "treat GG like a piece of s---" season. Regardless of what you think of her, it has to hurt to keep being uninvited by your "friends." And when did Asa become big dog? Not liking her.


----------



## Sassys

Why is MJ breathing like that. WTH

My EYES!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

I like Asa's butt lol. It looks good in that get up


----------



## GOALdigger

me and lilly are >< when it comes to alcohol.


----------



## starrynite_87

Can Bravo please stop with these bathing suit shots of MJ


----------



## DC-Cutie

MJ has given me the confidence to wear any bathing suit I damn near please!!!


----------



## mzkyie

Oh MJ Not again!!! We have to live through this bathing suit twice?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is it me, or does GG's nose look slightly bent


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Is Omid straight? Cause I don't get that vibe.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzkyie said:


> Oh MJ Not again!!! We have to live through this bathing suit twice?!



once wasnt enough, apparently.

MJ would have looked nice in a once piece and a fabulous, sheer cover-up!


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ has given me the confidence to wear any bathing suit I damn near please!!!





girl YES! she's on tv


----------



## Sassys

Uh, MJ I have been sober in Cabo


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ has given me the confidence to wear any bathing suit I damn near please!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

that's a bootleg looking Nikki Beach.  Nothing like my favorite in Marrakech


----------



## AEGIS

Jenny Cadine said:


> No wonder these guys have egos. Good Lord.





right?!


----------



## AEGIS

her tits look terrible


----------



## starrynite_87

Everyone there minus Lily looks a hot mess


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think i'm with lily. i'd be horrified.


----------



## AEGIS

Lily reminds me of myself freshman/sophmore year of college. Everyone is drunk and I'm sober.  It sucks.  I hated it.


----------



## Sassys

Wow, Lily's breast are horrible


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw a closeup picture of Lilly on her blog and now I see why she poses in a certain direction.  One side of her nose looks collapsed or something.

http://lillyghalichi.blogspot.com/2013/01/grab-piece-of-lilly-ghalichis-closet.html

Scroll down to the collage of pics, you can see for yourself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> Lily reminds me of myself freshman/sophmore year of college. Everyone is drunk and I'm sober.  It sucks.  I hated it.



tipsy is fine.  But when you're stumbling over people, getting loud and crazy, I'm out.  **Peace.  Two finger**


----------



## AngelCakes25

Omg MJs boooobs!!!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Lilly's surgeon must have messed up her nose because it sounds like no air can pass through it. Between the nasal voice and stuck up attitude no wonder she can't get a proper boyfriend.

MJ should bite the bullet and lose 40 lbs it would just kill Lilly, Reza and all her friends and frenemies. MJ could be a beautiful woman. I speak from experience, nothing burns certain people's butts like seeing you get fit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny Cadine said:


> Lilly's surgeon must have messed up her nose because it sounds like no air can pass through it. Between the nasal voice and stuck up attitude no wonder she can't get a proper boyfriend.
> 
> MJ should bite the bullet and lose 40 lbs it would just kill Lilly, Reza and all her friends and frenemies. MJ could be a beautiful woman. I speak from experience, nothing burns certain people's butts like seeing you get fit!



MJ isn't attractive.  she's just sloppy with her clothing selection.  I'm trying to overlook her fake handbag collection...


----------



## Sassys

It drives me crazy when women, get upset because someone does not like them. I loathe when they say, why is it that you don't like me, I did nothing to you. 

1. Why do you care if someone does not like you
2. I don't have to give you a reason why I don't like you. Maybe your aura just does not sit right with me.
3. Let it go, I don't like you and move on.


----------



## AEGIS

Jenny Cadine said:


> Lilly's surgeon must have messed up her nose because it sounds like no air can pass through it. Between the nasal voice and stuck up attitude no wonder she can't get a proper boyfriend.
> 
> MJ should bite the bullet and lose 40 lbs it would just kill Lilly, Reza and all her friends and frenemies. MJ could be a beautiful woman. I speak from experience, nothing burns certain people's butts like seeing you get fit!




reza would be happy for her


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw a closeup picture of Lilly on her blog and now I see why she poses in a certain direction.  One side of her nose looks collapsed or something.
> 
> http://lillyghalichi.blogspot.com/2013/01/grab-piece-of-lilly-ghalichis-closet.html
> 
> Scroll down to the collage of pics, you can see for yourself.



Yeah, I said that when we were watching episode 1. I noticed it when she met with Reza for the house tour


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> tipsy is fine.  But when you're stumbling over people, getting loud and crazy, I'm out.  **Peace.  Two finger**



this


----------



## starrynite_87

MJ and Asa look a mess standing next to Lily


----------



## Jenny Cadine

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ isn't attractive.  she's just sloppy with her clothing selection.  I'm trying to overlook her fake handbag collection...



She has a baseline good figure and pretty legs. The fashion sense is a whole nother issue. It would kill her " friends" if she lost weight. 

These men talk about their penises incessantly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I mean to say "MJ isn't unattractive"....


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ isn't attractive.  she's just sloppy with her clothing selection.  I'm trying to overlook her fake handbag collection...



yea in the face she looks older than she really is.


----------



## AEGIS

her voice is so annoying. i would punch her in the throat


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why is Sammy still around?  Go away!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

AEGIS said:


> reza would be happy for her



On one level. But he'd be jealous too.


----------



## starrynite_87

MJ you've been talking sh*t about her from day 1


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lilly's teeth look too big


----------



## Sassys

Uh, MJ just said she never called Reza or Asa, then she said she said it to Reza. Make up your mind


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> Lilly's teeth look too big



yes. it like no divison between her at all. So artifical.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

DC-Cutie said:


> Why is Sammy still around?  Go away!



Lilly should marry Sammy!


----------



## Sassys

Jenny Cadine said:


> Lilly should marry Sammy!



Is he rich?


----------



## Sassys

Oh sh$t they found her stash


----------



## Sassys

MJ I am eating, so I will not leave the table. Need food to soak up this alcohol


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'd love to see pics of Lilly before all of her cosmetic surgery.  When asked on her blog to post old pics, she claims that 'those pictures weren't taken with a digital camera' so she doesn't know how to put them on her blog....

Girl!  Bye!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Sassys said:


> Is he rich?



No but there are a million girls in L.A. looking for a rich man. Lilly needs to step it up.


----------



## AEGIS

that comment about lily's weave was accurate though


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd love to see pics of Lilly before all of her cosmetic surgery.  When asked on her blog to post old pics, she claims that 'those pictures weren't taken with a digital camera' so she doesn't know how to put them on her blog....
> 
> Girl!  Bye!





She passed the bar exam, but does not grasp the concept of a scanner  or using her iphone to take a digital picture of the film picture


----------



## GoGlam

Asa is the single link behind every single fight people are having.  Apparently no one cares that she's the one that actually shoved GG.  GG was just loud, obnoxious and talked a big game


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Am I the only one that thinks Asa is messy?? She has a sneaky-messy vibe about her.*~*


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> MJ has given me the confidence to wear any bathing suit I damn near please!!!



Yes!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Am I the only one that thinks Asa is messy?? She has a sneaky-messy vibe about her.*~*



Can't stand her! Especially after the Jermain Jr skeevyness.


----------



## ClassicFab

That scene with Jermaine Jr. was so awkward. All that whispering and what-not, man just talk, sh!t


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Sammy is so gross to me


The fact that he gets any play is solely based on his income


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm not okay with Lilly's breasts or MJs suit. 


Asa is looking hot.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ isn't attractive.  she's just sloppy with her clothing selection.  I'm trying to overlook her fake handbag collection...



MJ could be very attractive. She is a bit overweight and dresses both too young and too small for her size.
However, even without loosing weight she could look great.
She actually has a lot to work with under the mess.


----------



## Belle49

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Asa is the single link behind every single fight people are having.  Apparently no one cares that she's the one that actually shoved GG.  GG was just loud, obnoxious and talked a big game



I can't stand the bish and when her and Rezza team up they are nasty people! I actually felt bad for GG!!!

Wtf kind of boot leg Nikki Beach was that? I've been to the one in the South of France and NO


----------



## Sassys

Belle49 said:


> I can't stand the bish and when her and Rezza team up they are nasty people! I actually felt bad for GG!!!
> *
> Wtf kind of boot leg Nikki Beach was that? I've been to the one in the South of France and NO*



Exactly!


----------



## limom

Belle49 said:


> I can't stand the bish and when her and Rezza team up they are nasty people! I actually felt bad for GG!!!
> 
> Wtf kind of boot leg Nikki Beach was that? I've been to the one in the South of France and NO



Omg, is it supposed to be inspired by that beach???
Well, I guess they cater to a young low rent clientele but the beach in France is not really any better.
It is just a prettier Party Scene
Asa is rude and a trouble maker. And not for nothing Reza is turning into a major aZZhole this season so.
SO Mercedeh has a pill and drinking problem this week?
Meh, they all look like a bunch of drunks and I doubt that she is the only one getting pharmaceutical 
support in this crew.
Lilli must have been mortified but she is annoying as heck. What is her excuse for behaving like a Paris wannabe at her age?
This show is doing her no favor. She should quit while she is still somehow likable. I think she will be fired anyway after that Aids juice comment. That was obnoxious and ignorant. AC hates her. So.


----------



## luvs*it*

Belle49 said:


> I can't stand the bish and when her and Rezza team up they are nasty people! I actually felt bad for GG!!!





limom said:


> Omg, is it supposed to be inspired by that beach???
> Well, I guess they cater to a young low rent clientele but the beach in France is not really any better.
> It is just a prettier Party Scene
> *Asa is rude and a trouble maker. And not for nothing Reza is turning into a major aZZhole this season so.*SO Mercedeh has a pill and drinking problem this week?
> Meh, they all look like a bunch of drunks and I doubt that she is the only one getting pharmaceutical
> support in this crew.
> Lilli must have been mortified but she is annoying as heck. What is her excuse for behaving like a Paris wannabe at her age?
> This show is doing her no favor. She should quit while she is still somehow likable. I think she will be fired anyway after that Aids juice comment. That was obnoxious and ignorant. AC hates her. So.



*~*I agree with both of you. Reza is funny when he's not around Asa, but when they get together they are just flat out rude. I'm starting to dislike Lilly as well...she has a snotty attitude & it's not cute at all.*~*


----------



## GoGlam

LOL I have been to Nikki Beach on the French Riviera and this one at Cabo.  The Cabo trip was during college spring break and my friends picked it.  You can't compare the two but when I was in Cabo, it was with a group of 30 people.. Everyone from all different countries like Turkey, Morocco, Argentina, Brasil, Argentina, India etc etc (we called ourselves the UN because it was like each person represented a diff country) and the Cabo Nikki Beach was a lot of fun.  Full of young and attractive people.  What we saw on TV, unless the place went downhill in a couple of years, was probably their off season


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> LOL I have been to Nikki Beach on the French Riviera and this one at Cabo.  The Cabo trip was during college spring break and my friends picked it.  You can't compare the two but when I was in Cabo, it was with a group of 30 people.. Everyone from all different countries like Turkey, Morocco, Argentina, Brasil, Argentina, India etc etc (we called ourselves the UN because it was like each person represented a diff country) and the Cabo Nikki Beach was a lot of fun.  Full of young and attractive people.  What we saw on TV, unless the place went downhill in a couple of years, was probably their off season


Since they were complaining about the heat, I think it was in the middle of the summer, not the best time to be in Cabo.
They looked too old to be in that particular environment.
WTF, at my age, I don't go with my niece partying.
This is just foolish on both parts lol.


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:
			
		

> Since they were complaining about the heat, I think it was in the middle of the summer, not the best time to be in Cabo.
> They looked too old to be in that particular environment.
> WTF, at my age, I don't go with my niece partying.
> This is just foolish on both parts lol.



Probably!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Reza does seem a bit more 'mean girl' this season, especially when around Asa. 
I thought last season he didn't even like Asa that much? or am i just not remembering that correctly?

I sorta felt bad for MJ at the dinner table last night when they started ganging up on her, even though she was probably in the wrong. but Asa couldn't even realize that the thing that pissed MJ off the most was her making the comment about being a pill popper. Whether it be true or not, that's not something you say to a friend and out to dinner with other friends and around someone who isn't a friend.


----------



## Belle49

And why is Lily getting so defensive about being called an "acquaintance" I mean that's what she is


----------



## GoGlam

Belle49 said:
			
		

> And why is Lily getting so defensive about being called an "acquaintance" I mean that's what she is



Yep!


----------



## cjy

Last nights show was just a mess. Reza making fun of the white boy, who did look silly in that hat but seriously people in glass houses should not throw stones. Reza and gang looked like a bunch of 40 year olds who were trying to relive spring break. MJ was barely covered and Lilly could not move for fear her bodacious tatas would fly out. Mike drunker than I  ever was in college or high school. Why all the penis talk?? Is this really Persian culture??? Oh and don't we all appreciate hearing her describe Mike assets and showing a pic she just happened to have handy of Sammies as well???  Dear Lord. I also felt a bit bad for GG. They should not have uninvited her, that was mean. If they did not want her there then don't ask her, but once they did it was just mean. I also thought at the table MJ was trying to be nice at first and then the whole group ganged up and just laughed. Lilly should have kept her mouth shut  at the table as well. 
They are all pretty sad. I am sure Persians everywhere are just appauled by their behavior and praying people realize this is not the norm. What a bad representation.
I felt bad for Lilly there, she was way out of place.


----------



## slang

Mercedes past bank fraud conviction revealed:

*http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...ercedes-javid-criminal-past-prison-bank-fraud*


----------



## GoGlam

W o w


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Mercedes past bank fraud conviction revealed:
> 
> *http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...ercedes-javid-criminal-past-prison-bank-fraud*



Damn!  

She has a restricted real estate license!


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Mercedes past bank fraud conviction revealed:
> 
> *http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...ercedes-javid-criminal-past-prison-bank-fraud*



Holy sh$t balls!! Why do people not realize when they do realty shows, your past WILL come back to haunt you. Skeletons are never left in the closet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Waits for skeletons to fall out on the rest of cast


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Waits for skeletons to fall out on the rest of cast



Reza worked as a prostitute (just speculating lol)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Dumb. 

But it was also 20+ years ago.


----------



## cjy

Well well well. Spent a month behind bars, too.


----------



## cjy

I wonder what else will come out with her and the rest of the gang. I have a feeling there is more hiding.....


----------



## lho

AEGIS said:


> reza would be happy for her



No he wouldn't.  He's a horrible friend.


----------



## SherryF

goglam said:


> w o w



+1


----------



## FreshLilies

I am a real estate agent and have never heard of a "restricted" license. Must be a California thing. Really surprised they gave her any type of license, especially because her crime involved mishandling of funds. Wonder if someone can dig up her mug shot!


----------



## DC-Cutie

FreshLilies said:


> I am a real estate agent and have never heard of a "restricted" license. Must be a California thing. Really surprised they gave her any type of license, especially because her crime involved mishandling of funds. Wonder if someone can dig up her mug shot!



Maybe she's only allowed to show homes/properties but can be involved with any of the financial transactions. 

It does seem strange.


----------



## Sassys

FreshLilies said:


> I am a real estate agent and have never heard of a "restricted" license. Must be a California thing. Really surprised they gave her any type of license, especially because her crime involved mishandling of funds. *Wonder if someone can dig up her mug shot*!



Give it time...


----------



## lho

she was 18, not that big of a deal imo.


----------



## FreshLilies

Sassys said:


> GG, may I have A coke, not some coke. Some coke sounds like you want the drug



Hahahah I was wondering why it sounded weird to me when she said it! Girl is too used to saying "some coke"


----------



## FreshLilies

I thought I would like Lily, but now I don't. Come on, this is reality TV. Have a drink and loosen up. ENTERTAIN ME.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

FreshLilies said:


> I thought I would like Lily, but now I don't. Come on, this is reality TV. Have a drink and loosen up. ENTERTAIN ME.



Lol this made me laugh idk why


----------



## avedashiva

Does anyone know the name of the song that Asa and Reza were listening to in Asa's car in last night;s episode?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

*Can anyone identify the Panther/Tiger crystal ring Asa was wearing in last nights episode? *She was wearing it at Reza's house when they all called to uninvite GG to Mexico.

It looked awesome!!


----------



## needloub

Lily looks like a cartoon character to me.  I love designer labels as well, but it gets to be a bit much when it's her only existence...She is bit of a bore...come on girl, you're in Cabo, get that stick out of your a$$


----------



## lulilu

Isn't Asa a (little) old to think of herself as a Princess of anything?????

I think she is a very bad influence on Reza.  I also blame Reza for being a pr**k toward GG and MJ.  He is so flighty.  He just wants to be associated with the girl he thinks is cool.  What a jerk he is.  And Asa is operating under severe delusion about how "hip" she is.   Eeew.


----------



## Pearlv

I saw the show last night and was not happy with asa ans lily attitude. 
Lily was being a drama queen at the dinner table. Im glad sammy stood up for mj


----------



## MsLVinDC

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> how old is Asa, 40?  She reminds me of these 40+ dudes still trying to be the next 50 Cent!
> 
> It. Aint. Happening!



Right!!!


----------



## MsLVinDC

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Asa is the single link behind every single fight people are having.  Apparently no one cares that she's the one that actually shoved GG.  GG was just loud, obnoxious and talked a big game



This


----------



## MsLVinDC

luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*Am I the only one that thinks Asa is messy?? She has a sneaky-messy vibe about her.*~*



Double this


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lily doesn't belong on this show. I see why she did it. But I am not sure why Bravo thought she was interesting. She may be dumb but she isn't messy.

And Sunday must have been the night of pill popping denial. First Renee on Mob Wives saying that she hid her pill addiction. Now MJ. HAHAHA.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Lilly's toothpick legs in those mega-platforms are really disturbing. They make her look like a little goat creature. I don't like those hoof shoes on anybody but you need bigger legs like the Kardashians to carry them.


----------



## Lady_V

Lily is insanely boring and i am not a fan of hers.

Reza has changed so much this season. He reminds me of one of my gay friends...hes always looking to cling to the new hot chic and is willing to shun old friends in the process. Disgusting! MJ doesnt need that.

MJ definitely needs to get herself together but the rudeness and bullying at dinner was uncalled for.

Asa...one word....yuck!


----------



## Samia

I have a feeling that Sammy has feelings for MJ, more than just friends feelings.


----------



## Samia

avedashiva said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the name of the song that Asa and Reza were listening to in Asa's car in last night;s episode?


Was a Persian song right?

Anyway did you all see this
http://youtu.be/kqwexEakenU
Lily is so nasal! Annoying!


----------



## Lady_V

Samia said:


> I have a feeling that Sammy has feelings for MJ, more than just friends feelings.



I agree!


----------



## Aimee3

MJ is starting to remind me of her mother...in both her looks and her negativity and the way she talks to people.  It wasn't nice on her mother, and it's not nice on MJ either.


----------



## benchwarmer

Oh that dinner was so stressful, I was eating my own dinner watching it and I felt like I was stress eating lol, I take this waaaaaay too seriously.   

1. I hated that GG got un-invited and that Asa couldn't bring herself to hear an apology.

2. I thought the dinner was a train wreck.  Sammy completely analyzed the situation right, he said that MJ was saying how she felt comfortable enough in front of someone she doesn't know well (Lilly) to share this very personal and traumatic experience of witnessing her parents fight at a young age and feeling it affected her irreparably. 

3. Lilly was so self centered to just not be a lady and gloss over the acquaintance comment, that was the time to just ignore it and move on, it was nothing compared to MJs dress comment, this was not a time MJ was really picking on her.     Lilly got on MJ and then it was like a total gang up Sammy aside, Reza and Asa repeating insults that MJ said about Lilly at this dinner is just as bad if not worse than her saying them in the first place.   Asa and Reza showed complete heartlessness in airing that in front of Lilly, it's like they had really no sensitivity to Lilly to say that even, they were just on their own selfish mission to make MJ look bad who was having a moment of sharing a very personal experience, so sad.

3. And then MJ comes out looking like the one who loses control bec. the others maintain their control even though they are selfish and inconsiderate.   

4. The only thing about Lilly that was respectable in this episode was that she doesn't drink, I can relate to that bec. I don't drink either and can understand not having the desire to drink.  but beyond that, she was too quick to over react and gang up on MJ, she was loving it, having Asa and Reza in her corner.   

5. It was like MJ took the place of GG in this episode, GG is usually the one to lose control and be in the middle of a fight and with out her there, MJ got that role.

From this episode I lost respect for Asa and Reza, Lilly never really made much of an impact on me other than for how outrageous she is to look at.   I am team MJ and GG.


----------



## Delta Queen

I stopped liking Asa some time ago and Reza is making it hard to keep liking him. It's like he's weeding out his longtime friends one by one. Well, except for Asa!!


----------



## GoGlam

Jenny Cadine said:
			
		

> Lilly's toothpick legs in those mega-platforms are really disturbing. They make her look like a little goat creature. I don't like those hoof shoes on anybody but you need bigger legs like the Kardashians to carry them.



I agree.. They're so popular and flattering to almost no one eek


----------



## GoGlam

benchwarmer said:
			
		

> oh that dinner was so stressful, i was eating my own dinner watching it and i felt like i was stress eating lol, i take this waaaaaay too seriously.
> 
> 1. I hated that gg got un-invited and that asa couldn't bring herself to hear an apology.
> 
> 2. I thought the dinner was a train wreck.  Sammy completely analyzed the situation right, he said that mj was saying how she felt comfortable enough in front of someone she doesn't know well (lilly) to share this very personal and traumatic experience of witnessing her parents fight at a young age and feeling it affected her irreparably.
> 
> 3. Lilly was so self centered to just not be a lady and gloss over the acquaintance comment, that was the time to just ignore it and move on, it was nothing compared to mjs dress comment, this was not a time mj was really picking on her.     Lilly got on mj and then it was like a total gang up sammy aside, reza and asa repeating insults that mj said about lilly at this dinner is just as bad if not worse than her saying them in the first place.   Asa and reza showed complete heartlessness in airing that in front of lilly, it's like they had really no sensitivity to lilly to say that even, they were just on their own selfish mission to make mj look bad who was having a moment of sharing a very personal experience, so sad.
> 
> 3. And then mj comes out looking like the one who loses control bec. The others maintain their control even though they are selfish and inconsiderate.
> 
> 4. The only thing about lilly that was respectable in this episode was that she doesn't drink, i can relate to that bec. I don't drink either and can understand not having the desire to drink.  But beyond that, she was too quick to over react and gang up on mj, she was loving it, having asa and reza in her corner.
> 
> 5. It was like mj took the place of gg in this episode, gg is usually the one to lose control and be in the middle of a fight and with out her there, mj got that role.
> 
> From this episode i lost respect for asa and reza, lilly never really made much of an impact on me other than for how outrageous she is to look at.   I am team mj and gg.



+1


----------



## ChelseyT

does anyone know the name of the red dress lilly wore??


----------



## GoGlam

ChelseyT said:
			
		

> does anyone know the name of the red dress lilly wore??



I think it's from ASOS


----------



## summer2815

Samia said:


> I have a feeling that Sammy has feelings for MJ, more than just friends feelings.



When did Sammy become such a voice of reason too!  He seems to be the only one making sense.


----------



## summer2815

benchwarmer said:


> Oh that dinner was so stressful, I was eating my own dinner watching it and I felt like I was stress eating lol, I take this waaaaaay too seriously.
> 
> 1. I hated that GG got un-invited and that Asa couldn't bring herself to hear an apology.
> 
> 2. I thought the dinner was a train wreck.  Sammy completely analyzed the situation right, he said that MJ was saying how she felt comfortable enough in front of someone she doesn't know well (Lilly) to share this very personal and traumatic experience of witnessing her parents fight at a young age and feeling it affected her irreparably.
> 
> 3. Lilly was so self centered to just not be a lady and gloss over the acquaintance comment, that was the time to just ignore it and move on, it was nothing compared to MJs dress comment, this was not a time MJ was really picking on her.     Lilly got on MJ and then it was like a total gang up Sammy aside, Reza and Asa repeating insults that MJ said about Lilly at this dinner is just as bad if not worse than her saying them in the first place.   Asa and Reza showed complete heartlessness in airing that in front of Lilly, it's like they had really no sensitivity to Lilly to say that even, they were just on their own selfish mission to make MJ look bad who was having a moment of sharing a very personal experience, so sad.
> 
> 3. And then MJ comes out looking like the one who loses control bec. the others maintain their control even though they are selfish and inconsiderate.
> 
> 4. The only thing about Lilly that was respectable in this episode was that she doesn't drink, I can relate to that bec. I don't drink either and can understand not having the desire to drink.  but beyond that, she was too quick to over react and gang up on MJ, she was loving it, having Asa and Reza in her corner.
> 
> 5. It was like MJ took the place of GG in this episode, GG is usually the one to lose control and be in the middle of a fight and with out her there, MJ got that role.
> 
> From this episode I lost respect for Asa and Reza, Lilly never really made much of an impact on me other than for how outrageous she is to look at.   I am team MJ and GG.





I couldn't agree with your post more!  Well said!


----------



## shpahlc

summer2815 said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree with your post more!  Well said!



I couldn't agree more as well. However I found it kind of snotty of Lilly to say she doesn't drink because it makes you fat.


----------



## GoGlam

shpahlc said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more as well. However I found it kind of snotty of Lilly to say she doesn't drink because it makes you fat.



It's true though. Most of the time when my friends drink it's white wine or vodka soda to cut down on cals.. She takes it a step further but I think the real reason she doesn't drink is religion.


----------



## Swanky

I didn't think that was snotty.  Drinking in excess has all kinds of negative side effects, one of which is bloating and/or weight gain.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She wasn't lying. I know this firsthand. lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

shpahlc said:


> I couldn't agree more as well. However I found it kind of snotty of Lilly to say she doesn't drink because it makes you fat.



I actually wanted her to take a drink, so she could relax!

I'm all for drinking, in moderation. Every once in a while, isn't going to make you fat.


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> It's true though. Most of the time when my friends drink it's white wine or vodka soda to cut down on cals.. She takes it a step further but I think the real reason she doesn't drink is religion.



She might keep it halal. But somehow, I would be very surprised. At her age, if she was conservative, she would be married with children.
In any case, she came across so conceited which is weird considering the way she looks.


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> It's true though. Most of the time when my friends drink it's white wine or vodka soda to cut down on cals.. She takes it a step further but I think the real reason she doesn't drink is religion.



I wonder what her religion has to say about all that tacky plastic surgery...oh and her lifestyle...


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> She might keep it halal. But somehow, I would be very surprised. At her age, if she was conservative, she would be married with children.
> In any case, she came across so conceited which is weird considering the way she looks.



She must keep it halal when convenient.


----------



## Love4H

DC-Cutie said:


> She must keep it halal when convenient.



She clearly stated she doesn't drink bcs it makes you fat and lose control.

Ummmm, anyway, she's not religious to me... sleeping with a man for 10 years without marriage, having naked pictures taken and posted, making whorish swim suits is not keeping it halal. It's all haram.


----------



## cjy

limom said:


> She might keep it halal. But somehow, I would be very surprised. At her age, if she was conservative, she would be married with children.
> In any case, she came across so conceited which is weird considering the way she looks.



I am going to google halal. I am so interested in Persian culture now.


----------



## Love4H

cjy said:


> I am going to google halal. I am so interested in Persian culture now.



It's not Persian, it's Muslim, honey. There are Persian Jews and halal is not in their culture. 

Halal means "clean",  "lawful". It's living by the rules of Islam, and doesn't mean only food or drinks but also life style and life choices.

For example, casino is haram (sin) and winnings from casino will not be halal because a person didn't put his work into it.

Being half naked and showing her boobs out like Lilly does is not halal. Fake boobs can't be halal, lmao


----------



## cjy

Love4H said:


> It's not Persian, it's Muslim, honey. There are Persian Jews and halal is not in their culture.
> 
> Halal means "clean",  "lawful". It's living by the rules of Islam, and doesn't mean only food or drinks but also life style and life choices.
> 
> For example, casino is haram (sin) and winnings from casino will not be halal because a person didn't put his work into it.
> 
> Being half naked and Avignon her boobs out like Lilly does is not halal. Fake boobs can't be halal, lmao



Thank you so much!!!  I feel like I really want to uderstand the culture more. I love to learn, so when I hear something I have never heard, I want to know about it.


----------



## Samia

ITA, Lily probably doesn't even know the meaning of halal, I highly doubt that the reason she does not drink is because its haram.


----------



## benchwarmer

Yeah the comment she made about drinking making you get fat made me smh at her bec. girl couldn't possibly be any thinner and it looks like it's effortless for her.    I don't like when people say things like that bec. it's insulting to overweight people so I can see how it is snotty even if there is truth to it.   It's just another sentiment made by someone who doesn't think about how viewers watching, ie. MJ who is a little chunky might feel to hear her say that drinking makes you fat, not nice.

I have drank before, but never been drunk, just silly buzzed and I talk way too much and laugh too much, people think I'm funnier but I feel afterwards like I talked too much and made a fool of myself.   That is what keeps me from drinking socially.   But at a family dinner I'd have a little wine bec. I know I'm eating a meal and I'd never get buzzed and silly where people are giving each other looks over something I've said lol.

Next week we see more of this vacation and from the looks of it things get wild and Lilly is off on the side lines wide eyed and curling her lip in disgust.   See as someone that doesn't drink you got to just either not be there to experience it if it makes you uncomfortable (that was me in college, I avoided parties and such bec. I was uncomfortable by drunkenness) or go and just laugh and be easy going.  I don't like when people act like they're better just bec. they don't drink, it's a freaking vacation, people let their hair down, it's the time to do it lol.


----------



## Love4H

cjy said:


> Thank you so much!!!  I feel like I really want to uderstand the culture more. I love to learn, so when I hear something I have never heard, I want to know about it.



Any time. I'm Muslim and proud to share my knowledge 

Halal food is anything that's not pork. And the animal should be killed in proper way (no torture, no pain, with praying to God). 

And drinking alcohol is not allowed in Islam. 

But if Lilly was a proper Muslim, or GG at this matter, they wouldn't be running around half naked most of the time, or get fingered at a restaurant table.


----------



## lucywife

I felt bad for MJ, this is not the group who would listen. Sammy is scoring some points for being the only one who cares about her. 

How Asa and Reza became such good friends so suddenly? I don't think Reza even liked Asa that much in the beginning.


----------



## benchwarmer

lucywife said:


> I felt bad for MJ, this is not the group who would listen. Sammy is scoring some points for being the only one who cares about her.
> 
> How Asa and Reza became such good friends so suddenly? I don't think Reza even liked Asa that much in the beginning.



Yes, exactly!  I was taken aback this season that Reza and Asa were so tight bec. I clearly remember him ranking on her clothes last season behind her back.   Didn't he call her something like Pippy Longstockings last year?

Speaking of Pippy Long Stockings, is the cat in your avatar wearing a Pippy wig or a Wendy's wig?   I keep wondering about it lol.


----------



## Love4H

lucywife said:


> I felt bad for MJ, this is not the group who would listen. Sammy is scoring some points for being the only one who cares about her.
> 
> How Asa and Reza became such good friends so suddenly? I don't think Reza even liked Asa that much in the beginning.



Last season he said that he expects his friends to look good for a party and it means no crazy make up, straight hair. Definitely not Asa.

And when there was a pool party, he said everybody was hit with an ugly stick at the door, no pretty people, and was looking and laughing at Asa, that she was dressed 4 sizes too small.

He's a two faced douchebag. I loved him last season,but this season his true colors came out. The way he treats MJ is unacceptable.


----------



## Samia

^ Exactly, Reza did a 360 turn towards MJ this season!


----------



## Love4H

Samia said:


> ^ Exactly, Reza did a 360 turn towards MJ this season!



180, ya Samia! Lol. 360 is a full circle. 

I'm shocked by his behavior! He's a disgusting person!  I actually feel really bad for MJ being the target this season. She's drunk and crazy but she has a good heart...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> Any time. I'm Muslim and proud to share my knowledge
> 
> Halal food is anything that's not pork. And the animal should be killed in proper way (no torture, no pain, with praying to God).
> 
> And drinking alcohol is not allowed in Islam.
> 
> But if Lilly was a proper Muslim, or GG at this matter, they wouldn't be running around half naked most of the time, or get fingered at a restaurant table.



I'm not Muslim but I tend to get my fresh meats from the local halal market. It just taste better. 

That's all I have to add


----------



## lucywife

benchwarmer said:


> Speaking of Pippy Long Stockings, is the cat in your avatar wearing a Pippy wig or a Wendy's wig?   I keep wondering about it lol.



lol I think it's Pippy's wig. I found this avatar and I loved it.


----------



## Samia

Love4H said:


> 180, ya Samia! Lol. 360 is a full circle.
> 
> I'm shocked by his behavior! He's a disgusting person!  I actually feel really bad for MJ being the target this season. She's drunk and crazy but she has a good heart...


 LOL yes! this means its time for me to go to bed!!


----------



## Samia

I also think its funny who some of them when talking about marriage say i will only marry a Persian Jew or a Persian Muslim, clearly they don't go by religion in other matters of life so I really don't get why it would matter!


----------



## GoGlam

I know a lot of Muslims.. Some that even come from the Saudi Royal Family.  I dated a few Muslims.  They literally pick and choose things to follow to justify to themselves that they are abiding by Islam and its principles.  I can write a book about the things they do/did and weren't supposed to.  There are two things that they will usually stay away from 1) pork for sure and 2) alcohol in public.  This has been true for many of the Muslims I know.  Yet they have no problems sleeping with people, etc.

Lilly always talks about how strict her family was and who knows what she tells them about a few things like her boyfriend.  She was engaged to him, so they may have looked the other way (or she may have led them to believe nothing was happening).  Drinking or proclaiming you do drink on national tv/in public could be a whole other animal.


----------



## cjy

Love4H said:


> Any time. I'm Muslim and proud to share my knowledge
> 
> Halal food is anything that's not pork. And the animal should be killed in proper way (no torture, no pain, with praying to God).
> 
> And drinking alcohol is not allowed in Islam.
> 
> But if Lilly was a proper Muslim, or GG at this matter, they wouldn't be running around half naked most of the time, or get fingered at a restaurant table.



After watching this show I feel I should educate myself on their beliefs. I just want to. I do feel there must be people of this culture who are most likely mortified by the example of Persian culture they are displaying. That is another reason I want to learn because I don't feel I am seeing the real deal,
Does this make sense????


----------



## cjy

GoGlam said:


> I know a lot of Muslims.. Some that even come from the Saudi Royal Family.  I dated a few Muslims.  They literally pick and choose things to follow to justify to themselves that they are abiding by Islam and its principles.  I can write a book about the things they do/did and weren't supposed to.  There are two things that they will usually stay away from 1) pork for sure and 2) alcohol in public.  This has been true for many of the Muslims I know.  Yet they have no problems sleeping with people, etc.
> 
> Lilly always talks about how strict her family was and who knows what she tells them about a few things like her boyfriend.  She was engaged to him, so they may have looked the other way (or she may have led them to believe nothing was happening).  Drinking or proclaiming you do drink on national tv/in public could be a whole other animal.



Wow so it is deffinately a contridiction that we are seeing


----------



## GoGlam

cjy said:
			
		

> Wow so it is deffinately a contridiction that we are seeing



Without a doubt


----------



## Love4H

cjy said:


> After watching this show I feel I should educate myself on their beliefs. I just want to. I do feel there must be people of this culture who are most likely mortified by the example of Persian culture they are displaying. That is another reason I want to learn because I don't feel I am seeing the real deal,
> Does this make sense????



It surely makes sense!

No, you see mostly the real deal. Persians and Arabs are very much into showing off and etc, that's what you see in this show. It's all about the image 
And the relationships with parents are very true. When Reza said you think it's weird we talk about gold penises and we think its weird you got kicked out from the parents house when you're 18. That's so true! Persians are very much mamas little boys until they're 80. 

Modern Persians nor Arabs are not very religious. They say I'm Muslim or Jewish but simply due traditions. I doubt MJ, Lilly or GG pray 5 times a day or fast during Ramadan. But we saw that Mike follows the Jewish traditions with the sabbath dinner with his family, I liked that, it looked very cosy and respectful.


----------



## lulilu

I thought earlier in the season they were talking about being Jewish, not Muslim.


----------



## Love4H

Samia said:


> LOL yes! this means its time for me to go to bed!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> I thought earlier in the season they were talking about being Jewish, not Muslim.



I think they are a mix of Jewish and Muslim.


----------



## Love4H

GoGlam said:


> I know a lot of Muslims.. Some that even come from the Saudi Royal Family.  I dated a few Muslims.  They literally pick and choose things to follow to justify to themselves that they are abiding by Islam and its principles.  I can write a book about the things they do/did and weren't supposed to.  There are two things that they will usually stay away from 1) pork for sure and 2) alcohol in public.  This has been true for many of the Muslims I know.  Yet they have no problems sleeping with people, etc.
> 
> Lilly always talks about how strict her family was and who knows what she tells them about a few things like her boyfriend.  She was engaged to him, so they may have looked the other way (or she may have led them to believe nothing was happening).  Drinking or proclaiming you do drink on national tv/in public could be a whole other animal.



Oh lol, I know maaaaaaaaaany Saudies.

They surely party hard, have the craziest parties, drink like there's no tomorrow.  My best friend is Saudi, also from the royal family, he goes crazy in night clubs in NYC or Paris, bottles non stop, girls one after another. When he's asked where he's from while partying, he says he's from Dubai. Because Dubai is Las Vegas of Middle East and very open minded. 
But when he's in a good behavior, no alcohol involved, he tells people he's from KSA.


----------



## Love4H

lulilu said:


> I thought earlier in the season they were talking about being Jewish, not Muslim.



GG, Lilly, MJ are Muslims and looking for Muslim husbands.

Mike and Summy are Jewish.

Reza said he was both  

Asa is Persian pop goddess, I guess it means her religion too.


----------



## sasha671

Mike and Sammy are Jewish. The rest of them are Muslim. Resa is half but he was estranged from his Jewish father most of his life so I think he identifies as Muslim. Plus since his mother is not Jewish he really cant be considered Jewish


----------



## ilovehoneybleu

Love4H said:


> She clearly stated she doesn't drink bcs it makes you fat and lose control.
> 
> Ummmm, anyway, she's not religious to me... sleeping with a man for 10 years without marriage, having naked pictures taken and posted, making whorish swim suits is not keeping it halal.* It's all haram*.



This is hilarious . Made me laugh


----------



## legaldiva

Last week was totally insane ... I can't believe that none of them have had any really serious problems because of the very dangerous drinking they do.

I actually like Lily's attitude re: their behavior as a nice contrast that not everyone acts like a lunatic binge drinking every possible chance.

And her tatas at the faux-Nikki Beach were slightly obscene.


----------



## benchwarmer

Love4H said:


> 180, ya Samia! Lol. 360 is a full circle.
> 
> I'm shocked by his behavior! He's a disgusting person!  I actually feel really bad for MJ being the target this season. She's drunk and crazy but she has a good heart...




LOL I make that same mistake all the time that I just stopped using that expression lol.   I can't count how many times dh would correct me on that one.

I totally agree about MJ, drunk and crazy but man I think she's a nice and good person.   She and GG are the ones I could see being friends with in the bunch.   Reza does still crack me up though, he's a funny dude, wicked sense of humor, but he is being mean this season.


----------



## GoGlam

Love4H said:
			
		

> Oh lol, I know maaaaaaaaaany Saudies.
> 
> They surely party hard, have the craziest parties, drink like there's no tomorrow.  My best friend is Saudi, also from the royal family, he goes crazy in night clubs in NYC or Paris, bottles non stop, girls one after another. When he's asked where he's from while partying, he says he's from Dubai. Because Dubai is Las Vegas of Middle East and very open minded.
> But when he's in a good behavior, no alcohol involved, he tells people he's from KSA.



Yep.. Those are the guys!! Same story with most of my guy Saudi friends--I mean down to a t! The ladies can be different but usually depends on where they have lived/gone to school


----------



## GoGlam

I wonder if Reza was always like he is this season or if his newfound fame went to his head


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> I wonder if Reza was always like he is this season or if his newfound fame went to his head



I think it's a combination of the two.  He was already this way, being on TV just magnified it.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I think it's a combination of the two.  He was already this way, being on TV just magnified it.



Yeah probably.  He's getting up into Regina George territory


----------



## benchwarmer

GoGlam said:


> Yep.. Those are the guys!! Same story with most of my guy Saudi friends--I mean down to a t! The ladies can be different but usually depends on where they have lived/gone to school



So when MJ said about her party bus, "It's so Persian, it's Saudi,"  or something to that affect you got it.   I didn't get it but I laughed anyway bec. it sounded funny/poignant.   

I bet people who are Persian and Muslim must really get a kick out of the show seeing it from their perspective.  I've known Persian Jews over the years but I don't know them now.  When I was much younger, like early 20's, I tutored a Persian little boy from the sweetest family.   I totally recall his mother calling him by his name and adding 'Jun' after it.   His name was Neri and she would say Neri Jun.   I later learned that Jun meant dear.   I was starting to wonder why all her kids had the same middle name Jun lol, just joking, lol, ok maybe I really did wonder that lol.


----------



## GoGlam

benchwarmer said:
			
		

> So when MJ said about her party bus, "It's so Persian, it's Saudi,"  or something to that affect you got it.   I didn't get it but I laughed anyway bec. it sounded funny/poignant.
> 
> I bet people who are Persian and Muslim must really get a kick out of the show seeing it from their perspective.  I've known Persian Jews over the years but I don't know them now.  When I was much younger, like early 20's, I tutored a Persian little boy from the sweetest family.   I totally recall his mother calling him by his name and adding 'Jun' after it.   His name was Neri and she would say Neri Jun.   I later learned that Jun meant dear.   I was starting to wonder why all her kids had the same middle name Jun lol, just joking, lol, ok maybe I really did wonder that lol.



Lol yes.. Saudis like to do it big when it comes to certain things.  One of the hardest citizenships to attain worldwide


----------



## Love4H

GoGlam said:


> Lol yes.. Saudis like to do it big when it comes to certain things.  One of the hardest citizenships to attain worldwide



And hardest visas to get.
It's really hard to get visa even for hadj. Many people wait or years and years, and die without getting it.

Being a Muslim, not a very strict one, ok, not strict at all, but I used to have respect to the KSA people. I thought it was a holy country and people were pure and religious. How naive of me!


----------



## Love4H

benchwarmer said:


> So when MJ said about her party bus, "It's so Persian, it's Saudi,"  or something to that affect you got it.   I didn't get it but I laughed anyway bec. it sounded funny/poignant.
> 
> I bet people who are Persian and Muslim must really get a kick out of the show seeing it from their perspective.  I've known Persian Jews over the years but I don't know them now.  When I was much younger, like early 20's, I tutored a Persian little boy from the sweetest family.   I totally recall his mother calling him by his name and adding 'Jun' after it.   His name was Neri and she would say Neri Jun.   I later learned that Jun meant dear.   I was starting to wonder why all her kids had the same middle name Jun lol, just joking, lol, ok maybe I really did wonder that lol.



Yeah, MJs bus with strip poll and lights and music is how Saudi party, only they do it with supermodels dancing naked and JLo singing.

"Jaan" is not only Iranian thing, Armenians and Georgians say it, also some Turkish people too.


----------



## ChelseyT

GoGlam said:


> I think it's from ASOS


ok  thanks


----------



## GoGlam

Love4H said:
			
		

> Yeah, MJs bus with strip poll and lights and music is how Saudi party, only they do it with supermodels dancing naked and JLo singing.
> 
> "Jaan" is not only Iranian thing, Armenians and Georgians say it, also some Turkish people too.



Pakistanis, Indians as well


----------



## GoGlam

Sammy is a good friend for standing up for MJ, even though he was just being rational, unlike the others.  If he lost weight, he'd probably have his fair share of women interested


----------



## fashiontattle

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Pakistanis, Indians as well



I agree.. It's a term of endearment that's what I call the fiancé, jaan,jaana, jaanum, joon, several ways of pronouncing it depending on the language being spoken!


----------



## Love4H

GoGlam said:


> Sammy is a good friend for standing up for MJ, even though he was just being rational, unlike the others.  If he lost weight, he'd probably have his fair share of women interested



Yes, he acted nice this time but last season he brought MJs ex boyfriend to a blind date with MJ, and ignored her being uncomfortable. That was mean of him, I didn't like it at all...


----------



## GoGlam

Love4H said:
			
		

> Yes, he acted nice this time but last season he brought MJs ex boyfriend to a blind date with MJ, and ignored her being uncomfortable. That was mean of him, I didn't like it at all...



Lol was he paying attention to MJ while that was happening?  He probably heard from both of them that they missed each other and tried to set them back up.. Guess he failed


----------



## Love4H

GoGlam said:


> Lol was he paying attention to MJ while that was happening?  He probably heard from both of them that they missed each other and tried to set them back up.. Guess he failed



Her ex boyfriend was all over her, and MJ was trying to push him away, and Sammy was there next to them trying to get it on with some chick. He could see MJ wasn't happy about this...


----------



## GoGlam

Love4H said:
			
		

> Her ex boyfriend was all over her, and MJ was trying to push him away, and Sammy was there next to them trying to get it on with some chick. He could see MJ wasn't happy about this...



No bueno


----------



## lho

lucywife said:


> I felt bad for MJ, this is not the group who would listen. Sammy is scoring some points for being the only one who cares about her.
> 
> How Asa and Reza became such good friends so suddenly? I don't think Reza even liked Asa that much in the beginning.



Totally agree about Sammy.  Reza's a frenemy.


----------



## starrynite_87

Samia said:
			
		

> I also think its funny who some of them when talking about marriage say i will only marry a Persian Jew or a Persian Muslim, clearly they don't go by religion in other matters of life so I really don't get why it would matter!



I don't think that religion is a big deal because a lot of the Persians I know are both Jewish and Muslim


----------



## Ladybug09

Love4H said:


> It's not Persian, it's Muslim, honey. There are Persian Jews and halal is not in their culture.
> 
> Halal means "clean",  "lawful". It's living by the rules of Islam, and doesn't mean only food or drinks but also life style and life choices.
> 
> For example, casino is haram (sin) and winnings from casino will not be halal because a person didn't put his work into it.
> 
> Being half naked and showing her boobs out like Lilly does is not halal. Fake boobs can't be halal, lmao



Let's not even talk about the halal makeup...wonder what category Lilly fits in...


----------



## ilovehoneybleu

I think Lily is a sweet girl. I know she gets a lot of slack here, but I find her to be a sweet person. I've corresponded with her before, and she took my constructive criticism so politely (before the show started).  I understand her threaded hairline issues too cause I have the same ish going on. I just never knew people may be having some of the thoughts expressed here regarding her hairlune about me IRL too, LOL!  

Am completely repulsed by MJ . The way Reza was dancing over her and spraying her with the champagne bottle acting like it was his penis was DISGUSTING! I was traumatised watching it on my tv at home!


----------



## starrynite_87

ilovehoneybleu said:
			
		

> I think Lily is a sweet girl. I know she gets a lot of slack here, but I find her to be a sweet person. I've corresponded with her before, and she took my constructive criticism so politely (before the show started).  I understand her threaded hairline issues too cause I have the same ish going on. I just never knew people may be having some of the thoughts expressed here regarding her hairlune about me IRL too, LOL!
> 
> Am completely repulsed by MJ . The way Reza was dancing over her and spraying her with the champagne bottle acting like it was his penis was DISGUSTING! I was traumatised watching it on my tv at home!



I m one of the few people who actually like Lily...I was repulsed by both MJ and Reza....I enjoy a few cocktails while on vacation as much as the next person, but after a certain age it's not cute to act the way they were behaving...and this is coming from a 25 year old


----------



## AngelCakes25

starrynite_87 said:
			
		

> I m one of the few people who actually like Lily...I was repulsed by both MJ and Reza....I enjoy a few cocktails while on vacation as much as the next person, but after a certain age it's not cute to act the way they were behaving...and this is coming from a 25 year old



Feel the same and I'm 22


----------



## mundodabolsa

Jenny Cadine said:


> Lilly should marry Sammy!



no sammy and mj should marry, to me they are clearly in love. 



Sassys said:


> Is he rich?



he works for mohammed, lisa vanderpump's friend, yolanda foster's ex. so he probably has more real $$ than any of the other castmates. 



Samia said:


> I have a feeling that Sammy has feelings for MJ, more than just friends feelings.



I've seen it since day one, he truly cares for her.


----------



## cjy

AngelCakes25 said:


> Feel the same and I'm 22



Good for you!!!


----------



## cjy

starrynite_87 said:


> I m one of the few people who actually like Lily...I was repulsed by both MJ and Reza....I enjoy a few cocktails while on vacation as much as the next person, but after a certain age it's not cute to act the way they were behaving...and this is coming from a 25 year old



Your mom and dad must be very very proud of you. My daughter was/is the same way and it's a great feeling for a parent.


----------



## Sassys

Damn, Asa has a lot of cellulite.


----------



## Sassys

Wait, isn't Reza MJ's best friend? Why is he talking about her like this?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Lilly is wearing the same bikini as Jen Stano did on Trophy Wives. It's from their upcoming line.


----------



## GoGlam

Asa = Persian Pop Priestess Ms. Piggy


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Great MJ, drunk text the drunk. You expect her to forgive you now that your friends hate you?!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Asa is one nasty biatch!


----------



## starrynite_87

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> Lilly is wearing the same bikini as Jen Stano did on Trophy Wives. It's from their upcoming line.



I just checked out their website... They have some cute bikini... Love the high waisted  shorts so cute


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Lilly is pint size. Cute *** tho


----------



## Sassys

Fat is NOT curves. I am so tired of over weight women saying they have curves.


----------



## starrynite_87

I can't with Asa and her size too small bikini bottom....can't she get a yeast infection like that


----------



## Delta Queen

I so did not need to see that much of Asa!  :lolots:


----------



## natcolb65

I can not stand Lilly and I think her body is gross. She needs to eat.


----------



## AEGIS

Lily sounds like an idiot. I hate her voice and I want them to throw her in the water and leave her behind.


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:
			
		

> Fat is NOT curves. I am so tired of over weight women saying they have curves.



RIGHT!!!! There is a difference between thick and fat


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Thank you Mike and Asa!! Omg Lilly has body dysmorphic disorder!! She's so annoying!


----------



## AEGIS

I like Asa's body best out of those women in Mexico.
the drunk is too large
Lily is an annie with hard fake tits which look gross
ick...


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> RIGHT!!!! There is a difference between thick and fat



So annoying. Kim K is curvy, Monique, MJ, Oprah are fat. One of my pet peeves when fat women say they are curvy. Drives me nuts. Asa is out of shape


----------



## Delta Queen

"I'm curvy" is going to become my new mantra.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Delta Queen said:


> I so did not need to see that much of Asa!  :lolots:



Or Assa. Oops.


----------



## starrynite_87

natcolb65 said:
			
		

> I can not stand Lilly and I think her body is gross. She needs to eat.



I can't stand it when people say that.... I'm naturally thin and you don't know how many times I've had random people come up to me an say stuff like " OMG you're so thin...do you eat" or " OMG you need to eat something"....I'm 5'3 104lbs I have big boobs and a little *** I don't look unhealthy....I think its rude when people say that i don't go up to over weight people and make comments like "OMG you're so fat... You need to stop eating"


----------



## Sassys

Damn, Asa has cellulite on her arms to.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

It must be the thing for Persian women to have lash and extension lines.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

starrynite_87 said:
			
		

> I can't stand it when people say that.... I'm naturally thin and you don't know how many times I've had random people come up to me an say stuff like " OMG you're so thin...do you eat" or " OMG you need to eat something"....I'm 5'3 104lbs I have big boobs and a little *** I don't look unhealthy....I think its rude when people say that i don't go up to over weight people and make comments like "OMG you're so fat... You need to stop eating"



I agree. Lilly eats like crazy!!


----------



## AEGIS

starrynite_87 said:


> I can't stand it when people say that.... I'm naturally thin and you don't know how many times I've had random people come up to me an say stuff like " OMG you're so thin...do you eat" or " OMG you need to eat something"....I'm 5'3 104lbs I have big boobs and a little *** I don't look unhealthy....I think its rude when people say that i don't go up to over weight people and make comments like "OMG you're so fat... You need to stop eating"





maybe you should


anyway--why are they selling fake hair at $89 a pack? you mean to tell me they couldn't get a direct vendor hookup? it's not hard.  women do it everyday--buy from China directly and then put up a youtube video about the hair being some Brazilian ish.


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> I can't stand it when people say that.... I'm naturally thin and you don't know how many times I've had random people come up to me an say stuff like " OMG you're so thin...do you eat" or " OMG you need to eat something"....I'm 5'3 104lbs I have big boobs and a little *** I don't look unhealthy....I think its rude when people say that i don't go up to over weight people and make comments like "OMG you're so fat... You need to stop eating"



You know damn well Lily is the type that starves herself.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Ummmm, Jenna Jameson cameo?!?!


----------



## starrynite_87

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> I agree. Lilly eats like crazy!!



I eat like every 5 seconds...I'm the type of person that looks forward to the next meal


----------



## AEGIS

flsurfergirl3 said:


> It must be the thing for Persian women to have lash and extension lines.





no. i know lots of persian women who do neither.  i think it's moreso an LA thing


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> You know damn well Lily is the type that starves herself.




she does not seem naturally THAT thin to me. i think she is inclined to be itty but idk....


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Ok, GG & Omid are cute. In a kinda gross sorta way. *shame*


----------



## starrynite_87

AEGIS said:
			
		

> maybe you should
> 
> anyway--why are they selling fake hair at $89 a pack? you mean to tell me they couldn't get a direct vendor hookup? it's not hard.  women do it everyday--buy from China directly and then put up a youtube video about the hair being some Brazilian ish.



LOL...I was just on the Bella Dream website looking for my next install


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Sassys said:


> You know damn well Lily is the type that starves herself.



I was very tiny and ate a lot up until 35+. So I know it is possible. After that I had to watch every dang calorie! I'm on the fence about Lilly. In some ways she seems ok. If she loosened up a bit she'd get more guys. I still think she may be a virgin, just a vibe I get from her.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

GG's website isn't even working lol


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Yep, when I turned 30 it was all downhill. Years of waiting crap and being skinny caught up!!


----------



## Sassys

Jenny Cadine said:


> I was very tiny and ate a lot up until 35+. So I know it is possible. After that I had to watch every dang calorie! I'm on the fence about Lilly. In some ways she seems ok. If she loosened up a bit she'd get more guys. I still think she may be a virgin, just a vibe I get from her.



Wait she said she was Virgin? Not buying it. 30years old and her man buys her these things without putting out, not buying


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Nevermind, it's up now. Why would one pay $90 for synthetic? My real ones were $139


----------



## Sassys

As far as MJ's pill bottle they find; don't they put animal medication in green pill bottles? Could it be her dogs medicine and not her abusing drugs?


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Sassys said:


> Wait she said she was Virgin? Not buying it. 30years old and her man buys her these things without putting out, not buying



No she didn't say it. But I think it explains a lot of her attitude. She talks about this boyfriend yet says she's never had a real relationship. She just seems very odd and sheltered in many ways.


----------



## starrynite_87

It's funny to me how the person in their 20's is more mature than the 40 year olds


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Sassys said:
			
		

> As far as MJ's pill bottle they find; don't they put animal medication in green pill bottles? Could it be her dogs medicine and not her abusing drugs?



Idk that's a far stretch. Why would she bring it to Mexico? And for it to be in that small bag?! It's VERY illegal to have an unlabeled bottle with mixed drugs in it. My Mom had a friend who was locked up because he had his sons meds mixed in an unlabeled bottle and was pulled over.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Wait she said she was Virgin? Not buying it. 30years old and her man buys her these things without putting out, not buying



i dont think she is.  she said she was a virgin when she met him

Lily nobody is telling you to drink but you can still get loose


----------



## Sassys

Who brings a birkin to a club


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Wtf brings a Birkin to a Cabo club?! Thank you Asa!!


----------



## AEGIS

before they even mentioned her birkin i was annoyed with that sh*t at the club. like be appropriate


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MJ is the Persian Snookie


----------



## Jenny Cadine

AEGIS said:


> i dont think she is.  she said she was a virgin when she met him
> 
> Lily nobody is telling you to drink but you can still get loose



Well, Lilly probably isn't then. But she is definitely uptight.
MJ needs to slap Reza and Asa. Hard.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Omg the outed MJ's age!! I cannot believe it!


----------



## AEGIS

she looks nice in that black suit


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:
			
		

> As far as MJ's pill bottle they find; don't they put animal medication in green pill bottles? Could it be her dogs medicine and not her abusing drugs?



You called it...I guess


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> You called it...I guess



Lol. See!!

My friend gave her cat meds and it was in a green bottle


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Is she chasing him for the bottle?


----------



## missyb

Lilly's voice is so annoying!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

missyb said:
			
		

> Lilly's voice is so annoying!!!



She reminds me of Daria's sister when she talks


----------



## flsurfergirl3

No way in hell I'm walking thru some airport in Heels


----------



## AEGIS

slang said:


> Mercedes past bank fraud conviction revealed:
> 
> *http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...ercedes-javid-criminal-past-prison-bank-fraud*





omg this doesn't work anymore!


----------



## Delta Queen

Sassys said:


> Lol. See!!
> 
> My friend gave her cat meds and it was in a green bottle



Yep, my cat's meds come in green bottles and many years ago I had a cat who developed problems in his old age.  He was prescribed Valium!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

AEGIS said:


> I like Asa's body best out of those women in Mexico.
> the drunk is too large
> Lily is an annie with hard fake tits which look gross
> ick...



I soooo agree. Sure, she has some cellulite and whatever but she looks the most real to me.

Personally I am on the thicker side - always have been - will say that I have lost lots of weight over the years but I would kill for Asa's body. She DOES have curves, but by no means fat. That's ridiculous to me.

Not everyone can be thin and tight, no matter how much you work out or starve.  Even if I got down to say 130 lbs, I would still have a front butt. It's from gaining and losing over the years and runs in the family. No amount of sit-ups or whatnot will help me lose it. I hate it and will have surgery when I get enough $$$ saved up. Life is toooo short not to be happy.

And MJ, she's out of shape but I wouldn't call her fat or obese (maybe according to medical charts, but I don't give a sh!t).

As someone else said, Oprah, Monique, Gabby S whatshername, they are fat/obese.

I can't with "thin" women sometimes.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

AEGIS said:


> omg this doesn't work anymore!



It's like when she was 18 years old or something, over 20+ years ago.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Delta Queen said:


> "I'm curvy" is going to become my new mantra.



For me, after losing over 100 lbs yet still "fat", I will take curvy over being called "fat" anyday. My damn, people, worry about yourself.


----------



## limom

Alex Spoils Me said:


> For me, after losing over 100 lbs yet still "fat", I will take curvy over being called "fat" anyday. My damn, people, worry about yourself.



I am a bit of a fatty myself but no matter how thin I ever were, I have always had cellulite period.
But I have always rocked a bikini and much like Mercedeh, I truly do not care what other people think.
It must be a cultural thing, I always had men looking at my generous behind.
My hips are here to stay


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

limom said:


> I am a bit of a fatty myself but no matter how thin I ever were, I have always had cellulite period.
> But I have always rocked a bikini and much like Mercedeh, I truly do not care what other people think.
> It must be a cultural thing, I always had men looking at my generous behind.
> My hips are here to stay



Lol. If it weren't for my front butt, I would be happy with me. I am kinda tall too, so I don't look my weight 168. And yes, I put it out there.


----------



## limom

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Lol. If it weren't for my front butt, I would be happy with me. I am kinda tall too, so I don't look my weight 168. And yes, I put it out there.



Good for you! I have been everything from 120 to 185 and I am way over 150 right now.
Congrats on your weight loss. It is a great accomplishment.


----------



## GoGlam

I was excited when I learned Lilly was joining the cast. I thought she would bring some glamour to the show. Now I would like her to go away.  Not drinking has nothing to do with not having fun.  Please.  She is acting like she is all that and a bag of chips.. Why?  Her looks are only based on fluff (which is fine), but she has zero personality.  She is a filler friend.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

limom said:


> Good for you! I have been everything from 120 to 185 and I am way over 150 right now.
> Congrats on your weight loss. It is a great accomplishment.



Thank you. 150 is my goal.

Sorry to be off topic, guys.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

GoGlam said:


> I was excited when I learned Lilly was joining the cast. I thought she would bring some glamour to the show. Now I would like her to go away.  Not drinking has nothing to do with not having fun.  Please.  She is acting like she is all that and a bag of chips.. Why?  Her looks are only based on fluff (which is fine), but she has zero personality.  She is a filler friend.



Agreed. She's not helping herself or the show.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Lilly needs to lighten up. She was so stuffy on the trip, if you have seen previews of how everyone is in LA, then Cabo would be 10x crazier, just dont go. Jeez.


----------



## tory_c

I'm a 20something who doesn't drink or anything like that and maaaan lilly is a wetblanket. If you hate drunks then don't go to clubs,easy as that. She sounded ridiculous when talking about her "sagging" body. Girl hit the weights and tone up a bit there ya go!


----------



## GoGlam

Alex Spoils Me said:
			
		

> Agreed. She's not helping herself or the show.



Lol I love your profile picture!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Say what you want about Asa and MJ body I like that they wear what they want because they are comfortable in their own skin.  I rather be around someone like that than a self absorbed girl who feels everyone should or wants to look like them just because they are skinny.  But really underneath all that they are as insecure as they come.

Lily knows good and darn well that she has no "sagging" skin, she was just fishing for compliments.  I can not stand when women do that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Say what you want about Asa and MJ body I like that they wear what they want because they are comfortable in their own skin.  I rather be around someone like that than a self absorbed girl who feels everyone should or wants to look like them just because they are skinny.  But really underneath all that they are as insecure as they come.
> 
> Lily knows good and darn well that she has no "sagging" skin, she was just fishing for compliments.  I can not stand when women do that.



I'm glad Asa gave her the side-eye and MJ was in LaLa land, meanwhile Reza looking at her like a damn fool. But, mike said its best "wondering what's going on in your head". She clearly has issues, not everybody wants to be smaller than a twig, with balloons on their chest, fake lips, hair and everything's else...


----------



## bimmer23

starrynite_87 said:


> I can't stand it when people say that.... I'm naturally thin and you don't know how many times I've had random people come up to me an say stuff like " OMG you're so thin...do you eat" or " OMG you need to eat something"....I'm 5'3 104lbs I have big boobs and a little *** I don't look unhealthy....I think its rude when people say that i don't go up to over weight people and make comments like "OMG you're so fat... You need to stop eating"



lol


----------



## natcolb65

starrynite_87 said:


> I can't stand it when people say that.... I'm naturally thin and you don't know how many times I've had random people come up to me an say stuff like " OMG you're so thin...do you eat" or " OMG you need to eat something"....I'm 5'3 104lbs I have big boobs and a little *** I don't look unhealthy....I think its rude when people say that i don't go up to over weight people and make comments like "OMG you're so fat... You need to stop eating"



Well I wasn't talking about you.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

starrynite_87 said:


> I can't stand it when people say that.... I'm naturally thin and you don't know how many times I've had random people come up to me an say stuff like " OMG you're so thin...do you eat" or " OMG you need to eat something"....I'm 5'3 104lbs I have big boobs and a little *** I don't look unhealthy....I think its rude when people say that i don't go up to over weight people and make comments like* "OMG you're so fat... You need to stop eating"*



Ok, this made me lol.


----------



## Sassys

KayuuKathey said:


> Lilly needs to lighten up. She was so stuffy on the trip, if you have seen previews of how everyone is in LA, then Cabo would be 10x crazier, just dont go. Jeez.



I am not a fan of Lily, but I am going to defend her here.

I am not the type of person who needs to get sloppy drunk and dance on tables to have a good time. Yes I drink, but I know my limits. I once got into an argument with a friend in a bar about something similar. I went out with 2 friends on a Friday night for dinner/drinks at a lounge. The three of us had way to much to drink, but I was not drunk. One of my friends with me is a gay male who is 27 and the female friend is 43. The female friend was upset that whenever we go out, SHE feels I am not having a good time, because I am not acting loud and crazy. I explained to her, that that was not my style and she should let it go. She would not let it go and was working my last nerves. I am a Libra (so is my male friend). We tried to explain to her that most Libras, enter a party and observe people, we are not the type that burst into a party yelling, "look at me". We will never be the type to get on a table swinging from the chandelier. She was not having it and started yelling at me. I got up and left and he defended me but she was not getting it.

The next day, she apologized and I had drinks with her and some of her co-workers (remember, I had way to much the night before and was not in the mood to drink, but did want to get out the house) When I got there, they ALL were sloppy drunk except one girl and another guy. They were loud as hell, rubbing on each others breast and dancing on a non dance floor (manager asked them twice to stop as it was not a dance floor). The entire night, I sat at the bar, talking to the girl and guy that were not drunk. The three of us were having a good time talking to one another. My friend once again starts getting on my case that I was not having a good time and was being rude to her (since she invited me). I told her, once again, I am not the loud party girl and was not judging her or her friends. I explained to her, she needs to have fun her way, and I will have fun my way. I told her 5 times, I was not judging her and leave it alone. One of her male friends was wasted and rubbing on my back. I did not get nasty with him and say stop touching me I don't know you, I simply moved from him twice. I also, did not get nasty with her female coworker, who was so drunk, she kept hanging on me to balance herself (never met this woman in my life). I mentioned to her I did not appreciate some strange man rubbing on me (AND he was eating hot wings and I was wearing a white jacket). I also explained to her, I was having a great time with her two co-workers, and did not need to be wasted to enjoy myself.

I understand how Lily felt, BUT she was judging them and that was not cool.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She knew how they partied BEFORE going on the trip. Cabo, is just an extension of that. MJ said that lilly partied hard before she came on the show (I believe it).


----------



## Samia

I like that Asa and MJ are comfortable with their bodies, I will not comment on Lilly being so thin because some people just are but everything about her is so fake, the hair is too big, the makeup is too much, she can look pretty if she tones down a bit. And I agree that she was dishing for compliments with the sagging comment. I also think that she the sagging comments were targeted at Asa and MJ, being 40 I think MJ was looking more prettier than her on the boat.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> She knew how they partied BEFORE going on the trip. Cabo, is just an extension of that. MJ said that lilly partied hard before she came on the show (I believe it).



I believe it too.  This is her public persona; remember her strict upbringing and what not?  Gotta make mama and papa proud!


----------



## DC-Cutie

And people that go swimming with a full face of makeup, irk me!  

I understand Cabo is hot, but Lilly's face looked like it was melting.  She's too busy trying to be so perfect, that she just can't relax and have fun. You don't have to get sloppy drunk or even drink, but don't criticize others for having a good time.  She should have stayed in her room or gone to the spa.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> And people that go swimming with a full face of makeup, irk me!
> 
> I understand Cabo is hot, but Lilly's face looked like it was melting.  She's too busy trying to be so perfect, that she just can't relax and have fun. *You don't have to get sloppy drunk or even drink, but don't criticize others for having a good time.  She should have stayed in her room or gone to the spa.*



Agree


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> And people that go swimming with a full face of makeup, irk me!
> 
> I understand Cabo is hot, but Lilly's face looked like it was melting.  She's too busy trying to be so perfect, that she just can't relax and have fun. You don't have to get sloppy drunk or even drink, *but don't criticize others for having a good time.  She should have stayed in her room or gone to the spa*.


Yup totally agree.  I don't drink either but have been all around this world to some of the craziest party places on earth and still had a great time and didn't judge others for having fun the way THEY like to have fun.  And my friends don't judge me for having fun the way I like to and that is to sit down, feel the music and observe everything going on around me.

I admit everything that Lily described about drunk people are the same things I hate as well about them but I don't put myself in a position where I am uncomfortable and if I do because I want to show support for the group of people I am with.... I go in to it fully aware what is going to happen so I shut my mouth because I put myself in that position, no one held a gun to my head.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lilly is at her best when she's the center of attention and people are giving her compliments...


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> I am not a fan of Lily, but I am going to defend her here.
> 
> I am not the type of person who needs to get sloppy drunk and dance on tables to have a good time. Yes I drink, but I know my limits. I once got into an argument with a friend in a bar about something similar. I went out with 2 friends on a Friday night for dinner/drinks at a lounge. The three of us had way to much to drink, but I was not drunk. One of my friends with me is a gay male who is 27 and the female friend is 43. The female friend was upset that whenever we go out, SHE feels I am not having a good time, because I am not acting loud and crazy. I explained to her, that that was not my style and she should let it go. She would not let it go and was working my last nerves. I am a Libra (so is my male friend). We tried to explain to her that most Libras, enter a party and observe people, we are not the type that burst into a party yelling, "look at me". We will never be the type to get on a table swinging from the chandelier. She was not having it and started yelling at me. I got up and left and he defended me but she was not getting it.
> 
> The next day, she apologized and I had drinks with her and some of her co-workers (remember, I had way to much the night before and was not in the mood to drink, but did want to get out the house) When I got there, they ALL were sloppy drunk except one girl and another guy. They were loud as hell, rubbing on each others breast and dancing on a non dance floor (manager asked them twice to stop as it was not a dance floor). The entire night, I sat at the bar, talking to the girl and guy that were not drunk. The three of us were having a good time talking to one another. My friend once again starts getting on my case that I was not having a good time and was being rude to her (since she invited me). I told her, once again, I am not the loud party girl and was not judging her or her friends. I explained to her, she needs to have fun her way, and I will have fun my way. I told her 5 times, I was not judging her and leave it alone. One of her male friends was wasted and rubbing on my back. I did not get nasty with him and say stop touching me I don't know you, I simply moved from him twice. I also, did not get nasty with her female coworker, who was so drunk, she kept hanging on me to balance herself (never met this woman in my life). I mentioned to her I did not appreciate some strange man rubbing on me *(AND he was eating hot wings and I was wearing a white jacket)*. I also explained to her, I was having a great time with her two co-workers, and did not need to be wasted to enjoy myself.
> 
> I understand how Lily felt, BUT she was judging them and that was not cool.


 Wait.... He was eating hot wings in the club?

See she would have royally pissed me off, I can't stand when people want you to have fun the way they are having fun.  Can't they just let you be great in your own way?


----------



## Sassys

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Wait.... He was eating hot wings in the club?
> 
> See she would have royally pissed me off, I can't stand when people want you to have fun the way they are having fun.  Can't they just let you be great in your own way?



LMAO, yes, it was a bar/lounge on 33rd street

Exactly, she annoys the hell out of me, when she thinks I am suppose to party like she does. She is also a mean drunk. Always gets in to arguments with her when she drinks. It never fails.


----------



## natcolb65

Sassys said:


> Agree



Me too.


----------



## starrynite_87

natcolb65 said:
			
		

> Well I wasn't talking about you.



I know...


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:
			
		

> I am not a fan of Lily, but I am going to defend her here.
> 
> I am not the type of person who needs to get sloppy drunk and dance on tables to have a good time. Yes I drink, but I know my limits. I once got into an argument with a friend in a bar about something similar. I went out with 2 friends on a Friday night for dinner/drinks at a lounge. The three of us had way to much to drink, but I was not drunk. One of my friends with me is a gay male who is 27 and the female friend is 43. The female friend was upset that whenever we go out, SHE feels I am not having a good time, because I am not acting loud and crazy. I explained to her, that that was not my style and she should let it go. She would not let it go and was working my last nerves. I am a Libra (so is my male friend). We tried to explain to her that most Libras, enter a party and observe people, we are not the type that burst into a party yelling, "look at me". We will never be the type to get on a table swinging from the chandelier. She was not having it and started yelling at me. I got up and left and he defended me but she was not getting it.
> 
> The next day, she apologized and I had drinks with her and some of her co-workers (remember, I had way to much the night before and was not in the mood to drink, but did want to get out the house) When I got there, they ALL were sloppy drunk except one girl and another guy. They were loud as hell, rubbing on each others breast and dancing on a non dance floor (manager asked them twice to stop as it was not a dance floor). The entire night, I sat at the bar, talking to the girl and guy that were not drunk. The three of us were having a good time talking to one another. My friend once again starts getting on my case that I was not having a good time and was being rude to her (since she invited me). I told her, once again, I am not the loud party girl and was not judging her or her friends. I explained to her, she needs to have fun her way, and I will have fun my way. I told her 5 times, I was not judging her and leave it alone. One of her male friends was wasted and rubbing on my back. I did not get nasty with him and say stop touching me I don't know you, I simply moved from him twice. I also, did not get nasty with her female coworker, who was so drunk, she kept hanging on me to balance herself (never met this woman in my life). I mentioned to her I did not appreciate some strange man rubbing on me (AND he was eating hot wings and I was wearing a white jacket). I also explained to her, I was having a great time with her two co-workers, and did not need to be wasted to enjoy myself.
> 
> I understand how Lily felt, BUT she was judging them and that was not cool.



Thank you...when I drink I know when I need to stop...nothing cute about walking around sweaty and slimy looking acting a fool...I've seen girls walking around sloppy drunk butt cheeks hanging out  their dress walking down the streets of DC/NYC/Miami barefoot...I remember NYE last year in NYC seeing a girl passed out on the sidewalk


----------



## natcolb65

starrynite_87 said:


> I know...



So why comment and tell me how offensive it is to you? I was talking about Lilly. I think she is to skinny and I think she is because she probably doesn't eat. That's my opinion. Sorry if it offended you.


----------



## Ladybug09

MJ was on WWHL last night and she intimated that Lily used to be a partier and that this is her 'public' persona on the show.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Lilly is at her best when she's the center of attention and people are giving her compliments...



And she does not like to be questioned either!
I believed it when Mercedeh said that she is a party girl under cover
 Nevertheless,  I give prop to Lilly for not being caught sloppy drunk on film.
If it is for her parents and her future in laws, it is smart.
On the other hand, putting down the others for partying in Cabo got to stop.
She sounds insecure and a party pooper.
As far as her weight, if that is the way she is built, she could be eating 24/7 and not gain one ounce.
Her sister is super small as well, so it is possible.


----------



## starrynite_87

natcolb65 said:
			
		

> So why comment and tell me how offensive it is to you? I was talking about Lilly. I think she is to skinny and I think she is because she probably doesn't eat. That's my opinion. Sorry if it offended you.



I know you were talking about Lily..I just said something because as a thin person I constantly have strangers come up to me and make comments like that... i always see it made in threads about her


----------



## km8282

I actually really wish the people on this show didn't spend so much camera time talking about the way the women's bodies look. Women (girls, teens, adults) have so many body issues, and seeing real women's bodies being picked on is sad. MJ & Asa don't have bodies that are that bad compared to most people out there. I personally would die for Lilly's body. But can you imagine how so many people who are already hard on themselves and aren't nearly as thin felt when Lilly started talking about sagging? I mean, I now happily wear a size 4 and that comment made me want to cringe! I've worked so hard for it, and within a few seconds - I was like.... If she isn't tight, then what am I! 

Good for Asa & MJ for loving their bodies, but many women who look like them don't. And don't need to hear Lilly, Reza, and whoever else trash their body. And on the flip side, maybe Asa & MJ shouldn't be flaunting their bodies in things that are too small to antagonize the criticism. I don't know... Now I'm just carrying on and on  

Sorry! Rant over.


----------



## azania

Lily is just SO annoying and fake. I had to laugh out loud when she said that she was striving for perfection and about her "sagging skin". 
***** puuuullleaaaase! I honestly don't find her really pretty, she is cute. thats it. she is just weave, lashes and make up. put that on the next iranian (or any other girl for that matter) and I am sure she'll look better than Lily. She is just so stuck and annoying that even the *guys* (excluding reza) don't really seem to care about her when she appears with her big fake boobs because her persona is such a turn off.
plus, the fact that MJ said that Lily parties when no cameras are around is also very typical for some the iranian/muslim girls I know. When nobody is watching, some of them are worse than the girls who party up front. So she is most likely acting all holy for the cameras.
Funny thing is that she puts ALL criticism down as "haterism". I can totally say when a girl is hot/fab or whatever. and she is not. I was so excited for her to be on the show, but she really isn't "fabulous" after all IMO. Takes more than make up, birkin and louboutins to me.


----------



## xikry5talix

Lilly is such a buzzkill. I would hate to have a friend like that...that goes along and then just sits there and judges.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I think Asa is hot. Well her body, that face LAWD. :/

But she could tone up, but if she's happy, I'm happy. Lilly was super annoying with her comments and out of place to suggest Asa go with her.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> we are not the type that burst into a party yelling, "look at me". We will never be the type to *get on a table swinging from the chandelier.*


----------



## lucywife

AEGIS said:


> she does not seem naturally THAT thin to me. i think she is inclined to be itty but idk....


 Why? She may have a very high metabolism, her sister is also skinny.
I have the same frame pretty much [minus the boobs] and my mother was like that too.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

MJ has two things Asa and Lilly will never have... she's witty and charming despite being a chubby trainwreck.


----------



## lucywife

I think MJ could be stunning, she's just sloppy and messy and doesn't do anything about it.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> I think MJ could be stunning, she's just sloppy and messy and doesn't do anything about it.



Agree!


----------



## needloub

I'm sorry, but Lilly ruined her body with those awful boobs!  Not attractive at all! Give me a woman naturally beautiful without any make-up any day...


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

starrynite_87 said:


> I can't stand it when people say that.... I'm naturally thin and you don't know how many times I've had random people come up to me an say stuff like " OMG you're so thin...do you eat" or " OMG you need to eat something"....I'm 5'3 104lbs I have big boobs and a little *** I don't look unhealthy....I think its rude when people say that i don't go up to over weight people and make comments like "OMG you're so fat... You need to stop eating"



Im with you on that one (but wishing my slim body came with the boobs) ...I always bring it to peoples attention that they would not comment to those that are heavy set.  Its societies fault!  I digress

I so wanted to like Lily and her fabulousness but the club scene with the Birkin ..the face ...the way she talks ...Im ok with her no showing up to next weeks taping!


----------



## Ladybug09

needloub said:


> I'm sorry, but Lilly ruined her body with those awful boobs!  Not attractive at all! Give me a woman naturally beautiful without any make-up any day...



True...very messed up...


----------



## leoparda

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Say what you want about Asa and MJ body I like that they wear what they want because they are comfortable in their own skin.  I rather be around someone like that than a self absorbed girl who feels everyone should or wants to look like them just because they are skinny.  But really underneath all that they are as insecure as they come.
> 
> Lily knows good and darn well that she has no "sagging" skin, she was just fishing for compliments.  I can not stand when women do that.




_
Completly agree I was surprised when she asked Asa to go with her to get  cellulite removed she sounded so stup**d_


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I'm sorry, but Lilly ruined her body with those awful boobs!  Not attractive at all! Give me a woman naturally beautiful without any make-up any day...



you're being a hater 


  just kidding...


----------



## Samia

Came across this blog http://jenniferstano.blogspot.com/ she is Lilly's partner in the swimwear line, lots of Lilly pics on the blog


----------



## DivineMissM

I would love to see Lilly without all the hair and makeup.  I bet she's gorgeous under all that crap.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> you're being a hater
> 
> 
> just kidding...



:giggles:  It would be so much better without her gigantic boobs...they just seem so disproportionate to her body.  Then add all the makeup, hair, big platforms...she looks like a "clown doll."


----------



## MarieG

I agree! I'd take MJ and Asa over Lilly any day. Lilly can't even let her hair down and just relax for a few days with i.e. only tinted moisturizer and her real hair. It just seems like so much effort to try and look like a ridiculous barbie doll 24/7. I'd hate to have as much anxiety as she does about her looks. Don't get me wrong - I love all things beauty, health and fitness but my life is not consumed by it. I would have been partying with everyone for those three days and then gone on a little detox when back at home


----------



## lho

I like MJ.  She seems fun!


----------



## sgj99

why did Lily agree to go on a trip to Cabo when she knows this group drinks heavily?


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> why did Lily agree to go on a trip to Cabo when she knows this group drinks heavily?



What else are we going to watch her do? Girl is a waste of airtime IMO


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> why did Lily agree to go on a trip to Cabo when she knows this group drinks heavily?



For the free trip and opportunity to prance around in her swimgerie   I mean really who in their right mind takes a birkin to a little whole in the wall bar while in Cabo?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> For the free trip and opportunity to prance around in her swimgerie   I mean really who in their right mind takes a birkin to a little whole in the wall bar while in Cabo?


I was thinking about this last night when I was watching the Bad Girls Club Atlanta and the girl brought her Birkin to the club, looks ridiculous.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> For the free trip and opportunity to prance around in her swimgerie   I mean really who in their right mind takes a birkin to a little whole in the wall bar while in Cabo?



Who takes a birkin to MEXICO  Asking for trouble


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Who takes a birkin to MEXICO



If you're going to the lounge at The One and Only Palmilla, ok. But, please don't take it to Señor Frogs


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> If you're going to the lounge at The One and Only Palmilla, ok. But, please don't take it to *Señor Frogs*


----------



## Ladybug09

MJ is an addict...who takes their dog's medicine on a trip with them unless they are popping them...

And Reza (the evil) was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WRONG for going through her purse you just DON"T do that...I would have popped him in the head and face on camera for that!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> MJ is an addict...who takes their dog's medicine on a trip with them unless they are popping them...
> 
> And Reza (the evil) was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WRONG for going through her purse you just DON"T do that...I would have popped him in the head and face on camera for that!



Agree. The only thing I can think MJ's excuse for having the dog pills is, she keeps them in the toiletry case and gives them to the dog, when she picks him/her up from doggy care and when they went on vacation just took the entire toiletry case. I have a make-up case and toiletry case that goes with me everywhere (unless I am carrying a clutch) and I just throw them both in the bag, every time I switch bags. I don't take out what I need that particular day.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> MJ is an addict...who takes their dog's medicine on a trip with them unless they are popping them...
> 
> And Reza (the evil) was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WRONG for going through her purse you just DON"T do that...I would have popped him in the head and face on camera for that!



I don't think those were her dogs pills.
I think she said that to shut them up!
However, snooping in my bag is a no-no.
Noone should get away with that crap.


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> I don't think those were her dogs pills.
> I think she said that to shut them up!
> *However, snooping in my bag is a no-no.
> Noone should get away with that crap*.



that was ssssoooo wrong, everyone knows you don't go in someone else's bag - period.  my husband brings my bag to me if he wants something, he respects the "not allowed" rule.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

sgj99 said:


> that was ssssoooo wrong, everyone knows you don't go in someone else's bag - period.  my husband brings my bag to me if he wants something, he respects the "not allowed" rule.



My hubby knows too but the other day he wanted to get something out of it and went right in. I gave him the hairiest of hairy eyeballs and said he's hands will be slapped the next time he does it, lol.


----------



## limom

Alex Spoils Me said:


> My hubby knows too but the other day he wanted to get something out of it and went right in. I gave him the hairiest of hairy eyeballs and said he's hands will be slapped the next time he does it, lol.



Interesting new avatar!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

limom said:


> Interesting new avatar!



Haha. It made me lol.


----------



## starrynite_87

limom said:
			
		

> I don't think those were her dogs pills.
> I think she said that to shut them up!
> However, snooping in my bag is a no-no.
> Noone should get away with that crap.



I have to agree...Why bring them with you when the dogs aren't on vacation with you


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> For the free trip and opportunity to prance around in her swimgerie   I mean really who in their right mind takes a birkin to a little whole in the wall bar while in Cabo?



I can't stand when women take a big bag out after 9 period. How much stuff do you need to drag around you in a crowed club? You would think a glamourous person such as lilly would know when a smaller purse or clutch would be appropiate. 

that's my biggest pet peeve.


----------



## Love4H

starrynite_87 said:


> I have to agree...Why bring them with you when the dogs aren't on vacation with you



She's a messy person. Just look at how she packs and unpacks! Just pushed everything in her bag without thinking.
And when she left hotel, she left her curling iron, blow dryer and hair brush in the hotel. 

I believe she just put it some time when he was with the dogs... And forgot to take it. 

Anyway, if she was a drug addict, don't you think she'd have more drugs with her? That bottle was almost empty.


----------



## junqueprincess

Love4H said:
			
		

> She's a messy person. Just look at how she packs and unpacks! Just pushed everything in her bag without thinking.
> And when she left hotel, she left her curling iron, blow dryer and hair brush in the hotel.
> 
> I believe she just put it some time when he was with the dogs... And forgot to take it.
> 
> Anyway, if she was a drug addict, don't you think she'd have more drugs with her? That bottle was almost empty.



Do you think the camera people told her after she left? Her packing up was ridiculously funny, I'm always triple checking when I leave. She looked good at breakfast considering how wasted she was hours before.

I have been thinking about this and I have to admit I have I carry around my kids medicine and mine, in a sandwich baggie. I have a couple of pills of each. Here is why, we travel back and forth to another home, and sometimes I get worried there won't be any at my other home. Right know I have one in my night stand and in my cosmetic case. I had better clean up my act, because I'm the farthest thing from a pill popper! 

Lilly looks like she's had her ribs removed. Her boobs are cartoonish. How did that first bathing suit in Cabo stay up, was it just a strip duct tape?


----------



## DivineMissM

sgj99 said:


> that was ssssoooo wrong, everyone knows you don't go in someone else's bag - period.  my husband brings my bag to me if he wants something, he respects the "not allowed" rule.



Mine does the same thing.  I honestly don't care if he goes in there, and have told him so.  He still refuses.  He has two older sisters, and must've gotten slapped for it growing up.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> I don't think those were her dogs pills.
> I think she said that to shut them up!
> However, snooping in my bag is a no-no.
> Noone should get away with that crap.



pet meds come in a green bottle....I just filled a cript last week for my dog...same exact bottle...if it were her meds, then why would she have the green bottle.


ETA:  Let me be clear, I think they are her dog pills, and I think that SHE is using them.....addicts will use any and everyone's drugs to get a fix.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> pet meds come in a green bottle....I just filled a cript last week for my dog...same exact bottle...if it were her meds, then why would she have the green bottle.
> 
> 
> ETA:  Let me be clear, I think they are her dog pills, and I think that SHE is using them.....addicts will use any and everyone's drugs to get a fix.



Well my baby is taking antibiotic right now and his bottle is yellow so.
I don't doubt that she uses Valium (do vets even prescribe Valium for dogs?)
However, it was still a bad move to put her biz on front street while having a booze fueled vacay!
With friends like this, who needs enemies?
They all look like they have indulged in the past save Lilly who is too busy being Miss Perfect.
Reza is the worst, and how did they know so readily that it was Valium?
I would recognize the pills but I have used them myself


----------



## FreshLilies

MarieG said:


> Lilly can't even let her hair down and just relax for a few days with i.e. only tinted moisturizer and her real hair. I'd hate to have as much anxiety as she does about her looks. Don't get me wrong - I love all things beauty, health and fitness but my life is not consumed by it.



I know right... I pity her now. Her insecurities really showed on this trip.


----------



## FreshLilies

OMG just watched WWHL, MJ looks sooooooooooooooo stunning!!! Does anyone know if she gets her lips injected?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Oh please .. clearly MJ forgetting her stylish tools was planned. She walked RIGHT by them.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> Well my baby is taking antibiotic right now and his bottle is yellow so.
> I don't doubt that she uses Valium (do vets even prescribe Valium for dogs?)
> However, it was still a bad move to put her biz on front street while having a booze fueled vacay!
> With friends like this, who needs enemies?
> They all look like they have indulged in the past save Lilly who is too busy being Miss Perfect.
> Reza is the worst, and how did they know so readily that it was Valium?
> I would recognize the pills but I have used them myself



Yes they do prescribe Valium for dogs and they put the the dog meds in green bottles...


----------



## JenBmr

Anytime I've gotten medicine for my dogs, it's been in an orange bottle.


----------



## rubycat

I get Valium for my chihuahua when we fly, it comes in a green bottle.


----------



## starrynite_87

Did anyone else catch the part where Reza said the bottle contained pills in different shapes and colors


----------



## FreshLilies

starrynite_87 said:


> Did anyone else catch the part where Reza said the bottle contained pills in different shapes and colors



Yeah and when she poured them out I saw little round ones, and one bigger one.


----------



## SherryF

FreshLilies said:


> Yeah and when she poured them out I saw little round ones, and one bigger one.



I saw the same.


----------



## kittyswag

this season is so much better than the last season.. thanks to lilly.

but really, a birkin in mexico is stupid. i don't even bring my nice bags/luggage/ANYTHING to mexico.. too many stories about hotel staff stealing. and a birkin doesn't really make a good beach bag.. lol. 

i love her bikinis though, i have soo many. obsessed.

as for MJ's pills... she's a crackhead. prob needed valium to get over the fact that lilly was going.


----------



## Sassys

I can't with this diamond water


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:
			
		

> I can't with this diamond water



Right...isn't she supposedly struggling. Financially


----------



## trustlove

sassys said:


> i can't with this diamond water



+1


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> Right...isn't she supposedly struggling. Financially





trustlove said:


> +1



Whoever buys this really won't know the difference between a real diamond or a Rhinestone in their water


----------



## kittyswag

Sassys said:


> Whoever buys this really won't know the difference between a real diamond or a Rhinestone in their water



stupidest. idea. ever.    weirdo


----------



## starrynite_87

Wait... So is she just using one diamond for all the water or does she have one for each batch


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> Wait... So is she just using one diamond for all the water or does she have one for each batch



That is what I was wondering


----------



## Pinkcaviar

^I think it's probably just one diamond, that she probably rents, to "filter" through the water. It obscure, but marketing does wonders and people will buy into anything. With just the right publicity, she would make enough to put some money away. 

Lily was a snore in Mexico, but she most likely went to promote her swimwear. And as the founder of the company, she might have been more cautious with how she presented herself. She's also new to the group and might not trust them enough to get drunk. Seeing how petite she is ... she probably just needs 2 shots to lose her mind...LOl

MJ was a hot mess. Super hilarous and scary at the same time!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So......lilly went to dinner to discuss to ex-BF/boyfriend?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Omg if I were that dude on the date, I would gone to the bathroom, left, & and stiffed her with the bill!!! No wonder why she hasn't had a date in 10 years! SMH


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Omg if I were that dude on the date, I would gone to the bathroom, left, & and stiffed her with the bill!!! No wonder why she hasn't had a date in 10 years! SMH



Haha 

She was miserable. Had the nerve to tell the guy he was rude for being on his cell phone. But, he had the perfect comeback "oh, instead I'll talk about my ex girlfriend for 15 minutes"!!!!!  SERVED BISH!


----------



## bergafer3

Her "date" was so painfully to watch on shahs. I felt bad for him, she was just rude


----------



## Samia

I just watched the last episode and I have to rant about Lilly! Who needs a whole glam squad just for a date!! I am sure she is a pretty girl beneath all that makeup, fake hair and lashes but when she puts on all that she does not look pretty IMO! And she is boring!! I love the comment her date made 
Kind of felt sorry for Reza, his family is really messed up!
And looking at Asa wearing all that traditional jewelry makes me want to get mine out  but that whole diamond water really is a stupid idea.


----------



## lala1

I think she is perfect on Shahs I love her outfits, hair &  make-up, but I cant watch when MJ is painfully drunk or GG running aroung with knives that is more disturbing and embarrassing for me than Lilly.


----------



## eggpudding

^Lol ITA re: GG and MJ. MJ is a sh*t-stirring, embarrassing mess. GG is a spoilt, petulant 2-year-old when she loses her temper. I think Lilly is a dumb airhead but I like her more compared to these two.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lilly already had on a full face of makeup when her glam squad arrived.


----------



## limom

She needs a new glam squad. Too much hair, too much make up. She looks like a drag queen. 
As far as last episode, wth?
They are all in the car driving in great neck and only reza gets in the restaurant? What happens to the rest of the crew? Did they stay in the car?
Bravo to bravo to make great neck looks so glamourous. 
The food looked delish. But does his father really eat shrimps?
Ok then.
The diamond water, blessed by Asa?
Well, at least, it is not black.
The grandma was set up last year to sound like a meany, IMO. She never spoke and now she is bilingual? Meh.
I guess at ninety, she don't give a s@it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Her nose bothers me. It's like one side is collapsed.



It is, that's why she poses the way she does all the time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nvm


----------



## FreshLilies

I am going to hope, honestly hope, that Lilly's behavior at dinner was partly because of producers. I cannot believe any sane person would be that rude to a date: especially someone they were meeting for the first time!


----------



## TokyoBound

FreshLilies said:


> I am going to hope, honestly hope, that Lilly's behavior at dinner was partly because of producers. I cannot believe any sane person would be that rude to a date: especially someone they were meeting for the first time!



The date did seem very scripted.  I think they producers just have no idea what to do with Lily because she's not really a part of the clique, and overall she makes for boring TV.  Sammy was gross, but at this point I'd rather just have him back as a regular cast member.

As for Asa, what a phony.  I love how a certain diamond was perfect until she found out the cost, then all of a sudden the diamond in her price range becomes THE ONE.  I bet all of the people working at the water plant had a good laugh the day the crazy lady came in to meditate in front of the water tank.


----------



## limom

TokyoBound said:


> The date did seem very scripted.  I think they producers just have no idea what to do with Lily because she's not really a part of the clique, and overall she makes for boring TV.  Sammy was gross, but at this point I'd rather just have him back as a regular cast member.
> 
> As for Asa, what a phony.  I love how a certain diamond was perfect until she found out the cost, then all of a sudden the diamond in her price range becomes THE ONE.  I bet all of the people working at the water plant had a good laugh the day the crazy lady came in to meditate in front of the water tank.



The funniest part of it: the disapearing Saks shopping bag.
One shot, it is here and one shot it is gone.


----------



## kittyswag

lala1 said:


> I think she is perfect on Shahs I love her outfits, hair &  make-up, but I cant watch when MJ is painfully drunk or GG running aroung with knives that is more disturbing and embarrassing for me than Lilly.



agree agree agree


----------



## kittyswag

is Asa for real? this diamond water quipped with love energy is crazy and comical.


----------



## Aimee3

So they have a 5 1/2 carat diamond in HOW many gazillion gallons of water?  Couldn't anybody make their own diamond water by soaking their engagement ring or earrings in a glass of water overnight?  Wouldn't you get the same "benefits", assuming there are any, lol?  Anyone want to try this experiment?


----------



## AngelCakes25

GG and Omid broke off their engagement


----------



## Samia

DC-Cutie said:


> Lilly already had on a full face of makeup when her glam squad arrived.


 Exactly! 


TokyoBound said:


> As for Asa, what a phony.  I love how a certain diamond was perfect until she found out the cost, then all of a sudden the diamond in her price range becomes THE ONE.  I bet all of the people working at the water plant had a good laugh the day the crazy lady came in to meditate in front of the water tank.


----------



## Samia

AngelCakes25 said:


> GG and Omid broke off their engagement


 they were engaged? 


Aimee3 said:


> So they have a 5 1/2 carat diamond in HOW many gazillion gallons of water?  Couldn't anybody make their own diamond water by soaking their engagement ring or earrings in a glass of water overnight?  Wouldn't you get the same "benefits", assuming there are any, lol?  Anyone want to try this experiment?


----------



## lala1

Aimee3 said:


> So they have a 5 1/2 carat diamond in HOW many gazillion gallons of water?  Couldn't anybody make their own diamond water by soaking their engagement ring or earrings in a glass of water overnight?  Wouldn't you get the same "benefits", assuming there are any, lol?  Anyone want to try this experiment?



 I will put my diamond studs in tonight lol


----------



## Sassys

AngelCakes25 said:


> GG and Omid broke off their engagement



Did he come out the closet?


----------



## Sassys

lala1 said:


> I will put my diamond studs in tonight lol



Me too


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sassys said:


> Did he come out the closet?


----------



## AngelCakes25

YOU ALL CAN'T INMAGINE THE LOVE - ENERGY RUNNING THROUGH MY VEINS!!!!


put my diamond earrings and necklace in my water last night.  

Asa knows what she's talking about!! 


NOT. 

I hope she is joking about this whole thing. Any one who thinks its a good idea is an idiot.


----------



## legaldiva

The diamond water nonsense was a new reality TV low. Beyond the definition of pathetic


----------



## BabyK

Sassys said:


> Did he come out the closet?



LOL!!!

BTW how is HE a player?!  I just don't believe he can get a lot of girls.  Unless they're all as crazy as GG.


----------



## GoGlam

I think Omid has money, which as we know will attract many a girl.  That being said, the second they introduced him on the show, I thought he was hay


----------



## GoGlam

Lol ^gay, although haaaaay works too


----------



## Ladybug09

AngelCakes25 said:


> GG and Omid broke off their engagement



Not surprised.


----------



## kittyswag

Ladybug09 said:


> Not surprised.



ya. who would marry gg? they'd have to sleep with one eye open


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

GoGlam said:


> I think Omid has money, which as we know will attract many a girl.  That being said, the second they introduced him on the show, I thought he was hay



Yep and yep ...Haaaaay!


----------



## GoGlam

luvsagreatdeal said:
			
		

> Yep and yep ...Haaaaay!


----------



## Love Of My Life

kittyswag said:


> ya. who would marry gg? they'd have to sleep with one eye open



And a gun & knife under their pillow...

This girl is so knife happy, she needs to work in a meat market


----------



## buzzytoes

GoGlam said:


> Lol ^gay, although haaaaay works too






Seriously GG needs help. Girl has way too much rage to function on a proper basis. I don't understand where it all comes from either. The rest of her family seems normal, although scared of her.


----------



## TokyoBound

GoGlam said:


> I think Omid has money, which as we know will attract many a girl.  That being said, the second they introduced him on the show, I thought he was hay



Lol, I totally got the "Hey girl, Heeey" vibes from him.


----------



## OANHderful

Lily annoys me to no end. I can handle GG temper (not that it's a good thing), but I can't deal with Lily's fakeness. 

And W.T.H. is up with Asa! "Oh yes, This one I'm feeling." "It's 325." "It's 325,000?! I have a budget blah blah blah" Then a cheaper stone and she's feeling that one, too. "Oh that's a beauty, Oh wow, Oh this is it. I'm completely, oh wow, yaddi yaddi." Crayzeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Love4H

hotshot said:


> This girl is so knife happy, she needs to work in a meat market


----------



## SherryF

FreshLilies said:


> I am going to hope, honestly hope, that Lilly's behavior at dinner was partly because of producers. I cannot believe any sane person would be that rude to a date: especially someone they were meeting for the first time!



He looked nice and intelligent too.  He complimented her right off the bat, brought her flowers, and was never rude to her despite her atrocious behavior.  Clearly,  her dating skills are lacking.  She needs to go on millionaire matchmaker.


----------



## SherryF

flsurfergirl3 said:


> omg if i were that dude on the date, i would gone to the bathroom, left, & and stiffed her with the bill!!! No wonder why she hasn't had a date in 10 years! Smh



ita!


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> Lilly already had on a full face of makeup when her glam squad arrived.



ha, when her makeup guy went to put on an eyelash I couldn't believe he was going to pile another one on.  but then again who knows if he even had one in his fingers or if he was just miming the action for the scene. 



AngelCakes25 said:


> GG and Omid broke off their engagement



already?! not that I am surprised. 


on another note, I really like mike.  he seems like a player but also like a decent guy.  heartfelt, committed to his family, very sexy.  more pros than cons.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Does anyone find it annoying when lilly always says "thank you so maaaaaccch"?


----------



## Shoegal37

I watched last season and this season. I am loving Asa this season. I want GG to go away. Can any of these reality shows work without fighting?


----------



## whimsic

Shoegal37 said:
			
		

> I watched last season and this season. I am loving Asa this season. I want GG to go away. Can any of these reality shows work without fighting?



The fighting is ridiculous! Do people actually fight this much in the real world?


----------



## starrynite_87

whimsic said:
			
		

> The fighting is ridiculous! Do people actually fight this much in the real world?



That's what I'm trying to figure out...IMO it takes too much time and energy that could be used towards something more positive...it just looks ridiculous especially at the age of 40.


----------



## kittyswag

mundodabolsa said:


> ha, when her makeup guy went to put on an eyelash I couldn't believe he was going to pile another one on.  but then again who knows if he even had one in his fingers or if he was just miming the action for the scene.
> 
> already?! not that I am surprised.
> 
> on another note, I really like mike.  he seems like a player but also like a decent guy.  heartfelt, committed to his family, very sexy.  more pros than cons.



Lilly always wears more than one set of falsies. I wonder how her skin is under alllll that make up.  clogged pores all day every day?!


----------



## Sassys

Here for these crazies


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> Here for these crazies



*~*Me too!! I like Lilly's blazer...*~*


----------



## Sassys

I am so tired of 30+ people using the word whack.


----------



## AECornell

"I'm not a judgemental personal." Yeah right Lilly.


----------



## AEGIS

unfortunately Lily does not know what moderation means


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Lilly is so superficial...*~*


----------



## cjy

GG ordered lemonaid???? WOW Good for you!


----------



## Sassys

cjy said:


> GG ordered lemonaid???? WOW Good for you!



Doesn't look like a place that serves alcohol


----------



## cjy

Sassys said:


> Doesn't look like a place that serves alcohol



Oh ok, I was hopefull.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*MJ's mother is awful.*~*


----------



## Sassys

Wow, her mother is a piece of work


----------



## Slavisa

Lilly sounds like Fran Drescher in The Nanny.


----------



## pinkfeet

As awful as it sounds that MJs mother left her at 6 I need more info. 

Why did she leave. When did they reunite ? Did they not talk at all or see each other until she was an adult ? What we know probably isn't hardly what happened. 

There is so much missing info ... Maybe MJs mom has had this convo a million times w MJ but MJ keeps rehashing it ? Maybe MJ mom just wants to move forward but no matter what MJ only wants to dwell in the past 

There is only so long you talk about the past


----------



## AEGIS

well that was scripted and awkward


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*When Lilly talks, it seems like her teeth are in the way...I hope that makes sense. Lol*~*


----------



## Sassys

Her mother could care less about being there IMO


----------



## Sassys

Wait, GG is in therapy? Someone needs a new doctor


----------



## Sassys

Creepy


----------



## cjy

Sassys said:


> Wow, her mother is a piece of work



She is a piece of something......


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*GG's "LV" is fake.*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Why wouldn't Omid just address Mike instead of talking about him behind his back based on hearsay?? They need to grow up.*~*


----------



## Sassys

Lily weighs 100pounds why is she jumping up between two me


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

luvs*it* said:


> *~*GG's "LV" is fake.*~*



I saw that too.


----------



## Delta Queen

I'm really over Asa and Reza and the rest thinking they are so above GG.  They get drunk, act stupid, argue and talk sh*t about each other, so they are no better.  Asa is making me not enjoy this show anymore.  At what point did she become the queen bee that everyone caters to? (OK I feel better getting that off my chest, and I'm not even a big GG fan. )


----------



## luvs*it*

Delta Queen said:


> I'm really over Asa and Reza and the rest thinking they are so above GG.  They get drunk, act stupid, argue and talk sh*t about each other, so they are no better.  Asa is making me not enjoy this show anymore.  At what point did she become the queen bee that everyone caters to? (OK I feel better getting that off my chest, and I'm not even a big GG fan. )



*~*I feel the same way about Asa & Reza.*~*


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I just can't believe Asa said I don't think you are worthy of my friendship.  Girl...bye.


----------



## Chanel522

DH had hysterical commentary tonight about this while it was on!  I was literally rolling on the bed laughing!!  

I can't believe how they all act and Lilly can not possibly be an attorney.  She had to have cheat sheets stuffed in her weave when she took tests in law school because they way she talks/acts, is not any known form of intelligence that I'm aware of.


----------



## whimsic

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> She had to have cheat sheets stuffed in her weave when she took tests in law school



The image... :lolots:


----------



## km8282

Just caught up on tonight's episode.

I feel badly for GG (though it doesn't change that I don't like her). She's so angry, and acts so unpleasantly. She's 30 years old, picking up a knife and threatening to stab someone? Sigh. I wonder what she's gone through. It must be deeper than what she alludes to on the show, unless she does it as part of an act. I read somewhere her and Omid are no longer engaged? If she keeps up these tirades, she'll soon have no friends. 

I did kind of like her outfit from the dinner scene, cut could never pull it off... Black/white stripes are getting really hot. Anyone know who makes it? I couldn't tell if it was one or two
Pieces.


----------



## Delta Queen

I need to watch again but I didn't think GG was threatening anyone, Omid said he'd stab Mike, GG made some comment about taking the knives (so no one would get hurt) then she started yelling something about "if you're gonna stab anyone stab me" which did sound strange but I think she was trying to calm Omid down.  I took it as she was trying to diffuse the situation and grabbed the knives and then dragged Omid out. Of course the rest of them took it as she was getting ready to stab one of them. Am I the only one who heard her mention getting rid of/hiding the knives?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Did anyone see the preview for next week? What happened to Lilly 5 years ago?!


----------



## Love4H

Lilly didn't know her parents and boyfriend would be embarrassed that she's into bikini?
I guess they're more embarrassed of her ugly PS face and wigs, and whorish clothes, and porn star titties, and her absolutely idiotic behavior. Her bikinis are so not important comparing to her stupidity.

No Persian man would marry this kind of women, she's embarrassing.


----------



## Love4H

I actually feel bad for MJ's mother... She's not that bad, she really loves her and wants the best for her, it's just she doesn't know how to communicate...


----------



## limom

Love4H said:


> I actually feel bad for MJ's mother... She's not that bad, she really loves her and wants the best for her, it's just she doesn't know how to communicate...



She is not taking responsibility for having abandoned her daughter at six.
Poor Mercedeh, she is stuck in the past and can't get pass her feelings of inadequacy.
As far as GG, I wonder if she suffered some type of sexual trauma and abuse.

Lily might want to marry an American man, I think that she wants to portray a certain lifestyle but seems quite traditional underneath.
Did her fiancé leave her at the alter?


----------



## Love4H

limom said:


> She is not taking responsibility for having abandoned her daughter at six.
> Poor Mercedeh, she is stuck in the past and can't get pass her feelings of inadequacy.
> As far as GG, I wonder if she suffered some type of sexual trauma and abuse.
> 
> Lily might want to marry an American man, I think that she wants to portray a certain lifestyle but seems quite traditional underneath.
> Did her fiancé leave her at the alter?



I agree with MJs mom: but for God's sake it was 35 years ago! They probably already had many many man many many conversations about this. I doubt MJ started talking about this with her mom just right now. Get over it, don't blame all your problems on this, and move on!

I feel like I'm a horrible mean woman with blond hair and bad temper. I might become this in 30 years. Or worse. Don't care!


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:
			
		

> Doesn't look like a place that serves alcohol






			
				cjy said:
			
		

> Oh ok, I was hopefull.



They had bottles of wine on display as she was coming in/kissing Reza hello


----------



## Daydrmer

Delta Queen said:
			
		

> I need to watch again but I didn't think GG was threatening anyone, Omid said he'd stab Mike, GG made some comment about taking the knives (so no one would get hurt) then she started yelling something about "if you're gonna stab anyone stab me" which did sound strange but I think she was trying to calm Omid down.  I took it as she was trying to diffuse the situation and grabbed the knives and then dragged Omid out. Of course the rest of them took it as she was getting ready to stab one of them. Am I the only one who heard her mention getting rid of/hiding the knives?



I'm pretty sure she said if anybody's stabbing anyone it's me.


----------



## bisousx

Yup. I think she was poking fun at herself.


----------



## Love4H

Daydrmer said:


> I'm pretty sure she said if anybody's stabbing anyone it's me.



I think it was sarcasm...


----------



## Daydrmer

I didn't say rather she was serious or sarcastic, I was just clarifying the words she used. Thanks...


----------



## Samia

All of them are too old to be acting the way they do, right now sammy seems to be the most sane among them.
I am really annoyed by Lilly, she acts like she is little miss perfect, she is too fake inside and out! I cannot understand how anyone can think they look pretty with all that makeup, huge hair, fake lashes and fake whatever else!


----------



## junqueprincess

Love4H said:
			
		

> Lilly didn't know her parents and boyfriend would be embarrassed that she's into bikini?
> I guess they're more embarrassed of her ugly PS face and wigs, and whorish clothes, and porn star titties, and her absolutely idiotic behavior. Her bikinis are so not important comparing to her stupidity.
> 
> No Persian man would marry this kind of women, she's embarrassing.



You forgot to throw in- being on a trashy reality show


----------



## FreshLilies

This is a shot in the dark but...

GG's "if it weren't for me, you would be dead" comment about her anger side is like an obvious indication of abuse. She is so overly protective of other people and herself, because someone didn't protect her. Very sad actually...


----------



## Love Of My Life

I think that GG has some serious issues..

GG's anger issues are like a ticking time bomb & the phrases she uses
about knives & cutting peoples faces are scary..


----------



## love_addict919

FreshLilies said:


> This is a shot in the dark but...
> 
> GG's "if it weren't for me, you would be dead" comment about her anger side is like an obvious indication of abuse. She is so overly protective of other people and herself, because someone didn't protect her. Very sad actually...



Not jumping to conclusions or anything... But i do agree with you. She has major red flags of abuse. Some of the things she has even said to her own family made me do a double take


----------



## AngelCakes25

One of my sisters franchisees dated GG a few years back. Said she is just as wacko as she seems on tv and he jumped off the crazy train. Haha


----------



## GoGlam

I'm with Asa's mother, she should get a real job. I saw very little talent if any at all during her little recording session. Does she mean Persian Talking Priestess?


----------



## lemonaid

love_addict919 said:
			
		

> Not jumping to conclusions or anything... But i do agree with you. She has major red flags of abuse. Some of the things she has even said to her own family made me do a double take



I agree. I've thought that for a while.


----------



## kittyswag

GoGlam said:


> I'm with Asa's mother, she should get a real job. I saw very little talent if any at all during her little recording session. Does she mean Persian Talking Priestess?



she has zero talent. and is SUPER weird.


----------



## Delta Queen

Daydrmer said:


> I'm pretty sure she said if anybody's stabbing anyone it's me.


Just now getting back to this thread so I just read this.  Guess I heard it wrong, if that's what she said (even if joking) then that would explain why the rest of them immediately started eyeballing her and making remarks.  I still think they were looking for any little thing to criticize and unfortunately she and Omid gave them what they wanted. (And of course Mike pretty much gets a pass on his anger.)  Last season I enjoyed this show, this season it's all fighting and b*tching and drama.


----------



## Sassys

No way in HELL she is a size 8/10. Try size 14


'Skinny is not appealing to me': Shahs of Sunset star Mercedes Javid is curvy and proud in skimpy monokini

She's drawn comparisons to both Kim Kardashian and Jersey Shore's Snooki.

But Shahs of Sunset star Mercedes Javid is not as concerned with having the perfect body as the other reality starlets, proudly declaring in the latest In Touch: 'Skinny is not appealing to me.'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...avid-flaunts-substantial-curves-monokini.html


----------



## Love4H

No... Just no.


----------



## kittyswag

Love4H said:


> No... Just no.



lol. ick!!!!!!


----------



## Delta Queen

Well if she buys her clothes in the uber expensive shops where they size the clothes to feed the buyers ego, then yeah she probably _does_ buy 8/10. LOL!


----------



## cjy

Sassys said:


> No way in HELL she is a size 8/10. Try size 14
> 
> 
> 'Skinny is not appealing to me': Shahs of Sunset star Mercedes Javid is curvy and proud in skimpy monokini
> 
> She's drawn comparisons to both Kim Kardashian and Jersey Shore's Snooki.
> 
> But Shahs of Sunset star Mercedes Javid is not as concerned with having the perfect body as the other reality starlets, proudly declaring in the latest In Touch: 'Skinny is not appealing to me.'
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...avid-flaunts-substantial-curves-monokini.html



It does not look like she works out 40 minutes a day. She could/might still be heavy but look more toned if she did  she looks  like she sits arounf and drinks all day.


----------



## GoGlam

Delta Queen said:
			
		

> Well if she buys her clothes in the uber expensive shops where they size the clothes to feed the buyers ego, then yeah she probably does buy 8/10. LOL!



Lol which shops are those? Every time I buy Italian clothes, especially bottoms, their conversion to a 4 is like Intermix's size 0!!! :'(

MJ is AT LEAST a 14 in that bathing suit picture but looks larger


----------



## km8282

Delta Queen said:


> Well if she buys her clothes in the uber expensive shops where they size the clothes to feed the buyers ego, then yeah she probably does buy 8/10. LOL!



It's usually the fashion stylist that works with the "celeb" who dresses them that does the size label swap on the expensive stuff. Some stores do vanity sizing, but it wouldn't be so drastic as what MJ claims to be vs. what we can all see she is. 

I think she is just in denial. I do the same thing when I go up a size after being bad eating wise for a month! LOL!


----------



## paper_flowers

Delta Queen said:


> Just now getting back to this thread so I just read this.  Guess I heard it wrong, if that's what she said (even if joking) then that would explain why the rest of them immediately started eyeballing her and making remarks.  I still think they were looking for any little thing to criticize and unfortunately she and Omid gave them what they wanted. (And of course Mike pretty much gets a pass on his anger.)  Last season I enjoyed this show, this season it's all fighting and b*tching and drama.


 
totally agree. i really enjoyed last season and this season has been a tremendous letdown. i don't even care to tune in every episode. blahhhh last season was a lot of fun to watch!


----------



## Queenie719

Lily and Reza talk just alike


----------



## slyyls

it could be just an  unflattering swimsuit pic.  she looks pretty good next to that skinny GG.     I wear a size 6-8 and I think I look huge in a swimsuit.  pretty much like MJ.  not an attractive sight.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I think that pic of her and GG is a few years old. No comparison to what she looks like now.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

And that stinking fake Speedy. Gthooh.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

MJ might be an 8/10. I was that size a few years ago and my body looked similar to hers, minus the huge boobs! MJ has a good figure underneath and if she lost 30 pounds she'd look amazing.

Lilly's arms are scary. I think she is borderline ana, tweeting pictures of food constantly reminds me of Bethanny Frankel.


----------



## AECornell

I wanted to comment on GGs reactions to her sister. I am the younger sister, and I know how it feels to be constantly put down and picked on. I can see how she reacts to her sister as being frustrated in not being able to change her sister's perception of her. It's very hard to have someone constantly put you down, it makes you defensive, and feeling like you are just waiting for some kind of argument.

Although I'm not saying that GG is fully mentally stable. I think she has issues, I'm just saying I could see myself in her shoes (mostly, except for the craziness) in the scenes where she and her sister were fighting.


----------



## AngelCakes25

AECornell said:


> I wanted to comment on GGs reactions to her sister. I am the younger sister, and I know how it feels to be constantly put down and picked on. I can see how she reacts to her sister as being frustrated in not being able to change her sister's perception of her. It's very hard to have someone constantly put you down, it makes you defensive, and feeling like you are just waiting for some kind of argument.
> 
> Although I'm not saying that GG is fully mentally stable. I think she has issues, I'm just saying I could see myself in her shoes (mostly, except for the craziness) in the scenes where she and her sister were fighting.



Agreed. I'm the baby and my sister picks on me too.


----------



## Sassys

WARNING!!


----------



## pollinilove

does she think she looks good she looks gross. i am a 16 and i know i look bad in some styles i go with one that sucks you all in


----------



## pollinilove

my husband is older by 2 years 33 and his brother is 31 . my brother in law called his dad and said that my husband would not play xbox live with him and can you make him play with me . so my father in law called my husband and yelled at him and told him play with your brother he is the baby play with him. true story 



AngelCakes25 said:


> Agreed. I'm the baby and my sister picks on me too.


----------



## AngelCakes25

Sassys said:


> WARNING!!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/0204sahsofsunset5.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/0204sahsofsunset3.jpg/



Remember those last bikini shots where I said she had no cellulite?  I take that back.


----------



## DivineMissM

pollinilove said:


> my husband is older by 2 years 33 and his brother is 31 . my brother in law called his dad and said that my husband would not play xbox live with him and can you make him play with me . so my father in law called my husband and yelled at him and told him play with your brother he is the baby play with him. true story



Sounds like my youngest sister.  She's in her mid twenties and still throws fits to get her way.  Thank God she doesn't tattle like that though.  I think I'd lose my mind.  haha

MJ needs to get herself together.  She has amazing potential, but she's got issues to work through.


----------



## Sassys

HUGE WARNING!! Dear God, please make her stop


----------



## AngelCakes25

Sassys said:


> HUGE WARNING!! Dear God, please make her stop
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/article2274056175e58cd0.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/article2274056175e4db10.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/article2274056175e4da70.jpg/



Sexy


----------



## DivineMissM

I honestly don't have a problem with her size, but it's the fact that she doesn't take care of herself that bothers me.  She just looks sloppy, and it's sad.


----------



## limom

DivineMissM said:


> I honestly don't have a problem with her size, but it's the fact that she doesn't take care of herself that bothers me.  She just looks sloppy, and it's sad.



I think that she looks fine but has a tendency to overindulge at pool parties and get sloppy.
The cabo party with Reza spraying champagne and dry humping her was a bit much but at least she has a good time and is well put together while sober.
Who the heck is selling those pics to the tabs?
And when is the enigmatic Ali will be shown on screen?
Or is he like Big Papa?


----------



## pinkfeet

The front isn't that bad but the back ... her butt is so flat and cellulitey ... she could just eat better even if she doesnt wish to go down any sizes ( thats her choice and I dont care) and even walk a few miles a day would help that booty. She has a decent shape she just needs to pull it in a bit. She doesn't need to be a fitness freak, I think she thinks saying I like my size so I will do NOTHING is ok but you can be any size and still take care of your body! 

Her excess partying is really showing on her face, even her Botox whatever she gets doesn't hide that .. which is a shame because I think at times she can look really pretty she just needs to clean up her act. The drinking, the pills the bad food ( all the time ).


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Yeah, MJ's butt is pretty bad. Well, she obviously has no interest in losing weight and toning up.


----------



## Love Of My Life

MJ needs a sarong.. desperately...


----------



## Sassys

hotshot said:


> MJ needs a sarong.. desperately...


Here you go


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:
			
		

> Here you go


----------



## AECornell

limom said:


> I think that she looks fine but has a tendency to overindulge at pool parties and get sloppy.
> The cabo party with Reza spraying champagne and dry humping her was a bit much but at least she has a good time and is well put together while sober.
> Who the heck is selling those pics to the tabs?
> And when is the enigmatic Ali will be shown on screen?
> Or is he like Big Papa?



Especially since she is 40 years old. I'm sorry, but I just think that's not appropriate behavior past spring break in college, max 22.


----------



## Samia

I don't have a problem with MJs body either, but please wear a bathing suit that actually suits your shape and size! some of the things she wears are tiny.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sassys said:


> WARNING!!





hotshot said:


> MJ needs a sarong.. desperately...





Sassys said:


> Here you go


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

DivineMissM said:


> I honestly don't have a problem with her size, but it's the fact that she doesn't take care of herself that bothers me.  She just looks sloppy, and it's sad.



I agree with you. It's one thing to embrace your body and say eff off but she's sloppy and looks hammered in every pic. She's going about it all wrong.


----------



## limom

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I agree with you. It's one thing to embrace your body and say eff off but she's sloppy and looks hammered in every pic. She's going about it all wrong.



Well, she lost weight so she looks much smaller.
She also said that she took diet pills at fourteen, so she was larger from the get go.
The way she embraces her size is great, it does not hurt that she has no problem finding men.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Well, she lost weight so she looks much smaller.
> She also said that she took diet pills at fourteen, so she was larger from the get go.
> The way she embraces her size is great, it does not hurt that she has no problem finding men.



I have yet to see her with a man **confused**. That guy at her party does not count. He could have been playing it up for the cameras.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I have yet to see her with a man **confused**. That guy at her party does not count. He could have been playing it up for the cameras.



Persian Drake did not seem to care that she was voluptuous or older for that matter.
Asa is larger(I would think size 10) and she has not a care in the world and dress skimpy.
The only ones worry about sizes in that show are Reza and Lilly.
Even Mike mentioned that large boobs hung.
They are a pretty accepting group of people as far as size is concerned.
Did you hear Sammy lament about his girth?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why is Sammy no longer a cast member, but on damn near every episode?


----------



## guccimamma

Samia said:


> I don't have a problem with MJs body either, but please wear a bathing suit that actually suits your shape and size! some of the things she wears are tiny.



a black tank suit would look much nicer. how can she be comfortable in that?


----------



## Samia

guccimamma said:


> a black tank suit would look much nicer. how can she be comfortable in that?


 I agree!


----------



## xikry5talix

I like Mike. He seems the most level headed


----------



## kittyswag

xikry5talix said:


> I like Mike. He seems the most level headed



and by far the best looking!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Sassys said:


> I have yet to see her with a man **confused**. That guy at her party does not count. He could have been playing it up for the cameras.





limom said:


> Persian Drake did not seem to care that she was voluptuous or older for that matter.
> Asa is larger(I would think size 10) and she has not a care in the world and dress skimpy.
> The only ones worry about sizes in that show are Reza and Lilly.
> Even Mike mentioned that large boobs hung.
> They are a pretty accepting group of people as far as size is concerned.
> Did you hear Sammy lament about his girth?



Glad you brought it up ....Im taking bets.  Who thinks she ever saw the guy in "red skinny jeans" AKA "Persian Drake" after that day???


----------



## Samia

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Glad you brought it up ....Im taking bets.  Who thinks she ever saw the guy in "red skinny jeans" AKA "Persian Drake" after that day???


I say never!


----------



## Sassys

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Glad you brought it up ....Im taking bets.  Who thinks she ever saw the guy in "red skinny jeans" AKA "Persian Drake" after that day???



I don't think she saw him again.


----------



## GoGlam

When MJ was on WWHL, she said she and Persian Drake were seeing each other, stopped and are now dating again


----------



## kittyswag

GoGlam said:


> When MJ was on WWHL, she said she and Persian Drake were seeing each other, stopped and are now dating again



I believe that she said this. but I don't believe that it's true.


----------



## lulilu

Asa gets on my last nerve.  What grown woman calls people "whack?"


----------



## Sassys

No shahs for me tonight; my loyalty is to Walking Dead! Later!!!


----------



## Belle49

I can't with Lily and all that hair and ugh Asa gets on my last nerve


----------



## sandigirl

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Glad you brought it up ....Im taking bets.  Who thinks she ever saw the guy in "red skinny jeans" AKA "Persian Drake" after that day???



I follow her on instagram. They are still together.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Wait, I thought Lily was still with Ali?

Lily's voice :hnsnsn:


----------



## Delta Queen

Sassys said:


> No shahs for me tonight; my loyalty is to Walking Dead! Later!!!



Same here! I'm checking this thread to see what I'm missing.


----------



## Belle49

Omg Asa NO wtf am I watching


----------



## starrynite_87

Asa needs to burn that outfit


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

sandigirl said:


> I follow her on instagram. They are still together.



Yeah..just saw new episode and that's her "man"! Surely a bet I would have lost


----------



## GoGlam

sandigirl said:
			
		

> I follow her on instagram. They are still together.



She said she is valentine-less and through other pics, sounds like they're not together right now


----------



## GoGlam

Sometimes a trainwreck comes along that provides great entertainment value.  Sometimes, that is not the case. Please, Bravo, get rid of Asa.  After two seasons filled with self-proclamations of being God's gift to Persian pop, it is now blatantly clear Asa is delusional and talentless. She should also burn every outfit she has worn.


----------



## Sassys

So what did I miss? What was Lilly's big secret?


----------



## Love4H

Sassys said:


> So what did I miss? What was Lilly's big secret?



He cheated. 

Big surprise, duh! If that Lilly is not a virgin, which I think she is, she should be no fun in bed... Probably she'd be worried too much for her cellulite, fat rolls, trying to make her hair looks perfect and giving him only one side of her face.


----------



## Love4H

Asa's performance was PATHETIC! She has 0 professionalism in her. And she had guts trying to charge Costello $15K for That?! 

She's on tv non stop and all she got was 200 people and most of it was her family and friend and the rest is probably the show employees... Most peolle came for the songer, the rest came for TV fame. The stage was bad, the space is poor, the dancers were unprofessional, the sound was horrible. I've organised better shows with more people without any advertisement on tv.


----------



## GoGlam

Love4H said:
			
		

> Asa's performance was PATHETIC! She has 0 professionalism in her. And she had guts trying to charge Costello $15K for That?!
> 
> She's on tv non stop and all she got was 200 people and most of it was her family and friend and the rest is probably the show employees... Most peolle came for the songer, the rest came for TV fame. The stage was bad, the space is poor, the dancers were unprofessional, the sound was horrible. I've organised better shows with more people without any advertisement on tv.



I agree, not only was it pathetic in organization but she does not have talent. She cannot sing, rap or even talk melodically. GET HER OFF TV!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> He cheated.
> 
> Big surprise, duh! If that Lilly is not a virgin, which I think she is, she should be no fun in bed... Probably she'd be worried too much for her cellulite, fat rolls, trying to make her hair looks perfect and giving him only one side of her face.



He cheated, again?


----------



## Sassys

Love4H said:


> He cheated.
> 
> Big surprise, duh! If that Lilly is not a virgin, which I think she is, she should be no fun in bed... Probably she'd be worried too much for her cellulite, fat rolls, trying to make her hair looks perfect and giving him only one side of her face.



Seriously? that was the big devastating secret.


----------



## Love4H

GoGlam said:


> I agree, not only was it pathetic in organization but she does not have talent. She cannot sing, rap or even talk melodically. GET HER OFF TV!!!



I know! 
When she was telling Costello that she's such a big time diva and got major experience... And in fact THAT was her first performance! She's a liar and a wannabe. She's a singer and doesn't know how to do a freaking sound check?  How's that possible ! 

The way she acted on stage was ok for a child at a school performance, not a grown *** Asa who wants to be paid for that bs.


----------



## Love4H

DC-Cutie said:


> He cheated, again?



I think he never stopped. 
I doubt he actually considered their relationships anything serious. 

She said he cheated when she studied for her exams. 

I think she's trying to be relevant. She's got nothing going on in her life to make her interesting for TV so she's giving some drama.


----------



## GoGlam

Love4H said:
			
		

> I know!
> When she was telling Costello that she's such a big time diva and got major experience... And in fact THAT was her first performance! She's a liar and a wannabe. She's a singer and doesn't know how to do a freaking sound check?  How's that possible !
> 
> The way she acted on stage was ok for a child at a school performance, not a grown *** Asa who wants to be paid for that bs.



Amen!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> I think he never stopped.
> I doubt he actually considered their relationships anything serious.
> 
> She said he cheated when she studied for her exams.
> 
> I think she's trying to be relevant. She's got nothing going on in her life to make her interesting for TV so she's giving some drama.



She really does have low self esteem. There is NO WAY I'd be chasing after a man for 10 years that has cheated and still cheats.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She really does have low self esteem. There is NO WAY I'd be chasing after a man for 10 years that has cheated and still cheats.



You have common sense.


----------



## Florasun

goglam said:


> sometimes a trainwreck comes along that provides great entertainment value.  Sometimes, that is not the case. Please, bravo, get rid of asa.  After two seasons filled with self-proclamations of being god's gift to persian pop, it is now blatantly clear asa is *delusional *and *talentless*. *she should also burn every outfit she has worn*.



+10000000000000000
:d


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Love4H said:


> He cheated.
> 
> Big surprise, duh! If that Lilly is not a virgin, which I think she is, she should be no fun in bed... Probably she'd be worried too much for her cellulite, fat rolls, trying to make her hair looks perfect and giving him only one side of her face.



Agree, I've been saying I think Lily's a virgin, and her big love affair is imaginary. Not that there's anything wrong with being a traditional girl, but Lily presents herself as anything but.


----------



## limom

Love4H said:


> I think he never stopped.
> I doubt he actually considered their relationships anything serious.
> 
> She said he cheated when she studied for her exams.
> 
> I think she's trying to be relevant. She's got nothing going on in her life to make her interesting for TV so she's giving some drama.



I think it was serious but like most men, he played the field while he could.
As far as Lilly being a virgin, I don't think so and that is why she feels so betrayed. 

Now Asa at the Persian palooza, it was like a giant bumble bee screeching on my screen.
The only person who could sing besides Andy was the guy playing the violin.
Whatever happened to lip-singing?
Girlfriend is delusional.
I can't wait for the reunion


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I just watched the finale. I do feel bad for Lilly, regardless of how silly she's being it still sucks to be in love and be treated like crap.

Asa is a hot mess.

And I'm sorry but the MJ Drizzy thing is a no. She's 40 and he's 24 .. like what?


----------



## DC-Cutie

californiaCRUSH said:


> I just watched the finale. I do feel bad for Lilly, regardless of how silly she's being it still sucks to be in love and be treated like crap.
> 
> Asa is a hot mess.
> 
> And I'm sorry but the MJ Drizzy thing is a no. She's 40 and he's 24 .. like what?



He treats her like crap, because she allows it. IMO, she enjoys the material things of their relationship, therefore allows him to do whatever, with whomever.


----------



## MarieG

MJs mum is in need of a serious makeover!

Asa has absolutely no talent! I'm amazed she has the confidence to go on stage dressed like that to perform something like that! People who are as delusional as she is always amaze me!

I do feel bad for Lilly but her friends need to stage a serious intervention! My best friend dated an emotionally abusive guy for 10 years and only got out if it with my help and her family's help and our unconditional support (along with always being honest. Needless to say he hated me ) Her self esteem was pretty much gone and she developed severe anxiety etc. This is a highly intelligent girl who is just finishing her PhD and is very well loved by the people around her! After she finally broke it off she met a guy who completely adores her and is now married to him an super happy! I hope the same thing happens to Lilly!


----------



## Samia

Omg! Asa needs to never step on a stage again! Her performance was horrible and wth was she wearing!! She is so full of it, the ritual things she was collecting before the show were not all Persian some of that was Indian!! The woman cannot sing or dance!! 

MJ is so funny, at the end during the food fight she rolling on the floor like a ball.


----------



## Belle49

Mike is doing playgirl, the pics are on TMZ


----------



## Love4H

Samia said:


> Omg! Asa needs to never step on a stage again! Her performance was horrible and wth was she wearing!! She is so full of it, the ritual things she was collecting before the show were not all Persian some of that was Indian!! The woman cannot sing or dance!!
> 
> MJ is so funny, at the end during the food fight she rolling on the floor like a ball.



And her henna was done by an American woman. 

But we do the hair too. I have the best one from KSA.


----------



## GoGlam

Mike looks like a fit human bulldog--no neck


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> He treats her like crap, because she allows it. IMO, she enjoys the material things of their relationship, therefore allows him to do whatever, with whomever.



This is true. Unfortunately, alot of women allow men to treat them like crap because of whatever insecurities they have. Myself included. It's a hard thing to snap yourself out of.

But doesn't Lilly brag and boast about how she's so rich? So why does she need his money?


----------



## DC-Cutie

californiaCRUSH said:


> This is true. Unfortunately, alot of women allow men to treat them like crap because of whatever insecurities they have. Myself included. It's a hard thing to snap yourself out of.
> 
> But doesn't Lilly brag and boast about how she's so rich? So why does she need his money?



I'm not so sure she's as rich as she claims. Perhaps her parents have money, but lets be real - being on a reality show and designing swimwear hasn't made her "rich".


----------



## Ladybug09

MJs mom reminds me of Mary Kay.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not so sure she's as rich as she claims. Perhaps her parents have money, but lets be real - being on a reality show and designing swimwear hasn't made her "rich".



I agree. ANd it's interesting how she was shopping for these enormous houses in the beginning of the season but she's living in a condo? She certainly was looking for Ali to fund that house.


----------



## lulilu

Ok, a 40 y/o woman claiming to be a pop princess?  wearing whatever those sneakers and outfit was?  and she said she was bringing her diamond water and I watched her drink Smart Water, lol.  I thought i saw some clock or something that said the show was around 30 minutes long?  (of her bouncing and shrieking) And 40 something Reza screaming "we love you, Asa?"  I was laughing my a** off.

she's the one who needs an intervention.  She is so wack.


----------



## AECornell

In Asa's last interview set, she totally looks like she got a nose job.


----------



## lulilu

AECornell said:


> In Asa's last interview set, she totally looks like she got a nose job.



After all that talking about loving and celebrating big noses????


----------



## Florasun

lulilu said:


> After all that talking about loving and celebrating big noses????



Other people's big noses, not hers, LOL!


----------



## AECornell

That's exactly what I was thinking! Did anyone else notice it? I googled to see if there was anything about it, but I didn't see anything. I wasn't sure if it was the angle or she got work done, but it definitely looks different.


----------



## Sassys

Wonder what his parents think


----------



## kittyswag

Sassys said:


> Wonder what his parents think
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/article0178a934f000005d.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/article0178a9366000005d.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/article2277871178b20f50.jpg/



love!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

He needs to elongate the neck...he looks like a bulldog with no neck.


----------



## GoGlam

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> He needs to elongate the neck...he looks like a bulldog with no neck.



Lol I posted exactly this earlier!! Great mibes


----------



## GoGlam

^minds ..autocorrect is killing me today


----------



## AECornell

Yeah, he totally does. I find him attractive, but not in the "I want to date him" kind of way. I can appreciate his appeal, but he's not my type.


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> ^minds ..autocorrect is killing me today



lol

sometimes I go back and read, and think, What the heck was I trying to say here???


----------



## GoGlam

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> sometimes I go back and read, and think, What the heck was I trying to say here???



Lol you and me both! I think my apple products are rebelling


----------



## Bagbug

I am not a regular watcher of this show, but I cannot stand ASA!  I did see her performance.  CHEESEY and at the El Rey!  Pulleeeeasee Bravo paid for the venue and the audience got in free thats the people that didn't know her or weren't related to Asar.  If "Andy" the famous singer she "opened" for...why was his name missing from the Marquee?


----------



## mundodabolsa

I saw mj in soho today and thought she looked beautiful.  she's very small and has a great figure in clothes and is stunning facially, I noticed the beautiful woman before noticing it was mj.


----------



## km8282

^ Not surprised she looked small and better in clothes than we see on TV. The camera adding 10 lbs is not a myth! 

Though, that doesn't really explain the bathing suit pics


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Blast from the past. A young Reza, courtesy of ONTD/BravoTV.


----------



## AngelCakes25

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Blast from the past. A young Reza, courtesy of ONTD/BravoTV.



Omg. That's crazy!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Wentworth-Roth said:
			
		

> Blast from the past. A young Reza, courtesy of ONTD/BravoTV.



Like a totally different person!!! Very rare eyes


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> Like a totally different person!!! Very rare eyes



I think he's wearing blue contacts.


----------



## AECornell

mundodabolsa said:


> I saw mj in soho today and thought she looked beautiful.  she's very small and has a great figure in clothes and is stunning facially, I noticed the beautiful woman before noticing it was mj.



"In clothes." Spanx, etc. really help with that. Not that I'm saying anything about her figure (because I feel like everyone is fine in their own skin), but we all know what we look like naked and not sucked in to something tight.


----------



## AECornell

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Blast from the past. A young Reza, courtesy of ONTD/BravoTV.



What year is this from? 90s? He looks very attractive, much better than now. How his skin went from that to now I don't know. He looks like he's had skin issues, like acne scarring, but in that pic I see good skin. I'm on my phone though so I don't know.


----------



## jennyx0

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Blast from the past. A young Reza, courtesy of ONTD/BravoTV.
> 
> bravotv.com/media/images/persons/30-Reza-young-crazy-eyes.jpg



He was a stud in his younger days!


----------



## lucywife

I'm watching the last episode re-run, Asa is performing...sweet Jesus! I'm going to have nightmares about her thighs, that outfit is a disaster, probably the worst of all her disastrous clothes. And it comes with the gold shiny cape?


----------



## km8282

lucywife said:


> I'm watching the last episode re-run, Asa is performing...sweet Jesus! I'm going to have nightmares about her thighs, that outfit is a disaster, probably the worst of all her disastrous clothes. And it comes with the gold shiny cape?



I know... Repulsive. Whoever told her that outfit looked good on her is certainly not a friend!


----------



## kcf68

lucywife said:


> I'm watching the last episode re-run, Asa is performing...sweet Jesus! I'm going to have nightmares about her thighs, that outfit is a disaster, probably the worst of all her disastrous clothes. And it comes with the gold shiny cape?


Yup it was all bad!


----------



## pollinilove

is what asa said true no music in Iran ?


----------



## Love4H

pollinilove said:


> is what asa said true no music in Iran ?



Asa is an idiot.


----------



## benchwarmer

As a woman who feels for another woman in pain, I felt really sad for her when she was essentially crying about Ali to Asa in the season finale.    She also looked really good at Asa's concert, her dress was amazing.   I'm still not a fan of all the makeup though and heavy lashes.   Her big hair I don't have as big an issue with, but wearing all that makeup isn't appealing to me, it's like a mask when you put that much on.   I wish she realized she's pretty enough with out the warpaint, some makeup, like a normal amount or even a normal-ish heavy application would be an improvement but this is just waaaaaay too much makeup for one person to be wearing.   One thing and this is knit picky, but when she was in her talking head interview and she said that she and Asa are close even though they are opposites or different, my ears interepreted that as... even though I'm pretty and skinny and she's...but really there difference is that Asa has depth lol.
btw I actually think Asa is very pretty, her hair is amazing and she has stunning eyes and a beautiful nose.  I love Asa, she also always cracks me up intentionally and otherwise.  I just can't help but wonder if Asa would take offense to that seemingly innocent comment of how 'opposite' and 'different' Lilly thinks she is.


----------



## lulilu

I wonder what Asa will be next, after the Persian Pop Princess flop of the decade?


----------



## GoGlam

benchwarmer said:
			
		

> As a woman who feels for another woman in pain, I felt really sad for her when she was essentially crying about Ali to Asa in the season finale.    She also looked really good at Asa's concert, her dress was amazing.   I'm still not a fan of all the makeup though and heavy lashes.   Her big hair I don't have as big an issue with, but wearing all that makeup isn't appealing to me, it's like a mask when you put that much on.   I wish she realized she's pretty enough with out the warpaint, some makeup, like a normal amount or even a normal-ish heavy application would be an improvement but this is just waaaaaay too much makeup for one person to be wearing.   One thing and this is knit picky, but when she was in her talking head interview and she said that she and Asa are close even though they are opposites or different, my ears interepreted that as... even though I'm pretty and skinny and she's...but really there difference is that Asa has depth lol.
> btw I actually think Asa is very pretty, her hair is amazing and she has stunning eyes and a beautiful nose.  I love Asa, she also always cracks me up intentionally and otherwise.  I just can't help but wonder if Asa would take offense to that seemingly innocent comment of how 'opposite' and 'different' Lilly thinks she is.



Asa is pretty? She looks like a Persian female Shrek.


----------



## starrynite_87

pollinilove said:
			
		

> is what asa said true no music in Iran ?



I think she was referring to this

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/aug/02/iran-supreme-leader-music-islam


----------



## missyb

What I dont get is Asa says her parents have no money and how her mom works long hours but that doesn't seem to bother her daughter driving a Mercedes and living in a nice house which I cant figure how she affords.


----------



## benchwarmer

Asa's makeup is off and hides her beauty but I see a pretty girl there, she has a great profile with a perfect nose and almond shaped eyes that are pretty.  When she flipped her hair around in her talking head interview to demonstrate how hard it is to sing and move, I was like wow she's pretty.   I'm jealous of that head of hair, it's so lush!  But her makeup and clothes are over the top for my taste.  I think in terms of makeup GG has it down pat and they could take a lesson from her.


----------



## JosiePotenza

MJ is awfully envious of Lilly&hellip; not jealous but pure envy. Sad.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Whoa! Lilly is coming off so crazy with car titles, spreadsheets... Wtf.
I'm not convinced "Ali" exists.


----------



## starrynite_87

JosiePotenza said:
			
		

> MJ is awfully envious of Lilly&hellip; not jealous but pure envy. Sad.



I agree


----------



## Delta Queen

I decided not to watch the reunion since the previews looked like another gang-up on GG and I saw enough of that during the season!  Asa has ruined the show for me. Oh well, I need to start weeding out some of the shows I watch and this is a good place to start.


----------



## missyb

Lillys hair is just a little "big"


----------



## AEGIS

Asa is the prettiest girl there IMO


----------



## fashion16

I have never thought much of Asa's looks on the show but she looks great on the reunion.


----------



## PinkTruffle

GoGlam said:


> Asa is pretty? She looks like a Persian female Shrek.



OMG!  Best description ever!!


----------



## AEGIS

fashion16 said:


> I have never thought much of Asa's looks on the show but she looks great on the reunion.





Asa is super pretty imo.  people get distracted by her bad makeup and clothing


----------



## mundodabolsa

I love mike even more after this reunion.  jessica is a lucky lady.


----------



## GoGlam

pinktruffle said:
			
		

> omg!  Best description ever!!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Delta Queen said:


> I decided not to watch the reunion since the previews looked like another gang-up on GG and I saw enough of that during the season!  Asa has ruined the show for me. Oh well, I need to start weeding out some of the shows I watch and this is a good place to start.



I don't care for Asa all that much either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did Asa get a nose job or is she contoured to death?


----------



## DC-Cutie

The rosa parks of reality shows, really GG?


----------



## SherryF

Love4H said:


> Asa is an idiot.


It's not true.  She's an idiot.  No live performances by women vocalists though at least not in public.


----------



## julybenz56

Found it wonderful. Such a gorgeous ladies. Both were quite candid during the chat.


----------



## starrynite_87

Did anyone else notice Lily's face when Asa was talking about How fake GG is with her hair extensions and nose job


----------



## AECornell

I mentioned that earlier, I totally think she got one! During the last episode's one-on-ones her nose looks totally different.



DC-Cutie said:


> Did Asa get a nose job or is she contoured to death?


----------



## needloub

starrynite_87 said:


> Did anyone else notice Lily's face when Asa was talking about How fake GG is with her hair extensions and nose job



Oh yes! Asa was describing Lily as well lol!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Lilly brought her CarFax, huh?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her reaction to Asa's comments about the weave and nose job = priceless


----------



## Love4H

DC-Cutie said:


> Her reaction to Asa's comments about the weave and nose job = priceless



Did you see when Lilly was talking about her voice? It's my voice, I'm not going to change who I am.
Lmao. ***** please. You've change eeeeeeeeverything!


----------



## cjy

Love4H said:


> Did you see when Lilly was talking about her voice? It's my voice, I'm not going to change who I am.
> Lmao. ***** please. You've change eeeeeeeeverything!



I know!! Lilly get real!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Mike is a cutie.


----------



## Samia

love4h said:


> did you see when lilly was talking about her voice? It's my voice, i'm not going to change who i am.
> Lmao. ***** please. You've change eeeeeeeeverything!



lol!


----------



## Love4H

Reza is disgusting. And he dares to call himself MJs friend?! He hates her, whatever he was telling her last night was horrible. 
He's two faced and both faces are ugly.


----------



## GoGlam

Love4H said:
			
		

> Reza is disgusting. And he dares to call himself MJs friend?! He hates her, whatever he was telling her last night was horrible.
> He's two faced and both faces are ugly.



Agreed!

Asa said GG never takes responsibility for her actions. Whereas I never heard her admit her part in things. It takes two to tango


----------



## lucywife

I think Mike is the only one somewhat sane person there. Lilly is terrified that someone will think of her as poor. 

And that obese friend of theirs, forgot his name, he should ask MJ out, they will make a great couple.


----------



## Deco

Love4H said:


> Did you see when Lilly was talking about her voice? It's my voice, I'm not going to change who I am.
> Lmao. ***** please. You've change eeeeeeeeverything!



 right on!

And did you see Lilly's response to the viewer accusations that she hates fat people and poor people?  "I don't hate poor people!"


----------



## Love4H

Decophile said:


> right on!
> 
> And did you see Lilly's response to the viewer accusations that she hates fat people and poor people?  "I don't hate poor people!"



Yeah that was so funny too!


----------



## Love4H

Lilly said she has multimillion dollars companies...
Ummmm.... Like what? I've heard only of her swimwear and lashes.


----------



## lucywife

Lilly is probably the most insecure person in the cast, she is a beautiful girl, but looks like a cartoon character with all that struggle for perfection.


----------



## TokyoBound

My opinion of Mike has gone 180 degrees.  I really didn't like him last season - I thought he came across as being a bit of a tool, especially with his "I used to run Vegas" statements.  Now he's really the most likable cast member, and seems way more mature than his cast mates, especially the ones who are like 10 years older.  

I do feel bad for MJ - even if she did sign up for a reality show, I don't think it's appropriate for Asa & Reza to address her pill problem on air.  That is pretty low, and I think they're doing it only so they can appear to be concerned friends for the cameras.


----------



## ILuvShopping

reza claims he has brought it up to MJ a million times. do i believe him? i don't know, but if it is true that he's tried to address it in the past, i suppose one could get so fed up with it that they think embarrassing her on national tv is the way to go.

and really... if none of these people have address her drinking (and pill popping) in the past, then how good of friends are they??? i hope at least reza has said something in the past.. but also if your'e good friend has an alcohol problem.. why do you egg her on constantly?

and i think it spoke volumes when MJ raised her hand when andy asked who was the biggest partier.


----------



## bisousx

Asa is gross from the inside out.


----------



## km8282

Does anyone know when is part 2 of the reunion on? It doesn't seem to be on tomorrow.


----------



## mundodabolsa

km8282 said:


> Does anyone know when is part 2 of the reunion on? It doesn't seem to be on tomorrow.



probably sunday the 3rd, I think bravo is skipping this sunday because the oscars are on.


----------



## eggpudding

Can someone shut GG the f**k up?! The crap she talks is insane, I don't know how someone can be that up themselves and pathetic. MJ is a two-faced ****-stirring mess, so blatantly jealous of Lilly - I have no sympathy for her whatsoever. And I love Asa. She's the only girl on that show who keeps it real and 100% herself. The way she handles confrontation is mature and commendable. And as always, love Reza


----------



## zaara10

The fact that these ppl are in their 30s & 40s acting a damn fool is just plain sad. I'm especially talking about GG. She needs to learn that it is not cute to have a constant chip on your shoulder & in fight mode. It's like she's playing a character. She seemed to have a breakthrough @ her shrink's office so it looked like there's potential for her... but as we saw, that didn't last...
Get your ish together before it's too late! You are too old for this mess!


----------



## xikry5talix

Meh...I don't think Asa keeps it real. She accuses GG of not owning up to things but she doesn't either. She didn't show up when MJ set up the meeting for them to reconcile.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yeah, Asa doesn't keep it real.  She keeps it real fake, just like the rest of them.  I do like Mike the most out of the bunch!


----------



## sandigirl

Reza is the fakest person on the show. Which is saying a lot.


----------



## xikry5talix

DC-Cutie said:


> yeah, Asa doesn't keep it real.  She keeps it real fake, just like the rest of them.  *I do like Mike the most out of the bunch!*



I like Mike the most too!


----------



## love_addict919

This show is a mess. I prob wont watch again if there is another season


----------



## Belle49

I'm done watching as well. Asa is gross! Reeza use to be great but now he just SUCKS and this season was the gang up on GG season and it wasn't fun to watch


----------



## love_addict919

Belle49 said:


> I'm done watching as well. Asa is gross! Reeza use to be great but now he just SUCKS and this season was the gang up on GG season and it wasn't fun to watch



Reza is two faced and his thirst for fame is on another level


----------



## km8282

I'm really feeling dumb right about now. I only *just* learned from watching Argo that "Shah" means king. 

I never really put it together. Did anyone else know this? Or am I the only one who's head this went right over?


----------



## summer2815

km8282 said:


> I'm really feeling dumb right about now. I only *just* learned from watching Argo that "Shah" means king.
> 
> I never really put it together. Did anyone else know this? Or am I the only one who's head this went right over?



It is bad that I never even thought about it?  Thanks for enlightening me!


----------



## zaara10

km8282 said:


> I'm really feeling dumb right about now. I only *just* learned from watching Argo that "Shah" means king.
> 
> I never really put it together. Did anyone else know this? Or am I the only one who's head this went right over?



Umm, what did u think it meant? I'm not judging, I'm just wondering what u thought the title of the show was all about, lol.


----------



## km8282

zaara10 said:


> Umm, what did u think it meant? I'm not judging, I'm just wondering what u thought the title of the show was all about, lol.



I honestly had no idea! I figured it was a term that would encompass both men & women. Maybe something more specific to a certain type of lifestyle, or a type of person. Unless Shah could also be used for royalty?

Not sure if that makes sense?


----------



## TinksDelite

Perhaps it's my age (the Iranian Revolution was big news back in 1979) but I too thought it was a given that people knew what Shah meant... Sucks being 'old'!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i had no idea what it meant, just always figured it had something to do with their culture


----------



## GoGlam

I don't think it's a term most people know if they're younger. Only reason I know it is I have a friend that's Persian and his name is Shah lol


----------



## km8282

Eh, I brought this up, and I'm not *that* young, I'm 30  
Just wasn't all that great at history in school I guess


----------



## GoGlam

km8282 said:


> Eh, I brought this up, and I'm not *that* young, I'm 30
> Just wasn't all that great at history in school I guess



Lol I'm 25, I didn't mean it as a bad thing!


----------



## zaara10

GoGlam said:


> I don't think it's a term most people know if they're younger. Only reason I know it is I have a friend that's Persian and his name is Shah lol



But here's what I don't get... If you're watching a show w/ "Shah" in the title, don't u want to know what that means? I knew, so I didn't need to find out, but if I didn't, I'd at least google it to find out. But hey, that's just me


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> But here's what I don't get... If you're watching a show w/ "Shah" in the title, don't u want to know what that means? I knew, so I didn't need to find out, but if I didn't, I'd at least google it to find out. But hey, that's just me



Yep but some people might not attribute too much attention to the title. I'm not sure since I knew the meaning as well from an early age


----------



## km8282

GoGlam, totally know you didn't mean it in a bad way 




zaara10 said:


> But here's what I don't get... If you're watching a show w/ "Shah" in the title, don't u want to know what that means? I knew, so I didn't need to find out, but if I didn't, I'd at least google it to find out. But hey, that's just me



No, not really.  
I just assumed it was something within the culture that meant affluence, or something along those lines. I just didn't know precisely what it meant.


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> I don't think it's a term most people know if they're younger. Only reason I know it is I have a friend that's Persian and his name is Shah lol



I'm youngish and still knew...


----------



## Love4H

km8282 said:


> I honestly had no idea! I figured it was a term that would encompass both men & women. Maybe something more specific to a certain type of lifestyle, or a type of person. Unless Shah could also be used for royalty?
> 
> Not sure if that makes sense?



Shah is royalty. In Arabic it's sheikh. 

Remember Shahrizade from the 1001 nights? She was a princess that for 1001 nights was telling stories to the king Shahriyar.


----------



## ClassicFab

Anyone watching the reunion?

GG is ridiculous


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Watching.


----------



## starrynite_87

I have to agree with Mike...if Reza is so worried about MJ why not talk to her in private...it just seems like he's trying to embarrass her


----------



## ClassicFab

^^And it was certainly out of line to disrespect her mother like that. I am appalled!!


----------



## zaara10

It's ridiculous for GG to say Asa should financially support her parents by giving them all her gold jewelry. How about GG financially support her parents by paying her own damn bills & quit mooching off of them? She should be beyond embarrassed that she got her first job (if u can call it that) at the age of 30. Put on your big girl panties & grow the hell up! She is a hot mess & a half. It is not cute to be a mean girl at any age, but especially in your 30s.


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> It's ridiculous for GG to say Asa should financially support her parents by giving them all her gold jewelry. How about GG financially support her parents by paying her own damn bills & quit mooching off of them? She should be beyond embarrassed that she got her first job (if u can call it that) at the age of 30. Put on your big girl panties & grow the hell up! She is a hot mess & a half. It is not cute to be a mean girl at any age, but especially in your 30s.



I see a major difference here. GG's parents have never mentioned how poorly they were doing financially.  I'm sure they're comfortable.  Whereas Asa's mother was complaining and crying over not having money.  In that case, why would you be burying $30k of coins in your home's foundation? You know why? Because #1, it's BS.  #2 Asa would rather spend money on herself. She still didn't answer where her money came from.  Honey, having two professional degrees and earning money do not come hand in hand.  

Basically, I think Asa got whatever she has from her ex-husband.  She doesn't seem to be in a position to support anyone.  At least GG is honest about the fact that her parents contribute to her being able to have her lifestyle. Asa is just delusional.  If my parents were struggling, the last person I would act like is Asa.


----------



## laf724

What did I miss?  Asa was married?


----------



## GoGlam

laf724 said:


> What did I miss?  Asa was married?



The articles and public announcement that she was married was posted here a while ago. I don't think it's ever been mentioned on TV


----------



## lulilu

Reza showed himself to be a truly ugly, self-centered, smug jerk.  The things he said were awful.  And his faces!


----------



## summer2815

lulilu said:


> Reza showed himself to be a truly ugly, self-centered, smug jerk.  The things he said were awful.  And his faces!




+1 

If he was a legitimately good friend he would have never went about confronting her like he did.  I used to like him a lot...not so much anymore.


----------



## summer2815

GoGlam said:


> I see a major difference here. GG's parents have never mentioned how poorly they were doing financially.  I'm sure they're comfortable.  Whereas Asa's mother was complaining and crying over not having money.  In that case, why would you be burying $30k of coins in your home's foundation? You know why? Because #1, it's BS.  #2 Asa would rather spend money on herself. She still didn't answer where her money came from.  Honey, having two professional degrees and earning money do not come hand in hand.
> 
> Basically, I think Asa got whatever she has from her ex-husband.  She doesn't seem to be in a position to support anyone.  At least GG is honest about the fact that her parents contribute to her being able to have her lifestyle. Asa is just delusional.  If my parents were struggling, the last person I would act like is Asa.



I agree.  I know GG isn't in the right either, but she had a point.  Asa wasn't really answering the questions like MJ called her out on.  

I had no idea she was married before!


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> I see a major difference here. GG's parents have never mentioned how poorly they were doing financially.  I'm sure they're comfortable.  Whereas Asa's mother was complaining and crying over not having money.  In that case, why would you be burying $30k of coins in your home's foundation? You know why? Because #1, it's BS.  #2 Asa would rather spend money on herself. She still didn't answer where her money came from.  Honey, having two professional degrees and earning money do not come hand in hand.
> 
> Basically, I think Asa got whatever she has from her ex-husband.  She doesn't seem to be in a position to support anyone.  At least GG is honest about the fact that her parents contribute to her being able to have her lifestyle. Asa is just delusional.  If my parents were struggling, the last person I would act like is Asa.


Asa is nasty. Why drip in jewels and live in an exclusive neighborhood while her parents are hurting?
Does she actually have any type of income?
2 degrees mean that she was a double major. Whiile it is nice, having a psychology and philosophy degree does not translate in  a professional job.
Did she get the house in her divorce?
Her parents look like they live on the edge of UCLA, kind of a sketchy hood.
And her mother looks exhausted and too old to be a visiting LPN.
What does her father do?
Reza is a conceited jerk, what an azz! Calling Mercedeh's mother, a ho and a *****? Where was that man raised and by whom?
What a moron, he was the star of season one and now is a despicable baffoon.
Lilly and Mike came out best, last night.
Even GG has redeeming qualities.
Reza and Asa's heads got too big.
Asa catering to Jermaine's son is gross.


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> Asa is nasty. Why drip in jewels and live in an exclusive neighborhood while her parents are hurting?
> Does she actually have any type of income?
> 2 degrees mean that she was a double major. Whiile it is nice, having a psychology and philosophy degree does not translate in  a professional job.
> Did she get the house in her divorce?
> Her parents look like they live on the edge of UCLA, kind of a sketchy hood.
> And her mother looks exhausted and too old to be a visiting LPN.
> What does her father do?
> Reza is a conceited jerk, what an azz! Calling Mercedeh's mother, a ho and a *****? Where was that man raised and by whom?
> What a moron, he was the star of season one and now is a despicable baffoon.
> Lilly and Mike came out best, last night.
> Even GG has redeeming qualities.
> Reza and Asa's heads got too big.
> Asa catering to Jermaine's son is gross.



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Belle49

I need Lily to get out of Asa's a$$ it's annoying.

Reeza is a disgusting human and who the hell needs friends like him?


----------



## km8282

I cannot believe I'm about to say/do this because I'm not an Asa fan at all. 
But... Sometimes parents have too much pride to take from their children. That may be why Asa doesn't help support them (I didn't watch part 2 yet, so maybe she offered a diff explanation?)

I live a very different lifestyle than my mother. My DH and I have offered her financial support more times than I can count. Checks for the holidays go uncashed, and the cash always finds it's way back to us. (She comes over and hides it in our apt). 

So it may not be as cut & dry as Asa giving these "gold coins", or selling her jewelry. She may know they won't accept it. It's so sad to see family struggling and they won't accept help.


----------



## lulilu

km8282 said:


> I cannot believe I'm about to say/do this because I'm not an Asa fan at all.
> But... Sometimes parents have too much pride to take from their children. That may be why Asa doesn't help support them (I didn't watch part 2 yet, so maybe she offered a diff explanation?)
> 
> I live a very different lifestyle than my mother. My DH and I have offered her financial support more times than I can count. Checks for the holidays go uncashed, and the cash always finds it's way back to us. (She comes over and hides it in our apt).
> 
> So it may not be as cut & dry as Asa giving these "gold coins", or selling her jewelry. She may know they won't accept it. It's so sad to see family struggling and they won't accept help.


 
She said she supported them, refused to say what she did for a living other than "I am hustling every day."  She is gross.  And her ideas (e.g., diamond water and Persian pop princess at age 40) are stupid beyond words.


----------



## km8282

lulilu said:


> She said she supported them, refused to say what she did for a living other than "I am hustling every day."  She is gross.  And her ideas (e.g., diamond water and Persian pop princess at age 40) are stupid beyond words.



Oh, I know. I am so sick of that diamond water bs, and her insisting she is a "pop princess". She is def one of those "fake it til you make it" type of people... She's delusional though if she thinks she is going anywhere with that act.


----------



## lucywife

I think Asa and GG have more in common than they think. Both are spoiled brats, over aged immature infantiles. Would be Asa "dreaming" of selling diamond [no less] water and signing career, a woman is damn 30+ years old, if she had to work some menial jobs just to survive? Of course, not. If it gets really rough for her, she has her parents, struggling or not, they will provide a roof above her head. These people don't know what struggling means.


----------



## AECornell

I don't think GG gets as much money from her parents as she's trying to say. She buys fake purses, and doesn't have a big place to live, and her car is older. I think they give her money to make sure she can live, but not where she is super spoiled like Lilly. I mean honestly I can't really hate on GG for living that way. She's not hurting anyone, and if her parents want to, then what's the big deal? Yes, she's 30, she should have a job, but I feel like a lot of people would like to have the stability of knowing that someone constantly has your finncial backing. GG seems to be lazy, where the only way she is going to get a real job is if she is forced into it, she doesn't seem to have any drive. Maybe this whole hair extensions business will inspire her, but I doubt it.


----------



## xikry5talix

Asa and Reza came out the worst this season, total bullies!

What does Asa do to hustle? Her diamond water and Persian pop princess gig probably costs her more than she makes. 

Does anyone think that MJ is really an alcoholic and/or addicted to pills? She seemed fine during the reunion but I dunno...


----------



## Dany_37

I am so glad the season is over...if I had to see MJ in another ill-fitting, too little bathing suit, I thought my eyes may BLEED!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MJ has an addiction to something. 

Asa is an ***. 

GG is a mess

Lily is fake, literally. 

Mike is cool. 

Reza, I have no words. If he was so concerned about MJ's well being, he would have talked to her like a true friend, off camera and helped her, not talked about her. And don't get me started on the way he spoke about her mother. MJ is a better woman than I'll ever be, because as soon as he called my mother a "*****" or a "ho" I would be mopping the floor with his azz!


----------



## AECornell

Lilly's skin was super brown, I noticed. Compared to GG, whose skin looked really nicely spray tanned (not too orange), Lilly seemed to either have way too much bronzer on, or decided to go with the extra dark concoction of spray tan. It looked really odd.


----------



## lucywife

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ has an addiction to something.
> 
> Asa is an ***.
> 
> GG is a mess
> 
> Lily is fake, literally.
> 
> Mike is cool.
> 
> Reza, I have no words. If he was so concerned about MJ's well being, he would have talked to her like a true friend, off camera and helped her, not talked about her. *And don't get me started on the way he spoke about her mother.* MJ is a better woman than I'll ever be, because as soon as he called my mother a "*****" or a "ho" I would be mopping the floor with his azz!


I think everyone was mortified when he said that. There is no forgiveness for his words.


----------



## limom

lucywife said:


> I think everyone was mortified when he said that. There is not forgiveness for his words.



And why didn't anyone check him?
Mercedeh seems to be the mist of some type of depression, she can't stop crying and her drinking could be a form of self medication.
She looked very pretty last night.
And is Persian Drake supposed to be gay? I missed that part.


----------



## lucywife

limom said:


> And why didn't anyone check him?
> Mercedeh seems to be the mist of some type of depression, she can't stop crying and her drinking could be a form of self medication.
> She looked very pretty last night.
> And is Persian Drake supposed to be gay? I missed that part.



He wouldn't said that to a guy. 
I don't know about Persian Drake, I don't believe a word Reza said. He is hating on GG too, made comments about her engagement ring to be a fake one and everybody were laughing happily about it. I felt bad for GG, even though she is a nut, but still.


----------



## Nick1

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ has an addiction to something.
> 
> Asa is an ***.
> 
> GG is a mess
> 
> Lily is fake, literally.
> 
> Mike is cool.
> 
> Reza, I have no words. If he was so concerned about MJ's well being, he would have talked to her like a true friend, off camera and helped her, not talked about her. And don't get me started on the way he spoke about her mother. MJ is a better woman than I'll ever be, because as soon as he called my mother a "*****" or a "ho" I would be mopping the floor with his azz!




100% agreed. MJ certainly has some kind of patience,because noone would have been able to pull me off of Reza. I used to love Reza now I think he just a d**k . Sadly, I only like the two crazy ones now MJ and even GG seems alright. Something about Mike I just don't like,not sure what it is.


----------



## limom

lucywife said:


> He wouldn't said that to a guy.
> I don't know about Persian Drake, I don't believe a word Reza said. He is hating on GG too, made comments about her engagement ring to be a fake one and everybody were laughing happily about it. I felt bad for GG, even though she is a nut, but still.





Nick1 said:


> 100% agreed. MJ certainly has some kind of patience,because noone would have been able to pull me off of Reza. I used to love Reza now I think he just a d**k . Sadly, I only like the two crazy ones now MJ and even GG seems alright. Something about Mike I just don't like,not sure what it is.



GG while easily excited is a ride or die friend. She is quick to stand up for her friends and that makes her somehow likable.
How can she be thirty and never have had a job? Was she married too?

As far as Mike, I read somewhere that the reason, he is so hung on his girlfriend is that she is some type of heiress. Fidji water?
Take it or leave it but that could be what pings your douche radar.
Did anyone see his naked pics?


----------



## love_addict919

I was appalled at reza last night. I cannot believe he said some of the things he did- no class whatsoever.


----------



## lucywife

If MJ had a brother, Reza wouldn't have any teeth left by now.


----------



## limom

love_addict919 said:


> I was appalled at reza last night. I cannot believe he said some of the things he did- no class whatsoever.



Well, I almost forgot about the part about MJ getting "double stuffed" by two brothers. Why does he hate on MJ so hard and why doesn't she just tell him to go fuc$ himself?
And what about Reza's boyfriend?" A gay midlife crisis"? more like a case of the douchebaggery coupled with a Peter pan syndrome.


----------



## love_addict919

limom said:


> Well, I almost forgot about the part about MJ getting "double stuffed" by two brothers. Why does he hate on MJ so hard and why doesn't she just tell him to go fuc$ himself?
> And what about Reza's boyfriend?" A gay midlife crisis"? more like a case of the douchebaggery coupled with a Peter pan syndrome.



I have no clue why he hates on MJ so hard. It looks as if when he met Lilly, he dropped MJ. I almost forgot, didnt he call MJs mom a hoe or something?!


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ has an addiction to something.
> 
> Asa is an ***.
> 
> GG is a mess
> 
> Lily is fake, literally.
> 
> Mike is cool.
> 
> Reza, I have no words. If he was so concerned about MJ's well being, he would have talked to her like a true friend, off camera and helped her, not talked about her. *And don't get me started on the way he spoke about her mother*. MJ is a better woman than I'll ever be, because as soon as he called my mother a "*****" or a "ho" I would be mopping the floor with his azz!





lucywife said:


> I think everyone was mortified when he said that. *There is no forgiveness for his words.*



Just shocked...Reza is just mean-spirited and nobody needs friends like that, despite MJ's own problems...


----------



## AEGIS

lucywife said:


> I think everyone was mortified when he said that. There is no forgiveness for his words.




she already has


----------



## AEGIS

AECornell said:


> I don't think GG gets as much money from her parents as she's trying to say. She buys fake purses, and doesn't have a big place to live, and her car is older. I think they give her money to make sure she can live, but not where she is super spoiled like Lilly. I mean honestly I can't really hate on GG for living that way. She's not hurting anyone, and if her parents want to, then what's the big deal? Yes, she's 30, she should have a job, but I feel like a lot of people would like to have the stability of knowing that someone constantly has your finncial backing. GG seems to be lazy, where the only way she is going to get a real job is if she is forced into it, she doesn't seem to have any drive. Maybe this whole hair extensions business will inspire her, but I doubt it.





her purses are fake?


----------



## lucywife

AEGIS said:


> she already has


Which is her right and I think she is making a big mistake. With friends like this, who needs enemies?


----------



## AECornell

On the episode where they all went to Sammy's house to "squash" their problems, she walked in with this LV Damier Ebene bag. I remember seeing it and thinking "what the hell is that?"


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> her purses are fake?



So were her Louboutins during the first season.


----------



## TokyoBound

Reza was my favorite character first season, but I couldn't despise him more now after the reunion.  His barrage of low blows against MJ consisted of:
*Her weight (which I think is a symptom of Reza's insecurity about his own weight)
*Calling her mom a b*tch and a ho
*Accusing her of drug addiction (whether or not it's true, it shouldn't have been brought up at the reunion)
*Her past criminal conviction 
*The "double-stuffed" comment 

I'm sure MJ has a lot of dirt on Reza, and could have retaliated by bringing up his skeletons, but she left that alone.  I'm shocked that by the end of the reunion she was still willing to try and move forward with their friendship.


----------



## Dany_37

TokyoBound said:


> Reza was my favorite character first season, but I couldn't despise him more now after the reunion.  His barrage of low blows against MJ consisted of:
> *Her weight (which I think is a symptom of Reza's insecurity about his own weight)
> *Calling her mom a b*tch and a ho
> *Accusing her of drug addiction (whether or not it's true, it shouldn't have been brought up at the reunion)
> *Her past criminal conviction
> *The "double-stuffed" comment
> 
> I'm sure MJ has a lot of dirt on Reza, and could have retaliated by bringing up his skeletons, but she left that alone.  I'm shocked that by the end of the reunion she was still willing to try and move forward with their friendship.



Which goes to show a person can be your bestfriend and your worst enemy at the same time because they know the most about you!!  Lesson here is, no one should know every aspect of your life.  Some things are better kept between you and the ALMIGHTY (at least you know he won't tell)!!


----------



## Dany_37

Reza was so fun and funny last season...and he started out that way this season UNTIL Lily arrived...I don't think it was her fault by any means but I think her presence changed him, and that is HIS fault. 

 I actually like Lily...people call her fake or whatever but I think plastic surgery is a personal choice, doesn't make you fake!  If you have things that you don't like about yourself and you can afford to change them, why not? It's when it become excessive and obsessive that it becomes a problem. No different than losing weight, which is also for health reasons BUT still, it&#8217;s a choice and it's vanity!  

Somebody told Reza he was 'the sh**' and he started to believe the hype!! 

GG just hasn't had the right person whip her a$$ yet, then she'll stop all the foolishness.  I think that day may be sooner than we think. (I don't condone violence but hey if you go around picking fights and thinking you're bad, somebody eventually will prove you wrong).

Mike like playiing the mediator and voice of reason this season...WHATEVER!!!

Asa, the Persian Pop Priestess thing, so not cool!!  She can't sing...she just talked to music!!

MJ, complete TRAIN WRECK!!!


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> So were her Louboutins during the first season.





omg how could i have forgotten?! yes, the sparkly ones that she made her niece identify on camera. basic


----------



## GoGlam

Uuuhhhhhmmm, they showed Lilly and Reza working out on Lost Footage. Lilly can WERK! And when I say werk, I mean werk out! Damn


----------



## xikry5talix

GoGlam said:


> Uuuhhhhhmmm, they showed Lilly and Reza working out on Lost Footage. Lilly can WERK! And when I say werk, I mean werk out! Damn



Yeahhhh, she can! Good for her, at least she doesn't lie about it taking work to stay in shape. 

I like how Mike is very secure with his sexuality. He is quite cocky but overall I like his personality


----------



## MarieG

xikry5talix said:


> Yeahhhh, she can! Good for her, at least she doesn't lie about it taking work to stay in shape.
> 
> I like how Mike is very secure with his sexuality. He is quite cocky but overall I like his personality



I totally agree with both statements!


----------



## Jahpson

Are these folks real royalty or do they just put on designer items and believe that they are?


----------



## zaara10

Jahpson said:


> Are these folks real royalty or do they just put on designer items and believe that they are?



No, they're not royalty at all. They don't claim to be either. They're just well off (kind of) & try to live the part in Beverly Hills. Basically, a lot of the Persian community in parts of the US, esp LA, emigrated from Iran a while ago & worked hard to establish themselves & gain wealth & status... so this new generation of Persian-Americans are part of the affluent community & are trying to maintain the rich lifestyle of  their parents.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Eh. They all seem working class with exception of Lily and even then who knows with her. I really didn't learn much about her on this show. 

I thought she looked great at the reunion. She really does look like old school Cher with the makeup. It was funny when she was talking about subtle plastic surgery with those watermelons stapled onto her chest.

Asa looked good too. Loved her hair. She's full of crap.

Poor MJ. She is a mess but she doesn't seem like a bad person. Hopefully she gets some help. I think she should be done with Reza either way and vice versa. Sober or not. He crossed the line when he said that stuff about her mother. Plus he is a phony. They are toxic for one another.

I like Mike. I wish he was cuter. lol.

GG is ugly. Inside and out. I wouldn't invite her or her fake Loubs back for another season. But on the other hand when you think you are bad there is always someone who is more bad. I have a feeling she'll run into that person sooner and the beat down will be good for ratings.

Omi or whatever his name is about as likeable as Chris Brown.


----------



## mundodabolsa

the lost footage episode is what I wish all bravo shows still were, just footage of the cast hanging out and having fun and enjoying each other's company without all the nastiness.  it was a good episode!


----------



## azania

mundodabolsa said:


> the lost footage episode is what I wish all bravo shows still were, just footage of the cast hanging out and having fun and enjoying each other's company without all the nastiness.  it was a good episode!



thats exactly what I was thinking. It was harmless fun without all the pot stirring, I gene liked Lilly a bit more


----------



## cjy

Lilly did not have as much make up or as much big hair in some of the segments and I thought she looked so much better.


----------



## FreshLilies

I LOVED the lost footage episode!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I h8 everybody on this show but MJ. She's a mess, but she's human.


----------



## mundodabolsa

cjy said:


> Lilly did not have as much make up or as much big hair in some of the segments and I thought she looked so much better.



I noticed that too, the interview segments were clearly taped much later then the ones during the regular season.


----------



## zaara10

FreshLilies said:


> I LOVED the lost footage episode!



I agree! So much more lighthearted. Too bad the actual show wasn't like this. 
The best line was when Reza was running on the treadmill & he said he feels like he doesn't have a green card & immigration is chasing him. LOL!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Just saw MJ at the West Hollywood Gateway. She looks about the same size as she does on tv. She was wearing wedges and short, so her legs were nice and toned but the thigh area was really ripply.

Her hair was up in a bun but it looked greasy, and her face is COVERED in make-up. It was much too heavily applied. She looks so much cuter and younger from the back than from the front. The face is a little bloated and haggard looking.


----------



## FreshLilies

californiaCRUSH said:


> Just saw MJ at the West Hollywood Gateway. She looks about the same size as she does on tv. She was wearing wedges and short, so her legs were nice and toned but the thigh area was really ripply.
> 
> Her hair was up in a bun but it looked greasy, and her face is COVERED in make-up. It was much too heavily applied. She looks so much cuter and younger from the back than from the front. The face is a little bloated and haggard looking.



Oh dear


----------



## beantownSugar

http://cdn1-www.realitytea.com/asse...ienne-maloof-golnesa-mj-pajamas-photos-14.jpg

I just had to post this image.

Source


----------



## Samia

beantownSugar said:


> http://cdn1-www.realitytea.com/asse...ienne-maloof-golnesa-mj-pajamas-photos-14.jpg
> 
> I just had to post this image.
> 
> Source



Posting it for you







:weird:


----------



## Samia

From Asa's Instagram, looks like this diamond water thing is really happening! Still cracks me up!


----------



## zaara10

Samia said:


> From Asa's Instagram, looks like this diamond water thing is really happening! Still cracks me up!



She had a bottle w/ her on wwhl. Andy drank some & said it was tasty, lol. I wonder how much it costs.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Samia said:


> From Asa's Instagram, looks like this diamond water thing is really happening! Still cracks me up!



Off topic - How do you post that image? Are you on iPad or the iPhone?

I have an iPhone but don't know how to screen grab (whatever it's called, lol) or post things like what you posted.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lucywife

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Off topic - How do you post that image? Are you on iPad or the iPhone?
> 
> I have an iPhone but don't know how to screen grab (whatever it's called, lol) or post things like what you posted.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Press home and on/off buttons (hold) together and image will be saved in your pictures.
http://ipod.about.com/od/introductiontotheiphone/ss/Anatomy-Of-Iphone-5.htm


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

lucywife said:


> Press home and on/off buttons together and image will be saved in your pictures.



Where is "home?

EDT:

Oh ok. Thanks. I have a 4 but hope it's similar.   I will check out your link.

Thanks so much Lucy.


----------



## lucywife

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Where is "home?


I added a link with pictures.


----------



## lucywife

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Where is "home?
> 
> EDT:
> 
> Oh ok. Thanks. I see that it says iPod but I assume it's the same for iPhone. I will check out your link.
> 
> Thanks so much Lucy.


It works the same way with the iPod. You're welcome


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

lucywife said:


> I added a link with pictures.


----------



## Samia

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Off topic - How do you post that image? Are you on iPad or the iPhone?
> 
> I have an iPhone but don't know how to screen grab (whatever it's called, lol) or post things like what you posted.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



On the iPhone press the main middle button and the power button at the same time to get a screenshot. 
I then use photobucket's app on my phone to post, for some reason the web page or the iphone app doesn't let me attach pics

Edit: Oops just realized your Q was answered


----------



## kittyswag

I disliked mj and gg since season one but now I REALLY dislike them after their ignorant comments regarding autism in the lost footage. sheesh. rude.


----------



## GoGlam

Looks like Asa hired a makeup artist!


----------



## Ladybug09

Love her makeup there.


----------



## love_addict919

Never thought id say this but asa looks good there!


----------



## DC-Cutie

She looks nice


----------



## Love4H

The dress is gorgeous but her make up is horrible!


----------



## ReginaGeorge

Anyone have an idea of when season 3 starts? In the fall?


----------



## Samia

I guess the diamond water is real now, this pic in her Instagram http://http://instagram.com/p/b6e9FGTJVw/


----------



## Samia

Incase the top link doesn't work


----------



## ReginaGeorge

It would have looked so much better with a different top. It makes it look cheap.


----------



## lulilu

love_addict919 said:


> Never thought id say this but asa looks good there!


 
agree, but it's because you can't see the rest of her body.


----------



## lemonaid

Asa has major man hands in that photo. 

Just the way that photo was taken, or does she really have man hands? I've never noticed her hands until that picture.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## coachariffic

So they are all friends again?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like Asa's shoes
Reza like he can breath now, in his loose fitting shirt


----------



## slang

MJ slams co-stars via Twitter:

*http://www.realitytea.com/2013/07/2...s-shahs-of-sunset-co-stars-in-explicit-tweet/*


----------



## Goldfox

^ DANG! (my head hit the floor) She's such a mess.. I don't get her at all anymore.


----------



## Sassys

GG from "*Shahs of Sunset*" has a cache of deadly knives, and she's willing to use them to slash up her ex-boyfriend ... so says the ex-boyfriend who just got a restraining order against the reality star, TMZ has learned.

GG's ex-boyfriend Sean Sette just filed legal docs begging a judge to protect him from the 5'6", 145-pounder because she's been on a mission to destroy him ever since they broke up earlier this month. 

In the docs filed in L.A. County Superior Court and obtained by TMZ, Sette claims GG has been stalking him and "threatening my sexuality."  He doesn't really go into specifics about the threats.

Sette also claims GG has been blasting out his personal phone numbers on various social networks while "threatening my family and career."

Sette says what makes him particularly frightened for his life -- "[GG] has an abundance of knives that she carries with her, including illegal knives."  Sette says GG has used her knives before, and he believes that she'll use them again on either himself, his parents, and his ex-fiancee.

The judge acknowledged Sette's concerns and has ordered GG to stay at least 100 yards away from him at all times.  However, GG can keep her knives ... for now, at least. 

The case is due back in court next month.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2cWNzD4TX


----------



## AEGIS

GG is a nut case and I understand why they don't want to be friends with her


----------



## DC-Cutie

God forbid if something GG should hurt one of her friends/cast mates with her knives...


----------



## mundodabolsa

GG does not weigh 145 pounds.


----------



## GoGlam

mundodabolsa said:


> GG does not weigh 145 pounds.



+1 I weigh less than that and I have 6 inches of height on her practically!


----------



## AECornell

Agreed there is no way she weighs 145


----------



## Ladybug09

some people carry their weight differently. Maybe she does.


----------



## ILuvShopping

her boobs are at least 145 lbs


----------



## GoGlam

GG is SO thin and not tall.. I wouldn't be surprised if she was 110 or under


----------



## Sassys

Brent Shapiro Foundation Summer Spectacular 9/8


----------



## Sassys

GG before surgery


----------



## GoGlam

She gained weight.. Her nose looks wider than its looked recently.. Wonder if she had some implants placed on the side of her nostrils (the procedure is 100% possible)


----------



## limom

That make-up is horrendous.
Did the make up artist decided that eyebrows drawn with a sharpie was acceptable?
The dress does not fit either.
Too bad, she got a nice body..
The hair color works for her.
No comments on the curls.


----------



## Bentley1

Her face looks like crap.  And don't even get me started on that hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

The first nose was better...


----------



## DivineMissM

She's starting to look like Tila Tequila.


----------



## MarieG

What happened to GG's extensions company? lol


----------



## Sassys

I am so done with this girl. WTF!


----------



## DC-Cutie

She looks like Big Ang


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> I am so done with this girl. WTF!



Wow, that takes some confidence. Lol. She's a mess.


----------



## limom

I  her confidence.


----------



## slang

One of GG's eyebrow is an inch higher than the other one


----------



## Belle49

GG kind of looks like a dude.


----------



## DivineMissM

zaara10 said:


> Wow, that takes some confidence. Lol. She's a mess.



Or denial.  lol  She's really not that big, but she wears the MOST unflattering bikinis for her size/shape.  She could rock a bikini, but she always picks the absolute wrong ones.




slang said:


> One of GG's eyebrow is an inch higher than the other one



Sure is!  lol


----------



## zaara10

Belle49 said:


> GG kind of looks like a dude.



She is looking a little tranny in those pics. I hate how cute she thinks she is. Her personality sucks big time.


----------



## GoGlam

I don't know why but this just makes me laugh!!!!

MJ would've been really popular a few centuries ago when having more weight on you was a more positive attribute.


----------



## needloub

DivineMissM said:


> She's starting to look like Tila Tequila.



So true!!


----------



## Love4H

I think MJ lost weight in her belly area. She used to be bigger. 

GG gained some weight though.


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> I don't know why but this just makes me laugh!!!!
> 
> MJ would've been really popular a few centuries ago when having more weight on you was a more positive attribute.



I lol'd too!


----------



## TokyoBound

Love4H said:


> I think MJ lost weight in her belly area. She used to be bigger.



I thought so too.  Does anyone know when the next season starts?


----------



## Sassys

*Shahs of Sunset Season 3 Trailer Revealed*


The _Shahs of Sunset_ are back! 

Bravo's reality show, which follows a group of Persian pals in Los Angeles who love to party, will begin its third season on Nov. 5.  and it promises to be wilder and more emotional than ever. 

In a first look at the new season (watch below), Asa, GG, Lilly, MJ, Mike and Reza are living the good life in clubs, on yachts, even whitewater river-rafting. But there will be plenty of drama as well. 

Not only does his business partnership with Mike seem to be unraveling, but Reza will face personal demons he believed he'd already conquered. Meanwhile, the fiery GG is trying to redeem herself among the group after a tumultuous second season. 

Last season's new girl, Lilly, is (still) feuding with MJ, who is trying to mend her relationship with best friend Reza. 

But perhaps the most emotional scenes in a trailer for the season are from a trip to Turkey, planned by Persian Pop Priestess and Diamond Water entrepreneur Asa. 

On the trip, the group will reconnect with their heritage and come as close to their Iranian homeland as they can.

VIDEO = http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20736223,00.html


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Love4H

Oh yeah I'm watching this!

Love that they went to my lovely Istanbul! And I can see they were partying at the Reina club, lol.

Doesn't look like too much drama, just friends and fun  I approve!


----------



## Sassys

Wonder what her mother thinks of all this attention seeking 

Sweatbands on her wrist, yet her hair is not up in a pony tail. Who the heck works out with hair out (kardashians)






















She is a nut!


----------



## limom

Why are her bangs lighter than the rest of her hair?
Is it a new trend?


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> Wonder what her mother thinks of all this attention seeking
> 
> Sweatbands on her wrist, yet her hair is not up in a pony tail. Who the heck works out with hair out (kardashians)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a nut!



Ok these pics seriously made me lol! What is she doing? I guess we can agree that she's confident! 
I'm excited to see their trip to Turkey!


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> Why are her bangs lighter than the rest of her hair?
> Is it a new trend?


 

Being in LA, anything goes, IYKWIM


----------



## Sassys

Anti-bullying event

So pulling a knife on people or telling your pregnant sister I want to cut your face, is not bullying


----------



## Belle49

Istanbul is amazing we went two years ago, I'd love to go back. But this year the DH and I are going to Bora Bora


----------



## AECornell

MJ looks good. I wonder how many pairs of spanx she's wearing?


----------



## ILuvShopping

GG looks different..... it can't just be the hair, can it?

in one of my previous posts i typed GG but I meant MJ. Can't keep their names straight sometimes...


----------



## lovesbmw

MarieG said:


> What happened to GG's extensions company? lol


I wonder if GG takes anything seriously. She only thnks about what GG wants, her parents are doin her wrong by not pushing her to live on her on, get a job and financially keep yourself up.


----------



## Sassys

Star Scene Stealers Event 10/1


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Star Scene Stealers Event 10/1



Ew. Why is she snarling?
I 'd rather see pictures of MJ naked. Thank you very much.


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> Ew. Why is she snarling?
> I 'd rather see pictures of MJ naked. Thank you very much.



Yes... I'm scared by GG's face for some reason. I think it's the lip, under nose and jaw area with squinted eyes


----------



## needloub

hotshot said:


> Being in LA, anything goes, IYKWIM


----------



## DivineMissM

She looks really different.  What did she do?  It's not good.


----------



## lulilu

MJ must be good on those roller blades -- can you imagine falling on all that naked flesh?  Ugh.

I do think she looks better and much better in clothes.  I don't know why she doesn't have something done with those giant boobs.  Just because you are born with them, doesn't mean you have to keep them -- a breast reduction/lift would make her look much slimmer.  IMO


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> Star Scene Stealers Event 10/1



She looks like a dude. What happened to her face? Eww.


----------



## Samia

zaara10 said:


> She looks like a *dude*. What happened to her face? Eww.





Did anyone see her last few instagram pics?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gigi thinks she's smiling, but she's really growling for the cameras. Her nose and smile look crooked.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Gigi thinks she's smiling, but she's really growling for the cameras. Her nose and smile look crooked.



She's just so damn mean she can't even smile properly. I still can't get over her telling her 8-9months pregnant sister she wanted to cut her w/ a knife!!! &#128561; If I were Laila I wouldn't let that psycho near my kids!


----------



## needloub

zaara10 said:


> She looks like a dude. What happened to her face? Eww.


----------



## Samia

When is the season starting?


----------



## Bentley1

Damn Gigi's face is unfortunate looking.  I used to think she was pretty cute, but she looks downright fugly facially.  wth happened...


----------



## pollinilove

so is this just for the paps ? she is only using 2 pounds in each hand . i just started and even i use 5 or more pounds when i work out . 





Sassys said:


> Wonder what her mother thinks of all this attention seeking
> 
> 
> Sweatbands on her wrist, yet her hair is not up in a pony tail. Who the heck works out with hair out (kardashians)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a nut!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian made sure the whole world saw her post baby body in all its glory by sharing a very revealing selfie last week.

And now Mercedes MJ Javid is out to prove that that Kim is not the only reality star with dangerous curves.

The Shahs Of Sunset star slipped into a plunging white swimsuit just like her predecessors, leaving little to the imagination.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-selfie--result-startling.html#ixzz2ilsYGPjq


----------



## DC-Cutie

No!  Hell no!


----------



## Sassys

There is something not right in the head with this woman. The thirst is hard.


----------



## limom

Mercedeh, girl stop.
But hey, I can't wait for the new season


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> There is something not right in the head with this woman. The thirst is hard.



Is she still a real estate agent?  This can't be good for business


----------



## nastasja

I just laughed for 2 minutes. Is she for real?


----------



## Goldfox

Damn, I want to hear Lily's comments on that bathing-suit!


----------



## whimsic

Omgwtf


----------



## Love4H

sassys said:


> there is something not right in the head with this woman. D.



For sure


----------



## Samia

OMG! MJ what were you thinking!


----------



## TokyoBound

Oh MJ, what are you doing.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Nauseated by the show! And these pics!


----------



## needloub

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian made sure the whole world saw her post baby body in all its glory by sharing a very revealing selfie last week.
> 
> And now Mercedes MJ Javid is out to prove that that Kim is not the only reality star with dangerous curves.
> 
> The Shahs Of Sunset star slipped into a plunging white swimsuit just like her predecessors, leaving little to the imagination.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-selfie--result-startling.html#ixzz2ilsYGPjq



  I really can't stop laughing!


----------



## Love Of My Life

killerlife said:


> I just laughed for 2 minutes. Is she for real?


 

     LOL ...  my sentiments exactly


----------



## GoGlam

There was a first look on... all the comments about Lilly's fake and annoying voice got to her. She changed it a bit


----------



## Sassys

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AdTLUep3ndg&desktop_uri=/watch?v=AdTLUep3ndg


----------



## susieserb

Crazy *** show, but I laugh and laugh when I watch it.  I love the clan"ism" of it all.


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> Is she still a real estate agent?  This can't be good for business



For real!  Also not good for finding a decent man.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is her name spelled Mercedes or MercedeH.

Lilly's new voice is better, her makeup isn't as harsh.


----------



## Sassys

Converting and they are not engaged. Interesting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Converting and they are not engaged. Interesting.



And dumb!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Micheal Costello is NOT a real deal haute couture designer. He should be fined for even using the title.


----------



## Sassys

Gold diggers with shovels in tow :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Micheal Costello is NOT a real deal haute couture designer. He should be fined for even using the title.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> And dumb!


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> Converting and they are not engaged. Interesting.






DC-Cutie said:


> And dumb!



Soooo seriously dumb!
And MJ, you should rsvp to an evite!! Very rude.


----------



## Sassys

I love how clean coconut is. I loathe seeing a white dog with tear stains and dirty looking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

There was part of me that agreed with MJ. Let's face it, she and Lilly are not friends. She was invited out of obligation (bravo said "invite everybody or we aren't paying for another bravo-levity to have another party at Mohammed's house", not a genuine invite. 

So I wouldn't have RSVP'd either. 

However, I wouldn't have even thought about showing up later for the dinner. Now that's just crazy. Why go somewhere you know you aren't truly welcome.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> There was part of me that agreed with MJ. Let's face it, she and Lilly are not friends. She was invited out of obligation (bravo said "invite everybody or we aren't paying for another bravo-levity to have another party at Mohammed's house", not a genuine invite.
> 
> So I wouldn't have RSVP'd either.
> 
> However, I wouldn't have even thought about showing up later for the dinner. Now that's just crazy. Why go somewhere you know you aren't truly welcome.



Agree!


----------



## DC-Cutie

What was that walking up the drive way?


----------



## zaara10

That's very sad that GG's sister Laila is going through a divorce w/ a little baby. I hope GG doesn't go crazy on her. 
Asa is still talking that Persian pop priestess bs. She's trying to promote a healthy lifestyle & telling her mom she'll pay for her plastic surgery? Nice. 
Lily looks really different w/o makeup. Her toned down look makes her look kind of sickly.
Her friend Shiva is really pretty.
GG looked dirty at the party.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Could Lilly be any more narcissistic?


----------



## DivineMissM

Lily looks ridiculous.  Always.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Asa, they are not good friends.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Uh, Asa, they are not good friends.



She seems to not get that main point. Good friends?  They aren't even friends.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Could Lilly be any more narcissistic?



Really though. She looked awful in that white dress. The makeup & hair, yuck.
She is so full of herself.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Lilly is so devious. I can't believe how she acted towards MJ and Reza never stands up for her. Yuck.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

DC-Cutie said:


> What was that walking up the drive way?



Yasmine petty...a transsexual escort. She's all over the back pages.


----------



## mzkyie

DC-Cutie said:


> Micheal Costello is NOT a real deal haute couture designer. He should be fined for even using the title.




I'm tired of seeing him and Mohamed Hadid on Bravo!


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm sorry but Reza screams pervert to me.


----------



## Belle49

ladybug09 said:


> i'm sorry but reza screams pervert to me.




this


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm sorry but Reza screams pervert to me.



Yes especially with his smelly armpits and "white hoe" obsessions.


----------



## Belle49

My pet peeve is GROWN a$$ woman who are constantly announcing their birthday's. I see it on FB all the time I'm like dude you are 40 not 20 just stop. I thought the same thing with Lily you are 30, throwing your own party (Well, Bravo) and you acting like you 16


----------



## jetsetgirl007

DC-Cutie said:


> Micheal Costello is NOT a real deal haute couture designer. He should be fined for even using the title.




He's the housewives/bravo designer


----------



## Sassys

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Lilly is so devious. I can't believe how she acted towards MJ and Reza never stands up for her. Yuck.


 
Lilly and MJ are not friends, so MJ didn't need to be invited in the first place. MJ, should have used common sense and RSVP'd, that is what RSVP is for. I don't see how Lilly is wrong or devious.


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> Lilly and MJ are not friends, so MJ didn't need to be invited in the first place. MJ, should have used common sense and RSVP'd, that is what RSVP is for. I don't see how Lilly is wrong.



That's what I'm saying too. And where did lily uninvite MJ? Did I miss it? Didn't she basically just say it was too late to accommodate her for the sit down dinner bc she didnt rsvp, but she was welcome to come to the rest of the party? That makes sense to me. And MJ decided not to come period. That's on her as a guest not on the host. 
And frankly, MJ didn't miss much. This party was (for lack of a better word)... Whack!
And a freak show too! Was Lilly's sister there? Or any of her family?


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> That's what I'm saying too. And where did lily uninvite MJ? Did I miss it? Didn't she basically just say it was too late to accommodate her for the sit down dinner bc she didnt rsvp, but she was welcome to come to the rest of the party? That makes sense to me. And MJ decided not to come period. That's on her as a guest not on the host.
> And frankly, MJ didn't miss much. This party was (for lack of a better word)... Whack!
> And a freak show too! Was Lilly's sister there? Or any of her family?


 
Agree. Lilly did nothing wrong. I personally would not even have allowed MJ to come to the rest of the party. Clearly you are not interested in coming, since you didn't have the common courtesy to RSVP, therefore I do not want you there.


----------



## susieserb

Belle49 said:


> this



I love him, I loathe his actions.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sassys said:


> Lilly and MJ are not friends, so MJ didn't need to be invited in the first place. MJ, should have used common sense and RSVP'd, that is what RSVP is for. I don't see how Lilly is wrong or devious.



I agree MJ didn't need to be invited, I think lilly is devious bc she acts like she is so sweet but she really is a plain old *****. I have known many girls like that. I'm persian so I can relate to a lot of aspects of the show. Lilly is the mean girl on the block. She knows she can use Reza as a puppet.


----------



## Sassys

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I agree MJ didn't need to be invited, I think lilly is devious bc she acts like she is so sweet but she really is a plain old *****. I have known many girls like that. I'm persian so I can relate to a lot of aspects of the show. Lilly is the mean girl on the block. She knows she can use Reza as a puppet.


 
Yes Lilly is a brat, but I don't think she did anything wrong. She is not obligated to invite people she does not like to her party. How is she a *****?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sassys said:


> Yes Lilly is a brat, but I don't think she did anything wrong. She is not obligated to invite people she does not like to her party. How is she a *****?



I'm talking in general. Lilly is a ***** and a phony to boot. I'm sure I'm not the only one with this opinion. It's not that serious, it's just a reality TV show.


----------



## Sassys

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I'm talking in general. Lilly is a ***** and a phony to boot. I'm sure I'm not the only one with this opinion. *It's not that serious, it's just a reality TV show*.


 
I know that. I was just curious as to why you thought she was a *****. I thought you were saying she was one, because she did not allow MJ to come to dinner.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sassys said:


> I know that. I was just curious as to why you thought she was a *****. I thought you were saying she was one, because she did not allow MJ to come to dinner.



No bc in general she is just not a very nice person. A true phony. I have a feeling the crew is going to pick up on it big time this season.


----------



## limom

Nah, Lilly is not a *****. She is too much of a coward for that.
She is an average run of the mill mean girl pretending to be nice in your face.
I don't see why Mercedeh had to RSVP for work. 
Isn't it a Bravo function?
I am not a big fan of Lilly and I'd rather hang out with Gigi and take a chance with my life
As far as Reza being a perv. Yes 100%.
He was gross on WWHL. His joke on his father being a Ashkenazim Jew was beyond words.
I can't decide if the story of his mixed heritage is fake or if he is just nasty(probably a mix of both)
Andy was far from being amused, imo.
Mercedeh's mother is a handful. I can see why her daughter feels compelled to drink in the afternoon.....


----------



## limom

KrissieNO.5 said:


> No bc in general she is just not a very nice person. A true phony. I have a feeling the crew is going to pick up on it big time this season.



What is the deal with Ali?


----------



## zaara10

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I'm talking in general. Lilly is a ***** and a phony to boot. I'm sure I'm not the only one with this opinion. It's not that serious, it's just a reality TV show.



I think lily is trying hard to fit into the Beverly Hills lifestyle coming from tx. And she's trying hard to fit into this group which MJ feels "ownership" over. They all go way back & have more history so lily trying to get in on MJ's turf maybe comes off as *****y. To me, she's not very genuine, but again, these ppl are not her "real" friends. More so her bravo coworkers.


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> *I think lily is trying hard to fit into the Beverly Hills lifestyle coming from tx.* And she's trying hard to fit into this group which MJ feels "ownership" over. They all go way back & have more history so lily trying to get in on MJ's turf maybe comes off as *****y. To me, she's not very genuine, but again, these ppl are not her "real" friends. More so her bravo coworkers.


 

Wouldn't she have to actually live in beverly hills to fit in with the lifestyle lol

They all live in regular middle class apartments and none live in Beverly Hills.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

zaara10 said:


> I think lily is trying hard to fit into the Beverly Hills lifestyle coming from tx. And she's trying hard to fit into this group which MJ feels "ownership" over. They all go way back & have more history so lily trying to get in on MJ's turf maybe comes off as *****y. To me, she's not very genuine, but again, these ppl are not her "real" friends. More so her bravo coworkers.



I suppose. I guess they are just "coworkers". I think it's the extreme narcissism that makes her come off so abrasive. She acts childish as well. It's weird lol


----------



## KrissieNO.5

limom said:


> What is the deal with Ali?



Pfft who knows. It's a mystery. Is it true that he funds her "lifestyle"?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sassys said:


> Wouldn't she have to actually live in beverly hills to fit in with the lifestyle lol
> 
> They all live in regular middle class apartments and none live in Beverly Hills.



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Wouldn't she have to actually live in beverly hills to fit in with the lifestyle lol
> 
> They all live in regular middle class apartments and none live in Beverly Hills.



They do not live in BH?
I thought they lived on Wiltshire?
How did the pop princess goes to BH high school? Was she a bused-in or did she provide a phony address ala Andrea?


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> They do not live in BH?
> I thought they lived on Wiltshire?
> How did the pop princess goes to BH high school? Was she a bused-in or did she provide a phony address ala Andrea?


 
Bused in LMAO!!! Not all of Beverly Hills is rich. There are middle class parts of Beverly Hills. You can live in BH and be a garbage man or teacher.

Reza lives in a condo on Wilshire. I forget where a friend of mine told me Lilly lives (she reconized the buliding when they showed Lily's apartment last season)

Asa lives in Venice beach area


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Sassys said:


> *Bused **in *LMAO!!! Not all of Beverly Hills is rich. There are middle class parts of Beverly Hills. You can live in BH and be a garbage man or teacher.
> 
> Reza lives in a condo on Wilshire. I forget where a friend of mine told me Lilly lives (she reconized the buliding when they showed Lily's apartment last season)
> 
> Asa lives in Venice beach area



Yikes^. That's all I'm saying.

Yes, all of BH isn't well to do. Just like any area they have high and low, or not on the scale of wealthy.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes especially with his smelly armpits and "white hoe" obsessions.



This.....In see him getting caught up in a sex sting or something.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Bused in LMAO!!! Not all of Beverly Hills is rich. There are middle class parts of Beverly Hills. You can live in BH and be a garbage man or teacher.
> 
> Reza lives in a condo on Wilshire. I forget where a friend of mine told me Lilly lives (she reconized the buliding when they showed Lily's apartment last season)
> 
> Asa lives in Venice beach area



I doubt very much than a teacher could afford a million plus house which is the lowest price in BH.
I certainly could not afford any of the houses I like there. And living in a studio to say I live in BH is not my speed.
Unless there is an affordable place in the 90210 zip code that is not advertised anywhere....
And if so, I stand corrected.


----------



## susieserb

Lilly's party....She invited MJ. MJ "really" didn't want to go but said yes out of obligation (notice how all the other guests responded appropriately to the RSVP); MJ chose not to.  

It is rude to respond to a  sit down event 24 hrs before hand. Why should the hostess stress and become proactive for a person who is chronically late for everything.  I wouldn't have honored MJ's late request based on her "bad" past behavior.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

limom said:


> I doubt very much than a teacher could afford a million plus house which is the lowest price in BH.
> I certainly could not afford any of the houses I like there. And living in a studio to say I live in BH is not my speed.
> Unless there is an affordable place in the 90210 zip code that is not advertised anywhere....
> And if so, I stand corrected.



There are homes in BH that are under half a mil.   I'll leave it at that.


----------



## susieserb

Here's who SHOULD have been at the party and I found ODD that they were not?

Hello SAMMIE? Dude help was the contractor for Mohammed's home and he is a part of the group.. Yet nobody ever mentions HIM?

Aza's daddy JJ jr?  Why isn't he with his girl, like ever?


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> I doubt very much than a teacher could afford a million plus house which is the lowest price in BH.
> I certainly could not afford any of the houses I like there. And living in a studio to say I live in BH is not my speed.
> Unless there is an affordable place in the 90210 zip code that is not advertised anywhere....
> And if so, I stand corrected.


 
There are "normal priced" houses and apartments in Beverly Hills. Not all of BH is 90210


----------



## Sassys

susieserb said:


> Here's who SHOULD have been at the party and I found ODD that they were not?
> 
> Hello SAMMIE? Dude help was the contractor for Mohammed's home and he is a part of the group.. Yet nobody ever mentions HIM?
> 
> Aza's daddy JJ jr? Why isn't he with his girl, like ever?


 
Uh, Lilly is not friends with either, so why would they be there?


----------



## Cherrasaki

Dare I say a lot of the guests at Lilly's party looked like they were attending a porn convention?  Most of them were there to "party" in Bel Air  and get on TV. Lilly is very annoying though and the party theme didn't work very well although I did like that she had a sit down dinner and I will say her dog looked cute.


----------



## limom

susieserb said:


> Here's who SHOULD have been at the party and I found ODD that they were not?
> 
> Hello SAMMIE? Dude help was the contractor for Mohammed's home and he is a part of the group.. Yet nobody ever mentions HIM?
> 
> Aza's daddy JJ jr?  Why isn't he with his girl, like ever?



I think Sammie is off the show.
And I guess Asa's boyfriend does not appear on the show much....
One thing that is great on that show are the food spreads.
When Reza was visiting Asa at her mom's house, I was literally drooling.
She should encourage her mom to do a Persian cuisine book and promote it in on the show.
Why is that Mohamed person on every single bravo shows.?
I was very surprised to see him on real housewives of Miami as well.
.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The food is getting to be the interesting part of the show..

They sure all know how to eat... its like a feast when they go out & when they
have friends over

Remember when Reza when to the BH cheese & wine shop for his tasting party.. LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

hotshot said:


> The food is getting to be the interesting part of the show..
> 
> They sure all know how to eat... its like a feast when they go out & when they
> have friends over
> 
> Remember when Reza when to the BH cheese & wine shop for his tasting party.. LOL



When Asa's mother made the tadig, my mouth started watering and just looking at all the other food made my tummy grumble.


----------



## needloub

limom said:


> I think Sammie is off the show.
> And I guess Asa's boyfriend does not appear on the show much....
> *One thing that is great on that show are the food spreads.*
> When Reza was visiting Asa at her mom's house, I was literally drooling.
> She should encourage her mom to do a Persian cuisine book and promote it in on the show.
> Why is that Mohamed person on every single bravo shows.?
> I was very surprised to see him on real housewives of Miami as well.
> .





hotshot said:


> *The food is getting to be the interesting part of the show..*
> 
> They sure all know how to eat... its like a feast when they go out & when they
> have friends over
> 
> Remember when Reza when to the BH cheese & wine shop for his tasting party.. LOL



It's definitely one of the reasons why I watch


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> Uh, Lilly is not friends with either, so why would they be there?



Ususally guests bring a date and Lilly does know Sammie; he's a part of the group and went to Mexico with her.


----------



## susieserb

limom said:


> I think Sammie is off the show.
> And I guess Asa's boyfriend does not appear on the show much....
> One thing that is great on that show are the food spreads.
> When Reza was visiting Asa at her mom's house, I was literally drooling.
> She should encourage her mom to do a Persian cuisine book and promote it in on the show.
> Why is that Mohamed person on every single bravo shows.?
> I was very surprised to see him on real housewives of Miami as well.
> .



These people know how to cook and how to eat.  I would be friends with them JUST FOR THE FOOD.


----------



## needloub

susieserb said:


> *These people know how to cook* and how to eat.  I would be friends with them JUST FOR THE FOOD.



Well, that's debatable   I'm assuming that Asa would know how to cook out of this crazy bunch...


----------



## DivineMissM

limom said:


> Nah, Lilly is not a *****. She is too much of a coward for that.
> She is an average run of the mill mean girl pretending to be nice in your face.
> I don't see why Mercedeh had to RSVP for work.
> Isn't it a Bravo function?
> *I am not a big fan of Lilly and I'd rather hang out with Gigi and take a chance with my life*
> As far as Reza being a perv. Yes 100%.
> He was gross on WWHL. His joke on his father being a Ashkenazim Jew was beyond words.
> I can't decide if the story of his mixed heritage is fake or if he is just nasty(probably a mix of both)
> Andy was far from being amused, imo.
> *Mercedeh's mother is a handful. I can see why her daughter feels compelled to drink in the afternoon.....*



I literally spit out my Cinnamon Toast Crunch.  TWICE.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Lilly is just the worst. She has to be one of the most narcissistic and attention seeking people on the planet. And what is with this tacky, over the top, sweet 16 party? She turned 30 for God's sake, how can she be so immature? And has anyone seen her Twitter and Instagram? She makes Kim Kardashian look modest and shy. It's hundreds of pictures of her with a truck load of make up posing exactly the same way from exactly the same angle without ever saying anything of any substance. She is so cringe-worthy.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I will gladly keep putting up with GG scenes all season if we get to keep seeing her precious nephew. what a stunning child!


----------



## Sassys

Nyc 11/6


----------



## susieserb

needloub said:


> Well, that's debatable   I'm assuming that Asa would know how to cook out of this crazy bunch...



True DAT.  It's their parents (read moms) who know how to cook.  Aza too (JJjr better marry her; hell, I'll marry her)!!!


----------



## susieserb

mundodabolsa said:


> I will gladly keep putting up with GG scenes all season if we get to keep seeing her precious nephew. what a stunning child!



really? I think he's adorably cute, but not stunning?  Is that creepy of me?


----------



## Samia

mundodabolsa said:


> I will gladly keep putting up with GG scenes all season if we get to keep seeing her precious nephew. what a stunning child!




Totally agree! The kid is so cute!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> really? I think he's adorably cute, but not stunning?  Is that creepy of me?



I don't see stunning, either.  Just a little baby ....


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> Nyc 11/6



Who is this? Aza?


----------



## Ambi107

Prima Ballerina said:


> Lilly is just the worst. She has to be one of the most narcissistic and attention seeking people on the planet. And what is with this tacky, over the top, sweet 16 party? She turned 30 for God's sake, how can she be so immature? And has anyone seen her Twitter and Instagram? She makes Kim Kardashian look modest and shy. It's hundreds of pictures of her with a truck load of make up posing exactly the same way from exactly the same angle without ever saying anything of any substance. She is so cringe-worthy.



I thought this too!! Can. Not. Stand. Her!!


----------



## SherryF

DC-Cutie said:


> Could Lilly be any more narcissistic?



Anyone who would actually wants a prom at 30, needs to have their head examined!


----------



## TokyoBound

Asa looks good, I'm jealous that she has curves and a flat tummy at the same time (unless she is wearing extra strength spanks).

Why does this Mohamed person pop up on every Bravo show?  Maybe they can make him the 5th New Jersey housewife since I hear they have some vacancies, and he is obviously desperate for airtime.

I like Mike & Jessica together, I hope they get married.


----------



## TokyoBound

zaara10 said:


> I think lily is trying hard to fit into the Beverly Hills lifestyle coming from tx. And she's trying hard to fit into this group which MJ feels "ownership" over. They all go way back & have more history so lily trying to get in on MJ's turf maybe comes off as *****y. To me, she's not very genuine, but again, these ppl are not her "real" friends. More so her bravo coworkers.



ITA w/ coworkers.  I don't think anyone would hang out with Lili if Bravo didn't oblige to film together.  And it goes both ways, because Lili seems to look down on all of them as declasse.


----------



## tory_c

Just watched the episode. Thought I was watching my super sweet 16 for a second with how ridiculous lilly was being. I was waiting for a wrong color bmw to be brought out then she could yell at her parents over it


----------



## lucywife

I don't think Lily is trying to fit into this group. She wants to be on TV to promote herself and her company.
She and the original cast (Asa, Mike, Reza, and so on) are people from different planets.


----------



## limom

lucywife said:


> I don't think Lily is trying to fit into this group. She wants to be on TV to promote herself and her company.
> She and the original cast (Asa, Mike, Reza, and so on) are people from different planets.



Meh, I don't see much difference between the two.
Asa is just as educated as Lilly and is just as materialistic and gold digger like.
The only difference could be that Lilly grew up in Texas.
What are the differences in your opinion?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mike seems the most level headed of the group - not too flashy, not too over the top and has no problem 'checking' the rest of them when they get out of hand.


----------



## lucywife

limom said:


> Meh, I don't see much difference between the two.
> Asa is just as educated as Lilly and is just as materialistic and gold digger like.
> The only difference could be that Lilly grew up in Texas.
> What are the differences in your opinion?



She looks down on them, JMO, thinks she is better in every way, she wouldn't hang out with that group if not for the show obviously. Her friends from her real life (Shiva and the other one she had lunch or dinner with last season) both look like Lilly, speak like Lilly, in her own words "hot, hotter, and even more hot," same applies to the crowd she invited to her birthday bash, again, in her words.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> She looks down on them, JMO, thinks she is better in every way, she wouldn't hang out with that group if not for the show obviously. Her friends from her real life (Shiva and the other one she had lunch or dinner with last season) both look like Lilly, speak like Lilly, in her own words "hot, hotter, and even more hot," same applies to the crowd she invited to her birthday bash, again, in her words.



I agree. She wouldn't hang with them in "real life".


----------



## limom

lucywife said:


> She looks down on them, JMO, thinks she is better in every way, she wouldn't hang out with that group if not for the show obviously. Her friends from her real life (Shiva and the other one she had lunch or dinner with last season) both look like Lilly, speak like Lilly, in her own words "hot, hotter, and even more hot," same applies to the crowd she invited to her birthday bash, again, in her words.



She does look down on them.
I wonder if her parents came from a better socio-economic background ( back in Iran) because in my eyes besides the fact that she is malnourished, Lilly is made of the same exact cloth.
When she is not in persona and gives interviews, she actually comes across  as a decent human being underneath all the fake stuff.
She is a bit of a mean girl but the fact that Ali is stringing her along makes me compassionate toward her....
At the end of the day, if he does not marry her, Lilly will be devastated and too old ( by her standards, not mine) to find a husband.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ali strings her along because she allows it!  She benefit$ from his games, she doesn't seem to have a problem using his black Amex, accepting gifts or driving his cars.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Ali strings her along because she allows it!  She benefit$ from his games, she doesn't seem to have a problem using his black Amex, accepting gifts or driving his cars.



For sure
Is he the one financing her bikini line?


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> For sure
> Is he the one financing her bikini line?



She said he doesn't.  Her partner is married to a man that's really well off.


----------



## lucywife

DC-Cutie said:


> *Ali strings her along because she allows it!*  She benefit$ from his games, she doesn't seem to have a problem using his black Amex, accepting gifts or driving his cars.


 Exactly right.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What happened with GG's sister and brother-in-law?


----------



## Sassys

Does GG have other siblings? I could have sworn she introduced a niece at her parent's party.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> She said he doesn't.  Her partner is married to a man that's really well off.



Speaking of Jennifer.  Have you seen her face lately? I don't know if pregnancy changed something... Looks so wide, puffy and just not good.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 before


	

		
			
		

		
	
 after


	

		
			
		

		
	
 after


----------



## DC-Cutie

I actually think she looks better, without all the makeup. But, I can only imagine when she moves back to LA she will be under the influence to have the Lilly Look


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> I actually think she looks better, without all the makeup. But, I can only imagine when she moves back to LA she will be under the influence to have the Lilly Look



Yeah I'm not talking about the makeup, I'm more referring to the structure of her face.  I know she still has a little extra weight on but she has become wide.  she used to have a fairly narrow face before.  Everything looks big now.. Nose, cheeks, jaw line.  She's posted herself without makeup ages ago and in tutorials and I like her both with and without.  But the face itself has changed I think


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> Yeah I'm not talking about the makeup, I'm more referring to the structure of her face.  I know she still has a little extra weight on but she has become wide.  she used to have a fairly narrow face before.  Everything looks big now.. Nose, cheeks, jaw line.  She's posted herself without makeup ages ago and in tutorials and I like her both with and without.  But the face itself has changed I think



Could just be the weight.  She still looks good.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> Could just be the weight.  She still looks good.



I find her very average-looking now


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> I find her very average-looking now



Better average than alien, over the top, lips plumped like her friend Lilly.


----------



## lucywife

limom said:


> She does look down on them.
> *I wonder if her parents came from a better socio-economic background ( back in Iran)* because in my eyes besides the fact that she is malnourished, Lilly is made of the same exact cloth.
> When she is not in persona and gives interviews, she actually comes across  as a decent human being underneath all the fake stuff.
> She is a bit of a mean girl but the fact that Ali is stringing her along makes me compassionate toward her....
> At the end of the day, if he does not marry her, Lilly will be devastated and too old ( by her standards, not mine) to find a husband.



That is very possible, it's all about who the person is related to in their caste hierarchy. All of them are recent refugees, their parents ran from Iranian revolution in late 70s and some  managed to take their wealth with them. If one belongs to a wealthy tribe, I think, Lily's family is, but is not well off on his own, he or she will be accepted and get all kind of financial help and support from the family, if not-like Mike or Asa, in other words-common folk, one has to earn his place, but still be an outcast of some sort amongst their own.


----------



## zaara10

Lily reminds me of the girls who grew up very sheltered & in conservative homes. 
And now at a late age, she's trying to relive experiences she didn't have at a younger age; hence the sweet 16/prom birthday party @ 30y/o. 
And on a different note, I hate the way she says Ali's name, like Ollie. Umm no.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> Lily reminds me of the girls who grew up very sheltered & in conservative homes.
> And now at a late age, she's trying to relive experiences she didn't have at a younger age; hence the sweet 16/prom birthday party @ 30y/o.
> And on a different note, I hate the way she says Ali's name, like Ollie. Umm no.



She said that's how it's pronounced. *side eye*

I pronounce it Muhammed Ali


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I pronounce it Muhammed Ali


 
:lolots:


----------



## mzkyie

Lilly's party was formal but Asa wore flip flops with her dress? Anyone notice that?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

TokyoBound said:


> *Asa looks good, I'm jealous that she has curves and a flat tummy at the same time (unless she is wearing extra strength spanks).
> *
> Why does this Mohamed person pop up on every Bravo show?  Maybe they can make him the 5th New Jersey housewife since I hear they have some vacancies, and he is obviously desperate for airtime.
> 
> I like Mike & Jessica together, I hope they get married.



:true: at the bolded. At least a flat tummy. I'm this close to getting a tuck, lol.


----------



## Sassys

TokyoBound said:


> *Asa looks good, I'm jealous that she has curves and a flat tummy at the same time (unless she is wearing extra strength spanks*).
> 
> Why does this Mohamed person pop up on every Bravo show? Maybe they can make him the 5th New Jersey housewife since I hear they have some vacancies, and he is obviously desperate for airtime.
> 
> I like Mike & Jessica together, I hope they get married.


 


Alex Spoils Me said:


> :true: at the bolded. At least a flat tummy. I'm this close to getting a tuck, lol.


 

Uh, did you not see her body when they went to Mexico? 

Power of Spanx!


----------



## DC-Cutie

With different shoes, Asa had on with the red dress the look would have been a 10. She has a cute shape.


----------



## lucywife

mzkyie said:


> Lilly's party was formal but Asa wore flip flops with her dress? Anyone notice that?


 I didn't see that, something only Asa will do. She looks good, didn't change at all from last year. GG gained a tiny bit of weight, it looks good on her.

I loved GG's grey and pink dress, it was fun and funky, showed some skin, but was very appropriate and cute unlike four of Lilly's grand dame/bride/mermaid hookerish outfits. She looks next to insane sometimes.


----------



## Sassys

Party


----------



## DC-Cutie

Omg GG is wearing Fou-boutains!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Omg GG is wearing Fou-boutains!!


 
How can you tell


----------



## nastasja

Def fake Loubs. And the $5 flip-flops wtf.


----------



## mzkyie

Her hair and the flip flops seems like she was dragged to the party against her will.


----------



## TokyoBound

I'm surprised Asa is friends with Lilli, since Lilli seems to be everything Asa is supposedly against?  Asa gave GG so much grief about her nose job, but Lilli's plastic surgery is like 10,000 x that of GG's.


----------



## GoGlam

TokyoBound said:


> I'm surprised Asa is friends with Lilli, since Lilli seems to be everything Asa is supposedly against?  Asa gave GG so much grief about her nose job, but Lilli's plastic surgery is like 10,000 x that of GG's.



Yes, and when she blasted GG for wearing hair extensions during the reunion, Lilly's face went "oh-no-you-dittint!!" Since Lilly had a whole extra chia pet of extensions on


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lily looks like she has been embalmed


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> Ali strings her along because she allows it!  She benefit$ from his games, she doesn't seem to have a problem using his black Amex, accepting gifts or driving his cars.



Exactly.  It's so annoying when she complains about him not committing.




DC-Cutie said:


> I actually think she looks better, without all the makeup. But, I can only imagine when she moves back to LA she will be under the influence to have the Lilly Look



She looks a million times better now.  Whatever she did or didn't do, she needs to keep it up.  She looks human, and pretty.



DC-Cutie said:


> Better average than alien, over the top, lips plumped like her friend Lilly.



mmmhmmm  Lily is so odd looking to me.  All that hair and those teeth.  No ma'am.



zaara10 said:


> Lily reminds me of the girls who grew up very sheltered & in conservative homes.
> And now at a late age, she's trying to relive experiences she didn't have at a younger age; hence the sweet 16/prom birthday party @ 30y/o.
> And on a different note, *I* *hate the way she says Ali's name, like Ollie.* Umm no.



Yes!!!  I wonder if it bugs him too?



GoGlam said:


> Yes, and when she blasted GG for wearing hair extensions during the reunion, Lilly's face went "oh-no-you-dittint!!" Since Lilly had a whole extra chia pet of extensions on



She has enough hair for at least 5 people.  It looks so stupid.



hotshot said:


> Lily looks like she has been embalmed


----------



## Bentley1

I think Asa changed into the flip flops later at the party, maybe dancing too much, etc.  I remember seeing her walk in with heels, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## mzkyie

Bentley1 said:


> I think Asa changed into the flip flops later at the party, maybe dancing too much, etc.  I remember seeing her walk in with heels, if I'm not mistaken.



No she was also wearing them in the car with Reza and Adam.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I honesty like Muhammad in the pic.


----------



## lucywife

Well, have to give credit to Lilly for getting herself together and changing pretty fast. Nobody was sitting waiting for her for hours.


----------



## Love4H

Who's that in this red dress? Looks like Brandy from the RHofBH!


----------



## AECornell

Didn't we see that pic a long time ago? I remember talking about GGs shoes.


----------



## lucywife

Love4H said:


> Who's that in this red dress? Looks like Brandy from the RHofBH!


My guess-that's Lilly's friend, Shiva. 
Ken's (Lisa Vanderpump's husband) friend Martin was at that party too. What a small world and everyone is somehow connected to Muhammad lol


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian made sure the whole world saw her post baby body in all its glory by sharing a very revealing selfie last week.
> 
> And now Mercedes MJ Javid is out to prove that that Kim is not the only reality star with dangerous curves.
> 
> The Shahs Of Sunset star slipped into a plunging white swimsuit just like her predecessors, leaving little to the imagination.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-selfie--result-startling.html#ixzz2ilsYGPjq




wtf?!!!


----------



## AEGIS

man...Mike could get it

*yes I will say that every time I see a pic of him*


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> My guess-that's Lilly's friend, Shiva.
> Ken's (Lisa Vanderpump's husband) friend Martin was at that party too. What a small world and everyone is somehow connected to Muhammad lol



Martin and Muhammed must be like wannabe Hugh Hefner's


----------



## Florasun

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian made sure the whole world saw her post baby body in all its glory by sharing a very revealing selfie last week.
> 
> And now Mercedes MJ Javid is out to prove that that Kim is not the only reality star with dangerous curves.
> 
> The Shahs Of Sunset star slipped into a plunging white swimsuit just like her predecessors, leaving little to the imagination.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-selfie--result-startling.html#ixzz2ilsYGPjq





whimsic said:


> *Omgwtf*



I couldn't have said it better myself!

She just created herself some relationship kryptonite.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Does Lily have fillers (a lot) to be exact, in her face? 

What happened to Mo's last gf? The cute brunette model? Is Shiva his latest G.D.?

I hope that Asa refrains from plastic surgery on her face, she is the prettiest IMO without the grotesque work that all the others seem infatuated with.

I liked GG before, she looks worse for wear this season IMO. 

I don't know if I like Mike, I switch back and forth. I miss the old Reza. 

I also am curious as to what happened with GG's sister, and husband. I don't remember what he looks like. Layla's little baby boy is precious. ​


----------



## haute okole

I just started watching this show and I think I'm going to stop after just 2 episodes.  I count many Persian Jews as close personal friends that I met through law school, in my social circle here in Los Angeles.  They are among the most refined, well-mannered, generous people I have ever known.  They escaped a terribly oppressive society, and yes, they worked very hard and live extremely well.  I was hoping to see that reflected in this show.  The Real Beverly Hills is populated by Persians, but not theses trashy wannabe reality tv bimbos and himbos. The only one I like is Reza.  The rest are a complete disgrace and embarrassment to a culture that I admire and adore.  No, I am not Persian, but my 2 of my closest friends are, and the are like family to me.  Lilly is THE biggest disgrace.  She may have a law degree, but is lying about being a licensed attorney.  A simple name search in the California Bar Attorney Search would reveal that she is a complete fraud.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> I just started watching this show and I think I'm going to stop after just 2 episodes.  I count many Persian Jews as close personal friends that I met through law school, in my social circle here in Los Angeles.  They are among the most refined, well-mannered, generous people I have ever known.  They escaped a terribly oppressive society, and yes, they worked very hard and live extremely well.  I was hoping to see that reflected in this show.  The Real Beverly Hills is populated by Persians, but not theses trashy wannabe reality tv bimbos and himbos. The only one I like is Reza.  The rest are a complete disgrace and embarrassment to a culture that I admire and adore.  No, I am not Persian, but my 2 of my closest friends are, and the are like family to me.  Lilly is THE biggest disgrace.  She may have a law degree, but is lying about being a licensed attorney.  A simple name search in the California Bar Attorney Search would reveal that she is a complete fraud.



Huh?
She is licensed in the state of Texas.


----------



## haute okole

She claims in her bio that she is licensed in California, which is false.  She'll probably edit her bio now that she's been outed.


----------



## zaara10

haute okole said:


> I just started watching this show and I think I'm going to stop after just 2 episodes.  I count many Persian Jews as close personal friends that I met through law school, in my social circle here in Los Angeles.  They are among the most refined, well-mannered, generous people I have ever known.  They escaped a terribly oppressive society, and yes, they worked very hard and live extremely well.  I was hoping to see that reflected in this show.  The Real Beverly Hills is populated by Persians, but not theses trashy wannabe reality tv bimbos and himbos. The only one I like is Reza.  The rest are a complete disgrace and embarrassment to a culture that I admire and adore.  No, I am not Persian, but my 2 of my closest friends are, and the are like family to me.  Lilly is THE biggest disgrace.  She may have a law degree, but is lying about being a licensed attorney.  A simple name search in the California Bar Attorney Search would reveal that she is a complete fraud.



You can't expect a few Persians on a bravo tv show to represent an entire culture of people. They are not spokes people for all Persians by any means & they've said that. And actually the only Persian Jew on the show is Mike. Reza is half Jewish & half Muslim and the others are Muslim. (I'm Muslim too & they are very different from me in many ways). And again, this show is not aiming to explain the "Persian plight" to the US from Iran. Bravo would be the last channel to air a show like that.
Speaking from experience, it is unfair to feel like you have to carry the burden of being a spokesperson for "your people." Let me be me w/o you thinking this is how we ALL are.


----------



## Ladybug09

haute okole said:


> I just started watching this show and I think I'm going to stop after just 2 episodes.  I count many Persian Jews as close personal friends that I met through law school, in my social circle here in Los Angeles.  They are among the most refined, well-mannered, generous people I have ever known.  They escaped a terribly oppressive society, and yes, they worked very hard and live extremely well.  I was hoping to see that reflected in this show.  The Real Beverly Hills is populated by Persians, but not theses trashy wannabe reality tv bimbos and himbos. The only one I like is Reza.  The rest are a complete disgrace and embarrassment to a culture that I admire and adore.  No, I am not Persian, but my 2 of my closest friends are, and the are like family to me.  Lilly is THE biggest disgrace.  She may have a law degree, but is lying about being a licensed attorney.  A simple name search in the California Bar Attorney Search would reveal that she is a complete fraud.



O.k...u like Reza the pervy perv and all he talks about is hooking up with his  white men hoes ....color me perplexed.......his words not mine......

I Dont care for any of them.


----------



## haute okole

Ladybug09 said:


> O.k...u like Reza the pervy perv and all he talks about is hooking up with his  white men hoes ....color me perplexed.......his words not mine......
> 
> I Dont care for any of them.



Yeah, Reza is kinda gross too, but he's kinda funny.  I feel sympathy for MJ.  Her Mom is just mean.  I have some Muslim Persian friends too, whom I adore too.   I was raised in a Muslim country and admire all people regardless of their creed.  Fraud and snobbiness are things that really irk me.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

lucywife said:


> My guess-that's Lilly's friend, Shiva.
> Ken's (Lisa Vanderpump's husband) friend Martin was at that party too. What a small world and everyone is somehow connected to Muhammad lol


This is Shiva, Muhammed's current girlfriend. Stunning girl, I wonder what she sees in this sleazy, old, hideously looking man.


----------



## lucywife

Prima Ballerina said:


> This is Shiva, Muhammed's current girlfriend. Stunning girl, *I wonder what she sees in this sleazy, old, hideously looking man*.


lol what do you think she sees in him? She is a beauty, yes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Prima Ballerina said:


> This is Shiva, Muhammed's current girlfriend. Stunning girl, I wonder what she sees in this sleazy, old, hideously looking man.



His money.....  Mohammed and Martin remind me of Peter Nygärd (Google is your friend)


----------



## Goldfox

DC-Cutie said:


> His money.....  Mohammed and Martin remind me of Peter Nygärd (Google is your friend)



:lolots:

Only, it looks like Mohamed gets to pose with finer chicks!


----------



## Michele26

Prima Ballerina said:


> This is Shiva, Muhammed's current girlfriend. Stunning girl, *I wonder what she sees in this sleazy, old, hideously looking man.*


*

$$$$$$$$$$$ and $$$$$$$$$$
*


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## Sasha2012

ush: I'm glad MJ is comfortable and confident in her own skin but she has issues.


----------



## whimsic

haute okole said:


> She claims in her bio that she is licensed in California, which is false.  She'll probably edit her bio now that she's been outed.



ATTORNEY SEARCH



Neelufar S ` Ghalichi - #259078

Current Status:  Active

This member is active and may practice law in California.

See below for more details.



http://members.calbar.ca.gov/fal/Member/Detail/259078


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder why Lilly isn't listed in martindale Hubbell


----------



## nastasja

My eyes.


----------



## Michele26

Looks like a wig.


----------



## Bentley1

Wow MJ has serious mental issues.  She's a sick woman.


----------



## haute okole

Ah, I stand corrected, I tried to search under a name that sounded like Lilly Ghalichi and the search game up empty. Sorry Lilly.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

haute okole said:


> Ah, I stand corrected, I tried to search under a name that sounded like Lilly Ghalichi and the search game up empty. Sorry Lilly.



I didn't think that Lily would make such a fuss a while back to only be caught in a lie. I believe she went through great lengths to prove nay sayers otherwise. She clearly worked her buns off re:law school. I am no LG fan though​


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why doesn't MJ take the dog to the vet?


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> Why doesn't MJ take the dog to the vet?



Yeah, even a vet tech could take care of it there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Lilly's brother also has the irritating voice syndrome.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MJ and her massive boobs are on WWHL.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/11/12/article-2504251-195FA58D00000578-398_634x1004.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/11/12/article-2504251-195FA06400000578-594_634x814.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/11/12/article-2504251-195FA6AE00000578-352_634x855.jpg



This woman needs medical attention, STAT!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did lilly just say that none of them stopped their argument?  Ummmmm, she's to blame for the argument, she started it and if she wanted to stop it all she had to do was STFU!


----------



## Florasun

DC-Cutie said:


>



To repeat one of my most favorite quotes in PF history:


chowlover2 said:


> *I need to bleach my eyeballs and read the Bible! *


----------



## zaara10

haute okole said:


> Ah, I stand corrected, I tried to search under a name that sounded like Lilly Ghalichi and the search game up empty. Sorry Lilly.



She goes by Lilly bc Neelufar means a Lilly flower in Arabic & Farsi... They've all basically Americanized their names (except Reza). 



DC-Cutie said:


> So Lilly's brother also has the irritating voice syndrome.



It was funny that she pointed it out too. I'd go nuts if I had to listen to that for more than 10min. 



DC-Cutie said:


> MJ and her massive boobs are on WWHL.



She looks stupid. And she can't breathe.


----------



## mzkyie

Does Andy not like MJ, he seems very bored.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

lucywife said:


> lol what do you think she sees in him? She is a beauty, yes.


Yeah I know, but this man is beyond ugly, and not to mention he goes through young women quicker than some go through socks. There isn't enough money in the world that would make me sleep with someone like him, I would literally have to vomit if I had to do it. I guess girls like Shiva are born with a stronger stomach than me.


----------



## Michele26

mzkyie said:


> Does Andy not like MJ, he seems very bored.



I got the same impression, but I thought he looked bored with Mike. Andy was annoyed when he saw Mike take his cell phone out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzkyie said:


> Does Andy not like MJ, he seems very bored.



Bored and annoyed


----------



## Samia

Lilly's makeup when she is having dinner with her siblings is uglier than usual!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Samia said:


> Lilly's makeup when she is having dinner with her siblings is uglier than usual!



Her concealer was too white and her foundation too brown.


----------



## Samia

What was that orange jacket Reza was wearing! LOL! 
And how did MJ manage to squeeze into that black top during the dinner? I wonder how many spanx she had on, and her boobs were spilling out! LOL!!


----------



## zaara10

Samia said:


> Lilly's makeup when she is having dinner with her siblings is uglier than usual!






DC-Cutie said:


> Her concealer was too white and her foundation too brown.



I noticed that too. I wonder if her glam squad was off & she did it herself. Her no baby hairs/alien look in the interviews is scary. She's so unnatural looking. I don't see her toned down at all this season.


----------



## TokyoBound

Lily' s sister is gorgeous.


----------



## chowlover2

Florasun said:


> To repeat one of my most favorite quotes in PF history:


Thank you!


----------



## Sassys

Watched the last episode last night.

OMG, Lilly's brother's voice made me want to slit my wrist. I think I would kill myself on the spot, if I had to sit in a room/table with all of them.

GG's sister and her husband 

Why didn't Reza's man just move in with him and pay toward the mortgage? Something does not sound right wih this story. Why in the world would Reza downsize to a rental that is only available for 8 mos. I think he is lying. Something tells me he could not afford his place anymore.

I love dogs, and would love to have one (but I travel to much for business). No way in HELL am I stiking my finger in my dog's butt. That is what a vet is for.

I don't like Lilly, but I am team Lilly all the way. You don't RSVP, then you don't come. Point. Blank. Period. Yes, I too would have you stoped at the gate, if you just show up. Act like a child and I will treat you like one. How hard is it to open an email and click Yes. If you were not ready to click yes, how hard is it to set a reminder before the RSVP date. Again, Lilly was to nice to even allow her to come to the after party. IMO she did nothing wrong. She is not obligated to accomidate anyone.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i hate to think what lilly's parents sound like.  that voice has to come from somewhere!  i nearly died when hearing her brother.. and then laughed when lilly actually brought up how much worse her brother's voice was than her's lol


----------



## TokyoBound

Sassys said:


> Why didn't Reza's man just move in with him and pay toward the mortgage? Something does not sound right wih this story. Why in the world would Reza downsize to a rental that is only available for 8 mos. I think he is lying. Something tells me he could not afford his place anymore.



Maybe Reza's designer addiction finally caught up with him?  He might make a lot, but it definitely doesn't look like he's saving it.  I found his explanation to be a little suspicious too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TokyoBound said:


> Maybe Reza's designer addiction finally caught up with him?  He might make a lot, but it definitely doesn't look like he's saving it.  I found his explanation to be a little suspicious too.



I couldn't understand his explanation at all. Why couldn't his man just move in with him, instead of Reza having to "downsize" (in quotes, because his place wasn't that big if I recall). 

Speaking of roommate, is Golnesa (I like her government name much better) living with her sister?


----------



## zaara10

ILuvShopping said:


> i hate to think what lilly's parents sound like.  that voice has to come from somewhere!  i nearly died when hearing her brother.. and then laughed when lilly actually brought up how much worse her brother's voice was than her's lol



And he's a cardiologist! Can u imagine him speaking to his patients? I would seriously be like STFU & give me the paperwork to read. Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> And he's a cardiologist! Can u imagine him speaking to his patients? I would seriously be like STFU & give me the paperwork to read. Lol



I literally just hollered  

I see a patient snatching the paperwork and walking off!


----------



## iMunz

On Shiva's twitter it says : married, mother to Bella hadid and Gigi hadid
Did they get married?


----------



## DC-Cutie

iMunz said:


> On Shiva's twitter it says : married, mother to Bella hadid and Gigi hadid
> Did they get married?



Mother?  That should be step-mother, if they did.


----------



## iMunz

It is weird, why would she write mother?


----------



## Goldfox

Oh my.. did she adopt them? Does Yo know? lol


----------



## GoGlam

I would find that offensive and laughable.  Here is a woman that comes along 14,16 whatever amount of years into their lives, with their birth mother still alive and perfectly well connected to them and she is calling herself their mother.

No, JUST no


----------



## DC-Cutie

Goldfox said:


> Oh my.. did she adopt them? Does Yo know? lol



I can't see Yolanda allowing an adoption of her children.


----------



## Pinkcooper

DC-Cutie said:


> I couldn't understand his explanation at all. Why couldn't his man just move in with him, instead of Reza having to "downsize" (in quotes, because his place wasn't that big if I recall).
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of roommate, is Golnesa (I like her government name much better) living with her sister?




I'm watching this episode now and apparently Rezas boyfriend wanted to pay for rent equally and this was the apartment big enough that he can afford. His boyfriend wanted everything to be 50/50


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I'm at the dinner scene. MJ is just ridiculous. And I love all the makeup - well, except for Lilli - that's just unnecessary.


----------



## TokyoBound

Not surprisingly, the bottle for Diamond Water is hideous.  And is it normal to pre-sell a product before issues in production are worked out?


----------



## Love4H

I must say Diamond water sounds better than Black water. But still not buying that bs, I'll take my simple Vittel. 

In terms of Lilly and MJ.... Like come on, you know you're all FILMING together, you all are working to be paid. Why wouldn't you expect your coworker simply come to work? It was silly of Lilly saying that she was expecting the RSVP.  Just say it as it is, you wanted to 1. Create some drama to be relevant. 2. Show that overweight oldish poor MJ is below you, the skinny goddess of fake everything.


----------



## GoGlam

Love4H said:


> I must say Diamond water sounds better than Black water. But still not buying that bs, I'll take my simple Vittel.
> 
> In terms of Lilly and MJ.... Like come on, you know you're all FILMING together, you all are working to be paid. Why wouldn't you expect your coworker simply come to work? It was silly of Lilly saying that she was expecting the RSVP.  Just say it as it is, you wanted to 1. Create some drama to be relevant. 2. Show that overweight oldish poor MJ is below you, the skinny goddess of fake everything.



The skinny goddess of fake everything!!!!


----------



## Love4H

GoGlam said:


> The skinny goddess of fake everything!!!!



But seriously, whats real about her?
Fake boobs, fake hair, fake teeth, fake nose, fake chin, fake lashes, fake skin color. Fake personality, fake success, fake legal work. What's real about her?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> But seriously, whats real about her?
> Fake boobs, fake hair, fake teeth, fake nose, fake chin, fake lashes, fake skin color. Fake personality, fake success, fake legal work. What's real about her?



You forgot fake voice


----------



## Michele26

^^I love this thread...


----------



## zaara10

TokyoBound said:


> Not surprisingly, the bottle for Diamond Water is hideous.  And is it normal to pre-sell a product before issues in production are worked out?



It reminds me of the Tresor perfume bottle I saw on mom's dresser:


How much is one bottle? Most water bottle companies are trying to use less plastic these days to go green, but here's Persian priestess Asa using what looks to me like a lot of plastic.


----------



## whimsic

Love4H said:


> But seriously, whats real about her?
> Fake boobs, fake hair, fake teeth, fake nose, fake chin, fake lashes, fake skin color. Fake personality, fake success, fake legal work. What's real about her?



There's gotta be _something_ real :lolots: even her name is fake


----------



## Love4H

DC-Cutie said:


> You forgot fake voice



Oh yeah, fake voice! Fake boyfriend too!  Fake businesses for sure, I doubt she made all those money from those bikinis or working as a lawyer, please!

I hope her Birkins are real, other than that I see only the great fakenation of fakeness.


----------



## legaldiva

GoGlam said:


> I would find that offensive and laughable.  Here is a woman that comes along 14,16 whatever amount of years into their lives, with their birth mother still alive and perfectly well connected to them and she is calling herself their mother.
> 
> No, JUST no




I'm a stepmom an that offended me. It's disrespectful to your step kids not to honor their relationship with bio mom. Instead of making it about you 

The diamond water storyline is driving me nuts with all the conflict funded by diamonds and illegal diamond trade. Asa is so stupid


----------



## DC-Cutie

how did Asa think that her diamond water empire was going to jump start with $150K?


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> how did Asa think that her diamond water empire was going to jump start with $150K?


 

Don't think she "thought about it"..

After all she is the persian pop princess..not a real businesswoman...


----------



## SherryF

GoGlam said:


> The skinny goddess of fake everything!!!!



And fake Prom !



Love4H said:


> Oh yeah, fake voice! Fake boyfriend too!  Fake businesses for sure, I doubt she made all those money from those bikinis or working as a lawyer, please!
> 
> I think it's her boyfriend from Texas still supporting her, although its not clear why.
> 
> I hope her Birkins are real, other than that I see only the great fakenation of fakeness.



I doubt they are new.  



DC-Cutie said:


> how did Asa think that her diamond water empire was going to jump start with $150K?



Sounds like she scrimped to get together the bare minimum.  I visited the website, and surprisingly, it barely touches on Asa, and the show, etc. on the website.


----------



## SherryF

Samia said:


> Lilly's makeup when she is having dinner with her siblings is uglier than usual!



Her make up and style seems even worse this season, than last!




DC-Cutie said:


> Her concealer was too white and her foundation too brown.



And she has a mothers mask around her lips, especially her upper lips that almost makes it look like a mustache sometimes.


----------



## SherryF

ILuvShopping said:


> i hate to think what lilly's parents sound like.  that voice has to come from somewhere!  i nearly died when hearing her brother.. and then laughed when lilly actually brought up how much worse her brother's voice was than her's lol



Why doesn't the brother get voice coaching lessons?  So he can speak from a lower range of his voice?



TokyoBound said:


> Maybe Reza's designer addiction finally caught up with him?  He might make a lot, but it definitely doesn't look like he's saving it.  I found his explanation to be a little suspicious too.



His/Mikes office looked very temporary, with the small glass desks, side by side.


----------



## zaara10

The entire cast is annoying me so far this season. They're too old to be acting a mess but I guess that's the point of all these reality shows... 
I'm still bothered that Asa tried to preach about healthy living, then she goes & offers to pay for her mom's plastic surgery. Didn't she call gg & lily out for their ps too @ the reunion? 
I don't like that she's so materialistic w/ her gold & her diamond water while trying to act like she's not & is so spiritual.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

TokyoBound said:


> Maybe Reza's designer addiction finally caught up with him?  He might make a lot, but it definitely doesn't look like he's saving it.  I found his explanation to be a little suspicious too.




I don't think Reza is in a financial crisis, I think he is helping his partner out?
I believe he kept his condo and didn't sell, so this like all other shows, is just scripted and unreal

:​


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Love4H said:


> Oh yeah, fake voice! Fake boyfriend too!  Fake businesses for sure, I doubt she made all those money from those bikinis or working as a lawyer, please!
> 
> I hope her Birkins are real, other than that I see only the great fakenation of fakeness.


There is no way she made enough money to be buying Ferraris, Mclarens and Birkins from her swimsuits. Other than the people who read Jennifer Stano's blog and watch this show, who has even heard of their company? The money is from her family and the douche that's been stringing her along for the past 10 years. I don't believe a word that comes out of her mouth.


----------



## starrynite_87

Prima Ballerina said:


> There is no way she made enough money to be buying Ferraris, Mclarens and Birkins from her swimsuits. Other than the people who read Jennifer Stano's blog and watch this show, who has even heard of their company? The money is from her family and the douche that's been stringing her along for the past 10 years. I don't believe a word that comes out of her mouth.




As surprising as it sounds Carman Electra & Miranda Kerr have been photographed in the bikinis... Nicki Minaj wore one of their pieces in one of her videos and  one of their bathing suits was featured in Sports Illustrated


----------



## NY_Mami

I still don't know how Michael Costello has a line... Because he was terrible on Project Runway... 

MJ got some nerve to be mad... How you gonna not RSVP and then expect to still get in????...


----------



## NY_Mami

Reza is ratchet....


----------



## AECornell

starrynite_87 said:


> As surprising as it sounds Carman Electra & Miranda Kerr have been photographed in the bikinis... Nicki Minaj wore one of their pieces in one of her videos and  one of their bathing suits was featured in Sports Illustrated



Doesn't necessarily make you rich though. I worked for a woman who had celebrities wear her clothing and designs, and she wasn't living in a brownstone (this is when I lived in Brooklyn). Just saying that just because certain people buy your things, it doesn't translate to having luxury in your life.


----------



## zaara10

AECornell said:


> Doesn't necessarily make you rich though. I worked for a woman who had celebrities wear her clothing and designs, and she wasn't living in a brownstone (this is when I lived in Brooklyn). Just saying that just because certain people buy your things, it doesn't translate to having luxury in your life.



I think they're all living way beyond their means. It'll sadly come back to bite them soon enough.


----------



## DC-Cutie

NY_Mami said:


> I still don't know how Michael Costello has a line... Because he was terrible on Project Runway...



I'm mad he's calling his stuff Haute Couture!


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm mad he's calling his stuff Haute Couture!



Oh no he didn't...


----------



## Love Of My Life

starrynite_87 said:


> As surprising as it sounds Carman Electra & Miranda Kerr have been photographed in the bikinis... Nicki Minaj wore one of their pieces in one of her videos and  one of their bathing suits was featured in Sports Illustrated


 

   They might have worked with a stylist who borrowed the bikinis
    for a shoot.. &  gave credit to her design company

    You need more than this to live the lifestyle of this diva!!


----------



## AEGIS

NY_Mami said:


> I still don't know how Michael Costello has a line... Because he was terrible on Project Runway...
> 
> MJ got some nerve to be mad... How you gonna not RSVP and then expect to still get in????...





hmm but he always won many challenges
his methodology might have sucked but he made nice pieces


----------



## Love4H

AEGIS said:


> hmm but he always won many challenges
> his methodology might have sucked but he made nice pieces



Exactly.
I love his dresses. He surely knows the glammy glam!


----------



## NY_Mami

AEGIS said:


> hmm but he always won many challenges
> his methodology might have sucked but he made nice pieces



Really???... Was probably an All Star season because his first appearance he always struggled...


----------



## zaara10

GG was obviously wrong for making out w/ another guy then getting mad @ her bf for just looking at another girl's a$$. 
But... WTH is wrong w/ MJ? If that's your homegirl, you do not call her sh!t out like that to her bf. That's obviously not going to help her. If she meant well & had no "malicious intent" like she claims, then she should've talked to GG in private to set her straight!
MJ really takes no accountability for the consequences of her actions.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I think that MJ played GG dirty. I have noticed a shift in MJ since Reza has been giving her the time again. She is acting like a real witch. I hope she gets brought down to reality really soon.


----------



## mzkyie

Why does Reza showcase his shoes every chance he gets. This is the second time this season I have seen his louboutins out on display and this is only the 3rd episode.


----------



## samlee

Wow MJ is such a terrible person.  If she doesn't work like Reza claimed last season, how does she pay for her stuff?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzkyie said:


> Why does Reza showcase his shoes every chance he gets. This is the second time this season I have seen his louboutins out on display and this is only the 3rd episode.



He's tacky. I don't know of any many, straight or gay, that pulls all of his shoe to decide which ones to wear.


----------



## zaara10

I thought GG & Asa looked really nice @ the party. Very pulled together & pretty. 
GG obviously has issues & unfortunately MJ is a bad friend to her. I'm glad GG & her sis are getting along bc they seem like they're good for each other. And GG appears to be a nice aunt. I'm honestly surprised! 
Glad to see limited lily in the episode. If she's lunching w/ her hairdresser, she really needs friends.


----------



## tonij2000

Lilly's voice sounded a bit toned down, less nauseating, last night.


----------



## Bentley1

This season is so scripted, it's ridiculous.  A LOT of coaching has gone on behind the scenes.

The whole MJ telling GG's bf about her making out (seriously? manufactured drama all the way)...Reza is now Team MJ and turning his back on Lili....GG and her sister "getting along" all of a sudden....Reza & Mike's professional relationship is a mess....I mean they just took whatever was happening last season, and flipped it around for the most part. 

But, long as I'm entertained, I forgive them for trying to fool the audience.


----------



## mzkyie

Bentley1 said:


> This season is so scripted, it's ridiculous.  A LOT of coaching has gone on behind the scenes.
> 
> The whole MJ telling GG's bf about her making out (seriously? manufactured drama all the way)...Reza is now Team MJ and turning his back on Lili....GG and her sister "getting along" all of a sudden....Reza & Mike's professional relationship is a mess....I mean they just took whatever was happening last season, and flipped it around for the most part.
> 
> But, long as I'm entertained, I forgive them for trying to fool the audience.



I have to say I think GG & Leila getting along is real. My sisters and I go through phases at times and when Leila's life started to fall apart she really needed her sister. For the most part it looked like Leila thought she was better than GG due to having a marriage and family. Maybe the divorce changed her perspective.


----------



## Love4H

I cant with that Persian pop priestess walking around the water factory saying "peace, kindness"!  She's crazy! 
And she's wearing a Saudi dance costume? Lol
I can't!


----------



## GoGlam

Love4H said:


> I cant with that Persian pop priestess walking around the water factory saying "peace, kindness"!  She's crazy!
> And she's wearing a Saudi dance costume? Lol
> I can't!



Agreed! That girl is constantly contradicting herself.  At least Lilly admits to a lot of her fakeness


----------



## zaara10

Love4H said:


> I cant with that Persian pop priestess walking around the water factory saying "peace, kindness"!  She's crazy!
> And she's wearing a Saudi dance costume? Lol
> I can't!



Lol. I was surprised they let her light it up around the water. Last time she had to take off all her gaudy jewelry before they'd let her walk around. 
You know that woman who worked there wanted to crack up.


----------



## Samia

Love4H said:


> I cant with that Persian pop priestess walking around the water factory saying "peace, kindness"!  She's crazy!
> And she's wearing a Saudi dance costume? Lol
> I can't!




It was funny! But just to clarify that is not a dance costume at all, it's a traditional outfit, has nothing to do with dancing


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

They're all nuts. Pop priestess, my a$$


----------



## Sassys

Asa doesn't like negativity or bad energy, yet she is dating a Jackson. Lmao, that family is full of bad energy.


----------



## Love4H

You guys, I'm going to give you all my good energy now and I'm wearing diamond earrings! Kindness, health, peace.
Now give me your money!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lilly-hush!  These people aren't your friends...


----------



## anabanana745

DC-Cutie said:


> Lilly-hush!  These people aren't your friends...




I don't know how she has any friends at all given how shallow and self absorbed she is.


----------



## krasavitza

so no one wants to talk about asa looking like a damn fool wearing a necklace over her nose in the confessionals huh? lmao lets just all try to purge that crap from our memory smh


----------



## zaara10

krasavitza said:


> so no one wants to talk about asa looking like a damn fool wearing a necklace over her nose in the confessionals huh? lmao lets just all try to purge that crap from our memory smh



Lol. Her accessorizing skills crack me up. And let's not be fooled; she is just as materialistic as the rest of them w/ her gold constantly on display & her diamond water crap. Her Persian priestess gimmick bothers me so damn much.


----------



## krasavitza

Im so embarassed FOR HER. She needs a stylist, stat! She overdoes the gold jewelry to the point where it looks tacky and gaudy. Less is definitely more when it comes to such yellow gold anyway. She is way too old to be experimenting like a child playing dress up with her mommys jewels and really is trying too hard to make her ethnic stuff look edgy and cool. If she wore her ethnic clothing and accessories the right way it would actually be beautiful and classy. Instead it looks clownish and OTT, to the point where you wonder if shes in costume.


----------



## lucywife

Love4H said:


> You guys, I'm going to give you all my good energy now and I'm wearing diamond earrings! Kindness, health, peace.
> Now give me your money!


 
She is still a child. A spoiled baby living a fairy-tale life experimenting with her aspirations. She doesn't have to work 9 to 5, doesn't have to take care of anyone, parents are near by and make their own living, what's not to like? I think she really is blessed in every way.


----------



## Samia

LOL... Asa with the necklace on her face.. LOL


----------



## limom

Samia said:


> LOL... Asa with the necklace on her face.. LOL



I have never seen anyone wearing jewelry on their noses.
Their front heads yes.
Noses nope.
Are there any cultures that have women  adorn their noses with jewelry?


----------



## Samia

limom said:


> I have never seen anyone wearing jewelry on their noses.
> 
> Their front heads yes.
> 
> Noses nope.
> 
> Are there any cultures that have women  adorn their noses with jewelry?




In Arabic culture and back in the day women wore Burqa but not a necklace on their noses... LOL .. I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## Love4H

limom said:


> I have never seen anyone wearing jewelry on their noses.
> Their front heads yes.
> Noses nope.
> Are there any cultures that have women  adorn their noses with jewelry?



She's trying to be original and you know so damn exotic 

Silly girl, someone got to tell her she looks pathetic and obviously trying too much.


----------



## beachgirl38

Asa is so annoying.  Very gaudy & yes she likes to act like a humble gypsy who does not care for material items but she is very materialistic.  Sorry, but the diamond water is such a crock.  That & Real Housewives of NJ BLK water - gross.  Who would buy black water?!  That high priestess talk is just so annoying too.


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> I have never seen anyone wearing jewelry on their noses.
> Their front heads yes.
> Noses nope.
> Are there any cultures that have women  adorn their noses with jewelry?



I have seen nose rings, and also chains coming from a nose ring to an ear, but not across the nose


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm certain there was some health code violation when she burned the sage the bottling plant!


----------



## mzkyie

I think what Asa was wearing was a type of Burqa. I could be wrong but I have seen pictures of women wearing a gold mask underneath their veils. I agree it looked really stupid on Asa.


----------



## limom




----------



## Love4H

mzkyie said:


> I think what Asa was wearing was a type of Burqa. I could be wrong but I have seen pictures of women wearing a gold mask underneath their veils. I agree it looked really stupid on Asa.



No, she's wearing a neckless.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Asa needs to go home....


----------



## Bentley1

Asa is honestly the only one's scenes I dread on the show. I fast forward through any scene that's solely about her and her life.  She's beyond annoying and boring at the same time.


----------



## Samia

limom said:


>



 This cracks me up every time I see it!


----------



## lulilu

Asa is so objectionable and coarse looking and acts like such a fool.


----------



## krasavitza

asa looked a hot *** mess while at lunch with lilly... all that gold *barf* and like no makeup on her face... not a cute look


----------



## Samia

This on Asa's Instagram... LOL!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

^:lolots:. Who she trying to kid, lol.


----------



## cjy

Samia said:


> This on Asa's Instagram... LOL!!
> View attachment 2414258


OMG she needs to have a seat. Wow is she full of herself.


----------



## Goldfox

WOW... she's a 'bad trip' indeed!


----------



## Florasun

Yes, she forgot the "on" in the "I am .. Drugs" statement.


----------



## TokyoBound

Her gallery show is going to be a cringe inducing ego mania fest.  Honestly she's starting to make Lili seem humble.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mike seems the most sane, humble and level headed of the group. I like the relationship he has with his family and how he's not afraid to check his friends when needed.


----------



## pquiles

Florasun said:


> Yes, she forgot the "on" in the "I am .. Drugs" statement.



Lol!!


----------



## Glam.it

Love4H said:


> No, she's wearing a neckless.



I saw a documentary by coincidence on woman in dubai. When one of the woman went to her MIL's house, the MIL was wearing all black and and something weird on her nose. It was traditional for older dubai woman she explained (and I think she was around 80 or something so I mean old-old). I had to think of Asa and had to laugh, she just made a stupid glam-version of it, 1000arabian nights-western fantasy like


----------



## limom

Glam.it said:


> I saw a documentary by coincidence on woman in dubai. When one of the woman went to her MIL's house, the MIL was wearing all black and and something weird on her nose. It was traditional for older dubai woman she explained (and I think she was around 80 or something so I mean old-old). I had to think of Asa and had to laugh, she just made a stupid glam-version of it, 1000arabian nights-western fantasy like



This is what I found


----------



## Glam.it

limom said:


> This is what I found



It looked like that! Very similar design.


----------



## zaara10

Glam.it said:


> I saw a documentary by coincidence on woman in dubai. When one of the woman went to her MIL's house, the MIL was wearing all black and and something weird on her nose. It was traditional for older dubai woman she explained (and I think she was around 80 or something so I mean old-old). I had to think of Asa and had to laugh, she just made a stupid glam-version of it, 1000arabian nights-western fantasy like



Just because it's unfamiliar to you does not make it "weird" as you called it. It's called a niqab & the metal niqab is one style & is culture specific (worn by older married Arab women).  Most other Muslim women who wear a niqab (veil across your face) wear cloth ones. 

Asa's interpretation of it using a gold necklace across her face is stupid & again shows how materialistic & shallow she really is.


----------



## Sassys

Rezza is a nutcase. What is his problem? I can understand not liking "queens", but damn. That poor guy did nothing to Reeza. Yes putting your feet on someone's furniture is a big no no and when you are asked to leave you don't just sit there. But Rezza went for blood the moment he walked through that door.


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:


> Mike seems the most sane, humble and level headed of the group. I like the relationship he has with his family and how he's not afraid to check his friends when needed.



Completely agree


----------



## junqueprincess

Sassys said:


> Rezza is a nutcase. What is his problem? I can understand not liking "queens", but damn. That poor guy did nothing to Reeza. Yes putting your feet on someone's furniture is a big no no and when you are asked to leave you don't just sit there. But Rezza went for blood the moment he walked through that door.



I don't get it?? He was so venomous towards that guy, calling him gay slurs. By the way, the last seen Reeza stood up on the cloth sofa in the club. Standing on furniture is worse then putting feet up.


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> Rezza is a nutcase. What is his problem? I can understand not liking "queens", but damn. That poor guy did nothing to Reeza. Yes putting your feet on someone's furniture is a big no no and when you are asked to leave you don't just sit there. But Rezza went for blood the moment he walked through that door.



He definitely overreacted. I think when Sasha said he was fat, he really pissed Reza off. But he said that after Reza called him a fob first. Fobs hate to be called fobs, lol. It's insulting. 
At the club Sasha got really angry bc Reza was basically outing his brother on camera. 
It was nice of Mike to help mediate, but telling someone to apologize when you don't know the full story is one of my pet peeves. Why should Sasha apologize? Just to appease Reza's ego? 

I also think, as we'll see in the next episode, that this stems from Reza's insecurities. My dh kept saying Sasha is the younger, better looking, gayer Persian man trapped deep down inside of Reza! Lol. That sounds right to me.


----------



## Samia

MJ on the golf course, there is something very wrong with the bra situation there! Does she wear everything a couple of sizes too small!

Asa why wear all that jewelry if you know you are coming to the factory!! Just insane! Very annoying too!


----------



## Samia

limom said:


> This is what I found




This is what some of the older woman wear, not so many now but some real traditional ones do, but it's no necklace on the face!


----------



## limom

Samia said:


> This is what some of the older woman wear, not so many now but some real traditional ones do, but it's no necklace on the face!



Yes, it mentioned in the article that this type of face wear was worn nowadays by older married women in the UES but what Asa was wearing was definitely for affect.
She keeps on trying.
Lilly was on one of the show here( Wendy Williams) and she claimed that she first was friend with REza.
She managed to curse on live TV and had to be bleeped and was admonished by the host.
" behave Barbie"


----------



## lucywife

Samia said:


> This is what some of the older woman wear, not so many now but some real traditional ones do, *but it's no necklace on the face*!


  That's Asa's invention, oh, she's so funny


----------



## Bentley1

No GG this episode?

Again, I think the whole Reza/Sasha interaction was manufactured drama and Reza just ran with it. They're trying to keep up entertained. 

Asa, go away. Thanks


----------



## Love Of My Life

Asa needs to get a life... she calls attention to herself in such a negative way...

Reza has some issues he needs to address & his behavior is very sad


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Rezza is a nutcase. What is his problem? I can understand not liking "queens", but damn. That poor guy did nothing to Reeza. Yes putting your feet on someone's furniture is a big no no and when you are asked to leave you don't just sit there. But Rezza went for blood the moment he walked through that door.


Reza is having a major insecurity attack because Sasha is gorgeous. Later, of course, Reza will cry and tell us another sad story about childhood sufferings that shaped him into a douche he is. 
MJ should just go and burry herself somewhere.


----------



## Goldfox

I think Reza's anger stems from pure jealousy. He somehow believes it is easier to leave your very religious parents and culture to start a new, gay life, rather than coming out to your slightly religious family and friends. Suppose no one wants someone to have an easier challenge of life than they had, but Reza went completely loco. His daddy issues must run as deep as thinking his father left him because he was gay, or something along those lines.


----------



## Samia

lucywife said:


> Reza is having a major insecurity attack because Sasha is gorgeous. *Later, of course, Reza will cry and tell us another sad story about childhood sufferings that shaped him into a douche he is. *
> MJ should just go and burry herself somewhere.



:lolots::lolots: so true! I also agree Reza was jealous


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think Reza is as secure with his sexuality as he tries to portray.


----------



## Samia

More funnies from Asa's Instagram.... Lol


----------



## limom

Samia said:


> More funnies from Asa's Instagram.... Lol
> View attachment 2422383



she does not disappoint!!


----------



## Florasun

Samia said:


> More funnies from Asa's Instagram.... Lol
> View attachment 2422383



I'll take this over an MJ bikini shot any day.


----------



## Deleted member 471265

Samia said:


> More funnies from Asa's Instagram.... Lol
> View attachment 2422383


i actually think this is better than the necklace in the episode since it has a bit more resemblance to the metal niqab.. i think it's expressive and interesting. but girl! with that dress and the scarf pigtails????


----------



## Goldfox

She even tried to cover up her boobs with a necklace, ain't she a pure soul!


----------



## DivineMissM

I like Asa's personality, but her sense of "fashion" is terrible.


----------



## Samia

I hear there is an extra episode this Sunday.


----------



## widerlet

hahah did anyone see Asa trying to make a healthy juice for her mum "looks like vomit and diarrhoea together"
Then she runs off with the flaming hot cheetos :lolots:


----------



## Sassys

Samia said:


> More funnies from Asa's Instagram.... Lol
> View attachment 2422383


 
And I recall some people here said Asa has a nice body


----------



## Samia

A lot of Mike on this episode.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> And I recall some people here said Asa has a nice body



She put some weight since last season, imo.
I still love the way Mercedeh and Asa don't give a crap about what most people think are desirable.
Lilly was bearable on this epi.
 So she would jump ship for a 100k and equity in another unknown brand?
I guess you were right all along and she is kept by her non committal mystery Texas boyfriend.
Mike and his decency gets on my nerves already, can't he stop being so perfect (non existent neck excepted of course)?
I am sick of hating on Reza.


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> Mike seems the most sane, humble and level headed of the group. I like the relationship he has with his family and how he's not afraid to check his friends when needed.


But even Mike has had his issues. He has said that he doesn't think he can ever be successful enough for his parents because his brother is a doctor. And he struggled with it last season.
No matter how successful anyone is on this show, they have issues, just like we all do in life. I don't think I know anyone who doesn't have some kind of issue.
I once heard someone say, there are two kinds of people - those who are seeing a psychiatrist and those who need to see one.


----------



## dooneybaby

That float in the gay pride parade - was it covered in real gold or were they just joking?


----------



## nastasja

dooneybaby said:


> That float in the gay pride parade - was it covered in real gold or were they just joking?




That ish was tinsel.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dooneybaby said:


> But even Mike has had his issues. He has said that he doesn't think he can ever be successful enough for his parents because his brother is a doctor. And he struggled with it last season.
> No matter how successful anyone is on this show, they have issues, just like we all do in life. I don't think I know anyone who doesn't have some kind of issue.
> I once heard someone say, there are two kinds of people - those who are seeing a psychiatrist and those who need to see one.



Ummmm, never said he didn't have issues.


----------



## Sassys

MJ thinks she has a tiny waist :okay:

Birthday party for a dog?

Uh, how is Sasha going to talk smack about MJ and he knows nothing about her.

I just don't understand why Reza cares what goes on in Sasha's life and how he acts. Who cares! If you don't want to be around flamboyant Persian men, then don't.

Uh Asa, is alcohol a part of a healthy diet?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> MJ thinks she has a tiny waist :okay:
> 
> Birthday party for a dog?
> 
> Uh, how is Sasha going to talk smack about MJ and he knows nothing about her.
> 
> I just don't understand why Reza cares what goes on in Sasha's life and how he acts. Who cares! If you don't want to be around flamboyant Persian men, then don't.
> 
> Uh Asa, is alcohol a part of a healthy diet?



This last episode was just all over the place....


----------



## widerlet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os0Oh72FyTo&list=PL84ulwzQtaSHpEdWVXFcMx2WI-NzwpYx_
This is hilarious, she even got Lilly's gestures perfect


----------



## Samia

widerlet said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os0Oh72FyTo&list=PL84ulwzQtaSHpEdWVXFcMx2WI-NzwpYx_
> This is hilarious, she even got Lilly's gestures perfect


----------



## Love4H

I think Sasha is the replacement for the boring *** Lilly. The producers are just bringing him for us to get used to him and his story line. Sinner or later when we get used to him, he'll replace Lilly who's not relevant whatsoever.


----------



## Eclipse4

Lol at the camera man focusing on Reza's dirty feet.


----------



## Samia

Loch nessa monster... Lol

Agree Lilly is too boring but coconut was super cute in her birthday outfit!

Omg GG's comment from the next week episode highlights about MJ!!! This girl needs some serious therapy!


----------



## zaara10

Love4H said:


> I think Sasha is the replacement for the boring *** Lilly. The producers are just bringing him for us to get used to him and his story line. Sinner or later when we get used to him, he'll replace Lilly who's not relevant whatsoever.



I don't even think Sasha really lives in Reza's building. I think bravo cast him in the role. Like they seriously put a casting out for a flamboyant gay Persian male & he was the prettiest one of all. He really is good looking though &#9786; even though those a$$ pants were crazy. 
And obviously GG showing up @ the same restaurant as Reza, Asa & MJ was bravo staged too. 
Why was GG looking for a man @ the parade & @ the hotel afterwards? Isn't she supposedly w/ Sean?


----------



## lucywife

Just as I expected, Reza was crying about The Pain he had to endure while growing up and it all came back to him flashing red when he met flamboyant Sasha. I can't keep up with all this. Every time he screws up, there comes The Pain humanly impossible to live with, it's either his Jewish Grandma because she hated poor Reza, his dad that left even though Reza is keeping in touch with all the relatives somehow including the dad who left and never came back, Reza being a refugee or Reza being gay. Four options. Give me a break!


----------



## Love4H

zaara10 said:


> I don't even think Sasha really lives in Reza's building. I think bravo cast him in the role. Like they seriously put a casting out for a flamboyant gay Persian male & he was the prettiest one of all. He really is good looking though &#9786; even though those a$$ pants were crazy.
> And obviously GG showing up @ the same restaurant as Reza, Asa & MJ was bravo staged too.
> Why was GG looking for a man @ the parade & @ the hotel afterwards? Isn't she supposedly w/ Sean?



Exactly.
He was casted for the role and Reza is upset because he's scared of the competition  Do they really need 2 dramatic gay Persians? 

Lilly doesn't want to do anything with all the cast, she acts like she's the only one person in the show. They're trying really hard to juice any kind of story from her but its not happening. Boring dog party, whatever, boring job duties, whatever. She's so irrelevant to the show, it's really sad.


----------



## azania

widerlet said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os0Oh72FyTo&list=PL84ulwzQtaSHpEdWVXFcMx2WI-NzwpYx_
> This is hilarious, she even got Lilly's gestures perfect



That is SO spot on! 
I also saw that Lilly doesn't seem to be advertising the show anymore. I'm sure she's out. She is just so boring.


----------



## Ladybug09

This comedian lady is so not funny and I get tired of seeing her on watch what happens live every time.


----------



## krasavitza

Ok Im confused.... I wasn't paying much attention to the episode right before this one.... what happened between GG and MJ? As far as I recall, hadn't they squashed their beef at GGs family trip? All was good and stuff... so why has it come up again? really confused.. did I miss something after that?


----------



## DivineMissM

azania said:


> That is SO spot on!
> I also saw that Lilly doesn't seem to be advertising the show anymore. I'm sure she's out. She is just so boring.



I hope they're not giving her her own show.


----------



## Deleted member 471265

Can I just say I loved Jessica's make up in the last episode at the Jewish courses, she was gorgeous, glowing and not too over the top. Lovely!


----------



## Samia

spritz said:


> Can I just say I loved Jessica's make up in the last episode at the Jewish courses, she was gorgeous, glowing and not too over the top. Lovely!




I thought the same


----------



## ReginaGeorge

Samia said:


> More funnies from Asa's Instagram.... Lol
> View attachment 2422383



It's nice to see that she's recycling!

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-WzwejYHv78g/T9hr_0t2acI/AAAAAAAADN4/UjBFpj3JNtY/s1600/IMG_2230.JPG


----------



## AEGIS

why are Reza and Mike not talking? business?

Mike needs to get a plan and stick to it.  He keeps comparing himself to his friends and colleagues. That's tough to do. He has a lot of feelings of inadequacy

why does Reza speak like a 15 year old Valley girl with the inflections at the end of his voice like Lilly?


----------



## krasavitza

Was anyone else shocked at the fact that Reza was walking around with over $3500 cash in his pants pocket just like that?!? I think my jaw nearly fell to the floor. That's just dumb, and honestly I didn't expect him to have money like that to spend on ONE can of caviar!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

krasavitza said:


> Was anyone else shocked at the fact that Reza was walking around with over $3500 cash in his pants pocket just like that?!? I think my jaw nearly fell to the floor. That's just dumb, and honestly I didn't expect him to have money like that to spend on ONE can of caviar!!!



Caviar from a vending machine at that!


----------



## krasavitza

DC-Cutie said:


> Caviar from a vending machine at that!


 


SERIOUSLY!!! When he went up to the vending machine and saw caviar my first instinct was yuck must be some cheap quality stuff, there's no way he'd buy that..... imagine my horror when he states the price and proceeds to put in $100 bills one after another!!!

Im a little confused though, I think many years ago the US banned the sale of beluga caviar............. didn't they?? so how was it possible for him to buy that??


----------



## Sassys

Caviar vending machines pop up at L.A. malls

Craving caviar in Los Angeles? There&#8217;s a vending machine for that.

Head to three local malls &#8211; Westfield Century City, Westfield Topanga and Burbank Town Center &#8211; and you&#8217;ll see one of the brand new machines dispensing the prized roe, as well as truffles, escargot and mother-of-pearl spoons.

Prices start at *$5, going all the way up to $500, *which will get you one ounce of Imperial River Beluga Caviar.

The project is the brainchild of Kelly Stern, who co-owns Beverly Hills Caviar &#8211; a gourmet food supplier located in the tony California community. 

The business plan: Reach customers in wealthy neighborhoods surrounding the malls who may not have convenient access to caviar and expose everyday shoppers to the delicacy, especially younger ones.

http://t.nbcnews.com/business/caviar-vending-machines-pop-l-malls-1C7339203


----------



## Sassys

According to this video, the machine does not take $100 bills, so Reza was full of crap


----------



## coutureinatl

I do not watch the talk show Bethenny but Reza was on it and let her shave his mustache. The episode airs in January but here is the video


----------



## nastasja

From his Instagram


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm not sure i like him without it! now he just like an average person lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

He looks  better without it


----------



## AECornell

He looks10 years younger. And not so porn-y. Or molestor-y.


----------



## Goldfox

So this is what he looks like out-of-character!
I don't like it. He resembles the guy who brings me take out. Imagining his funny comments un-moustached makes him seem like one of those stand-up comedians who hate their day-job because they are miserable because they aren't funny enough to make entertaining their day-job. Just ruins the little charm he had completely.


----------



## haute okole

I'm so glad that mustache is gone.  Reza without the mustache is so much more attractive.  If you look at pictures of Reza from his 20's and without his mustache, he is truly one of the most beautiful human beings I've ever seen.  A real Adonis.


----------



## Swanky

Mike and Reza are on the outs because of Reza's slur he hurled at what'shisname's brother.  Reza is mad that Mike didn't just back him up and walk out in solidarity with him.  Mike is mad because he's so offended by Reza's behavior.


----------



## widerlet

Mike is actually really mad because Reza isn't letting him in on making all the money so he cant afford to buy his GF a 350,000 ring. Which I doubt he'd buy anyway because he'll have 20,000 more excuses to not commit.


----------



## Swanky

He's just mad back IMO.  They're all pretty shady.


----------



## needloub

AECornell said:


> He looks10 years younger. And not so porn-y. Or molestor-y.



  I also think he looks better without it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Reza does look better without it for sure..


----------



## lucywife

hotshot said:


> Reza does look better without it for sure..


 I think so too, he looks younger, but mustache was his trademark, sort of. JMO.
Anyway, not Reza's fan here, I laughed when he said that *Mike betrayed him in his time of need*. What time of need? He's insecure, immature, and out of his mind jealous and Mike is a bad guy because of it? The whole caviar thing was ridiculous, how many time he mentioned it?


----------



## AECornell

I think for Mike it's a culmination of things. Mike is mad at reza for saying the F word and his behavior towards Sasha and his brother. I think it has more to do with the fact that reza hasn't really taken mike under his wing at all and helped him in real estate. Mike thought reza was going to teach him real estate stuff, co-list, etc, and reza hasn't done any of that.


----------



## lucywife

AECornell said:


> I think for Mike it's a culmination of things. Mike is mad at reza for saying the F word and his behavior towards Sasha and his brother. I think it has more to do with the fact that reza hasn't really taken mike under his wing at all and helped him in real estate. Mike thought reza was going to teach him real estate stuff, co-list, etc, and reza hasn't done any of that.


I agree.
I remember Reza said something that he's making money while Mike is sitting waiting on Reza to mentor him, that Mike is a fool. Idk, in such a competitive field, I think it's very naive of Mike to expect Reza to share listings/potential sales, etc.


----------



## Bentley1

Mike's just salty b/c he's going broke and has this need to prove himself to his family, friends and girlfriend that he's a big baller.  He was naive to expect to make 6 or 7 figures upon switching over to residential real estate and it sure wasn't Reza's job to spoon feed him anything.  

Mike just needs to change his champagne taste to match his beer budget.


----------



## DivineMissM

AECornell said:


> He looks10 years younger. And not so porn-y. Or molestor-y.



haha!  True.



Goldfox said:


> So this is what he looks like out-of-character!
> I don't like it. He resembles the guy who brings me take out. Imagining his funny comments un-moustached makes him seem like one of those stand-up comedians who hate their day-job because they are miserable because they aren't funny enough to make entertaining their day-job. Just ruins the little charm he had completely.



This is also true.  



haute okole said:


> I'm so glad that mustache is gone.  Reza without the mustache is so much more attractive.  If you look at pictures of Reza from his 20's and without his mustache, he is truly one of the most beautiful human beings I've ever seen.  A real Adonis.



Yes!  He was hot!  He's a little plumper now though, and he looks a lot different.  Even without the mustache.


----------



## AEGIS

AECornell said:


> I think for Mike it's a culmination of things. Mike is mad at reza for saying the F word and his behavior towards Sasha and his brother. I think it has more to do with the fact that reza hasn't really taken mike under his wing at all and helped him in real estate. Mike thought reza was going to teach him real estate stuff, co-list, etc, and reza hasn't done any of that.





Bentley1 said:


> Mike's just salty b/c he's going broke and has this need to prove himself to his family, friends and girlfriend that he's a big baller.  He was naive to expect to make 6 or 7 figures upon switching over to residential real estate and it sure wasn't Reza's job to spoon feed him anything.
> 
> Mike just needs to change his champagne taste to match his beer budget.





ooo ok.  He's funny to me w/ the "I can't put anything less than 45k on her finger" but I get the pressures he feels.  How much is Bravo paying him?

and he's Persian! he doesn't know jewelers that will give him a hookup?!!

Gigi's man was so damn good looking! easily the most attractive man she's dated on the show--better looking than Omid or whatever


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> ooo ok.  He's funny to me w/ the "I can't put anything less than 45k on her finger" but I get the pressures he feels.  How much is Bravo paying him?
> 
> and he's Persian! he doesn't know jewelers that will give him a hookup?!!
> 
> Gigi's man was so damn good looking! easily the most attractive man she's dated on the show--better looking than Omid or whatever



I think that he wants to get her a big rock
45k is the prix d'amis.
I don't get why he is so mad at Reza, he sucked at commercial real estate too.
He should go back to law school and finish his degree, imo.
His parents would pay for it and he would then be able to practice RE law.
Not a bad deal with his contacts....
Mike can't hustle whatsoever....


----------



## Love4H

limom said:


> I think that he wants to get her a big rock
> 45k is the prix d'amis.
> I don't get why he is so mad at Reza, he sucked at commercial real estate too.
> He should go back to law school and finish his degree, imo.
> His parents would pay for it and he would then be able to practice RE law.
> Not a bad deal with his contacts....
> Mike can't hustle whatsoever....



I absolutely agree with him needing to go back to school. But disagree about his parents paying for it. 

He can buy 45 k ring, he can pay for the law school.


----------



## Sassys

Smh

Is that her stomach hanging low on the ball like that


----------



## Goldfox

Holy Grinch! I just lost the spirit of xmas


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Smh
> 
> Is that her stomach hanging low on the ball like that



It's what they call the pannis.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> It's what they call the pannis.



That is fat/ excess skin.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Smh
> 
> Is that her stomach hanging low on the ball like that


Gross


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> That is fat/ excess skin.



Um Google...that's what I said and its what the terminology is...excessive hanging skin/fat. My Mom always uses it.

There is one thing to be confident, but that I definitely think she has some issues.


----------



## andicandi3x12

Sassys said:


> Smh
> 
> Is that her stomach hanging low on the ball like that


Omg bahahahahahaha what am I even looking at!?!? Oh man, this may be the big one! Haha


----------



## GoGlam

Who is enabling her??? Wrong


----------



## Samia

Come on ladies, that's the  Scarlett O' Hara waist she was talking about 
I have nothing against big girls, I am a US 14 but dressing this way and taking pics for public viewing is so !


----------



## Love4H

She's delusional but oh so entertaining


----------



## limom

Well, I love it!
It is funny and refreshing to see a voluptuous woman spooking famous poses.
She is harmless, imo.
And let's face it, more people looks like Mercedeh in America than Kim K or Miley Cyrus.
She cracks me up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> That is fat/ excess skin.



Period!  Don't give a darn about terminology, it's fat!


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> And let's face it, more people looks like Mercedeh in America than Kim K or Miley Cyrus.
> She cracks me up!



I disagree.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Period!  Don't give a darn about terminology, it's fat!



Um o...k..:what:


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I disagree.



The average weight of the American woman is 164 pounds.
I think I read that the average size is 14. 
Mercedeh is totally average, imo.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/357769-weight-height-for-the-average-american-woman/

Those Persian mothers do something right. Those people do not lack in self esteem.(borderline delusion sometimes but still)


----------



## Love4H

Sassys said:


> I disagree.



Oh honey, you need to leave NYC and go somewhere in Ohio or Kentucky....


----------



## Sassys

Love4H said:


> Oh honey, you need to leave NYC and go somewhere in Ohio or Kentucky....



Lol. Nope, I'm good lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Lol. Nope, I'm good lol



This freeloader ain't leaving the concrete jungle!


----------



## AECornell

Love4H said:


> Oh honey, you need to leave NYC and go somewhere in Ohio or Kentucky....



I actually did leave NYC and move to OH... and it ain't pretty. I definitely do not fit in here.


----------



## Florasun

<sigh> time to break out the eyeball bleach again.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> This freeloader ain't leaving the concrete jungle!



Freeloader?!?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Freeloader?!?!


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> I actually did leave NYC and move to OH... and it ain't pretty. I definitely do not fit in here.



When I go visit family in the south, I always get looks. They are not ready for me and my 6 inch heels 24/7 lol


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


>



Bang zoom, to the moon Alice! 

I have never freeloaded in my life.


----------



## Love4H

AECornell said:


> I actually did leave NYC and move to OH... and it ain't pretty. I definitely do not fit in here.



I'm so sorry, I know it's a cultural shock...
In Cbus it seems like 22 is the average size.


----------



## Michele26

When I leave my concrete jungle and (have) to visit in-laws in Kentucky, I get stares and called "fancy." Of course to some of these people you're fancy if you use cloth napkins and matching dinnerware.


----------



## Ladybug09

Whats Cbus?


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> Whats Cbus?



Pretty sure it's Columbus.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks!


----------



## Love4H

Ladybug09 said:


> Whats Cbus?



Columbus. Sorry


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> The average weight of the American woman is 164 pounds.
> I think I read that the average size is 14.
> Mercedeh is totally average, imo.
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/357769-weight-height-for-the-average-american-woman/
> 
> Those Persian mothers do something right. Those people do not lack in self esteem.(borderline delusion sometimes but still)



I actually think it's the opposite, at least a few of these girls lack self-esteem and thus do things like scream for attention with these shoots and laser off their hairlines and have dozens of procedures that they won't even admit to.


----------



## AECornell

Sassys said:


> When I go visit family in the south, I always get looks. They are not ready for me and my 6 inch heels 24/7 lol



I haven't even broken out the Loubs yet because I'm pretty sure people will look at me like I'm crazy. Even though we live in an area with lots of big houses and luxury cars (ferraris on the daily), the stores around us seem to have the average person waking around in them. Maybe they keep the fanciness at home?


----------



## AEGIS

i didn't know you could get custom shapewear


----------



## zaara10

I had to do a double-take! MJ looks good here. Has she legit lost weight, used super power undergarments or is it photoshop?


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> I had to do a double-take! MJ looks good here. Has she legit lost weight, used super power undergarments or is it photoshop?
> 
> View attachment 2454132


 
Has to be altered pic. She was just on WWHL and looked like her regular self. Also she just posted the pic with her on a wrecking ball and she was also heavy.


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> I had to do a double-take! MJ looks good here. Has she legit lost weight, used super power undergarments or is it photoshop?
> 
> View attachment 2454132



Looks like some weight loss and she is covered in clothes that aren't skin tight.


----------



## lucywife

super power undergarments  She looks like a different person in a good way.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So what type of business are mikes friends big Baller 1 and big Baller 2 running?  An escort service?

Asa has a cute shape (depending in the clothing). She looks nice in the red dress.


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> So what type of business are mikes friends big Baller 1 and big Baller 2 running?  An escort service?
> 
> Asa has a cute shape (depending in the clothing). She looks nice in the red dress.



I'd like to know what kind of conferences they were holding at their four person conference table.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> I'd like to know what kind of conferences they were holding at their four person conference table.



Right 

Ok, I'm all for Jessica but,,just my opinion, she's doing the most - converting and throwing shabat dinner. I wonder what, if anything Mike is doing for her and her family....


----------



## buzzytoes

I agree - I keep thinking "Holy crap what are you going to do when he dumps you??" I mean he hasn't even officially asked her to marry him and she is converting to his religion? If you are really meant to be with this man you shouldn't be having to do all of this stuff to keep him.

ETA Plus I think Mike is just a Mama's boy and is not likely to ever actually get married.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MJ is killing me softly with these cheap looking bustiers. She needs to cover all 'dem girls up.


----------



## buzzytoes

She needs to just get a reduction. They look painful. 

Latoya Jackson at the Diamond Water party? What?


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> She needs to just get a reduction. They look painful.
> 
> Latoya Jackson at the Diamond Water party? What?



Asa was/is dating her nephew


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> Asa was/is dating her nephew



Oh I keep forgetting about that. 

Mike gets kinda crazy looking when he gets mad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think deep down mike's mother wants him to marry a Persian woman and go back to law school. She's just being nice, nice for th show.   She might like Jessica, but she'd rather a Parisian daughter in law


----------



## buzzytoes

Okay I guess Mike is just a mean drunk, not so much crazy.


----------



## AEGIS

Reza is an as*hole.
and Mike does look like he wants to punch him in the face

and Reza was wrong 100%
idk how he is even mad at a situation where he was wrong


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like sober, sexy angry mike. Not the sloppy, mean drunk mike


----------



## GoGlam

I wish Mike was in a clear state of mind when seeing Reza for the first time.  Reza was/is 100% wrong and, because of Mike's state, Reza looks comparatively with it.


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> Right
> 
> Ok, I'm all for Jessica but,,just my opinion, she's doing the most - converting and throwing shabat dinner. I wonder what, if anything Mike is doing for her and her family....





buzzytoes said:


> I agree - I keep thinking "Holy crap what are you going to do when he dumps you??" I mean he hasn't even officially asked her to marry him and she is converting to his religion? If you are really meant to be with this man you shouldn't be having to do all of this stuff to keep him.
> 
> ETA Plus I think Mike is just a Mama's boy and is not likely to ever actually get married.





I'm trying to figure out what she's getting out of this relationship besides the D


----------



## needloub

AECornell said:


> I actually did leave NYC and move to OH... and it ain't pretty. I definitely do not fit in here.



I totally understand...it was a shocking transition.


----------



## NY_Mami

Reza is so fake... Certifiable Stunt Queen...


----------



## AECornell

I feel Mike's frustration. Reza screwed him in business (or so we've seen and been told) and he acted like a jerk. I think everything just came to a boiling point for Mike when he finally saw Reza. Mike seems like a god guy with his heart in the right place. Not a crazy ego, a slight one, but in good fun. Reza thinks he's king of the world and doesn't take accountability. Just because someone is your friend, doesn't mean they automatically have to side with you. A better friend will tell you when you're wrong.


----------



## Belle49

Ha that guy at the computer store told MJ she has a lot of time on her hands lol


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Right
> 
> Ok, I'm all for Jessica but,,just my opinion, she's doing the most - converting and throwing shabat dinner. I wonder what, if anything Mike is doing for her and her family....


 



buzzytoes said:


> I agree - I keep thinking "Holy crap what are you going to do when he dumps you??" I mean he hasn't even officially asked her to marry him and she is converting to his religion? If you are really meant to be with this man you shouldn't be having to do all of this stuff to keep him.
> 
> ETA Plus I think Mike is just a Mama's boy and is not likely to ever actually get married.


 
This!


----------



## Sassys

NY_Mami said:


> Reza is so fake... Certifiable Stunt Queen...


 
Agree. His little speech on the mic was also wrong. Asa's business associates and parents were there and that was not the place to act up like that.


----------



## Sassys

So, we are not going to talk about Ms. Lilly's inappropiate prom dress.

Also, something about Asa's brother gave me the creeps. He reminds me of an old man that lives at home in his parents basement and plays video games alll day.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sassys said:


> Agree. His little speech on the mic was also wrong. Asa's business associates and parents were there and that was not the place to act up like that.



Mike should've slapped Reza right there...


----------



## Sassys

NY_Mami said:


> Mike should've slapped Reza right there...


 
I also hate when Reza laughs when MJ is throwing shade at people (he does it everytime). It makes it more embarressing for the person and is so juvenile. GG's friend had no idea she was throwing shade, but the way Reza loudly laughs clearly showed him she was being nasty.


----------



## lucywife

NY_Mami said:


> Mike should've slapped Reza right there...


I don't think that would help anything. Reza will squeal like a pig at the slaughter, you can't reason with people like that or beat sense into them.
I was done and over Reza's antics from last year reunion after he said what he did about MJ and especially about her mother. I don't know how she can look into his ugly face after that. Nobody stood up for her and she obviously has no ounce of self-respect.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> *So, we are not going to talk about Ms. Lilly's inappropiate prom dress.*
> 
> Also, something about Asa's brother gave me the creeps. He reminds me of an old man that lives at home in his parents basement and plays video games alll day.



I thought her boobs were going to pop out.


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> So, we are not going to talk about Ms. Lilly's inappropiate prom dress.
> 
> Also, something about Asa's brother gave me the creeps. He reminds me of an old man that lives at home in his parents basement and plays video games alll day.



I'll talk about it  She was wayyy over dressed. It wasn't her event to be looking like that. I think she was trying to go w/ the diamond theme, but maybe a shorter version would've worked better. But it just read tacky prom dress and she looked desperate for attention. 
Gigi's dress looked like a cheap slip. And I just can't w/ mj's forever 21 bustier. Asa looked good though. I wonder where her man was. Maybe avoiding her family?
Asa's brother looked slightly mentally disabled to me. But even if so, they could've had him dress better. No one even interacted w/ the poor guy.


----------



## Deleted member 471265

I'm sorry but MJ's mega boobage terrifies me. I would actually be scared talking to her... Good God woman, reign 'em in!

GG keeps trying to mend things but I don't think she'll ever get the apology she's looking for. She could either terminate the friendship completely or just get to grips with the fact that MJ is not as loyal of a friend as she thought. Either way, both MJ and Reza's condescending attitude is really making them look like fools.


----------



## BabyK

AECornell said:


> I feel Mike's frustration. Reza screwed him in business (or so we've seen and been told) and he acted like a jerk. I think everything just came to a boiling point for Mike when he finally saw Reza. Mike seems like a god guy with his heart in the right place. Not a crazy ego, a slight one, but in good fun. Reza thinks he's king of the world and doesn't take accountability. Just because someone is your friend, doesn't mean they automatically have to side with you. A better friend will tell you when you're wrong.



I completely agree!  I wish though that Mike wasn't so drunk when he approached Reza but I understood his frustration.  If Mike was sober, I'm sure it wouldn't have been a shouting match. 

BTW, congrats and I love the name!


----------



## buzzytoes

spritz said:


> I'm sorry but MJ's mega boobage terrifies me. I would actually be scared talking to her... Good God woman, reign 'em in!
> 
> *GG keeps trying to mend things but I don't think she'll ever get the apology she's looking for*. She could either terminate the friendship completely or just get to grips with the fact that MJ is not as loyal of a friend as she thought. Either way, both MJ and Reza's condescending attitude is really making them look like fools.



This and I don't understand why she keeps looking for one. She has already told you she doesn't think she was wrong, either accept it or just don't hang out with her anymore. MJ is such a shady ***** I'm not sure why anyone would want her as a friend.


----------



## Samia

Everyone was so inappropriate! You are at a good friends important party/ launch, leave the drama for another day. If I were Asa I would be pissed with all of them! 
Omg MJ's dress, I was afraid for her, a spill waiting to happen!


----------



## Goldfox

I'm not sure I get this.. MJ had to seek out a computer technician to search for some files on her computer? What? It's not like there's a secret "find porn" button geeks can push. I wonder if he actually had to go through everything on her computer just for her to be able to say on camera that she films herself. So weirdisgusting!


----------



## cjy

Belle49 said:


> Ha that guy at the computer store told MJ she has a lot of time on her hands lol


That was funny!


----------



## cjy

Still can't believe Reza bought a $3500 can of caviar out of a machine and then kept telling his guest he spent $3500. TACKY


----------



## Sassys

cjy said:


> Still can't believe Reza bought a $3500 can of caviar out of a machine and then kept telling his guest he spent $3500. TACKY



He didn't, it was a fake scene. I showed proof a few pages back


----------



## cjy

Sassys said:


> He didn't, it was a fake scene. I showed proof a few pages back


Oh  I missed that. I'll go back and read it. I am not surprised though.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Agree. *His little speech on the mic was also wrong*. Asa's business associates and parents were there and that was not the place to act up like that.



It was so inappropriate.  If it were my event, I would have told Reza to leave.


----------



## NY_Mami

Am I the only one who noticed how hard that rice Mike's gf cooked was???....


----------



## NY_Mami

cjy said:


> Still can't believe Reza bought a $3500 can of caviar out of a machine and then kept telling his guest he spent $3500. TACKY



I told you they are tacky... They always have emphasize money and labels... Too obnoxious...


----------



## nastasja

NY_Mami said:


> Am I the only one who noticed how hard that rice Mike's gf cooked was???....




It's supposed to be like that. It's called Tadig...or crispy rice.


----------



## NY_Mami

killerlife said:


> It's supposed to be like that. It's called Tadig...or crispy rice.



Oh ok... I thought something was wrong since Mike told his parents that she couldn't cook... Lol


----------



## lucywife

killerlife said:


> It's supposed to be like that. It's called Tadig...or crispy rice.


Yes. I was drooling over it, it's my favorite. Crust is the best part.


----------



## nastasja

NY_Mami said:


> Oh ok... I thought something was wrong since Mike told his parents that she couldn't cook... Lol




He was just being jerk. It actually looked like she did a really good job making some traditional dishes.


----------



## Ladybug09

killerlife said:


> It's supposed to be like that. It's called Tadig...or crispy rice.



And it's Sooooooo good! The golden part is specifically requested and wanted. Has great flavor!


----------



## Sassys

killerlife said:


> It's supposed to be like that. It's called Tadig...or crispy rice.



They had a lot of rice. Yellow, white and the Tadig.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> Yes. I was drooling over it, it's my favorite. Crust is the best part.



I had some tadig last night. Had to ask my friends mom beforehand to make me my own special pot of it, to-go!!

Stuff is like crack


----------



## Deco

NY_Mami said:


> Am I the only one who noticed how hard that rice Mike's gf cooked was???....


Your Persian cooking skills are frequently measured by how well you can produce that tahdig.  Families fight over it.  I eat only the tahdig and forgo the soft fluffy rice altogether.  The literal translation is "bottom of the pot" (tah = bottom, dig = pot).

I have to say I'm blown away by what she put together.  The green herb stew (ghorme sabzi) is particularly difficult and laborious to make.  She made two different kinds of stew, rice cooked the Persian way (with saffron topping) and tadig.  I'm fearless in the kitchen and have been cooking since junior high and yet I don't have the b@lls to tackle what she did.  Sounded like Mike made a critical comment on the taste itself, but I was impressed nevertheless.


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> They had a lot of rice. Yellow, white and the Tadig.


 The yellow rice is the cooked white rice that you drizzle saffron steeped in hot water and maybe butter/oil over it and mix it up.  Scrumptious!


----------



## Sassys

Decophile said:


> The yellow rice is the cooked white rice that you drizzle saffron steeped in hot water and maybe butter/oil over it and mix it up.  Scrumptious!



It looked good!

I really hope he marries her and she is not doing all of this for nothing.


----------



## cjy

Off to google how to make Tadig......


----------



## Sassys

Decophile said:


> Your Persian cooking skills are frequently measured by how well you can produce that tahdig.  Families fight over it.  I eat only the tahdig and forgo the soft fluffy rice altogether.  The literal translation is "bottom of the pot" (tah = bottom, dig = pot).
> 
> I have to say I'm blown away by what she put together.  The green herb stew (ghorme sabzi) is particularly difficult and laborious to make.  She made two different kinds of stew, rice cooked the Persian way (with saffron topping) and tadig.  I'm fearless in the kitchen and have been cooking since junior high and yet I don't have the b@lls to tackle what she did.  Sounded like Mike made a critical comment on the taste itself, but I was impressed nevertheless.



I think Mike was trying to be funny when he made the comment about the food.


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> I think Mike was trying to be funny when he made the comment about the food.


 I hope you're right.


----------



## Sassys

killerlife said:


> It's supposed to be like that. It's called Tadig...or crispy rice.



Sounds like Concón (Dominican dish)


----------



## Deco

cjy said:


> Off to google how to make Tadig......


You might also google how to make Persian rice, since tahdig is the byproduct of the Persian style of cooking rice.

There are other variations on tahdig where thinly sliced potatoes or flat Persian bread are placed in the bottom of the rice pot as it is being steamed.  The potatoes get cooked and crispified in a mixture with the crispy rice.  In the case of the bread, it too gets crispy and layers of crispy rice adhere to the crispy bread.  Damn, I need to visit mom!


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> Sounds like Concón (Dominican dish)


 you're not kidding!  they look almost identical

concon:





here's the tadig with the potatoes:


----------



## NY_Mami

killerlife said:


> He was just being jerk. It actually looked like she did a really good job making some traditional dishes.



That's what I'm saying... His a:censor: was eating it up though... Lol


----------



## NY_Mami

Decophile said:


> Your Persian cooking skills are frequently measured by how well you can produce that tahdig.  Families fight over it.  I eat only the tahdig and forgo the soft fluffy rice altogether.  The literal translation is "bottom of the pot" (tah = bottom, dig = pot).
> 
> I have to say I'm blown away by what she put together.  The green herb stew (ghorme sabzi) is particularly difficult and laborious to make.  She made two different kinds of stew, rice cooked the Persian way (with saffron topping) and tadig.  I'm fearless in the kitchen and have been cooking since junior high and yet I don't have the b@lls to tackle what she did.  Sounded like Mike made a critical comment on the taste itself, but I was impressed nevertheless.



Sounds yummy...


----------



## cjy

I have seen a version without saffron and yogurt and one with. Which variation is the best and most common?


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> It looked good!
> 
> I really hope he marries her and she is not doing all of this for nothing.



For real!  This girl is going above and beyond for him.  I really hope it's true love and she's not just desperately chasing him, kwim?  It's hard to tell from the show, because obviously there's so much we don't see.  I really hope it's the real deal though.



Decophile said:


> Your Persian cooking skills are frequently measured by how well you can produce that tahdig.  Families fight over it.  I eat only the tahdig and forgo the soft fluffy rice altogether.  The literal translation is "bottom of the pot" (tah = bottom, dig = pot).
> 
> I have to say I'm blown away by what she put together.  The green herb stew (ghorme sabzi) is particularly difficult and laborious to make.  She made two different kinds of stew, rice cooked the Persian way (with saffron topping) and tadig.  I'm fearless in the kitchen and have been cooking since junior high and yet I don't have the b@lls to tackle what she did.  Sounded like Mike made a critical comment on the taste itself, but I was impressed nevertheless.



I'm so hungry now!


----------



## Swanky

I thought Mike was being sarcastic, he laughed immediately after making the comment about her cooking.


----------



## cjy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought Mike was being sarcastic, he laughed immediately after making the comment about her cooking.


I think he was joking too. He was so proud of her doing all that so it makes no sense to have put the taste down.


----------



## GoGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought Mike was being sarcastic, he laughed immediately after making the comment about her cooking.



 I am almost sure he was


----------



## Bentley1

Decophile said:


> Your Persian cooking skills are frequently measured by how well you can produce that tahdig.  Families fight over it.  I eat only the tahdig and forgo the soft fluffy rice altogether.  The literal translation is "bottom of the pot" (tah = bottom, dig = pot).
> 
> I have to say I'm blown away by what she put together.  The green herb stew (ghorme sabzi) is particularly difficult and laborious to make.  She made two different kinds of stew, rice cooked the Persian way (with saffron topping) and tadig.  I'm fearless in the kitchen and have been cooking since junior high and yet I don't have the b@lls to tackle what she did.  Sounded like Mike made a critical comment on the taste itself, but I was impressed nevertheless.



I wonder if she used the pre-cooked canned stew (Ghormeh sabzi, etc) they sell at Persian markets, then added meat? My family friends have used them before & they aren't half bad.  But no where near as tasty if made from scratch.  Maybe why Mike made a dig at the flavor, even though it was light-hearted.  Either way, I think she did a good job.


----------



## zaara10

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought Mike was being sarcastic, he laughed immediately after making the comment about her cooking.



He was definitely being sarcastic. I'm actually very surprised that his mom wasn't critical at all of her cooking! No snide or sarcastic comments at all. I say that bc I know how judgemental Persian, middle eastern & south Asian moms can be, esp. of food. 
I can guarantee though, his mom talked ish on the way home, lol. 
I wonder why they don't show mike w/ Jessica's family.


----------



## Deco

cjy said:


> I have seen a version without saffron and yogurt and one with. Which variation is the best and most common?


 There is really no standard way of doing it.  Since tahdig is the crispy stuff at the bottom of the rice pot, that means the bottom of any rice pot.  In addition to plain white rice, there are a bajillion different flavored and mixed rice dishes.  Ones with green beans and small cubed meat and spices, ones with dill and beans, ones with lentils, ones with toasted vermicelli noodles, ones with carmelized onions and dried currants, ones with almond slivers and orange peels.  The list goes on and on.  All of these mixed flavor rices also produce the crispy tahdig at the bottom.  

In terms of just plain white rice, however, I believe the purist standard is without saffron or yogurt.  The saffron is added to make the tahdig look more crispified and red, and I think the yogurt does the same thing, and might also help hold the tahdig together rather than have it flake into pieces.


----------



## Deco

Bentley1 said:


> I wonder if she used the pre-cooked canned stew (Ghormeh sabzi, etc) they sell at Persian markets, then added meat? My family friends have used them before & they aren't half bad.  But no where near as tasty if made from scratch.  Maybe why Mike made a dig at the flavor, even though it was light-hearted.  Either way, I think she did a good job.


 I definitely suspected that as well.  I also wondered if she got help from someone else maybe.  I agree that her efforts were admirable regardless of what shortcuts she may have taken.  I am so pulling for her.


----------



## spylove22

Decophile said:


> There is really no standard way of doing it.  Since tahdig is the crispy stuff at the bottom of the rice pot, that means the bottom of any rice pot.  In addition to plain white rice, there are a bajillion different flavored and mixed rice dishes.  Ones with green beans and small cubed meat and spices, ones with dill and beans, ones with lentils, ones with toasted vermicelli noodles, ones with carmelized onions and dried currants, ones with almond slivers and orange peels.  The list goes on and on.  All of these mixed flavor rices also produce the crispy tahdig at the bottom.
> 
> In terms of just plain white rice, however, I believe the purist standard is without saffron or yogurt.  The saffron is added to make the tahdig look more crispified and red, and I think the yogurt does the same thing, and might also help hold the tahdig together rather than have it flake into pieces.



I think yogurt makes it a nicer color and crispier. I only eat the tadig too.


----------



## Bentley1

Decophile said:


> I definitely suspected that as well.  I also wondered if she got help from someone else maybe.  I agree that her efforts were admirable regardless of what shortcuts she may have taken.  *I am so pulling for her*.



Me too, she seems like a really nice girl.  Hope he puts a ring on it soon!


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> He was definitely being sarcastic. I'm actually very surprised that his mom wasn't critical at all of her cooking! No snide or sarcastic comments at all. I say that bc I know how judgemental Persian, middle eastern & south Asian moms can be, esp. of food.
> *I can guarantee though, his mom talked ish on the way home, lol. *
> I wonder why they don't show mike w/ Jessica's family.



LOL, you know it!


----------



## cjy

Decophile said:


> There is really no standard way of doing it.  Since tahdig is the crispy stuff at the bottom of the rice pot, that means the bottom of any rice pot.  In addition to plain white rice, there are a bajillion different flavored and mixed rice dishes.  Ones with green beans and small cubed meat and spices, ones with dill and beans, ones with lentils, ones with toasted vermicelli noodles, ones with carmelized onions and dried currants, ones with almond slivers and orange peels.  The list goes on and on.  All of these mixed flavor rices also produce the crispy tahdig at the bottom.
> 
> In terms of just plain white rice, however, I believe the purist standard is without saffron or yogurt.  The saffron is added to make the tahdig look more crispified and red, and I think the yogurt does the same thing, and might also help hold the tahdig together rather than have it flake into pieces.


Yum it all sounds good. I will be making this for sure.


----------



## pink1

Me too.  I feel like the poor girl is working hard for a ring!  



Bentley1 said:


> Me too, she seems like a really nice girl.  Hope he puts a ring on it soon!


----------



## pquiles

Over Reza! Over MJ! Interested to see how Asa's reunion that she invited her friends actually goes down.  Thinking Reza is gonna turn it into a "all about me" thing...  Hoping he doesn't, but doubt he can resist.


----------



## Deco

spylove22 said:


> I think yogurt makes it a nicer color and crispier. I only eat the tadig too.



Long time no speak.


----------



## Belle49

Wow these people are insane and I have to say I agree with GG here she did nothing to MJ


----------



## lallybelle

MJ is a MESS.


----------



## pquiles

lallybelle said:


> MJ is a MESS.




An excessive mess!!


----------



## krasavitza

GG is embarassing and disgusting for me to watch. she needs to see a psychiatrist, i truly believe she has intermittent explosive disorder


----------



## zaara10

If only mike let mj have her chocolate croissant, the day would've been better  
They're all a mess. As crazy as Asa is w/ her Persian pop priestess nonsense, it appears she's the most sane of the bunch. I'm looking forward to seeing their trip to Turkey.


----------



## Samia

zaara10 said:


> If only mike let *mj have her chocolate croissant, the day would've been better *
> They're all a mess. As crazy as Asa is w/ her Persian pop priestess nonsense, it appears she's the most sane of the bunch. I'm looking forward to seeing their trip to Turkey.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What happened to the scene with Reza and Lilly, that was shown in previews?


----------



## GoGlam

dc-cutie said:


> what happened to the scene with reza and lilly, that was shown in previews?



+1


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> What happened to the scene with Reza and Lilly, that was shown in previews?



You're right, I totally forgot about that!  Weird.


----------



## Swanky

Lily has been on VERY little, she may be rethinking her participation.


----------



## anabanana745

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Lily has been on VERY little, she may be rethinking her participation.



Or bravo rethinking her participation...


----------



## Sassys

anabanana745 said:


> Or bravo rethinking her participation...



This!


----------



## Love Of My Life

anabanana745 said:


> Or bravo rethinking her participation...


 

  Yep!! to this


----------



## Bentley1

anabanana745 said:


> Or bravo rethinking her participation...



+1

I personally believe Lily would love to stay on the show, or any show for that matter.  I just don't think the viewers are connecting with her and her story line has grown increasingly cold & stale.  Not to mention that she is beyond annoying on top of being boring.


----------



## Swanky

Perhaps! Either way I was just saying she's on very little.
She does seem to create friction, which Bravo loves.


----------



## zaara10

How old are Mike & Asa?


----------



## cjy

zaara10 said:


> If only mike let mj have her chocolate croissant, the day would've been better
> They're all a mess. As crazy as Asa is w/ her Persian pop priestess nonsense, it appears she's the most sane of the bunch. I'm looking forward to seeing their trip to Turkey.


I know! If the worst thing you can complain about is someone keeping you from eating a chocolate croissant!!! Which she did not need to eat.
Asa is the most sane, she has a better approach to the drama and clearly deals with it better. I still think she is a bit much in other areas but I like the comments she makes about the crazy things her cast mates fight about.


----------



## Sassys

Sundance


----------



## DC-Cutie

They just have received a free, tacky ensemble at the gifting suite...


----------



## Sassys

GG's bag looks fake.


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, they look a mess.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> GG's bag looks fake.



That's what I thought too, esp In the second photo. 

Well, I see these two kissed and made up.


----------



## cjy

Sassys said:


> Sundance


MY EYES!!!! Oh the PAIN!!


----------



## anabanana745

These pictures are hilarious. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Belle49

I had no idea Hermes made belts in such big sizes


----------



## Sassys

Belle49 said:


> I had no idea Hermes made belts in such big sizes



That belt is holding on for dear life.


----------



## cjy

sassys said:


> that belt is holding on for dear life.


lol!!!!


----------



## ReginaGeorge

Sassys said:


> That belt is holding on for dear life.




Even the fringes on the boots are trying to escape!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## zaara10

GG has such a hard time smiling. It's like a snarl. She looks so awkward.


----------



## ReginaGeorge

Uhm, what is that lace fabric showing between MJ's trousers and top?


----------



## Belle49

Mj-no


----------



## AECornell

Sassys said:


> GG's bag looks fake.



All of GGs bags are fake. Haven't you seen that nasty LV made up bag she has? Mostly on last season.


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> All of GGs bags are fake. Haven't you seen that nasty LV made up bag she has? Mostly on last season.



Never noticed


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> All of GGs bags are fake. Haven't you seen that nasty LV made up bag she has? Mostly on last season.



Ever since she wore those Gawd awful strass Fouboutins, I've side eyed all of her 'designer' goods


----------



## nastasja

The "Gucci" glasses she was wearing at the racetrack were fake too!


----------



## anabanana745

killerlife said:


> The "Gucci" glasses she was wearing at the racetrack were fake too!



How are y'all able to tell? I just assumed their wardrobes were supplemented by Bravo so am surprised they would wear fake designer goods.


----------



## Sassys

anabanana745 said:


> How are y'all able to tell? I just assumed their wardrobes were supplemented by Bravo so am surprised they would wear fake designer goods.



You thought Bravo paid for their clothes??

Bravo pays for trips and that is it. They do not pay for homes, cars or parties.

This was stated by Alex and Bethenny of RHofNYC.


----------



## anabanana745

Sassys said:


> You thought Bravo paid for their clothes??
> 
> Bravo pays for trips and that is it. They do not pay for homes, cars or parties.
> 
> This was stated by Alex and Bethenny of RHofNYC.




Your comment seems a bit snarky. Sorry if I missed this comment by NY housewives, I must not have seen that post. Anyway, I didn't think they provided houses or cars but I assumed they would get some wardrobe items here and there. At the very least, what kind of idiot would carry something visibly fake on national television. I'd die of shame.


----------



## Belle49

That butt on Asa, damn


----------



## Sassys

anabanana745 said:


> Your comment seems a bit snarky. Sorry if I missed this comment by NY housewives, I must not have seen that post. Anyway, I didn't think they provided houses or cars but I assumed they would get some wardrobe items here and there. At the very least, what kind of idiot would carry something visibly fake on national television. I'd die of shame.



Sorry, wasn't trying to be snarky. Most people think the public won't notice their stuff is fake.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lilly's hairline is AWFUL


----------



## zaara10

Asa should drop the pop star crap & focus on her art. She's actually pretty talented. I like her message of displacement from your home.


----------



## GoGlam

Oh man.. If my man told me to "slow my roll" after I started defending myself against crazy bish MJ calling me a "little girl" and accusing me of putting her friend on an island.... Oof


----------



## AECornell

Question. Is MJ wearing a wig? I don't see any scalp. I'm specifically talking about the scene at Laile's house with Reza. Her hair just looks... off.


----------



## zaara10

GoGlam said:


> Oh man.. If my man told me to "slow my roll" after I started defending myself against crazy bish MJ calling me a "little girl" and accusing me of putting her friend on an island.... Oof



Yeah I was thinking that too. First he steps away when his woman is insulted, then he comes back to tell her to basically shut up? Umm no. Have a seat.

Also, gg is a serious a-hole. Who cares if MJ is at Laila's? Your sister needs you, at least be there for your niece & nephew who are leaving the only home they've known. The little girl followed her out the door to try stop her! Really cold hearted IMO.


----------



## krissa

Go Jessica! MJ is an *******.


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> Yeah I was thinking that too. First he steps away when his woman is insulted, then he comes back to tell her to basically shut up? Umm no. Have a seat.






krissa said:


> Go Jessica! MJ is an *******.



Seriously


----------



## GoGlam

Leila gets such satisfaction from pissing off GG and/or GG flipping out.  It's written all over her face


----------



## pquiles

GoGlam said:


> Leila gets such satisfaction from pissing off GG and/or GG flipping out.  It's written all over her face




I think Laila is jealous of her sister.  She has always instigated fights w/GG as well as puts het down every opportunity she got.  Sometimes you just gotta let people out of your life... Family included.


----------



## pquiles

Did Lily just lie about Turkey to Asa?  Wow!  I had her back before... But lying for absolutely no reason.... No No No


----------



## AEGIS

Nobody cares about Lilly. She's not part of the group. Just like the other gay boy she's an extra. Not the main cast. 
GG shouldn't say anything to her niece. But she has a right to be mad at her sister. Why did MJ call their mom?

Why is Mike's not fiancee so damn pressed? Nobody was talking to you. They've had a relationship longer than you've been around. Please slow your role and know your place. 

Reza was really mean to MJ last season. Idk if I could've forgiven him


----------



## Deleted member 471265

Oh booooyyyyy, if only I were Jessica... I probably would have left Mike that same moment, your partner not supporting you in a situation like that is just unacceptable, especially since she was actually defending him!

MJ is just horrible, who does she think she is?! Go eat a croissant, at least it'll keep you from speaking nonsense.


----------



## widerlet

AECornell said:


> Question. Is MJ wearing a wig? I don't see any scalp. I'm specifically talking about the scene at Laile's house with Reza. Her hair just looks... off.



Reza mentioned something about MJ being the type of girl who's "wig falls off"..So maybe there is truth in that statement


----------



## GoGlam

pquiles said:


> Did Lily just lie about Turkey to Asa?  Wow!  I had her back before... But lying for absolutely no reason.... No No No



That was strange.  She tries to come off as she can do as she pleases and is straight forward in communication.. Yet she lied--why? To create drama and have a storyline perhaps?



pquiles said:


> I think Laila is jealous of her sister.  She has always instigated fights w/GG as well as puts het down every opportunity she got.  Sometimes you just gotta let people out of your life... Family included.



Agreed!




spritz said:


> Oh booooyyyyy, if only I were Jessica... I probably would have left Mike that same moment, your partner not supporting you in a situation like that is just unacceptable, especially since she was actually defending him!
> 
> MJ is just horrible, who does she think she is?! Go eat a croissant, at least it'll keep you from speaking nonsense.



Yep! MJ would like all of her friends to remain single and looking like her, probably so she doesn't feel left behind.  Jessica seems to care about Mike more than he cares about her. So unfortunate since she seems like a nice girl


----------



## widerlet

Everyone on this show is such a mess and not a 'hot mess'.
I don't think fame has helped them as humans. They need to stop the act and chill out.

Lily is the only person who looks sane-ish and she's still overdone.


----------



## pink1

I just started watching this season.  I can't piece together why Lilly is on the show??  Was she friends w/ anyone beforehand?  I don't really see any point in her story line&#8230;.

Thanks for help!


----------



## zaara10

pink1 said:


> I just started watching this season.  I can't piece together why Lilly is on the show??  Was she friends w/ anyone beforehand?  I don't really see any point in her story line.
> 
> Thanks for help!



Reza was apparently her realtor helping her look for a new home. But I don't think she ever even got a new place. Otherwise, she's not really friends w/ anyone. 
I think she'll probably get the boot.


----------



## pink1

^Thanks!  You saved me some googling!


----------



## pquiles

GoGlam said:


> That was strange.  She tries to come off as she can do as she pleases and is straight forward in communication.. Yet she lied--why? To create drama and have a storyline perhaps?
> 
> Yep! MJ would like all of her friends to remain single and looking like her, probably so she doesn't feel left behind.  Jessica seems to care about Mike more than he cares about her. So unfortunate since she seems like a nice girl





Yes to both of these quotes.


----------



## Deco

In what universe is a blown up slide show of your family photo album, while you writhe pseudo-sexually in an 80s pageant dress, "performance art"?  It was no more than a boring, uninspired, untalented, uncreative vanity exercise.

Asa also grossly exaggerates the dangers that await her if she were to go to Iran.  Thousands of &#8220;refugees&#8221; regularly travel to and from Iran on a daily basis without incident.  She overstates her own importance if she thinks the Iranian government has her on some &#8220;capture and detain&#8221; list.

Reza, on the other hand, is right to avoid going to Iran.  Homosexuality is punishable by death over there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok, does Lilly have other friends besides her "glam squad"?  (I know she's friends with her business partner)


----------



## Bentley1

Decophile said:


> In what universe is a blown up slide show of your family photo album, while you writhe pseudo-sexually in an 80s pageant dress, "performance art"?  It was no more than a boring, uninspired, untalented, uncreative vanity exercise.
> 
> Asa also grossly exaggerates the dangers that await her if she were to go to Iran.  Thousands of &#8220;refugees&#8221; regularly travel to and from Iran on a daily basis without incident.  She overstates her own importance if she thinks the Iranian government has her on some &#8220;capture and detain&#8221; list.
> 
> Reza, on the other hand, is right to avoid going to Iran.  Homosexuality is punishable by death over there.



Thank you for posting both points, I completely agree! Her art show was reminiscent of something one would do in high school as an art project ( minus the narcissistic, vain, Pointless writhing around).

And thousands upon thousandsssss of "refugees" travel to Iran on the daily. This woman is either an uninformed, uneducated idiot or she really just thinks highly of herself. No one cares if you travel to Iran, Asa.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

pink1 said:


> I just started watching this season.  I can't piece together why Lilly is on the show??  Was she friends w/ anyone beforehand?  I don't really see any point in her story line&#8230;.
> 
> Thanks for help!


I used to read her blog and follow her on social media before she was on this show (she used to post some interesting content back then) and I don't think she was friends with any of them. I'm pretty sure the real estate storyline with Reza was staged just for the show as a way of introducing her in. I get the impression she wanted to be on TV to raise her profile, get some fame and money, and promote her businesses. I don't think these are the kind of people she would ever cross paths with, her real life friends seem to be super skinny, good looking, and very wealthy.


----------



## Samia

Decophile said:


> In what universe is a blown up slide show of your family photo album, while you writhe pseudo-sexually in an 80s pageant dress, "performance art"?  It was no more than a boring, uninspired, untalented, uncreative vanity exercise.
> 
> Asa also grossly exaggerates the dangers that await her if she were to go to Iran.  Thousands of refugees regularly travel to and from Iran on a daily basis without incident.  She overstates her own importance if she thinks the Iranian government has her on some capture and detain list.
> 
> Reza, on the other hand, is right to avoid going to Iran.  Homosexuality is punishable by death over there.




Agreed! Asa's show as exactly what u described it above!


----------



## Love4H

spritz said:


> Oh booooyyyyy, if only I were Jessica... I probably would have left Mike that same moment, your partner not supporting you in a situation like that is just unacceptable, especially since she was actually defending him!
> 
> MJ is just horrible, who does she think she is?! Go eat a croissant, at least it'll keep you from speaking nonsense.



I absolutely agree. Can't believe Mike behaved this way. The least he could do is to say to MJ that there was no need to act this way. 

Jessica comes from a good family with lots of money and she's going extra mile for this broke guy. All he offers her is his good looks. She's already changing her religion for him and he is looking for all the excuses to not propose to her. And now this?! 

Jessica needs to wake up ASAP and get some self respect.


----------



## nastasja

Love4H said:


> Jessica comes from a good family with lots of money...




I've never heard this. What's the scoop?


----------



## Love4H

killerlife said:


> I've never heard this. What's the scoop?



Her father is a VP of the Fiji water.


----------



## BabyK

Decophile said:


> In what universe is a blown up slide show of your family photo album, while you writhe pseudo-sexually in an 80s pageant dress, "performance art"?  It was no more than a boring, uninspired, untalented, uncreative vanity exercise.
> 
> *Asa also grossly exaggerates the dangers that await her if she were to go to Iran.  Thousands of refugees regularly travel to and from Iran on a daily basis without incident. * She overstates her own importance if she thinks the Iranian government has her on some capture and detain list.
> 
> Reza, on the other hand, is right to avoid going to Iran.  Homosexuality is punishable by death over there.




So Lilly was actually right about this part.  Asa made it sound like Lilly had no idea what she was talking about.


----------



## BabyK

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, does Lilly have other friends besides her "glam squad"?  (I know she's friends with her business partner)



And does she need that many people to "glam" her up??!


----------



## spylove22

Decophile said:


> In what universe is a blown up slide show of your family photo album, while you writhe pseudo-sexually in an 80s pageant dress, "performance art"?  It was no more than a boring, uninspired, untalented, uncreative vanity exercise.
> 
> Asa also grossly exaggerates the dangers that await her if she were to go to Iran.  Thousands of refugees regularly travel to and from Iran on a daily basis without incident.  She overstates her own importance if she thinks the Iranian government has her on some capture and detain list.
> 
> Reza, on the other hand, is right to avoid going to Iran.  Homosexuality is punishable by death over there.




I totally agree, what was she thinking!


----------



## lucywife

Love4H said:


> I absolutely agree. Can't believe Mike behaved this way. The least he could do is to say to MJ that there was no need to act this way.
> 
> Jessica comes from a good family with lots of money and she's going extra mile for this broke guy. All he offers her is his good looks. She's already changing her religion for him and he is looking for all the excuses to not propose to her. And now this?!
> 
> Jessica needs to wake up ASAP and get some self respect.



Agree about Jessica and Mike. I don't like that he talks to her or about her ("stamp of approval") the way he does, in front of other people especially.
Normally, when a man wants to marry you, he'll propose regardless of your cooking skills/impressing the family rituals. He didn't ask her to convert, if I remember correctly, that was her own initiative. I also understand why he feels that she is overbearing. Men are like hunters, they have to chase a woman and won't appreciate what comes easily to them.    
She only started that with MJ because she was protecting Mike, at least that was my impression. Too bad, I think she really is a sweet lovely girl and can do better. 

Asa looked really stupid when Lilly told her how it is with going to and from Iran. Asa seems to really like milking that refugee sacred cow and Lilly slayed it on 1-2-3, oops.  How old Asa was then anyway? Like 5? Too young to comprehend what was going on or remember much anyway, yet she is the one with the PAIN. Give me a break!
All of them are so dramatic.


----------



## Bentley1

I'm convinced Asa is a narcissist.


----------



## BabyK

lucywife said:


> Agree about Jessica and Mike. I don't like that he talks to her or about her ("stamp of approval") the way he does, in front of other people especially.
> Normally, when a man wants to marry you, he'll propose regardless of your cooking skills/impressing the family rituals. He didn't ask her to convert, if I remember correctly, that was her own initiative. I also understand why he feels that she is overbearing. Men are like hunters, they have to chase a woman and won't appreciate what comes easily to them.
> *She only started that with MJ because she was protecting Mike, at least that was my impression. Too bad, I think she really is a sweet lovely girl and can do better. *
> 
> Asa looked really stupid when Lilly told her how it is with going to and from Iran. Asa seems to really like milking that refugee sacred cow and Lilly slayed it on 1-2-3, oops.  How old Asa was then anyway? Like 5? Too young to comprehend what was going on or remember much anyway, yet she is the one with the PAIN. Give me a break!
> All of them are so dramatic.



That's how I saw it too.  I don't even think she was trying to offend anyone.  Reza and Mj were saying how they never see Mike anymore, and Jessica was just explaining how things change as you get older, which is true!  People become busier, they get married, they have kids etc.  It doesn't necessarily mean the friendship will go sour.  I don't see my friends as often as I use to, but when I do, it's like no time has passed.


----------



## sharonephone

Does anyone know the designer of the white dress Asa wore to the Del Mar race? It was gorgeous!


----------



## NY_Mami

If I were GG I would be suing that Secret Extensions company... They ripped off her Halo Weave idea...


----------



## littlerock

"*Warm, buttery, chocolate croissant...*"


That.is.all.


----------



## Belle49

Excited to watch, I went to Istanbul on my honeymoon and it is amazing


----------



## Belle49

Oh lord GG taking pics with her IPad


----------



## Belle49

That call to prayer is very heart wrenching in person both my hubby and I teared up. All the places they have gone we went there.


----------



## Sassys

I'm confused. Sorry for the stupid question. 

Why is it that Asa keeps saying she and her family can never go back to their country and both Lily and GG say they go all the time. How would people in their country know they fled? You enter the country show your passport and keep it moving


----------



## Sassys

Reza no one knows your gay, give it a rest. There is no invisible sign on you that only others can see.


----------



## kcf68

Sassys said:


> I'm confused. Sorry for the stupid question.
> 
> Why is it that Asa keeps saying she and her family can never go back to their country and both Lily and GG say they go all the time. How would people in their country know they fled? You enter the country show your passport and keep it moving


Well Asa and her family have paranoia because her father was in the Navy and are in fear because of his defection , they can be detained.  My mother's side has the same fear because of the political reasons.  I was constantly reminded as a child that I can never go back because they will keep me??  I don't know how true that is but it always makes me wonder.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> I'm confused. Sorry for the stupid question.
> 
> Why is it that Asa keeps saying she and her family can never go back to their country and both Lily and GG say they go all the time. How would people in their country know they fled? You enter the country show your passport and keep it moving


Cause Asa is very special, you know. In her own eyes that is.
She is scared that some bad wolf will recognize her at the border and put her in jail or worse, stone her maybe.
When she was not allowed to go where only men can in mosque and made such a big deal out of it was yet another proof how ignorant she is. The one that screams the most about being a true Muslim, doesn't she know anything about her own religion?


----------



## Love4H

Let me clarify it.

Istanbul is a VERY European city. VERY open minded.
When they're showing women covered faces and heads, they're mostly Arab tourists from the Golf countries! Or someone from a small village far far away from a big city. 95% of women don't cover their heads at all. They wear short skirts, open tops, dress very fashion forward! 

There are night clubs in Istanbul, there are gay clubs too. There are gays walking around holding hands and kissing. 

Damn, I saw gay guys dressed veeeeeeery gay, wearing make up and high heels in the center of the city during a day light like it was Chelsea in NYC. And nobody cared, nobody even looked at him! 

I love Istanbul! One of my most favorite cities in entire world. Yes, they're Muslims but have tremendous respect and acceptance to all the religions and personal freedom. 
And I just hate how Bravo is trying to make it look like crazy strict religious country. It's not!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was thinking the same thing about Istanbul, very European. I just think Asa is making more of it than need be.


----------



## AEGIS

Decophile said:


> you're not kidding!  they look almost identical
> 
> concon:
> 
> encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTytsOT4SF_T39gEJlZnK2GMuJXJjxEeqTx54wLrS6R6JDK12OPQV3Z-vvm
> 
> here's the tadig with the potatoes:
> 
> encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQbiZZUJSqMSe_yRqo2P8yumeBwDqEnksBzHmKucIOhmzkGq5d0wQ




oo in Kreyol we call this gratin...it's my favorite part of rice but we never flip it over to make it a dish.  In fact the time I made rice, I ate some of the gratin and saved the rest to make combination fried rice.




Decophile said:


> I definitely suspected that as well.  I also wondered if she got help from someone else maybe.  I agree that her efforts were admirable regardless of what shortcuts she may have taken.  I am so pulling for her.



She might have made it.  My friend is half persian and her mother is such an amazing cook.  Her mother is not Persian but makes Persian food better than most Persians!  They always request she cooks.  Her father always says when they first got married, she [the wife] didn't know how to boil water

Jessica is putting in so much WORK before this ring. Lord. If this boy does not marry her.



I don't necessarily think Asa is exaggerating.  We don't know what HER family did before they left Iran and why they left.  I know someone who has been to Iran but her dad left on a student visa I believe so I feel like their fear is lessened.  And she spoke to me about some of the things they have to do while there.  Asa's parents haven't been back which underlies and reinforces her fears about Iran.  And she says they have had friends who went back and were detained.  Her fears are supported by her reality and her experiences.  I don't think they can be dismissed as "Asa is being dramatic."

...and Reza has every right to be afraid. what if he doesn't "pass?" He's also on television.  Who knows someone might know of him and that he is an openly gay man.


----------



## Deleted member 471265

Love4H said:


> Let me clarify it.
> 
> Istanbul is a VERY European city. VERY open minded.
> When they're showing women covered faces and heads, they're mostly Arab tourists from the Golf countries! Or someone from a small village far far away from a big city. 95% of women don't cover their heads at all. They wear short skirts, open tops, dress very fashion forward!
> 
> There are night clubs in Istanbul, there are gay clubs too. There are gays walking around holding hands and kissing.
> 
> Damn, I saw gay guys dressed veeeeeeery gay, wearing make up and high heels in the center of the city during a day light like it was Chelsea in NYC. And nobody cared, nobody even looked at him!
> 
> I love Istanbul! One of my most favorite cities in entire world. Yes, they're Muslims but have tremendous respect and acceptance to all the religions and personal freedom.
> And I just hate how Bravo is trying to make it look like crazy strict religious country. It's not!!!



Exactly! I was actually quite surprised by Reza's claim of "seeing the veil everywhere", I definitely don't think that's the case in Istanbul. If anything, the first time I visited I was surprised by the lack of veil wearing. Not to mention the fabulous fashions being worn all around the Bebek neighbourhood - actually much better than what the cast is wearing..


----------



## Love4H

And it was so stupid of Asa *****ing about women praying in a separate area!
And she says he's Muslim? 
She's obviously never been to a mosque! All her "priestess" bs is all made up just to make her some money. She has no idea about Islam whatsoever. 

In mosques women ALWAYS pray in a different area, ALWAYS. It's  made so women feel comfortable while praying. Praying is done is positions that can be considered sexual, and if men and women were in the same room it'd be confusing and uncomfortable. This separation is done out of respect, and if Asa ever went to a mosque in her life, shed knew it. It's not about any stupid discrimination or anything! 

And Mike saying that he didnt feel safe standing next to the Blue Mosque? Noooooooobody ever attacks any Jewish people in Istanbul. They just don't care of what religion you are, you can be any religion you want as long as you are respectful of others. Yeah, if you come to the Mosque and start running around naked like MJ does, she'd be kicked out. But that'd happen in any place in the world. No need to make Muslims look crazy and dangerous, enough harm already! 

I am so offended for my lovely Istanbul and the people of Istanbul. Turkish people have more culture, class, education and open mind than those fake wannabes from Hollywood.


----------



## Sassys

Love4H said:


> And it was so stupid of Asa *****ing about women praying in a separate area!
> And she says he's Muslim?
> She's obviously never been to a mosque! All her "priestess" bs is all made up just to make her some money. She has no idea about Islam whatsoever.
> 
> *In mosques women ALWAYS pray in a different area, ALWAYS. It's  made so women feel comfortable while praying*. Praying is done is positions that can be considered sexual, and if men and women were in the same room it'd be confusing and uncomfortable. This separation is done out of respect, and if Asa ever went to a mosque in her life, shed knew it. It's not about any stupid discrimination or anything!
> 
> And Mike saying that he didnt feel safe standing next to the Blue Mosque? Noooooooobody ever attacks any Jewish people in Istanbul. They just don't care of what religion you are, you can be any religion you want as long as you are respectful of others. Yeah, if you come to the Mosque and start running around naked like MJ does, she'd be kicked out. But that'd happen in any place in the world. No need to make Muslims look crazy and dangerous, enough harm already!
> 
> I am so offended for my lovely Istanbul and the people of Istanbul. Turkish people have more culture, class, education and open mind than those fake wannabes from Hollywood.



I am not muslim nor do I have friends who are muslim and even I knew that lol


----------



## Belle49

Per twitter she can't go back to Iran because she's a political refugee. Not sure if that's accurate or not


----------



## Belle49

Love4H said:


> Let me clarify it.
> 
> Istanbul is a VERY European city. VERY open minded.
> When they're showing women covered faces and heads, they're mostly Arab tourists from the Golf countries! Or someone from a small village far far away from a big city. 95% of women don't cover their heads at all. They wear short skirts, open tops, dress very fashion forward!
> 
> There are night clubs in Istanbul, there are gay clubs too. There are gays walking around holding hands and kissing.
> 
> Damn, I saw gay guys dressed veeeeeeery gay, wearing make up and high heels in the center of the city during a day light like it was Chelsea in NYC. And nobody cared, nobody even looked at him!
> 
> I love Istanbul! One of my most favorite cities in entire world. Yes, they're Muslims but have tremendous respect and acceptance to all the religions and personal freedom.
> And I just hate how Bravo is trying to make it look like crazy strict religious country. It's not!!!



YES! My hubby and I were surprised as well.  We actually wanna go back to Istanbul with the kids we loved it so much


----------



## lucywife

Love4H said:


> And it was so stupid of Asa *****ing about women praying in a separate area!
> And she says he's Muslim?
> She's obviously never been to a mosque! All her "priestess" bs is all made up just to make her some money. She has no idea about Islam whatsoever.
> 
> In mosques women ALWAYS pray in a different area, ALWAYS. It's  made so women feel comfortable while praying. Praying is done is positions that can be considered sexual, and if men and women were in the same room it'd be confusing and uncomfortable. This separation is done out of respect, and if Asa ever went to a mosque in her life, shed knew it. It's not about any stupid discrimination or anything!
> 
> And Mike saying that he didnt feel safe standing next to the Blue Mosque? Noooooooobody ever attacks any Jewish people in Istanbul. They just don't care of what religion you are, you can be any religion you want as long as you are respectful of others. Yeah, if you come to the Mosque and start running around naked like MJ does, she'd be kicked out. But that'd happen in any place in the world. No need to make Muslims look crazy and dangerous, enough harm already!
> 
> I am so offended for my lovely Istanbul and the people of Istanbul. Turkish people have more culture, class, education and open mind than those fake wannabes from Hollywood.


Agree with every word.
I don't believe there is not one mosque in LA, how come they were so touched crying and weeping when they heard the prayer? Don't they pray or go to mosque where they live? Ever? Or their parents? You don't have to be a radical to go to your place of worship even if for educational purposes only.
Asa is the biggest hypocrite of all.
Last night episode was a very emotional one, especially when Asa's mom was waiting for her sister, I could feel how nervous she was, the only thing I wished was for Asa to shut up for a moment at least.
Not everyone is as ignorant as she is.


----------



## Swanky

Reza has never been in a mosque.  
It was the loud prayer/chanting that caused the crying, not the mosque.  The 3 girls held each other during that.  The they went into mosque.  If Asa goes to a mosque in CA, then she still hasn't been touched by being so close to her mother country, with people that are like her, listening to the prayer in public like that, etc. . .  I can see why they were emotional.


----------



## lucywife

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Reza has never been in a mosque.
> It was the loud prayer/chanting that caused the crying, not the mosque.  The 3 girls held each other during that.  The they went into mosque.  If Asa goes to a mosque in CA, then she still hasn't been touched by being so close to her mother country, with people that are like her, listening to the prayer in public like that, etc. . .  I can see why they were emotional.


Where did anyone say that they cried because of mosque?


----------



## Swanky

Seemed like you did   It was all in one sentence, perhaps I misunderstood.
Nonetheless, I standby my opinion, I can see why they were moved.  It's not the same in LA.


----------



## Love Of My Life

It was a very emotional moment for all of them  You can feel how they miss their  homeland

Asa & her mother seeing their family was a beautiful & emotional moment....


----------



## Sassys

hotshot said:


> It was a very emotional moment for all of them  You can feel how they miss their  homeland
> 
> Asa & her mother seeing their family was a beautiful & emotional moment....



Not sure why it was emotional for GG, when she says she has gone a few times before. I also find it strange that Asa claims to have $$$ and buried money in the backyard for sh$ts and giggles, but never visited before.


----------



## lucywife

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Seemed like you did   It was all in one sentence, perhaps I misunderstood.
> Nonetheless, I standby my opinion, I can see why they were moved.  It's not the same in LA.


Yes, you misunderstood. You won't even bother to quote me when you answer. Kind of speaks for itself.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> Cause Asa is very special, you know. In her own eyes that is.
> *She is scared that some bad wolf will recognize her at the border and put her in jail or worse, stone her maybe.*
> When she was not allowed to go where only men can in mosque and made such a big deal out of it was yet another proof how ignorant she is. The one that screams the most about being a true Muslim, doesn't she know anything about her own religion?



:lolots:

I was truly confused as to what the hell she was talking about.


----------



## Swanky

lucywife said:


> Yes, you misunderstood. You won't even bother to quote me when you answer. Kind of speaks for itself.



What??

I rarely quote anyone? That's offensive? 
What did I do?


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> Yes, you misunderstood. You won't even bother to quote me when you answer. Kind of speaks for itself.


----------



## superduper22

I just LOL'd when MJ called Istanbul Middle East. "We're in Middle East" she said.
I know a lot of people are geographically challenged, but please someone give this girl a map of Europe. Istanbul is in the Europe part of Turkey, not the Asian part. 

While most of Turkey lies geographically in Asia (the Anatolian Peninsula is Asian), far western Turkey lies in Europe.


----------



## lucywife

spritz said:


> Exactly! I was actually quite surprised by Reza's claim of "seeing the veil everywhere", I definitely don't think that's the case in Istanbul. If anything, the first time I visited I was surprised by the lack of veil wearing. Not to mention the fabulous fashions being worn all around the Bebek neighbourhood - actually much better than what the cast is wearing..


 I think it kind of make sense that many women wear veils in that specific location, it wasn't a modern shopping district, but a place of a great historical significance, 
worth to visit at least once in a lifetime.



Sassys said:


> Not sure why it was emotional for GG, when she says she has gone a few times before. I also find it strange that Asa claims to have $$$ and buried money in the backyard for sh$ts and giggles, but never visited before.


Well, she kind of had to, I think. Otherwise, she would be the insensitive one and a bad person because the other two cried. 

Not because of the mosque itself, obviously


----------



## Samia

Lol MJ calling Turkey Middle East! 
And I agree with the rest who posted about this that Asa has never been to a Mosque before. 
I lived in Turkey for a whole year, it's an open country, and I hardly ever saw veiled women, the ones I saw were Saudi tourists, we can tell by the kind of hijab and abaya they wear. Turkish woman usually don't cover that way. 
Anyway it was a hilarious episode at least for me, this show never fails to make me LOL!


----------



## superduper22

Can someone explain something? GG and her sister are Muslim, correct? Why was GG's sister wearing a cross in the last episode???


----------



## Bentley1

Their reaction to Istanbul was so beyond ignorant, I was embarrassed for them.

I don't think they were faking their emotions during the prayer chanting at the mosque, it's very surreal especially when it's not something you hear everyday. 

Mike and Asa were the most ignorant of the bunch. Oh I'm Jewish, I'm not safe was so stupid I couldn't even deal.

ASA! You dummy, men and women have ALWAYS been separated in mosques. I mean, really? Lmao, she came off so ignorant in that part, repeating over and over that there's no difference between her and Reza. According to Islam, there is.


----------



## Prufrock613

Surprisingly, (considering how tacky the show is) I did not find one contrived moment in Asa's reunion with her family.  I thought it was quite touching.


----------



## widerlet

Reza kinda sounds like Kermit..


----------



## *schmoo*

^LOL that's true


----------



## haha73

Asa's father was a high-ranking military officer and left his country during a time of war.  That is treason and punishable by court martial and death even in the good old USA.  

If you've been a minority all your life and felt you had to hide your background, to suddenly be in a place where you can openly identify as Muslim amongst a country of people like you can indeed be moving.  Being near the one of the grandest mosques in the world, on the holiest day of the year, and hearing the melodies of the call to prayer can be moving.  But for Reza and Mike, they did not feel they were in the midst of people like themselves.  I hope they visit a synagogue for Mike's sake, since there have been Jews in the city for millennia.  And go to a gay club for Reza's sake.


----------



## Swanky

This is what I said earlier, ITA w/ this:
_"If you've been a minority all your life and felt you had to hide your background, to suddenly be in a place where you can openly identify as Muslim amongst a country of people like you can indeed be moving."_


----------



## Love4H

Honestly, I grow up in a country where I heard the call for praying every day. End even though I'm not a practicing Muslim, the sound of it makes me feel safe and at home. 

And the landmark is beautiful. When you're standing between the Aya Sophia and the Blue Mosque, those two magnificent churches representing 2 world religions, standing in front of each other peacefully and respectfully. It's really moving. Especially this time when being a Muslim often means being dangerous, seeing that long centuries of peace and acceptance of each other is inspiring. 

Constantinople is the Holy city of Christianity, the city that became the Christian Capitol after the fall of Rome. Byzantine was the most magnificent influential Christian empires in the world after Roman Empire. Yet it's history lives and is protected and respected by Muslims. 

That place in Istanbul is breathtaking to be in. I always feel empowered there. It shows that war is never about religion, it's always about the money and politics. People keep fighting about nonsense, yet Christianity and Islam have nothing to fight about. Aya Sophia and Blue Mosque stand there as equal.


----------



## Ladybug09

Love4H said:


> Honestly, I grow up in a country where I heard the call for praying every day. End even though I'm not a practicing Muslim, the sound of it makes me feel safe and at home.
> 
> And the landmark is beautiful. When you're standing between the Aya Sophia and the Blue Mosque, those two magnificent churches representing 2 world religions, standing in front of each other peacefully and respectfully. It's really moving. Especially this time when being a Muslim often means being dangerous, seeing that long centuries of peace and acceptance of each other is inspiring.
> 
> Constantinople is the Holy city of Christianity, the city that became the Christian Capitol after the fall of Rome. Byzantine was the most magnificent influential Christian empires in the world after Roman Empire. Yet it's history lives and is protected and respected by Muslims.
> 
> That place in Istanbul is breathtaking to be in. I always feel empowered there. It shows that war is never about religion, it's always about the money and politics. People keep fighting about nonsense, yet Christianity and Islam have nothing to fight about. Aya Sophia and Blue Mosque stand there as equal.



Great post.


----------



## widerlet

After seeing this episode, I want to show it to my mother and my friends. 

I'm Iraqi born (during the gulf war).. Never seen the country and honestly don't ever want to. But I've never met anyone from my father's side of the family since his sisters all live there.
These feelings that Asa and her family have span a lot of people. The amount of people who had to leave somewhere they 'belong' in search of a better life is insane.

Within the mid east alone, Iranis,Iraqis,Palestinians,Lebanese and now Syrians..it's sad. I liked this episode for showing the heartbreak behind these sacrifices.
I've never felt like I belong anywhere and I consider myself a citizen of the world but for those who left a home country at an older age it can really hurt them.

All I can say is that I would love to see the day the world can unite in peace and understanding. No boarders, no religious strife.
((Never gonna happen I'm afraid))


----------



## Deleted member 471265

widerlet said:


> After seeing this episode, I want to show it to my mother and my friends.
> 
> I'm Iraqi born (during the gulf war).. Never seen the country and honestly don't ever want to. But I've never met anyone from my father's side of the family since his sisters all live there.
> These feelings that Asa and her family have span a lot of people. The amount of people who had to leave somewhere they 'belong' in search of a better life is insane.
> 
> Within the mid east alone, Iranis,Iraqis,Palestinians,Lebanese and now Syrians..it's sad. I liked this episode for showing the heartbreak behind these sacrifices.
> I've never felt like I belong anywhere and I consider myself a citizen of the world but for those who left a home country at an older age it can really hurt them.
> 
> All I can say is that I would love to see the day the world can unite in peace and understanding. No boarders, no religious strife.
> ((Never gonna happen I'm afraid))



Absolutely beautifully said. I hope one day you get to meet the rest of your family and put together the pieces that may be missing.


----------



## Goldfox

Did I hear GG correctly? "been in Turkey in Iran many times"???

And what muslim with respect for their own faith brings haram candy to great muslims of more orthodox practice? Asa's family sure have my respect for being secular, but they act more carelessly than my white, agnostic *** could ever imagine


----------



## zaara10

Here's my take on the Turkey trip... The reunion part was very touching & emotional. It was really lovely & reminded me of when I've gone overseas to visit my extended family.

But that said, I have a lot to say about the parts before the reunion...
It's not just the "extremists" that give Islam a bad name in the world. It's also ignorant idiots like Asa who don't know about their own religion & instead reinforce stereotypes. Men & women pray together but physically separately from each other in mosques. That says nothing about their level of equality. Even if she wasn't raised in a religious household & she isn't a practicing Muslim, I'm surprised she doesn't even know the simple basics of Islam. 

I am so irritated about something MJ said; she said "for the first time I'm not ashamed to be Muslim." Seriously?? Why is she ashamed to be Muslim? I am proud of who I am. I have nothing to do w/any evil acts carried out by ppl in the name of Islam. By saying there's shame attached to being Muslim, she is implying there is something wrong & negative about being Muslim. Be proud sister!  
Reza, no one can tell you're gay! Calm down. Plus I don't think they get bravo tv in Turkey! And I had to rewind to make sure I heard correctly, but about going in the mosque for prayer he said, "I'm not down w/ what's going on up in that *****." I can't even tell you all how offended I am by that. 

Mike is also quite ignorant & uneducated it seems. Far from what the media shows, Muslims, Jews & Christians live quite peacefully in countries like Turkey. And hello Mike, there are other tourists of all faiths & cultures there too. He was overreacting IMO. He reminded me of the concept of an "ugly American tourist."

Well as you can tell, I am extremely irritated. Dh keeps telling me not to take it so seriously, but I can't help it! As a Muslim American I feel like I have to work hard to dispel stereotypes & misconceptions  & people like Asa, Reza, etc take us back so many steps. I realize that the "shahs" don't represent the majority of  Muslim-Americans, but aside from the negative images they show you in the media, these people are unfortunately the only other Muslims on tv!  (There was a great show on TLC about 2yrs ago called "All American Muslim" that only lasted 1 season. Very sad it was canceled.)
Ok that's all from me for now!  Can't wait to see what unfolds on part 2!


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> Here's my take on the Turkey trip... The reunion part was very touching & emotional. It was really lovely & reminded me of when I've gone overseas to visit my extended family.
> 
> But that said, I have a lot to say about the parts before the reunion...
> It's not just the "extremists" that give Islam a bad name in the world. It's also ignorant idiots like Asa who don't know about their own religion & instead reinforce stereotypes. Men & women pray together but physically separately from each other in mosques. That says nothing about their level of equality. Even if she wasn't raised in a religious household & she isn't a practicing Muslim, I'm surprised she doesn't even know the simple basics of Islam.
> 
> I am so irritated about something MJ said; she said "for the first time I'm not ashamed to be Muslim." Seriously?? Why is she ashamed to be Muslim? I am proud of who I am. I have nothing to do w/any evil acts carried out by ppl in the name of Islam. By saying there's shame attached to being Muslim, she is implying there is something wrong & negative about being Muslim. Be proud sister!
> Reza, no one can tell you're gay! Calm down. Plus I don't think they get bravo tv in Turkey! And I had to rewind to make sure I heard correctly, but about going in the mosque for prayer he said, "I'm not down w/ what's going on up in that *****." I can't even tell you all how offended I am by that.
> 
> Mike is also quite ignorant & uneducated it seems. Far from what the media shows, Muslims, Jews & Christians live quite peacefully in countries like Turkey. And hello Mike, there are other tourists of all faiths & cultures there too. He was overreacting IMO. He reminded me of the concept of an "ugly American tourist."
> 
> Well as you can tell, I am extremely irritated. Dh keeps telling me not to take it so seriously, but I can't help it! As a Muslim American I feel like I have to work hard to dispel stereotypes & misconceptions  & people like Asa, Reza, etc take us back so many steps. I realize that the "shahs" don't represent the majority of  Muslim-Americans, but aside from the negative images they show you in the media, these people are unfortunately the only other Muslims on tv!  (There was a great show on TLC about 2yrs ago called "All American Muslim" that only lasted 1 season. Very sad it was canceled.)
> Ok that's all from me for now!  Can't wait to see what unfolds on part 2!



It was canceled because it didn't make a mockery of Muslims. Also I am not Muslim but I was definitely offended also when Mj made that comment about being ashamed. And I too agree to being very irritated and offended when Reza went into the mosque and cursed. Is nothing sacred? Would he have done the same inside a synagogue? While I may not be the same faith of someone I will respect their temple, mosque, synagogue, cathedral, whatever place that they worship. Show respect.


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> Here's my take on the Turkey trip... The reunion part was very touching & emotional. It was really lovely & reminded me of when I've gone overseas to visit my extended family.
> 
> But that said, I have a lot to say about the parts before the reunion...
> It's not just the "extremists" that give Islam a bad name in the world. It's also ignorant idiots like Asa who don't know about their own religion & instead reinforce stereotypes. Men & women pray together but physically separately from each other in mosques. That says nothing about their level of equality. Even if she wasn't raised in a religious household & she isn't a practicing Muslim, I'm surprised she doesn't even know the simple basics of Islam.
> 
> I am so irritated about something MJ said; she said "for the first time I'm not ashamed to be Muslim." Seriously?? Why is she ashamed to be Muslim? I am proud of who I am. I have nothing to do w/any evil acts carried out by ppl in the name of Islam. By saying there's shame attached to being Muslim, she is implying there is something wrong & negative about being Muslim. Be proud sister!
> Reza, no one can tell you're gay! Calm down. Plus I don't think they get bravo tv in Turkey! And I had to rewind to make sure I heard correctly, but about going in the mosque for prayer he said, "I'm not down w/ what's going on up in that *****." I can't even tell you all how offended I am by that.
> 
> Mike is also quite ignorant & uneducated it seems. Far from what the media shows, Muslims, Jews & Christians live quite peacefully in countries like Turkey. And hello Mike, there are other tourists of all faiths & cultures there too. He was overreacting IMO. He reminded me of the concept of an "ugly American tourist."
> 
> Well as you can tell, I am extremely irritated. Dh keeps telling me not to take it so seriously, but I can't help it! As a Muslim American I feel like I have to work hard to dispel stereotypes & misconceptions  & people like Asa, Reza, etc take us back so many steps. I realize that the "shahs" don't represent the majority of  Muslim-Americans, but aside from the negative images they show you in the media, these people are unfortunately the only other Muslims on tv!  (There was a great show on TLC about 2yrs ago called "All American Muslim" that only lasted 1 season. Very sad it was canceled.)
> Ok that's all from me for now!  Can't wait to see what unfolds on part 2!



I am not Muslim, although I agree with a lot of things you said.. Except the separation of prayer in the mosque.  I was taken a few times by a Muslim boyfriend for Friday prayers.  I had to wear something below the knee; meanwhile, there were men there in shorter shorts (summertime).

Not being able to pray at the head of the mosque and being relegated to a specific area is  segregation and strongly hints at the inequality women face in many Muslim communities.  It was demeaning to have to wait for men to get their food in line before I could.  While that isn't always the case in each mosque, it shows how backward it is that men and only men come first.  Really left a bad taste in my mouth and I agree with Asa in that instance.


----------



## susieserb

Totally respect Mikey's opinion and it does't surprise me.  He handled his reasonings with the others very well.


----------



## lovesbmw

Love4H said:


> Honestly, I grow up in a country where I heard the call for praying every day. End even though I'm not a practicing Muslim, the sound of it makes me feel safe and at home.
> 
> And the landmark is beautiful. When you're standing between the Aya Sophia and the Blue Mosque, those two magnificent churches representing 2 world religions, standing in front of each other peacefully and respectfully. It's really moving. Especially this time when being a Muslim often means being dangerous, seeing that long centuries of peace and acceptance of each other is inspiring.
> 
> Constantinople is the Holy city of Christianity, the city that became the Christian Capitol after the fall of Rome. Byzantine was the most magnificent influential Christian empires in the world after Roman Empire. Yet it's history lives and is protected and respected by Muslims.
> 
> That place in Istanbul is breathtaking to be in. I always feel empowered there. It shows that war is never about religion, it's always about the money and politics. People keep fighting about nonsense, yet Christianity and Islam have nothing to fight about. Aya Sophia and Blue Mosque stand there as equal.


ILoved the Mosque, Cathedrals, they were so beautiful,Thank all of you for telling us about you countries, I was so at awe of all the beauty


----------



## susieserb

GoGlam said:


> I am not Muslim, although I agree with a lot of things you said.. Except the separation of prayer in the mosque.  I was taken a few times by a Muslim boyfriend for Friday prayers.  I had to wear something below the knee; meanwhile, there were men there in shorter shorts (summertime).
> 
> Not being able to pray at the head of the mosque and being relegated to a specific area is  segregation and strongly hints at the inequality women face in many Muslim communities.  It was demeaning to have to wait for men to get their food in line before I could.  While that isn't always the case in each mosque, it shows how backward it is that men and only men come first.  Really left a bad taste in my mouth and I agree with Asa in that instance.



It has to be a sexual thing with the dress, not having men get "distracted" while praying...I guess women don't have that problem?

In the Eastern Orthodox church it is customary for men to sit on one side of the church and women on the other...blurred lines, LOL.. However it does not appear to be hard fast rule in this day and age.  To some degree (when I go back) there is intermingling of the sexes...


----------



## GoGlam

susieserb said:


> It has to be a sexual thing with the dress, not having men get "distracted" while praying...I guess women don't have that problem?
> 
> In the Eastern Orthodox church it is customary for men to sit on one side of the church and women on the other...blurred lines, LOL.. However it does not appear to be hard fast rule in this day and age.  To some degree (when I go back) there is intermingling of the sexes...



Yeah.. We're such a distraction lol 

I've been to many religious buildings and participated.. Some more than others.

The largest differences I saw were in stringent Jewish Orthodox services and Muslim services. Actually, the services and the way things were run were very similar and very segregated by sex.


----------



## zaara10

GoGlam said:


> I am not Muslim, although I agree with a lot of things you said.. Except the separation of prayer in the mosque.  I was taken a few times by a Muslim boyfriend for Friday prayers.  I had to wear something below the knee; meanwhile, there were men there in shorter shorts (summertime).
> 
> Not being able to pray at the head of the mosque and being relegated to a specific area is  segregation and strongly hints at the inequality women face in many Muslim communities.  It was demeaning to have to wait for men to get their food in line before I could.  While that isn't always the case in each mosque, it shows how backward it is that men and only men come first.  Really left a bad taste in my mouth and I agree with Asa in that instance.



Men can only wear shorts that are below the knee. Women have to dress conservatively at the mosque but however they choose to outside of the mosque is a personal matter. I don't wear hijab (the head scarf) but I dress modestly (but stylishly too )
Every mosque is set up differently but the women always pray in a separate area from the men. At one mosque i attend, the women's area is just behind the men's area on the same main floor, we're divided by a partition. It is not bc of inequality, but rather a way for both genders to focus on prayers. Like a pp mentioned, men & women can be distractions to one another, so this helps eliminate that during worship. And as far as you getting food after the men, that is how that particular mosque is set up. It's really unfortunate to me that just this one mosque experience left you with a bad taste in your mouth. That's how stereotyping & judging begins bc that's what you took away from your experience around Muslims. 

Yes it's true that in many Muslim communities worldwide, women aren't treated equally, but that is when culture influences society & not religion. In fact many Muslim nations such as Pakistan, Bangladesh, Indonesia have now or in the past had women prime ministers/presidents. Has that even happened in the US? No. 

Going back to the show...  to Asa the blue mosque may just be a tourist attraction & she was upset she couldn't see the front of the mosque, but it's a fully functioning place of worship. Have some respect for those praying on one of the holiest days of the week for Muslims (Friday afternoon prayers- Jummah namaaz). 
I would hate to be gawked at while I'm praying at a mosque. 
When you travel to different countries, you have to adjust & follow the norms of that culture & not be an ignorant, disrespectful tourist.


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> Men can only wear shorts that are below the knee. Women have to dress conservatively at the mosque but however they choose to outside of the mosque is a personal matter. I don't wear hijab (the head scarf) but I dress modestly (but stylishly too )
> Every mosque is set up differently but the women always pray in a separate area from the men. At one mosque i attend, the women's area is just behind the men's area on the same main floor, we're divided by a partition. It is not bc of inequality, but rather a way for both genders to focus on prayers. Like a pp mentioned, men & women can be distractions to one another, so this helps eliminate that during worship. And as far as you getting food after the men, that is how that particular mosque is set up. It's really unfortunate to me that just this one mosque experience left you with a bad taste in your mouth. That's how stereotyping & judging begins bc that's what you took away from your experience around Muslims.
> 
> Yes it's true that in many Muslim communities worldwide, women aren't treated equally, but that is when culture influences society & not religion. In fact many Muslim nations such as Pakistan, Bangladesh, Indonesia have now or in the past had women prime ministers/presidents. Has that even happened in the US? No.
> 
> Going back to the show...  to Asa the blue mosque may just be a tourist attraction & she was upset she couldn't see the front of the mosque, but it's a fully functioning place of worship. Have some respect for those praying on one of the holiest days of the week for Muslims (Friday afternoon prayers- Jummah namaaz).
> I would hate to be gawked at while I'm praying at a mosque.
> When you travel to different countries, you have to adjust & follow the norms of that culture & not be an ignorant, disrespectful tourist.



I understand your worry that one instance has given growth or room for a stereotype in my mind, but it is more than one instance.  I have been to several mosques in different geographic areas and have had almost the same experience in all.

What surprised me about Asa is she was acting as if this is the first time she has seen this occurrence--men separated from women and such.  That shows me she is not exposed to her own religion and purports an image of being well in tune with her background.


----------



## SherryF

superduper22 said:


> I just LOL'd when MJ called Istanbul Middle East. "We're in Middle East" she said.
> I know a lot of people are geographically challenged, but please someone give this girl a map of Europe. Istanbul is in the Europe part of Turkey, not the Asian part.
> 
> While most of Turkey lies geographically in Asia (the Anatolian Peninsula is Asian), far western Turkey lies in Europe.





Actually Istanbul is the only city that lies both on the continents of Europe and Asia.


----------



## Love4H

SherryF said:


> Actually Istanbul is the only city that lies both on the continents of Europe and Asia.



Exactly. 
And their hotel is located in Asia actually. The modern city is in the Asian part.


----------



## junqueprincess

zaara10 said:


> Men can only wear shorts that are below the knee. Women have to dress conservatively at the mosque but however they choose to outside of the mosque is a personal matter. I don't wear hijab (the head scarf) but I dress modestly (but stylishly too )
> Every mosque is set up differently but the women always pray in a separate area from the men. At one mosque i attend, the women's area is just behind the men's area on the same main floor, we're divided by a partition. It is not bc of inequality, but rather a way for both genders to focus on prayers. Like a pp mentioned, men & women can be distractions to one another, so this helps eliminate that during worship. And as far as you getting food after the men, that is how that particular mosque is set up. It's really unfortunate to me that just this one mosque experience left you with a bad taste in your mouth. That's how stereotyping & judging begins bc that's what you took away from your experience around Muslims.
> 
> Yes it's true that in many Muslim communities worldwide, women aren't treated equally, but that is when culture influences society & not religion. In fact many Muslim nations such as Pakistan, Bangladesh, Indonesia have now or in the past had women prime ministers/presidents. Has that even happened in the US? No.
> 
> Going back to the show...  to Asa the blue mosque may just be a tourist attraction & she was upset she couldn't see the front of the mosque, but it's a fully functioning place of worship. Have some respect for those praying on one of the holiest days of the week for Muslims (Friday afternoon prayers- Jummah namaaz).
> I would hate to be gawked at while I'm praying at a mosque.
> When you travel to different countries, you have to adjust & follow the norms of that culture & not be an ignorant, disrespectful tourist.



Thank you for your insight, much appreciated


----------



## lawchick

widerlet said:


> After seeing this episode, I want to show it to my mother and my friends.
> 
> I'm Iraqi born (during the gulf war).. Never seen the country and honestly don't ever want to. But I've never met anyone from my father's side of the family since his sisters all live there.
> These feelings that Asa and her family have span a lot of people. The amount of people who had to leave somewhere they 'belong' in search of a better life is insane.
> 
> Within the mid east alone, Iranis,Iraqis,Palestinians,Lebanese and now Syrians..it's sad. I liked this episode for showing the heartbreak behind these sacrifices.
> I've never felt like I belong anywhere and I consider myself a citizen of the world but for those who left a home country at an older age it can really hurt them.
> 
> All I can say is that I would love to see the day the world can unite in peace and understanding. No boarders, no religious strife.
> ((Never gonna happen I'm afraid))


Beautiful post!  I was shocked at how real and touching much of the episode was.  I really, really enjoyed it.  It actually made me want to re visit Istanbul.  My first visit was not that enjoyable but I would love to go again and see it from another point of view.


----------



## missyb

I just re-watched the first turkey episode and it looks like Louis Vuitton is giving them bags to use or keep because in the beginning they all had at least 2-3 lv's they were packing and they r using them in turkey. And I love reezas 2 love braclets


----------



## Love4H

missyb said:


> I just re-watched the first turkey episode and it looks like Louis Vuitton is giving them bags to use or keep because in the beginning they all had at least 2-3 lv's they were packing and they r using them in turkey. And I love reezas 2 love braclets



I don't think so.
There were too many fakes on this show. Fake Birkins, fake Chanels, fake LV, fake Louboutins...
I didn't pay attention to the LV luggages they had in the last episode but I remember MJ's fake alligator Birkin, fake mono Speedy, fake Chanel. GG had fake Loubies and Neverfull. 
If they have LV luggage, I bet it's fake too.


----------



## GoGlam

I thought the black classic Chanel flap MJ wore to Mike's brother's party was real.


----------



## zaara10

I'm glad Asa & GG called Reza out for being offensive & disrespectful about the women wearing niqaabs (veil over faces w/ only eyes showing). I'm sure he wouldn't appreciate someone being that rude & judgmental toward his lifestyle. At least he apologized. 

The trip to the Iran-Turkey border was really nice. It made me very emotional actually. Although I was born & raised in the US, I still have a strong connection to my "home country." But I haven't been back to visit in 13yrs (been busy w/ marriage, grad school, kids). I hope to take my kids one day when they're older.
Even though MJ pisses me off in so many ways, I couldn't help but feel sorry for her when she was crying about missing her chance to have kids. That would be devastating to me too.


----------



## saira1214

zaara10 said:


> Here's my take on the Turkey trip... The reunion part was very touching & emotional. It was really lovely & reminded me of when I've gone overseas to visit my extended family.
> 
> But that said, I have a lot to say about the parts before the reunion...
> It's not just the "extremists" that give Islam a bad name in the world. It's also ignorant idiots like Asa who don't know about their own religion & instead reinforce stereotypes. Men & women pray together but physically separately from each other in mosques. That says nothing about their level of equality. Even if she wasn't raised in a religious household & she isn't a practicing Muslim, I'm surprised she doesn't even know the simple basics of Islam.
> 
> I am so irritated about something MJ said; she said "for the first time I'm not ashamed to be Muslim." Seriously?? Why is she ashamed to be Muslim? I am proud of who I am. I have nothing to do w/any evil acts carried out by ppl in the name of Islam. By saying there's shame attached to being Muslim, she is implying there is something wrong & negative about being Muslim. Be proud sister!
> Reza, no one can tell you're gay! Calm down. Plus I don't think they get bravo tv in Turkey! And I had to rewind to make sure I heard correctly, but about going in the mosque for prayer he said, "I'm not down w/ what's going on up in that *****." I can't even tell you all how offended I am by that.
> 
> Mike is also quite ignorant & uneducated it seems. Far from what the media shows, Muslims, Jews & Christians live quite peacefully in countries like Turkey. And hello Mike, there are other tourists of all faiths & cultures there too. He was overreacting IMO. He reminded me of the concept of an "ugly American tourist."
> 
> Well as you can tell, I am extremely irritated. Dh keeps telling me not to take it so seriously, but I can't help it! As a Muslim American I feel like I have to work hard to dispel stereotypes & misconceptions  & people like Asa, Reza, etc take us back so many steps. I realize that the "shahs" don't represent the majority of  Muslim-Americans, but aside from the negative images they show you in the media, these people are unfortunately the only other Muslims on tv!  (There was a great show on TLC about 2yrs ago called "All American Muslim" that only lasted 1 season. Very sad it was canceled.)
> Ok that's all from me for now!  Can't wait to see what unfolds on part 2!



+1000   These people are a serious embarrassment to Muslim-Americans. The trip really showed how little they know about culture vs. religion.


----------



## Sassys

Shahs of Sunset's Reza Farahan and Adam Neely Are Engaged


Shahs of Sunset's Reza Farahan is engaged to partner Adam Neely, the reality star tells PEOPLE exclusively. 

"I finally met the love of my life," says Farahan, who began dating Neely in 2010. "Plus, my *** isn't getting any younger!" 

The couple became engaged in Palm Springs in August after Farahan popped the question. Reality TV crews captured the moment, of course. Watch a clip below. 

"I actually talked to [my Shahs costars] Asa and MJ about it, but I didn't want it getting back to Adam. I wanted him to really be surprised." 

And how did his family react to the happy announcement? 

"Not well!" Farahan says. "Although they adore Adam, I didn't tell them until last week so they didn't appreciate the fact that I had kept such big news from them for so long. I waited five months! Persians are very opinionated and I didn't want to hear anything negative around such a joyous event." 

While the Shahs star is no stranger to over-the-top parties and drama, his wedding will be much smaller scale. 

"We're just now starting to discuss the actual wedding," he says. "It will definitely be a small and intimate affaire. Most likely somewhere exotic." 

people.com


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Shahs of Sunset's Reza Farahan and Adam Neely Are Engaged
> 
> 
> Shahs of Sunset's Reza Farahan is engaged to partner Adam Neely, the reality star tells PEOPLE exclusively.
> 
> "I finally met the love of my life," says Farahan, who began dating Neely in 2010. "Plus, my *** isn't getting any younger!"
> 
> The couple became engaged in Palm Springs in August after Farahan popped the question. Reality TV crews captured the moment, of course. Watch a clip below.
> 
> "I actually talked to [my Shahs costars] Asa and MJ about it, but I didn't want it getting back to Adam. I wanted him to really be surprised."
> 
> And how did his family react to the happy announcement?
> 
> "Not well!" Farahan says. "Although they adore Adam, I didn't tell them until last week so they didn't appreciate the fact that I had kept such big news from them for so long. I waited five months! Persians are very opinionated and I didn't want to hear anything negative around such a joyous event."
> 
> While the Shahs star is no stranger to over-the-top parties and drama, his wedding will be much smaller scale.
> 
> "We're just now starting to discuss the actual wedding," he says. "It will definitely be a small and intimate affaire. Most likely somewhere exotic."
> 
> people.com



Won't last. Rezas whoreish ways will win out.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Shahs of Sunset's Reza Farahan and Adam Neely Are Engaged
> 
> 
> Shahs of Sunset's Reza Farahan is engaged to partner Adam Neely, the reality star tells PEOPLE exclusively.
> 
> *"I finally met the love of my life," says Farahan, who began dating Neely in 2010. "Plus, my *** isn't getting any younger!" *
> 
> The couple became engaged in Palm Springs in August after Farahan popped the question. Reality TV crews captured the moment, of course. Watch a clip below.
> 
> "I actually talked to [my Shahs costars] Asa and MJ about it, but I didn't want it getting back to Adam. I wanted him to really be surprised."
> 
> And how did his family react to the happy announcement?
> 
> "Not well!" Farahan says. "Although they adore Adam, I didn't tell them until last week so they didn't appreciate the fact that I had kept such big news from them for so long. I waited five months! Persians are very opinionated and I didn't want to hear anything negative around such a joyous event."
> 
> While the Shahs star is no stranger to over-the-top parties and drama, his wedding will be much smaller scale.
> 
> "We're just now starting to discuss the actual wedding," he says. "It will definitely be a small and intimate affaire. Most likely somewhere exotic."
> 
> people.com


Two two statements contradict each other  Read: I'm getting older and fatter and hot guys are not interested in me, this is why I settle for the "love of my life" Adam.
Prediction: next season of Shahs featuring Reza's wedding in some exotic location, Reza's  crying again, everybody's wearing white.


----------



## Love4H

lucywife said:


> Two two statements contradict each other  Read: I'm getting older and fatter and hot guys are not interested in me, this is why I settle for the "love of my life" Adam.
> Prediction: next season of Shahs featuring Reza's wedding in some exotic location, Reza's  crying again, everybody's wearing white.



Hahaha, you know I love you? 
That exactly what's going to happen!


----------



## lucywife

Love4H said:


> Hahaha, you know I love you?
> That exactly what's going to happen!


----------



## guccimamma

i only watched the promo of them approaching the border, but i was secretly hoping they would be captured&#8230;like in homeland 

that would be good tv.


----------



## nastasja

Haha!


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> i only watched the promo of them approaching the border, but i was secretly hoping they would be capturedlike in homeland
> 
> that would be good tv.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

not a fan of the show but Lilly Ghalichi is perfection


----------



## Bentley1

I dunno about anyone else, but I totally forgot about Lilly.  Haven't missed her for a second on these past several episodes, think it's time for her to go.


----------



## DC-Cutie

QU33NR3MI said:


> not a fan of the show but Lilly Ghalichi is perfection



By perfection, you mean what exactly?  The manufactured kind, courtesy of a cosmetic surgeon?  Because ain't nothing natural about this chick, not even her hairline


----------



## anabanana745

QU33NR3MI said:


> not a fan of the show but Lilly Ghalichi is perfection




Ha you are definitely not a fan of the show


----------



## AECornell

QU33NR3MI said:


> not a fan of the show but Lilly Ghalichi is perfection



How so?


----------



## Samia

DC-Cutie said:


> By perfection, you mean what exactly?  The manufactured kind, courtesy of a cosmetic surgeon?  Because ain't nothing natural about this chick, not even her hairline




Ita


----------



## susieserb

lucywife said:


> two two statements contradict each other  Read: I'm getting older and fatter and hot guys are not interested in me, this is why i settle for the "love of my life" adam.
> Prediction: Next season of shahs featuring reza's wedding in some exotic location, reza's  crying again, everybody's wearing white.



groan


----------



## susieserb

guccimamma said:


> i only watched the promo of them approaching the border, but i was secretly hoping they would be capturedlike in homeland
> 
> that would be good tv.



I was thinking, just one toe over the line sweet Jesus and your block will be knocked off


----------



## susieserb

QU33NR3MI said:


> not a fan of the show but Lilly Ghalichi is perfection



She's allot of fun to look at and study in wonderment KWIM~


----------



## Dode99

After all the fake items that MG and GG wears I need to cleanse my eyes with Lily's gorgeous and real stuff. I hope she realizes that in order to maintain her spot in the show, she should engage in some drama. I don't think she will have much to talk about in the reunion.


----------



## susieserb

Dode99 said:


> After all the fake items that MG and GG wears I need to cleanse my eyes with Lily's gorgeous and real stuff. I hope she realizes that in order to maintain her spot in the show, she should engage in some drama. I don't think she will have much to talk about in the reunion.



Oh yea...the woman has very good taste.  I love looking at Persian Barbie and that's without drama.  Her going to the warehouse and buying fabric is good enough for me i.e. studying her bags, her jewelry...even her swim suit line (which I could never, ever wear but coo-do's to the women who can!!


----------



## widerlet

Lilly is completely fake but look how popular the Kim K thread is, I think we all have a morbid curiosity for these barbie doll types.

I still feel like Lilly has an edge because shes a ***Lawyer*** meaning there are some brains up in that Chia pet 
She may be finally dating someone, she posted this picture on her instagram account:
distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/21d5544a90f911e3b37f0e245d6312d3_6.jpg
Then this guy called "jetsetlifeIG" posted this on his account:
distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/ce7a2d8a904811e393e012ab12ba7c2d_6.jpg

Aaaand then Lilly posted this on her account:
distilleryimage7.s3.amazonaws.com/70fad31891cd11e3befd1218355484ff_6.jpg

It's obviously him and everyone is speculating they're together..just some new info

Crap..all the pictures didn't post. Sorry, If anyone cares just check instagram,Its easy enough and he's tagged all through the comments


----------



## ILuvShopping

I would assume that Lily is just doing the rest of her contract obligation and we probably won't see her next season - what would be the point?  We've hardly seen her at all.


----------



## GoGlam

Well Lilly has a new, generous, wealthy man now so I wouldn't put it past her to put all of her energy into that.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

GoGlam said:


> Well Lilly has a new, generous, wealthy man now so I wouldn't put it past her to put all of her energy into that.


I get the impression that finding a generous man is her main goal in life. I wouldn't be surprised if she stopped doing everything else once she finally finds that.


----------



## Designed_One

Dode99 said:


> After all the fake items that MG and GG wears I need to cleanse my eyes with Lily's gorgeous and real stuff. I hope she realizes that in order to maintain her spot in the show, she should engage in some drama. I don't think she will have much to talk about in the reunion.


 
I wouldn't be surprised if Lilly and Jennifer Stano had plans for their own show. I know they were upset about Jennifer not being allowed to film with lilly because of the trophy housewives episode she did (different networks or something?).


----------



## GoGlam

Prima Ballerina said:


> I get the impression that finding a generous man is her main goal in life. I wouldn't be surprised if she stopped doing everything else once she finally finds that.



Completely agree


----------



## Sassys

Mike is 45!?!?


----------



## Ladybug09

And Jessica is what, 25?


----------



## GoGlam

Mike is 35.  He said he will be ready for marriage in 5 years--at 40


----------



## Ladybug09

She'd be a fool to wait around for him.


----------



## azania

GoGlam said:


> Well Lilly has a new, generous, wealthy man now so I wouldn't put it past her to put all of her energy into that.




What do we know about the guy? I'm just being curious cause he is flossing on Instagram like it's his job but I cannot find anything else about him.


----------



## susieserb

Prima Ballerina said:


> I get the impression that finding a generous man is her main goal in life. I wouldn't be surprised if she stopped doing everything else once she finally finds that.



Are you kidding? All these gals would in a heart beat...but who would have them?


----------



## dhampir2005

azania said:


> What do we know about the guy? I'm just being curious cause he is flossing on Instagram like it's his job but I cannot find anything else about him.


His name is Dhar Mann. He owns the "wegrow" weed superstores. If you google him he was also charged with multiple felony accounts of fraud and embezzlement. 

The hilarious part about this is that my friend was trolling sugar daddy sites and found him there. He apparently linked to his Instagram handle on his profile. He used to have pics with a ton of young "up and coming" models. A different girl every 2 weeks or so. I've been Instagram following him since June or so. I guess given the theories about Lilly on this forum, I'm not super surprised that they somehow linked up.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

dhampir2005 said:


> His name is Dhar Mann. He owns the "wegrow" weed superstores. If you google him he was also charged with multiple felony accounts of fraud and embezzlement.
> 
> The hilarious part about this is that my friend was trolling sugar daddy sites and found him there. He apparently linked to his Instagram handle on his profile. He used to have pics with a ton of young "up and coming" models. A different girl every 2 weeks or so. I've been Instagram following him since June or so. I guess given the theories about Lilly on this forum, I'm not super surprised that they somehow linked up.


I just had a look at his Instagram and my god, what a massive douche, his bragging is out of this world. "I went to buy a mat for my car and walked out with two Ferraris instead." Looks like him and Lilly are a match made in heaven.


----------



## AECornell

If this guy is used to being with lots of women, what does he want with Lilly? Doesn't she not have sex, or something?


----------



## dhampir2005

AECornell said:


> If this guy is used to being with lots of women, what does he want with Lilly? Doesn't she not have sex, or something?



Lol have you seen her Instagram lately? She's been posting pics of her "view" while lying in bed. They also are clearly sharing a room because he's posted pics of the same view from a different angle. 

She recently posted a picture saying "oops woke up in Paris" or something like that and she had a red lacy bra hanging off a pastry tray in clear view. People on Instagram noticed the blatant bra display and were saying "why do you want us to know that you and jet_set_life just had sex?" And "this makes you look like a prostitute." It just implied that a raunchy, heat of the moment, clothing flung everywhere session had gone down the night prior. So clearly he IS getting it in especially since his pictures show him taking a bubble bath in their room. Who do you think is taking that picture for him?

She also posted a picture of two wine glasses filled with white wine. I remember she used to say she didn't drink but that clearly isn't the case anymore either. People change, and it's not like Lilly was a virgin to begin with since she loudly stated in the reunion show "I gave that man my virginity so I'm keeping his black card!" Keep in mind, this was in reference to Ali, her "boyfriend" and "ex-fiancé" of 10 years or so AFTER they broke up supposedly for good.


----------



## Slavisa

For those without Instagram...


----------



## Slavisa

And more of his Instagram... Why do I doubt that LV are doing Instagram giveaways.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Ugh I just can't with their Instagram 

And that picture with her bra hanging off the chair in Paris is the worst, what is she trying to prove? We get it, you had sex with your new boyfriend/sugar daddy but why do you have to post a picture of that?


----------



## girlonthecoast

So I guess the mysterious Ali is out of the picture. Anyway I find it weird that Lilly would even associate herself with someone who seems so shady when she always _tried _ to make herself come across so ladylike and above it all.


----------



## widerlet

girlonthecoast said:


> So I guess the mysterious Ali is out of the picture. Anyway I find it weird that Lilly would even associate herself with someone who seems so shady when she always _tried _ to make herself come across so ladylike and above it all.



He's not so mysterious.
Here are some pictures in case you haven't seen them..still hiding but  all we got

source: lillyghalichi.blogspot.com


----------



## girlonthecoast

widerlet said:


> He's not so mysterious.
> Here are some pictures in case you haven't seen them..still hiding but  all we got
> 
> source: lillyghalichi.blogspot.com


LOL, thanks. I think it's nice that he was a little more private than Lilly but it must've been an odd mix since even before the show she was pretty public. I wonder how he felt about her going on the show.


----------



## susieserb

widerlet said:


> He's not so mysterious.
> Here are some pictures in case you haven't seen them..still hiding but  all we got
> 
> source: lillyghalichi.blogspot.com



I have those CC earrings


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok, did everyone peep the awkward moment between mike and his girlfriend when Reza proposed!!!  She looked like 'well damn, he hasn't even converted and got a ring'. Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Slavisa said:


> And more of his Instagram... Why do I doubt that LV are doing Instagram giveaways.



I doubt it as well.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, did everyone peep the awkward moment between mike and his girlfriend when Reza proposed!!!  She looked like 'well damn, he hasn't even converted and got a ring'. Lol



Yep, Jessica gave a few of those looks! And I don't blame her.  Even Mike had an expression like "well damn..."


----------



## Goldfox

At first I thought Mike was feeling the trouble, but once the cameras zoomed in on him we could se he was welling up with tears - he doesn't strike me as the man who cries in public, to me it looked like he at first was trying to hide it. 
It's rare in reality tv to see real emotions. Even though the proposal was staged, it seemed more real then most featured on Bravo. This is why I keep coming back to the Shahs, they are a tad more genuine than we expect. That said, I bet mamasboy Mike cried because he was hurt by Reza not telling him he planned to get married/their friendship still isn't back to the old standard!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Lilly is pretty trashy, so it doesn't surprise me that she's with some dude who has money even though he's less than reputable.

Over the past year and a half of me living in LA I've become really close with a girl who's Persian, and the things she says to me are ridiculous. Money and status are like #1 on the list of priorities in finding a partner. It boggles my mind because YES luxury is amazing and wonderful and everyone would love to be showered with gifts, but I'm not going to give up being respected just so you can toss some LV my way.


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, did everyone peep the awkward moment between mike and his girlfriend when Reza proposed!!!  She looked like 'well damn, he hasn't even converted and got a ring'. Lol



My cable became very watery during storms in our area.  I could vaguely see the Boys making out. Oh well that epi had to get deleted and somehow I just didn't care...


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, did everyone peep the awkward moment between mike and his girlfriend when Reza proposed!!!  She looked like 'well damn, he hasn't even converted and got a ring'. Lol











susieserb said:


> My cable became very watery during storms in our area.  I could vaguely see the Boys making out. Oh well that epi had to get deleted and somehow I just didn't care...


Conversion or not, are there liberal Jewish groups out there who recognize gay marriage. Would this even be recognized in the Jewish faith or only civally?


----------



## keiloj

Is it just me, but I felt kind of sorry when they showed a clip of Lily near the end, showcasing her 'lonely' life. Of course she's going to be on the outside of the group when everyone else has known each other for 5+ years.


----------



## girlonthecoast

keiloj said:


> Is it just me, but I felt kind of sorry when they showed a clip of Lily near the end, showcasing her 'lonely' life. Of course she's going to be on the outside of the group when everyone else has known each other for 5+ years.


I know, I felt the same way. Its so weird to have a cast member distance herself so far away from the other cast members. Aren't people behind the scenes supposed to force them together just so they can have footage or something?


----------



## susieserb

Ladybug09 said:


> Conversion or not, are there liberal Jewish groups out there who recognize gay marriage. Would this even be recognized in the Jewish faith or only civally?



My guess (and please keep in mind this is only a guess) only in a liberal and civil ceremony.  Any orthodox jews care to weigh in  (BTW if they do and they say conservative Jews are against gay marriage this should not start a fire storm because the board's rule is against religious discussion).


----------



## widerlet

I thought the Lilly scene was really fake. I think the producers just wanted to paint her as lonely old loser Lilly. It was so over the top, coming home to her dog and ordering takeout and eating all alone like she's got no one in her life. And then the taking off her makeup scene and going to bed.
They just painted a picture of her being so pathetic after 'losing' these people. Does no one remember she was just a random chick that was inserted in the show to add some glamour then when she didn't join in on their rowdy antics they phased her out.
SOOO STAGED. I doubt she cares, apart from the fact that she has to find another way to stay 'relevant' as a pseudo-celebrity.


----------



## Deleted member 471265

californiaCRUSH said:


> Lilly is pretty trashy, so it doesn't surprise me that she's with some dude who has money even though he's less than reputable.
> 
> Over the past year and a half of me living in LA I've become really close with a girl who's Persian, and the things she says to me are ridiculous. Money and status are like #1 on the list of priorities in finding a partner. It boggles my mind because YES luxury is amazing and wonderful and everyone would love to be showered with gifts, but *I'm not going to give up being respected just so you can toss some LV my way*.



Amen to that!


----------



## Deleted member 471265

widerlet said:


> I thought the Lilly scene was really fake. I think the producers just wanted to paint her as lonely old loser Lilly. It was so over the top, coming home to her dog and ordering takeout and eating all alone like she's got no one in her life. And then the taking off her makeup scene and going to bed.
> They just painted a picture of her being so pathetic after 'losing' these people. Does no one remember she was just a random chick that was inserted in the show to add some glamour then when she didn't join in on their rowdy antics they phased her out.
> SOOO STAGED. I doubt she cares, apart from the fact that she has to find another way to stay 'relevant' as a pseudo-celebrity.



Absolutely, I felt the same way. That doesn't mean she's not lonely, but the way it was presented was so fake that I forgot to even feel sorry.


----------



## susieserb

spritz said:


> Absolutely, I felt the same way. That doesn't mean she's not lonely, but the way it was presented was so fake that I forgot to even feel sorry.



Her phase out punishment? Oh brother? so oy...


----------



## girlonthecoast

I thought it was so weird that after it came out that Reza said Lilly's only friends were paid such as her stylist and hairdresser it that the show started showing her hanging out with her friends outside the group more so than any other cast member.

Also I was watching an interview with Lilly on Youtube where she says that her parents don't have a lot of money and she doesn't know where that assumption comes from. She also went on to say that they each had to work two jobs to support her and her siblings through university. However wasn't her only job as an attorney at a law firm that had her last name in it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

girlonthecoast said:


> I thought it was so weird that after it came out that Reza said Lilly's only friends were paid such as her stylist and hairdresser it that the show started showing her hanging out with her friends outside the group more so than any other cast member.
> 
> Also I was watching an interview with Lilly on Youtube where she says that her parents don't have a lot of money and she doesn't know where that assumption comes from. She also went on to say that they each had to work two jobs to support her and her siblings through university. However wasn't her only job as an attorney at a law firm that had her last name in it?



She's the one who said she comes from money, like right around the time the show started she talked about her family. Saying they were wealthy.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> She's the one who said she comes from money, like right around the time the show started she talked about her family. Saying they were wealthy.




I recall that. And then she back tracked and said she didn't have money. 

I don't get her angle. And if she didn't come from a wealthy family I'm not sure how she has all her luxe items because she didn't practice law enough to make all this bank


----------



## girlonthecoast

californiaCRUSH said:


> I recall that. And then she back tracked and said she didn't have money.
> 
> I don't get her angle. And if she didn't come from a wealthy family I'm not sure how she has all her luxe items because she didn't practice law enough to make all this bank


Well she did say she still had her ex's black card and he was a personal injury lawyer or something but I'm guessing that he comes from money? 

However I also don't believe that her swimwear line is successful enough to be supporting her lifestyle since I'm not sure if its even at the point where they're making a profit (on an unrelated note, where are their bikinis manufactured?).

I mean her apartment isn't that extravagant but didn't she say in the last reunion show that she was leasing several cars like a Rolls Royce Ghost and her Fisker. And if she was as successful why are her parents still embarrassed about her profession?


----------



## Samia

Did the next episode after the Turkey ones air? Did I miss it?


----------



## girlonthecoast

Samia said:


> Did the next episode after the Turkey ones air? Did I miss it?


yeah, they all go to Palm Springs or something for Reza's birthday


----------



## DC-Cutie

californiaCRUSH said:


> I recall that. And then she back tracked and said she didn't have money.
> 
> I don't get her angle. And if she didn't come from a wealthy family I'm not sure how she has all her luxe items because she didn't practice law enough to make all this bank



Trick in ain't easy!  All I know is the swimwear line isn't bringing in Fisker money and like you said, she didn't practice long enough to make bank. 

Her ex Ali seemed sleezy, so does this new guy.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> Trick in ain't easy!  All I know is the swimwear line isn't bringing in Fisker money and like you said, she didn't practice long enough to make bank.
> 
> Her ex Ali seemed sleezy, so does this new guy.



Absolutely. Ali was less visible but this new dude gives me the creeps. I looked at his instagram a little and he just seems so ... fake. Like whhyyy are you flossing all over a social network like that?


----------



## DC-Cutie

californiaCRUSH said:


> Absolutely. Ali was less visible but this new dude gives me the creeps. I looked at his instagram a little and he just seems so ... fake. Like whhyyy are you flossing all over a social network like that?



And talking about a collaboration with Louis Vuitton!  Boy have a seat.....


----------



## dhampir2005

DC-Cutie said:


> Trick in ain't easy!  All I know is the swimwear line isn't bringing in Fisker money and like you said, she didn't practice long enough to make bank.
> 
> Her ex Ali seemed sleezy, so does this new guy.





californiaCRUSH said:


> I recall that. And then she back tracked and said she didn't have money.
> 
> I don't get her angle. And if she didn't come from a wealthy family I'm not sure how she has all her luxe items because she didn't practice law enough to make all this bank



I'm pretty sure she just goes through a steady stream of sugar daddies and they buy her nice things.


----------



## Samia

Finally saw the episode, they have a very disturbing kind if friendship this group, why do they enjoy seeing each other naked! 

I felt sorry for Lilly too, all alone while the rest were partying, so Reza didn't been invite her?
This looks like the end of Lilly on this show, same as the guy who was in the first season, I don't remember his name. 

Reza loves showing his Cartier, LV and Hermes every time he gets a chance! But that was a lot of Cartier boxes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lilly just said she doesn't consider them friends.....and there you have it. 

Bye bish!


----------



## Sassys

Forgot this was on!


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's a shame when ones eyes gravitate towards Lilly's hairline


----------



## Sassys

Asa is 100% right. Lilly wants to be a tv star.

Love how Mike continues to eat.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Asa is 100% right. Lilly wants to be a tv star.
> 
> Love how Mike continues to eat.



Mike is serious!  

I cracked up when Asa said Lilly didn't want to leave the house without her costume


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Mike is serious!
> 
> I cracked up when Asa said Lilly didn't want to leave the house without her costume



And when a Reza said, you only film with your make up crew or shopping for wigs.


----------



## DivineMissM

dhampir2005 said:


> I'm pretty sure she just goes through a steady stream of sugar daddies and they buy her nice things.



haha.  I wouldn't doubt it. 



DC-Cutie said:


> Mike is serious!
> 
> I cracked up when Asa said Lilly didn't want to leave the house without her costume



Me too.  She's right though, what Lily wears on a daily basis is a costume.  I'd love to see her without all that.  She might actually be pretty.

ETA:  I want to eat all that food.  It looks so delish!


----------



## GoGlam

Asa and anyone who says something about how Lilly wants to be a star... And what about you?  And you leave the house without your costume? Ms. Persian Pop Priestess. These people are all one in the same--that is why they are all on the same cast.  

I have to laugh when they say they are all real.  Only people I think that are somewhat close to real on this show are GG and Mike (more so Mike).  Even they aren't opening up about all their problems.

There is a reason this is called a "show."  Because that is exactly what it is and always will be despite the "reality tv" tag that gets attached.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

girlonthecoast said:


> I thought it was so weird that after it came out that Reza said Lilly's only friends were paid such as her stylist and hairdresser it that the show started showing her hanging out with her friends outside the group more so than any other cast member.
> 
> Also I was watching an interview with Lilly on Youtube where she says that her parents don't have a lot of money and she doesn't know where that assumption comes from. She also went on to say that they each had to work two jobs to support her and her siblings through university. However wasn't her only job as an attorney at a law firm that had her last name in it?


This girl seems to lie a lot. I specifically remember people asking her where her money comes from on her blog (this was before the show) and she said it's mostly from her parents. She also constantly showed off about Ali's wealth and how he spoiled her rotten. She strikes me as the kind who wouldn't have it any other way, she is now doing the exact same thing with this new sleazy boyfriend. Anyway, I'm not sure why she's now decided to pretend she comes from a working class family.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Real talk: GGs party looked beautiful, but boring. mike's brother's party seemed so fun, lively and festive.


----------



## keiloj

Samia said:


> Finally saw the episode, they have a very disturbing kind if friendship this group, why do they enjoy seeing each other naked!
> 
> I felt sorry for Lilly too, all alone while the rest were partying, so Reza didn't been invite her?
> This looks like the end of Lilly on this show, same as the guy who was in the first season, I don't remember his name.
> 
> Reza loves showing his Cartier, LV and Hermes every time he gets a chance! But that was a lot of Cartier boxes!




The combo of the  huge blowout between MJ and Lily at dinner + Lily declining the invite to Turkey + Reza saying how Lily has no real friends was probably why he didn't invite Lily. The show kind of made it clear that Lily was no longer part of the group I think.


----------



## keiloj

californiaCRUSH said:


> Absolutely. Ali was less visible but this new dude gives me the creeps. I looked at his instagram a little and he just seems so ... fake. Like whhyyy are you flossing all over a social network like that?




What's his instagram?


----------



## zaara10

Lilly's voice was extra annoying at the reunion dinner! My ears hurt. I doubt she'll be back next season as she's made it clear they're not her friends. 
I don't understand GG & MJ's twisted relationship, but whatever works for them. I don't think a real friend calls you ugly & tells you to STFU. And GG's relationship w/ her sister is complicated, but they'll work through it like sisters do. GG just acts so immature that it seems hard to have a conversation w/ her.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> And talking about a collaboration with Louis Vuitton!  Boy have a seat.....



YES. And it bothered me he was having a "red bottom" giveaway. It just sounds so tacky, and makes me think they're fake.

Also, I have to side eye people posing with cars at dealerships claiming they bought them. Like, anyone can walk into ANY dealership and snap a picture.

I don't know .. something's fishy.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

keiloj said:


> What's his instagram?



jet_set_life


----------



## girlonthecoast

Just watched the episode before Turkey and Lilly is going wig shopping and she has like what? Three hairstylists? Does she really need all these people to make her look good? And if she has three hair stylists how many makeup artists does she need? And lastly, her "glam squad" can't come cheap is the show paying their salary as well?


----------



## DC-Cutie

californiaCRUSH said:


> YES. And it bothered me he was having a "red bottom" giveaway. It just sounds so tacky, and makes me think they're fake.
> 
> Also, I have to side eye people posing with cars at dealerships claiming they bought them. Like, anyone can walk into ANY dealership and snap a picture.
> 
> I don't know .. something's fishy.



Her last boyfriend was in the 'car business', so is this guy. Something ain't clean in the milk



girlonthecoast said:


> Just watched the episode before Turkey and Lilly is going wig shopping and she has like what? Three hairstylists? Does she really need all these people to make her look good? And if she has three hair stylists how many makeup artists does she need? And lastly, her "glam squad" can't come cheap is the show paying their salary as well?



Truth be to, her glam squad doesn't even make her look good. They make her look like a drag queen, over contouring, over highlighting, over bronzing, just everything.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> Her last boyfriend was in the 'car business', so is this guy. Something ain't clean in the milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be to, her glam squad doesn't even make her look good. They make her look like a drag queen, over contouring, over highlighting, over bronzing, just everything.




Homegirl thinks she looks good though :/


----------



## Deleted member 471265

californiaCRUSH said:


> Homegirl thinks she looks good though :/



I think she looks good, just completely over the top - but hey, that's her style. No idea what I would feel if I saw her IRL though, maybe it would be much too over the top for me. The only thing that really irks me is the hairline thing. Girl, it's making your face look huge and round. Just no.


----------



## DivineMissM

spritz said:


> I think she looks good, just completely over the top - but hey, that's her style. No idea what I would feel if I saw her IRL though, maybe it would be much too over the top for me. The only thing that really irks me is the hairline thing. Girl, it's making your face look huge and round. Just no.



I imagine she probably looks like a straight up clown in real life.  


Yes, Asa is also in "costume" a lot of the time, with her necklaces on her head and whatnot.  But I think the difference is (for me at least) that Asa seems comfortable in her own skin.  Like she's happy with her looks and her body and the crazy clothes and jewelry are an extension of her personality.  Lili seems like she's very uncomfortable with her natural beauty and is doing everything she can to be someone else's vision of "sexy".  It seems sad and desperate to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DivineMissM said:


> I imagine she probably looks like a straight up clown in real life.
> 
> 
> Yes, Asa is also in "costume" a lot of the time, with her necklaces on her head and whatnot.  But I think the difference is (for me at least) that Asa seems comfortable in her own skin.  Like she's happy with her looks and her body and the crazy clothes and jewelry are an extension of her personality.  Lili seems like she's very uncomfortable with her natural beauty and is doing everything she can to be someone else's vision of "sexy".  It seems sad and desperate to me.



Right!  I can handle Asa' costumes, but Lilly isn't even comfortable leaving her own home without being glamed up.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Right!  I can handle Asa' costumes, but Lilly isn't even comfortable leaving her own home without being glamed up.



   Very low self esteem. Shocked, she doesn't play with her hair


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The few candids I've seen of Lilly with minimal make-up, I personally think she looks much prettier than all glammed up. But I'm not into the overly made up, drag queen look on a daily basis.


----------



## summer2815

I would love to see Lilly's natural hair and it not all done up.


----------



## nastasja

summer2815 said:


> I would love to see Lilly's natural hair and it not all done up.




Supposedly this is her natural hair. It's still done, but IMO the length and style is way more flattering on her.


----------



## summer2815

killerlife said:


> Supposedly this is her natural hair. It's still done, but IMO the length and style is way more flattering on her.
> 
> View attachment 2512014



Thanks for the pic.  IDK...it just seems like a lot of hair for such a small body still.  I do prefer it to her long hair though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I remember she posted a pic of her 'natural' and the Instagram comments were hilarious. I think she eventually deleted the pic. 

She was still wearing liner, mascara, lashes and weave.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I remember she posted a pic of her 'natural' and the Instagram comments were hilarious. I think she eventually deleted the pic.
> 
> She was still wearing liner, mascara, lashes and weave.



LOL, I remember that. It was clear she was wearing eye makeup and concealer


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I remember she posted a pic of her 'natural' and the Instagram comments were hilarious. I think she eventually deleted the pic.
> 
> She was still wearing liner, mascara, lashes and weave.



I think she considers using one set of lashes to be natural.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks much better with the shorter hair!

Just thinking out loud, but we didn't see Lily's sister at all this season.  We actually don't see any of her family, yet Andy kept telling GG at the reunion that all cast members have their family and friends shown.  (when GG was complaining about her sister being on the show).  I think we saw her brother for like 2 mins this season and that was it.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> She looks much better with the shorter hair!
> 
> Just thinking out loud, but we didn't see Lily's sister at all this season.  We actually don't see any of her family, yet Andy kept telling GG at the reunion that all cast members have their family and friends shown.  (when GG was complaining about her sister being on the show).  I think we saw her brother for like 2 mins this season and that was it.



Her brother and sister had dinner with her one episode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Her brother and sister had dinner with her one episode.



His voice was annoying as fugg!!!  Couldn't be my doctor


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Her brother and sister had dinner with her one episode.



You're right, and her female cousin was there too.  That episode feels like seasons ago.


----------



## Sassys

dc-cutie said:


> his voice was annoying as fugg!!!  Couldn't be my doctor



Amen!!!


----------



## Sassys

I would live if they got rid of Lilly and brought in her best friend Jennifer Stano. I was looking at her pics and video on her instagram account, and she seems like such a calming person. Her husband is goofy, but I like him for some reason (there is a video of him goofing off in Whole Foods and I just bust out laughing).


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> I would love to see Lilly's natural hair and it not all done up.



Here you go


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Here you go



Looks like she had a chin implant.


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> Here you go



I think w/ the right makeup & hair, the original lily could have looked pretty. Now she just looks so phony.


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> I think w/ the right makeup & hair, the original lily could have looked pretty. Now she just looks so phony.



Agree


----------



## Ladybug09

Who tells their 'friend' how they have to dress and how much makeup to wear or not when hanging out???? Asa to Lilly.


----------



## coachariffic

dhampir2005 said:


> His name is Dhar Mann. He owns the "wegrow" weed superstores. If you google him he was also charged with multiple felony accounts of fraud and embezzlement.
> 
> The hilarious part about this is that my friend was trolling sugar daddy sites and found him there. He apparently linked to his Instagram handle on his profile. He used to have pics with a ton of young "up and coming" models. A different girl every 2 weeks or so. I've been Instagram following him since June or so. I guess given the theories about Lilly on this forum, I'm not super surprised that they somehow linked up.



I don't know if this was posted already but he was convicted of fraud for pocketing grant money meant for building improvements in Oakland

http://www.contracostatimes.com/new...r-mann-sentenced-5-years-probation-defrauding

Klassy


----------



## girlonthecoast

Sassys said:


> I would live if they got rid of Lilly and brought in her best friend Jennifer Stano. I was looking at her pics and video on her instagram account, and she seems like such a calming person. Her husband is goofy, but I like him for some reason (there is a video of him goofing off in Whole Foods and I just bust out laughing).


Why would she be on Shahs of Sunset? She's Italian-American, not Persian and isn't that the main requirement to be on that show?


----------



## widerlet

I wonder if she'd look more natural with slightly thinner eyebrows..I know thick brows are technically natural and totally in right now. But some people just look better with them thinned out a bit?

Makes her look sweeter in the older picture.


----------



## Sassys

girlonthecoast said:


> Why would she be on Shahs of Sunset? She's Italian-American, not Persian and isn't that the main requirement to be on that show?



I already know that. Girl can dream can't she.


----------



## starrynite_87

Did anyone else notice that Reza basically recycled the same workplace complaints about MJ with Mike. Remember last season he kept saying she was lazy ,she never showed up at the office, and that he was the one that did all the work...why were they mad that Lilly promoted her businesses on the show? Isn't that what any smart business person would do?


----------



## Sassys

Mike said at the reunion, Reza did not own any property and his apartment was owned by Adam. I thought they were renting that place from Reza's client and my sources told me, Reza owned the apartment from last season.


----------



## zaara10

I don't see how Asa can call lily out for not being real or sharing enough of herself on the show when Asa hides her relationship w/ her man. That's a huge part of her life she ignores. (I know her man doesn't want to be on the show, & that's his right as much as it is up to lily how much she wants to bring to the show).

They're all very cliquey.


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> Did anyone else notice that Reza basically recycled the same workplace complaints about MJ with Mike. Remember last season he kept saying she was lazy ,she never showed up at the office, and that he was the one that did all the work...why were they mad that Lilly promoted her businesses on the show? Isn't that what any smart business person would do?



That's why I said from the beginning, it was a bad idea to join up with Reza, since he saw how he threw MJ under the bus.  They want Lilly to be friends with them, not just promote her business. 

Speaking of business, we didn't see Golnesa promoting her janky extension line this season. 



Sassys said:


> Mike said at the reunion, Reza did not own any property and his apartment was owned by Adam. I thought they were renting that place from Reza's client and my sources told me, Reza owned the apartment from last season.



Uh yeah, I knew something wasn't clean in the milk with Reza's story. I believe Mike. Why would Reza move into a tiny place?  I know he said something about getting it with Adam so they could afford it or come crap.   That apartment looks really small compared to Reza's last season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> I don't see how Asa can call lily out for not being real or sharing enough of herself on the show when Asa hides her relationship w/ her man. That's a huge part of her life she ignores. (I know her man doesn't want to be on the show, & that's his right as much as it is up to lily how much she wants to bring to the show).
> 
> They're all very cliquey.



On, does she hide it?  He was on last season.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> That's why I said from the beginning, it was a bad idea to join up with Reza, since he saw how he threw MJ under the bus.  They want Lilly to be friends with them, not just promote her business.
> 
> Speaking of business, we didn't see Golnesa promoting her janky extension line this season.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh yeah, I knew something wasn't clean in the milk with Reza's story. I believe Mike. Why would Reza move into a tiny place?  I know he said something about getting it with Adam so they could afford it or come crap.   That apartment looks really small compared to Reza's last season.



I believe Mike too. I am thinking Reza could not afford his old place and sold it or is renting it out. I will have to ask my friend in LA.


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> I don't see how Asa can call lily out for not being real or sharing enough of herself on the show when Asa hides her relationship w/ her man. That's a huge part of her life she ignores. (I know her man doesn't want to be on the show, & that's his right as much as it is up to lily how much she wants to bring to the show).
> 
> They're all very cliquey.




Yup, I noticed this also.






Ladybug09 said:


> Who tells their 'friend' how they have to dress and how much makeup to wear or not when hanging out???? Asa to Lilly.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Mike is so cute.


----------



## Ladybug09

californiaCRUSH said:


> Mike is so cute.



What!!?? He looks like a caveman and has NO neck!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Ladybug09 said:


> What!!?? He looks like a caveman and has NO neck!



 Maybe that's my type? 

I don't know .. I've always found him really attractive. And I really like his smile.


----------



## Ladybug09

californiaCRUSH said:


> Maybe that's my type?
> 
> I don't know .. I've always found him really attractive. And I really like his smile.



Like they say, beauty is I the eye of the beholder...&#128561;


----------



## krasavitza

Mj is pregnant!!!! She posted about her weird cravings and how she's gonna get thru the next 9 months and reza posted about it on his instagram. APparently she's carrying a baby for reza and adam


----------



## Love4H

krasavitza said:


> Mj is pregnant!!!! She posted about her weird cravings and how she's gonna get thru the next 9 months and reza posted about it on his instagram. APparently she's carrying a baby for reza and adam



You're joking now. She can't be that stupid.


----------



## AECornell

krasavitza said:


> Mj is pregnant!!!! She posted about her weird cravings and how she's gonna get thru the next 9 months and reza posted about it on his instagram. APparently she's carrying a baby for reza and adam



I googled. Nothing came up.

ETA: here's the link to her IG image where she talks about that. It could just be a lie, who knows.
http://instagram.com/p/ktWT_vKgon/


----------



## Goldfox

Oy vey... Is this what it took to get a 3rd seson started?! It sure makes for some entertaining tv, but I can't grasp if she said yes to be a surrogate, when she is one lonely lady and wanted a kid of her own. She'll be a emotional wreck through and after


----------



## zaara10

Goldfox said:


> Oy vey... Is this what it took to get a 3rd seson started?! It sure makes for some entertaining tv, but I can't grasp if she said yes to be a surrogate, when she is one lonely lady and wanted a kid of her own. She'll be a emotional wreck through and after



Exactly. No woman who is pining for her own child would be a surrogate for someone else. That's not a good idea.
And I don't believe it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well if he threw her under the bus as her real estate colleague, she better be the picture of perfection during her pregnancy (if it's true) because if she's not, lord knows this won't end well


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> Exactly. No woman who is pining for her own child would be a surrogate for someone else. That's not a good idea.
> And I don't believe it.



Maybe she is not a surrogate. Maybe they are having a child together.


----------



## krasavitza

Reza instagrammed a screenshot of his tweet man+man+woman=baby #Shahs


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I have a snarky comment but I won't say it.


----------



## susieserb

krasavitza said:


> Mj is pregnant!!!! She posted about her weird cravings and how she's gonna get thru the next 9 months and reza posted about it on his instagram. APparently she's carrying a baby for reza and adam



sad drama....ack.


----------



## AECornell

californiaCRUSH said:


> I have a snarky comment but I won't say it.



Say it say it!


----------



## AECornell

Honestly until I see some real evidence, I'm not believing it.


----------



## keiloj

If it's true - why of all people did they chose her?! It's not exactly like she's healthy. I recall Mike telling her to skip out on a choco croissant. She also does not have any experience which pregnancy, mentally and physically, which is a big factor for people when looking for a surrogate.


----------



## Florasun

aecornell said:


> honestly until i see some real evidence, i'm not believing it.



+1


----------



## Sassys

keiloj said:


> If it's true - why of all people did they chose her?! It's not exactly like she's healthy. I recall Mike telling her to skip out on a choco croissant. She also does not have any experience which pregnancy, mentally and physically, which is a big factor for people when looking for a surrogate.



Again, why do you guys keep calling her a surrogate. MJ wanted a baby, her BFF is a gay man who also wants a child. Why wouldn't they parent together. Happens all the time.


----------



## keiloj

Sassys said:


> Again, why do you guys keep calling her a surrogate. MJ wanted a baby, her BFF is a gay man who also wants a child. Why wouldn't they parent together. Happens all the time.




Based on previous posts, there is a chance that she is carrying the baby for Adam and Reza. If that is the case, then she is a surrogate because she's regarded as a woman carrying a kid for two engaged men.  
If it's strictly between her and Reza, then sure, she's not a surrogate.


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> Again, why do you guys keep calling her a surrogate. MJ wanted a baby, her BFF is a gay man who also wants a child. Why wouldn't they parent together. Happens all the time.



We're saying surrogate bc what was reported in a previous post was that MJ was carrying the baby for Reza & Adam, not for herself & Reza.


----------



## girlonthecoast

This is so crazy.


----------



## lemonaid

Just because the surrogate is a friend, doesn't mean she's not a surrogate. The friendship just might mean she's not doing it for money. If she's not going to be co-parenting the baby she births, she's a surrogate.


----------



## girlonthecoast

It just shocks me because I didn't think Reza and Adam were that serious especially since I still think of Adam as Reza's casual boy toy from season 2. But first they got engaged and now they _might_ be having a child. But Adam seems like a cool, level headed guy so I wish them all the best.


----------



## Samia

keiloj said:


> If it's true - why of all people did they chose her?! It's not exactly like she's healthy. I recall Mike telling her to skip out on a choco croissant. She also does not have any experience which pregnancy, mentally and physically, which is a big factor for people when looking for a surrogate.



Woman who are the same size as MJ and eat croissants have children everyday


----------



## junqueprincess

I hope they are taping this, I would like to see her stop drinking for 9 months- she is a fall down drunk. I truly hope she will be involved and not just a surrogate, she is already so mentally messed up from her own mother, giving a baby away would not be good for her.


----------



## widerlet

Refuse to believe it's real..Not a good idea whatsover


----------



## Goldfox

If the (implanted) egg isn't hers, she won't be it's mommy. I'm doubtful they'd ask her to donate a egg and also carry the baby, that would give her parental rights, like taking the kid and leave the next time they have a big fight. As far as I know, U.S. laws value mother's relation with the child higher than the father's, I doubt two gay guys would put themselves up for the risk of her winning any potential legal trouble when acquiring a child is such a difficult process for same-sex couples.


----------



## nastasja

I'm sure there was a reason she 'just happened' to go along to the fertility clinic on the show. She and Reza have been friends for a very long time. She's unmarried and childless. I could totally see it being her egg.


----------



## krasavitza

I'm hoping its more of reza offering to father a child for her after seeing how bad she longs for a child rather than he and adam wanting a child from her for themselves. It seems more reasonable and likely for her to go along with having a child from reza for herself


----------



## Sassys




----------



## girlonthecoast

I think Lilly's apartment looks so plain and masculine I don't know if that's just her tastes or if she never bothered to decorate it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

girlonthecoast said:


> I think Lilly's apartment looks so plain and masculine I don't know if that's just her tastes or if she never bothered to decorate it.



It looks very boring, like Lilly

She has a bar area, but keeps professing she doesn't drink. Yet, posts pics of her on Instagram with wine or champagne  

I think she drinks


----------



## Sassys

girlonthecoast said:


> I think Lilly's apartment looks so plain and masculine I don't know if that's just her tastes or if she never bothered to decorate it.



Rental


----------



## Sassys

Cabo


----------



## Bentley1

^ GG's new boy toy?  100 pounds ago I would have thought that was Rob Kardashian.


----------



## susieserb

Round two tonight...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can't with MJ and her wig. She has nice hair

So, Lilly is talking out of her azz. She said her famiky asked her not to go, because they didn't know what to expect. Yet, her whole family went....  Then says Iran isn't dangerous. Ok, if that's the case why didn't she go?

Now she's saying if you're gay, Iran will give you Money for a free sex change. Ummm, not every gay man wants a sex change.


----------



## BB_Dior

MJ's mom is awful


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Rental



It wouldn't surprise me.  Everything else about her is fake.



DC-Cutie said:


> I can't with MJ and her wig. She has nice hair
> 
> So, Lilly is talking out of her azz. She said her famiky asked her not to go, because they didn't know what to expect. Yet, her whole family went....  Then says Iran isn't dangerous. Ok, if that's the case why didn't she go?
> 
> Now she's saying if you're gay, Iran will give you Money for a free sex change. Ummm, not every gay man wants a sex change.



That was a completely ridiculous thing to say (about the sex change).  I wish Andy and Reza (or anyone) would have given her more crap about that.


I really feel for MJ.  Her mother is so difficult.  :'(


----------



## Sassys

MJ's mother is a nasty person.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> MJ's mother is a nasty person.



She really is.  I have to wonder what the heck happened to her to make her so hateful.  I can't even imagine having a mother like her.  No wonder MJ is so crazy.  I do like how the others are sticking up for her though.


----------



## lucywife

Vida is just one dense old lady. She could say the thing I love about MJ is that she is my daughter. That's it.
Jeez!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vida is the type of mother you look dead in the face and say 'thanks for brining me into this world, but our relationship is done. Goodbye'. 

It's too toxic


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> It wouldn't surprise me.  Everything else about her is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a completely ridiculous thing to say (about the sex change).  I wish Andy and Reza (or anyone) would have given her more crap about that.
> 
> 
> I really feel for MJ.  Her mother is so difficult.  :'(



You can tell how it's decorated it is a rental. If she owned that place she would have had a real closet made to display her bags and shoes. I can always tell when a woman on reality tv is renting or owns by her closet. I true fashionista would put money into having a great closet. You can also tell by wall hangings (with a rental most people don't want to damage the walls) and you can tell if they have wallpaper (you can't put up wall paper in rentals without permission from owners).


----------



## AECornell

To me her apartment looks like a hotel. There is nothing appealing or exciting about it. It's looks generic "fancy."


----------



## lucywife

They have way too many conditions for Lilly to "fit", they all know each other since high school, she's a stranger and different, not better or worse, just doesn't belong with that group.


----------



## zaara10

Mike, get your facts straight. No one in Iran was chanting "death to America" & then saying the call to prayer in the middle of the night. There is no prayer in the middle of the night for Muslims so no one is calling anybody to come pray. 
Mike & Reza's ignorance & "Islamophobia" obviously really bothers me on a personal level. 
I liked that Lilly stood up for Iran & tried to dispel some misconceptions. Although there was that sex change talk, lol.


----------



## AECornell

zaara10 said:


> Mike, get your facts straight. No one in Iran was chanting "death to America" & then saying the call to prayer in the middle of the night. There is no prayer in the middle of the night for Muslims so no one is calling anybody to come pray.
> Mike & Reza's ignorance & "Islamophobia" obviously really bothers me on a personal level.
> I liked that Lilly stood up for Iran & tried to dispel some misconceptions. Although there was that sex change talk, lol.



You have to remember, he said he was 5 weeks old when he left. They aren't his memories, they're his parents. He's only repeating what he was told happened.

Personally I don't think he was trying to paint Iran in a bad light. I think be was explaining his feelings through his parents experience. If I was told that my country didnt want me based on my religion, I would be afraid, too. He has been told stories throughout his life and is living through those, and it is scary for him.


----------



## zaara10

AECornell said:


> You have to remember, he said he was 5 weeks old when he left. They aren't his memories, they're his parents. He's only repeating what he was told happened.
> 
> Personally I don't think he was trying to paint Iran in a bad light. I think be was explaining his feelings through his parents experience. If I was told that my country didnt want me based on my religion, I would be afraid, too. He has been told stories throughout his life and is living through those, and it is scary for him.



If I lived my life based on the past experiences of my parents, the war that they went through in 1971, I wouldn't be married to my husband. If I were afraid of being in a country that I think is against my religion, I would be scared to be a Muslim in America everyday. But I don't let a few experiences define my entire life.  That's where stereotyping & labeling begins. 

I'm just surprised that Mike appears so closed minded & is living in some sort of Beverly Hills Persian-Jewish bubble. He was on vacation in a predominantly Muslim country, what did he expect? If he was so uncomfortable, he shouldn't have gone. Same goes for Reza & the disrespectful things he had to say about women who were veiled.
Anyway, just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## AECornell

zaara10 said:


> If I lived my life based on the past experiences of my parents, the war that they went through in 1971, I wouldn't be married to my husband. If I were afraid of being in a country that I think is against my religion, I would be scared to be a Muslim in America everyday. But I don't let a few experiences define my entire life.  That's where stereotyping & labeling begins.
> 
> I'm just surprised that Mike appears so closed minded & is living in some sort of Beverly Hills Persian-Jewish bubble. He was on vacation in a predominantly Muslim country, what did he expect? If he was so uncomfortable, he shouldn't have gone. Same goes for Reza & the disrespectful things he had to say about women who were veiled.
> Anyway, just my opinion on the matter.



No I totally agree with you. I was just trying to see it through his eyes. A lot of times people form their own memories (false ones) based on what they've been told. I think since he's lived with those opinions from his parents his whole life and he hasn't been able to negate them on explore them on his own, he only has them to go on.

There are a lot of things people are afraid of or believe because of what they grew up being told. Only so many people challenge those ideas.


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> Mike, get your facts straight. No one in Iran was chanting "death to America" & then saying the call to prayer in the middle of the night. There is no prayer in the middle of the night for Muslims so no one is calling anybody to come pray.
> Mike & Reza's ignorance & "Islamophobia" obviously really bothers me on a personal level.
> I liked that Lilly stood up for Iran & tried to dispel some misconceptions. Although there was that sex change talk, lol.




That is simply not true.  If Ramadan is going on, I have personally heard call to prayers in the very early morning.  Not sure about other times of the year.  In Turkey, during a specific period in may I believe, the call to prayer starts at 3:30am.


----------



## Deco

DC-Cutie said:


> Now she's saying if you're gay, Iran will give you Money for a free sex change. Ummm, not every gay man wants a sex change.


 There is a whole documentary on this.  It had me weeping out of control.  My disgust for that moron Lily shot through the stratosphere when she said that, as though it's such a magnanimous and evolved gesture by the Iranian government.  

Apparently in Iran homosexual acts are punishable by dealth, but sex changes are acceptable.  What this has done is force countless gay men in Iran into forced sex changes.  If they want to be with men as their heart desires, they have to have a sex change.  It's beyond absurd to expect that gay men are by definition transgender, and yet they've mutilated countless men in Iran under this absurd theory.  

And of course this backfires in way too many cases.  Gay men love other men, not mutilated men who are transformed into women against their wishes.  The free sex change only works for true transgenders, and makes them suitable for very few straight men.  It doesn't make them suitable for other gay men.  This has resulted in many of these transgenders becoming prostitutes because now no-one will have them.  It's a tragedy.


----------



## Deco

zaara10 said:


> If I lived my life based on the past experiences of my parents, the war that they went through in 1971, I wouldn't be married to my husband. If I were afraid of being in a country that I think is against my religion, I would be scared to be a Muslim in America everyday. But I don't let a few experiences define my entire life.  That's where stereotyping & labeling begins.
> 
> I'm just surprised that Mike appears so closed minded & is living in some sort of Beverly Hills Persian-Jewish bubble. He was on vacation in a predominantly Muslim country, what did he expect? If he was so uncomfortable, he shouldn't have gone. Same goes for Reza & the disrespectful things he had to say about women who were veiled.
> Anyway, just my opinion on the matter.


 I don't think Mike has a problem with Muslims.  He's surrounded by them and lives well with them.  Mike has a problem with radicalized Islam which was present in Iran to an outrageous extreme, but to a lesser extent today.  When he was in his mother's belly, I bet they were chanting death to America and yes, calling people to prayer in the middle of the night.  Especially during Ramadan, there are calls to prayer well before sunrise, and a last little snack is eaten at that time to hold you over for the fast during the coming day.

Absolutely Iran became an extremely hostile and dangerous place for Jews after the revolutions.  Where Mike gets it wrong is that a lot of Muslims also got the horrible treatment Jews did.  He said they took everything away from his family.  Well, they pretty much did that to the entire educated and wealthy class and the military, and anyone they perceived as being pro-Shah.  Didn't matter if you were Jews, Muslims, Christians.  I think the Bahais got it the worst. What most people don't realize is that the Islamic revolution in Iran had very little to do with religion.  It may have started that way, religion was the inspiration and the impetus, but it quickly morphed into something entirely different: widespread class warfare.


----------



## zaara10

Decophile said:


> I don't think Mike has a problem with Muslims.  He's surrounded by them and lives well with them.  Mike has a problem with radicalized Islam which was present in Iran to an outrageous extreme, but to a lesser extent today.  When he was in his mother's belly, I bet they were chanting death to America and yes, calling people to prayer in the middle of the night.  Especially during Ramadan, there are calls to prayer well before sunrise, and a last little snack is eaten at that time to hold you over for the fast during the coming day.
> 
> Absolutely Iran became an extremely hostile and dangerous place for Jews after the revolutions.  Where Mike gets it wrong is that a lot of Muslims also got the horrible treatment Jews did.  He said they took everything away from his family.  Well, they pretty much did that to the entire educated and wealthy class and the military, and anyone they perceived as being pro-Shah.  Didn't matter if you were Jews, Muslims, Christians.  I think the Bahais got it the worst. What most people don't realize is that the Islamic revolution in Iran had very little to do with religion.  It may have started that way, religion was the inspiration and the impetus, but it quickly morphed into something entirely different: widespread class warfare.



I don't think he has a problem w/ non-practicing Muslims, just like Reza, but the fact that he is associating the azhan (call to prayer) w/ "radical Islam" is plain wrong. If I were to say hearing Hebrew prayers made me feel uncomfortable, I would most likely be labeled anti-Semitic right away. But bc Islam is viewed so negatively, this apparently makes it acceptable to outright say that anything relating to Islam makes people uncomfortable or fearful. Double standards.

Oh & regarding the azhan in the middle of the night, there is no azhan in the middle of the night, even in Ramadan. There are 5 calls to prayer, the latest one at night for ishaa & the earliest right before sunrise for fajr. But none in the middle of the night, which to me is like 3am. Maybe middle of the night is a different time for others?
Regardless, even if Shahs irritates me, I at least appreciate the dialogue it generates here


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> I don't think he has a problem w/ non-practicing Muslims, just like Reza, but the fact that he is associating the azhan (call to prayer) w/ "radical Islam" is plain wrong. If I were to say hearing Hebrew prayers made me feel uncomfortable, I would most likely be labeled anti-Semitic right away. But bc Islam is viewed so negatively, this apparently makes it acceptable to outright say that anything relating to Islam makes people uncomfortable or fearful. Double standards.
> 
> Oh & regarding the azhan in the middle of the night, there is no azhan in the middle of the night, even in Ramadan. There are 5 calls to prayer, the latest one at night for ishaa & the earliest right before sunrise for fajr. But none in the middle of the night, which to me is like 3am. Maybe middle of the night is a different time for others?
> Regardless, even if Shahs irritates me, I at least appreciate the dialogue it generates here



there are calls starting at 3:38am.  From what I have found online and experienced myself.  There is no opinion about this. It is a fact.


----------



## Ladybug09

lucywife said:


> They have way too many conditions for Lilly to "fit", they all know each other since high school, she's a stranger and different, not better or worse, just doesn't belong with that group.



Exactly!!!


Also, I'm glad Vida called Reza out for calling women B!tches....I hate it!


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> You can tell how it's decorated it is a rental. If she owned that place she would have had a real closet made to display her bags and shoes. I can always tell when a woman on reality tv is renting or owns by her closet. I true fashionista would put money into having a great closet. You can also tell by wall hangings (with a rental most people don't want to damage the walls) and you can tell if they have wallpaper (you can't put up wall paper in rentals without permission from owners).



Good points!  And now that you point it out, it seems like Lilly (especially) would have her home decorated in an over the top fashion.



zaara10 said:


> Mike, get your facts straight. No one in Iran was chanting "death to America" & then saying the call to prayer in the middle of the night. There is no prayer in the middle of the night for Muslims so no one is calling anybody to come pray.
> Mike & Reza's ignorance & "Islamophobia" obviously really bothers me on a personal level.
> I liked that Lilly stood up for Iran & tried to dispel some misconceptions. Although there was that sex change talk, lol.



Whatever good points she may have made, she ruined it all with that sex change crap.  The way she said it was like it was a good thing.  




AECornell said:


> No I totally agree with you. I was just trying to see it through his eyes. A lot of times people form their own memories (false ones) based on what they've been told. I think since he's lived with those opinions from his parents his whole life and he hasn't been able to negate them on explore them on his own, he only has them to go on.
> 
> *There are a lot of things people are afraid of or believe because of what they grew up being told. Only so many people challenge those ideas.*



Yes.  That's called ignorance and prejudice.  If you don't know better, how can you do better?



Ladybug09 said:


> Exactly!!!
> 
> 
> Also, I'm glad Vida called Reza out for calling women B!tches....I hate it!



Yes!  

Do we know much about Vida's story?  Like, what happened to her to make her so cold?


----------



## girlonthecoast

Sassys said:


> You can tell how it's decorated it is a rental. If she owned that place she would have had a real closet made to display her bags and shoes. I can always tell when a woman on reality tv is renting or owns by her closet. I true fashionista would put money into having a great closet. You can also tell by wall hangings (with a rental most people don't want to damage the walls) and you can tell if they have wallpaper (you can't put up wall paper in rentals without permission from owners).


I wonder why she chose to rent. Its not like she doesn't have the means to buy an apartment. At first I thought it might be because she doesn't intent to spend too much time in LA since her family is in Texas. But her business is here. Now I'm wondering if her ex supposedly moving to LA had anything to do with it.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I can understand Lilly wanting to come to the defense of Iran but she sounded so stupid.  Reza and Asa have different viewpoints and their experiences are different from hers but they too sound ignorant at times.  MJ's mother is a very proud and harsh woman. I feel sorry for MJ.

Regarding the call to prayer, while I was on a trip to Egypt and if I remember correctly it would start very early in the morning.  I was awakened by it once actually. But I don't recall it ever occurring in the middle of the night.


----------



## haha73

Reza is self-loathing.  He said he has the name Reza and looks the way he does and it makes it uncomfortable.  On the Reunion, Reza said that Sasha said his family were pro-revolution.  That's not true.


When Reza saw Sasha in his home, he began interrogating before Sasha said anything.  He asked Sasha "Are your family Muslim?" and Sasha said yes.  Reza immediately came to the conclusion and asked if they were radical Muslim.  Sasha said no, and said that Reza's statement was ignorant and that Reza didn't know about his own country. 


The weird thing is that Reza's mother raised him and his mother and family on her side is Muslim.  You don't have to be a radical Muslim to be Muslim.  Does he hate his mother?


----------



## girlonthecoast

Just getting started on the second part of the reunion, honestly Mike's the only one who comes off looking good from being on the show. I've found that he's always been diplomatic and good at defusing the drama. I just wish he wasn't so focused on monetary success.

I skipped the two episodes where they went to Turkey because I feel like the cast would not be very culturally sensitive, just from what I read from other member's post on the forum. And just seeing the clips Andy showed in the reunion, I'm glad I skipped them.

I wish they had explained why Asa's family can't go back in greater depth (I don't know if they did in the episodes I skipped or not). It wasn't until I came onto the forum that I was able to understand why Lily would be saying that Iran is not a dangerous place while Asa believes she'll be abducted and 'disappear'. I think that made Asa look a little misinformed but I'm wasn't familiar with Iranian laws. However, the explanation I read here about how Asa's dad was in the navy and could be persecuted if he came back was very helpful in aiding my understanding.


----------



## GoGlam

Asa is not misinformed.  For anyone who fled a country or was a political refugee, there can be special conditions.  Her father, from what she explained, was a ranking member of the armed forces there.  Thereby he is committing treason and the likelihood that something might happen to them if they go back is much higher than a non-politically-affiliated Muslim going back.

That's just how it is.  Asa never said she or her family would 100% be in danger but, for some people, it's not worth the potential risk.


----------



## Sassys

Okay, I am not familiar with refugees or Iran, so please excuse my silly but curious question.

I am assuming Asa and her family have don't have american passports and renew what they have when it is time to renew. Why can't they get on a plane show their passport to customs and go about there business. There is no special stamp on their passport that says "you are not allowed". Does it have to do with obtaining a Visa to go?


----------



## zaara10

Could this be from Reza's wedding?


----------



## Samia

All of them have no idea about Islam, being a Muslim or Iran really!


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> Could this be from Reza's wedding?
> View attachment 2522280




I would think it's a Shahs photo shoot.  I don't picture Reza wearing a plain black suit to his own wedding.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Samia said:


> All of them have no idea about Islam, being a Muslim or Iran really!



It's quite embarrassing.


----------



## zaara10

Samia said:


> All of them have no idea about Islam, being a Muslim or Iran really!



And their words & actions just add to "Islamophobia." They're better off not talking about what they don't know; they just come off sounding ignorant. I think they should just stick to all their other messy nonsense.


----------



## GoGlam

I don't agree.  They are talking about their and their familial personal experiences.

If Mike's parents felt religiously persecuted when his mom was pregnant and calls to prayer came while she was trying to sleep in the very early morning during either Ramadan or for whatever reason--that is what happened.

What does that have to do with ignorance?

It's a little disheartening that you all are discounting their personal experiences.  Iran can be a dangerous place in certain instances.  Yes, people get stoned and badly beaten.  Yes, women are often times treated unethically as compared to a man.  They have mentioned them here and there.  They are not saying that everything in Iran is horrific, but those are things that happened.


That is not ignorance.  It is not describing the entire picture, but no one professed that they were describing Iran in totality.  

The argument that they are inciting Islamaphobia is baseless.  There is good and bad with every place and just because there is, at times, controversy surrounding a heavily Islamic-influenced country doesn't mean either should be ignored.


----------



## zaara10

^If Reza, as a half Muslim himself, is talking about how uncomfortable women in veils make him feel, how he doesn't know what they're up to, and that he's "not down with what's happening up in that *****" i.e. prayer in the mosque, and Asa as a Muslim, is complaining about women praying separately & MJ as a Muslim is talking about finally not feeling "ashamed to be Muslim" then how do you expect the average viewer to perceive Islam? The Shahs' ignorance is absolutely reinforcing ppl's preconceived notions,  stereotypes & Islamophobia. That's my opinion. So like I said, it's best they just stick to doing whatever Beverly Hills Persians do & keep religion & politics out of it. Again, my opinion, bc just like seeing my religion misrepresented in the media upsets me, it does the same when I see it on Shahs & I have the right to speak up about it.

And yes, using your personal experiences to generalize is ignorance. Giving out the wrong information about your own religion is ignorance.


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> ^If Reza, as a half Muslim himself, is talking about how uncomfortable women in veils make him feel, how he doesn't know what they're up to, and that he's "not down with what's happening up in that *****" i.e. prayer in the mosque, and Asa as a Muslim, is complaining about women praying separately & MJ as a Muslim is talking about finally not feeling "ashamed to be Muslim" then how do you expect the average viewer to perceive Islam? The Shahs' ignorance is absolutely reinforcing ppl's preconceived notions,  stereotypes & Islamophobia. That's my opinion. So like I said, it's best they just stick to doing whatever Beverly Hills Persians do & keep religion & politics out of it.




As a person who has dated and been very close with Muslim men who are realists and lived all their lives in countries from Pakistan to Iran to Turkey to Kazakhstan, they admit there is no misrepresentation.. Just that they want people to realize there are both sides.  Both of these sides, and everything in between is valid.  Like I said, you can't discount the bad just because there is good as well.

Again, what you're referring to is their personal experiences.  Many Muslim countries don't even use the veil.. So that Reza (a person that identifies with both Islamic and Jewish faiths) doesn't find it to be flattering and to be demeaning is his opinion.

You not liking their opinions or experiences does not mean they are misrepresented.  That is clearly something you have against other peoples' feelings and experiences.

MJ, never having been to the Middle East, is more than justified in feeling like she belongs more there and doesn't have to qualify her heritage.  That is something she feels.  She is covering.


----------



## girlonthecoast

GoGlam said:


> Asa is not misinformed.  For anyone who fled a country or was a political refugee, there can be special conditions.  Her father, from what she explained, was a ranking member of the armed forces there.  Thereby he is committing treason and the likelihood that something might happen to them if they go back is much higher than a non-politically-affiliated Muslim going back.
> 
> That's just how it is.  Asa never said she or her family would 100% be in danger but, for some people, it's not worth the potential risk.


I'd hate to backpedal but maybe I wasn't clear enough in my initial comment. What I meant was that *the show* made Asa come off as misinformed because *the show* didn't show enough explanation as to why her family's particular situation would be different than other Persians. The only real explanation I remember Asa giving as to why she didn't feel safe going back to Iran when she and Lily were making chicken and Asa explained that she didn't think it would be a good situation because her father was in the navy. When she said that, I almost thought she meant the American Navy so something like a talking head where she gives a little more insight would've been great. Especially since I'm sure a lot of the viewers have Persian friends that visit Iran all the time and would be more inclined to believe Lily.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

girlonthecoast said:


> I wonder why she chose to rent. Its not like she doesn't have the means to buy an apartment. At first I thought it might be because she doesn't intent to spend too much time in LA since her family is in Texas. But her business is here. Now I'm wondering if her ex supposedly moving to LA had anything to do with it.


I doubt she has anywhere near as much money as she pretends. And after spending her money on all the designer fashion to keep up with the Jones' of Beverly Hills, I'm not surprised if she doesn't have money to buy property. 

She's stated she loves LA and couldn't imagine living anywhere else.


----------



## GoGlam

girlonthecoast said:


> I'd hate to backpedal but maybe I wasn't clear enough in my initial comment. What I meant was that *the show* made Asa come off as misinformed because *the show* didn't show enough explanation as to why her family's particular situation would be different than other Persians. The only real explanation I remember Asa giving as to why she didn't feel safe going back to Iran when she and Lily were making chicken and Asa explained that she didn't think it would be a good situation because her father was in the navy. When she said that, I almost thought she meant the American Navy so something like a talking head where she gives a little more insight would've been great. Especially since I'm sure a lot of the viewers have Persian friends that visit Iran all the time and would be more inclined to believe Lily.




Makes sense


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> ^If Reza, as a half Muslim himself, is talking about how uncomfortable women in veils make him feel, how he doesn't know what they're up to, and that he's "not down with what's happening up in that *****" i.e. prayer in the mosque, and Asa as a Muslim, is complaining about women praying separately & MJ as a Muslim is talking about finally not feeling "ashamed to be Muslim" then how do you expect the average viewer to perceive Islam? The Shahs' ignorance is absolutely reinforcing ppl's preconceived notions,  stereotypes & Islamophobia. That's my opinion. So like I said, it's best they just stick to doing whatever Beverly Hills Persians do & keep religion & politics out of it. Again, my opinion, bc just like seeing my religion misrepresented in the media upsets me, it does the same when I see it on Shahs & I have the right to speak up about it.
> 
> And yes, using your personal experiences to generalize is ignorance. Giving out the wrong information about your own religion is ignorance.



Great points! 

They sure love to point out all the "bad" and "negative" experiences, memories, emotions, etc that they have re: Islam, but you seldom heard them say anything positive. Of course the average viewer is  going to take all the negativity and run with it as "truth" as opposed to a bunch of tv personalities "experiences."


----------



## lucywife

zaara10 said:


> ^*If Reza, as a half Muslim himself, is talking about how uncomfortable women in veils make him feel*, how he doesn't know what they're up to, and that he's "not down with what's happening up in that *****" i.e. prayer in the mosque, and Asa as a Muslim, is complaining about women praying separately & MJ as a Muslim is talking about finally not feeling "ashamed to be Muslim" then how do you expect the average viewer to perceive Islam? The Shahs' ignorance is absolutely reinforcing ppl's preconceived notions,  stereotypes & Islamophobia. That's my opinion. So like I said, it's best they just stick to doing whatever Beverly Hills Persians do & keep religion & politics out of it. Again, my opinion, bc just like seeing my religion misrepresented in the media upsets me, it does the same when I see it on Shahs & I have the right to speak up about it.
> 
> And yes, using your personal experiences to generalize is ignorance. Giving out the wrong information about your own religion is ignorance.



He actually said that he'd never seen it before that Turkey trip. I didn't get that. I see veiled women all over the place and I don't think that LA is that different from any major American city (but Shahs probably never travel outside their own neighborhood expect mandatory trips to Vegas or Cabo, Mexico). 
Another shocking moment was that they never went to mosque before Blue Mosque in Istanbul. They seem to speak their native language, but I doubt any of them can read/write in it, maybe Lilly does. The overall ignorance about their own religion and culture is astounding to me.  
I guess they are Persians and Muslims only when it comes to food.


----------



## Ladybug09

Hell I saw a lady with a niqab at a hotel yesterday and I'm not in a Muslim country..i wasn't uncomfortable, I kept it moving...


----------



## girlonthecoast

Ladybug09 said:


> Hell I saw a lady with a niqab at a hotel yesterday and I'm not in a Muslim country..i wasn't uncomfortable, I kept it moving...


I know what you mean. I don't understand why Reza was so insensitive to this aspect of his own religion when I feel like the majority of people don't make a big deal out of it. I think it might be because it means something different to Reza than the rest of us.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok looking at Jessica's Instagram and I didn't realize she lost her mother some years ago   now I wonder of her need for acceptance by Mike's mother has anything to do with her loss.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok looking at Jessica's Instagram and I didn't realize she lost her mother some years ago   now I wonder of her need for acceptance by Mike's mother has anything to do with her loss.




I think Jessica herself has had breast cancer too.  I saw something on her IG a long time ago.


----------



## GoGlam

dc-cutie said:


> ok looking at jessica's instagram and i didn't realize she lost her mother some years ago   Now i wonder of her need for acceptance by mike's mother has anything to do with her loss.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> I think Jessica herself has had breast cancer too.  I saw something on her IG a long time ago.



Yes - cancer really sucks!


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes - cancer really sucks!




For sure!


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok looking at Jessica's Instagram and I didn't realize she lost her mother some years ago   now I wonder of her need for acceptance by Mike's mother has anything to do with her loss.



I didn't realize that.  That would definitely make sense.



GoGlam said:


> I think Jessica herself has had breast cancer too.  I saw something on her IG a long time ago.





GoGlam said:


> View attachment 2528732



Wow.  I had no idea.  She's so young.


----------



## Bentley1

So she had breast cancer or is she saying it changed her life bc her mom got it? Either way, very sad! It's obviously affected her life very deeply.


----------



## nastasja

I *think* she had leukemia, not breast cancer. I remember reading it somewhere. She said it was the reason for wanting to become a nurse.


----------



## GoGlam

killerlife said:


> I *think* she had leukemia, not breast cancer. I remember reading it somewhere. She said it was the reason for wanting to become a nurse.




Yikes. I think leukemia is worse?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why didn't Asa and her family meet in Turkey before? Money?


----------



## nastasja

GoGlam said:


> Yikes. I think leukemia is worse?




From her Instagram


----------



## Deleted member 471265

killerlife said:


> From her Instagram
> Photo



Oh my goodness, this totally made me tear up. I'm so glad that her story has a happy ending.


----------



## dooneybaby

zaara10 said:


> ^If Reza, as a half Muslim himself, is talking about how uncomfortable women in veils make him feel, how he doesn't know what they're up to, and that he's "not down with what's happening up in that *****" i.e. prayer in the mosque, and Asa as a Muslim, is complaining about women praying separately & MJ as a Muslim is talking about finally not feeling "ashamed to be Muslim" then how do you expect the average viewer to perceive Islam? The Shahs' ignorance is absolutely reinforcing ppl's preconceived notions,  stereotypes & Islamophobia. That's my opinion. So like I said, it's best they just stick to doing whatever Beverly Hills Persians do & keep religion & politics out of it. Again, my opinion, bc just like seeing my religion misrepresented in the media upsets me, it does the same when I see it on Shahs & I have the right to speak up about it.
> 
> And yes, using your personal experiences to generalize is ignorance. Giving out the wrong information about your own religion is ignorance.


I'm about to say something highly critical and somewhat controversial, but hear me out:

That's one of the reasons why I think "Shahs of Sunset" is so accepted by an American audience. You have to ask yourself why a show has been on for so many seasons that has a cast in which some are Muslim, but the show "Musim in America" lasted only a season. I'm sure the producers of "Shahs" said, "Let's balance the Muslim factor with cast members who also are Jewish, gay, wild and crazy partiers and drinkers and some are freaked out by veiled women, so they'll be accepted by an American audience because they're acting American themselves."

Yet (and I've complained about this before), you have the well-done TLC series "Muslim in America," which gave a realistic look at American-Muslim families in Dearborn, Michigan. Just like any average American family, they practice their faith, they're law-abiding, strong and intact families who have strong values.
But a segment of the American public had a problem with that. They couldn't handle seeing Muslims not portrayed as law-breaking terrorists. They complained to TLC and the sponsor Lowes, and Lowes pulled its sponsorship of the series and it was taken off the air.

To complain because a certain segment of society is portrayed as good, wholesome and law-abiding baffles me. It's closed-minded and ignorant. And all I can say is not all Americans are like that.
I'm still so disgusted that I will not patronize Lowes to this day.


----------



## dooneybaby

This question may already have been asked, but I'm curious to know...
Now that Gigi's sister is no longer married and doesn't appear to be as well-off financially as she used to be, what happened to the Mercedes she and Gigi bought their parents for their wedding anniversary a couple of years ago?
Has anyone heard? They (and I'm sure Gigi was not contributing) were making payments of about $500 a month on that car.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dooneybaby said:


> This question may already have been asked, but I'm curious to know...
> Now that Gigi's sister is no longer married and doesn't appear to be as well-off financially as she used to be, what happened to the Mercedes she and Gigi bought their parents for their wedding anniversary a couple of years ago?
> Has anyone heard? They (and I'm sure Gigi was not contributing) were making payments of about $500 a month on that car.



I never believed they purchased or leased the car to begin with, I think it was just for show.

I agree with you 100% about the TLC show. In my opinion, it was real. Too real for a reality show in America. I was enjoying learning about Muslim culture and traditions, but on TLC they'd rather show Honey Boo Boo and family...


----------



## dooneybaby

zaara10 said:


> ^If Reza, as a half Muslim himself, is talking about how uncomfortable women in veils make him feel, how he doesn't know what they're up to, and that he's "not down with what's happening up in that *****" i.e. prayer in the mosque, and Asa as a Muslim, is complaining about women praying separately & MJ as a Muslim is talking about finally not feeling "ashamed to be Muslim" then how do you expect the average viewer to perceive Islam? The Shahs' ignorance is absolutely reinforcing ppl's preconceived notions,  stereotypes & Islamophobia. That's my opinion. So like I said, it's best they just stick to doing whatever Beverly Hills Persians do & keep religion & politics out of it. Again, my opinion, bc just like seeing my religion misrepresented in the media upsets me, it does the same when I see it on Shahs & I have the right to speak up about it.
> 
> And yes, using your personal experiences to generalize is ignorance. Giving out the wrong information about your own religion is ignorance.





DC-Cutie said:


> I never believed they purchased or leased the car to begin with, I think it was just for show.



Oh, OK. Because the numbers they were throwing around during negotiating for the car seemed unrealistically low. Thx.


----------



## GoGlam

dooneybaby said:


> This question may already have been asked, but I'm curious to know...
> Now that Gigi's sister is no longer married and doesn't appear to be as well-off financially as she used to be, what happened to the Mercedes she and Gigi bought their parents for their wedding anniversary a couple of years ago?
> Has anyone heard? They (and I'm sure Gigi was not contributing) were making payments of about $500 a month on that car.




It was an E class, which is about 50% of the cost of an S class in many instances. $500 per month for an E class is about right if there is a good down payment.


----------



## dooneybaby

GoGlam said:


> It was an E class, which is about 50% of the cost of an S class in many instances. $500 per month for an E class is about right if there is a good down payment.



That's why I was shocked. Correct me if I'm wrong, but from my memory, they didn't want to put anything down.
From my memory of the conversation, Gigi's sister was just demanding a deal because the dealer was also Persian.


----------



## GoGlam

dooneybaby said:


> That's why I was shocked. Correct me if I'm wrong, but from my memory, they didn't want to put anything down.
> From my memory of the conversation, Gigi's sister was just demanding a deal because the dealer was also Persian.




Oh I don't remember that piece


----------



## pslpursemom

dooneybaby said:


> I'm about to say something highly critical and somewhat controversial, but hear me out:
> 
> That's one of the reasons why I think "Shahs of Sunset" is so accepted by an American audience. You have to ask yourself why a show has been on for so many seasons that has a cast in which some are Muslim, but the show "Musim in America" lasted only a season. I'm sure the producers of "Shahs" said, "Let's balance the Muslim factor with cast members who also are Jewish, gay, wild and crazy partiers and drinkers and some are freaked out by veiled women, so they'll be accepted by an American audience because they're acting American themselves."
> 
> Yet (and I've complained about this before), you have the well-done TLC series "Muslim in America," which gave a realistic look at American-Muslim families in Dearborn, Michigan. Just like any average American family, they practice their faith, they're law-abiding, strong and intact families who have strong values.
> But a segment of the American public had a problem with that. They couldn't handle seeing Muslims not portrayed as law-breaking terrorists. They complained to TLC and the sponsor Lowes, and Lowes pulled its sponsorship of the series and it was taken off the air.
> 
> To complain because a certain segment of society is portrayed as good, wholesome and law-abiding baffles me. It's closed-minded and ignorant. And all I can say is not all Americans are like that.
> I'm still so disgusted that I will not patronize Lowes to this day.




Thank you, I happened to like that show.  The people were just normal folks who happened to be Muslim.  It didn't fit into the pre-conceived stereotypes so cancelled it was. 

As far as Reza is concerned, he's very ignorant in general look at how he behaved towards the young gay guy calling him the 'F' word, getting offended for going to a gay club and refusing to participate in the gay pride parade so I'm not surprised he said stupid stuff in the Mosque and when he was in Turkey.   

At the end of the day it's just another fake 'Reality' show.


----------



## creighbaby

dooneybaby said:


> I'm about to say something highly critical and somewhat controversial, but hear me out:
> 
> That's one of the reasons why I think "Shahs of Sunset" is so accepted by an American audience. You have to ask yourself why a show has been on for so many seasons that has a cast in which some are Muslim, but the show "Musim in America" lasted only a season. I'm sure the producers of "Shahs" said, "Let's balance the Muslim factor with cast members who also are Jewish, gay, wild and crazy partiers and drinkers and some are freaked out by veiled women, so they'll be accepted by an American audience because they're acting American themselves."
> 
> Yet (and I've complained about this before), you have the well-done TLC series "Muslim in America," which gave a realistic look at American-Muslim families in Dearborn, Michigan. Just like any average American family, they practice their faith, they're law-abiding, strong and intact families who have strong values.
> But a segment of the American public had a problem with that. They couldn't handle seeing Muslims not portrayed as law-breaking terrorists. They complained to TLC and the sponsor Lowes, and Lowes pulled its sponsorship of the series and it was taken off the air.
> 
> To complain because a certain segment of society is portrayed as good, wholesome and law-abiding baffles me. It's closed-minded and ignorant. And all I can say is not all Americans are like that.
> I'm still so disgusted that I will not patronize Lowes to this day.




 I also stopped shopping at lowes when the store pulled its sponsorship and will never shop there again. I even returned a bunch of items I had bought a few weeks ago. I will now return to topic.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pslpursemom said:


> Thank you, I happened to like that show.  The people were just normal folks who happened to be Muslim.  It didn't fit into the pre-conceived stereotypes so cancelled it was.



I actually think it was cancelled more so because Lowes pulled out. Money talks


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I actually think it was cancelled more so because Lowes pulled out. Money talks



Russell Simmons bought out all the ad space after lowes pulled out. It was TLC that gave in to the pressure & canceled the show. They'd rather show "quality family" programming like a show about polygamy ("Sister Wives"). 
Btw, I also stopped shopping at Lowes as did most of the Muslim community in my area. I also gave up on TLC. "The learning channel" my a$$


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> Russell Simmons bought out all the ad space after lowes pulled out. It was TLC that gave in to the pressure & canceled the show. They'd rather show "quality family" programming like a show about polygamy ("Sister Wives").
> Btw, I also stopped shopping at Lowes as did most of the Muslim community in my area. I also gave up on TLC. "The learning channel" my a$$



The only thing I watch on TLC is the little couple, love them and I have a slight addiction to obese people so I watch those 600 lbs show.

I really liked American Muslim...I only catch Shahs here and there on repeats. I HATE that polygamy crap, and the fact they came out with Another one why??? And the Diggers, sick of them too.

Also I agree with you in you prior posts about what Americans want to see of Muslims.


----------



## creighbaby

Ladybug09 said:


> The only thing I watch on TLC is the little couple, love them and I have a slight addiction to obese people so I watch those 600 lbs show.
> 
> I really liked American Muslim...I only catch Shahs here and there on repeats. I HATE that polygamy crap, and the fact they came out with Another one why??? And the Diggers, sick of them too.
> 
> Also I agree with you in you prior posts about what Americans want to see of Muslims.




I was watching the 600 pound show until I noticed that the doctor was one of the executive producers. It became too self serving for me.


----------



## creighbaby

zaara10 said:


> Russell Simmons bought out all the ad space after lowes pulled out. It was TLC that gave in to the pressure & canceled the show. They'd rather show "quality family" programming like a show about polygamy ("Sister Wives").
> Btw, I also stopped shopping at Lowes as did most of the Muslim community in my area. I also gave up on TLC. "The learning channel" my a$$




A&e used to be called arts and entertainment. Not too much arts going on over there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

creighbaby said:


> A&e used to be called arts and entertainment. Not too much arts going on over there.



Not ANY videos being show on MTV


----------



## Ladybug09

creighbaby said:


> I was watching the 600 pound show until I noticed that the doctor was one of the executive producers. It became too self serving for me.


Actually that's not that big a deal. Many of the stars on the show are allowed to be consulting producers of their show. On the Little Couple, Ben and Jen are listed as Consulting Producers.


----------



## TokyoBound

Wow, so Lilli is engaged to her new man.  The not surprisingly over the top ostentatious ring is on her instagram.  Is this a ploy to make herself interesting and stay on the Shahs?  Her man seems thirsty for fame too.


----------



## TokyoBound

Never mind, I guess it is early April Fools.  Still, it would have been funny to see how upset that would have made poor Jessica who is still waiting for that ring!


----------



## Slavisa

TokyoBound said:


> Never mind, I guess it is early April Fools.  Still, it would have been funny to see how upset that would have made poor Jessica who is still waiting for that ring!



I think I have seen that ring photo on her blog before? Surely she isn't that much of a bimbo that she couldn't even get the April Fools day correct?!


----------



## Slavisa

Well I'll be damned.


----------



## GoGlam

I saw that late last night as I was going to bed and thought "April fools!"

Then I thought, the previous mentions of that ring were that it was made for her and "hardwork pays off" as a hashtag.  I don't think she purchased the ring.  I think I was borrowed.

So there is potential that she could be engaged and the ring is just now purchased.  If this stone is good quality AND real, it could be several hundred thousand in wholesale value to a jeweler.

Does her new man have that kind of money? It all seems to be very new money and judging by how he spends.. He's probably leasing a lot of what it looks like he has.  But who knows..

I'm just curious if she's engaged or not!


----------



## Love4H

That's one sick diamond I must say!!!


----------



## coachariffic

Apparently it's real


----------



## summer2815

She is really engaged!??!  Something seems so off about this guy.


----------



## TokyoBound

I know, I really don't see this engagement lasting long enough to even get to the wedding.  The only thing they seem to have in common is their love of flashy objects.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She has a thing for men in the luxury car, selling and buying business, flashy and gaudy.


----------



## Sassys

Guess she will now try to get a spin-off wedding show on Bravo.

She mentioned the ring was copied from a fake one she always wears. Uh, I hope she got it appraised.


----------



## coachariffic

I agree the guy does seem off and fake. 

So does that ring and the engagement. The video she posted on her IG is of the ring but not on her hand and the original ring picture, the in the montage photo, is in a ring store, you can see the other rings in the background. It's all fishy.


----------



## Sassys

coachariffic said:


> I agree the guy does seem off and fake.
> 
> So does that ring and the engagement. The video she posted on her IG is of the ring but not on her hand and the original ring picture, the in the montage photo, is in a ring store, you can see the other rings in the background. It's all fishy.



there are to many damn pics of them kissing on her instagram. If you need that much PDA, you are trying to hard to prove something. What kind of loser says to someone "can you please take our pic kissing"?


----------



## coachariffic

Sassys said:


> there are to many damn pics of them kissing on her instagram. If you need that much PDA, you are trying to hard to prove something. What kind of loser says to "someone can you please take our pic kissing"?



Seriously! 

And his constant posting of his luxury goods means it all fake as well. Who needs to do that?


----------



## Sassys

coachariffic said:


> Seriously!
> 
> And his constant posting of his luxury goods means it all fake as well. Who needs to do that?



Also find it interesting that her BFF Jennifer Stano did not congratulate her on her instagram. Jennifer always mentions events in her friends lives on her instagram account.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coachariffic said:


> I agree the guy does seem off and fake.
> 
> So does that ring and the engagement. The video she posted on her IG is of the ring but not on her hand and the original ring picture, the in the montage photo, is in a ring store, you can see the other rings in the background. It's all fishy.



Photoshopped!  Damn shame.


----------



## coachariffic

Sassys said:


> Also find it interesting that her BFF Jennifer Stano did not congratulate her on her instagram. Jennifer always mentions events in her friends lives on her instagram account.



Are they still BFF?


----------



## Sassys

coachariffic said:


> Are they still BFF?



They are still friends. Lilly was at Jennifer's birthday party recently.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> there are to many damn pics of them kissing on her instagram. If you need that much PDA, you are trying to hard to prove something. What kind of loser says to someone "can you please take our pic kissing"?



That's what my Mom always says also...about the PDA.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> there are to many damn pics of them kissing on her instagram. If you need that much PDA, you are trying to hard to prove something. *What kind of loser says to someone "can you please take our pic kissing"?*



99.9 percent of instagram has pics like this. Especially the celebs, "celebs" and so called celebs. I feel sorry for the people that work for these narcissistic a-holes.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Sassys said:


> Guess she will now try to get a spin-off wedding show on Bravo.
> 
> She mentioned the ring was copied from a fake one she always wears. Uh, I hope she got it appraised.


Oh God, I hope not! After that ridiculously over the top party she threw herself for her 30th, can you imagine what her wedding will be like with this flashy douche?


----------



## Sassys

NBCUniversal Cable Entertainment Upfronts in NYC 5/16
JJB-Source

I knew MJ wasn't pregnant


----------



## AECornell

Aw Lilly isn't there. Sad. Haha.


----------



## Chanel522

This is one peculiar looking group of ppl!!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Pazdzernika

What are the photos of MJ for?


----------



## DrDior

Pazdzernika said:


> What are the photos of MJ for?



To demonstrate the wondrous powers of photoshop.


----------



## merc_g

drdior said:


> to demonstrate the wondrous powers of photoshop.




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

BagOuttaHell said:


> 99.9 percent of instagram has pics like this. Especially the celebs, "celebs" and so called celebs. I feel sorry for the people that work for these *narcissistic a-holes*.



You're being a bit too generous, they don't even deserve that^


----------



## *schmoo*

drdior said:


> to demonstrate the wondrous powers of photoshop.




lol


----------



## Samia

drdior said:


> to demonstrate the wondrous powers of photoshop.




&#128514;


----------



## Ladybug09

A mess.


----------



## nastasja

He finally did it.


----------



## needloub

killerlife said:


> He finally did it.
> View attachment 2674298
> View attachment 2674299



Gorgeous ring!


----------



## Sassys

About time! Why do people always say their ring is custom, when other people have that ring?


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> Gorgeous ring!



Indeed!



Sassys said:


> About time! Why do people always say their ring is custom, when other people have that ring?



Because maybe it is custom, perhaps he worked with a designer selecting the stone sizes, the band, etc.  even though the look of it may look very similar to others out there.


----------



## AECornell

Happy for them  The ring is stunning!



killerlife said:


> He finally did it.
> View attachment 2674298
> View attachment 2674299


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh wow!  I just looked at Jessica's Instagram and she needs to lay off the Botox and lip fillers.


----------



## GoGlam

That's great news! Their engagement party is on Instagram.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh wow!  I just looked at Jessica's Instagram and she needs to lay off the Botox and lip fillers.



She looks older than she actually is.


----------



## azania

zaara10 said:


> She looks older than she actually is.




She really does. Especially for someone who is bragging about being "young" and "half the age of the others".


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nice ring. 

I agree. She does look older. Is she even 25?


----------



## zaara10

This was on my fb newsfeed. She's starting to look old & kardashian-ish! The ps road is a dangerous one, please stop!


----------



## flwrgirl

DrDior said:


> To demonstrate the wondrous powers of photoshop.



  Made me spit my water out.


----------



## Sassys

"Shahs of Sunset" star Golnesa "GG" Gharachedaghi orchestrated a fat trade between her stomach and her *** ... and it looks like both parts came up winners in the deal. 

GG hit up Dr. Rollins at Elite Body Sculpture in Beverly Hills recently -- same place Shanna Moakler went last year -- where she received a Brazilian butt lift and an Airsculpt Laser Liposculpture to suck fat out of her abdomen ... then had it transferred into her butt. 

In all, we're told the quickie procedure took three inches off her waistline and removed 1 liter of pure fat.

Mission accomplished.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz374sIyXJ7


----------



## AECornell

I mean, she looks good.



Sassys said:


> "Shahs of Sunset" star Golnesa "GG" Gharachedaghi orchestrated a fat trade between her stomach and her *** ... and it looks like both parts came up winners in the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> GG hit up Dr. Rollins at Elite Body Sculpture in Beverly Hills recently -- same place Shanna Moakler went last year -- where she received a Brazilian butt lift and an Airsculpt Laser Liposculpture to suck fat out of her abdomen ... then had it transferred into her butt.
> 
> 
> 
> In all, we're told the quickie procedure took three inches off her waistline and removed 1 liter of pure fat.
> 
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz374sIyXJ7


----------



## Swanky

She looks better. . .  did she share this? I'd rather die than broadcast that


----------



## Goldfox

If I went to get a surgically fixed ***, and they gave me *that*... I would seriously regret not trying out some serious squats first!


----------



## DC-Cutie

GG should have went to dr nassif for a nose revision. But her new stomach looks good.


----------



## AECornell

Yeah I think I would have fixed the nose before the body. 



DC-Cutie said:


> GG should have went to dr nassif for a nose revision. But her new stomach looks good.


----------



## bobobob

Being a reality television personality is a fickle business.

And this has been proven once again after Shahs Of Sunset's Lilly Ghalichi was fired from the show for being too boring.

The 31-year-old 'Persian Barbie' has been a main cast member on the Bravo programnme since its second season, but that has not been enough to stop her from being axed.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lly-Ghalichi-sacked-boring.html#ixzz37C6LC6aw


----------



## flwrgirl

bobobob said:


> Being a reality television personality is a fickle business.
> 
> And this has been proven once again after Shahs Of Sunset's Lilly Ghalichi was fired from the show for being too boring.
> 
> The 31-year-old 'Persian Barbie' has been a main cast member on the Bravo programnme since its second season, but that has not been enough to stop her from being axed.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lly-Ghalichi-sacked-boring.html#ixzz37C6LC6aw



Not surprised. She was really boring and brought nothing to the show.


----------



## Sassys

She really needs to get a life


----------



## AECornell

I wonder how much thinner she would look if she got a breast reduction. Sometimes when people have a really large chest, it makes them look bigger than they really are. I can't imagine having boobs that big is comfortable in the least bit.


----------



## creighbaby

Sassys said:


> She really needs to get a life



You forgot one:


----------



## zaara10

What in the hell?! Is this for a photo shoot? She's crazy.


----------



## ScottyGal

I cringed for her when I saw these pics on the Daily Mail..


----------



## kemilia

I agree with getting her boobs reduced--they can make smaller/shorter women look fat. 


Photo shoot or no--good PR for the Shahs (miss that show).


----------



## kemilia

zaara10 said:


> This was on my fb newsfeed. She's starting to look old & kardashian-ish! The ps road is a dangerous one, please stop!
> View attachment 2679758


All these women just look alike--seems there is only one way to look now if you have PS!


----------



## Ladybug09

for me a reductions would depend on scaring potential...depends if you have any pain from the size also.....Unless they were just uncomfortable, I would rather keep big voluptuous titties, than to have scarred up itty bitty ones.

also, reduction doesn't always make people looks smaller....some people just look odd after reduction...ie, while still pretty,Queen Latifah, her upper torso looks like a block.
Drew Barrymore, Christina Ricci, their reductions look normal on them.


----------



## zippie

DC-Cutie said:


> GG should have went to dr nassif for a nose revision. But her new stomach looks good.


 
She did have her nose done years ago.


----------



## guccimamma

ugly, all of it


----------



## nastasja

And to think...those are heavily photoshopped.


----------



## guccimamma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She looks better. . .  did she share this? I'd rather die than broadcast that
> 
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/07/09/0709-gg-golnesa-shahs-of-sunset-plastic-surgery-before-after-sub-3.jpg



she probably had to release it, i'm sure she got the surgery free..and that was part of the deal.

free surgery would be great, but i could never be one of those before/after photos...i would die.


----------



## Sassys

"Shahs of Sunset" producers are adding more sex and drama for the upcoming 4th season ... by hiring a new chick  ... who's trying to remarry her ex-husband. 

TMZ broke the story ... Lilly Ghalichi was 86'd from the show and now we've learned she's been replaced by Asifa Mirza -- a 34-year-old graduate school student living a pampered life courtesy of her retired ex-hubby, Bobby.  As for the sex and drama -- Asifa and Bobby divorced after 14 months of marriage .... yet they're currently banging again. Who says you can't go back?

We're also told GG's gonna have a major storyline, too -- accusing Mike of trying to have sex with her in Turkey last year -- and even submitting to a lie detector test.
Preview: http://www.bravotv.com/shahs-of-sunset/season-4/videos/sneak-peek-its-time-for-shahs

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3CqgEgLNS


----------



## ScottyGal

I can't wait for the new season, I love Shahs of Sunset


----------



## kemilia

I still look for Diamond Water but I don't think it made it to the Midwest. Love the Shahs anyway.


----------



## bobobob

> Premieres Monday, March 2nd at 9:00 pm ET/PT
> The glittery and gold-drenched cast is living the good life, riding high and taking some big chances to find happiness in their professional, artistic and romantic lives. When a scandalous accusation from one of their own shakes the group to the core, lifelong friendships are in jeopardy. Reza Farahan, Golnesa "GG" Gharachedaghi, Mercedes "MJ" Javid, Asa Soltan Rahmati and Mike Shouhed return along with a sultry new cast member Asifa Mirza.



http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/bravo-announces-new-and-returning-shows


----------



## xikry5talix

kemilia said:


> I still look for Diamond Water but I don't think it made it to the Midwest. Love the Shahs anyway.



I live in OC, California where you think people would buy that gimmick right up but haven't seen it either.


----------



## girlonthecoast

I'm interested to see how the current cast reacts to the new cast member.

I think in one of the previews I watched a major plot point this season will be GG saying that Mike raped her. I don't know about the rest of you but I watch Shahs for frothy entertainment not to be hit with heavy subject matter like this.


----------



## Sassys

girlonthecoast said:


> I'm interested to see how the current cast reacts to the new cast member.
> 
> I think in one of the previews I watched a major plot point this season will be GG saying that Mike raped her. I don't know about the rest of you but I watch Shahs for frothy entertainment not to be hit with heavy subject matter like this.



He raped her, yet she hasn't filed charges :okay:


----------



## Love4H

Raped her or tried to have sex and she refused and he stopped right there? There's a difference.


----------



## zaara10

Love4H said:


> Raped her or tried to have sex and she refused and he stopped right there? There's a difference.




Alcohol was surely involved. They're way too old to be acting so messy. Is Mike still engaged to jessica?


----------



## ScottyGal

New season starts tomorrow!


----------



## Samia

_Lee said:


> New season starts tomorrow!




Thanks! I will be watching.. It's mine and my sister's guilty pleasure &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

Samia said:


> Thanks! I will be watching.. It's mine and my sister's guilty pleasure &#9786;&#65039;



It is indeed my guilty pleasure too! &#128512;&#128518;


----------



## Glitterandstuds

What has happen to Jessica's face?  Something is different.


----------



## zaara10

Glitterandstuds said:


> What has happen to Jessica's face?  Something is different.




I never thought she was cute before & now after whatever she had done she looks worse. Ironic that mike was telling Asifa to act like a lady when it was his lady who made the crass comment to everyone that "for the past 3 yrs, only person that's been sucking his **** has been me!" Eww. Mike is stupid, running away w/ that guy's jacket.
This group has a crazy way of celebrating Nurooz! I've never known ppl to board a party bus to do it, lol.


----------



## melga.

Glitterandstuds said:


> What has happen to Jessica's face?  Something is different.



She is a lot less tan than the last seasons!


----------



## ScottyGal

The jacket thing was so stupid


----------



## nastasja

I have a feeling they're going to villainize Jessica this season.


----------



## leoparda

MJ algo got butt surgery.. I didn't watch the beginning did she say anything about her surgery? I know GG did..

Mike I never really cared for him he seems to materialistic always talking about money


----------



## Samia

As usual this show never disappoints!!


----------



## krissa

leoparda said:


> MJ algo got butt surgery.. I didn't watch the beginning did she say anything about her surgery? I know GG did..
> 
> Mike I never really cared for him he seems to materialistic always talking about money



Did she really? I thought it was all natural. Did she have lipo too? She looked great in the opening scene.


----------



## krissa

krissa said:


> Did she really? I thought it was all natural. Did she have lipo too? She looked great in the opening scene.



Ignore. Idk why I keep confusing mj and Asa &#128584;


----------



## anabanana745

killerlife said:


> I have a feeling they're going to villainize Jessica this season.




I don't think she likes Mike's friends so that wouldn't be surprising. "Who cares about these stupid people you're too good for this...bla bla bla"


----------



## zaara10

_Lee said:


> The jacket thing was so stupid




What grown man acts like that? So childish.


----------



## SummerMango

zaara10 said:


> What grown man acts like that? So childish.




Exactly!! Both Mike and Reza were acting like mean girls towards Bobby. Snickering behind his back. All their celebrations always ends up in a fight.


----------



## ScottyGal

SummerMango said:


> Exactly!! Both Mike and Reza were acting like mean girls towards Bobby. Snickering behind his back. All their celebrations always ends up in a fight.





zaara10 said:


> What grown man acts like that? So childish.



I totally agree - they did have a 'mean girl' mentality.


----------



## Bentley1

Mike seems abusive.
I would be scared to go home with him if I were Jessica. He is a mean, angry, aggressive drunk.


----------



## krissa

zaara10 said:


> What grown man acts like that? So childish.



He seems incredibly insecure. He prob uses drinking as an excuse to behave badly.


----------



## SummerMango

krissa said:


> He seems incredibly insecure. He prob uses drinking as an excuse to behave badly.




Yes, exactly as this has happened more than once. GG also has used the same drinking excuse before. I don't know what to think of Asifa yet. Is she an instigator?


----------



## melga.

Omg Mike and Jessica have such a weird way of dealing with how he is behaving when he's drunk! Jessica putting her hand on Mike's face like that?! Who does that to their SO? This is not the first time BTW she's doing this, in the previous episodes she does it as well. She treats him like a child that can not be dealt with. I can't wrap my head around it! I understand that as his girlfriend she does have to keep him in check somehow but this is not the way to do it, is it? 

Am I the only one finding it weird?

P.S. English is not my first language so excuse the grammar mistakes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

melga. said:


> Omg Mike and Jessica have such a weird way of dealing with how he is behaving when he's drunk! Jessica putting her hand on Mike's face like that?! Who does that to their SO? This is not the first time BTW she's doing this, in the previous episodes she does it as well. She treats him like a child that can not be dealt with. I can't wrap my head around it! I understand that as his girlfriend she does have to keep him in check somehow but this is not the way to do it, is it?
> 
> Am I the only one finding it weird?
> 
> P.S. English is not my first language so excuse the grammar mistakes!



It's very strange. Couldn't be me. I can't stand men that can't hold their liquor.


----------



## SummerMango

melga. said:


> Omg Mike and Jessica have such a weird way of dealing with how he is behaving when he's drunk! Jessica putting her hand on Mike's face like that?! Who does that to their SO? This is not the first time BTW she's doing this, in the previous episodes she does it as well. She treats him like a child that can not be dealt with. I can't wrap my head around it! I understand that as his girlfriend she does have to keep him in check somehow but this is not the way to do it, is it?
> 
> Am I the only one finding it weird?
> 
> P.S. English is not my first language so excuse the grammar mistakes!




No, you are not the only one. It is extremely weird. She talks to him like she would a child. Both are very weird.


----------



## Sassys

Okay, just watched. What kind of man steals clothes from another man and his girlfriend doesn't take the jacket from him and return it to its owner???

It was so stupid of them to even comment about his jacket. Both are 40yr old men and not 12yr old girls.

I get gay vibes from MJ's man.


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> Okay, just watched. What kind of man steals clothes from another man and his girlfriend doesn't take the jacket from him and return it to its owner???
> 
> It was so stupid of them to even comment about his jacket. Both are 40yr old men and not 12yr old girls.
> 
> I get gay vibes from MJ's man.



Yes! There's def something off about the pair. It looked too forced.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Okay, just watched. What kind of man steals clothes from another man and his girlfriend doesn't take the jacket from him and return it to its owner???
> 
> It was so stupid of them to even comment about his jacket.


 exactly. I was like this the whole time


----------



## ScottyGal

melga. said:


> Omg Mike and Jessica have such a weird way of dealing with how he is behaving when he's drunk! Jessica putting her hand on Mike's face like that?! Who does that to their SO? This is not the first time BTW she's doing this, in the previous episodes she does it as well. She treats him like a child that can not be dealt with. I can't wrap my head around it! I understand that as his girlfriend she does have to keep him in check somehow but this is not the way to do it, is it?
> 
> Am I the only one finding it weird?
> 
> P.S. English is not my first language so excuse the grammar mistakes!



+1

Totally agree.


----------



## girlonthecoast

krissa said:


> He seems incredibly insecure. He prob uses drinking as an excuse to behave badly.


I haven't watched the first episode of the third season yet but the impression I always got from Mike, since season one, was that he was very insecure especially about his finances.

I wish he was more content about what he already has instead of what other people, like his brothers, have.


----------



## krissa

girlonthecoast said:


> I haven't watched the first episode of the third season yet but the impression I always got from Mike, since season one, was that he was very insecure especially about his finances.
> 
> I wish he was more content about what he already has instead of what other people, like his brothers, have.



Exactly. Add in Jessica coming from a well of family and not having the funds to provide a life that she's used to.


----------



## AECornell

I didn't see the first episode but I just watched the one where they rented the house (ok, almost the whole episode), was that the 2nd or 3rd one? Anyways, I think Jessica has gained weight, that's why she looks different. She also looks really tired. 

This show seems to be losing its appeal to me. I didn't even know when the first episode was on and this one was annoying to watch.


----------



## GoGlam

AECornell said:


> I didn't see the first episode but I just watched the one where they rented the house (ok, almost the whole episode), was that the 2nd or 3rd one? Anyways, I think Jessica has gained weight, that's why she looks different. She also looks really tired.
> 
> This show seems to be losing its appeal to me. I didn't even know when the first episode was on and this one was annoying to watch.




Yes I agree, I think she gained weight.  Her arms and face looked completely different in the flashback shots bc they were much thinner.


----------



## nastasja

Besides GG, they ALL gained weight!


----------



## zaara10

GoGlam said:


> Yes I agree, I think she gained weight.  Her arms and face looked completely different in the flashback shots bc they were much thinner.


I think she's wearing less eye makeup or something too. Her skin looked bad. She irritates me bc she seems to think she's better than everyone else. And she was clearly lying about not getting physical w/ Bobby as seen on the tape.  
It was immature of mike to say something to Adam about not being named a best man or whatever for the wedding.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> I think she's wearing less eye makeup or something too. Her skin looked bad. She irritates me bc she seems to think she's better than everyone else. And she was clearly lying about not getting physical w/ Bobby as seen on the tape.
> *It was immature of mike to say something to Adam about not being named a best man or whatever for the wedding.*



yes it was.  the couple getting married have the right to pick and choose whoever they want to be in the wedding party and if your feelings are hurt you swallow them.

so ... GG is going to spend this season with a story-line saying Mike tried to "rape" her in Turkey?


----------



## DC-Cutie

What irritated me most was Jessica saying over and over 'we don't care about _these_ people'. As if she was somebody!

Last season she was cool. But she's really feeling herself this season. Her face is frozen and puffy


----------



## SummerMango

sgj99 said:


> yes it was.  the couple getting married have the right to pick and choose whoever they want to be in the wedding party and if your feelings are hurt you swallow them.
> 
> 
> 
> so ... GG is going to spend this season with a story-line saying Mike tried to "rape" her in Turkey?




Now, she is saying she never said Mike raped her. 

http://www.inquisitr.com/1790519/sh...claims-she-never-said-mike-shouhed-raped-her/


----------



## Sassys

krissa said:


> Exactly. Add in Jessica coming from a well of family and not having the funds to provide a life that she's used to.



I don't recall ever seeing Jessica's parents nor her speak of them. How do you know, they are well off?


----------



## SummerMango

Sassys said:


> I don't recall ever seeing Jessica's parents nor her speak of them. How do you know, they are well off?




That is what I was thinking too! I remember Mike saying he bought her the Chanel purse and such.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm still laughing at MJ going through that guys phone


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jessica really has become annoying


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> I don't recall ever seeing Jessica's parents nor her speak of them. How do you know, they are well off?



Idk why I feel like they mentioned it on the show, but her dad is the CEO of Fuji water.


----------



## SummerMango

Is it just me or has GG really mellowed this season? When Asifa was going on and on about GG's apartment being a mess and such, I thought GG would lash out but she just laughed it out. Before she has gone off at Asa, MJ and her sister. Also am I the only one who thinks Asifa was just brought in as a cast and didn't know anyone even GG before hand? The dynamics just seems off.


----------



## DC-Cutie

SummerMango said:


> Is it just me or has GG really mellowed this season? When Asifa was going on and on about GG's apartment being a mess and such, I thought GG would lash out but she just laughed it out. Before she has gone off at Asa, MJ and her sister. Also am I the only one who thinks Asifa was just brought in as a cast and didn't know anyone even GG before hand? The dynamics just seems off.


 
yes very off....


Are they roommates now?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> yes very off....
> 
> 
> Are they roommates now?



Yes, the new girl's lease was up and she is suppose to be getting a place with her man. Not sure why, she can't move in with the boyfriend (I fell asleep).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Yes, the new girl's lease was up and she is suppose to be getting a place with her man. Not sure why, she can't move in with the boyfriend (I fell asleep).


 
fakesters!  I swear GG has a new place to live every season


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jessica could be gorgeous if she laid off whatever it is she is doing to her face. She reminds me of JLo.

I believe she is a nurse. I remember seeing on IG that her mom died from cancer. I think it was of the breast.

She could do better than Mike. IMO. He is lazy and I have no idea what he does. Even his family thinks so.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> fakesters!  I swear GG has a new place to live every season



I KNOW!!! I was saying to myself, wait, didn't she have a new duplex condo last season.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jessica could be gorgeous if she laid off whatever it is she is doing to her face. She reminds me of JLo.
> 
> I believe she is a nurse. I remember seeing on IG that her mom died from cancer. I think it was of the breast.
> 
> She could do better than Mike. IMO. He is lazy and I have no idea what he does. Even his family thinks so.



It pissed me off so bad, how he sat there while she served him breakfast. I don't mind cooking for my man, but once you start acting like it's my job to serve you, OH HELL NO.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> It pissed me off so bad, how he sat there while she served him breakfast. I don't mind cooking for my man, but once you start acting like it's my job to serve you, OH HELL NO.



Didn't she convert too?

I don't know about this. My friend said on WWHL Reza said she has a smaller engagement ring. 

Something isn't right with these two.


----------



## nastasja

She's been jumping thru hoops for him the entire time. She's made her own bed.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is true. Another thing about this show since you guys busted them for wearing fakes on practically the very first episode, I don't believe anything when it comes to them and their "designer" wares. It all is very sus to me.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> That is true. Another thing about this show since you guys busted them for wearing fakes on practically the very first episode, I don't believe anything when it comes to them and their "designer" wares. It all is very sus to me.



I busted Rezza last season, when he bought caviar form the vending machines. He put $100 bills in the machine, but the machine doesn't take $100 bills. The largest bill you can use is a $20. He also said it was $3500.00, but there was no such item in the machine when I looked into it.

I also find it very suspect, they never show all of Asa's home. It's like she only lives in one area of her house. Now, I can understand not allowing cameras in your house for reality TV, but she doesn't strike me as the type to not let cameras go everywhere, especially since they are allowed in her parent's home.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> *Didn't she convert too?*
> 
> I don't know about this. My friend said on WWHL Reza said she has a smaller engagement ring.
> 
> Something isn't right with these two.



Yes. What woman converts for her boyfriend. There better be a damn ring on my finger before I would consider converting. So, if you break up with your boyfriend, you did all of that for nothing?? Nope, not doing it.


----------



## AECornell

I always wondered about people who converted for a marriage. Like if they do it so they can marry the person or appease that persons family, do they really feel Jewish or catholic or whatever the religion may be. I can understand people who do it who find that religion on their own feeling like they are now that religion, but I wonder about the "do it for someone else" people. I guess I wonder more about people who convert to Judaism because I know Jews feel as if it's a race and not a religion. 

This is coming from the formerly Catholic girl, so I have lots of curiosities about religion in general. 

I did think the mitzvah was sweet though. She was really emotional. I was touched.



Sassys said:


> Yes. What woman converts for her boyfriend. There better be a damn ring on my finger before I would consider converting. So, if you break up with your boyfriend, you did all of that for nothing?? Nope, not doing it.


----------



## littlerock

AECornell said:


> I always wondered about people who converted for a marriage. Like if they do it so they can marry the person or appease that persons family, do they really feel Jewish or catholic or whatever the religion may be. I can understand people who do it who find that religion on their own feeling like they are now that religion, but I wonder about the "do it for someone else" people. I guess I wonder more about people who convert to Judaism because I know Jews feel as if it's a race and not a religion.
> 
> This is coming from the formerly Catholic girl, so I have lots of curiosities about religion in general.
> 
> I did think the mitzvah was sweet though. She was really emotional. I was touched.



*raises hand*

I was not raised religious at all. My parents were more of the spiritual hippie type. More of the love mother nature not the bible/ Jesus type, iykwim. But my husband is Jewish and it runs *deep*. Both of his grandparents were holocaust survivors and barely escaped Auschwitz with their lives, after their entire families were wiped out. They lost everyone in their entire family and moved to america to start their own. I am raising my son (their great grandson) Jewish for them. It has become important to *me* to do so. I've met with a Rabbi and plan to officially convert so I am better able to raise my Son with some Jewish faith.


----------



## nastasja

AECornell said:


> I did think the mitzvah was sweet though. She was really emotional.




I thought she was overly emotional because he came running over with flowers. I'm sure, for a hot second, she thought he was going to propose.


----------



## SummerMango

Sassys said:


> Yes, the new girl's lease was up and she is suppose to be getting a place with her man. Not sure why, she can't move in with the boyfriend (I fell asleep).




Hahaha that is what I was thinking too! Why couldn't she just move in with Bobby? 

Yes, Mike didn't even attempt to help her make the bed or cook breakfast? When I start making the bed and if my DH is on his side, he automatically starts straightening up without me asking. Same with me while I am making breakfast, he helps me. It is so sad to see Jessica do all the work while Mike acts like a big baby. Ewwww when he said, "my Sweety, my cutie, my princess" Hehe reminded me of the proposal video where the girl beats up the guy who is proposing with a violin [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Also wonder what work Mike does now?


----------



## AECornell

Awesome LR! I always wonder about people who convert and how it feels to them. I don't don't know how better to explain it but I get so curious about how people feel once they do. Like if there is a period of time where it feels sort of odd or if it's a natural all of a sudden "I'm _____." 

I walked away from my confirmation (catholic) half way through because I thought "wait, how do I know I want to be catholic? I don't know anything about other religions." Then I went to baptist church group after that, then in college talked a lot to Mormon friends I had. All of those experiences left me at no religion at all, go figure, lol. I'm glad I explored though. 

I hope Jessica embraces Judaism 100% as her own. Even if she started to convert for Mike, I'm sure she continued on the journey for herself.



littlerock said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> 
> 
> I was not raised religious at all. My parents were more of the spiritual hippie type. More of the love mother nature not the bible/ Jesus type, iykwim. But my husband is Jewish and it runs *deep*. Both of his grandparents were holocaust survivors and barely escaped Auschwitz with their lives, after their entire families were wiped out. They lost everyone in their entire family and moved to america to start their own. I am raising my son (their great grandson) Jewish for them. It has become important to *me* to do so. I've met with a Rabbi and plan to officially convert so I am better able to raise my Son with some Jewish faith.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I thought she was emotional because she was thinking - "Damn! I've done all this for Mike and he STIL hasn't proposed!  What if he doesn't?  Am I still Jewish....  Oh gosh what have I done?"


----------



## AECornell

She was definitely emotional because of the conversion. She was sobbing in the water and when she was repeating the prayer. I can imagine it's a highly emotional thing to convert, or be baptized later in life. 



killerlife said:


> I thought she was overly emotional because he came running over with flowers. I'm sure, for a hot second, she thought he was going to propose.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Its odd you never see her father on the show.  Everything is centered around Mike.  or maybe her family doesn't want to be on TV


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> What irritated me most was Jessica saying over and over 'we don't care about _these_ people'. As if she was somebody!
> 
> 
> 
> Last season she was cool. But she's really feeling herself this season. Her face is frozen and puffy




Yeah the phrase "these people" is not cool to use. Based on some of the stuff she was saying over breakfast about mike cutting the cord & seeing the way mike's mom is & his relationship w/ her, I can already foresee some MIL issues there. And now that she converted, she can forever use that in an argument! Lol. 
If her dad is the CEO of Fuji water, I wonder how she feels about Asa's diamond water.


----------



## SummerMango

zaara10 said:


> Yeah the phrase "these people" is not cool to use. Based on some of the stuff she was saying over breakfast about mike cutting the cord & seeing the way mike's mom is & his relationship w/ her, I can already foresee some MIL issues there. And now that she converted, she can forever use that in an argument! Lol.
> If her dad is the CEO of Fuji water, I wonder how she feels about Asa's diamond water.




I was thinking the same thing. Mike's Mom must not be too happy after hearing this. Reza did say, "Jessica doesn't like us."  Also I didn't understand why Mike was commenting that they packed for 72 days when he was carrying in all the bags but Jessica didn't even stay the night.


----------



## lucywife

AECornell said:


> I did think the mitzvah was sweet though. She was really emotional. I was touched.


 It was a very powerful emotional experience for her, I can imagine. I was touched also.


----------



## Love4H

I never liked this Jessica. She's snobbish, arrogant, bitter and fake. I think she's the reason mike acts weird this season. He was a great guy the first three seasons.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> I never liked this Jessica. She's snobbish, arrogant, bitter and fake. I think she's the reason mike acts weird this season. He was a great guy the first three seasons.


 
He was the voice of reason... now he's a drunk


----------



## Sassys

Thirst!


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Thirst!



Okay! Geaux awf Ms. Golnesa.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, so I see the new boobs.  But that butt is still non-existent


----------



## zaara10

Umm eww. Why the low budget photo shoot? Seriously thirsty.


----------



## Bentley1

love4h said:


> i never liked this jessica. She's snobbish, arrogant, bitter and fake. I think she's the reason mike acts weird this season. He was a great guy the first three seasons.




+ 1


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> Umm eww. Why the low budget photo shoot? Seriously thirsty.


 
she's lowbudget, so yea....


----------



## SummerMango

Sassys said:


> Thirst!




Ewww why[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AECornell

The only thing she has going for her are those giant fake boobs and the fact that she's thin. Other than that... she still looks like a chihuahua.


----------



## nastasja

Terrible!!!


----------



## dr.pepper

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought she was emotional because she was thinking - "Damn! I've done all this for Mike and he STIL hasn't proposed!  What if he doesn't?  Am I still Jewish....  Oh gosh what have I done?"




Same. I was not touched. The woman was freaking out her life has come to this. 

This is my first season watching this show but it is kind of a train wreck and I dig it.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought she was emotional because she was thinking - "Damn! I've done all this for Mike and he STIL hasn't proposed!  What if he doesn't?  Am I still Jewish....  Oh gosh what have I done?"



I thought she was crying because she damn near died, that wave that went over her was huge


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> The only thing she has going for her are those giant fake boobs and the fact that she's thin. Other than that... she still looks like a chihuahua.




Lol she really does! 

She's thin but she's "skinny fat." No muscle definition to speak of and she has cellulite. Nothing wrong with it, but she tries to come off as something she's not. I'm shocked they didn't photoshop her thigh in the pic where she's straddling the sand. 

And where the heck are butt implants? She went through all that and her backside is still flat. What gives.


----------



## AECornell

I agree! I'm thin but have no muscle tone, either, after having a baby. There's no way I'd be out there posing like that! Being thin is one thing, but then when you're not in shape (me included) it's not sexy. I'm dreading going to the pool this summer.

That's the first thing I thought, where's the butt?



Bentley1 said:


> Lol she really does!
> 
> She's thin but she's "skinny fat." No muscle definition to speak of and she has cellulite. Nothing wrong with it, but she tries to come off as something she's not. I'm shocked they didn't photoshop her thigh in the pic where she's straddling the sand.
> 
> And where the heck are butt implants? She went through all that and her backside is still flat. What gives.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Lol she really does!
> 
> She's thin but she's "skinny fat." No muscle definition to speak of and she has cellulite. Nothing wrong with it, but she tries to come off as something she's not. I'm shocked they didn't photoshop her thigh in the pic where she's straddling the sand.
> 
> And where the heck are butt implants? She went through all that and her backside is still flat. What gives.



She didn't get implants. She got Lipo and had the fat injected into her butt.


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> I agree! I'm thin but have no muscle tone, either, after having a baby. There's no way I'd be out there posing like that! Being thin is one thing, but then when you're not in shape (me included) it's not sexy. I'm dreading going to the pool this summer.
> 
> That's the first thing I thought, where's the butt?




I'm sure you look great! I know what you mean though, I surely don't feel ready for bikini season either! I just started back at the gym a few weeks ago to try and get my summer shape back. GG may need to do the same, or get better photoshop.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> She didn't get implants. She got Lipo and had the fat injected into her butt.




Sorry, I meant to say fat transplant. But her butt just looks flat still, so not sure where it all went. All that pain she complains of on the episodes for nothing.


----------



## AECornell

Bahaha I know right!! She needs to hire Kim's guy. He can clearly make anyone look better.

I've never been to the gym or really worked out, so that's my first problem. I don't know how to work any of the machines. It's finally gotten warmer so I'm going to try and run again. Last time I did it was 6 weeks after I gave birth. Not a great idea. I'll just say bladder control was pretty bad, lol.



Bentley1 said:


> I'm sure you look great! I know what you mean though, I surely don't feel ready for bikini season either! I just started back at the gym a few weeks ago to try and get my summer shape back. GG may need to do the same or get better photoshop if she wants to pose like like she's on fire. Lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> I thought she was crying because she damn near died, that wave that went over her was huge


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> Bahaha I know right!! She needs to hire Kim's guy. He can clearly make anyone look better.
> 
> I've never been to the gym or really worked out, so that's my first problem. I don't know how to work any of the machines. It's finally gotten warmer so I'm going to try and run again. Last time I did it was 6 weeks after I gave birth. Not a great idea. I'll just say bladder control was pretty bad, lol.




Yes, the guy that follows Kim on all her vacays and acts as her personal pap! Lol

Running sounds great and a lot more refreshing than a gym, honestly speaking. The machines aren't my favorite either, I have to force myself to use them.


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


> I also find it very suspect, they never show all of Asa's home. It's like she only lives in one area of her house. Now, I can understand not allowing cameras in your house for reality TV, but she doesn't strike me as the type to not let cameras go everywhere, especially since they are allowed in her parent's home.



Yes!  Who is paying for this home?  The Jacksons?  Diamond Water?

She always speaks as if her parents are a check away from skid row, but...is Bravo paying for a place to film?


----------



## AECornell

I thought it was a home she bought a long time ago. She talked about it on the first season. She rents out part of it. I think there's another building on the property. I can't exactly remember so I might be getting that wrong.



Prufrock613 said:


> Yes!  Who is paying for this home?  The Jacksons?  Diamond Water?
> 
> 
> 
> She always speaks as if her parents are a check away from skid row, but...is Bravo paying for a place to film?


----------



## SummerMango

AECornell said:


> I thought it was a home she bought a long time ago. She talked about it on the first season. She rents out part of it. I think there's another building on the property. I can't exactly remember so I might be getting that wrong.




Yes, I remember  that too!


----------



## Love4H

Mike said "what happened to me? I was a dominant man and now I'm a pussy cat", meaning that Jessica has tamed him. But he misses being a strong big alpha male so he searches for excuses to start a fight proving he's da maaaaan. Plus financially he's not very successful and it's also very dismasculating. 

When he was arguing with Asifa's man on the balcony, it reminded me a behavior of two dogs. Bobby was standing there in a soft posture  hiding his eyes like a weak dog. Mike was standing strong, making aggressive eye contact towards Bobby demanding an apology from a guy for taking his jacket off. I mean my dogs behave exactly the same and that's the reason I fixed them.

So sad acting like a bully is the only way for Mike now to prove he's still got balls.


----------



## Sassys

What does Jessica do for a living?


----------



## SummerMango

Sassys said:


> What does Jessica do for a living?




She is a nurse I think.


----------



## fashiontattle

Sassys said:


> What does Jessica do for a living?




She's a Registered Nurse.


----------



## zippie

AECornell said:


> The only thing she has going for her are those giant fake boobs and the fact that she's thin. Other than that... she still looks like a chihuahua.


 

Chihuahuas are cute, she isn't.


----------



## lucywife

Love4H said:


> When he was arguing with Asifa's man on the balcony, it reminded me a behavior of two dogs. Bobby was standing there in a soft posture  hiding his eyes like a weak dog. Mike was standing strong, making aggressive eye contact towards Bobby demanding an apology from a guy for taking his jacket off. I mean my dogs behave exactly the same and that's the reason I fixed them.



 you are exactly right!


----------



## mama13drama99

After one of the many app updates since the last season I had to re-establish my account and forgot to subscribe to this thread. 

I remember seeing previews about the upcoming season, but only learned today that it started because of reruns.  

I quickly search for this thread to get some true, candid updates!

Is it my eyes or just the lapse in time since last season, or did MJ have some (body) work done?  Particularly to her behind?  She appears to have a more defined hourglass shape with a smaller waist and an ample, firm behind.  That's not what I recall at all!!!!  She still not a "small" woman, but there is something definitely different about her body and I can't imagine that it's only the result of sensible eating and commitment to the gym.  I'm not judging in the least bit, just wondering.


----------



## SummerMango

mama13drama99 said:


> After one of the many app updates since the last season I had to re-establish my account and forgot to subscribe to this thread.
> 
> I remember seeing previews about the upcoming season, but only learned today that it started because of reruns.
> 
> I quickly search for this thread to get some true, candid updates!
> 
> Is it my eyes or just the lapse in time since last season, or did MJ have some (body) work done?  Particularly to her behind?  She appears to have a more defined hourglass shape with a smaller waist and an ample, firm behind.  That's not what I recall at all!!!!  She still not a "small" woman, but there is something definitely different about her body and I can't imagine that it's only the result of sensible eating and commitment to the gym.  I'm not judging in the least bit, just wondering.




They haven't said anything about MJ but GG got a butt lift. She says she is in a lot of pain due to it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This whole show is a wreck.  They can get rid of Asifa and her boyfried/ex husband.  Jessica, too.


Mike needs rehab.  He clearly has a problem with the bottle.  Jessica is in for a big surprise when they get married.


I like MJ, Asa and Reza.  GG is still a bore.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> This whole show is a wreck.  They can get rid of Asifa and her boyfried/ex husband.  Jessica, too.
> 
> 
> Mike needs rehab.  He clearly has a problem with the bottle.  Jessica is in for a big surprise when they get married.
> 
> 
> I like MJ, Asa and Reza.  GG is still a bore.




Co signed. 
Jessica is beyond obnoxious this season, which is causing Mike to be equally as obnoxious and unlikeable. 
Can't stand the new couple. Boring and annoying.


----------



## Sassys

I will never understand why a woman would jump in the middle of two men fighting. Nope not doing it. Let another man get in the middle to break it up.


----------



## DivineMissM

Asa is the only one I can tolerate.

Asifa is stunningly gorgeous, but I don't know about her personality yet.  She seems cool in interviews, but in group settings, I don't know.  Maybe she's trying too hard?

Everyone else is annoying me.

And what happened to Jessica's face?  Does she look really different to anyone else?


----------



## Bentley1

I dunno, I don't find asifa attractive. She reminds me
Of a little mouse or something, especially when her hair is pulled back. She does have nice hair though! 

Yes, Jessica looks different. I assumed it was bc she gained weight since last season. Her face looks puffy,  swollen and she's noticeably aged.


----------



## mama13drama99

SummerMango said:


> They haven't said anything about MJ but GG got a butt lift. She says she is in a lot of pain due to it.




Okay...I wouldn't be surprised one bit if it comes out that MJ had it done.


----------



## zaara10

I don't mind Asifa. She's got her professional life together at least. And I think she's really pretty. Better looking than any of the girls on the show. I'm disgusted by that a$$hole calling her "an ugly Indian girl." So offensive. I don't blame Asifa's man from wanting to fight him. 
Funny how quick mike was to leave as soon as he got a text from Jessica! 
The special moment over dinner betw Adam & his dad was sweet. I didn't know how they were going to react to meeting Reza!


----------



## lucywife

I don't find Asifa attractive at all, she has a big mouth on her that gets her and her boyfriend-husband in trouble. She was instigating conflicts two times in a row already and it's only a second episode she's in. Mike is a one-dimensional ape. I believe GG when she said Mike tried to have sex with her, but not for the reasons she thinks, he was probably drunk out of his mind unable to find his nose or say his own name.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Either MJ lost a couple of pounds or she is wearing better clothes. She doesn't look bad this season. 

That altercation at the party escalated rather quickly. I wonder if they edited something out.


----------



## SummerMango

zaara10 said:


> I don't mind Asifa. She's got her professional life together at least. And I think she's really pretty. Better looking than any of the girls on the show. I'm disgusted by that a$$hole calling her "an ugly Indian girl." So offensive. I don't blame Asifa's man from wanting to fight him.
> 
> Funny how quick mike was to leave as soon as he got a text from Jessica!
> 
> The special moment over dinner betw Adam & his dad was sweet. I didn't know how they were going to react to meeting Reza!




I know that is exactly what I was thinking too. That guy was beyond rude and a bigot. 

I was actually crying watching the special moment between Adam and his dad. That was so sweet and I am so glad both of them cleared their misunderstandings. Was so impressed with Reza. He was the perfect mediator[emoji173]&#65039;

Also is Reza's hair thicker than usual this season especially during confessionals?


----------



## Bentley1

lucywife said:


> I don't find Asifa attractive at all, she has a big mouth on her that gets her and her boyfriend-husband in trouble. She was instigating conflicts two times in a row already and it's only a second episode she's in. Mike is a one-dimensional ape. I believe GG when she said Mike tried to have sex with her, but not for the reasons she thinks, he was probably drunk out of his mind unable to find his nose or say his own name.




I think Asifa is turning up to seal her place on the show. I mean look at what happened to Lili for being a goody two shoe bore. Boring and classy don't translate that well to the reality show audience, imo. Asifa came on the show with an agenda to be loud and create a lot of drama.

Definitely prefer her to Lili who wouldn't put her Birkin down to dance with the cast and have fun while on vacation and just had a stick where the sun don't shine the whole season. Asifa was a pretty good replacement, so far, imo.

Totally agree about Mike and GG.


----------



## Love4H

It's Nouruz tomorrow so congrats to all my people!!!

Not doing the Shahs silly celebrations though. No idea where all that nonsense came from. 

Excited about food and fun!


----------



## haha73

Love4H said:


> It's Nouruz tomorrow so congrats to all my people!!!
> 
> Not doing the Shahs silly celebrations though. No idea where all that nonsense came from.
> 
> Excited about food and fun!


When I was in college, the Persian student association had a fire jumping ceremony for Noruz.  Both Noruz and fire jumping are Zoroastrian practices.


----------



## Love4H

haha73 said:


> When I was in college, the Persian student association had a fire jumping ceremony for Noruz.  Both Noruz and fire jumping are Zoroastrian practices.



We don't do fire jumping, only south Iranians do it. I think Iraqi and Azeri too but that's it.


----------



## zaara10

Anyone watch? Loved when Asa's mom called her a "real veirdo." Lol. 
GG telling ppl at Adam's party that mike tried to F her (her words) was not a good idea. And Mike throwing a hissy fit over where he was seated was dumb. Get over yourself


----------



## dr.pepper

So was Asa leasing the Benz? 

The new girl is annoying IMHO. I find Reza and Adam pretty adorable.

LOLZ @ when Mike kept calling that hideous house "classy."


----------



## lucywife

zaara10 said:


> Anyone watch? Loved when Asa's mom called her a "real veirdo." Lol.
> GG telling ppl at Adam's party that mike tried to F her (her words) was not a good idea. And Mike throwing a hissy fit over where he was seated was dumb. Get over yourself


 I didn't watch last night episode yet, I have a question though. The incident with "tried to f*ck me" happen in Turkey, right? That was some time ago. Do they (Bravo) really think we are THAT dumb to believe that out of nowhere GG has a memory flashback about her imaginary sex with Mike that never happened and feels so badly about what happen/didn't happen, she has to tell everyone and their brother about it? They need to suck a story out of something, fake-buying caviar, Mercedeses, throwing parties where they rip into each other etc. won't cut it anymore, too fakey.


----------



## melga.

omg mike looks so scary agressive in the preview for next week


----------



## Bentley1

lucywife said:


> I didn't watch last night episode yet, I have a question though. The incident with "tried to f*ck me" happen in Turkey, right? That was some time ago. Do they (Bravo) really think we are THAT dumb to believe that out of nowhere GG has a memory flashback about her imaginary sex with Mike that never happened and feels so badly about what happen/didn't happen, she has to tell everyone and their brother about it? They need to suck a story out of something, fake-buying caviar, Mercedeses, throwing parties where they rip into each other etc. won't cut it anymore, too fakey.




Lol, yep. Bravo would like for you to believe just that. 
That a year later, when the cameras are conveniently rolling and mike is conveniently about to propose, that GG has some unbearable flashback of Mike trying to have sex with her a YEAR ago. This dawns on her as SOON as the cameras start rolling, as evidenced by her blathering about it on the Very first episode, and bravo would like you to truly believe that it all happened organically and Is totally normal and legit! 
The show has become a scripted joke, way worse than it already was. 
Why do I still watch? [emoji13]


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, yep. Bravo would like for you to believe just that.
> That a year later, when the cameras are conveniently rolling and mike is conveniently about to propose, that GG has some unbearable flashback of Mike trying to have sex with her a YEAR ago. This dawns on her as SOON as the cameras start rolling, as evidenced by her blathering about it on the Very first episode, and bravo would like you to truly believe that it all happened organically and Is totally normal and legit!
> The show has become a scripted joke, way worse than it already was.
> Why do I still watch? [emoji13]



I always tell people, reality shows become scripted after the 1st season. Because things are fresh and new, the first season, there is so much to talk about and getting to know the cast. I can't stand when a can prove lies or fakeness on a reality show.


----------



## zaara10

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, yep. Bravo would like for you to believe just that.
> That a year later, when the cameras are conveniently rolling and mike is conveniently about to propose, that GG has some unbearable flashback of Mike trying to have sex with her a YEAR ago. This dawns on her as SOON as the cameras start rolling, as evidenced by her blathering about it on the Very first episode, and bravo would like you to truly believe that it all happened organically and Is totally normal and legit!
> The show has become a scripted joke, way worse than it already was.
> Why do I still watch? [emoji13]



Exactly. It was so traumatic that she's only bringing it up during filming? But I think she tried to say now that she's seeing Mike again frequently due to filming, it's difficult for her to keep silent. Idk. I wouldn't put it past Mike though. He's very cocky  And he's pretty vain which honestly makes me a bit surprised he's with Jessica who's not even pretty IMO.


----------



## nastasja

The only thing funny about last night's episode was Asa's mom at the dealership. This show has turned into a bunch of recycled/manufactured garbage. Boring.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> I always tell people, reality shows become scripted after the 1st season. Because things are fresh and new, the first season, there is so much to talk about and getting to know the cast. I can't stand when a can prove lies or fakeness on a reality show.




This one has just gotten beyond bad! There is no sense of reality AT ALL. It reads like an extremely poorly written/scripted soap opera with a group of rejected, wannabe actors.


----------



## haha73

This is a Ryan Seacrest production, who produces Keeping Up With The Kardashians.  In KUWK, there is a conflict and resolution within an episode.  In Shahs, one member of the group is designated as being on the outs with the rest of the group.  That is resolved by the end of the season. The first season Asa was on the outs. This season it's Mike.  I believe the scene they showed this season where Mike is pulling on GG's thong "in Turkey" was filmed and inserted this season. The story she is giving is that both Mike and GG had taken pills AND alcohol.  For arguente's sake, let's say Mike was amorous.  Given that he was high, and nothing happened, and he is a friend, and it's been a year, why is she holding it against him and bringing it up now?


----------



## Bentley1

haha73 said:


> This is a Ryan Seacrest production, who produces Keeping Up With The Kardashians.  In KUWK, there is a conflict and resolution within an episode.  In Shahs, one member of the group is designated as being on the outs with the rest of the group.  That is resolved by the end of the season. The first season Asa was on the outs. This season it's Mike.  I believe the scene they showed this season where Mike is pulling on GG's thong "in Turkey" was filmed and inserted this season. The story she is giving is that both Mike and GG had taken pills AND alcohol.  For arguente's sake, let's say Mike was amorous.  Given that he was high, and nothing happened, and he is a friend, and it's been a year, why is she holding it against him and bringing it up now?




And there was the season GG was on the outs, then last season it was Lili. Now, it's Mike. I could deal with the lameness if only they didn't make it as obvious as it has become on each episode. Even their words are now more or less scripted, whereas before there seemed to at least be some room for "reality" to slip in. Each scene is locked in, scripted and fed to the audience. 

I can totally believe the thong clip was filmed after the fact in order to create some sort of storyline for this lame group that I continue to watch.


----------



## Love4H

What the he'll happened to Jessica?
Her face is bloated and she's got double chin. 
Even thick caked make up can't hide all the acne scars. 
Her hair thinned down. 
And she's gained at least 15 pounds. 

But the worst is her face of a biatch in pms, always unhappy, annoyed and arrogant. 

If I were mike I wouldn't put ring on that. She'll get much worse after the marriage. 

Whe the camera shows bloated acne face ofJessica after a pretty skinny GG, it's like beauty and the beast. Even though GG is a crazy girl witj poor temper, Jessica looks so mean and arrogant, even GG looks normal.


----------



## lucywife

Love4H said:


> What the he'll happened to Jessica?
> Her face is bloated and she's got double chin.
> Even thick caked make up can't hide all the acne scars.
> Her hair thinned down.
> And she's gained at least 15 pounds.


She's a cancer survivor, probably going through all kind of treatments and medications keeping her from relapsing, I won't judge the way she looks. The girl is lucky to be alive.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think possibly, her face looks puffy due to injections/fillers and such.


----------



## zaara10

lucywife said:


> She's a cancer survivor, probably going through all kind of treatments and medications keeping her from relapsing, I won't judge the way she looks. The girl is lucky to be alive.



She is? I thought her mom had cancer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> She is? I thought her mom had cancer.


 
both of them


----------



## nastasja

I believe she had Leukemia as a teenager and has been in remission for a long time. If she were still undergoing treatment, they would be milking that storyline on the show. She posts a lot about dieting on her IG. I think she was just on an upswing in her weight while they were filming.


----------



## lucywife

zaara10 said:


> She is? I thought her mom had cancer.


 Jessica had it, she survived because her younger sister was her donor for a bone marrow transplant.


----------



## Love4H

lucywife said:


> She's a cancer survivor, probably going through all kind of treatments and medications keeping her from relapsing, I won't j udge the way she looks. The girl is lucky to be alive.



Well I didn't know about the cancer! 
Is she in remission?


----------



## haha73

Jessica is pretty, and a nice person.  I like her.  Both Mike and Jessica are too good for this group.  Asa is weird but a nice person.  Reza, MJ, GG, and Asifa are degenerate divas.  How did over the top Reza get a nice boy like Adam?


----------



## Bentley1

haha73 said:


> Jessica is pretty, and a nice person.  I like her.  Both Mike and Jessica are too good for this group.  Asa is weird but a nice person.  Reza, MJ, GG, and Asifa are degenerate divas.  How did over the top Reza get a nice boy like Adam?




Adam thinks he "made it" by getting a man that will basically get him on TV, spoil him with some luxury items and take care of him. That was one of the things he told his dad that he was going to do whatever it takes to "make it in LA" to prove the dad wrong. Guess this is the best he could manage, I guess it could be worse for him. He is on tv after all lol

I personally don't find mike and Jessica to be all that nice. Jessica appears to think she is superior to those she's around and has a very arrogant, snobby attitude. I don't find her to be any better than any of these people. And I've yet to see her be kind or nice on any of the episodes this season. Mike is just an all around a@@ and he certainly isn't superior to any his friends. They can easily get off the show if they think they're too good to be on there and have to socialize with the others.


----------



## sgj99

what do all these people do for a living?

Reza, MJ and Mike are supposedly in real estate but it always looks like Reza is the only one who works.

what do Adam, Jessica, GG and Asa do?  Asa can't make a living doing all her weird stuff and her parents can't support her.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> what do all these people do for a living?
> 
> 
> 
> Reza, MJ and Mike are supposedly in real estate but it always looks like Reza is the only one who works.
> 
> 
> 
> what do Adam, Jessica, GG and Asa do?  Asa can't make a living doing all her weird stuff and her parents can't support her.




Jessica is supposedly a nurse and GG has admitted openly that her dad foots the bill for her life (rent, car, clothing, spending money, etc). She tried that silly hair extension "business" with her sister last season, but she just said this season that it failed and i doubt she made a penny off that mess. 
I forget what Adam does. And other than the dumb diamond water venture, I forget what Asa actually does to make a living.


----------



## mundodabolsa

sgj99 said:


> what do all these people do for a living?
> 
> Asa can't make a living doing all her weird stuff and her parents can't support her.





Bentley1 said:


> .
> And other than the dumb diamond water venture, I forget what Asa actually does to make a living.



She's a Jackson's girlfriend.


----------



## Bentley1

mundodabolsa said:


> She's a Jackson's girlfriend.




LOL, omg I completely forgot that she had a man. Is she still with him? How bizarre to have a BF and never utter a single word about him. 
Do you think he takes care of her financially?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> Jessica is supposedly a nurse and GG has admitted openly that her dad foots the bill for her life (rent, car, clothing, spending money, etc). She tried that silly hair extension "business" with her sister last season, but she just said this season that it failed and i doubt she made a penny off that mess.
> I forget what Adam does. And other than the dumb diamond water venture, I forget what Asa actually does to make a living.


 


I'm not buying GG's story that her father foots the bill.  because lets look at her life - NOTHING about it reads 'daddy pays the bills' like say Dorothy from Rich Kids.  


Asa is a pop priestess...  LOL  even her mother said "what tha hell is that?"


Are Reza and MJ still in real estate?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Bentley1 said:


> LOL, omg I completely forgot that she had a man. Is she still with him? How bizarre to have a BF and never utter a single word about him.
> Do you think he takes care of her financially?



I haven't heard/read that they aren't together. 

I absolutely think he supports her. I think her rental income goes far toward covering her mortgage but something else is keeping her afloat. Someone invested in diamond water after all.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not buying GG's story that her father foots the bill.  because lets look at her life - NOTHING about it reads 'daddy pays the bills' like say Dorothy from Rich Kids.



He's not a millionaire, but he could very well pay her bills. My old assistant's parents paid her bills, but they were in no way rich. Once she got a job, they only paid her rent (they wanted her to live in a certain neighborhood)


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still don't believe GG, don't think her father takes care of her.


Asa is still with her boyfriend, one of Michael Jacksons nephews.  They are pretty low key though


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not buying GG's story that her father foots the bill.  because lets look at her life - NOTHING about it reads 'daddy pays the bills' like say Dorothy from Rich Kids.
> 
> 
> Asa is a pop priestess...  LOL  even her mother said "what tha hell is that?"
> 
> 
> Are Reza and MJ still in real estate?




Really? I don't find it hard to believe, it's extremely common for Persian parents to support their kids well into adulthood, especially unmarried daughters. And it's not like she's living some grand lifestyle, so her dad can probably afford to cover her expenses, plus she has what she makes from the show. 

What's your take on how she's getting by? 

Asa's mom is hilarious. Lol 
It seems like MJ and Reza are still in real estate, at least they try to pretend they are based on their comments.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> He's not a millionaire, but he could very well pay her bills. My old assistant's parents paid her bills, but they were in no way rich. Once she got a job, they only paid her rent (they wanted her to live in a certain neighborhood)




Yes! Exactly. And in the Persian community it's very common for parents to support you for as long as you need. Doesn't mean you'll be living some grand lifestyle, but you will be taken care of until you can take care of yourself of find someone else who can lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

not saying parents don't support their children, I just don't believe GG...


especially after she posted those fake strass CLs.


----------



## SummerMango

I love Asa's mom. Loved when she said, "Asa you are a weirdo" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## nastasja

Don't forget they all have 4 seasons of being paid to be on the show. I wonder how much each season pays them?


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> not saying parents don't support their children, I just don't believe GG...
> 
> 
> especially after she posted those fake strass CLs.




What do you think she does for money? Like escorting or something? lol anything is possible. She has some money from the show now, but she's in her 30s and the show is new, so her money has to be coming from somewhere.


----------



## DivineMissM

Bentley1 said:


> What do you think she does for money? Like escorting or something? lol anything is possible. She has some money from the show now, but she's in her 30s and the show is new, so her money has to be coming from somewhere.



That wouldn't surprise me.  And it would explain why she always has a knife on her.


----------



## haha73

I had the impression GG's parents are filthy rich. They have supported her all these years. And the Persians who left Iran around the time of the revolution were/are filthy rich. She said she grew up on a ranch in Cali - and they're not farmers. A millionaire is not rich, especially in LA; the old Brady Bunch house is worth $2 million.  

Asa is a musician.  I'm offended by the comments that the only way a woman can have money is if a man give it to her.


----------



## lulilu

haha73 said:


> I had the impression GG's parents are filthy rich. They have supported her all these years. And the Persians who left Iran around the time of the revolution were/are filthy rich. She said she grew up on a ranch in Cali - and they're not farmers. A millionaire is not rich, especially in LA; the old Brady Bunch house is worth $2 million.
> 
> Asa is a musician.  I'm offended by the comments that the only way a woman can have money is if a man give it to her.




I don't think people were saying that's the only way a "woman" can get money.  People were wondering about GG who appears to have no career, and everyone else on the show, actually.
I don't think anyone seriously thinks GG is an escort.


----------



## hermes_lemming

DivineMissM said:


> Asa is the only one I can tolerate.
> 
> Asifa is stunningly gorgeous, but I don't know about her personality yet.  She seems cool in interviews, but in group settings, I don't know.  Maybe she's trying too hard?
> 
> Everyone else is annoying me.
> 
> And what happened to Jessica's face?  Does she look really different to anyone else?


I think Asifa is gorgeous too.



Bentley1 said:


> Adam thinks he "made it" by getting a man that will basically get him on TV, spoil him with some luxury items and take care of him. That was one of the things he told his dad that he was going to do whatever it takes to "make it in LA" to prove the dad wrong. Guess this is the best he could manage, I guess it could be worse for him. He is on tv after all lol
> 
> I personally don't find mike and Jessica to be all that nice. Jessica appears to think she is superior to those she's around and has a very arrogant, snobby attitude. I don't find her to be any better than any of these people. And I've yet to see her be kind or nice on any of the episodes this season. Mike is just an all around a@@ and he certainly isn't superior to any his friends. They can easily get off the show if they think they're too good to be on there and have to socialize with the others.


ITA about Mike and Jessica.



Bentley1 said:


> Yes! Exactly. And in the Persian community it's very common for parents to support you for as long as you need. Doesn't mean you'll be living some grand lifestyle, but you will be taken care of until you can take care of yourself of find someone else who can lol


It's not just Persian community.  It's common in other ethnicities for parents to coddle their kids way past college.


haha73 said:


> I'm offended by the comments that the only way a woman can have money is if a man give it to her.


Who the heck said that?


----------



## TokyoBound

Just read in the comment section of one of Reza's ig posts that Mike and Jessica's wedding was tonight.  Hope it ends up being worth it for her, she certainly nagged enough for it.


----------



## nastasja




----------



## Love4H

Mike and Jessica got married!

There are pics on Instagram. 

GG didn't attend


----------



## Bentley1

Jessica finally got her ape. Blessings to the lovely newlyweds. [emoji16]

Interesting that GG wasn't there.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Bentley1 said:


> Jessica finally got her ape. Blessings to the lovely newlyweds. [emoji16]
> 
> Interesting that GG wasn't there.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Jessica finally got her ape. Blessings to the lovely newlyweds. [emoji16]
> 
> Interesting that GG wasn't there.



Dead wrong lol


----------



## keodi

Bentley1 said:


> Jessica finally got her ape. Blessings to the lovely newlyweds. [emoji16]
> 
> Interesting that GG wasn't there.



 you guys are on Fire!


----------



## TokyoBound

Bentley1 said:


> Jessica finally got her ape. Blessings to the lovely newlyweds. [emoji16]
> 
> Interesting that GG wasn't there.



 
Mike's mom looks really pretty, and his family overall seems really nice.  She should have gone for one of the dentist brothers!


----------



## mundodabolsa

TokyoBound said:


> Mike's mom looks really pretty, and his family overall seems really nice.  She should have gone for one of the dentist brothers!



I think Mike's mom just is really pretty in general. Same with Asa's mom. I bet they were both traffic-stoppers in their heyday.


----------



## barbie444

I believe in GG Mike is just so sketchy and Jessica rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## creighbaby

killerlife said:


> View attachment 2944973
> View attachment 2944974




Wait a sec, I thought Jewish brides were not supposed to show their shoulders/backs in their wedding dress. And since she converted, it seems odd that she isn't covered up. In all the Jewish weddings I've been to the bride keeps her shoulders and upper arms covered for the ceremony.


----------



## DivineMissM

TokyoBound said:


> Just read in the comment section of one of Reza's ig posts that Mike and Jessica's wedding was tonight.  Hope it ends up being worth it for her, she certainly nagged enough for it.





killerlife said:


> View attachment 2944973
> View attachment 2944974



She looks more like herself now.  She must have been going through something during filming of the show.

Anyway, congrats to them.  I don't think it'll last, but I hope it does.


----------



## Bentley1

DivineMissM said:


> She looks more like herself now.  She must have been going through something during filming of the show.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to them. * I don't think it'll last, but I hope it does*.



I see her trying to get pregnant right away in hopes of increasing the chances of keeping him around for the long haul.


----------



## krissa

I wonder if jessica will learn Farsi. It would annoy me to not understand some of the things they're saying.


----------



## dr.pepper

Mike is trash IMHO. The type of dum dum who needs money, compliments and everyone to like him or he can't sleep at night. Yuck! Jessica is a sucker attached to a dream, but she should have chosen a quality man to pursue that with. She married a toddler. 

Asa gets on my nerves with her energy crap. She's a musician, an performance artist -- what is paying the bills, darling?


----------



## Bentley1

dr.pepper said:


> Mike is trash IMHO. The type of dum dum who needs money, compliments and everyone to like him or he can't sleep at night. Yuck! Jessica is a sucker attached to a dream, but she should have chosen a quality man to pursue that with. She married a toddler.
> 
> Asa gets on my nerves with her energy crap. She's a musician, an performance artist -- what is paying the bills, darling?




Totally agree about mike and Jessica.

We were discussing Asa's finances a page or so back and Someone mentioned that Asa's man (a Jackson brother) is most likely taking care of her financially. Nothing else adds up. She does nothing and her parents are barely getting by, & Asa supposedly helps them financially.


----------



## zaara10

DivineMissM said:


> She looks more like herself now.  She must have been going through something during filming of the show.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to them.  I don't think it'll last, but I hope it does.



I think it's just better makeup. She seems kind of controlling over mike this season. And I think she'll have issues w/ her MIL based on some stuff she's already said. Mike won't be able to handle that bc he seems close to his mom. 
Are there pics of Jessica's family at the wedding?


----------



## Love4H

zaara10 said:


> I think it's just better makeup. She seems kind of controlling over mike this season. And I think she'll have issues w/ her MIL based on some stuff she's already said. Mike won't be able to handle that bc he seems close to his mom.
> Are there pics of Jessica's family at the wedding?



That's for sure. She'll experience a real Iranian mother in law. No way she'll be allowed to behave this way or Mike's mom will make him hate her and divorce her. 

I just can't stand Jessica this season especially. Her behavior is disgusting. 
Plus when she's smiling with her overly injected face and lips, and double chin, she reminds me of a frog.


----------



## lucywife

I don't mind Jessica, she's clealy unhappy with Mike's so-called friends (loud troublemakers and her fiancée is no different) and he was doing the right thing leaving the party without getting into a nasty argument with GiGi, there is no resolution in this situation, only an embarrassment for all the parties involved. 
As far as Jessica's looks this season, as long as Mike is happy, it is all that matters ))
Funny how GiGi got all winded up and upset when she noticed how Mike was checking out the girls at the party. How old is she again?


----------



## SummerMango

lucywife said:


> I don't mind Jessica, she's clealy unhappy with Mike's so-called friends (loud troublemakers and her fiancée is no different) and he was doing the right thing leaving the party without getting into a nasty argument with GiGi, there is no resolution in this situation, only an embarrassment for all the parties involved.
> 
> As far as Jessica's looks this season, as long as Mike is happy, it is all that matters ))
> 
> Funny how GiGi got all winded up and upset when she noticed how Mike was checking out the girls at the party. How old is she again?




I felt so bad for Jessica as soon as GG dropped the bomb! Her look just said it all. It made me want to cry. No woman likes to hear this. I really hope Mike didn't do this to the woman he loves. It is disgusting.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

For some reason I believe GG.


----------



## Bentley1

I believe GG as well. Mike did not want that conversation going any further and tried to avoid any additional details coming out. A part of Jessica probably knows it's possible for mike to have done that, doubt she wanted to get any further into details either. 

I don't blame GG for pointing out that mike was ogling other women at the party. He was clearly doing so & she was trying to make a point of his pattern of behavior of disrespecting his GF. It's more like, how old is HE. Like he's never seen breasts and a@@ before. Grow up.


----------



## lucywife

Bentley1 said:


> I don't blame GG for pointing out that mike was ogling other women at the party. He was clearly doing so & she was trying to make a point of his pattern of behavior of disrespecting his GF. It's more like, how old is HE. Like he's never seen breasts and a@@ before. Grow up.


How is Mike's disrespecting his gf by ogling other women is GiGi's concern up to a point of screaming into gf's face that Mike tried "something" a year ago? My take is that Gigi is attracted to Mike and jealous of his relationship. I don't think it would bother GiGi the slightest if any other neck-less dude at that party was doing the same thing.


----------



## Bentley1

lucywife said:


> How iMike's disrespecting his gf by ogling other women is GiGi's concern up to a point of screaming into gf's face that Mike tried "something" a year ago? My take is that Gigi is attracted to Mike and jealous of his relationship. I don't think it would be bother GiGi the slightest if any other neck-less dudes at that party were doing the same thing.




Because it's a pattern of behavior that helps GG prove that mike has no problem disrespecting his GF by talking about other women's boobs, etc while she's 2 feet away. So, more likely for him to cheat on her physically when he's across the world without her. She didn't just say it in a vacuum, she pointed it out bc it helps her case and her storyline. Plus, it's mostly all for the show and a lot of this is scripted. I take it all with a grain if salt and view it as a bad drama, not an actual reality show. 
I don't think GG is into mike, she's into the bad boys w tattoos and mikes a short ape with a part time job. What's there to like.


----------



## lucywife

Bentley1 said:


> So, more likely for him to cheat on her physically when he's across the world without her. She didn't just say it in a vacuum, she pointed it out bc it helps her case and her storyline.
> I don't think GG is into mike, she's into the bad boys w tattoos and mikes a short ape with a part time job. What's there to like.


She cares way too much, that makes it kind of obvious.
I don't get what is she trying to achieve by bringing up Mike's assumed tendencies to cheat? 
She needs a scandal to secure her sit in the Shah's serpentarium, so anything goes, I guess.


----------



## AECornell

Did you guys read that story about Mike hooking up with this real estate agent lady? I'll see if I can find an article link. Apparently it was while he was with Jessica.

Here's a link. Wouldn't surprise me at all if its true and the GG thing, too.

http://realitywives.net/blogs/allegations-mike-shouhed-cheated-fiancee-jessica-parido/


----------



## lucywife

just another thought on this  subject. Jessica seemed obsessed with the idea of being married to Mike. Why is the world...idk, But what good will it do to GiGi to tell the truth? Can she jump into her time machine and record that to prove her words? and for what? Mike is an animal, nothing will change that, GiGi needs to stay away and mind her business.


----------



## DivineMissM

I don't mind Jessica, but she seems very desperate and I don't understand why.  I guess all she's been through has made her insecure?  I don't know.  She acts like Mike is the best man a woman could ever dream of.  Unless there's a lot happening off screen that we don't know about, she's dead wrong.  He may be good looking, but he seems like a disgusting pig.  And I think she knows it, but for some reason she's clinging to him with all she has.  She could do so much better.


----------



## azania

Who ever said Jessica looks like a frog was spot on!


----------



## Bentley1

lucywife said:


> She cares way too much, that makes it kind of obvious.
> 
> I don't get what is she trying to achieve by bringing up Mike's assumed tendencies to cheat?
> 
> She needs a scandal to secure her sit in the Shah's serpentarium, so anything goes, I guess.




She's bringing up his cheating bc her whole story is that he tried to have sex with her in Turkey last year, which would have been cheating bc he had a GF yet he was trying to have sex w GG. To strengthen her case, she is now pointing out all his other behaviors that highlight that he is the type to cheat. 

At first I didn't believe her, but I have to say I'm starting to believe her. He does seem the type.


----------



## AECornell

It feeds his insecurity to flirt with women when they respond, so I imagine when he is drunk he takes it too far. I see it happening and I believe GG.


----------



## Love4H

lucywife said:


> She cares way too much, that makes it kind of obvious.
> I don't get what is she trying to achieve by bringing up Mike's assumed tendencies to cheat?
> She needs a scandal to secure her sit in the Shah's serpentarium, so anything goes, I guess.



I think GG is reaaaaaaally into him. Physically for sure. She's known him for a very long time, and in the first season their romance/friendship was the main story line. She is jealous of him being with Jessica. 

But I also understand her anger. There's this guy who's been in your life for a long time and you really into him. You two flirt, laugh, touch each other. And he finds another girl who jumps out of her pants to be with him, but he still flirts, laughs and touches you. And flirts with other women and catcall them. I would be upset too.

Yet when GG was crying it seemed fake to me.


----------



## zaara10

Does Jessica stand to inherit a lot of money from her dad (he's the CEO of Fiji water, right?). I wonder if that is part of Mike's attraction to her. He seems money hungry to me. I think GG is exaggerating the incident that occurred w/ Mike, but I believe something happened. Mike is very flirtatious & likely has cheated before too. Jessica might know & just wants to hold on to him. Like a PP said, she's coming off as desperate to marry him.


----------



## shyla14

1


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> For some reason I believe GG.



me to. i think they were drinking, and things got out of hand. They are always grabbing each other and getting naked when they drink. When GiGi revealed it, his body language was very nervous. I don't think she wants Mike and is jealous of Jessica. Why now then? He and Jessica have been together for awhile, why now would she try to break them up?


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Why now then?


 if I'm not mistaken, she suddenly remembered the episide in Turkey after someone told that Mike is going to propose to Jessica.
I do believe her though, as I understand there was a lot of drinking involved. A LOT. and GiGi likes to exaggerate. She is like the boy who cried wolf too many times.


----------



## lulilu

I can understand Jessica not wanting Mike to be around the others -- all they seem to do is drink to unbelievable excess and carouse with one another.  A very weird dynamic among them IMO.  And he is so insecure that he goes along with all of it.  I hope it's only for filming purposes that they carry on like this; if not, what empty lives.

But at any rate -- she's got him now.  And she went through a lot to get him to propose, becoming Jewish etc.  She must see something we don't.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> if I'm not mistaken, she suddenly remembered the episide in Turkey after someone told that Mike is going to propose to Jessica.
> I do believe her though, as I understand there was a lot of drinking involved. A LOT. and GiGi likes to exaggerate. She is like the boy who cried wolf too many times.



She told Rezza, MJ and Asa before she found out Mike was going to propose. They were at Asa's house.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> She told Rezza, MJ and Asa before she found out Mike was going to propose. They were at Asa's house.


 nevermind then, I forgot. she needs to storyline-that's why she "remembered"


----------



## krissa

I have a like/hate relationship with Reza, but his impression of Vida was hilarious. This MJ/Charlie relationship is so awkward.


----------



## DivineMissM

krissa said:


> I have a like/hate relationship with Reza, but his impression of Vida was hilarious. *This MJ/Charlie relationship is so awkward.*



It really is.  I'm certain it's fake for the show.  I just hope she's in on it too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DivineMissM said:


> It really is.  I'm certain it's fake for the show.  I just hope she's in on it too.



She was on Steve Harvey trying to get a new man....so yeah...


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Jessica's reaction to getting engaged was beyond weird to me. Beyond thirsty.


----------



## nastasja

Sassys said:


> Uh, Jessica's reaction to getting engaged was beyond weird to me. Beyond thirsty.




LOL I felt bad for the guy she was attached to! The whole thing was uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> Uh, Jessica's reaction to getting engaged was beyond weird to me. Beyond thirsty.



I thought it was a bit MUCH too, but then I remembered they just jumped out of a plane, so maybe it was adrenaline overload?!?

Also, idk about the GG/Mike thing. I don't think she's lying, but I feel like there's def 3 sides to the story and I wish Bravo would show it. Back in season 1 it was obv GG had a crush on a mike. That prob went on for a long time. I wonder if/how they can all tape together after Mike and Jessica got married. Maybe that's why we have Shervin the Mike understudy?!?


----------



## Love4H

Sassys said:


> Uh, Jessica's reaction to getting engaged was beyond weird to me. Beyond thirsty.



I'm going to be a wiiiiiiiiiiiiife! 

I felt sad for her, such desperation. 
Girl, yeah, you've changed yourself for a man completely. You said bye to Jesus, refused all your family traditions, you've learn new traditions and even the language. All that to be with a broke unsuccessful guy who cheats on you left and right.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Uh, Jessica's reaction to getting engaged was beyond weird to me. Beyond thirsty.




Lol, it was embarrassing. And the sad thing is I don't think she was acting for the sake
Of the show/cameras. Her desperation to be married is real.


----------



## AlovesJ

Who wants to get proposed to like that? I wouldn't say that would be my dream proposal.


----------



## Sassys

Love4H said:


> I'm going to be a wiiiiiiiiiiiiife!
> 
> I felt sad for her, such desperation.
> Girl, yeah, you've changed yourself for a man completely. You said bye to Jesus, refused all your family traditions, you've learn new traditions and even the language. All that to be with a broke unsuccessful guy who cheats on you left and right.





krissa said:


> I thought it was a bit MUCH too, but then I remembered they just jumped out of a plane, so maybe it was adrenaline overload?!?
> 
> Also, idk about the GG/Mike thing. I don't think she's lying, but I feel like there's def 3 sides to the story and I wish Bravo would show it. Back in season 1 it was obv GG had a crush on a mike. That prob went on for a long time. I wonder if/how they can all tape together after Mike and Jessica got married. Maybe that's why we have Shervin the Mike understudy?!?





killerlife said:


> LOL I felt bad for the guy she was attached to! The whole thing was uncomfortable to watch.





Bentley1 said:


> Lol, it was embarrassing. And the sad thing is I don't think she was acting for the sake
> Of the show/cameras. Her desperation to be married is real.



Okay, glad it wasn't just me. That had to be the weirdest reaction I have ever seen to a proposal.


----------



## AECornell

My first thought was "he asked her, then he jumped out of the plane." Don't you usually propose as your SO comes down after you and you're waiting for them down on one knee? Seems like he sort of ruined the jump because all she could think about was the proposal and not the experience.

Oh, and if all my DHs friends and their friends knew he was proposing before I got proposed to, I'd be pissed.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> Uh, Jessica's reaction to getting engaged was beyond weird to me. Beyond thirsty.




OMG right?? I was looking at the TV like Da Faq


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well damn. I seemed to have missed a lot in the last few weeks.


----------



## lucywife

AECornell said:


> My first thought was "he asked her, then he jumped out of the plane."


  yeah, that was pretty stupid, a suicidal experience altogether


----------



## bergafer3

The proposal was painful to watchush:


----------



## DivineMissM

Love4H said:


> I'm going to be a wiiiiiiiiiiiiife!
> 
> I felt sad for her, such desperation.
> Girl, yeah, you've changed yourself for a man completely. You said bye to Jesus, refused all your family traditions, you've learn new traditions and even the language. All that to be with a broke unsuccessful guy who cheats on you left and right.



I don't have a problem with people converting for someone they love if they also love the religion.  But I think she did it just for Mike, and that's a mistake.  This marriage is not going to last and then what is she going to do?  



AlovesJ said:


> Who wants to get proposed to like that? I wouldn't say that would be my dream proposal.



Agreed.  He just asked her and then jumped out a plane.  LOL  That's not a story I'd want to tell.


----------



## barbie444

I would hate to be proposed like that but I am not an adrenaline junkie. Her reaction is the reaction I would have in private with only my mom in the room. My mother always told me not to be desperate and so thirsty and she was DESPERATE for a proposal. You'd think Mike is a billionaire.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sassys said:


> Uh, Jessica's reaction to getting engaged was beyond weird to me. Beyond thirsty.




The thirst was real!!!!


----------



## zaara10

Dumbest proposal ever! Even my dh was like wtf was that? He just barked "will you marry me?" at her & bounced! Lol. He couldn't even stay to see her reaction! He should have jumped, waited down on the ground next to his sign, ready & waiting w/ the ring & then asked her after she landed. Duh! 
Her reaction was nuts. Who the hell screams "I'm going to be a wife!" after being proposed to? You might say "we're getting married!" or something. How old is she? Seems immature to me.


----------



## SummerMango

zaara10 said:


> Dumbest proposal ever! Even my dh was like wtf was that? He just barked "will you marry me?" at her & bounced! Lol. He couldn't even stay to see her reaction! He should have jumped, waited down on the ground next to his sign, ready & waiting w/ the ring & then asked her after she landed. Duh!
> Her reaction was nuts. Who the hell screams "I'm going to be a wife!" after being proposed to? You might say "we're getting married!" or something. How old is she? Seems immature to me.




Hehe that is what I was thinking too when I saw the sign! He should have been waiting for her near the sign, on one knee with the ring in hand! This proposal was just so awkward.

Speaking of awkwardness, how weird is Bobby and Asifa's relationship!


----------



## Sassys

barbie444 said:


> You'd think Mike is a billionaire.



That is why I am confused why some of you think her family is rich. I don't recall that ever being said on the show.


----------



## Lxusgirl

SummerMango said:


> Hehe that is what I was thinking too when I saw the sign! He should have been waiting for her near the sign, on one knee with the ring in hand! This proposal was just so awkward.
> 
> Speaking of awkwardness, how weird is Bobby and Asifa's relationship!




What was the most awkward is that Mike jumped into proposing right away after GG scandal (feeling guilty and scared perhaps?) it all felt rushed and while some things were planned but it was obviously not all thought thru...but she clearly ((desperately)) was all over it....so I guess it worked for her taste.


----------



## SummerMango

Lxusgirl said:


> What was the most awkward is that Mike jumped into proposing right away after GG scandal (feeling guilty and scared perhaps?) it all felt rushed and while some things were planned but it was obviously not all thought thru...but she clearly ((desperately)) was all over it....so I guess it worked for her taste.




That is so true! Even their conversation at the house after the GG incident seemed staged. If my DH was accused of something like that, I wouldn't be so calm as Jessica was. Something was really off.


----------



## Love4H

Sassys said:


> That is why I am confused why some of you think her family is rich. I don't recall that ever being said on the show.



Her dad works for the Fiji water, he doesn't own it. 
She's a nurse. 
Mike announcing to everyone that he hasn't bought her a ring yet but he bought he a Chanel bag. Hey I bought her a Chanel, yes a Chanel!!! Check out her Chanel!

I was like ok calm down already with that Chanel. It's embarrassing. 

I mean he's cute but not that cute to be all crazy over him as Jessca is. 
I think she just wants to get married and be a wiiiiiife.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> That is why I am confused why some of you think her family is rich. I don't recall that ever being said on the show.




I recall Mike making a big deal about her dad being some big wig at Fiji water.  I think he also said something about her coming from a wealthy family in one of his talking heads last season when he was bragging about who she was and how he had to work hard
To impress "someone like her." (Something along those lines).


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think her father is a marketing VP or something along those lines.


----------



## anabanana745

It seems like Jessica is more interested in the idea of getting married than actually dealing with Mike till death do them part. She scolds him like a child and is trying to cut off all his friendships essentially trying to change him to an entirely different person. She is going to be very disappointed in a couple of years.


----------



## bergafer3

I see they have a house now. Do they rent it or did he buy it? I can't find any pictures or info on it.
It doesn't seem like his style.


----------



## AECornell

Mike can't afford his style, lol.



bergafer3 said:


> I see they have a house now. Do they rent it or did he buy it? I can't find any pictures or info on it.
> It doesn't seem like his style.


----------



## Sassys

It boggles my mind, every time I see people in LA, driving themselves around in a Rolls Royce. It's a chauffeured car people


----------



## bergafer3

Lol.


----------



## AECornell

If I had a Rolls I would totally drive it. However, I like the older vintage ones that aren't so much like a boat and over the top.



Sassys said:


> It boggles my mind, every time I see people in LA, driving themselves around in a Rolls Royce. It's a chauffeured car people


----------



## zaara10

AECornell said:


> Mike can't afford his style, lol.




Ha, right? He needs to accept that he's not a Persian baller.


----------



## bergafer3

They haven't released many wedding pictures, I wonder if they're trying to do magazine spread


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, people in LA drive themselves around in their Rolls. The only one I regularly see with a driver is Drake. We spot him often in the Calabasas area being chauffeured around in his Rolls by his various drivers. We see Kat Williams & Ray J either driving themselves or allowing their friends to drive them. I've rarely seen drivers. 
And people who rent them for events, like Mike did for the proposal, have no choice but to drive themselves lol


----------



## hermes_lemming

zaara10 said:


> Dumbest proposal ever! Even my dh was like wtf was that? He just barked "will you marry me?" at her & bounced! Lol. He couldn't even stay to see her reaction! He should have jumped, waited down on the ground next to his sign, ready & waiting w/ the ring & then asked her after she landed. Duh!
> Her reaction was nuts. Who the hell screams "I'm going to be a wife!" after being proposed to? You might say "we're getting married!" or something. How old is she? Seems immature to me.


She is 10 years younger than Mike.



Lxusgirl said:


> What was the most awkward is that Mike jumped into proposing right away after GG scandal (feeling guilty and scared perhaps?) it all felt rushed and while some things were planned but it was obviously not all thought thru...but she clearly ((desperately)) was all over it....so I guess it worked for her taste.


He did it so she wouldn't flee.



Sassys said:


> It boggles my mind, every time I see people in LA, driving themselves around in a Rolls Royce. It's a chauffeured car people


It's probably leased or rented for the day.


----------



## zaara10

I guess I should ask, how old is mike? I wonder if he talked to Jessica's father before proposing. We never see or hear anything about her family.


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> I guess I should ask, how old is mike? I wonder if he talked to Jessica's father before proposing. We never see or hear anything about her family.




I just looked it up lol 
So he's born In Oct of 1978, which makes him 36.  Jessica looks older than 26, she's aging like crap. 

I'm also surprised they never say a word about her family.  It makes me wonder if they're  opposed to their relationship, now marriage, especially with her converting and all that.


----------



## Love4H

Sassys said:


> It boggles my mind, every time I see people in LA, driving themselves around in a Rolls Royce. It's a chauffeured car people



My ex had a RR and my mom always said it was so ugly and looked like a catafalque.  She's like "maybe you should get yourself a good car, maybe a Mercedes?" 
I must admit I used to sit in the back and felt like he was my driver. 
I agree it's not a car to drive, most important its not made for the driver to enjoy the ride like Aston or Maserati or even BMW. RR is for the person in the back seat.


----------



## pink1

Jessica is only 26?!?!


----------



## bergafer3

pink1 said:


> Jessica is only 26?!?!


I'm find that shocking as well. She looks 34ish to me


----------



## DivineMissM

barbie444 said:


> I would hate to be proposed like that but I am not an adrenaline junkie. Her reaction is the reaction I would have in private with only my mom in the room. My mother always told me not to be desperate and so thirsty and she was DESPERATE for a proposal. *You'd think Mike is a billionaire.*



Or even just nice, sweet, loyal, hardworking, etc.  He's none of those things.  All he has going for him is that he's semi good-looking and is on TV.




anabanana745 said:


> It seems like Jessica is more interested in the idea of getting married than actually dealing with Mike till death do them part. She scolds him like a child and is trying to cut off all his friendships essentially trying to change him to an entirely different person. She is going to be very disappointed in a couple of years.



Exactly.  This isn't going to last long at all.  She's in it to married and have a wedding.  And he's in it for...I don't really know, actually.  He really doesn't seem that into her on the level a husband should be.  But maybe there's more we don't see?


----------



## afcgirl

Bentley1 said:


> Jessica finally got her ape.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DivineMissM said:


> Or even just nice, sweet, loyal, hardworking, etc.  He's none of those things.  All he has going for him is that he's semi good-looking and is on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  This isn't going to last long at all.  She's in it to married and have a wedding.  And he's in it for...I don't really know, actually.  He really doesn't seem that into her on the level a husband should be.  But maybe there's more we don't see?



I think he's in it to please his parents.  Compared to his brothers, he's not that successful (he said that himself on some show) career wise.  so marriage it is


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I think he's in it to please his parents.  Compared to his brothers, he's not that successful (he said that himself on some show) career wise.  so marriage it is




You'd think if it was about pleasing his parents that he would have found a Persian Jewish girl. I think Jessica is slightly controlling, but that she also worships & is obsessed w/ Mike. And he likes that.
(Kind of reminds me of Yolanda & her "king" David)


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> I think he's in it to please his parents.  Compared to his brothers, he's not that successful (he said that himself on some show) career wise.  so marriage it is



Good point!  You're probably right.


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> You'd think if it was about pleasing his parents that he would have found a Persian Jewish girl. I think Jessica is slightly controlling, but that she also worships & is obsessed w/ Mike. And he likes that.
> (Kind of reminds me of Yolanda & her "king" David)




Agree. If he wanted to please his parents, he would have definitely married a Persian, Jewish girl.


----------



## DivineMissM

Bentley1 said:


> Agree. If he wanted to please his parents, he would have definitely married a Persian, Jewish girl.



Unless he couldn't find one that would put up with his crap and follow him around like a puppy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DivineMissM said:


> Unless he couldn't find one that would put up with his crap and follow him around like a puppy.



this!


----------



## Bentley1

DivineMissM said:


> Unless he couldn't find one that would put up with his crap and follow him around like a puppy.




Jessica seems like a controlling bish, I dunno about her following him around and putting up with anything she doesn't like. It seems like she wears the pants in that duo and calls the shots. I forsee her getting worse now that she's got him and even worse once she gets pregnant/they have kids.


----------



## DivineMissM

Bentley1 said:


> Jessica seems like a controlling bish, I dunno about her following him around and putting up with anything she doesn't like. It seems like she wears the pants in that duo and calls the shots. I forsee her getting worse now that she's got him and even worse once she gets pregnant/they have kids.



She does seem controlling, and I think she likes to pretend she controls him...but the truth is (at least from what we've seen) Mike has all the control in that relationship.  Look how he treats her.  No controlling bish I know would wait around that long for a proposal, convert to a different religion, put up with all the cheating (rumors?), etc.  She's more of a needy nag.  She'll nag him to death, but ultimately he'll do what he wants.  And they'll both be miserable.


----------



## Samia

Jessica's behavior was so desperate!! I think Mike controls the relationship but at this point she had invested too much in the relationship and looks too desperate.. Almost reminds me of Charlotte in SATC in the same situation


----------



## Bentley1

DivineMissM said:


> She does seem controlling, and I think she likes to pretend she controls him...but the truth is (at least from what we've seen) Mike has all the control in that relationship.  Look how he treats her.  No controlling bish I know would wait around that long for a proposal, convert to a different religion, put up with all the cheating (rumors?), etc.  She's more of a needy nag.  She'll nag him to death, but ultimately he'll do what he wants.  And they'll both be miserable.




How long were they dating, I think it was like 2 years? Typical wait time for a proposal, but I agree she was beyond desperate to attach herself to him.


----------



## DivineMissM

Bentley1 said:


> How long were they dating, I think it was like 2 years? Typical wait time for a proposal, but I agree she was beyond desperate to attach herself to him.



Only 2 years?  It seemed like it was 10.  lol


----------



## Bentley1

DivineMissM said:


> Only 2 years?  It seemed like it was 10.  lol




Lol it really did! I'm guessing bc they started dating shortly after the show started. It seems so long bc she started nagging for the ring right off the bat, girl was desperate.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Lol it really did! I'm guessing bc they started dating shortly after the show started. It seems so long bc she started nagging for the ring right off the bat, girl was desperate.



I know a woman who nagged for 14yrs for a ring and threatened to leave unless she got one. She was told all 14yrs "you are not getting a ring, so let it go". 17yrs later, her dumb a$$ is still looking for that ring. I have zero respect for women like that.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> I know a woman who nagged for 14yrs for a ring and threatened to leave unless she got one. She was told all 14yrs "you are not getting a ring, so let it go". 17yrs later, her dumb a$$ is still looking for that ring. I have zero respect for women like that.




17 years!!?? Wth is wrong with her, who would wait for 2 decades with the hope and belief that things will change. That is insane.


----------



## barbie444

I cant help but laugh that's just plain sad, I could see Jessica doing that though. Did your acquaintance at least have a baby?


Sassys said:


> I know a woman who nagged for 14yrs for a ring and threatened to leave unless she got one. She was told all 14yrs "you are not getting a ring, so let it go". 17yrs later, her dumb a$$ is still looking for that ring. I have zero respect for women like that.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> 17 years!!?? Wth is wrong with her, who would wait for 2 decades with the hope and belief that things will change. That is insane.



Very low self esteem (she is also a big girl). She once said in my presence she would give up her two masters for a husband. I looked dead at her and said "wow, you are just sad". Like I said, I have zero respect for her. He cheats on her all the time for years and she is still holding on to that princess cut dream. She can't stand me and thinks I want her 300+pound man. Not even on a drunk dare.


----------



## Sassys

barbie444 said:


> I cant help but laugh that's just plain sad, I could see Jessica doing that though. Did your acquaintance at least have a baby?



Yes, their daughter is 10. When she had her daughter her sister said "you're a statistic now, welcome to the club" lmao


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Very low self esteem (she is also a big girl). She once said in my presence she would give up her two masters for a husband. I looked dead at her and said "wow, you are just sad". Like I said, I have zero respect for her. He cheats on her all the time for years and she is still holding on to that princess cut dream. She can't stand me and *thinks I want her 300+pound man.* Not even on a drunk dare.



 No!  Omg, that is just funny, this woman is officially not right in the head.  Waiting decades for a ring, willing to give up her masters/education for a "husband" who doesn't even want her and to top it off she's delusional and thinks you want her commitment-phobe man, who btw sounds like a real winner.

Has the guy ever given her a reason as to why he won't marry her?  Do they live together?  

I'm sorry to get off topic, but this type of stuff fascinates me.  I just can't wrap my mind around it.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> No!  Omg, that is just funny, this woman is officially not right in the head.  Waiting decades for a ring, willing to give up her masters/education for a "husband" who doesn't even want her and to top it off she's delusional and thinks you want her commitment-phobe man, who btw sounds like a real winner.
> 
> Has the guy ever given her a reason as to why he won't marry her?  Do they live together?
> 
> I'm sorry to get off topic, but this type of stuff fascinates me.  I just can't wrap my mind around it.



He and I were very close friends (like brother and sisters) I met him at work, a year after they started dating. She was fine with me until she met me, in 2005 (I met him in 1997, he started dating her in 1996). We were like best friends. She met me in 2005, at their baby shower and treated me like crap at their shower (her and her equally huge BFF). Is it my fault I am a size 6/8 and she is a size 20+. In 2009, I ended our friendship. I just didn't want to be bothered with being friends with someone who's girlfriend forbid him from being friends with me. She knows damn well I do not want her man. I am not into big boys.

He does not believe in marriage, and told her from day one, he will never marry her, so she needs to stop giving him monthly threats of kicking him out, if he doesn't propose. 

Yes, they live together. He moved into her place when she got pregnant in 2005. We have a mutual friennd who told me, there is still no ring and they still live together and he still cheats.


----------



## Sassys

LA has a store just for leggings. I can't...


----------



## barbie444

MJ is so overly annoying this season with Asa, and MJ is so vulgar all she talks about is getting some


----------



## Sassys

Dodgeball has to be the most barbaric game. As a kid I refused to play, and would always have to have my parents speak to my gym teachers. Why people still play that game is sick.


----------



## barbie444

For me Dodgeball was the only game I was good at during gym class. I was always the last one standing.


Sassys said:


> Dodgeball has to be the most barbaric game. As a kid I refused to play, and would always have to have my parents speak to my gym teachers. Why people still play that game is sick.


----------



## DivineMissM

I hated dodgeball.  Kickball was my thing.  I could kick that *%$^ farther than anyone.  Including all the boys.  *hairflip*


----------



## hermes_lemming

OMFG, Mike is an OFFICIAL douche!  He actually admitted to trying to sleep with Gigi in the preview for what happens this season. "So what if I tried to sleep with her" Wtf?  Azz!


----------



## hermes_lemming

I love dodgeball.  Headhunting was my speciality.


----------



## zaara10

Lame episode. Who the hell wants to see Mike & Shervin having a meat eating contest? And Jessica was way to excited to show off her ring to Shervin. He could care less sweetheart. 
Thank God you're not allowed to play dodgeball in PE anymore; I don't want my kids going through the hell I remember it to be! 
I wondered how MJ or any of the guys got into those scary leggings!


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> He and I were very close friends (like brother and sisters) I met him at work, a year after they started dating. She was fine with me until she met me, in 2005 (I met him in 1997, he started dating her in 1996). We were like best friends. She met me in 2005, at their baby shower and treated me like crap at their shower (her and her equally huge BFF). Is it my fault I am a size 6/8 and she is a size 20+. In 2009, I ended our friendship. I just didn't want to be bothered with being friends with someone who's girlfriend forbid him from being friends with me. She knows damn well I do not want her man. I am not into big boys.
> 
> He does not believe in marriage, and told her from day one, he will never marry her, so she needs to stop giving him monthly threats of kicking him out, if he doesn't propose.
> 
> Yes, they live together. He moved into her place when she got pregnant in 2005. We have a mutual friennd who told me, there is still no ring and they still live together and he still cheats.



Sorry, didn't mean to put down your friend (or former friend)!  If he told her from the get go, which it's clear he did, then she certainly should not be pressuring him to this day almost 20 years later. He's obviously not going to cave, so her plan did not work. 



Sassys said:


> LA has a store just for leggings. I can't...



 I had no idea this place existed here.  I can't even imagine who keeps this place in business.


----------



## lovesbmw

DivineMissM said:


> Or even just nice, sweet, loyal, hardworking, etc.  He's none of those things.  All he has going for him is that he's semi good-looking and is on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  This isn't going to last long at all.  She's in it to married and have a wedding.  And he's in it for...I don't really know, actually.  He really doesn't seem that into her on the level a husband should be.  But maybe there's more we don't see?


Mike still likes to party, and Jessica acts older than 26. I wonder how long she will last with him,until she gets tired of everything.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to put down your friend (or former friend)!  If he told her from the get go, which it's clear he did, then she certainly should not be pressuring him to this day almost 20 years later. He's obviously not going to cave, so her plan did not work.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea this place existed here.  I can't even imagine who keeps this place in business.



darling, you didn't put anybody down. He and I are no longer friends. She is an idiot and apprently still is stupid to this day.


----------



## bergafer3

Why did it take mike sooo long to answer Asa.lol it was ridiculous!! He's guilty


----------



## zaara10

bergafer3 said:


> Why did it take mike sooo long to answer Asa.lol it was ridiculous!! He's guilty




Plus in the next episode he says, "so what if I tried to f her." He's a pig.


----------



## Sassys

bergafer3 said:


> Why did it take mike sooo long to answer Asa.lol it was ridiculous!! He's guilty



I said, Gigi has no reason to lie. My gut says they were drunk and playing around to much.


----------



## TokyoBound

I hope they kick off Asifa next season and replace her with Shervin, I really like him.

GG posted the nastiest ig message to Jessica today -http://websta.me/n/gg_golnesa

 I'm on my kindle so I don't know how to paste properly, hope it works.  I guess Reza is upset because Jessica cashed his wedding check, then proceeded to talk ish about him. GG is backing up her boy (which is funny considering they hated each other two seasons ago).


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sassys said:


> ...She was fine with me until she met me, in 2005 (I met him in 1997, he started dating her in 1996). We were like best friends. She met me in 2005, at their baby shower and treated me like crap at their shower (her and her equally huge BFF). Is it my fault I am a size 6/8 and she is a size 20+. In 2009, I ended our friendship. I just didn't want to be bothered with being friends with someone who's girlfriend forbid him from being friends with me. She knows damn well I do not want her man. I am not into big boys...


Similar happened to me but different context. I found a recruiter online applying to a job posting. We never met but stayed in touch for 2+ years, she would occasionally ping me if anything suitable popped into her radar. Then one day she was recruited by a startup, brought me into said startup and met me for the first time. Everything literally went to hell from that day forth. She is a rather large woman and I'm more on the petite side. Granted I've never come across anyone her size before in the workplace or elsewhere but frankly I never cared, I always cared about the inside of the person.

She was an effing beotch to me. It was almost like I was dealing with someone bipolar. I was so miserable . And I haven't spoken to her since I left the company. 

Everyone thinks we fat shame people. That's not true. Only azzes do that. People don't realize that small people get bullied too.


Bentley1 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to put down your friend (or former friend)!  If he told her from the get go, which it's clear he did, then she certainly should not be pressuring him to this day almost 20 years later. He's obviously not going to cave, so her plan did not work.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea this place existed here.  I can't even imagine who keeps this place in business.


It's funny you say this. Yesterday my beau told me of a couple he knew who have been living together for 20 years, never married, no kids. Even he (beau) doesn't get it. However what bugs my beau is how the guy speaks to her sometimes. I told him that's just the tip of the iceberg. He is being an azz and she let's him. He agreed and is bewildered as he described her as smart, grounded, etc. Unfortunately she doesn't know her worth.


Sassys said:


> I said, Gigi has no reason to lie. My gut says they were drunk and playing around to much.


Who plays like that?  I sure as heck don't with my guy friends


----------



## Sassys

hermes_lemming said:


> Who plays like that?  I sure as heck don't with my guy friends



I don't either, but they always play around like that with one another. They are always getting naked with one another too.


----------



## AECornell

I looked it up and Asa has been dating Jermaine Jackson Jr since 2010. I'm surprised they're not engaged and wondering if they live together.

Also, what does he do for a living?


----------



## TokyoBound

I don't think GG is lying about Mike trying to get with her, but I don't think she had a problem with it at the time.  She was acting totally normal around him the rest of the Turkey trip and only got upset, as did the other girls, when Mike had the negative reaction to the call to prayer.  She just pulled this incident out of her sleeve when she heard he was getting married.  I don't think she wants him necessarily, but she wants him to want her.

That being said, Mike is grotesque, and I hope it's all worth it for you bb Jessica.


----------



## Sassys

TokyoBound said:


> I don't think GG is lying about Mike trying to get with her, but I don't think she had a problem with it at the time.  She was acting totally normal around him the rest of the Turkey trip and only got upset, as did the other girls, when Mike had the negative reaction to the call to prayer.  *She just pulled this incident out of her sleeve when she heard he was getting married.*  I don't think she wants him necessarily, but she wants him to want her.
> 
> That being said, Mike is grotesque, and I hope it's all worth it for you bb Jessica.



Again, she told them about the incident at Asa's house BEFORE she knew Mike was going to propose.


----------



## Pinkcooper

hermes_lemming said:


> .
> 
> Everyone thinks we fat shame people. That's not true. Only azzes do that. People don't realize that small people get bullied too.




I agree completely. The other day a client asked me how I stay skinny and I told her I try to eat healthy and she gave me a nasty look. What did she want me to say? If I said I'm naturally thin, would that make her happier? I don't think I could've won with any answer I gave her. It truly made me uncomfortable and I really dislike it when someone asks me that question.


----------



## zaara10

AECornell said:


> I looked it up and Asa has been dating Jermaine Jackson Jr since 2010. I'm surprised they're not engaged and wondering if they live together.
> 
> Also, what does he do for a living?




Didn't they show him in the studio once working on music or something? She brought him lunch I remember. If they live together I wonder where he is while her family is staying w/ her.


----------



## pjhm

The last episode was so raunchy I turned the channel, it's really becoming vulgar.


----------



## Love4H

Asa was having breakfast with her parents and said she was late for work and had to go. 

What's her work? I didn't know Persian pop priestess would have office hours.


----------



## lovesbmw

pjhm said:


> The last episode was so raunchy I turned the channel, it's really becoming vulgar.


I feel the same way, it"s too much to deal with


----------



## lucywife

lovesbmw said:


> i feel the same way, it"s too much to deal with


 +2


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just now catching up:


- stay far away from the lip plumpers Jessica and GG.
- Did Jessica have a chin implant or just some sort of filler injections gone bad
- Vida is a stone cold hard azz - love her and Reza was spot on - LOL
- Mike not addressing the situation right then and there was very telling to me.  Something obviously happened.  But instead, Jessica throwing a tantrum, pushing him into the car didn't help.


----------



## Sassys

Dear God, please tell me MJ is joking and her dead dog is not in her freezer. I am going to be sick


----------



## Sassys

Jessica is sick in the head. Did this ***** just show up to work with a wedding crew and cake. I can't. This is beyond thirsty. There is something not mentally right with this woman. They make lifetime movies about this kind of crazy.

I see 2yrs from now, Mike on an episode of "who the fcuk did I marry".


----------



## pink1

This season has been terrible.


----------



## zaara10

That little flashback clip of mike in his robe taking GG into his hotel room looked like some incriminating evidence right there! And if I were jessica, that clip of mike playing w/ gg's thong would have me livid!!! 
I think she knows he's a pig but she's just obsessed w/ being a wife.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> I think she knows he's a pig but she's just obsessed w/ being a wife.


 
this! Her desperation is pathetic


----------



## Longchamp

Let's play ping pong. Ha ha on the ping pong shoes.
The frozen dog was too much.


----------



## bergafer3

Sassys said:


> Jessica is sick in the head. Did this ***** just show up to work with a wedding crew and cake. I can't. This is beyond thirsty. There is something not mentally right with this woman. They make lifetime movies about this kind of crazy.
> 
> I see 2yrs from now, Mike on an episode of "who the fcuk did I marry".


I agree, my husband walk into the room and though I was watching a lifetime show about a crazy women. Lol. Then he walk out when I told him it was shahs. He hate bravo shows. I love them!
It made me cringe who goes to someone's work and does that. She has to have a disorder of the mind


----------



## bergafer3

zaara10 said:


> That little flashback clip of mike in his robe taking GG into his hotel room looked like some incriminating evidence right there! And if I were jessica, that clip of mike playing w/ gg's thong would have me livid!!!
> I think she knows he's a pig but she's just obsessed w/ being a wife.


I agree! If I saw my boyfriend or fiancé playing with his friends thong all hell would break loose.
I don't understand why she seems not to care when it's obvious he's not a faithful man, all she does in return is throw tantrums till she gets her way. I use to really like her, but she's pretty vile now. I don't know if it's a fame thing or she's always been like that.


----------



## bergafer3

Oh ya! What did she do to her face? She doesn't look pretty anymore, she looks more like and alien.
She used to love Mike's groups of friends dont know what happen I guess it's her way of being abusive sneaking in there than pushing his friends out and his mom.


----------



## Sassys

The way Jessica acts, makes me think she has a trust fund they she can only have if she marries.


----------



## SummerMango

My dog is my life, so I cried with MJ when I watched that Pablo had died but then for her to put Pablo in the freezer and then take him out that way and chase GG with his body[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. That was just so wrong.


----------



## Sassys

SummerMango said:


> My dog is my life, so I cried with MJ when I watched that Pablo had died but then for her to put Pablo in the freezer and then take him out that way and chase GG with his body[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. That was just so wrong.



I refuse to believe that was really her dog.


----------



## SummerMango

Sassys said:


> I refuse to believe that was really her dog.




I heard GG say, she saw his face!


----------



## Sassys

SummerMango said:


> I heard GG say, she saw his face!



Dooesn't mean it wasn't a fake scene.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> I refuse to believe that was really her dog.




If that was really her dog, she's a sick bish. To even pretend is sick.


----------



## SummerMango

Wow! Eagerly waiting for next week's episode as well as the reunion [emoji16][emoji15]


----------



## zaara10

SummerMango said:


> View attachment 2970709
> 
> 
> Wow! Eagerly waiting for next week's episode as well as the reunion [emoji16][emoji15]




Oh dayum! What has jessica been saying?? Reza & Asa were at the wedding.


----------



## SummerMango

zaara10 said:


> Oh dayum! What has jessica been saying?? Reza & Asa were at the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970733




Haha that is what I am so curious to know as well! Reza also doesn't seem too pleased with Jessica either.  Monday cannot come soon enough [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bentley1

SummerMango said:


> View attachment 2970709
> 
> 
> Wow! Eagerly waiting for next week's episode as well as the reunion [emoji16][emoji15]




Well, damn! She threw in "alien face"
And everything. Can't wait to see what all the drama is about. And I'm happy to see they're throwing the snobby bish under the bus. Never liked Jessica from the get go and I absolutely hate her this season.


----------



## SummerMango

Bentley1 said:


> Well, damn! She threw in "alien face"
> And everything. Can't wait to see what all the drama is about. And I'm happy to see they're throwing the snobby bish under the bus. Never liked Jessica from the get go and I absolutely hate her this season.




[emoji33][emoji33] yes[emoji15][emoji15]. I actually had to read twice to make sure I was reading it right. I except this behavior from GG on the show as she has said it before, but I thought they were more civil to each other on social media. Yes, for some reason, Jessica is unbearable this season. Her going to Mike's office with the entire wedding planning crew, cakes, chairs, glasses and so on was cringe worthy. The look on his coworkers faces said it all.


----------



## anabanana745

Bentley1 said:


> Well, damn! She threw in "alien face"
> And everything. Can't wait to see what all the drama is about. And I'm happy to see they're throwing the snobby bish under the bus. Never liked Jessica from the get go and I absolutely hate her this season.




Nasty comment by GG but now that she said it, Jessica really does look a bit alien like LOL


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure Mike knew they were coming, it's not exactly "reality". I knew when they left the box of stuff behind and glasses on his desk it was a scene.


----------



## SummerMango

anabanana745 said:


> Nasty comment by GG but now that she said it, Jessica really does look a bit alien like LOL




I have too much time on my hands today[emoji23][emoji23] and the curiosity got the best of me. It seems Jessica started it on Twitter hence GG's post on Instagram


----------



## zaara10

SummerMango said:


> I have too much time on my hands today[emoji23][emoji23] and the curiosity got the best of me. It seems Jessica started it on Twitter hence GG's post on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971106
> View attachment 2971107




Oh wow. Not cute when your friend's/coworker's spouses come after you. I never realized until this season just how hateful & immature Jessica is. She is seriously obsessed w/ her man, looks past all his faults & wants him all to herself. If she's already trying to separate him from his friends, his family is next. And I don't think Mike's mom is having that!


----------



## SummerMango

zaara10 said:


> Oh wow. Not cute when your friend's/coworker's spouses come after you. I never realized until this season just how hateful & immature Jessica is. She is seriously obsessed w/ her man, looks past all his faults & wants him all to herself. If she's already trying to separate him from his friends, his family is next. And I don't think Mike's mom is having that!




So true! A few episodes ago, she was telling Mike she didn't want to go to the same temple as Mike's family. I think she said, "we need to cut the cord" or something in that manner.


----------



## Bentley1

What a mess. I wonder how much of this drama between them has been encouraged and manufactured by bravo for ratings.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jessica is a mess and messy!  As a newlywed, shouldn't she have other things more important than twitter fights?


----------



## SummerMango

Bentley1 said:


> What a mess. I wonder how much of this drama between them has been encouraged and manufactured by bravo for ratings.




That is what I wonder too! Every season, someone is the target. It was Asa I think the first season, then GG, and then it was MJ. I am so surprised MJ forgave Reza as Reza ganged up with Lily and was downright mean to MJ during the reunion! They both brought up her arrest and bank robbery past. It was terrible. I genuinely felt bad for MJ. 



DC-Cutie said:


> Jessica is a mess and messy!  As a newlywed, shouldn't she have other things more important than twitter fights?




So true! Also I wonder if she still works as a nurse or is solely focused on her clothing business that she promotes on Instagram. It seems all of them have a clothing business.


----------



## Sassys

SummerMango said:


> So true! A few episodes ago, she was telling Mike she didn't want to go to the same temple as Mike's family. I think she said, "we need to cut the cord" or something in that manner.
> View attachment 2971146


 
Wow, how childish. SMH


----------



## bergafer3

Why is she saying boo after every statement ? She's acting like a fool.
How is she calling gg out when she's trying to ride the 15mins of fame train too


----------



## DC-Cutie

bergafer3 said:


> Why is she saying boo after every statement ? She's acting like a fool.
> How is she calling gg out when she's trying to ride the 15mins of fame train too


 
she's on the same damn train!


another thing that rubbed me wrong.  When they were at dinner and the other guy talked about mending friendships, Jessica scoffed.  SHE is the wedge between their friendship.  Granted to some they may be childish, but that's their friendship.  they have had disagreements in the past and moved on.  Let them mend them again, if THEY choose.


----------



## anabanana745

SummerMango said:


> I have too much time on my hands today[emoji23][emoji23] and the curiosity got the best of me. It seems Jessica started it on Twitter hence GG's post on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971106
> View attachment 2971107




Oh no she didn't! Cat fight!


----------



## SummerMango

Sassys said:


> Wow, how childish. SMH




I know![emoji23]



bergafer3 said:


> Why is she saying boo after every statement ? She's acting like a fool.
> How is she calling gg out when she's trying to ride the 15mins of fame train too




I think she is trying to emulate Cookie from Empire but failing miserably [emoji38]



anabanana745 said:


> Oh no she didn't! Cat fight!




Haha like I said I had to read GG's post twice [emoji16]


----------



## deltalady

Social media fighting is so beyond tacky!


----------



## Sassys

If Jessica does not like the group, why were they at the wedding? Is this a fake feud because they needed a story line.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Probably because bravo paid for some of the wedding. Kinda like when Kim showed up at nene's wedding. I think that was a bravo invite


----------



## SummerMango

Sassys said:


> If Jessica does not like the group, why were they at the wedding? Is this a fake feud because they needed a story line.




I don't think GG and MJ were invited.


----------



## zaara10

I don't understand why Asifa & Bobby were invited though given all the drama they had w/ mike. Plus isn't Asifa supposedly friends w/ GG? Doesn't look like she has her girl's back. Asa looks tranny w/ all the makeup.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> I don't understand why Asifa & Bobby were invited though given all the drama they had w/ mike. Plus isn't Asifa supposedly friends w/ GG? Doesn't look like she has her girl's back. Asa looks tranny w/ all the makeup.


 
I don't even understand why they were added to the cast.  


Now, I don't know about other customs and cultures, but is a guest wearing a white dress to a wedding OK at a Jewish wedding?


----------



## SummerMango

zaara10 said:


> I don't understand why Asifa & Bobby were invited though given all the drama they had w/ mike. Plus isn't Asifa supposedly friends w/ GG? Doesn't look like she has her girl's back. Asa looks tranny w/ all the makeup.




Exactly, but after the drama, when they were still in their staycation, Mike first told Asifa and Bobby about his planned engagement. 

I am still very wary about GG and Asifa's 10 year friendship.[emoji15][emoji15] I think it was a ploy from the producers to get Asifa in the show. How come none of the others had heard of Asifa before because they all have been friends for so long! 

I didn't even notice Asa's makeup till you mentioned [emoji23][emoji23]




DC-Cutie said:


> I don't even understand why they were added to the cast.
> 
> 
> Now, I don't know about other customs and cultures, but is a guest wearing a white dress to a wedding OK at a Jewish wedding?




Yes, I don't know why they just couldn't leave just the original cast together. It is like they wanted another Lily again. 

Asifa caught a lot of flack for that dress on Instagram. She posted the hashtag #dressnotwhite [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bergafer3

:





DC-Cutie said:


> I don't even understand why they were added to the cast.
> 
> 
> Now, I don't know about other customs and cultures, but is a guest wearing a white dress to a wedding OK at a Jewish wedding?


I was thinking that! Why does she have on a long white gown


----------



## DC-Cutie

notwhite....  uh it looks too close to white.  She knew what she was doing...


----------



## SummerMango

DC-Cutie said:


> notwhite....  uh it looks too close to white.  She knew what she was doing...




It definitely does!


----------



## bergafer3

Why would Asifa go to mike and Jess wedding when her and GG lived together and have been close friends for years?! In the first episode they seemed liked they never have gotten along with mike, then all the sudden he tells them he's going to marry Jessica but not his "best friends". What did I miss?


----------



## barbie444

Maybe they needed another $500 check? 


DC-Cutie said:


> I don't even understand why they were added to the cast.
> 
> 
> Now, I don't know about other customs and cultures, but is a guest wearing a white dress to a wedding OK at a Jewish wedding?


----------



## DC-Cutie

bergafer3 said:


> Why would Asifa go to mike and Jess wedding when her and GG lived together and have been close friends for years?! In the first episode they seemed liked they never have gotten along with mike, then all the sudden he tells them he's going to marry Jessica but not his "best friends". What did I miss?


 
I don't think Asifa and GG are friends in real life.  They don't seem to know a whole lot about each other, judging from that one scene in their apartment.


----------



## lovesbmw

pjhm said:


> The last episode was so raunchy I turned the channel, it's really becoming vulgar.


I have to totally agree ,the language is so not needed


----------



## haha73

I don't believe Asifa is Persian. First, she and all the reports that repeat info about her on the Internet state she is half Persian half Indian. She said her mother was Parsee (which are Zoroastrians who migrated from Persia to India 1400 years ago.)  However the photos of her parents and herself, as well as her name shows they are traditional Indian/Pakistani Muslim Then when her father and brothers came over, she said her father was of Persian descent.  A lot of people in India and Pakistan are of Persian descent but it doesn't make them Persian.  Her father and brothers were clearly Muslim.  Her last name is Indian/Pakistani of Turkish descent.


----------



## barbie444

I CANNOT wait for the reunion, Jessica is immature and one day Mike might realize what a DUMB decision it was to marry her.


----------



## Love4H

barbie444 said:


> I CANNOT wait for the reunion, Jessica is immature and one day Mike might realize what a DUMB decision it was to marry her.



Me too!!!

I'm excited about all the crap Jessca will get from Mike's mom! 
Persian moms are something really special


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jessica is going to regret converting, because IMO she did it for the wrong reasons.  Converting BEFORE an engagement, in hopes that he will ask is just dumb.


----------



## zippie

I was flipping through channels last night and saw some of the girls out in a bar playing ping pong.  OMG could they dress any tackier?  Nasty just nasty.


----------



## zaara10

haha73 said:


> I don't believe Asifa is Persian. First, she and all the reports that repeat info about her on the Internet state she is half Persian half Indian. She said her mother was Parsee (which are Zoroastrians who migrated from Persia to India 1400 years ago.)  However the photos of her parents and herself, as well as her name shows they are traditional Indian/Pakistani Muslim Then when her father and brothers came over, she said her father was of Persian descent.  A lot of people in India and Pakistan are of Persian descent but it doesn't make them Persian.  Her father and brothers were clearly Muslim.  Her last name is Indian/Pakistani of Turkish descent.




I agree w/ you that Asifa isn't "Persian" in the sense that she's of Iranian descent. I think she's more Parsee Indian. She does have more of a non-Irani name. Her father's Arabic pronunciation during prayers sounded very South Asian to me. Was this filmed during Ramadan or were her brothers & father fasting for something else? Dh & I were a bit surprised that they came to the house that she & Bobby share as an unmarried couple, but maybe bc they were married once before & getting remarried it's ok? Idk. I wanted to see her mom


----------



## Love4H

zaara10 said:


> I agree w/ you that Asifa isn't "Persian" in the sense that she's of Iranian descent. I think she's more Parsee Indian. She does have more of a non-Irani name. Her father's Arabic pronunciation during prayers sounded very South Asian to me. Was this filmed during Ramadan or were her brothers & father fasting for something else? Dh & I were a bit surprised that they came to the house that she & Bobby share as an unmarried couple, but maybe bc they were married once before & getting remarried it's ok? Idk. I wanted to see her mom



Could be Ramadan. Their first episode was Nouruz so it's just couple of months away. 
When did Mike and Jessica get engaged?


----------



## lucywife

zippie said:


> I was flipping through channels last night and saw some of the girls out in a bar playing ping pong.  OMG could they dress any tackier?  Nasty just nasty.


I'm with you here.


----------



## pjhm

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't even understand why they were added to the cast.
> 
> 
> Now, I don't know about other customs and cultures, but is a guest wearing a white dress to a wedding OK at a Jewish wedding?


 
It's not considered good etiquette to wear a white dress to a wedding if bride is also in white dress--it's considered "trying to upstage the bride."


----------



## Ladybug09

deltalady said:


> *Social media fighting* is so beyond tacky!


Very stupid indeed!

I can't with all the nose jobs in that pic.


----------



## bergafer3

Nose job pics?


----------



## haha73

zaara10 said:


> I agree w/ you that Asifa isn't "Persian" in the sense that she's of Iranian descent. I think she's more Parsee Indian. She does have more of a non-Irani name. Her father's Arabic pronunciation during prayers sounded very South Asian to me. Was this filmed during Ramadan or were her brothers & father fasting for something else? Dh & I were a bit surprised that they came to the house that she & Bobby share as an unmarried couple, but maybe bc they were married once before & getting remarried it's ok? Idk. I wanted to see her mom


I just saw the episode again.  She said her father was born in the US.  That's another lie.  His accent, look, and photos show he was born and raised in India or Pakistan.  Although in the past she said her mother was Parsee, I think I heard her say her parents are Muslim.  That means her mother is not Parsee.  Her photos when she was a child are exactly like mine and I can recognize another Indian/Pakistani Muslim.  So she's neither Parsee nor Persian.  It seems like she barely knows Golnesa.  She was just inserted into this cast.


----------



## Bentley1

I don't forsee Asifa returning next season. She was another bad last minute addition, as was Lili. They don't blend well into the original cast and their story lines are lame, one dimensional and fake. The audience isn't going to co-sign these crappy Clingon cast members.


----------



## pjhm

I hope u r right!


----------



## Love4H

The very first season they had David, he was fun and charming and friends with everyone. I don't know why he didn't come back as a full time cast member. 
There also was Anita who GG was jealous off. She was way to calm and classy for being at the show. 

I'd like to see David coming back. He was easy on the eye and really fun to watch. Reminded me somehow of my second ex husband.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Asifa's interaction with her father and brothers seemed very odd.  she was acting like she'd never seen them pray before.  Like wasn't she raised in the same household?


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Asifa's interaction with her father and brothers seemed very odd.  she was acting like she'd never seen them pray before.  Like wasn't she raised in the same household?




To me she seemed a little unsure of them praying at her house on TV. Like maybe she was thinking about how she might be judged. 
Or actually, maybe she felt awkward sitting around & not praying w/ them? She was raised in the same household but she said herself a lot of her family's culture & religion didn't stick w/ her. Her brothers seem nice. Reminded me a lot of my cousins actually.


----------



## AECornell

So what does this Shervin do? All these super cars and the fancy house.


----------



## Sassys

Jessica said while getting dressed I am not going to be all nice nice, yet she gives kisses to Asa and MJ. Can't stand women that do that. If you say something, own it.


----------



## barbie444

Mike looks terrified of jessica. That poor guy is wiped.


----------



## barbie444

I was wondering the same thing what does this guy do?


AECornell said:


> So what does this Shervin do? All these super cars and the fancy house.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jessica knows in her heart that Mike has a wondering eye and probably peen, but because she was so hell bent on being his wife, she will look the other way and blame other people.


----------



## AECornell

Lol I don't know but he's sexy! Is he gay? I couldn't remember if I read that somewhere.



barbie444 said:


> I was wondering the same thing what does this guy do?


----------



## missyb

Jessica acted inappropriately at that dinner just now and mike was terrified to say a word to her.


----------



## barbie444

Where did Mike get the money for that Bentley? It's not like he is selling multi-million dollar homes every month is he?


----------



## barbie444

Jessica hates fighting!? Jessica is such trash


----------



## DC-Cutie

barbie444 said:


> Where did Mike get the money for that Bentley? It's not like he is selling multi-million dollar homes every month is he?


 
I think that's a RENTley...


Jessica talking about she can't fake the funk.  Uh, she sait there and double kissed nicey nicey to all of them - faking the funk.  Knowing good and well she doesn't like any of them.


She went there ready to argue.  Meanwhile, Mike sitting there like a lump on a log


----------



## barbie444

There people are such idiots to spend money like that on a RENTAL, just by seeing his house I should have known it was a rental.


DC-Cutie said:


> I think that's a RENTley...
> 
> 
> Jessica talking about she can't fake the funk.  Uh, she sait there and double kissed nicey nicey to all of them - faking the funk.  Knowing good and well she doesn't like any of them.
> 
> 
> She went there ready to argue.  Meanwhile, Mike sitting there like a lump on a log


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jessica must be a nurse at a cosmetic surgeons office.  Free fillers!


----------



## barbie444

And she looks very puffy this season. What crazy doctor would want to have her as an employee


DC-Cutie said:


> Jessica must be a nurse at a cosmetic surgeons office.  Free fillers!


----------



## Sassys

barbie444 said:


> And she looks very puffy this season. What crazy doctor would want to have her as an employee



You would be surprised at what some plastic surgeons staff look like. I was watching some reality show and the plastic surgeon's nurse was at least 200 pounds. I would have walked my a$$ right out the door. You handle lipo but have a fat nurse, nope. Not having it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

an overweight nurse wouldn't bother me, as much as one with a face that's stretch, pulled, tucked and injected with all the latest and greatest.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> an overweight nurse wouldn't bother me, as much as one with a face that's stretch, pulled, tucked and injected with all the latest and greatest.



Lol. Fat staff is a no no for me. Just like I would never hire a trainer with a gut lol. I have a new co-worker who told me today she teaches Pilates. Bull! This woman has a gut that looks like she is 4mos pregnant. I gave her the major side eye.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Lol. Fat staff is a no no for me. Just like I would never hire a trainer with a gut lol. I have a new co-worker who told me today she teaches Pilates. Bull! This woman has a gut that looks like she is 4mos pregnant. I gave her the major side eye.


 
some people are overweight due to medical issues, like thyroid issues.  So yeah, it doesn't matter to me.
My yoga instructor is what's considered overwieight, due to a medical condition.  but she's a great instructor.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Sassys said:


> Lol. Fat staff is a no no for me. Just like I would never hire a trainer with a gut lol. I have a new co-worker who told me today she teaches Pilates. Bull! This woman has a gut that looks like she is 4mos pregnant. I gave her the major side eye.




Wow! Holy judgmental Batman.




DC-Cutie said:


> some people are overweight due to medical issues, like thyroid issues.  So yeah, it doesn't matter to me.
> My yoga instructor is what's considered overwieight, due to a medical condition.  but she's a great instructor.




I agree completely. My Pilates instructor is AMAZING and has some meat on her bones. My friend is a yoga instructor and a triathlete who also does not conform to Sassys' apparent views of what is considered acceptable in the fitness field. l would rather judge a person by his or her skill level rather than the person's waistline. People come in all different shapes and sizes, for all different reasons. Just because a person is "skinny" does not make them competent.


----------



## Sassys

Goodfrtune said:


> Wow! Holy judgmental Batman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely. My Pilates instructor is AMAZING and has some meat on her bones. My friend is a yoga instructor and a triathlete who also does not conform to Sassys' apparent views of what is considered acceptable in the fitness field. l would rather judge a person by his or her skill level rather than the person's waistline. People come in all different shapes and sizes, for all different reasons. Just because a person is "skinny" does not make them competent.



Never said if they were skinny they are competent. There is a "celeb" that takes my Saturday spin class who is a size two and has no muscle tone and can never finish the class. I personally am not comfortable having a heavy person teach me about my body. I also once had a trainer who had an amazin body, but ate Mcdonalds every single day. When I asked him about it, he explained to me, he works out 3 hours every day, so that is why he can do it.


----------



## barbie444

I've had Plastic surgery twice (I love me so lipo) and  all the nurses and staff were super thin and most of them had huge boobs. I would be freaked out by a fat nurse at a Plastic surgeons office.


Sassys said:


> Lol. Fat staff is a no no for me. Just like I would never hire a trainer with a gut lol. I have a new co-worker who told me today she teaches Pilates. Bull! This woman has a gut that looks like she is 4mos pregnant. I gave her the major side eye.


----------



## zaara10

Mj's not w/ Charlie anymore right? Dumb of her to give a huge pic like that to a man she hasn't dated that long. 

As a Muslim woman I actually admire & appreciate Asa's "art performance." I choose not to wear hijab (headscarf), but many of my family members including my mom choose to wear hijab. I agree w/ the right to choose & I think it was powerful that Asa had some women stay veiled while others unveiled. Say what you will about Asa, but she puts her creativity to use. 

Jessica needs to calm to F down. She came at everyone so aggressively at dinner. She knows mike is at fault but she's lashing out at his friends. Like I said, first she's separating him from his friends, next it will be his family. If she said she doesn't give an F about them, then they should stop making an effort to be mike's friend. It's his loss courtesy of his lady.


----------



## uhpharm01

dc-cutie said:


> an overweight nurse wouldn't bother me, as much as one with a face that's stretch, pulled, tucked and injected with all the latest and greatest.


+1


----------



## haha73

barbie444 said:


> I've had Plastic surgery twice (I love me so lipo) and  all the nurses and staff were super thin and most of them had huge boobs. I would be freaked out by a fat nurse at a Plastic surgeons office.


I went to a plastic surgeon's office once and the receptionist was super sexy. It was so fake.  She was obviously hired for her looks rather than skills, which was a big turn off, She was skinny because of her diet and fitness activities, not because of plastic surgery. Low cut clothing at work and excessive makeup made the whole place seem sleazy. I never went back.


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> So what does this Shervin do? All these super cars and the fancy house.




I recall they said he made his money in Silicon Valley when they introduced him a few episodes ago. I'm assuming something to do with the tech field, not sure what though.


----------



## Love4H

I'm judgemental. 
If a plastic surgeon office has very fake employees I wouldn't go there. 
I love my doctor (Botox and treatments) because she and all her employees look super natural and it's almost impossible to guess lips injections, Botox, fillers, and etc. 

And for sure I would never in this world take classes from a fat instructor. I consider that to be unprofessional to be out of shape yet teach others. And I am not paying my money to unprofessionals. 
It's like a dentist with bad teeth. Are you kidding me? No way.


----------



## Love4H

Jessica needs to stop with fillers. She literally looks like Jubba the Hut from the Star Wars and Chet monster from the Weird Science now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> Jessica needs to stop with fillers. She literally looks like Jubba the Hut from the Star Wars and Chet monster from the Weird Science now.


 
her face looks painful


----------



## SummerMango

zaara10 said:


> Mj's not w/ Charlie anymore right? Dumb of her to give a huge pic like that to a man she hasn't dated that long.
> 
> As a Muslim woman I actually admire & appreciate Asa's "art performance." I choose not to wear hijab (headscarf), but many of my family members including my mom choose to wear hijab. I agree w/ the right to choose & I think it was powerful that Asa had some women stay veiled while others unveiled. Say what you will about Asa, but she puts her creativity to use.
> 
> Jessica needs to calm to F down. She came at everyone so aggressively at dinner. She knows mike is at fault but she's lashing out at his friends. Like I said, first she's separating him from his friends, next it will be his family. If she said she doesn't give an F about them, then they should stop making an effort to be mike's friend. It's his loss courtesy of his lady.




Hehe! I was wondering about that too! Also if you are giving the huge framed picture of yourself to Charlie, why not wrap it? Why just shove it under the comforter of your unmade bed?[emoji23][emoji23]

Yes, Asa does. I liked their performance. 

Jessica, I don't even know where to start, she just cannot stop. I am so glad, MJ, Reza and Asa also did not back down. I think Jessica maybe having some regrets now according to her Instagram post. She is getting no sympathy from her followers though. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also, maybe it is just me, but when you invite people over for dinner, I find it extremely rude to eat before everyone has arrived. Haha Mike was eating way before  Asa arrived [emoji38]


----------



## bergafer3

I was shocked at how Jessica acted at the restaurant. She has no reason not to like them,  she didn't  like them before this whole GG mess. If that was my sister I would be so embarrassed, I would shake some sense in to her. She was so out of line, why is mike still with her? Not that he's a prize to be won either.


----------



## zaara10

Yeah I noticed mike was busy stuffing his face. Maybe it was nervous eating or to avoid talking. I thought it was rude too. They were at a Persian restaurant right? Not saying cursing up a storm is right anywhere really, but definitely not appropriate where they were having dinner. Mike tried to shush her but she wasn't having that. To quote an ATL housewife Kandi to Nene, I don't like Jessica's "stank a$$ sense of superiority."


----------



## SummerMango

bergafer3 said:


> I was shocked at how Jessica acted at the restaurant. She has no reason not to like them,  she didn't  like them before this whole GG mess. If that was my sister I would be so embarrassed, I would shake some sense in to her. She was so out of line, why is mike still with her? Not that he's a prize to be won either.




So true! She hasn't liked them at all this season. Way before the GG incident. Even when they went for their staycation she wasn't nice to them. Uggghh what happened to Mike? Ever since he was getting upset that Reza wasn't doing enough for him, he has gone downhill. 



zaara10 said:


> Yeah I noticed mike was busy stuffing his face. Maybe it was nervous eating or to avoid talking. I thought it was rude too. They were at a Persian restaurant right? Not saying cursing up a storm is right anywhere really, but definitely not appropriate where they were having dinner. Mike tried to shush her but she wasn't having that. To quote an ATL housewife Kandi to Nene, I don't like Jessica's "stank a$$ sense of superiority."




I couldn't believe it! May be it was nervous eating but indeed very rude. Yes, they kept showing the staff everytime one of the cast walked in. It was a Persian restaurant. Yes the cursing was out of hand. She had already warned Mike about not shushing her hehe and Mike couldn't get a word in!


----------



## Love4H

Speaking American terms I believe it's called pu$$y whipped.


----------



## DC-Cutie

SummerMango said:


> She had already warned Mike about not shushing her hehe and Mike couldn't get a word in!


 yet, she is always shushing Mike


----------



## SummerMango

DC-Cutie said:


> yet, she is always shushing Mike




Seriously, what happened to Mike!


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> yet, she is always shushing Mike




I imagine a lot of their arguments end w/ her saying "but I converted for you."


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> I imagine a lot of their arguments end w/ her saying "but I converted for you."


 
you're probably right.


I wonder if they divorce will she still practice Judaism?


----------



## needloub

bergafer3 said:


> *I was shocked at how Jessica acted at the restaurant*. She has no reason not to like them,  she didn't  like them before this whole GG mess. If that was my sister I would be so embarrassed, I would shake some sense in to her. She was so out of line, why is mike still with her? Not that he's a prize to be won either.



"I've been drinking...I've been drinking" 

Her anger is misplaced...it should be directed towards Mike.  He was probably inappropriate in the room and he just needs to admit it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I loved their faces when MJ said GG passed the test


----------



## bergafer3

Glitterandstuds said:


> I loved their faces when MJ said GG passed the test


That was awesome!


----------



## azania

OT but is MJ wearing a wig this seasons?


----------



## DC-Cutie

azania said:


> OT but is MJ wearing a wig this seasons?


 
she's worn wigs since season 1.


----------



## bergafer3

I didn't know she wears wigs


----------



## zaara10

Glitterandstuds said:


> I loved their faces when MJ said GG passed the test




Yes, that was priceless, lol. GG challenges Mike to a polygraph next episode, but I'm sure he turned it down. He knows what he did.


----------



## uhpharm01

bergafer3 said:


> I didn't know she wears wigs



Same here


----------



## lovesbmw

Love4H said:


> Speaking American terms I believe it's called pu$$y whipped.


OMG Your so funny


----------



## missyb

I don't believe the birthday girls necklace is real.


----------



## zaara10

Mike looked a bit terrified after Jessica told him they're going to start trying for a baby 6 months post wedding! She's only 25, why is she in such a rush?? Maybe to lock him down even more. 
Everyone looked nice in their bollywood outfits except for mj. Her outfit was a mess. I was hoping to see some bollywood dancing at the party. Lame.  btw, cake throwing at a party is a pet peeve of mine. Such a waste of food! Lol.


----------



## bergafer3

missyb said:


> I don't believe the birthday girls necklace is real.


I agree,  even  her hairdresser was like what is that made of. Haha


----------



## Love4H

bergafer3 said:


> I agree,  even  her hairdresser was like what is that made of. Haha



It did look very cheap made. Almost plastic like.


----------



## azania

I don't like Asifa. First she seemed cool but she seems very entitled which I never like.


----------



## widerlet

I'm so happy there's a thread on this show here! I don't know anybody who watches this show.

I have to talk about Jessica;

1. Fillers have been discussed, btw I think she IS a nurse at a plastic surgeon's office in Beverly Hills and its clear she's been getting a major employee discount since she's become a flotation device in her face alone.

2. Her actions at the dinner.. WOW, just wow! She went into that dinner ready to fight, her body language when she got there and prepping Mike that she was not going to hold back. I dislike Mike but  I felt extra sorry for him here, he genuinely wanted to fix things with his friends and she was not having it.
When Asa and MJ walked in you could tell they were trying to be nice and bring up positive things by ooohing and aahing over her engagement ring but Jessica acted cold ( and C_unty).
Then as soon as she got a chance she went into angry Chihuahua mode. BARK BARK BARK

I've always thought Asa seemed a bit pretentious and over the top arty farty but the past couple of episodes I've gained a ton of respect for her, she's so calm and reasonable. She treated Jessica with respect and let her yell because she knows (like we all do) that Jessica probably realized Mike is a cheating liar and feels she's gone too far in the relationship to leave it behind (converting to Judaism). 
Poor Jessica has been chasing that ring for years and for what? a cheater. Honestly I feel bad for her at the end of the day. She's obviously in a phase of denial; and the only way she thinks she can improve things is by isolating Mike from his "friends" (ESP. GIGI). But a cheater is a cheater, take Gigi away and he'll find others...


More Asa praise, the latest episode with Asifa's birthday party. Bobby pulled Asa aside to vent about his relationship and Asa's responses were so sweet, she was honestly trying to get him to see the positive side of things and confront the problems in a decent manner. Even when Asifa barged into the convo she was acting as a mediator between them but I think they enjoy the drama so Asifa totally disregarded her points.

Used to watch this show for the ratchetness but now there's the added factor of Asa's personality. Love, love ,love! her.


----------



## Bentley1

Asifa and Bobby are trying hard
to secure their spot on the show and it's just not happening. Their scenes both bore and annoy me, I don't like either of them. It's quite apparent they were last minute add ons. They're flops.


----------



## creighbaby

I can't find anywhere to watch reruns. Full episodes aren't on the bravo app and no episodes are available via optimum on demand.


----------



## SummerMango

widerlet said:


> I'm so happy there's a thread on this show here! I don't know anybody who watches this show.
> 
> I have to talk about Jessica;
> 
> 1. Fillers have been discussed, btw I think she IS a nurse at a plastic surgeon's office in Beverly Hills and its clear she's been getting a major employee discount since she's become a flotation device in her face alone.
> 
> 2. Her actions at the dinner.. WOW, just wow! She went into that dinner ready to fight, her body language when she got there and prepping Mike that she was not going to hold back. I dislike Mike but  I felt extra sorry for him here, he genuinely wanted to fix things with his friends and she was not having it.
> When Asa and MJ walked in you could tell they were trying to be nice and bring up positive things by ooohing and aahing over her engagement ring but Jessica acted cold ( and C_unty).
> Then as soon as she got a chance she went into angry Chihuahua mode. BARK BARK BARK
> 
> I've always thought Asa seemed a bit pretentious and over the top arty farty but the past couple of episodes I've gained a ton of respect for her, she's so calm and reasonable. She treated Jessica with respect and let her yell because she knows (like we all do) that Jessica probably realized Mike is a cheating liar and feels she's gone too far in the relationship to leave it behind (converting to Judaism).
> Poor Jessica has been chasing that ring for years and for what? a cheater. Honestly I feel bad for her at the end of the day. She's obviously in a phase of denial; and the only way she thinks she can improve things is by isolating Mike from his "friends" (ESP. GIGI). But a cheater is a cheater, take Gigi away and he'll find others...
> 
> 
> More Asa praise, the latest episode with Asifa's birthday party. Bobby pulled Asa aside to vent about his relationship and Asa's responses were so sweet, she was honestly trying to get him to see the positive side of things and confront the problems in a decent manner. Even when Asifa barged into the convo she was acting as a mediator between them but I think they enjoy the drama so Asifa totally disregarded her points.
> 
> Used to watch this show for the ratchetness but now there's the added factor of Asa's personality. Love, love ,love! her.




Very well said, couldn't agree with you more. Yes, I am also loving Asa this season.


----------



## dooneybaby

creighbaby said:


> I can't find anywhere to watch reruns. Full episodes aren't on the bravo app and no episodes are available via optimum on demand.


Reruns are usually on Saturday. That's how I get caught up.


----------



## dooneybaby

widerlet said:


> I'm so happy there's a thread on this show here! I don't know anybody who watches this show.
> 
> I have to talk about Jessica;
> 
> 1. Fillers have been discussed, btw I think she IS a nurse at a plastic surgeon's office in Beverly Hills and its clear she's been getting a major employee discount since she's become a flotation device in her face alone.
> 
> 2. Her actions at the dinner.. WOW, just wow! She went into that dinner ready to fight, her body language when she got there and prepping Mike that she was not going to hold back. I dislike Mike but  I felt extra sorry for him here, he genuinely wanted to fix things with his friends and she was not having it.
> When Asa and MJ walked in you could tell they were trying to be nice and bring up positive things by ooohing and aahing over her engagement ring but Jessica acted cold ( and C_unty).
> *Then as soon as she got a chance she went into angry Chihuahua mode. BARK BARK BARK*
> 
> I've always thought Asa seemed a bit pretentious and over the top arty farty but the past couple of episodes I've gained a ton of respect for her, she's so calm and reasonable. She treated Jessica with respect and let her yell because she knows (like we all do) that Jessica probably realized Mike is a cheating liar and feels she's gone too far in the relationship to leave it behind (converting to Judaism).
> Poor Jessica has been chasing that ring for years and for what? a cheater. Honestly I feel bad for her at the end of the day. She's obviously in a phase of denial; and the only way she thinks she can improve things is by isolating Mike from his "friends" (ESP. GIGI). But a cheater is a cheater, take Gigi away and he'll find others...
> 
> 
> More Asa praise, the latest episode with Asifa's birthday party. Bobby pulled Asa aside to vent about his relationship and Asa's responses were so sweet, she was honestly trying to get him to see the positive side of things and confront the problems in a decent manner. Even when Asifa barged into the convo she was acting as a mediator between them but I think they enjoy the drama so Asifa totally disregarded her points.
> 
> Used to watch this show for the ratchetness but now there's the added factor of Asa's personality. Love, love ,love! her.


Hey, no chihuahua jokes!
We're still mourning Pablo! :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## dooneybaby

Love4H said:


> It did look very cheap made. Almost plastic like.


I would have started biting it.


----------



## widerlet

dooneybaby said:


> Hey, no chihuahua jokes!
> We're still mourning Pablo! :lolots::lolots::lolots:



Woops! Tad insensitive of me &#128563; &#128539;
haha I was going to say Pitbull but Jessica doesn't have the bite.


----------



## haha73

Last week I had a dream that I was friends with Asa, who sent me for a job interview with Kevin Bacon.  Such are the dreams of a Monday night LOL


----------



## pquiles

azania said:


> I don't like Asifa. First she seemed cool but she seems very entitled which I never like.



I only watched a couple reruns and I have to agree with your assessment of Asia's entitled attitude.


----------



## DC-Cutie

All I know is GG got Asifa and Jessica shaking in their boots!  LOL


----------



## afcgirl

Asifa should break up with her boyfriend now.  He crossed a line by dating her girlfriends (even if it was after they broke up) and she will never get over it.  I know I wouldn't.  Time to move on.


----------



## AECornell

I think her friends crossed a line more than he did. Once they got divorced he doesn't have any loyalty to her anymore. I would question my friendships more.



afcgirl said:


> Asifa should break up with her boyfriend now.  He crossed a line by dating her girlfriends (even if it was after they broke up) and she will never get over it.  I know I wouldn't.  Time to move on.


----------



## pink1

She will never get over it.  They will be married w/ kids and she will still bring it up.  

Not saying what he did was right (I missed whether they were broken up.  And clearly she needs to be looking at her friend set) but there is no way they should get married w/ all those issues.


----------



## Bentley1

Asifa is acting just as desperate as Jessica to be a wife. Move on, girl. He's not even that into her, I don't know why she's making herself look like a fool chasing after his Popeye lookin behind. Is she that desperate for a husband with a few coins (which is questionable). Get a life and some self respect.


----------



## zaara10

pink1 said:


> She will never get over it.  They will be married w/ kids and she will still bring it up.
> 
> Not saying what he did was right (I missed whether they were broken up.  And clearly she needs to be looking at her friend set) but there is no way they should get married w/ all those issues.




I think she knows that Bobby puts up w/ her crap more than any other man will. She's definitely hung up over the fact that he was w/ one of her friends after their divorce, but she was also w/ some other guy. (Although maybe going out w/ one of her friends wasn't a good choice) But if she wants to be w/ Bobby she needs to move past it. It wasn't GG's fault if Bobby texted her first. Asifa can simply tell Bobby that she's not comfortable w/ it given her own insecurities. Simple. Maybe seeing herself on the show will help her see what's wrong in their relationship (like Shannon from RHOC). Has she or Bobby been on wwhl yet?


----------



## haha73

zaara10 said:


> I think she knows that Bobby puts up w/ her crap more than any other man will. She's definitely hung up over the fact that he was w/ one of her friends after their divorce, but she was also w/ some other guy. (Although maybe going out w/ one of her friends wasn't a good choice) But if she wants to be w/ Bobby she needs to move past it. It wasn't GG's fault if Bobby texted her first. Asifa can simply tell Bobby that she's not comfortable w/ it given her own insecurities. Simple. Maybe seeing herself on the show will help her see what's wrong in their relationship (like Shannon from RHOC). Has she or Bobby been on wwhl yet?


It's really slimy for a guy to talk to his girlfriend's friends about the couple's issues.  He talked to Asa about it; did he even Asa well? Then he texted GG.  He's basically trying to change the loyalty of her friends from her to him.  Which reduces her support system.  No man has any business calling, emailing, visiting or texting his girlfriends girl friends; the boundary needs to be respected. On top of that he insists she pass a list of tests before they re-marry.  He can wash his own dog.   

Question:  What is Bobby's ethnicity? Is he Persian, Indian? Muslim, Zoroastrian?


----------



## anabanana745

haha73 said:


> It's really slimy for a guy to talk to his girlfriend's friends about the couple's issues.  He talked to Asa about it; did he even Asa well? Then he texted GG.  He's basically trying to change the loyalty of her friends from her to him.  Which reduces her support system.  No man has any business calling, emailing, visiting or texting his girlfriends girl friends; the boundary needs to be respected. On top of that he insists she pass a list of tests before they re-marry.  He can wash his own dog.
> 
> Question:  What is Bobby's ethnicity? Is he Persian, Indian? Muslim, Zoroastrian?




Agree totally but Asifa should have brought it up with him in private instead of throwing a fit in public. She made herself seem really bratty and insecure.


----------



## zippie

MJ, BJ OR whatever her name is, such a skank.  Who in their right mind would wear what she wears?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Asifa is just desperate to be a wife, at any cost.  Why did they take pics on the beach?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is GG got Asifa and Jessica shaking in their boots!  LOL


 
Didn't watch yet, what happened???


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Didn't watch yet, what happened???


 
Asifa is mad at GG because her man sent her a text and Jessica doesn't want to hear about GG & Mike.


I still don't think Asifa and GG were friends in real life.  They don't even seem to know each other.


----------



## dooneybaby

Let's just fast forward past the bachelor party MJ threw...way past!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

dooneybaby said:


> Let's just fast forward past the bachelor party MJ threw...way past!




Omg beyond ratchet


----------



## Glitterandstuds

MJ's outfit at the farm OMG!!!! Wtf


----------



## zaara10

dooneybaby said:


> Let's just fast forward past the bachelor party MJ threw...way past!




Yeah they're wayyyy too old to be acting that messy. Reza & mj are like 40!!! Wonder what Adam thought about it. 
Those dancers & penis piñata Asa had at the farm looked really out of place there.


----------



## Sassys

Asa's party had to be the most morning thing I have ever watched. MJ's was a bit much for me, but I would have played sick if I had to stay at Asa's party.


----------



## DC-Cutie

both of the parties were pretty tacky.


----------



## Love4H

DC-Cutie said:


> both of the parties were pretty tacky.



Tacky and lame.


----------



## kemilia

zippie said:


> MJ, BJ OR whatever her name is, such a skank.  Who in their right mind would wear what she wears?




Her outfits always get a chuckle out of me. That one she wore to the petting zoo--


----------



## kemilia

So they're at a petting zoo (for a bachelor party?!) and there is nice food set out on picnic tables AND male go-go dancers wearing tails on their undies? And a rainbow penis piñata? I thought I was having a fever dream.

That truck they were being driven around in at the petting zoo looked like mobile bleachers, kind of a souped up version of a hay wagon, very unsafe (though I think I saw seatbelts).


----------



## lulilu

I can't believe Reza's Bf is still thinking they are getting married.  Reza is getting so mean as it comes closer -- he's going to run.  Why did he even propose if he was not happy with their private life?


----------



## barbie444

What does Bobby do? Does he have any money?


----------



## zaara10

lulilu said:


> I can't believe Reza's Bf is still thinking they are getting married.  Reza is getting so mean as it comes closer -- he's going to run.  Why did he even propose if he was not happy with their private life?




The already got married though, didn't they? Adam is much younger than Reza I think. They seem like an odd match to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

barbie444 said:


> What does Bobby do? Does he have any money?



Asifa said he owns/owned a clothing store or something in retail...  But, what do any of these people do, like Asa and GG?

Look at Reza!!!!  He's looking great, that mustache was a mess and he's loosing weight.

https://instagram.com/p/2rsdTiyI_o/?taken-by=rezafarahan


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> Asifa said he owns/owned a clothing store or something in retail...  But, what do any of these people do, like Asa and GG?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Reza!!!!  He's looking great, that mustache was a mess and he's loosing weight.
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/2rsdTiyI_o/?taken-by=rezafarahan




I also want to know what all of these people do. The few that have wealthy family seem to live off of them (maybe Shervin, maybe Bobby--not buying that he can afford what they have from owning a clothing store..although it could all be borrowed/putting them in debt).  The others... Asa, Asifa, MJ, GG... I really wonder.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> I also want to know what all of these people do. The few that have wealthy family seem to live off of them (maybe Shervin, maybe Bobby--not buying that he can afford what they have from owning a clothing store..although it could all be borrowed/putting them in debt).  The others... Asa, Asifa, MJ, GG... I really wonder.



MJ is still in real estate, so is Reza
Asa is a pop priestess (or as her mom says "what zeh hell is dat?"
Asifa I thought she said she has a real job
GG who knows - LOL


----------



## SummerMango

zaara10 said:


> The already got married though, didn't they? Adam is much younger than Reza I think. They seem like an odd match to me.




I think Adam is 10 years younger than Reza. They celebrated his 30th on the show. Reza should be way over 40 by now. I thought he and MJ were both 40 when the show started but I think they both are saying 40 now. 



DC-Cutie said:


> MJ is still in real estate, so is Reza
> 
> Asa is a pop priestess (or as her mom says "what zeh hell is dat?"
> 
> Asifa I thought she said she has a real job
> 
> GG who knows - LOL





Hehe, love Asa's mom! "You are a weirdo, Asa" [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]

For all of them claiming to have so much money, I thought they would all be living in mansions like Shervin.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ is still in real estate, so is Reza
> 
> Asa is a pop priestess (or as her mom says "what zeh hell is dat?"
> 
> Asifa I thought she said she has a real job
> 
> GG who knows - LOL




Well judging by what looks to be MJ's work ethic (or lack thereof!), she's probably living off of her Shahs salary now!

Asa's line of work is so eye-roll inducing!!!!


----------



## Samia

I can never walk into a gym or workout place again without thinking of that outfit MJ wore [emoji51]


----------



## BagOuttaHell

For once I felt GG had an mini outburst that was justified. Asifa was acting so stupid at the bachelor party.


----------



## haha73

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ is still in real estate, so is Reza
> Asa is a pop priestess (or as her mom says "what zeh hell is dat?"
> Asifa I thought she said she has a real job
> GG who knows - LOL


It was said that Bobby sold a chain of retail clothing stores.  Asifa is supposed to be a VP of marketing at a company; but what kind of company would want their VP posting the kind of sexy photos she has - unless it's in fashion or photography or fitness.  Reza, MJ, Mike and Sammi are in real estate. Asa is an artist/musician, though I don't know if that pays her bills. GG doesn't work; her father tried to get her to start a business with her sister but she gave up. Who knows what Shervin does.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't really care for Bobby and Asifa, but he is 100% right - she knows he hooked up with her friend, so why get back with him if she's going to keep bringing it up....  Oh wait, I know - she's DESPERATE!


the thirst is real.  the.  thirst.  is.  real


----------



## Longchamp

Reza looks food in his IG pix that you posted. Thank gawd he shaved off that moustache.
He was pretty funny at MJs fertility appt.


----------



## krissa

I'm so behind on most of this season, but Charlie is the worst part of this season. These two are the worst pair.


----------



## sgj99

MJ really needs a breast reduction, she looks like Morgana - and that's not a good look.

also, how can these people speak about having children ... when they act like children!


----------



## dooneybaby

I know MJ and Reza are besties, but would you bring a guy friend into your HOOHA appointment?


----------



## lovesbmw

dooneybaby said:


> I know MJ and Reza are besties, but would you bring a guy friend into your HOOHA appointment?


No he would have to wait for me in waiting room.


----------



## dooneybaby

lovesbmw said:


> No he would have to wait for me in waiting room.


I don't even think I'd bring him to the office.


----------



## lovesbmw

Ill have to agree


----------



## dooneybaby

sgj99 said:


> *MJ really needs a breast reduction, she looks like Morgana - and that's not a good look.*
> 
> also, how can these people speak about having children ... when they act like children!


She reminds me of the woman on "Botched" who smashed a can with one of her boobs. Ouch!


----------



## SummerMango

dooneybaby said:


> I know MJ and Reza are besties, but would you bring a guy friend into your HOOHA appointment?




Hehe so true!! I am at the moment watching and laughing uncontrollably especially at this zinger from Reza. "How are you going to tell the doctor you are 39, when we are here for the over 40 Hoo Ha examination. MJ is trying to do some Jedi Persian mind trick with the doctor but she forgets the doctor's also Persian and knows those games"[emoji38][emoji23][emoji38][emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel like MJ went thought this same procedure last season


----------



## SummerMango

DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like MJ went thought this same procedure last season




Yes, didn't she after the Turkey episode. 

Seeing what Asa did to her parents home made me like her even more. Her mom's reaction is was so priceless hehehe and her Tshirt omg!! I just love Asa's mom and her reaction. 


My heart went out to Adam. I feel he truly loves Reza.


----------



## DC-Cutie

SummerMango said:


> Yes, didn't she after the Turkey episode.
> 
> Seeing what Asa did to her parents home made me like her even more. Her mom's reaction is was so priceless hehehe and her Tshirt omg!! I just love Asa's mom and her reaction.
> 
> 
> My heart went out to Adam. I feel he truly loves Reza.


 
reza is all about reza.  I'm all for Yin and Yang relationships, but these two seem way too different to be compatiable.  Adam said he went into Reza's world.  I thought in a relationship you're supposed to join and compliment each other.  


Reza is flashy and obnoxious.  Adam seems super sweet and really reserved.


I like Asa's mom too.  Vida seems to be getting nicer these days.


Something I've always wondered - is there something wrong with Asa's brother, like some sort of developmental delay?


----------



## dooneybaby

SummerMango said:


> Yes, didn't she after the Turkey episode.
> 
> Seeing what Asa did to her parents home made me like her even more. Her mom's reaction is was so priceless hehehe and her Tshirt omg!! I just love Asa's mom and her reaction. *
> 
> 
> My heart went out to Adam. I feel he truly loves Reza*.


Reza wants a guarantee that he can have wild out-of-control sex on demand for the rest of his life, or he's not compatible with you.
Reza is a tramp. Actually Adam is too classy for Reza.


----------



## pjhm

BagOuttaHell said:


> For once I felt GG had an mini outburst that was justified. Asifa was acting so stupid at the bachelor party.




Agree-what is this show coming to when GG is the voice of reason?


----------



## pjhm

dooneybaby said:


> Reza wants a guarantee that he can have wild out-of-control sex on demand for the rest of his life, or he's not compatible with you.
> Reza is a tramp. Actually Adam is too classy for Reza.




Yeah I feel sorry for Adam. Rena is NOT ready for marriage.


----------



## SummerMango

dooneybaby said:


> Reza wants a guarantee that he can have wild out-of-control sex on demand for the rest of his life, or he's not compatible with you.
> Reza is a tramp. Actually Adam is too classy for Reza.







DC-Cutie said:


> reza is all about reza.  I'm all for Yin and Yang relationships, but these two seem way too different to be compatiable.  Adam said he went into Reza's world.  I thought in a relationship you're supposed to join and compliment each other.
> 
> 
> Reza is flashy and obnoxious.  Adam seems super sweet and really reserved.
> 
> 
> I like Asa's mom too.  Vida seems to be getting nicer these days.
> 
> 
> Something I've always wondered - is there something wrong with Asa's brother, like some sort of developmental delay?




So true, I remember last season when Reza had an all out fight with another Persian Gay guy Adam met at the pool. He seems to get jealous easily yet he has absolutely no respect for Adam. He is over 40! Everyone in their group is over 30, why are they acting like teenagers! Their life is all about partying. It is sad. I am disgusted to see Reza flashing his butt again twice in two weeks lol for next weeks preview[emoji37]

Asa's mom is a lot of fun. I love how she stops Asa as soon as she starts to get different like when she was hanging the evil eye. Really liking the new Vida. 

I think Asa's brother is just quiet or shy. Also I know it is cultural for them to stay in their parents house till they are married. Most don't, maybe he is.


----------



## dooneybaby

Okay, I know the woman MJ was helping stage her home was also a friend, but she's also a client. So why on earth would MJ put on speaker the doctor's office reading the results of her STD test? That girl has no shame. No shame at all!


----------



## SummerMango

dooneybaby said:


> Okay, I know the woman MJ was helping stage her home was also a friend, but she's also a client. So why on earth would MJ put on speaker the doctor's office reading the results of her STD test? That girl has no shame. No shame at all!




Hehe that is what I was wondering too[emoji38][emoji38]. I was thinking to myself, "maybe the producers want her to be on speaker" but she could have easily excused herself and walked out.


----------



## dooneybaby

News flash ... News flash ...
E! says the wedding between Reza and Adam is back on.


----------



## Samia

SummerMango said:


> So true, I remember last season when Reza had an all out fight with another Persian Gay guy Adam met at the pool. He seems to get jealous easily yet he has absolutely no respect for Adam. He is over 40! Everyone in their group is over 30, why are they acting like teenagers! Their life is all about partying. It is sad. I am disgusted to see Reza flashing his butt again twice in two weeks lol for next weeks preview[emoji37]
> 
> Asa's mom is a lot of fun. I love how she stops Asa as soon as she starts to get different like when she was hanging the evil eye. Really liking the new Vida.
> 
> I think Asa's brother is just quiet or shy. Also I know it is cultural for them to stay in their parents house till they are married. Most don't, maybe he is.




Reza's butt not a pleasant sight! 
MJ needs a stylist!! Most of the time she cannot sit or bend in the clothes she wears, how can they be comfortable at all! 
I felt sorry for Adam, he looked really hurt


----------



## pjhm

Boy does she ever need a stylist !!


----------



## SummerMango

Samia said:


> Reza's butt not a pleasant sight!
> MJ needs a stylist!! Most of the time she cannot sit or bend in the clothes she wears, how can they be comfortable at all!
> I felt sorry for Adam, he looked really hurt




Ughhh definitely not [emoji33][emoji37][emoji33][emoji37] that two we were forced to see it twice in a matter of two weeks! Yikes. 

Yes, my heart went out to Adam too. Certain things should remain private about couples. I feel really bad for Adam that Reza violated that.


----------



## sgj99

dooneybaby said:


> Okay, I know the woman MJ was helping stage her home was also a friend, but she's also a client. So why on earth would MJ put on speaker the doctor's office reading the results of her STD test? That girl has no shame. No shame at all!





SummerMango said:


> Hehe that is what I was wondering too[emoji38][emoji38]. I was thinking to myself, "maybe the producers want her to be on speaker" but she could have easily excused herself and walked out.



i thought that was so weird too.  she said she was a client so treat her like a client, which means don't take personal phone calls while doing business.  and certainly don't put something so very personal on speaker phone!


----------



## anabanana745

sgj99 said:


> i thought that was so weird too.  she said she was a client so treat her like a client, which means don't take personal phone calls while doing business.  and certainly don't put something so very personal on speaker phone!




It was also hilarious how she was celebrating having no STDs like it was a huge surprise.


----------



## lucywife

anabanana745 said:


> It was also hilarious how she was celebrating having no STDs like it was a huge surprise.


lol true!


----------



## SummerMango

sgj99 said:


> i thought that was so weird too.  she said she was a client so treat her like a client, which means don't take personal phone calls while doing business.  and certainly don't put something so very personal on speaker phone!




Exactly!


----------



## zaara10

I am disgusted that Mike said "so what if I tried to have sex with GG? Who cares, move on."  What does he mean, "so what?" That's actually a big deal!


----------



## Sassys

SummerMango said:


> Exactly!





anabanana745 said:


> It was also hilarious how she was celebrating having no STDs like it was a huge surprise.





sgj99 said:


> i thought that was so weird too.  she said she was a client so treat her like a client, which means don't take personal phone calls while doing business.  and certainly don't put something so very personal on speaker phone!





SummerMango said:


> Ughhh definitely not [emoji33][emoji37][emoji33][emoji37] that two we were forced to see it twice in a matter of two weeks! Yikes.
> 
> Yes, my heart went out to Adam too. Certain things should remain private about couples. I feel really bad for Adam that Reza violated that.



its called we need a scene for our "reality" show.


----------



## SummerMango

Sassys said:


> its called we need a scene for our "reality" show.




True!


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> its called we need a scene for our "reality" show.



once again, you've summed it up very well Sassys.

all the Bravo reality shows just aren't what they started out as.  i've taken a medical leave from work so i've been watching re-runs of the first couple of seasons of RHOC and it was fun, they didn't fight and bicker.  on that particular franchise it started towards the end of the season that was Gretchen's first season and Tamra jumped all over the "let's create drama" the next season.  i haven't checked the timing but my guess is it was around the time Teresa flipped the table on RHNJ - that was the move that sent shows that were already on and later shows like Shahs into no longer friends having fun and the viewers getting to see fabulous lifestyles but friends, i.e., co-workers striving to have air time therefore creating storylines and drama.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> once again, you've summed it up very well Sassys.
> 
> all the Bravo reality shows just aren't what they started out as.  i've taken a medical leave from work so i've been watching re-runs of the first couple of seasons of RHOC and it was fun, they didn't fight and bicker.  on that particular franchise it started towards the end of the season that was Gretchen's first season and Tamra jumped all over the "let's create drama" the next season.  i haven't checked the timing but my guess is it was around the time Teresa flipped the table on RHNJ - that was the move that sent shows that were already on and later shows like Shahs into no longer friends having fun and the viewers getting to see fabulous lifestyles but friends, i.e., co-workers striving to have air time therefore creating storylines and drama.



I always say, first season of reality shows are real. You are just meeting everyone and there is a lot to cover. Afterwards, storlines have to be made up because no one has that much going on in their lives that it can fill hours of footage Its just not possible; so things have to be made up or things have to be reenacted (something that may did really happen, but it was years ago). My co-worker just finished filming a reality show for VH1 (I won't get into what show). She told me, the producers were trying so hard to build tension between her and her brother (show is basically about him) and tried to build tension between her and her mother (they don't really have a relationship). She kept telling them she is not jealous (I believe her). She also told me they are constantly trying to dig for information about her entire family, so that they can build a story line in addition to what the show is really about (something that her brother is doing).
My neighbor is a producer on two reality shows on TLC (I've never watched either). Whever she is home (which is very rare, she is always away filming). She comes over to my apartment and i ask her questions about reality shows all the time.


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> I always say, first season of reality shows are real. You are just meeting everyone and there is a lot to cover. Afterwards, storlines have to be made up because no one has that much going on in their lives that it can fill hours of footage Its just not possible; so things have to be made up or things have to be reenacted (something that may did really happen, but it was years ago). My co-worker just finished filming a reality show for VH1 (I won't get into what show). She told me, the producers were trying so hard to build tension between her and her brother (show is basically about him) and tried to build tension between her and her mother (they don't really have a relationship). She kept telling them she is not jealous (I believe her). She also told me they are constantly trying to dig for information about her entire family, so that they can build a story line in addition to what the show is really about (something that her brother is doing).
> My neighbor is a producer on two reality shows on TLC (I've never watched either). Whever she is home (which is very rare, she is always away filming). She comes over to my apartment and i ask her questions about reality shows all the time.



This is interesting bc there's a new scripted show that's about the behind the scenes of reality shows. I believe it's called unreal on Lifetime starting next month. I've heard production interferes a lot to create drama.


----------



## Sassys

krissa said:


> This is interesting bc there's a new scripted show that's about the behind the scenes of reality shows. I believe it's called unreal on Lifetime starting next month. I've heard production interferes a lot to create drama.



Yeah, I saw the commercials for it.

There is no script for reality shows (most people think there is), but the producers do set the tone. I once was at the doctors and their bathroom was in hallway, shared by other offices and I walked into a relaity show being filmed. This woman was telling these two guys tell him how you feel and how angry you are, show him you are very angry. Then the camera man started filming. When I came out the bathroom, she told one them to go change clothes.


----------



## Sassys

Mike saying "so what if I tried to fcuk GiGi, so what.

Wow, Jessica really thirsted after a complete looser.


----------



## Sassys

This whole Asifa and Bobby situation is so annoying. If you can't get over he slept with someone, WHY do you want to be with him so bad. I don't understand these women in their 30's so desperate to hold on to these men. You are old enough to know you look so pathetic. Changing your religion for a boyfriend that cheats on you and has said on camera, so what if I slept with my friend. Getting back with your ex-husband then constantly harrassing him about a chick he was with when he was not with you. Really???

Yes, I understand it is HARD to find a good man, but being so desperate to hold on to something that is not good for you boggles my mind.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Yeah, I saw the commercials for it.
> 
> *There is no script for reality shows (most people think there is), but the producers do set the tone*. I once was at the doctors and their bathroom was in hallway, shared by other offices and I walked into a relaity show being filmed. This woman was telling these two guys tell him how you feel and how angry you are, show him you are very angry. Then the camera man started filming. When I came out the bathroom, she told one them to go change clothes.


 
this isn't true.  I know someone that's a writer for a realty show...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> this isn't true.  I know someone that's a writer for a realty show...



Well I was told differently by my neighbor


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sassys said:


> This whole Asifa and Bobby situation is so annoying. If you can't get over he slept with someone, WHY do you want to be with him so bad. I don't understand these women in their 30's so desperate to hold on to these men. You are old enough to know you look so pathetic. Changing your religion for a boyfriend that cheats on you and has said on camera, so what if I slept with my friend. Getting back with your ex-husband then constantly harrassing him about a chick he was with when he was not with you. Really???
> 
> Yes, I understand it is HARD to find a good man, but being so desperate to hold on to something that is not good for you boggles my mind.



Asifa isn't the brightest tool in the shed. There were some moments where you wondered if anything was registering her head.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I truly feel bad for Bobby, he's trying and this chick just won't let up


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Well I was told differently by my neighbor




in the credits for most of these shows you can see writer credits.



Glitterandstuds said:


> I truly feel bad for Bobby, he's trying and this chick just won't let up


 
right!  she started with her nagging before the plane pulled back from the gate!  she's just miserable.  


I couldn't for the life of me want to spend my days and nights with someone that I will wake up to, arguing 'you slept with my friend'.  she's making herself miserable!  I don't blame him for moving out.  But it's clear they haven't moved on because they were at Mike and Jessica's wedding


----------



## barbie444

Bobby isn't terrible Asifa is. She has no sense. If someone mentions the name Bobby she goes crazy. She mentioned something about millions of dollars and I got the sense that she is pissed Bobby makes her work for her money instead of supporting her.


----------



## Bentley1

Asifa is clearly looking for a meal ticket and Bobby isn't having it, and who can blame him? She's not worth it, she can't keep her big mouth shut to save her life. Any smart gold digger would play the game much smarter than this annoying dummy. She thinks too highly of herself to back down and compromise with the guy, but what she doesn't get is that she brings absolutely nothing to the table and bobby knows it. He needs to drop her.


----------



## pjhm

Bentley1 said:


> Asifa is clearly looking for a meal ticket and Bobby isn't having it, and who can blame him? She's not worth it, she can't keep her big mouth shut to save her life. Any smart gold digger would play the game much smarter than this annoying dummy. She thinks too highly of herself to back down and compromise with the guy, but what she doesn't get is that she brings absolutely nothing to the table and bobby knows it. He needs to drop her.




Amen!


----------



## zaara10

Asifa is one of those ppl who go into discussions/arguments w/ "yup, everything is my fault. Blame me for everything that's wrong." You can't get anywhere w/ ppl like this (ahem, Nene Leakes).


----------



## pjhm

Bobby deserves better


----------



## dooneybaby

Glitterandstuds said:


> I truly feel bad for Bobby, he's trying and this chick just won't let up


How are you going to feel sorry for Bobby? He's in an abusive relationship and he's just staying in it. Walk out the door dummy! Better yet, kick HER out. It's your house!
What is wrong with people!
And all he and Asifa do is argue, and she wants a ring? Are you kidding me?


----------



## pjhm

Well I think there is something about her that Bobby loves, and he knows he is going to have to end it because the rest of her personality is too toxic to live with in the long run.


----------



## dooneybaby

OMG! Reza gives the best quote of the night when Asifa and Bobby start fighting in front of everyone and GG tells them to stop insulting each other:

"When Lochnessa is the voice of reason, you're in big trouble MF...RUN!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

dooneybaby said:


> How are you going to feel sorry for Bobby? He's in an abusive relationship and he's just staying in it. Walk out the door dummy! Better yet, kick HER out. It's your house!
> What is wrong with people!
> And all he and Asifa do is argue, and she wants a ring? Are you kidding me?




I agree! I feel bad cause he can do SO much better.


----------



## Samia

dooneybaby said:


> OMG! Reza gives the best quote of the night when Asifa and Bobby start fighting in front of everyone and GG tells them to stop insulting each other:
> 
> "When Lochnessa is the voice of reason, you're in big trouble MF...RUN!




Lol! Yes!!


----------



## Sassys

dooneybaby said:


> How are you going to feel sorry for Bobby? He's in an abusive relationship and he's just staying in it. Walk out the door dummy! Better yet, kick HER out. It's your house!
> What is wrong with people!
> And all he and Asifa do is argue, and she wants a ring? Are you kidding me?


 
This!!


----------



## SummerMango

I finally watched this week's episode and I am exhausted lol! What is the point of having Asifa and Bobby this season? Just baffles me!


----------



## DC-Cutie

anybody think that originally the trip to Thailand included Mike and Jessica, then after Jessica's rant at the restaurant they nixed that idea, throwing Asifa and Bobby into the mix?  I mean they had to keep the drama going somehow


----------



## SummerMango

DC-Cutie said:


> anybody think that originally the trip to Thailand included Mike and Jessica, then after Jessica's rant at the restaurant they nixed that idea, throwing Asifa and Bobby into the mix?  I mean they had to keep the drama going somehow




I think so too! As I stated previously, Asifa doesn't seem like she has a relationship with anyone include GG. That maybe just a storyline to get her in the show but what a big headache. If Lily was too boring, Asifa is on the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## DC-Cutie

SummerMango said:


> I think so too! As I stated previously, Asifa doesn't seem like she has a relationship with anyone include GG. That maybe just a storyline to get her in the show but what a big headache. If Lily was too boring, Asifa is on the other end of the spectrum.


 
Bravo totally missed the mark casting these two.  There have got to be more interesting Persians in LA that would love to be on this show.


----------



## SummerMango

DC-Cutie said:


> Bravo totally missed the mark casting these two.  There have got to be more interesting Persians in LA that would love to be on this show.




Exactly! I don't know about Bobby but Asifa's story is so iffy. First her dad was Persian and her mom was from India. Now her dad was, "born here" and her mom is from India. Also her dad's accent seems more Indian than Persian to me.


----------



## anabanana745

dooneybaby said:


> How are you going to feel sorry for Bobby? He's in an abusive relationship and he's just staying in it. Walk out the door dummy! Better yet, kick HER out. It's your house!
> What is wrong with people!
> And all he and Asifa do is argue, and she wants a ring? Are you kidding me?




The scene where she says she has earned the ring she looked so crazy! Completely missing the point of why you should be getting engaged. She is totally delusional about the state of their relationship which is hanging on by a thread.


----------



## haha73

Asifa goes to sit on Bobby's lap.  Then out of the blue Bobby tells everyone that she was attacking hiim for no reason.  Total liar he is.  He plays the victim to get public (and her family's) sympathy.  Don't know why anyone sides with him.  He's a sleazebag; he has no business trying to text her friends to get their sympathy and turn her friends and family against her.  He says she tries to humiliate him but he does the same thing - when he tried to get her to wash his dog, gives her a 45 day trial period where she has to live up to whatever his highess desires, He said he loves it that she's relentless. This guy would not be satisfied with quiet, gentle, supporting woman.  She's exactly what he wants.  If he "tamed" her, he would lose interest and find another ***** to challenge him.


----------



## azania

I also do t understand why everybody is siding with Bobby. He is such a drama queen!! Why does he have to air their dirty laundry in front of everybody?!
She seems very immature and entitled. I think they deserve each other. Already sick of their drama. So unnecessary


----------



## pink1

I could not past how they behaved in front of his mom.  I was hiding under a pillow&#8230;I get so embarrassed.  Yet keep watching!


----------



## DC-Cutie

the only time I sided with Bobby is when Asifa mentioned his millions.  Her true colors came through front and center.  For that, I would have walked out too.

Other than that, they are both a bit cray cray - he's controlling and she's paranoid that he will cheat again with one of her friends.


----------



## Swanky

Ugh, I CANNOT stand either of them!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ugh, I CANNOT stand either of them!!



Co-sign.

He is with her for arm candy and she is with him for $$$.
They kind of deserve each other when you think about it.


----------



## Swanky

He likes to be too controlling and make her jump through hoops.  She likes to micromanage his every.damn.move. . .  she's such a hag.

Maybe they do belong together!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I can't understand what they see in each other.  They act like they hate each other.  She's going to punish they guy forever for sleeping with her friend while they were on a break (maybe they should change their names to Ross and Rachel).  If they get married he better have an iron clad pre-nup.  No one is that good in bed.


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ugh, I CANNOT stand either of them!!







Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He likes to be too controlling and make her jump through hoops.  She likes to micromanage his every.damn.move. . .  she's such a hag.
> 
> Maybe they do belong together!




All this! And LOL @ hag! [emoji28]


----------



## littlerock

Asifa needs her mouth taped shut. She's the most annoying person ever.


----------



## pjhm

They simply are not compatible - they need to face it, have the courage to end it and move on. Otherwise, they will be killing each other and annoying all who come in their presence.


----------



## SummerMango

DC-Cutie said:


> the only time I sided with Bobby is when Asifa mentioned his millions.  Her true colors came through front and center.  For that, I would have walked out too.
> 
> Other than that, they are both a bit cray cray - he's controlling and she's paranoid that he will cheat again with one of her friends.




I couldn't quite understand her millions comment.


----------



## Love4H

SummerMango said:


> I couldn't quite understand her millions comment.



I think it was out of a context. I'm pretty sure it's due to poor editing. 
The whole fight seemed very weird to me.


----------



## SummerMango

Love4H said:


> I think it was out of a context. I'm pretty sure it's due to poor editing.
> 
> The whole fight seemed very weird to me.




Thank you [emoji253]. Yes, the fight was really weird. Reza always seems to be, "fueling the fire". Also Bobby does try to play the victim by texting Asifa's friends and making her look bad. Even his Instagram pics seems to be dissing her but he is as much to blame as Asifa is. Both of them are not needed in this show.


----------



## Swanky

Guessing a lot of its scripted. She would be crying IMO if it were real.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I find his need to air their problems in front of others tacky and immature.  You don't do that.  I'm on Asifas side on that but only that.

I was very turned off by her implying that she deserves an engagement ring after everything shes been through with him.  Marriage isn't a grand prize for something.   What a horrible attitude.


----------



## Sassys

bagnshoofetish said:


> I find his need to air their problems in front of others tacky and immature.  You don't do that.  I'm on Asifas side on that but only that.



But it's okay to air it on camera? They watch their own show and so do we, so it's not like the others won't see it/ hear them later on. Now if she said I'm not doing this on camera that would be different. She only said, not in front of the other cast members.


----------



## Bentley1

The producers egg them on behind the scenes and set up these fight scenes. I think the audience is a little more savvy than they give us credit for. That whole fight scene was so forced and fake, but I do believe that they have a lot of issues in real life. The producers just love to magnify everything and force them into these huge fights. That's what these two were cast for.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sassys said:


> But it's okay to air it on camera? They watch their own show and so do we, so it's not like the others won't see it/ hear them later on. Now if she said I'm not doing this on camera that would be different. She only said, not in front of the other cast members.




Its okay because thats what they signed up for.  They can argue with each other all they want but to bring other castmates into it is ridic.


----------



## missyb

Watching the season finale and Reza needs to stop the bs he's the one that called off the wedding.


----------



## SummerMango

I cried watching the emotional moment shared between Asifa and MJ on the terrace of the monastery. It was so heartfelt. Being a dog mom my heart goes out to MJ. I cannot even imagine how much she misses Pablo. Also it was big of her to apologize to Asa. I am loving Asa this season. She comes off so kind and caring with a good heart.


----------



## sandc

Just because you are the one to call off the wedding, doesn't mean you aren't upset by it or heartbroken as well.


----------



## zaara10

I get that the reception was already paid for, so they decided to enjoy the dinner that was arranged for them; however I'm pretty sure the menus w/ their names on it was just a set up for added drama. Obviously the hotel staff was notified of the canceled wedding & would have known not to use the menus.


----------



## Sassys

*One angry reunion! Reza Farahan storms off the set while Mike Shouhed fights  cheating claims during Shahs Of Sunset sit down with Andy Cohen *


Shahs Of Sunset  fans hoping for drama during the show's season four reunion special will not be  disappointed.
In  a preview video released by Bravo on Thursday, cast members Mike Shouhed  and Reza Farahan dominated the angry exchanges.
While Mike  defended himself against cheating allegations, Reza got so angry he walked off  the set.

Everything started  well enough, with Andy Cohen accidentally referring to openly gay Reza as a  bachelorette and Mercedes 'MJ' Javid adjusting her cleavage.
It all started to  go downhill, however, when Reza accused Mike of lying and of not making 'an  effort to be our friend.'
That was followed  by cheating allegations, most specifically regarding the rumour that Mike slept  with Golnesa 'GG' Gharachedaghi's sister, Leila.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ke-fights-cheating-rumours.html#ixzz3c7ltMxW8


----------



## SouthTampa

Sassys said:


> *One angry reunion! Reza Farahan storms off the set while Mike Shouhed fights  cheating claims during Shahs Of Sunset sit down with Andy Cohen *
> 
> 
> Shahs Of Sunset  fans hoping for drama during the show's season four reunion special will not be  disappointed.
> In  a preview video released by Bravo on Thursday, cast members Mike Shouhed  and Reza Farahan dominated the angry exchanges.
> While Mike  defended himself against cheating allegations, Reza got so angry he walked off  the set.
> 
> Everything started  well enough, with Andy Cohen accidentally referring to openly gay Reza as a  bachelorette and Mercedes 'MJ' Javid adjusting her cleavage.
> It all started to  go downhill, however, when Reza accused Mike of lying and of not making 'an  effort to be our friend.'
> That was followed  by cheating allegations, most specifically regarding the rumour that Mike slept  with Golnesa 'GG' Gharachedaghi's sister, Leila.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ke-fights-cheating-rumours.html#ixzz3c7ltMxW8


MJ's dress -  YIKES &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## junqueprincess

SouthTampa said:


> MJ's dress -  YIKES &#55357;&#56832;




Yikes is right- someone get her a 3 sided mirror and a stylist- please.


----------



## Bentley1

They all look like crap on the reunion, aside from Asifa.
I see they were allowed to drink this year. Last year they were begging Andy for wine & he wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm here for GiGi going in on Jessica lol


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

What do you guys think? Did the Mike and Gigi thing happen? I'd say 99% chance it did.


----------



## pjhm

AshleyLovesLV said:


> What do you guys think? Did the Mike and Gigi thing happen? I'd say 99% chance it did.




I think they were horsing around, he got carried away, she stopped him, and then she started thinking about it afterwards.
Believe she said he stopped but it disturbed her that he went as far as he did. 
I do remember two seasons back that she told him she was interested in having a dating relationship with him, and he replied, "ain't going to happen."


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

pjhm said:


> I think they were horsing around, he got carried away, she stopped him, and then she started thinking about it afterwards.
> Believe she said he stopped but it disturbed her that he went as far as he did.
> I do remember two seasons back that she told him she was interested in having a dating relationship with him, and he replied, "ain't going to happen."




That makes sense. However, I'm not a Jessica fan at all, so that may have swayed my original opinion [emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think something happened.  However, Jessica wants the image of a perfect relationship on display, so she will be mad at GiGi instead of questioning the man she married...


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

DC-Cutie said:


> I think something happened.  However, Jessica wants the image of a perfect relationship on display, so she will be mad at GiGi instead of questioning the man she married...




Agreed!


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I think something happened.  However, Jessica wants the image of a perfect relationship on display, so she will be mad at GiGi instead of questioning the man she married...




Yup. Jessica is delusional. And obsessed w/ being a wife at any cost. I'm just wondering what mike will do when she turns on his mother.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

zaara10 said:


> Yup. Jessica is delusional. And obsessed w/ being a wife at any cost. I'm just wondering what mike will do when she turns on his mother.




And she definitely will. She is trying to isolate him!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

I know it just started but is it me or do some shots of the MJ couch look like soap opera or something? The camera looks different or something


----------



## Sassys

Forgot this was on. Oh well, willl have to catch repeat.


----------



## pjhm

First time I ever turned the channel on a reunion show for a series I used to like-but they were all getting on my nerves.


----------



## lulilu

What was with Mike and his texting?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm here for GG putting Jessica on blast!! lol


----------



## bergafer3

lulilu said:


> What was with Mike and his texting?


Ya, what was that about? Was he texting Jessica and his other side items


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> What was with Mike and his texting?



how many times did Andy have to tell him to stop.  and yet he didn't ...

and what was with MJ and her constant fussing with her top.  yes, it was ugly and ill fitting so she should have worn something else but if that's was her choice than leave it alone.  she really needs a breast reduction.


----------



## Samia

sgj99 said:


> how many times did Andy have to tell him to stop.  and yet he didn't ...
> 
> 
> 
> and what was with MJ and her constant fussing with her top.  yes, it was ugly and ill fitting so she should have worn something else but if that's was her choice than leave it alone.  she really needs a breast reduction.




MJ fussing with her top was annoying! How is her back not in pain those breasts are humongous 

And Mike was probably updating Jessica of what was going on.


----------



## zaara10

Samia said:


> MJ fussing with her top was annoying! How is her back not in pain those breasts are humongous
> 
> And Mike was probably updating Jessica of what was going on.




MJ looked ridiculously bad & uncomfortable in that tacky dress. A safety pin is not going to help you. 
Mike looked a bit terrified of the jessica-gg showdown. And what was w/ that revelation that mike slept w/ Laila on his engagement night??! Is that true?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

pjhm said:


> I do remember two seasons back that she told him she was interested in having a dating relationship with him, and he replied, "ain't going to happen."



I really think Gigi is acting like a scorned woman.  She's jealous of Jessica.   She hates Jessica so why would she care if she is marrying a cheating A-hole?


----------



## Sassys

bagnshoofetish said:


> I really think Gigi is acting like a scorned woman.  She's jealous of Jessica.   She hates Jessica so why would she care if she is marrying a cheating A-hole?



I disagree. If you tried to have sex with me and I know for a fact you did, but are lying about it I would be pissed that my close friends think I am making it up. She just wants him to own it. You can't say one minute it's no true, then say I don't remember then say, so what if I did.

Her issue is, you will not make me look like the liar to my close friends. Like me GiGi doesn't give a damn what other people think about her, but she does care about what people who mean something to her thinks. 

I said from day one, they probably drank to much and was playing around and things got out of hand. They are always grabbing each other or taking towels from someone when they are naked. The girls took Mike's towel in Palm Springs and Jessica was there for that trip. Very disrespectful.

I also think like me, GiGi can't tolerate a stupid woman. Stupid women infuriate me and I have no problem telling them. Makes no difference if their stupidness affects me, I just can't stand to see a stupid or weak woman and Jessica is a stupid woman. I always want to scream at a women "get some damn common sense, we are not in the Stone Age, use your brain"


----------



## melga.

Sassys said:


> I disagree. If you tried to have sex with me and I know for a fact you did, but are lying about it I would be pissed that my close friends think I am making it up. She just wants him to own it. You can't say one minute it's no true, then say I don't remember then say, so what if I did.
> 
> Her issue is, you will not make me look like the liar to my close friends. Like me GiGi doesn't give a damn what other people think about her, but she does care about what people who mean something to her thinks.
> 
> I said from day one, they probably drank to much and was playing around and things got out of hand. They are always grabbing each other or taking towels from someone when they are naked. The girls took Mike's towel in Palm Springs and Jessica was there for that trip. Very disrespectful.
> 
> I also think like me, GiGi can't tolerate a stupid woman. Stupid women infuriate me and I have no problem telling them. Makes no difference if their stupidness affects me, I just hate to see a stupid woman and Jessica is a stupid woman. I always want to scream at a women "get some damn common sense, we are not in the Stone Age, use your brain"



+1! 

Totally think Mike is a cheater.. It really showed when GG brought up the Leila thing. His reaction was so fake that I kinda LOL'ed


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I pretty much think both Jessica and Gigi are of equal unintelligence (GG to the taxidermist:  "were all these animals alive at one time?"  ) .  Gigi's friends believe her already.  If it were just about that, she has nothing to complain about.  If she really was just upset about Mikes behavior, she should have just kept it between her and him instead of blurting it out to a bunch of people who knew nothing about it in the first place and oh yeah, the entire television nation.  She had an agenda - to have this seasons storyline about her and to try to derail Jessica's  and Mike's wedding.
JMO


----------



## melga.

bagnshoofetish said:


> I pretty much think both Jessica and Gigi are of equal unintelligence (GG to the taxidermist:  "were all these animals alive at one time?"  ) .  Gigi's friends believe her already.  If it were just about that, she has nothing to complain about.*  If she really was just upset about Mikes behavior, she should have just kept it between her and him instead of blurting it out to a bunch of people who knew nothing about it in the first place and oh yeah, the entire television nation.  *She had an agenda - to have this seasons storyline about her and to try to derail Jessica's  and Mike's wedding.
> JMO



ITA on that!


----------



## Sassys

bagnshoofetish said:


> I pretty much think both Jessica and Gigi are of equal unintelligence (GG to the taxidermist:  "were all these animals alive at one time?"  ) .  Gigi's friends believe her already.  If it were just about that, she has nothing to complain about.  If she really was just upset about Mikes behavior, she should have just kept it between her and him instead of blurting it out to a bunch of people who knew nothing about it in the first place and oh yeah, the entire television nation.  She had an agenda - to have this seasons storyline about her and to try to derail Jessica's  and Mike's wedding.
> JMO



everybody makes a dumb comment and realizes later, Uh, that was stupid, why did I say that. That doesn't make you stupid. The fact that Jessica married a man who said on national television "so what if i fcuked Gigi, big deal" does make you a stupid woman in my book. They see what is going to be aired before the audience, so she knew before they got married, he made that comment.


They are on a reality show. If GiGi mentioned off camera to one of the friends and a producer (whom she might now be friends with after 4 yrs) overheard the conversation, of course the producer is going to want the situation on tv. They need story lines. It's the producers job, to give the audience a storyline. If Gigi said, "no i don't want this out on camera, the producers can say, well Gigi, you really don't have a storyline for season 4 and we could get rid of you and get someone else who does have a story line. Gigi already has a taste of fame, doing a reality show has to be the easiest job in the world. You better believe she will do what she is told and collect her check.


----------



## pjhm

The credibility quotient for most of them is quite low. Gigi passed the second lie detector  test so that helps her, but Leila (Gigi's sis) and mike were friends years ago which is how Gigi first met him. How deep that relationship was we don't know, but it's a tangled web. Gigi does act scorned and Mike acts guilty.


----------



## Sassys

pjhm said:


> The credibility quotient for most of them is quite low. Gigi passed the second lie detector  test so that helps her, but Leila (Gigi's sis) and mike were friends years ago which is how Gigi first met him. How deep that relationship was we don't know, but it's a tangled web. Gigi does act scorned and Mike acts guilty.



I think she failed the 1st test, because he asked her "have you ever lied to a friend about something" and she said no. Of course we have lied to a friend about something. Does this dress make me look fat, I'm to sick to come to your party (mean while I am hanging out at another party with my dude), I didn't buy you a birthday girft because i for got it was your bday (truth is, I couldn't afford it). I knew she was going to fail, just by saying no to that one question.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sassys said:


> everybody makes a dumb comment and realizes later, Uh, that was stupid, why did I say that. That doesn't make you stupid. T



Your're obviously a fan of Gigi's and I am not.  I think she is dumb as a rock.  You don't have to though.  We don't have to agree.


----------



## Sassys

bagnshoofetish said:


> Your're obviously a fan of Gigi's and I am not.  I think she is dumb as a rock.  You don't have to though.  We don't have to agree.



Nope, not a fan, but I'm not throwing her under the bus because she mad a dumb brain freeze comment. We all do it. I also, get where she is coming from, when you are trying to prove someone is a liar and you can't tolerate how stupid their s/o is. I also agree when she went off on Asifa, don't blame me, if YOUR man is calling me about you. Those are Asifa's insecurities not GiGi's. If you don't want your man calling/texting me, tell HIM.

I once had to tell an ex to handle his inappropiate female friend (she was disrespecting our relationship IMO). He didn't do it after I gave him ample time, so I handled her myself.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sassys said:


> Nope, not a fan, but I'm not throwing her under the bus because she mad a dumb brain freeze comment. We all do it. I also, get where she is coming from, when you are trying to prove someone is a liar and you can't tolerate how stupid their s/o is. I also agree when she went off on Asifa, don't blame me, if YOUR man is calling me about you. Those are Asifa's insecurities not GiGi's. If you don't want your man calling/texting me, tell HIM.



She makes a lot of dumb comments IMO.  Again, you don't have to agree with me at all.  I'm just stating my opinion like everyone else in this thread.  Not sure why you care what I think about her?  You don't have to agree with me.  Again, its okay!


----------



## anabanana745

melga. said:


> +1!
> 
> Totally think Mike is a cheater.. It really showed when GG brought up the Leila thing. His reaction was so fake that I kinda LOL'ed




He had a guilty look the entire time!


----------



## GoGlam

GG HAS lied in the past. How can everyone forget that she causes so much drama and blows so much out of proportion that Mike had to warn her to stop or she'd be in the "NFL" aka "no friends left" zone.  It's interesting that now her agenda is to make sure she's not there and Mike is.  He would always hold everyone together and have more reason than almost all of them put together.  Either this entire thing is fake (yeah--who filmed them in the hallway in Turkey? Why is that such a mystery?) or it's largely invented by GG.

I don't doubt Mike has cheated or does cheat.  He seems like the type that would... But something is off with the way GG has handled the whole thing and she is not worth her weight in anything.  She is a liar and a nut who told her sister she wanted to stab her with one of her many knives on TV.  GG seems jealous and scorned!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Sassys said:


> I disagree. If you tried to have sex with me and I know for a fact you did, but are lying about it I would be pissed that my close friends think I am making it up. She just wants him to own it. You can't say one minute it's no true, then say I don't remember then say, so what if I did.
> 
> Her issue is, you will not make me look like the liar to my close friends. Like me GiGi doesn't give a damn what other people think about her, but she does care about what people who mean something to her thinks.
> 
> I said from day one, they probably drank to much and was playing around and things got out of hand. They are always grabbing each other or taking towels from someone when they are naked. The girls took Mike's towel in Palm Springs and Jessica was there for that trip. Very disrespectful.
> 
> I also think like me, GiGi can't tolerate a stupid woman. Stupid women infuriate me and I have no problem telling them. Makes no difference if their stupidness affects me, I just can't stand to see a stupid or weak woman and Jessica is a stupid woman. I always want to scream at a women "get some damn common sense, we are not in the Stone Age, use your brain"




+1 [emoji114][emoji114][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## bagnshoofetish

GoGlam said:


> GG HAS lied in the past. How can everyone forget that she causes so much drama and blows so much out of proportion that Mike had to warn her to stop or she'd be in the "NFL" aka "no friends left" zone.  It's interesting that now her agenda is to make sure she's not there and Mike is.  He would always hold everyone together and have more reason than almost all of them put together.  Either this entire thing is fake (yeah--who filmed them in the hallway in Turkey? Why is that such a mystery?) or it's largely invented by GG.
> 
> I don't doubt Mike has cheated or does cheat.  He seems like the type that would... But something is off with the way GG has handled the whole thing and she is not worth her weight in anything.  She is a liar and a nut who told her sister she wanted to stab her with one of her many knives on TV.  GG seems jealous and scorned!



And remember she also went after MJ too at that pool party.  Girl got issues to say the least.  
What I kept wondering during that whole reunion is if Mike is such a slime bag cheating and lying guy, why in the next breath did everyone say "we love you we want you to come back home with us?"  Why would they want such a horrible person around them?
It just doesn't make sense to me.  To quote Judge Judy, if it doesn't make sense it isn't true.


----------



## SummerMango

Yes, something is so off.  Last week, Asa and MJ had such a nice moment together, MJ apologized, Asa accepted. Now I wonder what happened as in the beginning MJ said Asa wouldn't speak to her.


----------



## Sassys

bagnshoofetish said:


> And remember she also went after MJ too at that pool party.  Girl got issues to say the least.
> What I kept wondering during that whole reunion is if Mike is such a slime bag cheating and lying guy, why in the next breath did everyone say "we love you we want you to come back home with us?"  Why would they want such a horrible person around them?
> It just doesn't make sense to me.  To quote Judge Judy, if it doesn't make sense it isn't true.


 
I have a good friend who cheats on his girlfriend more time than I can count (has even used me as an alibi several times). He is a great friend to me but the WORST boyfriend. Maybe that is what they mean.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sassys said:


> I have a good friend who cheats on his girlfriend more time than I can count (has even used me as an alibi several times). He is a great friend to me but the WORST boyfriend. Maybe that is what they mean.



Perhaps.  But they are calling him a liar and saying he's done other things too.  

I have known a cheater or 2 and I keep my distance from them (men and women).  Its hard for me to believe their deceptions are only confined to cheating on a SO.  To me if one is dishonest with a partner they have no problem being dishonest in any aspect of their life.  Its shady behavior and I just don't like shady people in my life.  But, to each his own.   I'm a hardass.


----------



## GoGlam

bagnshoofetish said:


> And remember she also went after MJ too at that pool party.  Girl got issues to say the least.
> 
> What I kept wondering during that whole reunion is if Mike is such a slime bag cheating and lying guy, why in the next breath did everyone say "we love you we want you to come back home with us?"  Why would they want such a horrible person around them?
> 
> It just doesn't make sense to me.  To quote Judge Judy, if it doesn't make sense it isn't true.




Yep!! Good point!




SummerMango said:


> Yes, something is so off.  Last week, Asa and MJ had such a nice moment together, MJ apologized, Asa accepted. Now I wonder what happened as in the beginning MJ said Asa wouldn't speak to her.




Seems like there's some storyline manufacturing going on.


----------



## SummerMango

GoGlam said:


> Yep!! Good point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like there's some storyline manufacturing going on.




Yes, they do this every season[emoji37] like that year when Reza and Lily ganged up against MJ and let out MJ's secret about the bank robbery. They were so vicious to her, yet she is back to being Reza's best friend.[emoji33]


----------



## pjhm

SummerMango said:


> Yes, they do this every season[emoji37] like that year when Reza and Lily ganged up against MJ and let out MJ's secret about the bank robbery. They were so vicious to her, yet she is back to being Reza's best friend.[emoji33]




Exactly-I was amazed how close Reza and she were this season after last years reunion. Think there are a lot of manufactured storylines here.


----------



## pink1

Bank robbery?!  I've only watched 1 season.  Gotta google.


----------



## Bentley1

Each season Bravo picks one cast member that they want to have attacked and ostracized by the group. 
They did it to GG, MJ, Lili and now it was Mike's turn. 
Wonder if it will be Reza or Asa next season? 
It's all so transparent.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Bentley1 said:


> Each season Bravo picks one cast member that they want to have attacked and ostracized by the group.
> They did it to GG, MJ, Lili and now it was Mike's turn.
> Wonder if it will be Reza or Asa next season?
> It's all so transparent.



We should start taking wagers nowI vote Reza.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Each season Bravo picks one cast member that they want to have attacked and ostracized by the group.
> They did it to GG, MJ, Lili and now it was Mike's turn.
> Wonder if it will be Reza or Asa next season?
> It's all so transparent.


 
I think it will be Asa. She is so squeaky clean and boring though. Not sure what drama thing can bring about her.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^She is on the Homeland Security watch list right?  Perhaps Bravo will use that to cause some kind of intrigue around her.


----------



## AECornell

Same



bagnshoofetish said:


> We should start taking wagers nowI vote Reza.


----------



## barbie444

WHO ASA!? What did she do? 


bagnshoofetish said:


> ^^^She is on the Homeland Security watch list right?  Perhaps Bravo will use that to cause some kind of intrigue around her.


----------



## Sassys

barbie444 said:


> WHO ASA!? What did she do?


 
Due to her artwork.


----------



## littlerock

You guys, what is this about a bank robbery? What have I missed?


----------



## Sassys

littlerock said:


> You guys, what is this about a bank robbery? What have I missed?


 
MJ robbed a bank years ago.

http://www.realitytea.com/2013/01/08/shahs-of-sunset-star-mercedes-mj-javid-has-a-criminal-past/


----------



## Sassys

I think it is hysterical MJ will own up to some plastic surgeries and not others. WTH, is that all about? Also, her lying about her age is getting really old. It is so easy to look up her age, especially since she has a record (she is 42 and will be 43 in august)


----------



## littlerock

Sassys said:


> MJ robbed a bank years ago.



I guess I coould google, but are you serious? What? How? Whyyyy? LOL

Off to google the full story...


----------



## Sassys

littlerock said:


> I guess I coould google, but are you serious? What? How? Whyyyy? LOL
> 
> Off to google the full story...


 
http://www.realitytea.com/2013/01/08...criminal-past/


----------



## bagnshoofetish

littlerock said:


> I guess I coould google, but are you serious? What? How? Whyyyy? LOL
> 
> Off to google the full story...



Well America is the land of opportunity...  I really love how they sweep all this stuff under the carpet but act like angels.


----------



## Bentley1

bagnshoofetish said:


> We should start taking wagers nowI vote Reza.







Sassys said:


> I think it will be Asa. She is so squeaky clean and boring though. Not sure what drama thing can bring about her.




I'm torn. Reza is the nucleus of the group, so it would be really awkward if they all turn against him, but I'm sure bravo would love that. I can definitely see it happening though. 

Asa IS so dang boring, but bravo is good
At pulling something out of nowhere and turning it into a war within the group.


----------



## zaara10

Bentley1 said:


> I'm torn. Reza is the nucleus of the group, so it would be really awkward if they all turn against him, but I'm sure bravo would love that. I can definitely see it happening though.
> 
> Asa IS so dang boring, but bravo is good
> At pulling something out of nowhere and turning it into a war within the group.



Asa's the resident weirdo of the group w/ her Persian pop priestess stuff. I think season 1 they showed that the group wasn't really into her oddness. I find her mom entertaining though.


----------



## pjhm

What's even weirder is that  after Reza threw her under the bus with this info on last reunion, they are all lovey dovey now.


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> Asa's the resident weirdo of the group w/ her Persian pop priestess stuff. I think season 1 they showed that the group wasn't really into her oddness. I find her mom entertaining though.




I love her mom! 
Asa is super weird and extremely arrogant. She has a good heart, but I can't with her overt arrogance and constant self congratulatory comments. I wouldn't mind seeing her be the outcast next season (since we know someone HAS to be).


----------



## anabanana745

bagnshoofetish said:


> Well America is the land of opportunity...  I really love how they sweep all this stuff under the carpet but act like angels.




Just read the article and it sounds to me like she was coerced and threatened. I wouldn't exactly call her a bank robber.


----------



## AECornell

I'm catching the end of part 1 of the reunion, and I've had it on for all of 2 minutes, and all I can look at is the spot on Mikes shirt that is pulling. I can see his stomach. Need a bigger size, dude.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

AECornell said:


> I'm catching the end of part 1 of the reunion, and I've had it on for all of 2 minutes, and all I can look at is the spot on Mikes shirt that is pulling. I can see his stomach. Need a bigger size, dude.



Agreed.


----------



## pjhm

Bentley1 said:


> I love her mom!
> Asa is super weird and extremely arrogant. She has a good heart, but I can't with her overt arrogance and constant self congratulatory comments. I wouldn't mind seeing her be the outcast next season (since we know someone HAS to be).




Asa appears self-righteous and that gets annoying.


----------



## lulilu

pjhm said:


> Asa appears self-righteous and that gets annoying.



Asa does love herself for sure.  That's why I laughed when her mom called her weird.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> Asa does love herself for sure.  That's why I laughed when her mom called her weird.


 
that scene was hella funny!!!   I like Asa and MJ's mothers they just speak the truth...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Asa is a little full of herself but I think she's all around  nice person. Compared to the others she's probably becoming my favorite.


----------



## pjhm

Its hard to pick a favorite in that group, but I think Asa's Mom is the most normal and pleasant to watch.


----------



## barbie444

I really like GG this season and I am excited for her to go crazy on jessica.


----------



## melga.

barbie444 said:


> I really like GG this season and I am excited for her to go crazy on jessica.



me too


----------



## californiaCRUSH

barbie444 said:


> I really like GG this season and I am excited for her to go crazy on jessica.



Jessica's pretty f*cking bat**** too. So I'm not too worried for her.


----------



## pjhm

The story line confuses me-how did GG get back in their good graces? I remember them excluding her in the past for big trips and parties.


----------



## zaara10

Well that was disappointing. Mike didn't let jessica come out to play! Claims he fears for her safety among the Wolves. Pu-leez! He didn't want her to hear about all the mess GG had to share!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^That was a huge buildup for nothing for sure.  What was kind of disturbing was how controlling Mike seemed to be with Jessica.  All this time people are believing she is the one who has his balls in a sling but the look in his eye pretty much "commanding" her not to appear was a little scary.
And yeah it was obvious he did not want all the skeletons to come tumbling out of the closet on national t.v.  Thats why he wants to sit down with Reza and GG in private with Jessica to let all the cats out of the bag.  If Jessica doesn't walk out on him then, I give their marriage a slim chance to survive because she will forever bring up all his indiscretions from here on out whenever they get into a fight.  And he will have to keep her happy with lots of jewels until he runs out of money.  They have a pretty flimsy foundation for their relationship if you ask me.  Its already based on lies and suspicion.  Unfortunately too many couples play "pretend" just to have the lavish wedding and fairytale honeymoon and wait until thats all over to face reality.  Bad idea.


----------



## pjhm

The best moment was when GG questioned Asifa if she thinks she can do better than Bobby


----------



## bagnshoofetish

pjhm said:


> The best moment was when GG questioned Asifa if she thinks she can do better than Bobby



I was surprised that she said, "no".  They are both with each other for the wrong reasons.


----------



## zaara10

Mike wouldn't even let Jessica change in the building. He commanded her to change in the trailer! But he couldn't control her on social media. I think she knows he's a dog, but doesn't care.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

zaara10 said:


> Mike wouldn't even let Jessica change in the building. He commanded her to change in the trailer! But he couldn't control her on social media. I think she knows he's a dog, but doesn't care.



Another couple who are together for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## melga.

bagnshoofetish said:


> ^^^That was a huge buildup for nothing for sure.  *What was kind of disturbing was how controlling Mike seemed to be with Jessica.  All this time people are believing she is the one who has his balls in a sling but the look in his eye pretty much "commanding" her not to appear was a little scary.*
> And yeah it was obvious he did not want all the skeletons to come tumbling out of the closet on national t.v.  Thats why he wants to sit down with Reza and GG in private with Jessica to let all the cats out of the bag.  If Jessica doesn't walk out on him then, I give their marriage a slim chance to survive because she will forever bring up all his indiscretions from here on out whenever they get into a fight.  And he will have to keep her happy with lots of jewels until he runs out of money.  They have a pretty flimsy foundation for their relationship if you ask me.  Its already based on lies and suspicion.  Unfortunately too many couples play "pretend" just to have the lavish wedding and fairytale honeymoon and wait until thats all over to face reality.  Bad idea.



This!! This was sooooo weird to watch! When he told her: Gafesho (what literally means shut the f*ck up (persian people don't just say gafesho to one another, it's pretty disrespectful)) he had the scariest look in his eyes and she just listened like a freakin' dog! Go on then, go in to the bathroom and change. 

OMG! How can some women let men treat them like this? And he does this in front of thousands of people that are watching?! How does he act when they're alone? Seriously scary.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

melga. said:


> OMG! How can some women let men treat them like this? And he does this in front of thousands of people that are watching?! How does he act when they're alone? Seriously scary.



He had a few drinks in him by then so he most likely didn't even think about how he looked.  He probably thought at the moment he looked macho.


----------



## Love4H

Well she treated him like **** all season long. The way she talked to him and his friends was horrific. 

I understand that now he wants to look like he controls something at least, that he still got balls and not fully emasculated yet.


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> Mike wouldn't even let Jessica change in the building. He commanded her to change in the trailer! But he couldn't control her on social media. I think she knows he's a dog, but doesn't care.





melga. said:


> This!! This was sooooo weird to watch! When he told her: Gafesho (what literally means shut the f*ck up (persian people don't just say gafesho to one another, it's pretty disrespectful)) he had the scariest look in his eyes and she just listened like a freakin' dog! Go on then, go in to the bathroom and change.
> 
> OMG! How can some women let men treat them like this? And he does this in front of thousands of people that are watching?! How does he act when they're alone? Seriously scary.



Typical stupid weak woman. Can't stand them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jessica is getting what she wanted + some...  


Mike misses his old gang, they have been friends for over 15 years and then Jessica comes in and puts her foot down, calling his friends all sorts of names, taking ish to twitter, etc.  This marriage isn't going to last.

When you get with someone you may not have to like their friends', but you have to accept the relationship they have.  Jessica is blocking him and that's never a good thing to do.  As long as they relationships aren't toxic, just deal.  Reza, Asa, and the rest aren't toxic, they are just who they are.

Did ya'll see the look in Jessica's eyes when mike told her to change!!!  Wooooweeeee!  I bet they have some serious blow up arguments at home


----------



## nastasja

DC-Cutie said:


> Did ya'll see the look in Jessica's eyes when mike told her to change!!!




I did! You could tell she was seething, but didn't want to react on camera. Serious power struggle between those two.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Taking wagers on how long it will be till they file for divorce.  I say by the end of this year.  But not before she gets preggers.


----------



## creighbaby

AECornell said:


> I'm catching the end of part 1 of the reunion, and I've had it on for all of 2 minutes, and all I can look at is the spot on Mikes shirt that is pulling. I can see his stomach. Need a bigger size, dude.




His arms could barely fit in his jacket. Whenever I see lots of wrinkles by the shoulders of a jacket, you know it is too small.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

MJ needs to find another type of dress flattering to her figure.  If you have to keep on pulling and tugging on your dress, you need to find another dress.


----------



## susieserb

bagnshoofetish said:


> MJ needs to find another type of dress flattering to her figure.  If you have to keep on pulling and tugging on your dress, you need to find another dress.


INIR?  I'm sorry but I couldn't stop saying harleton~tramp every time MJ's imaged flashed on the reunion screen.  I mean who can take this woman seriously in an outfit like that?


----------



## susieserb

zaara10 said:


> Well that was disappointing. Mike didn't let jessica come out to play! Claims he fears for her safety among the Wolves. Pu-leez! He didn't want her to hear about all the mess GG had to share!


I was actually really proud of Mike for NOT having his wife come out to weather the  slurs that were about to be vomited in her direction (which would have resulted in Jessica demonstrating bad behavior in return).. Sheesh enough already (and that is what Mike is thinking I'm sure).  They're married, at this stage of the game it really needs to stop and Mike is making sure that it does.

What was she really going to hear that she hadn't heard before; do you really want to see all the accusations rehashed yet again? What's the purpose except to tear apart and destroy.  No thank you.


----------



## GoGlam

GG thinks she looks so cool walking with her cigarette in a gown.  The girl has no class and looks like a chihuahua in a too-long dress puffing on a cancer stick. She grosses me out!


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> The best moment was when GG questioned Asifa if she thinks she can do better than Bobby


Gee I'm the only person here who's team MIKE lol.  This group is a bunch of high school Harry's.  At least Mike is the only one to strap on some balls and try to make a go of family and future, follow his traditions and move on; even at the expense of losing his BAD INFLUENCE FRIENDS.  When he's with this amoral crowd Mike gets into some serious trouble and deep down he knows this.  He HAS to separate himself from them in order to grow and become and more mature human being and husband.  I really hope this couple can make it and survive.  Unfortunately that means getting away from his "friends" and getting OFF of the show.

As for Asifa, does she understand the meaning of forgiveness?  I actually agree with Bobby. If he was my son I'd tell him to run full speed and please do NOT look back.


----------



## susieserb

GoGlam said:


> GG thinks she looks so cool walking with her cigarette in a gown.  The girl has no class and looks like a chihuahua in a too-long dress puffing on a cancer stick. She grosses me out!


With her sighs, eye rolls, self righteous attitude...cutting people off as they talk.. Enough of her.

I mean she's talking about screwing one guy while you're hoping to have a relationship with another (on national TV...no less)? class-less wench...She's tough for me to watch.


----------



## GoGlam

I don't know how Asifa behaves off camera but the way Bobby behaves on camera, you would think she's keeping him in a dungeon and feeding him trash.

That man is an attention-seeking loon. The stuff he says hurts ME.. I can't even imagine how much it hurts Asifa.  What significant other acts that way?  She must be numb by now with the things he says.


----------



## GoGlam

susieserb said:


> With her sighs, eye rolls, self righteous attitude...cutting people off as they talk.. Enough of her.
> 
> I mean she's talking about screwing one guy while you're hoping to have a relationship with another (on national TV...no less)? class-less wench...She's tough for me to watch.




Well said!!!


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> everybody makes a dumb comment and realizes later, Uh, that was stupid, why did I say that. That doesn't make you stupid. The fact that Jessica married a man who said on national television "so what if i fcuked Gigi, big deal" does make you a stupid woman in my book. They see what is going to be aired before the audience, so she knew before they got married, he made that comment.
> 
> 
> They are on a reality show. If GiGi mentioned off camera to one of the friends and a producer (whom she might now be friends with after 4 yrs) overheard the conversation, of course the producer is going to want the situation on tv. They need story lines. It's the producers job, to give the audience a storyline. If Gigi said, "no i don't want this out on camera, the producers can say, well Gigi, you really don't have a storyline for season 4 and we could get rid of you and get someone else who does have a story line. Gigi already has a taste of fame, doing a reality show has to be the easiest job in the world. You better believe she will do what she is told and collect her check.


THIS THIS THIS.  My GOD it's so obvious.

Andy to Jessica, "Why are you upset".. Jessica responds, "Because Gigi waited a year to tell this story and she never came to me personally, we were close friends".  Andy, "Do you know why she waited so long?"  Jessica, "I have no idea"..

I'm thinking, you know why?  CAN YOU SAY STORY LINE?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

susieserb said:


> INIR?  I'm sorry but I couldn't stop saying harleton~tramp every time MJ's imaged flashed on the reunion screen.  I mean who can take this woman seriously in an outfit like that?



She should just flash those jugs on national tv and get it over with.  They are just begging to be free.


----------



## susieserb

GoGlam said:


> I don't know how Asifa behaves off camera but the way Bobby behaves on camera, you would think she's keeping him in a dungeon and feeding him trash.
> 
> That man is an attention-seeking loon. The stuff he says hurts ME.. I can't even imagine how much it hurts Asifa.  What significant other acts that way?  She must be numb by now with the things he says.


He says some really bad things but Asifa is a major control freak.  

Take the scene in the kitchen when Bobby's mother was in town.  Bobby was nervous and all wanting to please mum; it was important to him to have the food in nice serving dishes and not plastic.  

The way Asifa reacted by bucking Bobby's request really got to me.  Why couldn't she just please her man in this regard? No it HAD to be HER way no matter what?  The bottom line, Mike gave sage advice.  It's a bad relationship and Asifa's golden years are slipping by.  They need to BREAK UP.


----------



## susieserb

bagnshoofetish said:


> She should just flash those jugs on national tv and get it over with.  They are just begging to be free.


Torpedoes on a woman who is actually quite attractive but comes across as very desperate 

Is there a dress out there that can actually halter torpedoes?


----------



## susieserb

goglam said:


> well said!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

susieserb said:


> Torpedoes on a woman who is actually quite attractive but comes across as very desperate
> 
> Is there a dress out there that can actually halter torpedoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035619



Yeah I wish she didn't feel the need to put them on display.  They are very distracting.  She is a pretty woman.  She doesn't need to highlight them so.


----------



## lulilu

bagnshoofetish said:


> Yeah I wish she didn't feel the need to put them on display.  They are very distracting.  She is a pretty woman.  She doesn't need to highlight them so.




She needs a breast reduction desperately.  She would look so much thinner and could still keep them big (just not ginormous).


----------



## lulilu

350 guests is a small wedding?  I don't even know 350 people.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> 350 guests is a small wedding?  I don't even know 350 people.


 
someone mentioned for Persian weddings, that's about the norm.  crazy, right?


----------



## Love4H

lulilu said:


> 350 guests is a small wedding?  I don't even know 350 people.



I think he said 150. 

My cousin has just had a wedding last week. He had 3 days celebration. So it was about 300 people first two days, and 450-500 people the last day. 

So yeah he's also Persian but not from Iran and we do it biiiig time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I heard 350, almost certain.


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> someone mentioned for Persian weddings, that's about the norm.  crazy, right?



I know -- the others were all like "yeah, that's small" lol.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

No he said 350, one of my good friends is Persian and she was actually at Mike's wedding and she also said that it was small. But I guess typical Persian weddings are 500-700 (according to her), so 350 is small.

I'm Russian and IMO, 350 is way too many people.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

lulilu said:


> She needs a breast reduction desperately.  She would look so much thinner and could still keep them big (just not ginormous).



Her back must kill her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jessica's face looked painful when they showed her talking to Mike and Andy, like she'd just had fresh face work


----------



## californiaCRUSH

GoGlam said:


> I don't know how Asifa behaves off camera but the way Bobby behaves on camera, you would think she's keeping him in a dungeon and feeding him trash.
> 
> That man is an attention-seeking loon. The stuff he says hurts ME.. I can't even imagine how much it hurts Asifa.  What significant other acts that way?  She must be numb by now with the things he says.



I just spit out my water.

I feel bad for both of them. When GG asked if she could do better and she said "no" that really resonated with me.


----------



## pjhm

susieserb said:


> He says some really bad things but Asifa is a major control freak.
> 
> Take the scene in the kitchen when Bobby's mother was in town.  Bobby was nervous and all wanting to please mum; it was important to him to have the food in nice serving dishes and not plastic.
> 
> The way Asifa reacted by bucking Bobby's request really got to me.  Why couldn't she just please her man in this regard? No it HAD to be HER way no matter what?  The bottom line, Mike gave sage advice.  It's a bad relationship and Asifa's golden years are slipping by.  They need to BREAK UP.




Agree Mike did offer sage advice-that impressed me.


----------



## SouthTampa

pjhm said:


> Agree Mike did offer sage advice-that impressed me.


Do you think she even heard what he was telling her?   Hopefully she will take it to heart, but doubtful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

for her to think that Bobby is all she can get - wooooweeee, talk about low self-esteem...


----------



## pjhm

SouthTampa said:


> Do you think she even heard what he was telling her?   Hopefully she will take it to heart, but doubtful.




Yes, I think she heard him and agreed intellectually, but for some reason doesn't have the emotional fortitude to end it. Bobby will have to do it.


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> Yes, I think she heard him and agreed intellectually, but for some reason doesn't have the emotional fortitude to end it. Bobby will have to do it.


So goes the age long problem of women thinking with their emotions and NOT with their head.

Asifa has gone by her looks and is use to getting her own way; Bobbi has is an ethnic old school rogue, who likes his arm candy, but ALSO demands his own way.  It ain't gonna work.

She's not ready for marriage and either is he; neither know how to die from themselves.


----------



## Bentley1

Asifa wants a sugar daddy, Bobby isn't about to allow himself to be her sugar daddy for life. He knows what she's after and he's not into her enough to allow it.


----------



## anabanana745

Bentley1 said:


> Asifa wants a sugar daddy, Bobby isn't about to allow himself to be her sugar daddy for life. He knows what she's after and he's not into her enough to allow it.




According to celebritynetworth.com she's worth $2 mil which is only $.5mil less than Lilly Ghalichi. She doesn't need him and it's a shame she doesn't see that.


----------



## Bentley1

anabanana745 said:


> According to celebritynetworth.com she's worth $2 mil which is only $.5mil less than Lilly Ghalichi. She doesn't need him and it's a shame she doesn't see that.




I'll take that info with a huge grain of salt. Lily G. Is another gold digger who has failed to close the deal with anyone. They're both too desperate and it's gross to men. 

And, honestly, Asifa could have $10 million, but she has the mindset of a gold digger.
What's hers is hers and what's his is hers. 

Her comment to him about selling his business for millions but refusing to "take care of her" said it all. She's salty bc he won't let her mooch of him for life. She feels entitled to his money and he isn't about that life. Maybe with another woman, but he's not feeling her like that anymore. Too much baggage between them now.


----------



## Sassys

He's married! Shahs Of Sunset star Reza Farahan 'secretly weds Adam Neely' after  calling off nuptials months ago

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alling-nuptials-months-ago.html#ixzz3nucOq0b5


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mike has deleted his instagram account, and Jessica's is suspiciously devoid of Mike mentions or photos. She also deleted "Mrs. Shouhed" from her instagram profile over the summer(when separation rumors began, before they had even gone on their honeymoon) and now it's:
Jessica Parido

LA&#10084;&#65039; Italian &#55356;&#56814;&#55356;&#56825; Registered Nurse, BSN&#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56458; Co-owner of Glamenvy.com &#55357;&#56459;Jessica.inquiry@gma il.com glamenvy.com



No mention of Mike. You wouldn't even know this girl is married. Weird for someone so excited that "I'M GONNA BE A WIIIIIIIIIFE!!!!" 

She does post quotes about not settling in life that are damn suspicious: https://instagram.com/p/8xQTbgggaW/

She doesn't seem to be wearing her wedding ring either.

Mike has deleted his instagram but I found him on Reza's and MJ's, back to hanging out with the gang. Reza posted a photo 3 weeks ago talking about how much he loves hanging out with mike. So seems like he ditched his wife and now he's friends with the cast again. 

Also, Mike may have put on some weight, or this is just an unflattering photo:

https://instagram.com/p/844RXvKgvf/


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> Mike has deleted his instagram account, and Jessica's is suspiciously devoid of Mike mentions or photos. She also deleted "Mrs. Shouhed" from her instagram profile over the summer(when separation rumors began, before they had even gone on their honeymoon) and now it's:
> Jessica Parido
> 
> LA[emoji173]&#65039; Italian &#55356;&#56814;&#55356;&#56825; Registered Nurse, BSN&#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56458; Co-owner of Glamenvy.com &#55357;&#56459;Jessica.inquiry@gma il.com glamenvy.com
> 
> 
> 
> No mention of Mike. You wouldn't even know this girl is married. Weird for someone so excited that "I'M GONNA BE A WIIIIIIIIIFE!!!!"
> 
> She does post quotes about not settling in life that are damn suspicious: https://instagram.com/p/8xQTbgggaW/
> 
> She doesn't seem to be wearing her wedding ring either.
> 
> Mike has deleted his instagram but I found him on Reza's and MJ's, back to hanging out with the gang. Reza posted a photo 3 weeks ago talking about how much he loves hanging out with mike. So seems like he ditched his wife and now he's friends with the cast again.
> 
> Also, Mike may have put on some weight, or this is just an unflattering photo:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/844RXvKgvf/




Could this be her finding out he's cheated? Or maybe the video of him going into GiGi's room?


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> Could this be her finding out he's cheated? Or maybe the video of him going into GiGi's room?



I think something did happen between him and GG, but Jessica literally didn;t want to hear it.  So whateer she's finding out now is like water under the bridge.  

She wanted to be married, no matter what


----------



## nastasja

That's juicy gossip! I almost forgot about this group. I would never have recognized him in that IG pic.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> I think something did happen between him and GG, but Jessica literally didn;t want to hear it.  So whateer she's finding out now is like water under the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to be married, no matter what




Lol I forgot it's spelled GG! I like Mike... He seems like a good enough, fun-loving guy.  I would never choose him to be a spouse, he's a little too fun-loving of others for that!


----------



## Love4H

You go Mike!!! 
Ditch da biach!


----------



## junqueprincess

Did they have a big elaborate wedding? Sounds like it didn't even last 6 months.


----------



## nastasja

junqueprincess said:


> Did they have a big elaborate wedding?




Yes.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

How awful am I for loving this gossip???


----------



## azania

Glitterandstuds said:


> How awful am I for loving this gossip???




Lol, me too


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jessica was in love with the idea of being married, a wife. She converted and learned Farsi for Mike, dumb move if you ask me - considering they didn't seem to solid.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Jessica was in love with the idea of being married, a wife. She converted and learned Farsi for Mike, dumb move if you ask me - considering they didn't seem to solid.


 
You know there are tons of women, who will do Anything to be a wife. Especially in certain cultures.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> You know there are tons of women, who will do Anything to be a wife. Especially in certain cultures.



Saddest part, it's not even her culture!  She got played


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Saddest part, it's not even her culture!  She got played


----------



## junqueprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Saddest part, it's not even her culture!  She got played




Who played who? I feel like she played him just as much.

I thought her reaction on the sky dive was so weird, I could not marry either of them. I don't even think I could hang out with Jessica.


----------



## Bentley1

Can't stand Jessica. 
I'm just shocked she didn't stick it out long enough to get knocked up. She seems the type


----------



## LolliPops4

I'm pretty sure Jessica and Mike are done. She went back to her maiden name on insta and they've erased pictures of each other. Does anybody know when the next season starts?


----------



## DC-Cutie

LolliPops4 said:


> I'm pretty sure Jessica and Mike are done. She went back to her maiden name on insta and they've erased pictures of each other. Does anybody know when the next season starts?



Soon I hope!!


----------



## clydekiwi

I cant wait for the new season


----------



## slang

I see on Instagram GG posted she is doing chemo, I didn't know she was sick. 

Hope she gets better!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I can't wait for this show. I had no idea all this crap was happening. I guess I shouldn't be too bummed I'm not married


----------



## Glitterandstuds

*                          'Shahs of Sunset'                                        DIVORCE                                        ... For Jessica and Mike                        *


* 28


           26 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF         *

                                 breaking news
                       ll-media.tmz.com/2015/11/23/1123-shahs-divorce-jessica-parido-mike-shouhed-tmz-4.jpg"*Shahs of Sunset*" stars *Jessica Parido* and *Michael Shouhed* are getting a divorce after only 6 months.
 Jessica filed the docs Friday, citing irreconcilable differences.  They just got married at the end of March, but she claims they've been  separated since August 1st ... so they had a few good months. Maybe.
 Jessica is asking for spousal support. They have no kids.
 Their courtship and engagement were a huge part of the show ... so, we'll see how the divorce plays out on the next season.




Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/23/shahs-of-sunset-jessica-parido-michael-shouhed-divorce/#ixzz3sMjp8oRT
​


----------



## clydekiwi

Does anyone know when the season starts


----------



## Sassys

Wonder if she will stay with the Jewish faith. All of that for nothing.


----------



## ScottyGal

Well, that marriage lasted long


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So how does that work. Is she still Jewish?

I know she didn't come across well on the show but Mike seems like a lazy guy. I really didn't think he was a catch.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Glitterandstuds said:


> Jessica is asking for spousal support.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/23/shahs-of-sunset-jessica-parido-michael-shouhed-divorce/#ixzz3sMjp8oRT



I really hope a judge laughs in her face.  No one deserves spousal support after a six month-long marriage.   If anything I think it should be super easy to divorce if it's been less than a year of marriage.  Check this box here, sign here, trial period is over, back to your lives.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Spousal support??  LOL WTF does he even do for a living these days?

So for any ladies that have converted, will she still be considered Jewish?

And the cheating allegations... GG tried to tell her, she didn't want to hear it


----------



## buzzytoes

Seriously why did she even marry him in the first place? Before she just came off as desperate for a man, now she is the idiot who spent longer trying to get the man to marry her than she spent married to him!


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> Seriously why did she even marry him in the first place? Before she just came off as desperate for a man, now she is the idiot who spent longer trying to get the man to marry her than she spent married to him!



She just wanted to be married!  Period!


----------



## junqueprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Spousal support??  LOL WTF does he even do for a living these days?
> 
> So for any ladies that have converted, will she still be considered Jewish?
> 
> And the cheating allegations... GG tried to tell her, she didn't want to hear it




Yes, she is still Jewish. Her conversion has no dependency on her marriage. 

No if she chooses not to practice, that's all her.


----------



## TokyoBound

Lol @ her asking for spousal support.  That only would work, especially in CA, if she had been out of the job market for 30 years after being a homemaker.  She's obviously trying to punish him for something.

Jessica went after the wrong Shouhed, she should gone for the younger one whose dental school graduation they showed.  Everyone in Mike's family seems so nice and well-grounded except for him.  He's going to be 50 and still acting like a drunken lech.


----------



## Sassys

He keeps showing up at my work': Shahs Of Sunset star Jessica Parido is 'seeking a restraining order' against estranged husband Mike Shouhed

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anged-husband-Mike-Shouhed.html#ixzz3tBgz6rDp


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> He keeps showing up at my work': Shahs Of Sunset star Jessica Parido is 'seeking a restraining order' against estranged husband Mike Shouhed
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anged-husband-Mike-Shouhed.html#ixzz3tBgz6rDp



Why go to the media FIRST1. If he's bothering her, go get the restraining order. Then blab to the media. 

Some folks live for the publicity


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Why go to the media FIRST1. If he's bothering her, go get the restraining order. Then blab to the media.
> 
> Some folks live for the publicity



:lolots:


----------



## Sassys

I can't with this girl. The thirst is REAL

The plus size Kardashian! Shah's Of Sunset star Mercedes 'MJ' Javid recreates Kim's naked desert photoshoot

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-s-naked-desert-photoshoot.html#ixzz3zmD4Y1qK


----------



## lulilu

^^^yikes!


----------



## saira1214

Her face looks rough!


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> I can't with this girl. The thirst is REAL
> 
> 
> 
> The plus size Kardashian! Shah's Of Sunset star Mercedes 'MJ' Javid recreates Kim's naked desert photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-s-naked-desert-photoshoot.html#ixzz3zmD4Y1qK




Lol someone throw water on her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

can we get some warnings!!!


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> can we get some warnings!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> can we get some warnings!!!



Sorry  You know when this thread pops up, you have to tread lightly. You are not new to this Rodeo . This is not the first, second or third time this nutcase has done these photo shoots.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Sorry  You know when this thread pops up, you have to tread lightly. You are not new to this Rodeo . This is not the first, second or third time this nutcase has done these photo shoots.



not new for sure, but when you're looking at it during work and someone walks by, it's a bit much...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> not new for sure, but when you're looking at it during work and someone walks by, it's a bit much...



Sorry :shame:


----------



## nastasja

Jessica sure knows how to pick 'em:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...5-YEARS-prison-charged-domestic-violence.html


----------



## cdtracing

Why does MJ think she is all that?  She's not attractive but does seem to have a penchant for posing naked.  Girl, you need to cover up!


----------



## kemilia

killerlife said:


> Jessica sure knows how to pick 'em:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...5-YEARS-prison-charged-domestic-violence.html



Her face has changed so much! Thanks for posting the article. Hope this show returns soon.


----------



## TokyoBound

killerlife said:


> Jessica sure knows how to pick 'em:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...5-YEARS-prison-charged-domestic-violence.html



I saw that yesterday and knew I had to come over here to see if anyone posted about it.  Does Jessica have really low self esteem or some t h ing?  She chooses the sleeziest dirt bag men.  If I was her family, I'd be staging an intervention.


----------



## cdtracing

killerlife said:


> Jessica sure knows how to pick 'em:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...5-YEARS-prison-charged-domestic-violence.html



Her face is so different now.  It looks like a mask.  Way too much botox & fillers.   This new guy is a bigger low life, douche than Mike.   Her taste in men is atrocious!!  Her family & friends should be staging an intervention like TokyoBound suggested.


----------



## krissa

Sheesh. Where did she meet this guy? Lawd. Maybe she should've just enjoyed her solo time after the divorce.


----------



## Sassys

Back on tonight.


----------



## DrDior

Jeez, Mike Shouhed just became a step up.


----------



## sgj99

can these people do anything without drinking?  they all party like they are still in college (although i'm not sure i even drank that much in college and i thought i partied a lot).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why is Gigi so angry? I am guessing her businesses with her sister no longer exist? Who would invest in her?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why is Gigi so angry? I am guessing her businesses with her sister no longer exist? Who would invest in her?




She said why she is angry because of her illness


----------



## Swanky

she's mental. . . she has anger management and drinking probs.


----------



## cdtracing

I was traveling & didn't get back in time to watch.  Soooooo.....what did I miss??


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> can these people do anything without drinking?  they all party like they are still in college (although i'm not sure i even drank that much in college and i thought i partied a lot).



if you think about it ALL Bravo reality shows involve drinking every episode!  It's a requirement I guess.

But GiGi took it to a whole 'nother level.  She needs rehab and anger management

I just want to fast forward to Mike and Jessica's fight/breakup


----------



## katran26

DC-Cutie said:


> if you think about it ALL Bravo reality shows involve drinking every episode!  It's a requirement I guess.
> 
> But GiGi took it to a whole 'nother level.  She needs rehab and anger management
> 
> *I just want to fast forward to Mike and Jessica's fight/breakup[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Hahahaa me too!!


----------



## GoGlam

Cringeworthy to see Mike talk about all the memories they'll have after spending on their wedding.

Love that Reza thinks he's invented the concept of gathering friends for a surprise wedding. So into himself without any justification to be.


----------



## GoGlam

Also Asifa is a massive liar.  That dress she's wearing is one I own by Jetset Diaries and it's a few hundred dollars, not three thousand like she's claimed.


----------



## Sassys

Seeing 30yr olds and 40yr olds throwing food and destroying another person's property is sick in the head. I don't care if it's fake, the thought is so tacky to me.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> Seeing 30yr olds and 40yr olds throwing food and destroying another person's property is sick in the head. I don't care if it's fake, the thought is so tacky to me.



This!!! I mean these people need to learn how to act, I would be horrified to act that way on national TV, fake or not.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

With a quick glance GG and Jessica look alike


----------



## mundodabolsa

I would be annoyed as hell if someone threw food at me too.  It's just gross and unnecessary and childish, not funny.


----------



## anabanana745

GoGlam said:


> Also Asifa is a massive liar.  That dress she's wearing is one I own by Jetset Diaries and it's a few hundred dollars, not three thousand like she's claimed.




And really who would wear a white three thousand dollar dress to a yacht party packed with drunks. You're kinda asking for it...


----------



## cdtracing

anabanana745 said:


> And really who would wear a white three thousand dollar dress to a yacht party packed with drunks. You're kinda asking for it...



Agreed!


----------



## Sassys

anabanana745 said:


> And really who would wear a white three thousand dollar dress to a yacht party packed with drunks. You're kinda asking for it...



A normal 30 or 40 yr old would. Who throws food at people?


----------



## kemilia

This was a bad first episode, and I used to like Shahs. The helicopter thing was too over the top.


----------



## kemilia

DC-Cutie said:


> if you think about it ALL Bravo reality shows involve drinking every episode!  It's a requirement I guess.
> 
> But GiGi took it to a whole 'nother level.  She needs rehab and anger management
> 
> *I just want to fast forward to Mike and Jessica's fight/breakup*



Me too, though I watched an entire season of RHBH and they waited pretty much until the last episode to show the Yolanda/David breakup, wouldn't be surprised this happens with the breakup on Shahs too. Though maybe not--they might want to milk the Gigi out-of-control glee on this one.


----------



## forever.elise

Sassys said:


> A normal 30 or 40 yr old would. Who throws food at people?




Yeah, agree. If you're gonna party it up on a yacht, better wear your Sunday best!


----------



## cdtracing

forever.elise said:


> Yeah, agree. If you're gonna party it up on a yacht, better wear your Sunday best!



I agree that a yacht party calls for an upgrade in outfits for normal people.  These people party like a frat house.  They get sloppy drunk & things get out of hand, hence the throwing of the food.  Who does that at 30-40 yrs old???  If I was going to a party with them, while I would be dressed nice, I wouldn't wear clothes worth thousands of dollars because you never know if one of them decides to throw you over board as a joke.

And I don't think that dress cost $3,000.


----------



## forever.elise

cdtracing said:


> I agree that a yacht party calls for an upgrade in outfits for normal people.  These people party like a frat house.  They get sloppy drunk & things get out of hand, hence the throwing of the food.  Who does that at 30-40 yrs old???  If I was going to a party with them, while I would be dressed nice, I wouldn't wear clothes worth thousands of dollars because you never know if one of them decides to throw you over board as a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think that dress cost $3,000.




You're right, dress did not look like it was worth $3,000...she probably borrowed it from a stylist or store and is freaking out because she might be charged! Lol. I don't know how hey are rich, but I think some of their families are wealthy...grew up wealthy. But I think their #1 money maker is the show...


----------



## GoGlam

forever.elise said:


> You're right, dress did not look like it was worth $3,000...she probably borrowed it from a stylist or store and is freaking out because she might be charged! Lol. I don't know how hey are rich, but I think some of their families are wealthy...grew up wealthy. But I think their #1 money maker is the show...







cdtracing said:


> I agree that a yacht party calls for an upgrade in outfits for normal people.  These people party like a frat house.  They get sloppy drunk & things get out of hand, hence the throwing of the food.  Who does that at 30-40 yrs old???  If I was going to a party with them, while I would be dressed nice, I wouldn't wear clothes worth thousands of dollars because you never know if one of them decides to throw you over board as a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think that dress cost $3,000.




Like I posted before, there are no ifs/ands/buts about it. The dress Asifa was wearing was a Jetset Diaries dress I own that has a MSRP of $269.

http://www.revolve.com/the-jetset-d...-garden-dress-in-white/dp/JTST-WD21/?d=Womens

The point was she is a liar.  Regardless of what i was wearing cost, I would be pissed anyone threw food at me... Especially red velvet which stains!


----------



## cdtracing

GoGlam said:


> Like I posted before, there are no ifs/ands/buts about it. The dress Asifa was wearing was a Jetset Diaries dress I own that has a MSRP of $269.
> 
> http://www.revolve.com/the-jetset-d...-garden-dress-in-white/dp/JTST-WD21/?d=Womens
> 
> The point was she is a liar.  Regardless of what i was wearing cost, I would be pissed anyone threw food at me... Especially red velvet which stains!



Sorry, I missed your 1st post about the dress.  Yes, that's the dress she had on so she's definitely a liar.  What BS!  And like you, I would be pissed if someone threw food at me no matter what I was wearing.   Like I said, these people behave like they're at a frat party in their late teens/early 20's.  Food fights are for teenagers.


----------



## katran26

GoGlam said:


> Like I posted before, there are no ifs/ands/buts about it. The dress Asifa was wearing was a Jetset Diaries dress I own that has a MSRP of $269.
> 
> http://www.revolve.com/the-jetset-d...-garden-dress-in-white/dp/JTST-WD21/?d=Womens
> 
> The point was she is a liar.  Regardless of what i was wearing cost, I would be pissed anyone threw food at me... Especially red velvet which stains!



Oh wow! I was scratching my head when she said that...good to know!


----------



## GoGlam

cdtracing said:


> Sorry, I missed your 1st post about the dress.  Yes, that's the dress she had on so she's definitely a liar.  What BS!  And like you, I would be pissed if someone threw food at me no matter what I was wearing.   Like I said, these people behave like they're at a frat party in their late teens/early 20's.  Food fights are for teenagers.







katran26 said:


> Oh wow! I was scratching my head when she said that...good to know!




Agreed!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just want 1/15th of Asa's booty!!!  She looked great in the red dress


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am still trying to figure out what Jennifer saw in Mike. He is a lazy bum.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I am still trying to figure out what Jennifer saw in Mike. He is a lazy bum.



at the time she saw him working in real estate, flashy life and she saw MONEY!  But now he does absolutely NOTHING.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

DC-Cutie said:


> at the time she saw him working in real estate, flashy life and she saw MONEY!  But now he does absolutely NOTHING.



Yeah, but I would think after a while she would realize he wasn't doing anything in real estate. All she had to do was watch the show. lol.

He is the definition of fake. And she went all in.


----------



## kemilia

I was pretty horrified by what MJ did to Vida's little dog. I figure it was all staged--no way would MJ do that to her mom's beloved pooch without knowing it would be ok (I would have been freaking screaming my head off if someone I left my dog with did that to it). 

So far this season seems really forced though I know we are only on episode 2 (I think). I did like Asa's caftans, however.


----------



## haute okole

After the Shah left Iran, many of the Persains sympathetic to the Shah and the US fled and relocated to Beverly Hills.  Many fled, were imprisoned and left their wealth behind.  Only the super wealthy or incredibly well connected diplomats were able to take some of their wealth.  None of these cast members are children of these super wealthy immigrants.  I have Persian friends in Beverly Hills, Mike is an embarrassment, lazy, entitled wannabe.  Jessica is also an embarrassing lazy wannabe.  If Mike thought her family had unlimited wealth, he must be more wretchedly impoverished than a homeless person asking for quarters on the corner.  The store Kitson that he wants to sell his shoes is bankrupt and liquidated.  Kitson was sooo last century and faux.

There is a huge sign as you exit Beverly Hills/Century City to get on the 405 this week with a picture of the Shah of Iran that says Happy Persian New Year.  To all my beloved Persian friends, Happy New Year.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> if you think about it ALL Bravo reality shows involve drinking every episode!  It's a requirement I guess.
> 
> But GiGi took it to a whole 'nother level.  She needs rehab and anger management
> 
> *I just want to fast forward to Mike and Jessica's fight/breakup*



Me too!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

GoGlam said:


> Like I posted before, there are no ifs/ands/buts about it. The dress Asifa was wearing was a Jetset Diaries dress I own that has a MSRP of $269.
> 
> http://www.revolve.com/the-jetset-d...-garden-dress-in-white/dp/JTST-WD21/?d=Womens
> 
> The point was she is a liar.  Regardless of what i was wearing cost, I would be pissed anyone threw food at me... Especially red velvet which stains!



LOL!  Love it!    She added an extra zero to the cost and rounded up


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> at the time she saw him working in real estate, flashy life and she saw MONEY!  But now he does absolutely NOTHING.



I read somewhere Jessica's father is an executive at Fiji Water, so she must come from some money.  Maybe they disowned her?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

What's the dudes name that had his party on the yacht? He was SO sweet with GG


----------



## DC-Cutie

purseinsanity said:


> I read somewhere Jessica's father is an executive at Fiji Water, so she must come from some money.  Maybe they disowned her?



from what I understand he wasn't a really high up executive.  and shoot, I've seen executives not necessarily rolling in dough, even at well known brands


----------



## anabanana745

GoGlam said:


> Like I posted before, there are no ifs/ands/buts about it. The dress Asifa was wearing was a Jetset Diaries dress I own that has a MSRP of $269.
> 
> http://www.revolve.com/the-jetset-d...-garden-dress-in-white/dp/JTST-WD21/?d=Womens
> 
> The point was she is a liar.  Regardless of what i was wearing cost, I would be pissed anyone threw food at me... Especially red velvet which stains!




And notice her "fame" clearly didn't help sales since the dress is now reduced to $175 lol. What exactly does she contribute to this show again?


----------



## cdtracing

anabanana745 said:


> And notice her "fame" clearly didn't help sales since the dress is now reduced to $175 lol. What exactly does she contribute to this show again?



:lolots::lolots: I guess she's a cake target.


----------



## GoGlam

anabanana745 said:


> And notice her "fame" clearly didn't help sales since the dress is now reduced to $175 lol. What exactly does she contribute to this show again?




Absolutely nothing thus far! I do remember seeing excerpts of her and Bobby's tweets related to the yacht party and Asifa said something about It being wrong for GG to get into an altercation with a woman that's 3 months pregnant....

...so is Asifa pregnant?


----------



## SummerMango

kemilia said:


> I was pretty horrified by what MJ did to Vida's little dog. I figure it was all staged--no way would MJ do that to her mom's beloved pooch without knowing it would be ok (I would have been freaking screaming my head off if someone I left my dog with did that to it).
> 
> 
> 
> So far this season seems really forced though I know we are only on episode 2 (I think). I did like Asa's caftans, however.





Poor Ziggy, why would MJ do that to the poor dog[emoji33]. 

Curious what happened to MJ's last BF? Doesn't seem like Tommy has a job. 

Noticed Asifa isn't a regular anymore. Wonder why[emoji23]


----------



## Bagbug

Hey!  Did anybody notice that MJ picked up the remainder of the cake and threw it?  Why did she do that?  

Do you notice every season some one different has a sobriety problem?


----------



## cdtracing

Bagbug said:


> Hey!  Did anybody notice that MJ picked up the remainder of the cake and threw it?  Why did she do that?
> 
> Do you notice every season some one different has a sobriety problem?



Honestly, I don't understand why people their age would throw food to begin with.  That kind of behavior is crass & childish.

 Almost all of them have some sort of sobriety problem in one form or another.  The only one who doesn't seem to get sloppy drunk is Asa.


----------



## Bagbug

Your right. Bravo add liquor equal show.


----------



## cdtracing

Bagbug said:


> Your right. Bravo add liquor equal show.



That seems to be their formula for success.


----------



## purseinsanity

Bagbug said:


> Your right. Bravo add liquor equal show.



Yep.  Especially on Watch What Happens!


----------



## Bagisa

What exactly does Shervin do for a living? He seems to be the biggest baller of them all.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Bagisa said:


> What exactly does Shervin do for a living? He seems to be the biggest baller of them all.




I have no clue but I love looking at him lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bagisa said:


> What exactly does Shervin do for a living? He seems to be the biggest baller of them all.



What do any of them do?

I know reza abs mj were in real estate
Asa is the Persian pop priestess
GG drinks for a living
Mike?  No idea


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> What do any of them do?
> 
> I know reza abs mj were in real estate
> Asa is the Persian pop priestess
> GG drinks for a living
> Mike?  No idea


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> What do any of them do?
> 
> I know reza abs mj were in real estate
> Asa is the Persian pop priestess
> GG drinks for a living
> Mike?  No idea





Seems like they get paid to drink & act stupid.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> What do any of them do?
> 
> I know reza abs mj were in real estate
> Asa is the Persian pop priestess
> GG drinks for a living
> Mike?  No idea



  Don't forget Asa's diamond water!  How stupid was that?  And now Mike thinks he's a shoe designer


----------



## Tiny_T

Glitterandstuds said:


> What's the dudes name that had his party on the yacht? He was SO sweet with GG


His name is Shervin.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

Tiny_T said:


> His name is Shervin.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app



What does he do for a living or is he independently wealthy like all the other's think they are?


----------



## BagLadyRB

cdtracing said:


> What does he do for a living or is he independently wealthy like all the other's think they are?



I believe he did something in technology, made money off of his product and invests in the restaurant/entertainment business.


----------



## beachgirl38

This has to be the worst reality show.  I hate how they throw expensive parties at hotels or yachts and just destroy the place, throwing food and making a mess with total disregard and disrespect for the people who work there.  

Gigi is just scary.  If she is suffering so much from RA, why is she drinking so much, like early in the morning?  Duh, doesn't she realize all that alcohol makes her condition worse?


----------



## lovesbmw

beachgirl38 said:


> This has to be the worst reality show.  I hate how they throw expensive parties at hotels or yachts and just destroy the place, throwing food and making a mess with total disregard and disrespect for the people who work there.
> 
> Gigi is just scary.  If she is suffering so much from RA, why is she drinking so much, like early in the morning?  Duh, doesn't she realize all that alcohol makes her condition worse?


She is entitled to do and have everything in life she desires, Her dad is teaching her nothing.


----------



## girlonthecoast

GoGlam said:


> Absolutely nothing thus far! I do remember seeing excerpts of her and Bobby's tweets related to the yacht party and Asifa said something about It being wrong for GG to get into an altercation with a woman that's 3 months pregnant....
> 
> ...so is Asifa pregnant?


They might have been referring to season 2/3 (I can't remember) when GG's sister was pregnant and I think GG might've pulled a knife on her when she was upset. That seems more plausible to me than Asifa and Bobby having a child together.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Is it me or do Mike and Jessica have the shabbiest living conditions on the show? Maybe at that point they were renting under their budget to save up for their down payment. I couldn't help but agree when Jessica brought up how terrible they are with money. While I understand why having an expensive wedding was important to them (although I do feel some schadenfreude that they'll spent longer paying off the wedding than they were married) some of Mike's other spending habits seem so frivolous like the Bentley. Does Mike have any income other than the show?


----------



## nastasja

No clue what Mike does, but Jessica did a podcast about a month ago and she said she was never even paid to be on the show. Not even a dime.


----------



## Bagisa

girlonthecoast said:


> Is it me or do Mike and Jessica have the shabbiest living conditions on the show? Maybe at that point they were renting under their budget to save up for their down payment. I couldn't help but agree when Jessica brought up how terrible they are with money. While I understand why having an expensive wedding was important to them (although I do feel some schadenfreude that they'll spent longer paying off the wedding than they were married) some of Mike's other spending habits seem so frivolous like the Bentley. Does Mike have any income other than the show?




For sure. He even has the ubiquitous Target area rug in his living room that sells for $100.  Nothing against that rug, but it's not on par with homeowners who rent Bentleys and spend $200k on a wedding.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Who paid for their wedding and why?


----------



## GoGlam

girlonthecoast said:


> They might have been referring to season 2/3 (I can't remember) when GG's sister was pregnant and I think GG might've pulled a knife on her when she was upset. That seems more plausible to me than Asifa and Bobby having a child together.




This makes sense!


----------



## clydekiwi

purseinsanity said:


> Don't forget Asa's diamond water!  How stupid was that?  And now Mike thinks he's a shoe designer




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## girlonthecoast

I'm really getting sick of how GG keeps saying "girl bye" like a less original Nene Leakes.


----------



## Sassys

So, I was watching an episode of WWHL (a couple of weeks old) and MJ was on. She and Tommy are engaged. Uh, I thought he said he couldn't afford a ring. SMH


----------



## lovesbmw

Sassys said:


> So, I was watching an episode of WWHL (a couple of weeks old) and MJ was on. She and Tommy are engaged. Uh, I thought he said he couldn't afford a ring. SMH


Maybe Mj bought her own ring, not suprising.


----------



## snibor

Bumping this thread.  Anyone keeping up?  Reza got married!


----------



## DC-Cutie

snibor said:


> Bumping this thread.  Anyone keeping up?  Reza got married!



uh, yes people are keeping up.  He made mention on social media or maybe WWHL about the marriage.

If I was his mate, I wouldn't have married him.  Reza seems controlling.  Adam seems so far left of Reza's personality.


----------



## snibor

DC-Cutie said:


> uh, yes people are keeping up.  He made mention on social media or maybe WWHL about the marriage.
> 
> If I was his mate, I wouldn't have married him.  Reza seems controlling.  Adam seems so far left of Reza's personality.


Agreed.  Even the surprise wedding was completely controlling.   I love to see the clothes they all wear!


----------



## snibor

Sassys said:


> So, I was watching an episode of WWHL (a couple of weeks old) and MJ was on. She and Tommy are engaged. Uh, I thought he said he couldn't afford a ring. SMH


I'm not liking him at all for her.  Not sure what the appeal is to her.


----------



## junqueprincess

I didn't think the surprise wedding was fair, Resa had a custom suit made for "his" wedding, ahhh, it was Adams too. He didn't get to bask in the limelight as a bride should.


----------



## snibor

junqueprincess said:


> I didn't think the surprise wedding was fair, Resa had a custom suit made for "his" wedding, ahhh, it was Adams too. He didn't get to bask in the limelight as a bride should.


So true!  It was all about Reza.


----------



## Longchamp

Reza and new DH on WWHL. Adam was wearing a knit/crochet  sleeveless pant suit.  Loved it.
They both seemed happy and Adam seemed to like the surprise wedding.


----------



## Longchamp

snibor said:


> I'm not liking him at all for her.  Not sure what the appeal is to her.



Uh.. what does he see in her???


----------



## snibor

Longchamp said:


> Uh.. what does he see in her???


Lol!  Fame maybe?  Potential for money?  Maybe he really loves her and she loves him.  Who knows.  They just seem a little mis-matched to me.  I still like this show.  I get a kick out of MJ's mother.


----------



## Sassys

Jesus Christ, if I had a nickel for every reality show Lunell appeared on, I could retire tomorrow.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh hell... Word on the street is Reza has filed for bankruptcy


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh hell... Word on the street is Reza has filed for bankruptcy



SMH. All of them need to stop with the fake lifestyle.


----------



## lulilu

What was the true issue between Mike and his wife at the time of filming?  Money?  Infidelity?  He says he was rude to her.  She says money means nothing (after buying some expensive stuff for the house).  I don't recall seeing anything unless it was that he went out with friends to bars?


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> What was the true issue between Mike and his wife at the time of filming?  Money?  Infidelity?  He says he was rude to her.  She says money means nothing (after buying some expensive stuff for the house).  I don't recall seeing anything unless it was that he went out with friends to bars?



He cheated on her right after they got married (or she found out, right after they got married)


----------



## lulilu

^^^ah, thank you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

He was cheating before, according to GiGi and I believe her drunk arse!


----------



## SummerMango

Oh this week's episode was cringe worthy especially Reza trying to be a comedian[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

SummerMango said:


> Oh this week's episode was cringe worthy especially Reza trying to be a comedian[emoji23][emoji23]



If someone made jokes about the LGBT community, the way he did about other ethnicities/races, he would pitch a fit


----------



## SummerMango

DC-Cutie said:


> If someone made jokes about the LGBT community, the way he did about other ethnicities/races, he would pitch a fit




I think so too! I am Asian and I was so embarrassed for him when he said that joke.


----------



## girlonthecoast

SummerMango said:


> Oh this week's episode was cringe worthy especially Reza trying to be a comedian[emoji23][emoji23]


It honestly baffles me why everyone who says the occasional funny thing thinks they can be a comedian. Being able to write, rehearse, and perform an act while sounding like it's the first time you've told the story is really difficult.


----------



## lulilu

gosh no posts after last night's show -- anyone watching any more?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Shervin needs to grow a pair if Reza wanted to know if GG was really doing chemo he should of asked his damn self & I saw the previews for next week where Reza is coming between Shervin & GG's friendship. I use to love Reza but now I just can't, he always has something to say about someone when he should take a look at his own life.


----------



## Sassys

Again with the faking an illness! come on Bravo, enough!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

lulilu said:


> gosh no posts after last night's show -- anyone watching any more?



I tuned in the last 10 minutes (I'm learning thats all you really need to watch of any of these shows, the last 10 minutes).  I'm surprised the Four Seasons did not toss their butts out.  Bravo must have stepped in because they don't put up with that kind of trailer trash nonsense.

I was not impressed with the 'moo moo' fashion show.  She should have done it at a club.  What was so groundbreaking about her 'designs' which are not really 'her' designs as they have been around for years?  Meh.  I applaud her tenacity though.

They only other thing I will comment on was when the producers asked Mike at the end if he cheated and he says "no".  Bwaha.  Ha.  Haha ha.  

Nice try Mike.


----------



## Cherrasaki

bagnshoofetish said:


> I tuned in the last 10 minutes (I'm learning thats all you really need to watch of any of these shows, the last 10 minutes).  I'm surprised the Four Seasons did not toss their butts out.  Bravo must have stepped in because they don't put up with that kind of trailer trash nonsense.
> 
> I was not impressed with the 'moo moo' fashion show.  She should have done it at a club.  What was so groundbreaking about her 'designs' which are not really 'her' designs as they have been around for years?  Meh.  I applaud her tenacity though.
> 
> They only other thing I will comment on was when the producers asked Mike at the end if he cheated and he says "no".  Bwaha.  Ha.  Haha ha.
> 
> Nice try Mike.



Agreed. Kaftan designs have been around for many years and hers were nothing special. The fashion show was not that impressive and she didn't have any important people from the fashion industry there. It was basically a bunch of her friends and family and a few bloggers I think? Oh and her bf's aunt (LaToya) also attended as the token celebrity. But yeah, the woman is diligent and a hustler so I'll give her that.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Cherrasaki said:


> Agreed. Kaftan designs have been around for many years and hers were nothing special. The fashion show was not that impressive and she didn't have any important people from the fashion industry there. It was basically a bunch of her friends and family and a few bloggers I think? Oh and her bf's aunt (LaToya) also attended as the token celebrity. But yeah, the woman is diligent and a hustler so I'll give her that.




LaToya would go to the opening of an envelope if she knew she'd get some kind of camera time out of it.


----------



## cdtracing

I don't really watch this one.  I can't connect with any of the characters.  They party like college kids on Spring Break & none of them seem to actually have a paying job outside the show.  They all want to live like Rock Stars.  I'm not impressed with any of them.  Actually, I'm surprised all of them, with maybe the exception of new guy, Shervin, are not in full blown bankruptcy.  

No, nothing ground breaking or earth shattering with Asa's Caftans.  Style & prints are not new at all.  Her show wasn't impressive either, but I'll give her credit for her tenacity.

MJ is just a Legend in her own mind & apparently, Lost in Space.  So over her.

Mike is a cheater & a loser.  Tigers don't change their stripes.


----------



## lulilu

bagnshoofetish said:


> LaToya would go to the opening of an envelope if she knew she'd get some kind of camera time out of it.



Wasn't Asa dating her brother?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

lulilu said:


> Wasn't Asa dating her brother?



I don't know.  But its telling if she was that she is the only Jackson who would show up to something like this?


----------



## MahoganyQT

lulilu said:


> Wasn't Asa dating her brother?




 Think it was one of her nephews.


----------



## SummerMango

MahoganyQT said:


> Think it was one of her nephews.



Hehe I think so too. She was calling Latoya, "Auntie"[emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> Wasn't Asa dating her brother?



No. Asa's boyfriend is Jermaine Jackson Jr.


----------



## amesbegonia

Sassys said:


> Again with the faking an illness! come on Bravo, enough!!



I thought the SAME thing.  Another fake illness?? I could barely get through the Brooks storyline...


----------



## amesbegonia

Cherrasaki said:


> Agreed. Kaftan designs have been around for many years and hers were nothing special. The fashion show was not that impressive and she didn't have any important people from the fashion industry there. It was basically a bunch of her friends and family and a few bloggers I think? Oh and her bf's aunt (LaToya) also attended as the token celebrity. But yeah, the woman is diligent and a hustler so I'll give her that.




Yup. She spent like $50,000. Her whole savings I think she said... And like no one but friends and their friends were there. But she did get to show it on BRAVO TV so Im sure in actuality she had thousands of ppl watching via the episode. 

Shame on Rez, Mike et al for making it all about them. The show was 15 min long and they couldnt focus on their good friend?!?!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Reza went in on GG today on his Instagram....he called her the resident sociopath (or something along those lines) and basically is saying she is full of lies when it comes to her disease and even apologized to all the people really suffering in behalf of himself as well as his castmates [emoji51]


----------



## sgj99

i've been to Belize several times to scuba dive.  it just drove me crazy how Reza pronounced it "Bol-leez."  i've even been on the same airline that they flew, it flies from Belize City to the smaller areas.  he acted like a fool.


----------



## buzzytoes

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> Reza went in on GG today on his Instagram....he called her the resident sociopath (or something along those lines) and basically is saying she is full of lies when it comes to her disease and even apologized to all the people really suffering in behalf of himself as well as his castmates [emoji51]


I missed last episode so why do they think she is faking? Her illness is a little closer to my heart than Yolanda's Lyme, since I have something similar. She has posted pics of herself getting infusions but not enough to tell if she was in an actual hospital. If she is faking, what an asshat.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't think she is faking at all...RA Is one of those diseases that gets worse as time progresses. I use to LOVE Reza but now I can't stand him, he's always in someones business, he needs to start worrying about his. He's ruined Sherv & GG friendship


----------



## buzzytoes

She's posted pics of her methotrexate bottle in her name but who knows. Guess I need to catch up on my episodes!


----------



## pink1

I get frustrated w/ GG talking "chemo" non-stop.  I have an auto-immune disease and I have taken all the meds (including the methotrexate she talks about).  These are not the chemo doses you associate with cancer (much smaller doses).  Not knocking that RA isn't a serious illness (I have severe Ulcerative Colitis).  The meds her doctor listed are very typical for anyone that has a flaring auto immune disease.


----------



## buzzytoes

pink1 said:


> I get frustrated w/ GG talking "chemo" non-stop.  I have an auto-immune disease and I have taken all the meds (including the methotrexate she talks about).  These are not the chemo doses you associate with cancer (much smaller doses).  Not knocking that RA isn't a serious illness (I have severe Ulcerative Colitis).  The meds her doctor listed are very typical for anyone that has a flaring auto immune disease.


I take Mtx as well and when people ask I say it is a low level chemo drug. I don't say "I am on chemo" but that is exactly what it is - a chemo drug. The day she starts spouting about all of her vitamin treatments, like Yolanda, is the day I will know GG is full of it.


----------



## amesbegonia

buzzytoes said:


> I missed last episode so why do they think she is faking? Her illness is a little closer to my heart than Yolanda's Lyme, since I have something similar. She has posted pics of herself getting infusions but not enough to tell if she was in an actual hospital. If she is faking, what an asshat.



I don't think they think she's faking RA. They think that she is exasperating her symptoms by drinking and smoking.. Partying. They think she is also playing up that she's getting chemo when at a Dr visit MJ and her fam heard that they are talking about a lot of meds to possibly use. Only 1 was a chemo category.  But she keeps going around saying "shes on chemo" or will be.... And that may not be the case. And if it is, it may not be as bad as it is when you have cancer. 

I think they feel like she's dramatizing things and feel like they could take her more seriously if she led a healthy lifestyle that supported her managing her RA better. 

Theyre just frustrated and feel like she's making drama.


----------



## amesbegonia

buzzytoes said:


> I take Mtx as well and when people ask I say it is a low level chemo drug. I don't say "I am on chemo" but that is exactly what it is - a chemo drug. The day she starts spouting about all of her vitamin treatments, like Yolanda, is the day I will know GG is full of it.



Or rents a chryo chamber. Lol


----------



## lulilu

It could be that GG is freaking out about these various treatments, and her failure to feel better, thus the drama.  She can't get her head wrapped around her
disease and what she needs to do.  She isn't the only person who would freak out at the idea of getting a chemo med (I understand it's low dose, etc. but it does sound kind of scary).


----------



## Glitterandstuds

My cousins best friend has RA and all she does is Party and drink


----------



## buzzytoes

amesbegonia said:


> I don't think they think she's faking RA. They think that she is exasperating her symptoms by drinking and smoking.. Partying. They think she is also playing up that she's getting chemo when at a Dr visit MJ and her fam heard that they are talking about a lot of meds to possibly use. Only 1 was a chemo category.  But she keeps going around saying "shes on chemo" or will be.... And that may not be the case. And if it is, it may not be as bad as it is when you have cancer.
> 
> I think they feel like she's dramatizing things and feel like they could take her more seriously if she led a healthy lifestyle that supported her managing her RA better.
> 
> Theyre just frustrated and feel like she's making drama.


That makes sense. I read Reza's IG that someone mentioned and he is calling her a liar, but maybe that's what he meant. I can understand why they would be frustrated to hear her ***** and moan, but do nothing to help herself out.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Did we ever get an update on Asa's diamond water or did she move straight onto caftans?


----------



## DC-Cutie

girlonthecoast said:


> Did we ever get an update on Asa's diamond water or did she move straight onto caftans?


straight to caftans... I'd buy her caftans before that bootleg water


----------



## SummerMango

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't think she is faking at all...RA Is one of those diseases that gets worse as time progresses. I use to LOVE Reza but now I can't stand him, he's always in someones business, he needs to start worrying about his. He's ruined Sherv & GG friendship



Me too, when the show first started I used to really like Reza but now he is just mean and always in someone's business. I remember the reunion a few seasons ago when he got together with Lily and was extremely mean to MJ, bringing her past about her arrest. He and Lily and even Asa it seems was ganging up on her. How could he do that to someone he claims is his best friend for years! Yes, Sherv and GG seemed so good for each other. Why couldn't Reza do his dirty deed instead of asking Sherv to question her?


----------



## Sassys

SummerMango said:


> Me too, when the show first started I used to really like Reza but now he is just mean and always in someone's business. I remember the reunion a few seasons ago when he got together with Lily and was extremely mean to MJ, bringing her past about her arrest. He and Lily and even Asa it seems was ganging up on her. How could he do that to someone he claims is his best friend for years! Yes, Sherv and GG seemed so good for each other. *Why couldn't Reza do his dirty deed instead of asking Sherv to question her?*



Giving him air time? He is boring as hell and if he doesn't step it up, he could be cut like Lilly.


----------



## CeeJay

SummerMango said:


> Me too, when the show first started I used to really like Reza but now he is just mean and always in someone's business. I remember the reunion a few seasons ago when he got together with Lily and was extremely mean to MJ, bringing her past about her arrest. He and Lily and even Asa it seems was ganging up on her. How could he do that to someone he claims is his best friend for years! Yes, Sherv and GG seemed so good for each other. Why couldn't Reza do his dirty deed instead of asking Sherv to question her?



'Cos he can be passive aggressive; instead of taking the heat himself, he has someone else do the dirty deed .. it's one of the things that I don't like about him.  However, when GG said to him that they had to talk one-on-one (when in Belize), he did talk to her and he was honest with her .. but he should have never involved Shervin when at Asa's bash.  Quite honestly, I felt really bad for Asa .. these are her friends who can't even put things aside for 15 minutes???


----------



## pink1

What happened to Diamond Water??  Off to google.


----------



## SummerMango

Sassys said:


> Giving him air time? He is boring as hell and if he doesn't step it up, he could be cut like Lilly.



True, lately all he does is get into everyone's business, whether it is GG and Sherv's or Mike and Jessica. 



CeeJay said:


> 'Cos he can be passive aggressive; instead of taking the heat himself, he has someone else do the dirty deed .. it's one of the things that I don't like about him.  However, when GG said to him that they had to talk one-on-one (when in Belize), he did talk to her and he was honest with her .. but he should have never involved Shervin when at Asa's bash.  Quite honestly, I felt really bad for Asa .. these are her friends who can't even put things aside for 15 minutes???



Yes, that has always been the case with him. He should be focusing more on his own relationship with Adam.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

For not wanting to get in between Mike and Jessica's marriage Reza sure is wedging himself in tightly.  What a busy body.  Leave them alone and mind your own business.  
I think Jessica was very fed up with Mike having so much camera time to make himself look completely innocent and she couldn't take it anymore.  I think all she wanted was for him to admit he cheated on her in public and stop making her look like a crazed woman.  He can not do it though.  What a wuss.  I lost total respect for him.

As for GG, she knows just saying the world "chemo" implies something more than it is.  While RA is nothing to take lightly it is treatable and not necessarily the same death sentence cancer is.  But she clearly wants people to think it is.  When she said, "every one of you has something going on" all that told me was that she had something to hide.  All she has to do is explain to everyone what her treatment is.  I would not want my good friends worrying about me unnecessarily and she should not either.  The fact that she wants them to worry about her tells me she is NOT a very good friend to any of them at all.  Very narcissistic IMO.

MJ _is_ turning into her mom.  I wasn't a big fan of Tommy but she needs to tone it down a bit no matter who she is with.  She is way too demanding and pushy and inflexible.

I love how Asa just sank her head into her hands at dinner.  She's over it.  She just wants to promote her moo-moos.


----------



## buzzytoes

bagnshoofetish said:


> For not wanting to get in between Mike and Jessica's marriage Reza sure is wedging himself in tightly.  What a busy body.  Leave them alone and mind your own business.
> I think Jessica was very fed up with Mike having so much camera time to make himself look completely innocent and she couldn't take it anymore.  I think all she wanted was for him to admit he cheated on her in public and stop making her look like a crazed woman.  He can not do it though.  What a wuss.  I lost total respect for him.
> 
> As for GG, she knows just saying the world "chemo" implies something more than it is.  While RA is nothing to take lightly it is treatable and not necessarily the same death sentence cancer is.  But she clearly wants people to think it is.  When she said, "every one of you has something going on" all that told me was that she had something to hide.  All she has to do is explain to everyone what her treatment is.  I would not want my good friends worrying about me unnecessarily and she should not either.  The fact that she wants them to worry about her tells me she is NOT a very good friend to any of them at all.  Very narcissistic IMO.
> 
> MJ _is_ turning into her mom.  I wasn't a big fan of Tommy but she needs to tone it down a bit no matter who she is with.  She is way too demanding and pushy and inflexible.
> 
> I love how Asa just sank her head into her hands at dinner.  She's over it.  She just wants to promote her moo-moos.


To be fair, you can die from complications of RA because of the medicine you take. People with AI diseases basically walk around all the time with no immune system, because that's what the meds do in order to make your symptoms go away. It can be treated, but it can't be cured. She could be fine one day, catch a bad flu, and be in the hospital for a month. Now, it's GG so it wouldn't be surprising if she wants attention, but it really is a serious disease and will likely shorten her lifespan.


----------



## Cherrasaki

girlonthecoast said:


> Did we ever get an update on Asa's diamond water or did she move straight onto caftans?



I don't think even Asa really expected for that scam to take off! Lol


----------



## bagnshoofetish

buzzytoes said:


> To be fair, you can die from complications of RA because of the medicine you take. People with AI diseases basically walk around all the time with no immune system, because that's what the meds do in order to make your symptoms go away. It can be treated, but it can't be cured. She could be fine one day, catch a bad flu, and be in the hospital for a month. Now, it's GG so it wouldn't be surprising if she wants attention, but it really is a serious disease and will likely shorten her lifespan.



Thank you for that.  I did not know your life could be shortened.  I thought you could still have a long life with it.  My apologies.


----------



## buzzytoes

bagnshoofetish said:


> Thank you for that.  I did not know your life could be shortened.  I thought you could still have a long life with it.  My apologies.


It's what Glenn Frey died from - complications from RA because he caught pneumonia. Methotrexate itself is hard on your liver and can cause fatty liver and liver cancer. I have to get blood tests every three months right now while I am on it (different disease). Basically your body thinks it is constantly under attack and you feed it poison to make it stop. That would wear anyone out.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

buzzytoes said:


> It's what Glenn Frey died from - complications from RA because he caught pneumonia. Methotrexate itself is hard on your liver and can cause fatty liver and liver cancer. I have to get blood tests every three months right now while I am on it (different disease). Basically your body thinks it is constantly under attack and you feed it poison to make it stop. That would wear anyone out.



Holy crap.  I must be thinking it is something else entirely.  I'm so sorry you have to go through that.  [emoji173]️


----------



## buzzytoes

bagnshoofetish said:


> Holy crap.  I must be thinking it is something else entirely.  I'm so sorry you have to go through that.  [emoji173]️


Thanks  It is what it is, and most days I forget I have it (mine is called Still's Disease, similar to RA but attacks the organs as well) since it is under control, but when it's bad it is surely no fun and has definitely changed my life. GG sounds like her pain is not under control, and combine that with the fact that she is psycho on her best days, I can see why they would want her to changer her lifestyle.


----------



## pinky7129

I think it's beautiful how they rally around mike and Jessica to work it out, or to try and help GG


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This show and cast has no boundaries. MJ and that dude. BLECH.. 45 years old and getting your butt eaten out on national television at Sunday 8pm EST. No thanks. And I don't think he gives a damn about her. Who would turn down an all expenses paid trip to a villa in Belize? GMAFB.


----------



## Sassys

I notice in one shot of MJ in the pool, she is wearing an engagement ring, then it disappears.

Also, when she and Tommy join the group for dinner (when Mike is arguing with Reza, she says "I have something to tell you all, but then gets cut off and the subject is changed). Wonder why.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw some recent pics of Jessica on IG and wowza!!!  She needs to never let another needle touch her face


----------



## lulilu

All of the photos Asa took of MJ and Tommy were gross.  Not "art" by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Why does Mike make it sound like his dad was the first person to ever use the word schadenfreude?


----------



## DC-Cutie

So if GG is in so much pain, why didn't she just sit out the climb?


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> All of the photos Asa took of MJ and Tommy were gross.  Not "art" by any stretch of the imagination.


ITA!  As I was switching through channels today I caught a glimpse of a scene of Tommy and MJ in bed and he's got a giant hairy belly and it just grossed me out.  Not saying I'm any prize, but I'm not flaunting bits on national tv.


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> So if GG is in so much pain, why didn't she just sit out the climb?


Even in some of the sessions where Jessica is in front of the camera by herself, she looks different .. almost like she's gained a lot of weight in her face!  I don't follow her on Instagram, so haven't seen the other pictures of her.


----------



## luckylove

CeeJay said:


> Even in some of the sessions where Jessica is in front of the camera by herself, she looks different .. almost like she's gained a lot of weight in her face!  I don't follow her on Instagram, so haven't seen the other pictures of her.



I think she has had too many fillers and too much botox. Her face looks nothing like it used to. IMHO, she looks much better  more natural.


----------



## anabanana745

luckylove said:


> I think she has had too many fillers and too much botox. Her face looks nothing like it used to. IMHO, she looks much better  more natural.



I thought the same thing- like something was done and is making her face look worse. Hopefully whatever it is, she isn't doing it anymore.


----------



## luckylove

WENDY CLARK said:


> Jessicunt has serious zits, look at her skin>>> Get your ugly ass to a dermatologist....



Your opinions are often stated in a harsh way in various threads... I can't help but wonder if this is just an act of trolling. Overall, members here do try to state their opinions in a  more polite, gentle manner.


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> Your opinions are often stated in a harsh way in various threads... I can't help but wonder if this is just an act of trolling. Overall, members here do try to state their opinions in a  more polite, gentle manner.



+10000.  Truly ugly remarks were made in HWONJ thread as well.  Totally inappropriate.


----------



## girlonthecoast

I feel like GG's whole family lives in fear of her and understand her mom completely when she tried to tell GG that she should try to make small changes and get rid of her bad habits before deciding on chemo.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Reza is disgusting!! I can't with him!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> Reza is disgusting!! I can't with him!


What I don't get with Reza, is that he feels it's ok to call everyrone Bi*ches and talk about Asians, Mexicans, etc.  But as soon as someone were to say something about being Gay, I'm sure he'd be up in ARMS!!!!


----------



## Novmoon

I didn't see that twist coming.  Reza truly goes above and beyond.  He's said some horrible things about the same friends, what a hypocrite.


----------



## CeeJay

I used to enjoy this show, but this season?!?! .. not really.  I felt like they were all really 'reaching' for story lines this year (_apart from Mike & Jessica and Reza & Adam's wedding_).  Reza's antics are tiresome and frankly, very mean-spirited in some cases.  Yeah, GG may stretch the truth and be a bit "dramatic" at times, but instead of constantly attacking someone, why doesn't he sit down and try to understand the disease more?  Yes, GG should re-think her lifestyle as well; I can't imagine that it's helping how she is feeling.  

As far as MJ and her engagement, frankly .. I just don't see it really happening.  While Vida is for sure a piece of work, I can't see MJ being happy with this guy long-term.  Asa is the only one that I really like, but my god .. how many "projects" does this woman have going on and each party .. same people.  

The "reunion" show should be interesting ..


----------



## swags

That was hysterical. Especially when GG took off her shoes and threw her expensive bag down and charged Reza. They remind me of the Jersey Shore at times.


----------



## limom

why is Reza so bothered by Golnessa?


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> Reza is disgusting!! I can't with him!





Novmoon said:


> I didn't see that twist coming.  Reza truly goes above and beyond.  He's said some horrible things about the same friends, what a hypocrite.



Come on, that was so fake. They all read it out loud and said "from GG". No way would GG just stand there and not say "excuse me, I did not send that", especially when MJ was reading her note out loud in front of GG.


----------



## GoGlam

I don't like Reza but I think GG is straight up crazy and destructive.  I 100% agree that if you have an autoimmune disease and don't do everything in your power to be healthy and contribute to healing your condition, others will find it difficult to listen to you complain.


----------



## Sassys

The ring that MJ wore recently on WWHL and on the clip of the reunion, is not the ring Tommy gave her (it now has a bigger stone). She claims to have loved it so much, yet changed the stone..


----------



## kemilia

CeeJay said:


> I used to enjoy this show, but this season?!?! .. not really.  I felt like they were all really 'reaching' for story lines this year (_apart from Mike & Jessica and Reza & Adam's wedding_).  Reza's antics are tiresome and frankly, very mean-spirited in some cases.  Yeah, GG may stretch the truth and be a bit "dramatic" at times, but instead of constantly attacking someone, why doesn't he sit down and try to understand the disease more?  Yes, GG should re-think her lifestyle as well; I can't imagine that it's helping how she is feeling.
> 
> As far as MJ and her engagement, frankly .. I just don't see it really happening.  While Vida is for sure a piece of work, I can't see MJ being happy with this guy long-term.  Asa is the only one that I really like, but my god .. how many "projects" does this woman have going on and each party .. same people.
> 
> The "reunion" show should be interesting ..


This! I also used to enjoy this show but gave up after few episodes this season. The constant fighting and GG yelling, etc., I totally lost interest. I may give the reunion a try but I dunno ...


----------



## Sassys

MJ is so stupid. If Jermaine doesn't want to be on the show, Asa has to respect that and should not be bashed for not putting her relationship on display. She is actually smart for not putting her relationship on display. We've all seen reality tv destroy relationships. Not having your relationship on the show, does not mean you are not truly being open and real with the public. MJ, needs to take a lesson from Asa and stop with the constant look at me tabloid photo-shoots she is always doing (half naked).

I 100% believe Asa, when she says, MJ's only source of income is the show and a few of them are not being real for the cameras. Notice how Reza was quiet as a mouth, when MJ got on Asa for not being real for the cameras and Asa said a few people here are faking their lives/status.

On WWHL she said Tommy upgraded her ring (even Andy gave her the side eye). Bullsh&t! Does Tommy have a job? He doesn't get paid for the show (we know this, because Jessica said she doesn't get paid for the show), so clearly he doesn't have the money for a 2 carat ring. MJ completely changed that ring (bigger stone and halo), and paid for it.


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> MJ is so stupid. If Jermaine doesn't want to be on the show, Asa has to respect that and should not be bashed for not putting her relationship on display. She is actually smart for not putting her relationship on display. We've all seen reality tv destroy relationships. Not having your relationship on the show, does not mean you are not truly being open and real with the public. MJ, needs to take a lesson from Asa and stop with the constant look at me tabloid photo-shoots she is always doing (half naked).
> 
> I 100% believe Asa, when she says, MJ's only source of income is the show and a few of them are not being real for the cameras. Notice how Reza was quiet as a mouth, when MJ got on Asa for not being real for the cameras and Asa said a few people here are faking their lives/status.
> 
> On WWHL she said Tommy upgraded her ring (even Andy gave her the side eye). Bullsh&t! Does Tommy have a job? He doesn't get paid for the show (we know this, because Jessica said she doesn't get paid for the show), so clearly he doesn't have the money for a 2 carat ring. MJ completely changed that ring (bigger stone and halo), and paid for it.



TOTALLY AGREE with everything you said!!!  I can't stand MJ and her comments to Asa about "promoting her business" on the show?!?!? .. ah, wait a minute hunnie .. didn't you have a segment with a party in West Hollywood to promote your "Condo Selling" business (_and if I recall, wasn't Vida also there_???).  As far as Tommy is concerned, I think the guy is a total grifter and THINKS that MJ might actually have $$$!  I can't see him getting a legit job that would pay a lot of $$, with that attitude and mouth?  Sorry to say, but there are quite a few folks out here that really dislike New Yorkers .. more based on the fact that they are not "chill" like many of the LA folks (_now - mind you, I'm originally from Connecticut and lived/worked in Boston for many years .. so I AM NOT one of those that like the super laid back Los Angelinos_!).  

When Asa said that the show reflects her 'real' life, I concur.  Yes, the woman has lots of projects, but she does work for her $$ and I like the fact that she also helps to support her family.  Lastly, totally agree that .. if your life partner doesn't want to be on the show, that should be respected!!!


----------



## pjhm

The only good thing about this show is that they make being overweight acceptable--MJ and Asa are so fleshy and wear such tight, revealing clothes that they make me feel thin......


----------



## CeeJay

pjhm said:


> The only good thing about this show is that they make being overweight acceptable--MJ and Asa are so fleshy and wear such tight, revealing clothes that they make me feel thin......



Hee hee hee, yeah .. can kind of relate to that as well!  However, IMO .. Asa is not really overweight, if you look at her middle section .. she looks slim .. it's really her backside that is larger but heck, that's probably just genes.  MJ, however .. yuck .. she is overweight and those outfits many times do not help her.  Even her mother made a comment to her about her weight (when MJ was telling Vida about Tommy for the first time).


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> TOTALLY AGREE with everything you said!!!  I can't stand MJ and her comments to Asa about "promoting her business" on the show?!?!? .. ah, wait a minute hunnie .. didn't you have a segment with a party in West Hollywood to promote your "Condo Selling" business (_and if I recall, wasn't Vida also there_???).  As far as Tommy is concerned, I think the guy is a total grifter and THINKS that MJ might actually have $$$!  I can't see him getting a legit job that would pay a lot of $$, with that attitude and mouth?  Sorry to say, but there are quite a few folks out here that really dislike New Yorkers .. more based on the fact that they are not "chill" like many of the LA folks (_now - mind you, I'm originally from Connecticut and lived/worked in Boston for many years .. so I AM NOT one of those that like the super laid back Los Angelinos_!).
> 
> When Asa said that the show reflects her 'real' life, I concur.  Yes, the woman has lots of projects, but she does work for her $$ and I like the fact that she also helps to support her family.  Lastly, totally agree that .. if your life partner doesn't want to be on the show, that should be respected!!!



No way Tommy has a legit job. He speaks like a baffon. The only legal job, I see Tommy having is a construction worker. He is your typical middle aged Guido from Brooklyn or Long Island.

I was so pissed when MJ said Asa does not open up her life. Her man does not want to be on the show, what do you want from her?? It makes no sense to discuss her man, with others on the show on camera, if the audience never sees him and has no idea who she is speaking about. I am sure they do film her talking to her friends/family about him, but don't show it, because the viewers have never really seen him. We've seen Jessica and Adam, so its easy to understand what they are talking about if someone speaks about them (if that makes sense). Everyone has a storyline and character to portray, Asa's "character" does not need her man to have a story line on the show. MJ, has no real job and her "character/story line" is finding a relationship & dealing with her crazy mother. Asa's "character/storyline is being the peacemaker & zen like friend.


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> Hee hee hee, yeah .. can kind of relate to that as well!  However, IMO .. Asa is not really overweight, if you look at her middle section .. she looks slim .. it's really her backside that is larger but heck, that's probably just genes.  *MJ, however .. yuck .. she is overweight and those outfits many times do not help her.*  Even her mother made a comment to her about her weight (when MJ was telling Vida about Tommy for the first time).



Agree!!! That scene with MJ selling her clothes was so fake. MJ is a size 14/16 and those women that were going threw the racks were size 4-6. No way they could fit her clothes, so I find it hard to believe they were really shopping from her clothes. I am so sick of MJ and these 4 sizes to small clothes she squeezes into. I'm sure she does nothing all day and needs to hire a trainer and hit the gym.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> Agree!!! That scene with MJ selling her clothes was so fake. MJ is a size 14/16 and those women that were going threw the racks were size 4-6. No way they could fit her clothes, so I find it hard to believe they were really shopping from her clothes. I am so sick of MJ and these 4 sizes to small clothes she squeezes into. I'm sure she does nothing all day and needs to hire a trainer and hit the gym.



Nope sorry, I've seen her in person and she is nowhere near a 14/16.  She's a very small woman, it's just the way she dresses and the fact that she's flabby vs. lean that makes her look big on camera.   Fully covered in winter clothes she was very small, just with a very big chest.


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> No way Tommy has a legit job. *He speaks like a baffon*. The only legal job, I see Tommy having is a construction worker. *He is your typical middle aged Guido from Brooklyn or Long Island*.
> 
> I was so pissed when MJ said Asa does not open up her life. Her man does not want to be on the show, what do you want from her?? It makes no sense to discuss her man, with others on the show on camera, if the audience never sees him and has no idea who she is speaking about. I am sure they do film her talking to her friends/family about him, but don't show it, because the viewers have never really seen him. We've seen Jessica and Adam, so its easy to understand what they are talking about if someone speaks about them (if that makes sense). Everyone has a storyline and character to portray, Asa's "character" does not need her man to have a story line on the show. MJ, has no real job and her "character/story line" is finding a relationship & dealing with her crazy mother. Asa's "character/storyline is being the peacemaker & zen like friend.



I howled with laughter at the bolded above because .. OMG, SO AGREE!!!!!!  (but I think he mentioned that he's from Queens .. then again, pretty much the same, right?!?!)

You know, the sad thing is to see women like MJ .. so desperate for a man that whey will pretty much take anything!  I was the last of my group to get married .. and why? .. 'cos I am PICKY as h#ll and was not going to saddle myself with someone that I could not stand for 24 hours!  I saw many of my high school & college friends get married and then within either months or years .. boom - DIVORCE.  I was friends with my husband for a looooong time before we even dated, and we have many of the same interests.  I wonder how long Tommy will stay with MJ; the apple doesn't fall far from the tree (e.g., she's very much like her mother!).


----------



## CeeJay

mundodabolsa said:


> Nope sorry, I've seen her in person and she is nowhere near a 14/16.  She's a very small woman, it's just the way she dresses and the fact that she's flabby vs. lean that makes her look big on camera.   Fully covered in winter clothes she was very small, just with a very big chest.



Petite? .. yes, "small" - NO WAY!  I have also seen her IRL and she reminds me (somewhat) of Kim Kardashian although (and eh-gahds have to give Kim some credit on this), a LOT more flabby.  MJ's a@@ is as bad as Kim's .. flabby with tons of cellulite and she really needs to downsize those boobs (they are fake), because they are starting to reach her neckline.  She's not unattractive, but I would not agree with being "small".


----------



## cdtracing

I know the camera can add 20 lbs but not 100.  MJ & Asa are both overweight, but I do give Asa credit...she looks solid & not flabby like MJ.  I have no problem with plus size people, I am one, but both of those girls should start wearing cloths that aren't 4 sizes too small for them.   With the way MJ dresses, her butt looks like 2 pigs fighting in a sack.  MJ is short, petite, vertically challenged, whatever you want to call it but she's in no way as small as a 6.  In fact, I be she couldn't fit into a size 12.  She's a big gal cause she doesn't do any thing but lay around, drink like a fish, & eat.   

I agree the whole clothes selling deal was fake & a set up.  If there were any clothes on those racks she actually wore, I would be all the seams would need repair.


----------



## snibor

Hmm I don't view Asa as overweight but just a bit hippie with a larger arse. But I live watching the show for the fashion and jewelry!  Plus when they put out a spread for company it's usually a beautiful table filled with gorgeous food. This season not as enjoyable for me as others. I do agree it seems more scripted this year.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> Nope sorry, I've seen her in person and she is nowhere near a 14/16.  She's a very small woman, it's just the way she dresses and the fact that she's flabby vs. lean that makes her look big on camera.   Fully covered in winter clothes she was very small, just with a very big chest.



interesting you say this.  A friend of mine sees her often in LA and said similar things.  It's her boobs that make her seem even larger.  She says 10/12.

She just insist on squeezing into bodycon type clothes, spilling out of them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> I know the camera can add 20 lbs but not 100.  MJ & Asa are both overweight,


you think Asa is overweight?

I love her shape.  I'd give for a bit of her booty - LOL


----------



## snibor

Interesting that the big boobs make mj look larger. I do think her clothes are often too tight.


----------



## snibor

And Asa does have the large booty!  She looks good though. Frankly all the women look good. I even like to see reza's clothes. The suits with pocket square and Gucci shoes. Nice.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> you think Asa is overweight?
> 
> I love her shape.  I'd give for a bit of her booty - LOL



I think Asa is probably overweight but without a body fat to muscle ratio, it's hard to say for sure.  I'm going by the appearance of her arms, legs, stomach, back & butt.  I do give Asa credit...she looks solid & firm so while she may be "chunky", she may not be unhealthy overweight.  She also looks like she has a bigger bone structure.  I don't know if Asa works out but while her body is large, she looks very toned.  I just think she would look better if she wore clothes that were fitted for her size.  Trying to pour your body into form fitting clothes that are too small only makes one look fat.  She doesn't look overweight when she's wearing one of her caftans or something that's tailored to her shape.  I did notice some back fat rolls on the last episode when she was poured into the green dress.  The color & style of the dress looked good on her; I just think it needed to be a size larger.  MJ, on the other hand, is fat, flabby & loaded with cellulite.  Her boobs are way to big for her.  I know she's short but her boobs are just over the top too big. I bet she hasn't seen her feet in years.  And her stomach is starting to stick out in front almost as far as her butt sticks out in the back.  MJ is also getting rolls on her rolls.  That was evident from the white dress she wore to her renewal ceremony at the cemetery.  MJ is not toned at all & all her drinking is only going to add weight, along with all the eating she does.  She never works out & all she ever seems to do is eat, drink & lay around.  I will also say that Asa's skin looks good & she looks so much better than MJ.  For some reason this season, MJ looks old & worn out.  Asa continues to look fresh.


----------



## sgj99

Asa looks good, she looks healthy.  she just needs to go up a couple of sizes in her clothes.  MJ needs to work out, watch what she eats, drink less, go up many sizes in her clothes and down-size those boobs.


----------



## JNH14

If MJ exercised she'd knock herself out with her boobs!


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> If MJ exercised she'd knock herself out with her boobs!


----------



## DC-Cutie

JNH14 said:


> If MJ exercised she'd knock herself out with her boobs!


She'd get all kinds of black eyes!


----------



## Sassys

*Jermaine Jackson II and Asa Soltan Rahmati Expecting First Child*


And baby makes three!

_Shahs of Sunset_‘s *Asa Soltan Rahmati* is six months pregnant with her first child with longtime boyfriend *Jermaine Jackson II*, PEOPLE confirms exclusively.

“I feel amazing,” Rahmati, 40, tells PEOPLE. “Being pregnant has been such a beautiful experience.”

The _Bravo_ star has been dating Jackson, who is the son of *Jermaine Jackson* and a nephew of *Michael* and *Janet*, for six years.

“We are so excited and Jermaine will be the absolute best father,” Rahmati says.

Adds Jackson, 39: “Asa is an incredible person; she will be a wonderful mother.”

Iranian designer Rahmati has been open about her love for her partner, as well as her desires for a future with him.

“I’m obsessed with Jermaine and anything and everything that comes with it,” she told _The Daily Dish _in June. “And I think that as we are very private in our relationship as I’ve always said, we’ve talked about all those things and we’re both really excited to experience everything together, including marriage and children.”

She continued, “And, I think, when the time is right for us, we’ll definitely [see what happens] … People are obsessed with us getting married and having kids. It’s [in the] ether.”

Turns out Rahmati’s culture has a lot to do with some of the opinions she’s been getting from her loved ones.

“I’m Persian, so there’s always pressures about stuff like marriage or career,” Rahmati added. “But my parents have been surprisingly super chill. Since Jermaine and I have been together, my parents see how much in love we are and, also, they trust there’s something very organic between us. They trust the flow and what it is, and if it’s in the cards for us and our destiny, it will be.”

As for the little one’s sex, Mom and Dad don’t know — yet!

“We decided to wait a little longer to find out the gender,” Rahmati explains to PEOPLE. “We have a few names in mind, but we’re waiting to meet the baby to actually name him or her!”


----------



## snibor

Sassys said:


> *Jermaine Jackson II and Asa Soltan Rahmati Expecting First Child*
> 
> 
> And baby makes three!
> 
> _Shahs of Sunset_‘s *Asa Soltan Rahmati* is six months pregnant with her first child with longtime boyfriend *Jermaine Jackson II*, PEOPLE confirms exclusively.
> 
> “I feel amazing,” Rahmati, 40, tells PEOPLE. “Being pregnant has been such a beautiful experience.”
> 
> The _Bravo_ star has been dating Jackson, who is the son of *Jermaine Jackson* and a nephew of *Michael* and *Janet*, for six years.
> 
> “We are so excited and Jermaine will be the absolute best father,” Rahmati says.
> 
> Adds Jackson, 39: “Asa is an incredible person; she will be a wonderful mother.”
> 
> Iranian designer Rahmati has been open about her love for her partner, as well as her desires for a future with him.
> 
> “I’m obsessed with Jermaine and anything and everything that comes with it,” she told _The Daily Dish _in June. “And I think that as we are very private in our relationship as I’ve always said, we’ve talked about all those things and we’re both really excited to experience everything together, including marriage and children.”
> 
> She continued, “And, I think, when the time is right for us, we’ll definitely [see what happens] … People are obsessed with us getting married and having kids. It’s [in the] ether.”
> 
> Turns out Rahmati’s culture has a lot to do with some of the opinions she’s been getting from her loved ones.
> 
> “I’m Persian, so there’s always pressures about stuff like marriage or career,” Rahmati added. “But my parents have been surprisingly super chill. Since Jermaine and I have been together, my parents see how much in love we are and, also, they trust there’s something very organic between us. They trust the flow and what it is, and if it’s in the cards for us and our destiny, it will be.”
> 
> As for the little one’s sex, Mom and Dad don’t know — yet!
> 
> “We decided to wait a little longer to find out the gender,” Rahmati explains to PEOPLE. “We have a few names in mind, but we’re waiting to meet the baby to actually name him or her!”
> 
> View attachment 3505096



Wow!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Between the lines I read that she wants to be married he doesn't. More often than not when women say they aren't ready to they it is usually because the the guys aren't ready ready to be. Especially when there's a baby on the way. And you've been dating for 5+ years

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## junqueprincess

Wow, it is surprising that she keep this a secret for 6 months. It will be interesting to see if they live together, let alone get married. I'm surprised she is 40.


----------



## Sassys

*Shahs of Sunset’ star welcomes baby boy*
“Shahs of Sunset” has a new little fan.

Asa Soltan Rahmati and boyfriend Jermaine Jackson II welcomed a baby boy on Friday, their rep confirmed to Us Weekly on Monday.

The couple named the little guy Soltan Jackson.

“Our lives have completely changed for the better,” the reality star told the mag, calling the baby “our precious love.” “Our families are completely overjoyed.”

Rahmati, 40, and Jackson, 39, have known each other since high school and began dating in 2010. He is the son of Jackson 5 member Jermaine Jackson.

The couple announced they were expecting their first child in October.

http://pagesix.com/2017/01/23/shahs-of-sunset-star-welcomes-a-baby-boy/


----------



## Sassys

Holy BOOTY!!!

http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/asa-soltan-rahmati-welcomes-first-child


----------



## junqueprincess

Sassys said:


> Holy BOOTY!!!
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/asa-soltan-rahmati-welcomes-first-child



Omg!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> All of the photos Asa took of MJ and Tommy were gross.  Not "art" by any stretch of the imagination.


Asa has a different idea of what is art than I do!


----------



## coutureinatl

Well that was quick, GG is splitting from her husband after 2 months of marriage
http://people.com/celebrity/shahs-of-sunset-golnesa-gg-gharachedaghi-split-two-months-marriage/


----------



## GoGlam

coutureinatl said:


> Well that was quick, GG is splitting from her husband after 2 months of marriage
> http://people.com/celebrity/shahs-of-sunset-golnesa-gg-gharachedaghi-split-two-months-marriage/



Didn't even know she was married!


----------



## acrowcounted

GoGlam said:


> Didn't even know she was married!


Didn't even know she was dating anyone!


----------



## kemilia

GoGlam said:


> Didn't even know she was married!


Just this week I read that she got married (the e-ring was as big as a ping pong ball) and my first thought was "that poor man." Based on her craziness and love of knives, he is lucky to get out of this intact.


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> Holy BOOTY!!!
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/asa-soltan-rahmati-welcomes-first-child


Whoa! I didn't know what to look at first--her tummy or her booty. Bet her parents are not pleased with this situation.


----------



## purseinsanity

kemilia said:


> Whoa! I didn't know what to look at first--her tummy or her booty. Bet her parents are not pleased with this situation.


Why?  The few pictures I've seen, they look pretty happy.


----------



## CeeJay

At the Hair Salon last week, and heard the ENTIRE story about one of the new hairdressers who attended a party in West Hollywood and Reza was there.  He kept on saying that Reza must have said at least 20 times "don't you know WHO I AM?"  The new hairdresser just moved to LA from San Francisco and he admitted that he doesn't watch a lot of TV, but he was pretty pissed off when Reza kept on asking him.  He said that when he responded "No, I do not know WHO you are!", Reza got all pissed off and when through this whole dialogue about the Shahs of Sunset and that other Real Estate show he was on (which was HORRIBLE IMO!).  This guy could of cared less, and the more he cared less, he said the more pissed off Reza became.  The most interesting part, was that he said that Reza was "scouting" men at the party, so when I told him "well, that's interesting because he just got married", the hairdresser said "No way - he sure didn't act it!".  

I used to like Reza, but I have to say the past few seasons, I have not been so fond of him .. and hearing this kind of sealed the deal for me.  I'll still watch the show, but


----------



## luckylove

CeeJay said:


> At the Hair Salon last week, and heard the ENTIRE story about one of the new hairdressers who attended a party in West Hollywood and Reza was there.  He kept on saying that Reza must have said at least 20 times "don't you know WHO I AM?"  The new hairdresser just moved to LA from San Francisco and he admitted that he doesn't watch a lot of TV, but he was pretty pissed off when Reza kept on asking him.  He said that when he responded "No, I do not know WHO you are!", Reza got all pissed off and when through this whole dialogue about the Shahs of Sunset and that other Real Estate show he was on (which was HORRIBLE IMO!).  This guy could of cared less, and the more he cared less, he said the more pissed off Reza became.  The most interesting part, was that he said that Reza was "scouting" men at the party, so when I told him "well, that's interesting because he just got married", the hairdresser said "No way - he sure didn't act it!".
> 
> I used to like Reza, but I have to say the past few seasons, I have not been so fond of him .. and hearing this kind of sealed the deal for me.  I'll still watch the show, but




Somehow his behavior doesn't surprise me at all... 
I wonder if that spinoff show was cancelled?? I thought it was a total disaster too!


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> At the Hair Salon last week, and heard the ENTIRE story about one of the new hairdressers who attended a party in West Hollywood and Reza was there.  He kept on saying that Reza must have said at least 20 times "don't you know WHO I AM?"  The new hairdresser just moved to LA from San Francisco and he admitted that he doesn't watch a lot of TV, but he was pretty pissed off when Reza kept on asking him.  He said that when he responded "No, I do not know WHO you are!", Reza got all pissed off and when through this whole dialogue about the Shahs of Sunset and that other Real Estate show he was on (which was HORRIBLE IMO!).  This guy could of cared less, and the more he cared less, he said the more pissed off Reza became.  The most interesting part, was that he said that Reza was "scouting" men at the party, so when I told him "well, that's interesting because he just got married", the hairdresser said "No way - he sure didn't act it!".
> 
> I used to like Reza, but I have to say the past few seasons, I have not been so fond of him .. and hearing this kind of sealed the deal for me.  I'll still watch the show, but



Must be a Bravo thing; same thing happened to my co-worker. She was at a bar with a friend and they saw Madison from Million Dollar Listing. My co-worker had no clue who he was and Madison was very rude to her friend, when she approached him. My coworker had to put him in his place.


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> Must be a Bravo thing; same thing happened to my co-worker. She was at a bar with a friend and they saw Madison from Million Dollar Listing. My co-worker had no clue who he was and Madison was very rude to her friend, when she approached him. My coworker had to put him in his place.


I've heard stories of Madison from a friend of mine who was married to well-known Musician years ago and she knows a lot of these folks (they lived in Malibu).  She said that Josh Flagg is wonderful, but confirmed my dislike for Madison (saying he's a real a-hole).  Honestly, I can't STAND Madison and could not figure out why they brought him back.  

I hope that next year's MDL-LA will not have him again!


----------



## Sassys

Birth, love and cheating: Shahs Of Sunset returns for drama-filled sixth season on Bravo

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-drama-filled-sixth-season.html#ixzz4ihulTxqb 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sassys

New season starts 7/16


----------



## Tiny_T

I will be tuned in.


----------



## ScottyGal

Thoughts on last nights episode?


----------



## Sassys

_Lee said:


> Thoughts on last nights episode?



MJ is *crazy* to move into the same building as her mother.
MJ is 45 years old and probably won't give birth to her own biological kids. She claimed she froze her eggs, but I am not sure what doctor would freeze eggs in your 40's.

They need some new blood on the show. I'm tired of the same old things every season.

Wonder why Mike has not met Asa's baby. He claimed on WWHL he and MJ have never seen the baby. Thought he and Asa were good.
What the heck does Tommy do for a living? MJ didn't give a straight answer when asked on WWHL lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

MJ moving to the same complex at Vida = disaster
GG and her so called new lifestyle, don't believe it.  Did anyone notice her friend Tara is the same girl from Bravo's The Couch (I loved that show)
Asa - wonder how her family feels that she's with Jermaine, got knocked up and probably no wedding in sight.  
Mike - still a mess.  Jessica must need the money to be back on the show


----------



## GoGlam

I cannot stand GG and I refuse to watch scenes where it's just her or even her and one other cast member.  I will watch if she's at a gathering with most/all of them... but man.  She grates on my nerves.  She is such a waste of space and should be fired.  

I thought Reza had some massive weight loss? Or did that happen after this season was done filming?


----------



## Ceeyahd

MJ is a nut job. Ada's choices are none of her business. I watched MJ last night on WWHL, I was embarrassed for her. The immediate response when she found out that As was pregnant was marginally weird, she expressed happiness for Asa with dripping jealousy. But last night she was still in that mindset, it was sadly embarrassing to watch.
I know what baby envy feels like, I've experienced it. MJ is mean.


----------



## Prufrock613

Ceeyahd said:


> MJ is a nut job. Ada's choices are none of her business. I watched MJ last night on WWHL, I was embarrassed for her. The immediate response when she found out that As was pregnant was marginally weird, she expressed happiness for Asa with dripping jealousy. But last night she was still in that mindset, it was sadly embarrassing to watch.
> I know what baby envy feels like, I've experienced it. MJ is mean.


It irritates me that they claim Asa isn't "true" b/c she doesn't want her baby or boyfriend on TV.  How is that strange?  Lots of kids and husbands decline being filmed on reality TV.

Maybe MJ should learn not to over share.  I don't care about her waxing, bleaching, enemas or sex play with Tommy.  Just because it happened does not mean it is TV material.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Prufrock613 said:


> It irritates me that they claim Asa isn't "true" b/c she doesn't want her baby or boyfriend on TV.  How is that strange?  Lots of kids and husbands decline being filmed on reality TV.
> 
> Maybe MJ should learn not to over share.  I don't care about her waxing, bleaching, enemas or sex play with Tommy.  Just because it happened does not mean it is TV material.



YES, that bleaching footage was disgusting. MJ is always outrageous, well they all are in different ways. Asa is the most palatable of the main/original cast for me. I've always enjoyed Asa. She's is seemingly a decent friend to all, too. I like Shervin , had to mention that.


----------



## Prufrock613

Ceeyahd said:


> YES, that bleaching footage was disgusting. MJ is always outrageous, well they all are in different ways. Asa is the most palatable of the main/original cast for me. I've always enjoyed Asa. She's is seemingly a decent friend to all, too. I like Shervin , had to mention that.


Yes, I like Shervin, too- but apparently he cheats...or soMJ or all the "dools" say.
Asa is in a class by herself. She doesn't cheat, rag on her boyfriend - she does use the show to promote her business, but there are Ramona, Bethany, Sonja, Vicki, Jenna, Alexis, Gretchen, Jo, Heather, --- there have been so many that I'm done typing .


----------



## GoGlam

On WWHL, MJ and Mike added more color to the whole Asa/MJ/baby situation.  Basically, both MJ and Asa were learning about their fertility and going through egg harvesting at the same time.  Supposedly, Asa would continuously prod MJ for information on the process, etc.  She never let anyone know that she was trying to figure out a way to have a baby and explore her options.  That's supposedly why MJ seemed kind of taken aback and felt almost betrayed by Asa--because MJ was open about what she was going through, and Asa used that info for her own gain.  In MJ's words, Asa then pretended that she was having a "miracle" baby... and MJ wished she was having a baby instead.

I would feel pretty confused and slightly disappointed by a "friend" getting all this information out of me about my fertility trials and tribulations and then BAM (!) announcing a pregnancy the way she did.


----------



## Sassys

Prufrock613 said:


> Yes, I like Shervin, too- but apparently he cheats...or soMJ or all the "dools" say.
> Asa is in a class by herself. She doesn't cheat, rag on her boyfriend - she does use the show to promote her business, but there are Ramona, Bethany, Sonja, Vicki, Jenna, Alexis, Gretchen, Jo, Heather, --- there have been so many that I'm done typing .



You are suppose to make reality tv work for you then keep it moving. Bethenny did it the right way until she got stupid and came back. Kandi is doing it right but she won't bounce like she should. You don't make reality tv your world. If you have nothing to promote you find your niche and use that to excel then bounce (focus on your niche).


----------



## Ceeyahd

GoGlam said:


> On WWHL, MJ and Mike added more color to the whole Asa/MJ/baby situation.  Basically, both MJ and Asa were learning about their fertility and going through egg harvesting at the same time.  Supposedly, Asa would continuously prod MJ for information on the process, etc.  She never let anyone know that she was trying to figure out a way to have a baby and explore her options.  That's supposedly why MJ seemed kind of taken aback and felt almost betrayed by Asa--because MJ was open about what she was going through, and Asa used that info for her own gain.  In MJ's words, Asa then pretended that she was having a "miracle" baby... and MJ wished she was having a baby instead.
> 
> I would feel pretty confused and slightly disappointed by a "friend" getting all this information out of me about my fertility trials and tribulations and then BAM (!) announcing a pregnancy the way she did.



Yes, I heard all that. Everyone is different,. MJ doesn't need to treat this situation like a high schooler who lost out on a homecoming grown. MJ acts as if she's the chick on this show.. there's an air about her when she feels slighted.
Asa owed no one a copy of her agenda, Asa keeps her relationship private,, she didn't owe MJ an update, maybe Asa' man didn't want his family planning put on blast. I have had fertility issues and shared, and not shared.


----------



## lulilu

On one level MJ is likeable, but mostly she's incredibly crude in her behavior and dress.  I can see where she'd be upset with Asa.  Asa seemed very smug about announcing her pregnancy the way she did.

Asa is a little too cool for school for me.


----------



## GoGlam

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes, I heard all that. Everyone is different,. MJ doesn't need to treat this situation like a high schooler who lost out on a homecoming grown. MJ acts as if she's the chick on this show.. there's an air about her when she feels slighted.
> Asa owed no one a copy of her agenda, Asa keeps her relationship private,, she didn't owe MJ an update, maybe Asa' man didn't want his family planning put on blast. I have had fertility issues and shared, and not shared.



I understand where you're coming from.  She owes nothing to no one. 

MJ, being a highly emotional woman--who can be irrational on top of that--felt like she was "bamboozled" by Asa.  Honestly, I don't really blame her (even though I thought her behavior was unwarranted).  It was a little shady of Asa to allow the timeline of events to happen the way she did.  I've also never really liked her and found her to be fake. So I guess it's fitting that she would ask MJ questions about her fertility and treatments under the guise of caring about her.


----------



## nastasja

GoGlam said:


> On WWHL, MJ and Mike added more color to the whole Asa/MJ/baby situation.  Basically, both MJ and Asa were learning about their fertility and going through egg harvesting at the same time.  Supposedly, Asa would continuously prod MJ for information on the process, etc.  She never let anyone know that she was trying to figure out a way to have a baby and explore her options.  That's supposedly why MJ seemed kind of taken aback and felt almost betrayed by Asa--because MJ was open about what she was going through, and Asa used that info for her own gain.  In MJ's words, Asa then pretended that she was having a "miracle" baby... and MJ wished she was having a baby instead.
> 
> I would feel pretty confused and slightly disappointed by a "friend" getting all this information out of me about my fertility trials and tribulations and then BAM (!) announcing a pregnancy the way she did.



That's SUPER shady. I'd be upset too!


----------



## Ceeyahd

killerlife said:


> That's SUPER shady. I'd be upset too!



Why is it super Shady? People going through infertility treatments generally do keep it on the down low. Fertility treatments don't equal success. In general Asa is a private person. I just think that MJ is overreacting. I think if MJ actually pursued getting pregnant it would be her biggest storyline, the difference between Asa and MJ is that  MJ's relationship is out there on blast and Asa keeps her's to herself. Perhaps if MJ wasn't so cruel and b!tchy, well rather her mother, (yet MJ was too) towards Asa and her kaftan business at the last reunion when their relationship/friendship fell apart Asa would have shared. Obviously Asa has a different agenda with her life and what she does with the show to enhance her life. If Asa hadn't presented her pregnancy on the show in grand fashion she would have been criticized for that as well. MJ's been a mean girl to Asa so many times with regard to her relationship with Reza. MJ strikes me as a mean girl, a jealous girl, and she's not a girl she's a grown ass woman. Personally I wouldn't share anything so important and close to my heart as trying to have a baby with somebody who was giving me the evil eye. In fact when I was  trying to get pregnant, via any/all fertility treatments available, I shut down a lot of people that were in my life and just went into total private mode. I didn't want any negativity, or drama, or jealousy, or just plain mean girls s*** and unfortunately many people can be bizarre. I had a family member almost have a s*** fit over the fact that I was having twins and she only had a singleton pregnancy. She acted like I was steeling her thunder for the dog and pony show of my twins. She also freaked when her sister was visibly pregnant and in her wedding because she was the bride and she didn't want anyone congratulating or giving attention to a pregnancy on her day. MJ will have her day, if she actually pursued her dream of being a mom.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Asa is private because of her relationship with Jermaine.  It reminds me of an episode of Iyanla where another Jackson, Taryll,  was the subject along with his girlfriend/babymomma/live in whatever he called her.  It was a very strange relationship (as with most of the Jackson men)

Jermaine and Asa don't live together and are in an interracial relationship.  Perhaps in the Perisan community (I'm just guessing) being kocked up and not with a Persian man it's not something that's very welcomed, so she stays private to avoid opinions of others.


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Asa is private because of her relationship with Jermaine.  It reminds me of an episode of Iyanla where another Jackson, Taryll,  was the subject along with his girlfriend/babymomma/live in whatever he called her.  It was a very strange relationship (as with most of the Jackson men)
> 
> Jermaine and Asa don't live together and are in an interracial relationship.  Perhaps in the Perisan community (I'm just guessing) being kocked up and not with a Persian man it's not something that's very welcomed, so she stays private to avoid opinions of others.




I don't know about the non-Persian aspect, but I agree that Asa is secretive because of Jermaine.  She proclaims how much in love they are etc., but he not only doesn't marry her, he doesn't live with her.  And he has never been public about her.  I think she fears he will not be in her life if she doesn't keep her mouth shut.


----------



## DD101

lulilu said:


> I don't know about the non-Persian aspect, but I agree that Asa is secretive because of Jermaine.  She proclaims how much in love they are etc., but he not only doesn't marry her, he doesn't live with her.  And he has never been public about her.  I think she fears he will not be in her life if she doesn't keep her mouth shut.



Oh I agree 100000%


----------



## Sassys

I can't believe MJ would film her Dad in the hospital. So wrong. He was never on the show before, so clearly he did not agree to this.


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


> I can't believe MJ would film her Dad in the hospital. So wrong. He was never on the show before, so clearly he did not agree to this.


He was on one time very early.  She was tinting his hair and trimming his ear hair!  It's was quite cute.


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> I don't know about the non-Persian aspect, but I agree that Asa is secretive because of Jermaine.  She proclaims how much in love they are etc., but he not only doesn't marry her, he doesn't live with her.  And he has never been public about her.  I think she fears he will not be in her life if she doesn't keep her mouth shut.


For the non-living together arrangement brings Mia Farrow and Woody Allen to mind- that didn't end well  Yes, this is a completely different era and couple, but that's what I always think of.


----------



## luckylove

Oh dear.... I only tuned in to two minutes of a recent episode... just in time to see Reza"s butt wax and MJ's wax and bleach. There are no words! Did we really need to see any of that?? I just can't...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, MJ just jumped right in there with ALL her questions!


----------



## kemilia

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ moving to the same complex at Vida = disaster
> GG and her so called new lifestyle, don't believe it.  Did anyone notice her friend Tara is the same girl from Bravo's The Couch (I loved that show)
> Asa - wonder how her family feels that she's with Jermaine, got knocked up and probably no wedding in sight.
> Mike - still a mess.  Jessica must need the money to be back on the show


You mean the People's Couch? I LOVED that show too, I will have to rewatch to catch Tara again.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Did Reza say MJ's apartment had no running water?????


----------



## DC-Cutie

blkbarbie310 said:


> Did Reza say MJ's apartment had no running water?????


yes, he did.  Her apartment looked like is housed about 10 squatters


----------



## DC-Cutie

kemilia said:


> You mean the People's Couch? I LOVED that show too, I will have to rewatch to catch Tara again.


Yes!!!  that's it.  The other sister is on there too.  She was in a scene with Mike


----------



## Sassys

blkbarbie310 said:


> Did Reza say MJ's apartment had no running water?????



Didn't he also make a comment about living above her means/ being broke? Which is sort of what Asa said at the last reunion. Reza has been so shady since day one. Why would you say that about your friend even if it's true or not.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Sassys said:


> Didn't he also make a comment about living above her means/ being broke? Which is sort of what Asa said at the last reunion. Reza has been so shady since day one. Why would you say that about your friend even if it's true or not.



He sure did.
When he pulled out that empty cup of ramen noodles from under her kitchen sink cabinet...  I DIED of embarrassment for her.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I am sick of MJ plopping that wig atop her head without combing it.  She has some nerve to call someone else out for how they're living their life.  She needs to "clean" house first. Literally.  SMH


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't understand how people like like that..  in filth


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't understand how people like like that..  in filth



I almost threw up, when they showed the bottom of her feet


----------



## Prufrock613

Mike needs to stop his shenanigans about race being a cultural no-no for the Persian community.  He dated Jessica for yrs before she converted.  He cheated on her, bedded many women without being married and lived in "sin" with Jessica.  What does the Persian community say about that Mike?

Persian Jews are less than 10k, currently in Iran... so he is a minority.  There are Afro Iranians, which probably outnumber Persian Jews.  Malika H, Khloe K's sidekick , is one.
Grow up and get over your racist self.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I have an friend, born/raised in Iran, and we always chat Shas. He's says the cast is not a good example of his culture. In his opinion Asa is the only one, besides Reza that has their chit together, beyond that show. 
Asa owes no explanation for her life, and MJ is a sad tool... Asking Asa all those questions, but she lives like squatter, and fronts like she something  altogether different. Mike's a complete f'up... Acting like a b!tchy busybody. I'd thought it was just for the show, but on WWHL he still felt the same.


----------



## Coco.lover

There is no way in hell I'd be living in that filth.


----------



## uhpharm01

blkbarbie310 said:


> I am sick of MJ plopping that wig atop her head without combing it.  She has some nerve to call someone else out for how they're living their life.  She needs to "clean" house first. Literally.  SMH


She needs a Breast reduction.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Prufrock613 said:


> Mike needs to stop his shenanigans about race being a cultural no-no for the Persian community.  He dated Jessica for yrs before she converted.  He cheated on her, bedded many women without being married and lived in "sin" with Jessica.  What does the Persian community say about that Mike?
> 
> Persian Jews are less than 10k, currently in Iran... so he is a minority.  There are Afro Iranians, which probably outnumber Persian Jews.  Malika H, Khloe K's sidekick , is one.
> Grow up and get over your racist self.


what does the Persian community say about Mike - nothing.  He's a man, so that double standard doesn't apply to him.  Nothing to do with Being Persian, just being a man.  And If I'm speaking honestly and blunt here, I think Jessica got a pass because, being white and married to a Persian man is probably better in the eyes of many than if he had married a black woman.
Also, could be tolerated/looked the other way because Asa has a baby by Jermaine Jackson, Jr.  rather than Jermaine Smith from down the street


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Damn. I must have missed a lot. I probably gave up on half of last season. I'll have to catch up.


----------



## DD101

We complain about MJ's apartment looking in complete disarray, and how her life is a mess. But I give her credit, she actually shows us her life. It may not be pretty but she's honest. Same with GG, I feel we see a lot of her personal life too. Mike and Reza, we see some of their personal lives too. But Asa? Nothing of her personal life, and by personal I mean her love life.  If she didn't have anyone that would be fine, there would be nothing to show. But she dates a man for 6 years and we see nothing. I like Asa....and I like this show. But to me if you are on a reality show, we should be seeing most if not some of your personal life. I'm a very private person, but then I would never want to be on a reality show either for obvious reasons. But if you want on......you need to show. Or get off.

Oh and I agree with DC Cutie - the men always get a pass!!!! (I see this on Southern Charm with the men folk).


----------



## Sassys

DD101 said:


> We complain about MJ's apartment looking in complete disarray, and how her life is a mess. But I give her credit, she actually shows us her life. It may not be pretty but she's honest. Same with GG, I feel we see a lot of her personal life too. Mike and Reza, we see some of their personal lives too. But Asa? Nothing of her personal life, and by personal I mean her love life.  If she didn't have anyone that would be fine, there would be nothing to show. But she dates a man for 6 years and we see nothing. I like Asa....and I like this show. But to me if you are on a reality show, we should be seeing most if not some of your personal life. I'm a very private person, but then I would never want to be on a reality show either for obvious reasons. But if you want on......you need to show. Or get off.
> 
> Oh and I agree with DC Cutie - the men always get a pass!!!! (I see this on Southern Charm with the men folk).



If her man doesn't want to be on the show, what would you like her to do? She can't force him to be on camera. He's a grown man, not a child.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't understand how people like like that..  in filth


It's disgusting.  I understand she's stressed with her dad in the hospital, but that is no excuse.  We all have life stressors.  I noticed she can't even bother to shut drawers.  WTF?


----------



## purseinsanity

blkbarbie310 said:


> He sure did.
> When he pulled out that empty cup of ramen noodles from under her kitchen sink cabinet...  I DIED of embarrassment for her.


I don't think MJ is embarrassed by much.  She bothers me on so many levels!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> I almost threw up, when they showed the bottom of her feet


Thank God I missed that!


----------



## purseinsanity

Prufrock613 said:


> Mike needs to stop his shenanigans about race being a cultural no-no for the Persian community.  He dated Jessica for yrs before she converted.  He cheated on her, bedded many women without being married and lived in "sin" with Jessica.  What does the Persian community say about that Mike?
> 
> Persian Jews are less than 10k, currently in Iran... so he is a minority.  There are Afro Iranians, which probably outnumber Persian Jews.  Malika H, Khloe K's sidekick , is one.
> Grow up and get over your racist self.


Malika is Iranian?  I had no idea.


----------



## DC-Cutie

purseinsanity said:


> It's disgusting.  I understand she's stressed with her dad in the hospital, but that is no excuse.  We all have life stressors.  I noticed she can't even bother to shut drawers.  WTF?


that's when it's time to hire a cleaning service and some contractors to get the other stuff up to par.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So is it safe to say that MJ and Reza are no longer in the real estate business?


----------



## DC-Cutie

DD101 said:


> We complain about MJ's apartment looking in complete disarray, and how her life is a mess. But I give her credit, she actually shows us her life. It may not be pretty but she's honest. Same with GG, I feel we see a lot of her personal life too. Mike and Reza, we see some of their personal lives too. But Asa? Nothing of her personal life, and by personal I mean her love life.  If she didn't have anyone that would be fine, there would be nothing to show. But she dates a man for 6 years and we see nothing. I like Asa....and I like this show. But to me if you are on a reality show, we should be seeing most if not some of your personal life. I'm a very private person, but then I would never want to be on a reality show either for obvious reasons. But if you want on......you need to show. Or get off.
> 
> Oh and I agree with DC Cutie - the men always get a pass!!!! (I see this on Southern Charm with the men folk).


when I look at they dynamics of the men in the Jackson family - they ALL have the upper hand in the relationships.  So what he says, goes. Jermaine Jr learned from his daddy, Jermaine Sr. He's has had these strange relationships with his wives.  One of his wives was once the girlfriend of his brother, Randy.  So their kids are step-sibling cousins (how tragic).

Asa will be just another added to the cray cray family dynamics.  She's really holding out for a ring AND them living together!  don't hold out for too long....


----------



## DD101

DC-Cutie said:


> when I look at they dynamics of the men in the Jackson family - they ALL have the upper hand in the relationships.  So what he says, goes. Jermaine Jr learned from his daddy, Jermaine Sr. He's has had these strange relationships with his wives.  One of his wives was once the girlfriend of his brother, Randy.  So their kids are step-sibling cousins (how tragic).
> 
> Asa will be just another added to the cray cray family dynamics.  She's really holding out for a ring AND them living together!  don't hold out for too long....



Yes, I see this too.  She will be added to the mix.She will probably be one of many at some point. I don't think they will ever marry.....and she will always say they were just not ready for that yet. She'll make excuses for him. I 'm sure if he proposed she'd jump at it. Asa always seemed smarter (stronger) than the rest on the show, I didn't think she'd be in this situation.


----------



## DD101

Sassys said:


> If her man doesn't want to be on the show, what would you like her to do? She can't force him to be on camera. He's a grown man, not a child.


I would like her to leave the show. No one should be forced to do anything. ANd i understand if he does not want to be on this show (I sure wouldn't). This is just like Cameran on Southern Charm, I like her too. But if her husband chooses not to be on the show....then Cameran should get the boot also. I think I read somewhere that Kenya from Housewives of Atlanta got married, and her new husband does not want to be on the show.....but they gave Kenya the ultimatum that if he does not film, then she is off that show. Why so strict with Kenya but Cameran and Asa get a pass? JMO......that's how I like my reality, LOL!


----------



## Sassys

DD101 said:


> I would like her to leave the show. No one should be forced to do anything. ANd i understand if he does not want to be on this show (I sure wouldn't). This is just like Cameran on Southern Charm, I like her too. But if her husband chooses not to be on the show....then Cameran should get the boot also. I think I read somewhere that Kenya from Housewives of Atlanta got married, and her new husband does not want to be on the show.....but they gave Kenya the ultimatum that if he does not film, then she is off that show. Why so strict with Kenya but Cameran and Asa get a pass? JMO......that's how I like my reality, LOL!



All husbands appear in each Franchise of Housewives (I've never seen Dallas) The only husband that has never appeared was Dina's husband Tommy on the first season of NJ; but we later find out they were separated. Kenya is married now and rightfully should leave if her husband does not want to join. That seems to have always been the rule on that franchise.

Shahs has their own producers. All reality shows have production companies that own them. Bravo distributes the show, they don't make the rules. That is productions job. Tv shows are shopped to networks until they get a buyer. Networks only get involved when it cost them or are losing money.

We never knew Asa had a man until I believe season 3 and by then she had a following and I am sure her contract does not state your man has to be on. She has a story line without it. The housewive's husbands are apart of their storyline. If you are single on the housewives franchise then part of your storyline is dating/finding a husband. If the show was about Moms (I recall Bravo had a show about Moms), then your kid would have to be on the show. It's a show about Moms and you can't say "my kid isn't allowed on camera", because that defeats the purpose. Shahs is about friends who share the same background and culture who grew up together.

I've never seen Southern Charm so I font know who Cameron is, but isn't the show about friends who live in South Carolina; if someone has a spouse who doesn't want to be on it doesn't affect the show. They are not the original friend anyway; their spouse is.


----------



## Ceeyahd

DD101 said:


> I would like her to leave the show. No one should be forced to do anything. ANd i understand if he does not want to be on this show (I sure wouldn't). This is just like Cameran on Southern Charm, I like her too. But if her husband chooses not to be on the show....then Cameran should get the boot also. I think I read somewhere that Kenya from Housewives of Atlanta got married, and her new husband does not want to be on the show.....but they gave Kenya the ultimatum that if he does not film, then she is off that show. Why so strict with Kenya but Cameran and Asa get a pass? JMO......that's how I like my reality, LOL!



Except that HOUSEWIVES OF..... generally includes the spouse on some level. Shahs isn't the same type of show, neither is Southern Charm. IMO Kenya shouldn't be required to have her husband on the show, he's not a HW. The husband's aren't always really a part of the franchise, heck most of these women aren't married. Only if part of a storyline, minimal screen time is better. I don't enjoy a husband being showcased on these HW shows.


----------



## Sassys

Ceeyahd said:


> Except that HOUSEWIVES OF..... generally includes the spouse on some level. Shahs isn't the same type of show, neither is Southern Charm. IMO Kenya shouldn't be required to have her husband on the show, he's not a HW. The husband's aren't always really a part of the franchise, heck most of these women aren't married. Only if part of a storyline, minimal screen time is better. I don't enjoy a husband being showcased on these HW shows.



Who's husband is not apart of the show? They all appear. Even Erika's on BH, who clearly wants no part of the foolishness. Kelsey Grammer was busy cheating but he still was on the show. 

Kenya's man is not a HW, but he makes her one so yes, he should appear if she wants to stay (which she is because there are pics of her filming). The other husbands appear, so he should as well.

All husbands appear in the housewives franchise; that seems to be the rule. If you are married on the show your man is apart of it. Even if you are divorcing the husbands have always appeared on the show. Now, no one said he had to speak in camera (one of the ladies of Potomac estranged husband has appeared but from what I've heard never speaks on camera).

Kenya claims the be the sh$t, so giving up that HW check for her marriage shouldn't be a problem but she is full of crrap and clearly needs that check. Otherwise she would tell them bye and live her life.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Sassys said:


> Who's husband is not apart of the show?
> 
> Kenya's man is not a HW, but he makes her one so yes, he should appear if she wants to stay (which she is because there are pics of her filming). The other husbands appear, so he should as well.
> 
> All husbands appear in the housewives franchise; that seems to be the rule. If you are married on the show your man is apart of it. Even if you are divorcing the husbands have always appeared on the show. Now, no one said he had to speak in camera (one of the ladies of Potomac estranged husband has appeared but from what I've heard never speaks on camera).



The less husband the better... For me. I can't think of a husband never appearing. I'm no Kenya fan, but her husband shouldn't have to do the show to keep Kenya employed, she has been on this show for years. More to the topic is Asa and her situation, or the Southern Charm lady... husbands should not be a requirement.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dina's husband wasn't on the show.  Maybe they showed 2 sec of him, but that was it.


----------



## DD101

Sassys said:


> All husbands appear in each Franchise of Housewives (I've never seen Dallas) The only husband that has never appeared was Dina's husband Tommy on the first season of NJ; but we later find out they were separated. Kenya is married now and rightfully should leave if her husband does not want to join. That seems to have always been the rule on that franchise.
> 
> Shahs has their own producers. All reality shows have production companies that own them. Bravo distributes the show, they don't make the rules. That is productions job. Tv shows are shopped to networks until they get a buyer. Networks only get involved when it cost them or are losing money.
> 
> We never knew Asa had a man until I believe season 3 and by then she had a following and I am sure her contract does not state your man has to be on. She has a story line without it. The housewive's husbands are apart of their storyline. If you are single on the housewives franchise then part of your storyline is dating/finding a husband. If the show was about Moms (I recall Bravo had a show about Moms), then your kid would have to be on the show. It's a show about Moms and you can't say "my kid isn't allowed on camera", because that defeats the purpose. Shahs is about friends who share the same background and culture who grew up together.
> 
> I've never seen Southern Charm so I font know who Cameron is, but isn't the show about friends who live in South Carolina; if someone has a spouse who doesn't want to be on it doesn't affect the show. They are not the original friend anyway; their spouse is.


I know there are no set rules and all shows are different.....I just feel Asa should show more of her personal life. It's just how I feel. No biggie.


----------



## susieserb

DD101 said:


> I would like her to leave the show. No one should be forced to do anything. ANd i understand if he does not want to be on this show (I sure wouldn't). This is just like Cameran on Southern Charm, I like her too. But if her husband chooses not to be on the show....then Cameran should get the boot also. I think I read somewhere that Kenya from Housewives of Atlanta got married, and her new husband does not want to be on the show.....but they gave Kenya the ultimatum that if he does not film, then she is off that show. Why so strict with Kenya but Cameran and Asa get a pass? JMO......that's how I like my reality, LOL!


Because they are not on a HOUSEWIVES series (that's my guess).


----------



## DD101

susieserb said:


> Because they are not on a HOUSEWIVES series (that's my guess).


Oh I get that they are not on housewives, and that the "rules" for housewives may not apply. I just think they should. That's all


----------



## Sassys

Why does MJ's luggage look like it's from 1990???


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Why does MJ's luggage look like it's from 1990???


because it probably is.  MJ is just tacky...  the wigs, the ill fitting clothes, just everything


----------



## Glitterandstuds

MJ looks like she smells


----------



## lulilu

I feel sorry for MJ sometimes -- she is so loving to her father, takes so much crap from her mother, and just wants love.  But wow, when she drinks!  Where does that come from?  (and those filthy feet!  you know that production was laughing its a** off when they included that shot)


----------



## Sassys

So GG married a man after 2 mos (glass falling when she asked parents yes or no was definitely a sign from God) and there was no prenup lmao.


----------



## DC-Cutie

A prenup for what?


----------



## nastasja

The second I saw that guy, I knew it wasn't going to go well. He was also on that Dash Doll Kardashian spinoff...he dated the Iranian girl on there. Just seems like a reality show jumper, to me.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> because it probably is.  MJ is just tacky...  the wigs, the ill fitting clothes, just everything


Don't forget those nasty feet!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> A prenup for what?



Her parent's money,the money she makes from the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Her parent's money,the money she makes from the show.


chile... they ain't making money like that.  Besides, he's been on a reality show himself.  I think it's been reported that her family doesn't come from the money she made it out to be in the first season.  they would probably have paid more paying the attorney to draft the pre-nup.


----------



## lulilu

cdtracing said:


> Don't forget those nasty feet!!



GG gave some story about her feet on WWHL.  She said it's spray tan, because she doesn't groom properly for the tan and after, and that it is a running joke re MJ's feet.  Still gross.


----------



## cdtracing

lulilu said:


> GG gave some story about her feet on WWHL.  She said it's spray tan, because she doesn't groom properly for the tan and after, and that it is a running joke re MJ's feet.  Still gross.



Her feet looked like she walked all over Tel Aviv barefoot.  Just plain nasty looking.  She doesn't look like she baths on a regular basis anyway.  I bet if it wasn't for all the perfume she sprays she probably smells.


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> GG gave some story about her feet on WWHL.  She said it's spray tan, because she doesn't groom properly for the tan and after, and that it is a running joke re MJ's feet.  Still gross.



The fact that she said "you are suppose to shower right away, and MJ doesn't shower for days" was just nasty


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> The fact that she said "you are suppose to shower right away, and MJ doesn't shower for days" was just nasty


That's disgusting.  Not exactly shocking though, looking at how MJ keeps her home.  Her home looks like you'd find mice hiding in the drawers.  And I personally don't think her giant butt, areola constantly popping out, and her gross camel toe is attractive.  Is that really what men like ?!!!


----------



## Prufrock613

purseinsanity said:


> That's disgusting.  Not exactly shocking though, looking at how MJ keeps her home.  Her home looks like you'd find mice hiding in the drawers.  And I personally don't think her giant butt, areola constantly popping out, and her gross camel toe is attractive.  Is that really what men like ?!!!


Whatever mirror she has- I want one, b/c it apparently makes you look 40 lbs slimmer!


----------



## Sassys

Asa is crazy. She is 41 and that makes her a high risk pregnancy; no way I'm flying 20hrs and risk my pregnancy at 7mos pregnant.


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


> Asa is crazy. She is 41 and that makes her a high risk pregnancy; no way I'm flying 20hrs and risk my pregnancy at 7mos pregnant.


But I think her healer told her to take 15 different energy stones- and everything would be ok


----------



## Sassys

Prufrock613 said:


> But I think her healer told her to take 15 different energy stones- and everything would be ok



REALLY?? I walked out the room to eat and missed that. I just think that was crazy to risk her baby for a trip. I am sure the producers didn't force her.

When do docs say, you have to stop flying? I thought it was 6.5 months


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


> REALLY?? I walked out the room to eat and missed that. I just think that was crazy to risk her baby for a trip. I am sure the producers didn't force her.
> 
> When do docs say, you have to stop flying? I thought it was 6.5 months


I was being sarcastic about Asa and her meta physical healing experiences
Sorry my sarcasm didn't come through in words


----------



## Sassys

Prufrock613 said:


> I was being sarcastic about Asa and her meta physical healing experiences
> Sorry my sarcasm didn't come through in words


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


>


----------



## CeeJay

Prufrock613 said:


> Whatever mirror she has- I want one, b/c it apparently makes you look 40 lbs slimmer!


 .. HA HA HA, ME TOO!!!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

This show is getting boring.. two seasons ago Mike was having a life meltdown, last year it was GG, and this year it's MJ needing an intervention... Perhaps that's life in a group of friends, but most of Bravo's reality shows are filled with more drama than fun.


----------



## lulilu

Reza cries over everyting!  If he was a woman, people would be wondering if he had a hormone imbalance.

I saw he was on WWHL last night.  I can't bear to watch that show, but he's lost a lot of weight (and the mustache).


----------



## Sassys




----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


>


Raza sp? Looks better this way without his mustache.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the whole cast is just draining now.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Something is shady with Asa but I can't pinpoint it.


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> Something is shady with Asa but I can't pinpoint it.



I agree, but I also don't understand why they care so much that she didn't tell them what she was doing. How can the baby be Jermaine Sultan Jackson III when Jermaine and his father's name is not Jermaine *Sultan *Jackson, in order to be the 3rd, his name has to be exactly their name. Why would you freeze embryos with a boyfriend? Freezing eggs and freezing embryos is very different. So for her to have always said, she froze eggs, now she is flipping it to we froze embryos is very weird.


----------



## lulilu

Glitterandstuds said:


> Something is shady with Asa but I can't pinpoint it.





Sassys said:


> I agree, but I also don't understand why they care so much that she didn't tell them what she was doing. How can the baby be Jermaine Sultan Jackson III when Jermaine and his father's name is not Jermaine *Sultan *Jackson, in order to be the 3rd, his name has to be exactly their name. Why would you freeze embryos with a boyfriend? Freezing eggs and freezing embryos is very different. So for her to have always said, she froze eggs, now she is flipping it to we froze embryos is very weird.



She is so secretive.  And she tells different stories.  You have to wonder.
And YES re the whole name thing.  So stupid -- I am sure she named him the III, but it is wrong.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I don't understand the complete obsessive interest in Asa's pregnancy. The comment about not understanding why a pregnant woman would be so secretive about her pregnancy was intrusive. Many women who undergo fertility treatments are secretive about the treatment. I've known women that would never admit to having fertility treatments, I've known women that use donor eggs or sperm donor an don't want that out there. The mistake Asa ever made was making it public in the first place or ever being part of the egg freezing situation with MJ, but she probably never thought it would be such a source of interest when she ever did decide to get pregnant or was blessed with a successful pregnancy. These characters going on and on and mocking the comment that Ada made about her pregnancy being a miracle or asshat. Every pregnancy is a miracle, and if you've ever been involved with a successful infertility treatment driven success you would at call it a miracle. And the insensitive commentary about becoming pregnant naturally, without fertility treatments is bizarre. I've known plenty of women that have become pregnant in their forties without any treatments after not knowing whether or not they be able to get pregnant at their age. One of my best friends went through all kinds of fertility treatments without success and then lo and behold became spontaneously naturally pregnant at the age of 44. I'm an older first-time mom and plenty of my children's school mates have Mom that were older than I was when they had their children and half of them became pregnant without any fertility treatments, some were surprise babies. It's a tired and offensive storyline. Also, Asa may have not wanted to discuss/divulge her business back when MJ was freezing eggs, because of her SO. Who knows what these people say or do because of storylines. It's tired, petty and boring MJ, and Mike that aren't minding their own business... is that their contribution to the show this season. MJ is a not so hot messy hypocrite.


----------



## lulilu

People comment on Asa's secretiveness as she always has involved herself in other's business and relationships and never shares hers.  The pregnancy is just the latest.  And, she has made it her storyline this season, so people will talk about it.
Also, she made it her business to question MJ a lot about her fertility quest, expecting MJ to share, and didn't share her story.  
That is why people comment on Asa.  They have always questioned her secretiveness.  This season it is about her pregnancy, which she has chosen to showcase and showboat about while only expecting accolades and no real interpersonal discussion.  Very onesided.


----------



## GoGlam

lulilu said:


> People comment on Asa's secretiveness as she always has involved herself in other's business and relationships and never shares hers.  The pregnancy is just the latest.  And, she has made it her storyline this season, so people will talk about it.
> Also, she made it her business to question MJ a lot about her fertility quest, expecting MJ to share, and didn't share her story.
> That is why people comment on Asa.  They have always questioned her secretiveness.  This season it is about her pregnancy, which she has chosen to showcase and showboat about while only expecting accolades and no real interpersonal discussion.  Very onesided.



Yes! It is a double standard for her to push and prod on, say, MJ's life and fertility, and yet stay completely secretive when it comes to her own.  It may be wrong of someone to make this assumption, but this is why so many people call it a "two way street" ...when you are asked to share so much about yourself, yet the person doing the asking is deceitful in their questioning and own situation, it doesn't feel very friend-like. 

On top of that, the version Asa chooses to share keeps evolving and is suspect.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Reza is the producer of Shahs, he's besties with Asa and MJ. He knows each of these ladies very well. I'm suspecting this is manufactured drama. MJ is the poster woman for envious mean girl... She should clean up her act and just get knocked up already. She said very sh!tty things about her fiance Tommy too. As if her lifestyle is above his, she said she wouldn't marry him til she was pregnant. This all too rediculous to watch.


----------



## Sassys

Ceeyahd said:


> Reza is the producer of Shahs, he's besties with Asa and MJ. He knows each of these ladies very well. I'm suspecting this is manufactured drama. MJ is the poster woman for envious mean girl... She should clean up her act and just get knocked up already. She said very sh!tty things about her fiance Tommy too. As if her lifestyle is above his, she said she wouldn't marry him til she was pregnant. This all too rediculous to watch.



Where are you getting the Reza is a producer?


----------



## Ceeyahd

Sassys said:


> Where are you getting the Reza is a producer?



From a source/friend who knows 1) Reza has a say in who is casted on the show.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ceeyahd said:


> Reza is the producer of Shahs, he's besties with Asa and MJ. He knows each of these ladies very well. I'm suspecting this is manufactured drama. MJ is the poster woman for envious mean girl... She should clean up her act and just get knocked up already. She said very sh!tty things about her fiance Tommy too. As if her lifestyle is above his, she said she wouldn't marry him til she was pregnant. This all too rediculous to watch.



I thought that was crazy too about her saying she wouldn't marry him unless she was pregnant. Then again nothing mj says seems to make sense.

Didn't Gg and Shalom already break up? He was with that girl from Dash Dolls who was also Muslim I thought.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ceeyahd said:


> From a source/friend who knows 1) Reza has a say in who is casted on the show.


wonder why he isn't listed in the credits?

FYI - it's just cast, not casted.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's so interesting how Persian castmates from Bravo shows intertwine with Shahs.  So now Shervin is supposedly in some sort of hook up situation with the girl from that show Newlyweds http://www.bravotv.com/people/tara-radcliffe


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> wonder why he isn't listed in the credits?
> 
> FYI - it's just cast, not casted.



I wondered about him being listed in the credits as well. My acquaintance isn't one to state something untrue, and I'm going to inquire further, my curiosity. I circulate around a good amount of people that are social and/or employed in the industry, and usually do not repeat what is shared. Thank you for the spelling/grammar correction.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DC-Cutie said:


> It's so interesting how Persian castmates from Bravo shows intertwine with Shahs.  So now Shervin is supposedly in some sort of hook up situation with the girl from that show Newlyweds http://www.bravotv.com/people/tara-radcliffe



It took me awhile to figure out where I saw her and I remember her from that show. She and her husband didn't have a good relationship at all. He was a douche to her parents. From what I also recall about Shalom and the Dash doll (sorry I forgot her name), they also had issues in their relationship with the whole him being Jewish thing and them not being the same religion. 

Last nights episode is awkward. This is exactly like the Mike situation all over again. Shervin lost a lot of respect with the constant denying. When you're under the bus it looks even worse when you try to keep up with the lie.


----------



## lulilu

I am not sure why everyone was hellbent on outing Shervin?  Because the woman's marriage broke up?  He is not married even though he claims a monogamous relationship with the Australian woman.  Or is it Persian street justice?


----------



## DC-Cutie

next week they will be 'outting' Asa and her alleged IVF treatments


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't get why people are embarrassed by IVF, Asa should just own up to it and that's it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't get why people are embarrassed by IVF, Asa should just own up to it and that's it.


I'm just taking a guess - sometimes I feel like people are embarassed because of what other people may think, that the mother and father are inadequate in some way shape or form.  Like there is a stigma that is placed on women (more than men), if they can't conceive naturally.  
BUT for Asa, who knows the reason.  Maybe it has something to do with her alleged holistic approach about damn near everything.   You know she's all mother earth and crap - allegedly   So not conceiving naturally might go against her Pop Priestess persona


----------



## Pinkalicious

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just taking a guess - sometimes I feel like people are embarassed because of what other people may think, that the mother and father are inadequate in some way shape or form.  Like there is a stigma that is placed on women (more than men), if they can't conceive naturally.
> BUT for Asa, who knows the reason.  Maybe it has something to do with her alleged holistic approach about damn near everything.   You know she's all mother earth and crap - allegedly   So not conceiving naturally might go against her Pop Priestess persona



Haha that is so true. I thought the same. I had to laugh about her being so strict on the planning the baby's clothes and diet. Kudos if she really does follow up with it but being sleep deprived and exhausted for the first year of my baby's life, I gave up on pureeing all organic food for my little one after 4 months of solids. But ain't nobody got time for that. And all organic cotton? Did she actually put that on her baby shower invite lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

well NOW it all makes sense.  I do believe Mercedez.  Asa had IVF.  It all seemed coincidental, but when Asa broke down the story it all made sense.


----------



## lulilu

I had to laugh at the montage of Asa's "artiste" personas.  She is a complete fraud.  And her apparent self-satisfaction is mind-boggling.  She is talentless.  Even the most inexperienced students at my art college did better than she.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> I had to laugh at the montage of Asa's "artiste" personas.  She is a complete fraud.  And her apparent self-satisfaction is mind-boggling.  She is talentless.  Even the most inexperienced students at my art college did better than she.


she's a fraud!  MJ was not holding back last night.  
She does need to get her condo in order.  I get it that her father is very ill, but she's not doing real estate anymore so she has lots of free time.


----------



## GoGlam

lulilu said:


> I had to laugh at the montage of Asa's "artiste" personas.  She is a complete fraud.  And her apparent self-satisfaction is mind-boggling.  She is talentless.  Even the most inexperienced students at my art college did better than she.



I wonder if Asa believes her own bull? I've never liked her on the show, but my feelings for her have really deteriorated... Every time she speaks, it's almost an offense to the viewer's intelligence.


----------



## GoGlam

Uhm... is that the lead singer of Linkin Park that "killed himself?"


----------



## cdtracing

GoGlam said:


> View attachment 3822060
> 
> 
> Uhm... is that the lead singer of Linkin Park that "killed himself?"


That sure looks like Chester Bennington.


----------



## kemilia

cdtracing said:


> That sure looks like Chester Bennington.


I think Andy commented on that on WWHL, that's who it is. I am so tired of Asa's whole BS persona. 

And it is painful to see her attend these baby events without the baby's father, if this were the case with anyone else, she would be all over it. Paris Jackson showed up, but the baby daddy didn't?


----------



## uhpharm01

kemilia said:


> I think Andy commented on that on WWHL, that's who it is. I am so tired of Asa's whole BS persona.
> 
> And it is painful to see her attend these baby events without the baby's father, if this were the case with anyone else, she would be all over it. Paris Jackson showed up, but the baby daddy didn't?


That's just so sad.


----------



## Ceeyahd

kemilia said:


> I think Andy commented on that on WWHL, that's who it is. I am so tired of Asa's whole BS persona.
> 
> And it is painful to see her attend these baby events without the baby's father, if this were the case with anyone else, she would be all over it. Paris Jackson showed up, but the baby daddy didn't?



There is always a chance he was there he's just not on film.


----------



## uhpharm01

That's true


Ceeyahd said:


> There is always a chance he was there he's just not on film.


----------



## Swanky

I'm sorry but it's really no one's business how a woman conceives IMO.
It's deeply personal and doesn't need to be explained.
I had to use Clomid to conceive my 3 and I'm thankful for the help, but I didn't need to share if *I* didn't want to.

Asa gets on my nerves, most of them do actually lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Asa is gonna be a babymomma... plain and simple


----------



## Ceeyahd

Swanky said:


> I'm sorry but it's really no one's business how a woman conceives IMO.
> It's deeply personal and doesn't need to be explained.
> I had to use Clomid to conceive my 3 and I'm thankful for the help, but I didn't need to share if *I* didn't want to.
> 
> Asa gets on my nerves, most of them do actually lol



AMEN!


----------



## DC-Cutie

if I understand the way I saw things, Asa and MJ were friends during the talk about freezing eggs.  Fast forward Asa seemed clueless when asking MJ  about the whole process, but she had already frozen her eggs, allegedly.  Asa felt slighted, and I think genuinely a real friend would probably feel the same way.  Just a guess...
I agree, what goes on in another woman's reproductive system is her own business.


----------



## cdtracing

I don't care how a woman conceives her child.  It's personal.  Sometimes people need help for a variety of reasons.  But I don't agree with lying about it & pretending conception was done the "old fashion way".  I find Asa & MJ both irritating as hell.  Personally, I think they're all too over the top & wayyy to much drama.   At times, they're worse than the Housewives, if that's possible.


----------



## krasavitza

I think Asa was asking MJ all those questions and was really actually clueless because she hadn't done it yet. I think she got all the information from MJ and THEN did it. Which is sooooooooo shady and messed up


----------



## krasavitza

Also, on WWHL, Andy asked her if she's living with Jermaine now, and she looked like a deer caught in headlights and stammered out that they kind  of are they have 2 houses, yes. But it seemed so.... shady??? Also when Andy asked if she'll share pictures of the baby publicly anytime soon she started to say We have to ask, then switched to I have to talk to Jermaine about it.

I'm kinda not understanding what the issue is. Does Jermaine not really claim her or something?


----------



## Prufrock613

krasavitza said:


> Also, on WWHL, Andy asked her if she's living with Jermaine now, and she looked like a deer caught in headlights and stammered out that they kind  of are they have 2 houses, yes. But it seemed so.... shady??? Also when Andy asked if she'll share pictures of the baby publicly anytime soon she started to say We have to ask, then switched to I have to talk to Jermaine about it.
> 
> I'm kinda not understanding what the issue is. Does Jermaine not really claim her or something?


I think she blames it on the "privacy" of the Jackson family (like they are the Mafia or something)...which I don't get, since Paris Jackson is into topless selfies, nowadays.


----------



## kemilia

Ceeyahd said:


> There is always a chance he was there he's just not on film.


Yeah, that could be. For her sake, I hope he's a supportive dad/partner.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I touched on it earlier, but the Jackson men (fathers and sons) have very strange relationships with their wives/girlfriends/babymommas.  One of them was on Fix My Life and she reminded me of Asa - had babies, no commitment, asked no questions about where the money came from, not on the deed to the house, etc...  Basically Terrell runs the show.  That's how I imagine it probably is with Asa and Jermaine.

Heck, Auntie Latoya was even in at one of Asa's events.


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> I touched on it earlier, but the Jackson men (fathers and sons) have very strange relationships with their wives/girlfriends/babymommas.  One of them was on Fix My Life and she reminded me of Asa - had babies, no commitment, asked no questions about where the money came from, not on the deed to the house, etc...  Basically Terrell runs the show.  That's how I imagine it probably is with Asa and Jermaine.
> 
> Heck, Auntie Latoya was even in at one of Asa's events.



I am sure you are right -- they still have separate houses but she claims they live together.  Which is it?  And she looks like a deer caught in headlights when anyone asks about him, and then is super defensive.  She doesn't want to upset the Jackson apple cart.  Pathetic.  Maybe she figured a baby would make a difference and get him to marry her -- wrong.


----------



## cdtracing

Supposedly, Asa & Jermaine have been in a "relationship" for a long time.  Maybe she thought having a baby with him would bring him around to making a commitment.  I don't really know.  The Jackson's all seem to have really odd relationships.  Personally, I don't understand why a woman would want to have a baby by a man who won't commit.  How can you claim to live together if you still maintain separate homes.  If their relationship is as long as she claims & he hasn't married her yet, he won't be marrying her because she's having a baby.  JMO


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> I am sure you are right -- they still have separate houses but she claims they live together.  Which is it?  And she looks like a deer caught in headlights when anyone asks about him, and then is super defensive.  She doesn't want to upset the Jackson apple cart.  Pathetic.  Maybe she figured a baby would make a difference and get him to marry her -- wrong.


I don't think they are together.  I mean she may be with him, but he's not with her.  Call a thing a thing... She's trying to save face and it's not working.


----------



## Sassys

Golnesa 'GG' Gharachedaghi's Ex Requests Spousal Support from _Shahs of Sunset_Star
http://people.com/tv/golnesa-gharachedaghi-ex-requests-spousal-support/


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Golnesa 'GG' Gharachedaghi's Ex Requests Spousal Support from _Shahs of Sunset_Star
> http://people.com/tv/golnesa-gharachedaghi-ex-requests-spousal-support/



OMG!!  Their marriage was shorter than LuAnn's marriage to Tom!!!  Spousal support....I don't know how much GG is worth but asking for spousal support for a marriage this short is ridiculous.


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> Golnesa 'GG' Gharachedaghi's Ex Requests Spousal Support from _Shahs of Sunset_Star
> http://people.com/tv/golnesa-gharachedaghi-ex-requests-spousal-support/


Maybe a storyline for next season? He was creepy, though she has to be a pain and a half to deal with.


----------



## kemilia

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think they are together.  I mean she may be with him, but he's not with her.  Call a thing a thing... She's trying to save face and it's not working.


Definitely trying to save face. The baby daddy isn't interested in marriage and I love seeing her squirm when asked about living arrangements, etc.  I think (and this is only my opinion) that she would go absolutely crazy nuts to be able to flash a big engagement ring and plan the ultimate Persian wedding.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kemilia said:


> Definitely trying to save face. The baby daddy isn't interested in marriage and I love seeing her squirm when asked about living arrangements, etc.  I think (and this is only my opinion) that she would go absolutely crazy nuts to be able to flash a big engagement ring and plan the ultimate Persian wedding.


Oh she would be all over it showing the ring every second she got!!! 
during the last episode she Jermaine was extremely private and basically whatever he said goes.  But she's the mom, that baby is 1/2 of her, so she has opinion it seems.  That must be awful


----------



## Bentley1

I'm sooo happy Asa is getting the bad edit that she so deserves this season. She probably thought Bravo, and probably her cast mates, would make the season all sunshine & roses for her just because she's pregnant & did that ever blow
up in her face.  All the throwbacks to her contradicting herself, to her lying, to her hypocrisy, I'm loving it. 
She's a fraud, a liar, a friend to no one, out only for herself, sneaky and as fake as they come. I do like her parents, they seem like really nice people. How they created such a narcissist is beyond me though.


----------



## Bentley1

kemilia said:


> Definitely trying to save face. The baby daddy isn't interested in marriage and I love seeing her squirm when asked about living arrangements, etc.  I think (and this is only my opinion) that she would go absolutely crazy nuts to be able to flash a big engagement ring and plan the ultimate Persian wedding.


Totally agree!


----------



## jmaemonte

Bentley1 said:


> I'm sooo happy Asa is getting the bad edit that she so deserves this season. She probably thought Bravo, and probably her cast mates, would make the season all sunshine & roses for her just because she's pregnant & did that ever blow
> up in her face.  All the throwbacks to her contradicting herself, to her lying, to her hypocrisy, I'm loving it.
> She's a fraud, a liar, a friend to no one, out only for herself, sneaky and as fake as they come. I do like her parents, they seem like really nice people. How they created such a narcissist is beyond me though.



Yes! 1000%!


----------



## Sassys

So your girlfriend is pregnant and you don't spend Thanksgiving with her? Weird. Unless the scene was fake and it really wasn't thanksgiving.

If Jermaine is so private why do this interview

http://people.com/babies/asa-soltan-rahmati-pregnant-jermaine-jackson-jr-expecting-first-child/


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's not even editing.... lol. 

I was happy when Mike basicalky said 'cut the crap!'   Mike called her out on her behavior. 


Bentley1 said:


> I'm sooo happy Asa is getting the bad edit that she so deserves this season. She probably thought Bravo, and probably her cast mates, would make the season all sunshine & roses for her just because she's pregnant & did that ever blow
> up in her face.  All the throwbacks to her contradicting herself, to her lying, to her hypocrisy, I'm loving it.
> She's a fraud, a liar, a friend to no one, out only for herself, sneaky and as fake as they come. I do like her parents, they seem like really nice people. How they created such a narcissist is beyond me though.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> It's not even editing.... lol.
> 
> I was happy when Mike basicalky said 'cut the crap!'   Mike called her out on her behavior.


Oh yeah, it's not editing that's making her look like the evil fraud she is, but I love that Bravo is showing her for who she is! Instead of tip toeing around it bc she's pregnant. Those throwback clips they keep doing to show what a delusional liar she is during her talk heads, I'm loving lol 

Loved that! Mike is going in on her & im loving it. He's right on about everything he's saying about her.


----------



## Bentley1

Duplicate


----------



## blkbarbie310

Did anyone buy the diamond water?
LOL LOL


----------



## kemilia

blkbarbie310 said:


> Did anyone buy the diamond water?
> LOL LOL


OMG!! I did look for it, I must admit, but living in the Chicagoland area, we generally don't get that kind of "cool" stuff, no Ramona Pino either. 

However, I'm starting to see caftans pop up all over, especially the flea markets  (they do look comfy).


----------



## krasavitza

MJ and Tommy were spilling tea on Asas lies and relationship on her second to last post on Instagram last night


----------



## DC-Cutie

blkbarbie310 said:


> Did anyone buy the diamond water?
> LOL LOL


in MJ's IG comments someone said they saw it at Ross...  dress for less!


----------



## DD101

Bentley1 said:


> I'm sooo happy Asa is getting the bad edit that she so deserves this season. She probably thought Bravo, and probably her cast mates, would make the season all sunshine & roses for her just because she's pregnant & did that ever blow
> up in her face.  All the throwbacks to her contradicting herself, to her lying, to her hypocrisy, I'm loving it.
> She's a fraud, a liar, a friend to no one, out only for herself, sneaky and as fake as they come. I do like her parents, they seem like really nice people. How they created such a narcissist is beyond me though.



Oh I couldn't agree more!  You nailed it 100%!!!!


----------



## DD101

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think they are together.  I mean she may be with him, but he's not with her.  Call a thing a thing... She's trying to save face and it's not working.



I agree. I don't think they are together anymore, not like boyfriend and girlfriend. They probably talk and discuss stuff regarding the baby....so in her stretch of the truth that makes them "together". Maybe they have dissolved into "friends"..... but I do not believe they are "together" together! What a mess her story is turning into.

I know she likes to come across as such a strong woman.....a woman in control of her life.  She started a business, (well, started a few but the caftans do sell at Nordies).....she tries to make it look like she's got it _all_ together.


----------



## Sassys

It drives me crazy these people care so much about what others do. If Shervin cheated and his girl believes he didn't- let it go!!! Who cares; it's their relationship. 

If Asa had IVF who cares! It's her life. 

They don't know when to stop. When Mike cheated Jessica wanted to stand by him and make HER choices, whether she is an idiot or not. I don't get why they care so much.


----------



## krasavitza

Ok so people are saying Asa and Jermaine might not actuslly be together.  I don't know what the truth is about her relationship because clearly she's lying... but if they're not together like that why would they have gone to such lengths to get pregnant is what I don't understand


----------



## DC-Cutie

MJ and Tommy are not ready to be parents


----------



## Coco.lover

MJ is a train wreck. All the drinking, smoking is terrible and she is so vulgar.


----------



## kemilia

DC-Cutie said:


> MJ and Tommy are not ready to be parents


I'd worry MJ would lose the baby in all the mess of her condo. Like Reza said--she doesn't even have the water hooked up in the kitchen.


----------



## Bentley1

Props to Tommy for continuing to say MJ is 40 when's she's actually 45 lol does he know her real age or is he trying to be nice?

For someone who supposedly wants children so badly (maybe it's just her storyline), she is not preparing in any way, glad Tommy finally said something. 

And where was Asa this episode, she didn't get a second of screen time?


----------



## DC-Cutie

those scenes with MJ and Tommy seemed like cries for help, from both of them.  Him loosing his mother at a young age, his health issues and MJ, well she's just a mess.  I cannot even imagine what it's like to see your parents health failing, but she's trying to compensate by bringing a child into this world.  It's much more than 'lets have a baby'...


----------



## Prufrock613

Bentley1 said:


> Props to Tommy for continuing to say MJ is 40 when's she's actually 45 lol does he know her real age or is he trying to be nice?
> 
> For someone who supposedly wants children so badly (maybe it's just her storyline), she is not preparing in any way, glad Tommy finally said something.
> 
> And where was Asa this episode, she didn't get a second of screen time?


Lol- MJ has been 40 since this series started!  I think there was a drunken (surprise!) trip where Reza actually wrestles MJ for her driver's license.


----------



## kemilia

Bentley1 said:


> Props to Tommy for continuing to say MJ is 40 when's she's actually 45 lol does he know her real age or is he trying to be nice?
> 
> For someone who supposedly wants children so badly (maybe it's just her storyline), she is not preparing in any way, glad Tommy finally said something.
> 
> *And where was Asa this episode*, she didn't get a second of screen time?


Yeah, where_ was_ the Goddess? Hmmm ...


----------



## Bentley1

Prufrock613 said:


> Lol- MJ has been 40 since this series started!  I think there was a drunken (surprise!) trip where Reza actually wrestles MJ for her driver's license.


I remember that lol I think Asa blurted out MJ was 45 on a recent episode when they were arguing.


----------



## Bentley1

kemilia said:


> Yeah, where_ was_ the Goddess? Hmmm ...


 
And based on next weeks previews, it looks as if though she won't be on much, if at all, again.


----------



## Sassys

kemilia said:


> Yeah, where_ was_ the Goddess? Hmmm ...



She might have given birth while they were still filming and cameras were not allowed over.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Asa is not missed, I have never liked her so not seeing her is A-OK with me.


----------



## DD101

DC-Cutie said:


> those scenes with MJ and Tommy seemed like cries for help, from both of them.  Him loosing his mother at a young age, his health issues and MJ, well she's just a mess.  I cannot even imagine what it's like to see your parents health failing, but she's trying to compensate by bringing a child into this world.  It's much more than 'lets have a baby'...



I have been through the failing health of a parent, and it did a number on me. I truly feel for MJ in regards to her father. She is in denial about how ill he is. He just looks really bad when they show him. I would love for him to recover and do better. But he may not and she may really end up going down the rabbit hole. She shouldn't be filming right now.....I feel as if I am watching someone on the downward spiral.


----------



## DD101

Glitterandstuds said:


> Asa is not missed, I have never liked her so not seeing her is A-OK with me.



 I used to like her....but now I cannot stand her, and I didn't miss her either! She's so full of herself, she just needs to be another random baby momma and go away.


----------



## krasavitza

Recently Asa was on WWHL and a caller asked if she would be returning next season and she said I plead the fifth. andy looked surprised and was like you're considering not returning for another season? we'll have to talk about this.

I doubt she will. Shes a total narcissist and since shes no longer being revered and able to keep her image, i.e. the mask has fallen... Ithink shell stay far away. Plus im sure mr. private Jermaine isn't happy about the negativity that is coming from her being shown caught in lies and all that.


----------



## elle-mo

...it's never right to ask to have a sip of someone else's coffee! Her decorator looked grossed out and then they show her drinking his coffee and he was so turned off. Coffee is one of those weird personal things...even if it's just black coffee...it's like borrowing someones pillow, or maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## coutureinatl

Sooooo does this mean the divorce is off? I mean this really doesn't surprise me but still, not sure how to read into it
 GG in Bed with Estranged Husband
http://people.com/tv/shahs-of-sunset-golnesa-gg-gharachedaghi-in-bed-with-estranged-husband/


----------



## DD101

I notice when I watch an episode of Shahs on Demand.....and it gives you a short synopsis of the episode and some of their names appear.....Asa's name is shown as A$a.......like she's big money or something......to me she "presents" herself as more of an earthy person, spiritual, etc.....but have a dollar sign in her name? LOL.....what a tool.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Damn. Just catching up. This season is GoodT. One of the best.


----------



## snibor

Omg. I thought I was the only one watching this show lol. Carry on!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It is crazy to me that MJ and GG want to have babies considering they don't work, pop pills and drink like fishes. Is MJ still into real estate?

At least Asa has her stuff together and stays hustling.


----------



## Ceeyahd

BagOuttaHell said:


> It is crazy to me that MJ and GG want to have babies considering they don't work, pop pills and drink like fishes. Is MJ still into real estate?
> 
> At least Asa has her stuff together and stays hustling.



Yes Asa appears to have her s*** together, and I've been a big fan of hers, however in the recent episodes she appears to be delusional about some things. Even though MJ slammed her about being unmarried and all the other personal crap she threw @ Asa, Asa is acting foolish about what she perceives as support and non support from her friends. Perhaps because MJ and GG are so transparent about their cluster F of a lifestyle is more sincere than Asa's presentation of her life. To each their own, I'm all about privacy, but it is a reality show. Asa has been thrown under the bus with all her contradictory confessionals and perceptions of what's been going on this season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

can we just talk about how fake GG's engagement ring looks


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It does. But she said he isn’t getting it back. So maybe it is somewhat real. Lol.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> can we just talk about how fake GG's engagement ring looks


Yes!! Thank you, wtf was that struggle ring. 
That whole scene was bizarre. He ran off yelling, then texts her an hour later to propose in time square, so we're supposed to believe he got her pic up in time square, found a place to change his clothes all within an hour? And why did she have on different clothes in the proposal pics than the sweats & mismatch boots she ran out in to meet up with him in Times Square? Dumb


----------



## lulilu

^^they were both dressed up.  He had a sport coat on.  So fake.

I read somewhere that the ring was on loan from Mike's jeweler friend (where they got the watches).


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Yes!! Thank you, wtf was that struggle ring.
> That whole scene was bizarre. He ran off yelling, then texts her an hour later to propose in time square, so we're supposed to believe he got her pic up in time square, found a place to change his clothes all within an hour? And why did she have on different clothes in the proposal pics than the sweats & mismatch boots she ran out in to meet up with him in Times Square? Dumb



Its really easy to get pic or personal message on jumbo screen at Times Square. You just email them. They let you do it from your phone now.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Its really easy to get pic or personal message on jumbo screen at Times Square. You just email them. They let you do it from your phone now.


Oh cool, I didn't know that! 
I just found the whole situation strange but since when do reality shows protray "reality."


----------



## DD101

GG's ring looked really fake...and really gaudy too. A big square thing you get in the gumball machine.

I was happy to see hide nor hair of Asa.....I don't even miss her.  I hope they cut her loose.

I also didn't know how easy it was to get a photo up in Times Square......good to know!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still think there had to be some planning in it.  I don't think they just happened to go to Times Square and voila, propose with the photo and message.  Especially after they were just fighting.

2nd episode without Asa!  

I understand MJ wanting to treat herself and Tommy, but I wish she would have gotten their watches from certified dealers or the actual Cartier and Rolex stores.  I was cringing watching her drop all that money on two nice watches, in that jewelry market/stall and bargaining like she was in a souk in the Middle East (I love to haggle in the markets, but I'm not dropping thousands on luxury goods!)


----------



## DiorT

I need reza to stop with that noise he makes while running thru the condo.  Omg.  How annoying.


----------



## Bentley1

DiorT said:


> I need reza to stop with that noise he makes while running thru the condo.  Omg.  How annoying.


LOL! That's a noise Persians make when celebrating, that's why he called it the "Persian alarm clock." 
He was totally being annoying about it.


----------



## Sassys

No way she only gained 18 pounds. She was big all over
*
'I lost my pregnancy weight in 8 days!' Shahs Of Sunset's Asa Soltan Rahmati flaunts post-baby figure... and boasts she's 10lbs less than before baby

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-s-Asa-Soltan-loses-baby-weight-8-days.html*


----------



## lulilu

^^ I saw that -- Asa continues to spin her image as wonder woman.  Even the way she describes her breast milk.  smdh


----------



## Bentley1

18 pds? Bull@@@@. I gained about 25 pds and I'm sorry but I was still small all over and was all belly and I still gained 25 (9 pds of it was Baby & a ton of amniotic fluid), which according to my doctor is still on the LOW end of weight gain for pregnancy.  So 18 pds and she was big all over, is a bold faced LIE.
This woman lies about anything and everything its just a habit for her now.

So happy everyone on the show is calling her out for the two faced, nasty, lying fraud she truly is. Keep her off the show, the past few epis without her have been a breathe of fresh air.


----------



## luckylove

Sassys said:


> No way she only gained 18 pounds. She was big all over
> *
> 'I lost my pregnancy weight in 8 days!' Shahs Of Sunset's Asa Soltan Rahmati flaunts post-baby figure... and boasts she's 10lbs less than before baby
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-s-Asa-Soltan-loses-baby-weight-8-days.html*



I can't even....


----------



## DD101

Bentley1 said:


> 18 pds? Bull@@@@. I gained about 25 pds and I'm sorry but I was still small all over and was all belly and I still gained 25 (9 pds of it was Baby & a ton of amniotic fluid), which according to my doctor is still on the LOW end of weight gain for pregnancy.  So 18 pds and she was big all over, is a bold faced LIE.
> This woman lies about anything and everything its just a habit for her now.
> 
> *So happy everyone on the show is calling her out for the two faced, nasty, lying fraud she truly is. Keep her off the show, the past few epis without her have been a breathe of fresh air.*



I could not agree more if I tried!


----------



## DC-Cutie

maybe she lost it all due to her magical Diamond Water and some of that flat tummy tea crap... **sarcasm**


----------



## Aimee3

Nah, she lost it via photoshop!!!


----------



## Sassys

So Jessica is dating Mike's friend the Jeweler they saw in NYC lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

HA!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jessica said 'eff a Bro Code"


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> No way she only gained 18 pounds. She was big all over
> *
> 'I lost my pregnancy weight in 8 days!' Shahs Of Sunset's Asa Soltan Rahmati flaunts post-baby figure... and boasts she's 10lbs less than before baby
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-s-Asa-Soltan-loses-baby-weight-8-days.html*



No freaking way!!!  The lying fraud spin continues!!!


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> Jessica said 'eff a Bro Code"


----------



## Sassys

so MJ was on WWHL and was spilling tea. She said Asa was married and cheated on her husband (he walked in on her in bed with a guy), she threatened him because she had dirt on him and that is how she got the house. Now it was so wrong of MJ to tell her business like that on TV.

She also said GG is back with Shalom just so she can wear that god awful ring.


----------



## cdtracing

I just saw the tail end of the show while channel surfing & missed that.  I did see that awful dress she has on with her fat rolls showing.  I don't know about MK spilling Asa's business but she looked like $hit!!!


----------



## Sassys

cdtracing said:


> I just saw the tail end of the show while channel surfing & missed that.  I did see that awful dress she has on with her fat rolls showing.  I don't know about MK spilling Asa's business but she looked like $hit!!!



I could not believe she came out the house like that. You can also tell she was uncomfortable, because she kept hiding her gut. You can't put a sexy dress on and not own it SMH. I didn't like the dress but rocking a half naked dress with zero confidence is just sad


----------



## Bentley1

I dislike Asa & I hate what a sneaky liar she is, so I'm all for any tea spilling on her just so the audience can see more of what a lying fraud she really is.


----------



## ScottyGal

I hope Asa doesn't return next season. She's shady and boring..


----------



## lulilu

I loved when Vida read Asa.  Andy's shadiness came out after when Asa complained about having Vida on, and he said that Vida usually comes on and trashes MJ..  Partisan much, Andy?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Shervin and Analise's "open relationship" revelation was so rehearsed!  She was even FaceTime ready!

Asa might as well say "Jermaine holds all the cards.  I do what he says".  But her thirst to be a Jackson is so real, she will do anything.  Sadly.  Then years down the line will end up like all the others that married Jackson men.


----------



## Sassys

Reza's excuse for not defending Asa's baby with the bastard comment made sense to me. What does you being in shock I told my secret have to do with you not saying to MJ, that's not nice to call her baby that.

Also, what difference does it make how Asa conceived?!?! This is the dumbest back and forth I have ever heard. How is how her baby was conceived irrelevant.

I don't think what Vita said about not ready for a baby was harsh IMO. Plenty of people get a surprise they didn't know they wanted until they got it. She never said MJ was an accident. An accident is something you never want to do over. Most babies are indeed a surprise.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I mean by definition it is a 'bastard' - we didn't make the word up nor the definition.
a person born of parents not married to each other AND an unpleasant or despicable person. - all describe Asa.  Maybe she should have been more concerned about being a WIFE rather than a babymomma and the word woulnd't have been used.  She wants a Jackson connection so bad. 
She will just have to deal with it.

I hollered when she said Janet's baby is cute... but hasn't met him   Andy was so shady for that!

I've warmed up to Vita.  She just says what she says and makes no excuses, owes no explanation.  I was as shocked as everybody else


----------



## luckylove

DC-Cutie said:


> I mean by definition it is a 'bastard' - we didn't make the word up nor the definition.
> a person born of parents not married to each other AND an unpleasant or despicable person. - all describe Asa.  Maybe she should have been more concerned about being a WIFE rather than a babymomma and the word woulnd't have been used.  She wants a Jackson connection so bad.
> She will just have to deal with it.
> 
> I hollered when she said Janet's baby is cute... but hasn't met him   Andy was so shady for that!
> 
> I've warmed up to Vita.  She just says what she says and makes no excuses, owes no explanation.  I was as shocked as everybody else



I loved that Andy asked her that!


----------



## krasavitza

luckylove said:


> I loved that Andy asked her that!




I missed the show... what did andy ask her?


----------



## DC-Cutie

krasavitza said:


> I missed the show... what did andy ask her?


she said Janet's baby is cute (when MOST people say that, it usually means you've seen the baby)
Andy: 'oh you've seen the baby'
Asa: No
Everybody looked around like it was so uncomfortable


----------



## creighbaby

Asa yawning while Veda was talking about her was so unbelievably rude and disrespectful. She is lucky that MJ didn’t get up and slap the spit out of her or Tommy rip her a new one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

creighbaby said:


> Asa yawning while Veda was talking about her was so unbelievably rude and disrespectful. She is lucky that MJ didn’t get up and slap the spit out of her or Tommy rip her a new one.


similar to her taking pics while MJ was talking about her father at dinner...


----------



## Bentley1

Well Asa is a full blown narcissist, her rude & disrespectful behavior is disgusting yet not surprising coming from her . 

Haven't watched the reunion yet, but curious to watch it now


----------



## lulilu

creighbaby said:


> Asa yawning while Veda was talking about her was so unbelievably rude and disrespectful. She is lucky that MJ didn’t get up and slap the spit out of her or Tommy rip her a new one.



It was also fake.


----------



## coutureinatl

Well, Mercedes is married. Haven't searched to see what pictures have been posts. Article just has a Instagram pic of Mike in his tux

http://people.com/tv/shahs-of-sunset-mercedes-mj-javid-married/


----------



## anabanana745

The Shahs are back!!!! GG’s face looks really different


----------



## Ceeyahd

anabanana745 said:


> The Shahs are back!!!! GG’s face looks really different



Her lips, and I think her hair color/style.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Mona and Nemo do not look enough alike to be siblings, to me. However, I have daughters that don't look anything alike, they have subtle likeness to extended family members.


----------



## swags

Still loving Reza, when he described MJ's skiing I was rolling.
Nemo made me cringe a bit. I'm sure his girlfriend enjoyed the episode.


----------



## Prufrock613

Can I just say that I ❤️ Tommy?  He took care of Shams and Vida said she’d marry him, if MJ didn’t!


----------



## DD101

I still like this show. After a few episodes I always wants to switch to my yellow gold jewelry!


----------



## Bentley1

So no more Asa?!  Thank goodness!! 

Seems like Destiny replaced her as a permanent cast member.


----------



## DD101

Bentley1 said:


> So no more Asa?!  Thank goodness!!
> 
> Seems like Destiny replaced her as a permanent cast member.



I'm happy to see Asa gone too. At first I didn't like Destiny, but the more I see of her the more I am starting to like her.


----------



## lulilu

I am not sure I need that much time spent on Destiny, but so glad to be done with Asa.


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> I am not sure I need that much time spent on Destiny, but so glad to be done with Asa.


Looks like we will see Asa, as a “friend” soon- stirring up trouble with Adam and Reza.


----------



## Bentley1

Prufrock613 said:


> Looks like we will see Asa, as a “friend” soon- stirring up trouble with Adam and Reza.


Ughhhhh just let her go!!! Can not stand her


----------



## bagshopr

Adam and Reza already have trouble. They should have talked about children before they got married. Reza clearly does not want to have a family.


----------



## Swanky

I think Reza wants a child, just not now.  
Reza and Mike were so sweet with MJ at the dress shop.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> maybe she lost it all due to her magical Diamond Water and some of that flat tummy tea crap... **sarcasm**


LOL!  You made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Swanky said:


> I think Reza wants a child, just not now.
> Reza and Mike were so sweet with MJ at the dress shop.



The cost to just have pregnancy/child for them will be a lot, that probably has Reza going at it slowly. House first, savings recuperated. He seems conservative in some ways.


----------



## DD101

I like GG and MJ without all the fake hair, less hair actually makes them look younger and fresher. I think GG's hair curly and in the bib cut looks really nice. And MJ I guess has straight hair, but her's also looks nice in the blunt cut. It has to be an awful lot of work to keep up with all the fake hair, and it always looks like it weighs a person down too....plus it high maintenance. And if you are high maintenance that's not anything good.....that means you need a lot of maintenance to look good, LOL! Not a good thing!


----------



## Luv n bags

I just started watching this show since one of my friends had me marathon watch it with him, lol.
This new guy Nema has the worst veneers! Why is he on the show? I can see that Mona is beautiful with brains.  But Nema? SMH.
I always thought Jessica was gorgeous and cannot believe anyone would cheat on her.  Of course, I have no idea what goes on behind closed doors.  Mike’s new gf...probably last as long as the season.  
I’ll continue watching since Asa is out.  She was all about self promotion.  I noticed in the earlier seasons, she had a normal A**.  At some point, it looked like she got butt implants and a lot of Lipo on her stomach area - ala Kardashian’s.  Perhaps I am wrong, but most women who have a large caboose also have a larger frame - which includes fat around the mid-section.  Too bad there are so many denials in regards to this.  Real women have real curves!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miso Fine said:


> I just started watching this show since one of my friends had me marathon watch it with him, lol.
> This new guy Nema has the worst veneers! Why is he on the show? I can see that Mona is beautiful with brains.  But Nema? SMH.
> I always thought Jessica was gorgeous and cannot believe anyone would cheat on her.  Of course, I have no idea what goes on behind closed doors.  Mike’s new gf...probably last as long as the season.
> I’ll continue watching since Asa is out.  She was all about self promotion.  I noticed in the earlier seasons, she had a normal A**.  At some point, it looked like she got butt implants and a lot of Lipo on her stomach area - ala Kardashian’s.  Perhaps I am wrong, but most women who have a large caboose also have a larger frame - which includes fat around the mid-section.  Too bad there are so many denials in regards to this.  Real women have real curves!


you know what?  I don't really have an issue with self promotion, because out of all of them she seemed to have done the best in terms of making things happen for her.  The caftan line was picked up by Nordstrom!  
My issue with Asa was that she just seemed to lie.  like girl, hush!  LOL  We know you got lipo and BBL, because very season her butt got more and more pronounced.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What happened to Mike's shoe line?
GiGi's extensions?
Reza and Mercedes could have continued their real estate biz, but they seem to have given up on that


----------



## Swanky

OMG, anyone watch that wedding!?


----------



## lulilu

I did, Swanky.  My mouth was open half the time.  So OTT (in many ways).


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Swanky said:


> OMG, anyone watch that wedding!?


Oh my, I thought it was super tacky in so many ways. Could barely watch some parts! They seem well suited for each other.


----------



## Longchamp

Best Bravo show to date...the wedding. So much bizarre behavior and LOL moments,  almost need to watch it again.
my favorite when Mike said.. Has MJ ever been to a wedding?


----------



## Prufrock613

Swanky said:


> OMG, anyone watch that wedding!?





lulilu said:


> I did, Swanky.  My mouth was open half the time.  So OTT (in many ways).



I just can’t believe how drunk MJ was, as she walked down the aisle.  Also, the f bombs dropped during their ceremony.

Honestly, I didnt expect anything less.  I do love Tommy, no matter how rough he may seem, he has a good heart.


----------



## swags

When Tommy told MJ her cans look sick!!!!


----------



## snibor

swags said:


> When Tommy told MJ her cans look sick!!!!



Lol. I don’t know why I luv this show!


----------



## DC-Cutie

snibor said:


> Lol. I don’t know why I luv this show!


It’s a wreck!!!

I watched the wedding twice.  Just to see the foolishness. Vida was a delight as always. Lol 

MJ’s jumpsuit at the reception fit better than her wedding dress.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh wait. When Vida said ‘you look Chinese. I hope you look Persian soon’. I hollered!!!!


----------



## snibor

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh wait. When Vida said ‘you look Chinese. I hope you look Persian soon’. I hollered!!!!


Omg.  She is something else.

I love seeing the clothes and jewelry they all wear. I been watching this show since the beginning and I don’t have any friends who watch!  I know it’s a dumb show but I can’t help myself!  I do not understand the appeal of Tommy.


----------



## kemilia

DC-Cutie said:


> It’s a wreck!!!
> 
> I watched the wedding twice.  Just to see the foolishness. Vida was a delight as always. Lol
> 
> MJ’s jumpsuit at the reception fit better than her wedding dress.


I actually liked the jumpsuit, not the dress. And that undergarment thing she was shoe-horned into--OMG. Her makeup was awful, but boy, I did enjoy the whole wedding.


----------



## kemilia

snibor said:


> Omg.  She is something else.
> 
> I love seeing the clothes and jewelry they all wear. I been watching this show since the beginning and I don’t have any friends who watch!  I know it’s a dumb show but I can’t help myself!  I do not understand the appeal of Tommy.


Tommy seems to be the only "normal" guy on the show, he knows what he is and that's what MJ loves. 

Every time they show a flashback with GG's ex Shalom, I shudder, he was the creepiest! Tommy can probably fix a faucet, change a car's oil, eat an entire pizza. And he knew better than to smash a piece of cake into his bride's face too. I hope their marriage lasts.


----------



## lulilu

kemilia said:


> Tommy seems to be the only "normal" guy on the show, he knows what he is and that's what MJ loves.
> 
> Every time they show a flashback with GG's ex Shalom, I shudder, he was the creepiest! Tommy can probably fix a faucet, change a car's oil, eat an entire pizza. And he knew better than to smash a piece of cake into his bride's face too. I hope their marriage lasts.



And the fact that Tommy allows MJ's craziness to roll of his back makes him a perfect DH.  He loves her.   I think he understands that she is pushing him away because of fear of losing him (my armchair shrinking).


----------



## snibor

Did anyone watch reunion?  I always liked Reza but when he talked about inviting shalom’s ex to the party intentionally to hurt GG that was horrible.  To intentionally hurt someone else, just wrong.  But the pink suit!


----------



## Ceeyahd

snibor said:


> Did anyone watch reunion?  I always liked Reza but when he talked about inviting shalom’s ex to the party intentionally to hurt GG that was horrible.  To intentionally hurt someone else, just wrong.  But the pink suit!



Yes, I was surprised at his b!tchiness. GG was blindsided by Reza, MJ and seemingly Mike about communications with Shalom too. It was unbelievably unbecoming. It seems like, so far, their verbal assaults on each other we're unwarranted as the season was relatively mild as far as infighting drama with each other.


----------



## pjhm

snibor said:


> Did anyone watch reunion?  I always liked Reza but when he talked about inviting shalom’s ex to the party intentionally to hurt GG that was horrible.  To intentionally hurt someone else, just wrong.  But the pink suit!


It was disappointing- they are so vicious to one another, cant believe them when they say they are friends and “love” each other-such b.s. if I had one friend like that, I’d never see them again. Either this vitriol is staged or they are all crazy. Even Destiney was mean and a loud mouth.


----------



## snibor

pjhm said:


> It was disappointing- they are so vicious to one another, cant believe them when they say they are friends and “love” each other-such b.s. if I had one friend like that, I’d never see them again. Either this vitriol is staged or they are all crazy. Even Destiney was mean and a loud mouth.



Ya agree. The self created drama.


----------



## CeeJay

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes, I was surprised at his b!tchiness. GG was blindsided by Reza, MJ and seemingly Mike about communications with Shalom too. It was unbelievably unbecoming. It seems like, so far, their verbal assaults on each other we're unwarranted as the season was relatively mild as far as infighting drama with each other.


When I saw that, it was kind of the last straw for me re: Reza.  I have always thought that MJ has been jealous of GG because, let's face it, GG is more attractive and she has a nice figure.  But, for Reza to say that and say that he would do it again??!! .. WOW, that is NO friend at all.  I came away with the feeling that the whole reunion shenanigans were put on to create drama for next year's season and that the 'newbies' (Destiny & Nema) were stirring up the pots to try to get more 'air time' next year.  Should be interesting, but man .. Reza is just not a nice person.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Reunion part 2... Snooze fest.


----------



## kemilia

Ceeyahd said:


> Reunion part 2... Snooze fest.


Yeah, but they did replay part of MJ's wedding, which I loved (ok, maybe it was on Part 1, I watched the tale end of One before Two) and her stopping and chatting with the guests while going down aisle just makes me laugh out loud, for real. And the montage of her outfits--that woman loves her body, no 2 ways about it!


----------



## pjhm

CeeJay said:


> When I saw that, it was kind of the last straw for me re: Reza.  I have always thought that MJ has been jealous of GG because, let's face it, GG is more attractive and she has a nice figure.  But, for Reza to say that and say that he would do it again??!! .. WOW, that is NO friend at all.  I came away with the feeling that the whole reunion shenanigans were put on to create drama for next year's season and that the 'newbies' (Destiny & Nema) were stirring up the pots to try to get more 'air time' next year.  Should be interesting, but man .. Reza is just not a nice person.


You are so right, seems to me they are trying to push GG over the edge-it's so cruel.
 GG obviously has emotional problems and to smoke pot all day to feel normal is so sad for such a young and good looking woman. I don't understand why she attacks Nema though, he and Shervin were the only ones giving her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## kemilia

pjhm said:


> You are so right, seems to me they are trying to push GG over the edge-it's so cruel.
> GG obviously has emotional problems and to smoke pot all day to feel normal is so sad for such a young and good looking woman. I don't understand why she attacks Nema though, he and Shervin were the only ones giving her the benefit of the doubt.


GG was physically pulling into herself when the camera showed her, the body language was so "help me anyone, please." Andy did nothing, he's the maestro that only wants the show to go on, and I used to like him too.


----------



## pjhm

kemilia said:


> GG was physically pulling into herself when the camera showed her, the body language was so "help me anyone, please." Andy did nothing, he's the maestro that only wants the show to go on, and I used to like him too.


Yep--so fragile---Well, I don't like Andy, never have, I'm afraid one day we will pick up the newspaper or read on internet  that GG's no longer with us--that's my fear.


----------



## Ceeyahd

pjhm said:


> Yep--so fragile---Well, I don't like Andy, never have, I'm afraid one day we will pick up the newspaper or read on internet  that GG's no longer with us--that's my fear.



I wonder why she's so affected. She's a beautiful young lady, I thought some of the antics were for show (over the years). Her so called friends, whom are a generation older than her, treated her so poorly. She's so child like emotionally, insecure, teenage rebellion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The Shah's got baby fever going on.

MJ gave birth to a boy!!!

Jessica (Mike's ex) gave birth as well.  Baby Daddy is unknown at this time... but the tea is spilling that he is married


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> The Shah's got baby fever going on.
> 
> MJ gave birth to a boy!!!
> 
> Jessica (Mike's ex) gave birth as well.  Baby Daddy is unknown at this time... but the tea is spilling that he is married



I feel like MJ’s been pregnant forever.


----------



## purseinsanity

MJ's in the ICU
https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...n-icu-after-giving-birth-hasnt-held-her-baby/


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> The Shah's got baby fever going on.
> 
> MJ gave birth to a boy!!!
> 
> Jessica (Mike's ex) gave birth as well.  Baby Daddy is unknown at this time... but the tea is spilling that he is married



Jessica's baby's daddy is married & is or was her employer.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Yay and congrats to MJ & Tommy. Tommy seems too good to be true, love him.


----------



## snibor

Ceeyahd said:


> Jessica's baby's daddy is married & is or was her employer.



Oh my...


----------



## Ceeyahd

Ceeyahd said:


> Jessica's baby's daddy is married & is or was her employer.





snibor said:


> Oh my...



Let me clarify or throw out a disclaimer.

Rumor has it OR word on the street is...


----------



## snibor

Ceeyahd said:


> Let me clarify or throw out a disclaimer.
> 
> Rumor has it OR word on the street is...



Very interesting indeed.  The secrecy must be for some reason.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ceeyahd said:


> Jessica's baby's daddy is married & is or was her employer.


I browsed through some comments and I saw one doctor's name thrown around


----------



## DC-Cutie

said doctor was also on a reality show....  let your minds wonder


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> said doctor was also on a reality show....  let your minds wonder


Terry Dubrow?


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Terry Dubrow?


no, I think Miss Fancy pants would be the breaks off Terry AND Jessica


----------



## Luv n bags

DC-Cutie said:


> said doctor was also on a reality show....  let your minds wonder



That’s so messy! To me, Jessica is so beautiful and put together.  She could have her pick of men! Yet, she allegedly has a baby by a married man.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miso Fine said:


> That’s so messy! To me, Jessica is so beautiful and put together.  She could have her pick of men! Yet, she allegedly has a baby by a married man.


Jessica was pretty until she started messing with her face... and her pick in men hasn't been the best, look at Mike.  She basically changed her whole life for him (women should never do that)


----------



## rockhollow

I think Mike was always way more into the idea of getting married and settling down that actually doing it.
Jessica was way too eager to get married she didn't see this.


----------



## Luv n bags

DC-Cutie said:


> Jessica was pretty until she started messing with her face... and her pick in men hasn't been the best, look at Mike.  She basically changed her whole life for him (women should never do that)



I agree about messing with her face. And her choices in men are not on par with my choice.  What I meant is she could probably walk into a room and pick whomever she wanted.  I agree, never change for anyone!


----------



## krasavitza

has anyone been following the mess with Reza and MJ?

He posted very personal text messages from Tommy and MJ detailing private health information, essentially putting her on blast. Tommy apparently then went and vandalized Reza's home, and Reza and Adam went and filed a restraining order on Tommy.

Reza is a nasty, nasty, evil son of a b!. It's incredible how low he stoops when it comes to MJ and how disrespectful he is. Imagine a straight man going in on a woman like that, it would not be ok. Somehow, he gets a pass.

I'm disgusted, and I used to be a fan of his.


----------



## Swanky

I swathe news about the RO but didn't know what started it all.


----------



## lulilu

Tommy didn't really do all that much damage -- just tossed a few potted plants around I think.  Reza deserves much worse.


----------



## purseinsanity

krasavitza said:


> has anyone been following the mess with Reza and MJ?
> 
> He posted very personal text messages from Tommy and MJ detailing private health information, essentially putting her on blast. Tommy apparently then went and vandalized Reza's home, and Reza and Adam went and filed a restraining order on Tommy.
> 
> Reza is a nasty, nasty, evil son of a b!. It's incredible how low he stoops when it comes to MJ and how disrespectful he is. Imagine a straight man going in on a woman like that, it would not be ok. Somehow, he gets a pass.
> 
> I'm disgusted, and I used to be a fan of his.


They've been friends for years.  I'm confused what started it?  Why in the world would he post texts?  These people are awful to each other.


----------



## krasavitza

Swanky said:


> I swathe news about the RO but didn't know what started it all.


Apparently MJ said in an interview that her friends didn't come visit her after she had that traumatic labor and delivery, and that she learned who her true friends are.
Reza posted text messages between him, Tommy, and MJ in which she said no visitors, while she was in ICU. There are texts though, a day or two later, in which she said she can take visitors now, and it seems like Reza didn't respond until 2 days later. But in between all these texts was very seriously personal and sensitive medical information regarding MJ.

REZA IS A NASTY FILTHY DOG! Now he has the audacity posting an apology, yeah right, it's damage control, yet he ends it with saying he's in fear in his own home *rolleyes* Still wanting to be the victim, seeking sympathy.


----------



## DD101

I like this show.....not sure exactly what happened with Reza and MJ. But I feel it's all faked up anyway. All I know is when I watch Shah's I have to break out my yellow gold jewelry, they really get me into it! I usually wear white gold - but when my Shah's start up I always reach for the yellow gold!


----------



## limom

DD101 said:


> I like this show.....not sure exactly what happened with Reza and MJ. But I feel it's all faked up anyway. All I know is when I watch Shah's I have to break out my yellow gold jewelry, they really get me into it! I usually wear white gold - but when my Shah's start up I always reach for the yellow gold!


Same here. I even wear my grandma’s gold
Regarding those two, outing MJ’s medical condition was beyond crass.
With friends like Reza, who needs ennemies?


----------



## DD101

limom said:


> Same here. I even wear my grandma’s gold
> Regarding those two, outing MJ’s medical condition was beyond crass.
> With friends like Reza, who needs ennemies?



I agree that outing her medical records is horrible......but maybe she agreed to it? I do believe this is all to ***** up drama for the coming season. I haven't seen what he outed, was it really bad?


----------



## Ceeyahd

DD101 said:


> I agree that outing her medical records is horrible......but maybe she agreed to it? I do believe this is all to ***** up drama for the coming season. I haven't seen what he outed, was it really bad?



Doubtful that was all for the show, as there is a restraining order in place and a court date to address the restraining order.


----------



## jmaemonte

Reza posted a video on Instagram saying that MJ wanted a raise and didn’t get one so she retaliated against Reza.  It’s quite the video.  If you have Instagram, you should look it up.


----------



## DD101

Ceeyahd said:


> Doubtful that was all for the show, as there is a restraining order in place and a court date to address the restraining order.



I didn't realize there was a restraining order and a court date!



jmaemonte said:


> Reza posted a video on Instagram saying that MJ wanted a raise and didn’t get one so she retaliated against Reza.  It’s quite the video.  If you have Instagram, you should look it up.



I went to Instagram but couldn't find this, but I did see he made an apology for showing such private info.


----------



## jmaemonte

DD101 said:


> I went to Instagram but couldn't find this, but I did see he made an apology for showing such private info.



It was an Instagram live video.  You can view it under thegrapevinegirls on Instagram.


----------



## Ceeyahd

DD101 said:


> I went to Instagram but couldn't find this, but I did see he made an apology for showing such private info.





jmaemonte said:


> It was an Instagram live video.  You can view it under thegrapevinegirls on Instagram.



Reza deleted some of his crap.


----------



## DD101

jmaemonte said:


> It was an Instagram live video.  You can view it under thegrapevinegirls on Instagram.



I went there to look, maybe they took it down? I did see a video of Reza talking about how MJ wanted more money, they didn't meet her demands and then she was at the hospital having the baby.


----------



## jmaemonte

DD101 said:


> I went there to look, maybe they took it down? I did see a video of Reza talking about how MJ wanted more money, they didn't meet her demands and then she was at the hospital having the baby.



Yes. That’s the video. He said MJ tried to accuse his husband of cheating by using Destiney in order to get back on the show and that’s why the rest of the cast was upset.


----------



## purseinsanity

jmaemonte said:


> Yes. That’s the video. He said MJ tried to accuse his husband of cheating by using Destiney in order to get back on the show and that’s why the rest of the cast was upset.


So is he upset with Destiney too?


----------



## jmaemonte

purseinsanity said:


> So is he upset with Destiney too?



I don’t think so.  It sounded like Destiney let him know what was going on.


----------



## DD101

jmaemonte said:


> Yes. That’s the video. He said MJ tried to accuse his husband of cheating by using Destiney in order to get back on the show and that’s why the rest of the cast was upset.



Oh ok, thanks! No wonder the rest of the case was upset.


----------



## coutureinatl

*Shahs of Sunset's Reza Farahan Gets 3-Year Restraining Order Against Mercedes 'MJ' Javid's Husband

https://people.com/tv/shahs-of-suns...ning-order-against-mercedes-mj-javid-husband/*


----------



## lulilu

coutureinatl said:


> *Shahs of Sunset's Reza Farahan Gets 3-Year Restraining Order Against Mercedes 'MJ' Javid's Husband*
> 
> *https://people.com/tv/shahs-of-suns...ning-order-against-mercedes-mj-javid-husband/*



I am on Tommy's side against that lowlife Reza.  Reza apparently disclosed sensitive information given to him by Tommy about Merceda's severe health issues while pregnant/delivering their baby.  She almost died.  Reza never visited, blocked her on social media, and put her private info on blast.  I find it hard to believe Reza was in fear for his life because Tommy was tossing around some of the potted plants in Reza's yard.  smdh


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I am on Tommy's side against that lowlife Reza.  Reza apparently disclosed sensitive information given to him by Tommy about Merceda's severe health issues while pregnant/delivering their baby.  She almost died.  Reza never visited, blocked her on social media, and put her private info on blast.  I find it hard to believe Reza was in fear for his life because Tommy was tossing around some of the potted plants in Reza's yard.  smdh


ITA.  Reza is a dramatic diva.  I don't know the full story, and we probably never will, but for Reza to put personal health info online was an a-hole thing to do.  I thought he and Mercedes were truly friends for a long time.  With friends like these, who needs enemies, right?!  Tommy seems like a good guy.  Throwing a few plants around is nothing.  I'm surprised Reza got the RO.


----------



## baghagg

What kind of medical information did Reza disclose, does anyone know?


----------



## lulilu

Just that it was some kind of complications surrounding the birth.


----------



## baghagg

I found this article which goes in a little deeper

https://perezhilton.com/shahs-of-su...-farahan-friendship-restraining-order-attack/

And this one:

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...-placed-in-icu-after-birth-due-to-blood-loss/


And this one:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-texts-revealing-Mercedes-Javid-children.html.


----------



## swags

Is there going to be a new season?


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> Is there going to be a new season?



I kind of hope not.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Reza is the friend you really don't want in your life


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> What kind of medical information did Reza disclose, does anyone know?


From what I recall, basically that Mercedes had complications after birth, had a hysterectomy and therefore couldn't bear any more children.


----------



## Prufrock613

I’ve watched the first 2 episodes and they’re better than all last 2 seasons wrapped in one.
Reza and Adam are messy- period.
It’s interesting to see that it’s not just MJ and Reza’s convos (that we’ve seen publicized). There is something more to it


----------



## pjhm

Prufrock613 said:


> I’ve watched the first 2 episodes and they’re better than all last 2 seasons wrapped in one.
> Reza and Adam are messy- period.
> It’s interesting to see that it’s not just MJ and Reza’s convos (that we’ve seen publicized). There is something more to it


Glad some liked it, I didn’t at all and flipped the channel- seeing GG act like such a loon was too much for me.


----------



## CeeJay

pjhm said:


> Glad some liked it, I didn’t at all and flipped the channel- seeing GG act like such a loon was too much for me.


She's always been a loon, but she wants a kid now??? .. and she's not married, right?  I would just feel for that kid having her as a mother (actually all of them)!!!


----------



## Swanky

GG is perpetually high and ON tv, lol
If she can't conceive via intervention then I don't know who would allow her to adopt their baby.  She's disaster IMO.

Reza. . .  placing the blame on Ali.  Ali may be guilty of some things, but Adam was the one in the wrong here.  Mike, so desperate, it's kinda sad.  And Destiney has became such an emotional mess lol
oy. . . .


----------



## pjhm

CeeJay said:


> She's always been a loon, but she wants a kid now??? .. and she's not married, right?  I would just feel for that kid having her as a mother (actually all of them)!!!


She shouldn’t have a child and I can’t bear to watch her deconstruct on tv. She needs psychological assistance now!


----------



## CeeJay

Swanky said:


> GG is perpetually high and ON tv, lol
> If she can't conceive via intervention then I don't know who would allow her to adopt their baby.  She's disaster IMO.
> 
> Reza. . .  placing the blame on Ali.  Ali may be guilty of some things, but Adam was the one in the wrong here.  Mike, so desperate, it's kinda sad.  And Destiney has became such an emotional mess lol
> oy. . . .


OMG .. Mike, what a disaster!  I totally agree with his parents, truly .. he's failed in just about everything he has touched!  I get that he "wants" to prove otherwise, but it would be better for him to bring in someone more knowledgeable.  Makes me kind of wonder what his parents did that they have had that much $$$ to bail him out that many times ..


----------



## Prufrock613

pjhm said:


> Glad some liked it, I didn’t at all and flipped the channel- seeing GG act like such a loon was too much for me.


.
Yes GG is a loon!  I was just saying that the MJ/Reza thing is true and not made up drama, like most episodes.


----------



## jmaemonte

https://allaboutthetea.com/2019/10/18/mike-shouhed-broke/


*Mike Shouhed* likes to floss his glamorous life on the Gram but in reality he’s struggling financially and AllAboutTheTEA.com has exclusive details.

According to a ROCK SOLID source, the *Shahs of Sunset* star is living way above his means and was forced to turn his Hollywood Hills home into an Airbnb recently but when that plan failed, he put the bachelor pad up for lease at $10,000 per month.

“He had his house on Airbnb, but didn’t have any bites so he’s now offering it as a yearly rental, at 10k per month.” An insider shared with AllAboutTheTEA. 

Allegedly, *Mike Shouhed* is broke and moved in with his ‘rich’ girlfriend, *Paulina Ben-Cohen*, and her two kids when he could no longer afford his mortgage on the Hollywood Hills property.

“He’s living off of his rich girlfriend and her SUPER rich husband.” A source tells All About The TEA. “He was forced to move after he couldn’t afford his mortgage.”

The serial entrepreneur fell on hard times after numerous failed businesses — one involving an alleged pyramid scheme.

“First he was doing a pyramid scheme, selling this cream called Nurium.” The confidential informant explains to All About The TEA. “Then he sold tshirts and that did not go anywhere. Then he started selling shoes after that. Then a moving company.”

AllAboutTheTEA.com has obtained an exclusive photo of a moving truck supposedly used for *Mike Shouhed’s* moving business.
The notorious playboy’s new main squeeze, *Paulina Ben-Cohen*, has two sons and is currently going through a bitter divorce from her ex, *Tal Bahari*. “She’s ride or die for Mike and has been supporting him financially.” A source tells AllAboutTheTEA.com.

*Tal Bahari* is an Iranian businessman, who is worth millions! He filed for divorce from *Paulina Ben-Cohen* on August 28, 2018 in Los Angeles County Superior Court, according to court documents obtained by AllAboutTheTEA.com.

As reported, *Mike Shouhed* is in some legal hot water for peddling illegal merchandise on his apparel website. His *Shahs of Sunset* costar, *Reza Farahan* sent *Mike* a Cease & Desist letter this week for using his name and image on t-shirts without his permission.


----------



## bagsforme

Thats not a surprise.  You could tell he's been a poser since episode one.   Wasn't he selling commercial real estate at one point?


----------



## CeeJay

jmaemonte said:


> https://allaboutthetea.com/2019/10/18/mike-shouhed-broke/
> 
> 
> *Mike Shouhed* likes to floss his glamorous life on the Gram but in reality he’s struggling financially and AllAboutTheTEA.com has exclusive details.
> 
> According to a ROCK SOLID source, the *Shahs of Sunset* star is living way above his means and was forced to turn his Hollywood Hills home into an Airbnb recently but when that plan failed, he put the bachelor pad up for lease at $10,000 per month.
> 
> “He had his house on Airbnb, but didn’t have any bites so he’s now offering it as a yearly rental, at 10k per month.” An insider shared with AllAboutTheTEA.
> 
> Allegedly, *Mike Shouhed* is broke and moved in with his ‘rich’ girlfriend, *Paulina Ben-Cohen*, and her two kids when he could no longer afford his mortgage on the Hollywood Hills property.
> 
> “He’s living off of his rich girlfriend and her SUPER rich husband.” A source tells All About The TEA. “He was forced to move after he couldn’t afford his mortgage.”
> 
> The serial entrepreneur fell on hard times after numerous failed businesses — one involving an alleged pyramid scheme.
> 
> “First he was doing a pyramid scheme, selling this cream called Nurium.” The confidential informant explains to All About The TEA. “Then he sold tshirts and that did not go anywhere. Then he started selling shoes after that. Then a moving company.”
> 
> AllAboutTheTEA.com has obtained an exclusive photo of a moving truck supposedly used for *Mike Shouhed’s* moving business.
> The notorious playboy’s new main squeeze, *Paulina Ben-Cohen*, has two sons and is currently going through a bitter divorce from her ex, *Tal Bahari*. “She’s ride or die for Mike and has been supporting him financially.” A source tells AllAboutTheTEA.com.
> 
> *Tal Bahari* is an Iranian businessman, who is worth millions! He filed for divorce from *Paulina Ben-Cohen* on August 28, 2018 in Los Angeles County Superior Court, according to court documents obtained by AllAboutTheTEA.com.
> 
> As reported, *Mike Shouhed* is in some legal hot water for peddling illegal merchandise on his apparel website. His *Shahs of Sunset* costar, *Reza Farahan* sent *Mike* a Cease & Desist letter this week for using his name and image on t-shirts without his permission.


YIKES!!!! .. I can totally see this but just wonder how long the girlfriend will support him?!?!?!


----------



## Prufrock613

GG really put her self out there last night with her “multi pregnancies”‍ .  I get that many people are stupid in their younger years, but -ouch!  I cannot imagine being her family and seeing this on TV


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I will never NOT Love GG lol


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, Mike is quite the loser and he's lucky again to snag a rich girlfriend to support him ( I think the ex-wife was loaded as well).
And he must feel the disappointment of his family even more, with both his younger brothers having not only successful dentist business, they seem to have other business interests with the dad.
From the sounds of it too, his parents have bailed him out of an assortment of failed business ventures.
Sadly, I just can't see this new huge development working for Mike either, he's a lazy poser and not a worker, so I image his father will have to remove him from being the project manager in the future.

The first couple of seasons I kind of liked Adam and always felt a bit sorry for him, being with Reza can not be easy at the best of times.
But even last season, he started to seem a bit shady, and now this season, i'm really not liking or trust him.
How could he ever think inappropriate sex texts were ok?
And he looked repulsed with Reza was trying to kiss him at the housewarming party.
The future looks bleak for this couple.


----------



## Prufrock613

@rockhollow i agree about Adam!  I always felt bad that he seemed like Reza’s whipping post...he always seemed to have a good heart.  Not sure what happened to him.


----------



## Swanky

Mike isn't successful because he's not a true hard worker - he's lazy. . . and tbh he doesn't seem all that bright.  You can be a hard worker and not super smart and out earn people, but he seems to have no REAL grit.


----------



## Prufrock613

Swanky said:


> Mike isn't successful because he's not a true hard worker - he's lazy. . . and tbh he doesn't seem all that bright.  You can be a hard worker and not super smart and out earn people, but he seems to have no REAL grit.


...and his parents know it.  They’re sick of his great ideas.  You can see it in his father’s face.  He’s a just a grifter at this point, IMO.


----------



## kemilia

Swanky said:


> Mike isn't successful because he's not a true hard worker - he's lazy. . . and tbh he doesn't seem all that bright.  You can be a hard worker and not super smart and out earn people, but he seems to have no REAL grit.


I think I remember that in the first season he was working for/with Reza doing real estate and was lazy as heck, he expected the money to just roll in while he was sitting around. I don't recall if he quit or Reza fired him but I do remember Reza being pretty disappointed with him.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I also remember him (Mike) working with Reza and it not working out because he was lazy and didn't want to put in the time.
And from what Reza was saying at the passover dinner, he had to bail Mike out to get his house finished.

I also agree with you @Swanky - not only is he lazy, but not the brightest bulb either. I wonder if he just couldn't cope with law school and quit.
At this late stage in his life, I just can't see him changing, so he'll aways be lazy - he better score a rich wife.


----------



## rockhollow

I just don't know what to think about MJ. Her and Reza have always had a very strange relationship, they have had a real 'mean girl' attitude to other people and that wasn't really nice to see.
Now Reza seems to have turned it onto MJ.
 Last season when he spilled the beans on some of her personal details, it was upsetting to think he would do that to her, and now seems to be continuing along those lines this season.
He seems bitter and cruel to her.
I know she's a lot to take,  but doesn't deserve this treatment.
I kind of cheered with Tommy smashing plant pots in Reza's back yard.


----------



## Prufrock613

rockhollow said:


> I just don't know what to think about MJ. Her and Reza have always had a very strange relationship, they have had a real 'mean girl' attitude to other people and that wasn't really nice to see.
> Now Reza seems to have turned it onto MJ.
> Last season when he spilled the beans on some of her personal details, it was upsetting to think he would do that to her, and now seems to be continuing along those lines this season.
> He seems bitter and cruel to her.
> I know she's a lot to take,  but doesn't deserve this treatment.
> I kind of cheered with Tommy smashing plant pots in Reza's back yard.


He did this to MJ when Lilly was in the picture, also(S2?).  He outed her on swindling  funds from a bank she worked for and about Rx pill use.  He just seems to be a jealous 13yo- without any thought of how these words can hurt- personally and/or financially.

and now this happens...tell it all, Tommy!

https://realityblurb.com/2020/02/27...tens-to-tell-all-about-egotistical-jerk-reza/


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> yes, I also remember him (Mike) working with Reza and it not working out because he was lazy and didn't want to put in the time.
> And from what Reza was saying at the passover dinner, he had to bail Mike out to get his house finished.
> 
> I also agree with you @Swanky - not only is he lazy, but not the brightest bulb either. *I wonder if he just couldn't cope with law school and quit.*
> At this late stage in his life, I just can't see him changing, so he'll aways be lazy - he better score a rich wife.


Wait? .. WHAT??? .. how would Mike even get accepted into Law School????? .. or was it the Sears Roebuck version of Law School????


----------



## swags

So Reza blew up a friendship over a rumor about his husband which looks to be true?


----------



## rockhollow

I just hope that this blow up between Reza and MJ is real and not made up for the show - they are both being so vicious to each other. I know that they have done some mean things to each other in past seasons and got over it, but this seems so intense.
It will sad to see their long, long term relationship over, but I will be so upset if this is just for rating.
And I mentioned before, when Reza and MJ were together they could exceptional cruel to other people and I always found it hard to take.


----------



## anabanana745

swags said:


> So Reza blew up a friendship over a rumor about his husband which looks to be true?



Lol. Well said. Adam definitely looks guilty


----------



## Glitterandstuds

It's now on Fridays.


----------



## CeeJay

.. and to think that I used to like Reza the best! .. now!?!? .. nope, not at all!  Don't care how much 'drama' he brings to the show, the way in which he does it is so unsavory in so many ways, honestly .. he needs to go!!!  TBH .. I'm over this show and many of the other Bravo shows, they have run their course!


----------



## Prufrock613

I just watched the current episode and I will never finance anything that has to do with Reza Farahan.  I will not watch again. What he did was so absolutely so disgusting and vile that I can’t stomach this show anymore.  He is a
shreklekh mentsh.


----------



## jmaemonte

Prufrock613 said:


> I just watched the current episode and I will never finance anything that has to do with Reza Farahan.  I will not watch again. What he did was so absolutely so disgusting and vile that I can’t stomach this show anymore.  He is a
> shreklekh mentsh.



I totally agree.  Absolutely disgusting.  They are both messy but what he said was way below the belt.  A friend of 30 years?  Really?!  That was just awful and no matter what MJ did or didn’t do, I felt so bad for her.


----------



## limom

Prufrock613 said:


> I just watched the current episode and I will never finance anything that has to do with Reza Farahan.  I will not watch again. What he did was so absolutely so disgusting and vile that I can’t stomach this show anymore.  He is a
> *shreklekh mentsh*.


I had to google but I agree 100%. He is vile.
How can anyone be associated with this person?
If I were in the market, he would be the last Realtor that I would call.
Are Reza and Mercedes even still active realtors?


----------



## Prufrock613

limom said:


> I had to google but I agree 100%. He is vile.
> How can anyone be associated with this person?
> If I were in the market, he would be the last Realtor that I would call.
> *Are Reza and Mercedes even still active realtors?*


I think they both live off of family $ and $ from Instagram shilling crap...oh, and hair products


----------



## CeeJay

WOW .. just watched the last 2 episodes, what a sh!t show!!!!  What Reza said/did is unforgivable in my book, but MJ?? .. hmmm, I have to agree with Mike that she is also a pot-stirrer!   I'm just getting very tired of the constant yelling, and Destiney is a major-league WEIRDO IMO!!!


----------



## kemilia

CeeJay said:


> WOW .. just watched the last 2 episodes, what a sh!t show!!!!  What Reza said/did is unforgivable in my book, but MJ?? .. hmmm, I have to agree with Mike that she is also a pot-stirrer!   I'm just getting very tired of the constant yelling, and Destiney is a major-league WEIRDO IMO!!!


I'm not caught up yet but I am so done with the "extra" cast members--that guy with the blonde hair that looks like a bird pooped on his whole head--DONE with him. 

I only want the original cast members, though GG is really bad now, stoned all the time yet is trying to get pregnant. I can't comment on Mike & MJ & Tommy & Adam yet--since I am in quarantine I guess I will watch the episodes I haven't seen yet (lucky me in SO many ways).


----------



## swags

I could live without Destiney and I’d prefer Shervin to Nema. 
Not into GGs pregnancy.
I’m team MJ even though she was messy. Reza took it too far exposing her medical history.
Plus I can totally see Adam hosting naked jenga when Reza is out of town. Tommy threw a few pots, I don’t fault him for that.


----------



## pjhm

With the exception of Nema and Shervin, they are all a bunch of nut cases. I have a Persian friend originally from Iran who gets annoyed if I have the show on when she comes over. She thinks it’s a terrible depiction of Persians. I tell her look at RHoC or RHNY, neither makes American women look good either.


----------



## Soniaa

So mj had 10 abortions and she acted all crazy from season to season about her desire to get knocked up ASAP cause her eggs were drying up?!
Even unleashed a fit of rage on asa for having a kid before her?!
LMAO SMH!


----------



## Prufrock613

What Reza did was truly despicable.  He exposed medical info and disregarded friend confidentiality.  I hope MJ remembers, now that she’s a mother, that she (on more than one occasion) referred to Asa’s baby as a bastard child...and had no qualms about it.
Words hurt.


----------



## baghagg

Prufrock613 said:


> What Reza did was truly despicable.  He exposed medical info and disregarded friend confidentiality.  I hope MJ remembers, now that she’s a mother, that she (on more than one occasion) referred to Asa’s baby as a bastard child...and had no qualms about it.
> Words hurt.


As usual, you are spot-on, Prufrock!


----------



## CeeJay

.. like many of the other Bravo shows, I think Shah's is just D-O-N-E!  All these shows have constant "drama", screaming matches and honestly, the behavior of many of these folks is just embarrassing!  Okay, so the money may be good, and yes .. they get exposure which (they hope) they can translate into $$$ .. but I'm so done with these shows!


----------



## kemilia

CeeJay said:


> .. like many of the other Bravo shows, I think Shah's is just D-O-N-E!  All these shows have constant "drama", screaming matches and honestly, the behavior of many of these folks is just embarrassing!  Okay, so the money may be good, and yes .. they get exposure which (they hope) they can translate into $$$ .. but I'm so done with these shows!


I don't even watch WWHL anymore, had it with Andy. Though to be totally honest (and I'm hating myself for writing this) I will give the NY housewives a look when it returns. LuAnn, Ramona, Sonja, Dorinda--I just enjoy that crew.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Destiny is a major try hard


----------



## Prufrock613

Glitterandstuds said:


> Destiny is a major try hard


She should’ve stayed on the People’s Couch.


----------



## swags

What’s with the new one that dated R. Kelly? That must be what landed her the spot.


----------



## Prufrock613

swags said:


> What’s with the new one that dated R. Kelly? That must be what landed her the spot.


Every time I see her, this is what comes into my mind!

who dates R Kelly after all the crap that was exposed?


----------



## pjhm

Prufrock613 said:


> Every time I see her, this is what comes into my mind!
> 
> who dates R Kelly after all the crap that was exposed?


Yes, How she could admit that on national tv was shocking. As if to say, “yes I’ve been a celebrity chaser and chased the wrong one....” I have little sympathy for women like that.


----------



## purseinsanity

kemilia said:


> I don't even watch WWHL anymore, had it with Andy. Though to be totally honest (and I'm hating myself for writing this) I will give the NY housewives a look when it returns. LuAnn, Ramona, Sonja, Dorinda--I just enjoy that crew.


I'm looking forward to RHONY as well, especially with Bethenny gone!


----------



## purseinsanity

Prufrock613 said:


> She should’ve stayed on the People’s Couch.


OMG I knew she looked familiar!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Prufrock613 said:


> Every time I see her, this is what comes into my mind!
> 
> who dates R Kelly after all the crap that was exposed?


LOLOL I also thought the same!  She has an oddly shaped face.  And so far, she's boring me.


----------



## kemilia

purseinsanity said:


> OMG I knew she looked familiar!!


I loved People's Couch! She was good on that.


----------



## swags

I’m tired of Golnesa’s spiritual journey.

They should have let Shervin win his spot back on the show when he had that wrestling match with Nema.


----------



## CeeJay

swags said:


> I’m tired of Golnesa’s spiritual journey.
> 
> They should have let Shervin win his spot back on the show when he had that wrestling match with Nema.


Shervin & Nema?!?! .. right??? .. that was the best part of the show!!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

So, count me as one of the folks that was rather shocked to see Reza and MJ meeting & talking to each other!  What was the best though was when Mike really laid it on MJ at the "Cowboy" party that Nema had "produced" (his words).  FINALLY, MJ told the truth!  

I'm still confused though, I thought Golnesa was pregnant, but during this above (Cowboy) fest, she was drinking (and the surgery that she had .???).  At least the show had more "civilized" people than before. 

Oh yeah .. and WTF with that guy and Destiney .. BURPING like that at a fancy dinner???  OMG .. I would have gotten my stuff and upped out of there .. let him pay for everything; WHAT A PIG!!!!


----------



## swags

Were Nema’s teeth bad in his first season? I don’t remember them but now all I see are his teeth.


----------



## baghagg

I thought Nema's original teeth were fine - I think he's very impressionable (pun intended ) and he goes for whatever other people are getting/doing..  
I keep missing this show now that it's been moved to Friday; Bravo must not be serious about Shah's anymore as, generally speaking, most television 
programming move to Friday or Saturday when they're on their last leg..


----------



## anabanana745

Something was very wrong about that Destiney relationship...she was ordering for him and acting like his mom while he behaved like a horrible spoiled child at that dinner. Was he trying to get her to break up with him?


----------



## pjhm

anabanana745 said:


> Something was very wrong about that Destiney relationship...she was ordering for him and acting like his mom while he behaved like a horrible spoiled child at that dinner. Was he trying to get her to break up with him?


Good point, it was bizarre. Maybe you are right as he wasn’t acting like a man who wanted to favorably impress his date, distinctly the opposite......


----------



## purseinsanity

I wondered if he was on something??


----------



## CeeJay

anabanana745 said:


> Something was very wrong about that Destiney relationship...she was ordering for him and acting like his mom while he behaved like a horrible spoiled child at that dinner. Was he trying to get her to break up with him?


I thought EXACTLY the same thing!!!


----------



## snibor

Who watched last night?  I cannot believe MJ’s rudeness to Paulina.  MJ is a devious big mouth.  Then defends her own intrusive behavior.


----------



## Prufrock613

Golnesa had her baby.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/golnesa-gg-gharachedaghi-gives-birth-elijah-first-photo


----------



## anabanana745

Paulina’s reaction to MJ’s comments were so over the top [emoji849]. She was obviously kidding around.


----------



## swags

I thought the group was hard on MJ.  Reza should have dropped the restraining order. Adam was being a drama queen. Yes Tommy was wrong but so was Reza for putting all MJs medical history on blast. And I’m guessing Adam was playing plenty of naked jenga before the quarantine.
Mike over reacted to her conversation with Paulina,


----------



## baghagg

Why is Bravo showing the Shahs of Sunset Reunion tonight?  Didn't this series' season finish at least 8 weeks ago?


----------



## swags

baghagg said:


> Why is Bravo showing the Shahs of Sunset Reunion tonight?  Didn't this series' season finish at least 8 weeks ago?


I thought they weren't doing it this year. Maybe it took some time to make arrangements.


----------



## meazar

I’m confused. Reunion episode 1 looks like we missed the actual first episode?


----------



## baghagg

meazar said:


> I’m confused. Reunion episode 1 looks like we missed the actual first episode?


It was so "cut and paste" as far as editing goes - impossible to make sense of.


----------



## swags

They need to fire one of the boring ones and replace with Ali Ashouri. Probably Destiney or Nema.


----------



## swags

What happened with Tommy? is he still in a legal issue for throwing those pots at Reza’s? He should have been on the reunion.


----------



## anabanana745

Something is definitely not right with Reza and Adam’s relationship. Reza is so worried to look stupid so he defends Adam when clearly something happened, you can see it from the guilty look on his face. And then attacks MJ while she is in the hospital. SMH Reza


----------



## baghagg

This 2nd reunion episode put me over the edge, the constant screaming seemed _*put on*_ and _*over the top*_, I couldn't stand listening to it.  Not entertaining at all..


----------



## swags

I really dislike Destiney. She only served to make things worse for MJ and Reza. 
Agree that Adam is shady.


----------



## swags

Did anyone watch last nights new episode? 
Poor Mike, his cloud was hacked and someone forwarded fake messages to Paulina.  I couldn’t believe he had the balls to use that story.


----------



## Swanky

He's such a ho. . . run Paulina!


----------



## jaskg144

Omg new episode!!! Hope this thread becomes more active when people catch up on the new episode. 

Mike is so predictable at this point... I don't know how any girl will trust him. He's so in love with himself, he'll never be able to be faithful - we've seen this all before.  Seeing GG being a mum is so cute, I have really grown to like her over the past few seasons. Love Reza as always. I really like Destiney too.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Did anyone watch last nights new episode?
> Poor Mike, his cloud was hacked and someone forwarded fake messages to Paulina.  I couldn’t believe he had the balls to use that story.


I haven't yet, but read a bit about Mike's lame excuses.  Why any self respecting woman would want to be with this douche bag is beyond me.  Plus his mother acts like his $hit don't stink.  I also think my son is a bag of chips and all that, but if he acted like Mike does, I would certainly not be making excuses for him.  I'd love to smack him upside the head since I did not raise him to treat women like pieces of meat.


----------



## jaskg144

purseinsanity said:


> I haven't yet, but read a bit about Mike's lame excuses.  Why any self respecting woman would want to be with this douche bag is beyond me.  Plus his mother acts like his $hit don't stink.  I also think my son is a bag of chips and all that, but if he acted like Mike does, I would certainly not be making excuses for him.  I'd love to smack him upside the head since I did not raise him to treat women like pieces of meat.



That could be a reason why he repeats his mistakes over and over. He doesn't see anything wrong with them because he's always been enabled by his mother  I don't think he'll ever change.


----------



## limom

I’ ll catch a repeat. They are too much but Mercedeh is my girl


----------



## Swanky

Destiny's new lips look good, and love GG's new lease on life!
Mike has NOT changed a bit, he has no business trying to settle down with a girl, he'll just break her heart.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> Destiny's new lips look good, and love GG's new lease on life!
> Mike has NOT changed a bit, he has no business trying to settle down with a girl, he'll just break her heart.


Golnesa is Something. She has great parents and will thrive....
Authentic.


----------



## Coco.lover

I really loved the new episode. Mike is an idiot and Paulina has not self respect if she keeps staying with him. Also not to body shame mike but his body is not what it was 10 years ago. GG is great and Tommy and MJ are made for TV. Love Tommy doing his affirmations.


----------



## swags

I cracked up at Tommy’s Count impression. He can be comical.
I think MJ and Reza making up is producer driven. Like they were told to make up or theres no show. It would be hard to come back from someone harassing you when you are in the hospital in poor condition with a newborn. Especially over something like Adam being a cheater. Clearly he was texting inappropriate stuff unless his cloud was hacked in the same manner as Mikes.


----------



## limom

Wow 
Reza is a snack right now  
His family is super good looking.


----------



## anabanana745

limom said:


> Wow
> Reza is a snack right now
> His family is super good looking.



 Wow he looks great! He’s aging in reverse!


----------



## swags

Getting rid of the stache and losing weight did Reza a lot of good.


----------



## jaskg144

Super excited for this weeks episode! My husband even loves it


----------



## anabanana745

I am so happy this show is back on! Finally watched the first episode. Oh Mike, he will never learn. The drama that comes out of this group is like no other Bravo show. I feel like these people are exactly like this in real life and I live for it!


----------



## jaskg144

Mike is soooo transparent. Who would get that angry over something they didn't do?   the preview for the next episode looks promising on Mike's behalf.

I'm liking London, she seems very grounded. She brings a new dimension to the group.


----------



## rockhollow

we all agree on Mike. He has been enabled by his family for so long, he just doesn't see anything he does as wrong. It's his MO - do whatever he wants and if caught, just lie your way out of it, and if that doesn't work, admit you were wrong, but just couldn't help yourself.
I (like it seems everyone on the show does too) do not believe for one moment that his social media accounts were hacked. He just got caught.

I also agree swags, that Reza and MJ are forcing the renew of their friendship for the show - they (production) need both of them to make this show - they are the show!
Sadly, I think that Reza has done MJ wrong lots throughout the relationship, and MJ is the one to have put it aside, and continue their friendship. Not that MJ is a saint, but she's had to swallow a lot of visious talk from Reza.

So much of their social clout comes from them being together, they realize for success, they have to at least seem to be friends again.


----------



## swags

The fact that Reza and Adam still have a restraining order (at least at time of filming) against Tommy tells me no way in hell are they made up for real.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Watched tonight's episode.  Is Paulina morphing into Jessica?  She'e entitled to change her face, and I know people who go on these shows often times want to up their looks on camera, but I just see Jessica, less Paulina.

And Mike moved into an apartment and told Nema or Shervin some BS about living around Paulina's former in-laws, but I was wondering why he didn't move into his apartment complex. Shouldn't that be done by now?

GG, Reza, and MJ have Mike pegged.  He isn't capable of being faithful.


----------



## purseinsanity

Materielgrrl said:


> Watched tonight's episode.  Is Paulina morphing into Jessica?  She'e entitled to change her face, and I know people who go on these shows often times want to up their looks on camera, but I just see Jessica, less Paulina.
> 
> And Mike moved into an apartment and told Nema or Shervin some BS about living around Paulina's former in-laws, but I was wondering why he didn't move into his apartment complex. Shouldn't that be done by now?
> *
> GG, Reza, and MJ have Mike pegged.*  He isn't capable of being faithful.


Heck, I don't know him but I had him pegged!  If you cheat on a woman who converted to your religion for you and did everything else you asked, you're scum, IMO.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Heck, I don't know him but I had him pegged!  If you cheat on a woman who converted to your religion for you and did everything else you asked, you're scum, IMO.


He is a jerk. 
He will be that old dude that nobody wants to have a relationship with.
Who in her right mind would date him seriously?
His brother seems so much more stable, imo.


----------



## swags

So Mikes Cloud was not hacked???? He lied????


----------



## jaskg144

I was dyingggg at Reza and his Liquid Ass (again) - then they showed the throwback and I remembered the episode and laughed even more. Mike continues to amaze me with his victim complex  ‘it’s been eating me alive’ - I’m sure it ate Paulina alive when she was thinking about her partner texting endless amounts of women.

Glad to see Shervin has made a comeback!! I wish they’d make him a permanent cast member again. He seemed to bring something more genuine to the group.

I also die at Destiney’s little dog. He’s adorable with those little ears.


----------



## jaskg144

swags said:


> So Mikes Cloud was not hacked???? He lied????



I never believed that lie  but he seemed to peddle it so hard that he started to believe it himself. It made me sick.


----------



## rockhollow

Well, surprise, surprise - Mike wasn't hacked and he lied.
We, like everyone on the show already knew this 
Pauline has a bigger heart than me to be still with him, but then this isn't the first time she's had to deal with his lies.

The shahs must have really good connections - I was surprised that they were allowed to ride those polo ponies - those horses are very expensive.

It was kind of sad to hear MJ try and tell Reza some of her true feelings and he just made light of it, so so just stopped trying. Reza will never really admit he was wrong and treated her yet again terrible.
Typical Reza, thinks that MJ should be happy to be friends with him without thinking how this would effect Tommy.

I was also glad to see Sher.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Well, surprise, surprise - Mike wasn't hacked and he lied.
> We, like everyone on the show already knew this
> *Pauline has a bigger heart than me to be still with him, but then this isn't the first time she's had to deal with his lies.*
> 
> The shahs must have really good connections - I was surprised that they were allowed to ride those polo ponies - those horses are very expensive.
> 
> It was kind of sad to hear MJ try and tell Reza some of her true feelings and he just made light of it, so so just stopped trying. Reza will never really admit he was wrong and treated her yet again terrible.
> Typical Reza, thinks that MJ should be happy to be friends with him without thinking how this would effect Tommy.
> 
> I was also glad to see Sher.


I don't understand why she stays with him?  Is her self confidence totally shattered after her divorce?  The first time would've been the last time for me.


----------



## jaskg144

purseinsanity said:


> I don't understand why she stays with him?  Is her self confidence totally shattered after her divorce?  The first time would've been the last time for me.



I was thinking this exact same thing. She must have extremely low self esteem and must not see herself as worth more. So sad.


----------



## limom

She wants to be on TV?


----------



## anabanana745

jasmynh1 said:


> I was thinking this exact same thing. She must have extremely low self esteem and must not see herself as worth more. So sad.



sadly many men won’t marry a woman that is divorced and especially with kids when they have other options without the baggage. She probably feels it’s best to hold on to Mike. There is some truth to that, but there is no way it will work out in the long run b/c he will keep cheating.


----------



## jaskg144

The fact that Mike could sit there and lie to everyone, especially in the car with Nema makes me so uneasy. He said it with such conviction - its hilarious how anyone believes any of his lies.

I feel like London is playing a character, or has been assigned a character and a role within the group - which is a little disappointing to feel, as all of the others have always felt so organic.

I think Reza was right to leave the house when he did, as I do think it would have gotten ugly. I’m not sure whether I believe Mike or Reza with the text situation


----------



## Swanky

anabanana745 said:


> sadly many men won’t marry a woman that is divorced and especially with kids when they have other options without the baggage. She probably feels it’s best to hold on to Mike. There is some truth to that, but there is no way it will work out in the long run b/c he will keep cheating.


Thank god there's some amazing men that will!  I chose happiness and opted to divorce my ex and accidentally found the best man I've ever met!  Happily living forever with my best friend and best human I know  



jasmynh1 said:


> The fact that Mike could sit there and lie to everyone, especially in the car with Nema makes me so uneasy. He said it with such conviction - its hilarious how anyone believes any of his lies.
> 
> I feel like London is playing a character, or has been assigned a character and a role within the group - which is a little disappointing to feel, as all of the others have always felt so organic.
> 
> I think Reza was right to leave the house when he did, as I do think it would have gotten ugly. I’m not sure whether I believe Mike or Reza with the text situation



100% agree!


----------



## earthygirl

Swanky said:


> Thank god there's some amazing men that will!  I chose happiness and opted to divorce my ex and accidentally found the best man I've ever met!  Happily living forever with my best friend and best human I know
> 
> 
> 
> 100% agree!


Same exact thing happened to me!!!! Letting go of my ex and closing the door on my past,  opened a new door and real love unexpectedly came rushing in!


----------



## Swanky

That's wonderful!  Paulina won't find her good man as long as she's with Mike.


earthygirl said:


> Same exact thing happened to me!!!! Letting go of my ex and closing the door on my past,  opened a new door and real love unexpectedly came rushing in!


----------



## jaskg144

Swanky said:


> Thank god there's some amazing men that will!  I chose happiness and opted to divorce my ex and accidentally found the best man I've ever met!  Happily living forever with my best friend and best human I know
> 
> 
> 
> 100% agree!



So happy for you for this!!!


----------



## rockhollow

See Mike, when you lie so smoothly, it's hard to ever believe you.
From Reza's track record, I tend to believe that Mike is telling the truth about Reza telling him it was GG - or that it was Reza himself. And then Reza sneaking about from the house so early, that didn't look good.
Reza is a master manipulator and excellent at the shade game.

Everyone there were still in shock about Mikey's confession, it was hard for them to even process Mike's then accusation about Reza.
Mike had had a real intense denial session with all most all of them, so his about face was at lot to take in.

Again, not sure why Pauline was able to get over it fairly quickly - but to each their own.

I hope the MJ will be able to stay strong and not jump right back into Reza's arms. She's in a very difficult position. Her career is linked to Reza, but her life with Tommy can't be sacrificed for it.
How can Reza expect to have a relationship with the baby when he still has (and extended) the restraining order against Tommy?


----------



## Prufrock613

When I look at Paulina, all I can see is Lady Gaga in a dark wig


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> See Mike, when you lie so smoothly, it's hard to ever believe you.
> From Reza's track record, I tend to believe that Mike is telling the truth about Reza telling him it was GG - or that it was Reza himself. And then Reza sneaking about from the house so early, that didn't look good.
> Reza is a master manipulator and excellent at the shade game.
> 
> Everyone there were still in shock about Mikey's confession, it was hard for them to even process Mike's then accusation about Reza.
> Mike had had a real intense denial session with all most all of them, so his about face was at lot to take in.
> 
> Again, not sure why Pauline was able to get over it fairly quickly - but to each their own.
> 
> I hope the MJ will be able to stay strong and jump right back into Reza's arms. She's in a very difficult position. Her career is linked to Reza, but her life with Tommy can't be sacrificed for it.
> How can Reza expect to have a relationship with the baby when he still has (and extended) the restraining order against Tommy?


I thought Reza said he was going to lift the restraining order at the end of last season. Until that is done I would think he can not meet Baby Shams. 
I‘m guessing the follow up spoof texts were from Reza and probably Adam. I believe a lot of the making up including Mike and Paulina was done so they can continue to earn Bravo paychecks. At this point I don’t see any true friendships there.


----------



## baghagg

Prufrock613 said:


> When I look at Paulina, all I can see is Lady Gaga in a dark wig


10000%!!!!!!!!  such a *spot on* observation!!!!!

Ps. Glad to see you here!


----------



## purseinsanity

I finally got around to watching this.  I, for one, am a little shocked at how many of them were "Proud" of Mike for "owning it".  For Pete's sake.  He lied, lied, lied, sounds like an utter dumba$$, finally admits what everyone already knows, and he's "owning it"?  
And did it bug anyone else when Paulina says "woman" instead of "women"?  "Woman" isn't plural Paulina!    Learn the word because there will be many other instances with Mike and other WOMEN.  Have some self respect and leave the douche bag.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Reza is really surprised and didn't already get the hint that he's not seeing MJ's baby?

Mike is pathetic.

How are MJ and Gigi the almost level headed mediators so far this season?  Although Gigi should have told MJ when she arrived that she told Reza.

Gigi should have just set up a corner for Vida, Reza and his hubby.


----------



## rockhollow

This show is not about friendships. I am sad that the makers of this series want to make it all about conflict. I don't really want to see everyone attacking each other, but everyone on the show seems to be willing to do it for airtime.

Reza and Adam just seem to be planning and plotting to cause as much conflict as possible. Does it really make them more popular in social media?
Really last week, Reza was all happy that it seemed like him and MJ were working on starting over.
Then he talks to GG, and MJ is the devil again.
And I do believe that Reza (and Adam) are winding up Mike, and seem to take pleasure in it.

How did GG think things wouldn't pop off at the baby party? The group is totally splintered at this point, so getting them together will never go smoothy.

It was so nice to see how mended the relationship was between MJ, Mom and Tommy.
I always love Vida (sp?) She has no filter.
Little Shams had brought them altogether.


----------



## limom

At the end of the day, Vida knows that Tommy will take care of her daughter and grand baby.
She might be abrasive but she is not stupid, imo.
Mike’s mother, otoh.
What do they say about mothers loving their sons but training their daughters….
Times 1000


----------



## Materielgrrl

Okay, what happened between Mike and Paulina? Does anyone know?  What does that have to do with Destiny? I don't want to wait until next episode or the one after that?


----------



## swags

Materielgrrl said:


> Okay, what happened between Mike and Paulina? Does anyone know?  What does that have to do with Destiny? I don't want to wait until next episode or the one after that?


 Mike dirty texts other women. The recent time he did this Paulina took screenshots and sent them to the other Shahs. Paulina told MJ it wasn’t the first time and last night I think I heard her tell Destiney it’s happened TEN times. I guess Destiney and Paulina are close so Destiney is mad that he cheats on her friend like that.  The game Destiney set up was crap. Those questions on the tail end of a sext scandal were definitely aimed  at Mike. Mike appears angry mostly because he’s been outed so he wants to blame Reza and Destiney even though it’s his penis in the dick pics.


----------



## lulilu

I used to watch this show but stopped a couple of years ago.  The drama got old and boring.


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm finally caught up, and yet another boring season.  I guess this whole season will be about Mike's texts.  I don't understand why Paulina stays.  She almost looks scared to confront Mike to his face.


----------



## rockhollow

Mike, Mike, Mike. The guy really is quite the slime bag, but like all his friends, it always so hard to not like him sometimes.
GG has the just of him, he's a lying jerk, but won't change so either accept it or give him up.
It's not Reza place to continue to out him, either accept him and be his friend or not.

I can't really blame him for getting so angry at the Halloween party. He was everyone's punching bag and that's not fun.
That game of reading the card was just cruel, all those cards were aimed at him. Destiney was pissed at him over the things Paulina told her, and the cards reflected that.
And like Mike, I bet Reza was involved - maybe he didn't right the cards, but I see his hand in it.
It's just a too bad that Mike didn't leave a bit earlier and not get into a screaming match with Destiney - we're going to hear about that for episodes.

It's kind of sad to see Reza and MJ - I wish they were friends again, but I think all this reconciliation is just for the show, so seems very scripted.


----------



## limom

Golnesa as the sensible one?
Wow.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Golnesa as the sensible one?
> Wow.


Crazy, isn't it?


----------



## limom

Destiney washing her car with Frank Sinatra was something…


----------



## swags

limom said:


> Destiney washing her car with Frank Sinatra was something…


Something I’d rather not see again!


----------



## limom

swags said:


> Something I’d rather not see again!


It went on for so long.… so much cringe


----------



## rockhollow

I am not liking Paulina at all. She knew involving his circle would hit him hard.
I don't agree with the way Destiny treated him at her party. She had an agenda after hearing Paulina tell her her side of the story - and then go back to Mike.
He sensed something was up, for all we know Paulina had told Mike that she was drinking and confided in Destiny, and knew that at least her, if not all of them would be gunning for him.

Notice how well both the boys and girls played without Reza at either party?


----------



## uhpharm01

Why is this show so popular? I'm just curious. Thank you


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> Why is this show so popular? I'm just curious. Thank you


They were genuine longtime friends. 
 They come from a different background (they are all Persian).
The storylines are more or less organic.
And the food


----------



## Glitterandstuds

limom said:


> They were genuine longtime friends.
> They come from a different background (they are all Persian).
> The storylines are more or less organic.
> And the food




That crispy rice always gets me.


----------



## Prufrock613

Glitterandstuds said:


> That crispy rice always gets me.


Ooh, the tahdig.  I mentioned that I was craving it at work after watching Shahs.  The next day my coworker brought in a huge platter of it that she made.


----------



## september1985

it was wrong of Reza to not first consult with his husband before telling MJ he was dropping the restraining order; however, I think Adam is upset with MJ regarding the naked jenga rumor and is blocking the friendship. Seems like there a lot of issues to sort through…


----------



## jmaemonte

label.hoe said:


> it was wrong of Reza to not first consult with his husband before telling MJ he was dropping the restraining order; however, I think Adam is upset with MJ regarding the naked jenga rumor and is blocking the friendship. Seems like there a lot of issues to sort through…



I agree.  He should have consulted Adam first.  Something about Adam rubs me the wrong way.  Honestly, I don’t blame Tommy for being as upset as he was regarding what Reza said about his wife. It was horrible and uncalled for.   I do not believe Tommy should have went and vandalized Reza’s home but he has every right to be as upset as he is.  I also understand that Reza and MJ have a deep, long time friendship (as dysfunctional as it is).


----------



## september1985

there is totally something off about Adam. also Paulina is stirring the pot amongst the friends, oy.


----------



## anabanana745

Is anyone watching the reunion? What is up with Destiny’s face? She looks awful


----------



## swags

anabanana745 said:


> Is anyone watching the reunion? What is up with Destiny’s face? She looks awful


Too many fillers. Did you notice Andy asked her what she had done and she said nothing. I think she meant that she didn’t have plastic surgery. She then said something like Oh I did have some fillers. He needs to be more specific!
Reza is thin now and looks pretty good but he had that weird shorts outfit that made his legs stand out.


----------



## anabanana745

Yes but then later in the show Mike called her out too and she completely denied. Whatever it is I hope she sees it and stops before it’s too late.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I was surprised to see her face, she looked totally different - and not in a good way!

I wonder if Mike had rejected Destiny at some point as she really goes after him at every encounter they have?  It seems like more than just being a friend to his current girlfriend.

I think that GG is just as nasty as she's always been. I thought she had softened at first after having her baby, but as the season continued, to old GG seems to come out. 
She seems to be enjoying being cruel to MJ on the reunion.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Too many fillers. Did you notice Andy asked her what she had done and she said nothing. I think she meant that she didn’t have plastic surgery. She then said something like Oh I did have some fillers. He needs to be more specific!
> Reza is thin now and looks pretty good but he had that weird shorts outfit that made his legs stand out.


Reza is getting a little too thin, IMO.  That, along with his newly white hair, is aging him quickly.


----------



## september1985

what’s up with Paulina’s pupils during the reunion? They look enlarged and I don't believe she is wearing contacts.


----------



## anabanana745

label.hoe said:


> what’s up with Paulina’s pupils during the reunion? They look enlarged and I don't believe she is wearing contacts.



All the lies from Mike got her out of sorts. She looked soo uncomfortable.


----------



## jmaemonte

Honestly, I don’t know why Paulina was even there.  She added nothing and was painful to watch.


----------



## rockhollow

It was a bit sad to see Paulina so 'ride or die' for Mike. Being a divorced woman with kids, I just can't see why she is willing to settle for Mike - you'd think she's be a bit wiser.
Mike is not going to change, maybe he'll be good for a bit, but the real Mike will come out.

What's up with London? She was barely mentioned, even though she was on the whole season quite a bit.


----------



## jmaemonte

rockhollow said:


> It was a bit sad to see Paulina so 'ride or die' for Mike. Being a divorced woman with kids, I just can't see why she is willing to settle for Mike - you'd think she's be a bit wiser.
> Mike is not going to change, maybe he'll be good for a bit, but the real Mike will come out.
> 
> What's up with London? She was barely mentioned, even though she was on the whole season quite a bit.



I completely agree.  Mike is not going to change. Paulina going on about how “amazing” their life was when they literally separated twice just during this season was a bit too much.  Spare me.  And I completely forgot London was even on this season. 
She clearly is not a good fit for this show.


----------



## earthygirl

rockhollow said:


> It was a bit sad to see Paulina so 'ride or die' for Mike. Being a divorced woman with kids, I just can't see why she is willing to settle for Mike - you'd think she's be a bit wiser.
> Mike is not going to change, maybe he'll be good for a bit, but the real Mike will come out.
> 
> What's up with London? She was barely mentioned, even though she was on the whole season quite a bit.


Yeah it was sad. It seemed as if she’s convinced herself that she can put up with his attention seeking behaviors and dishonesty, because he’s good to her kids. That man is not capable of truly loving anyone but himself. I wish Paulina could see that. Those poor kids. Paulina needs therapy so she can realize that she and her kids deserve better!


----------



## earthygirl

jmaemonte said:


> I completely agree.  Mike is not going to change. Paulina going on about how “amazing” their life was when they literally separated twice just during this season was a bit too much.  Spare me.  And I completely forgot London was even on this season.
> She clearly is not a good fit for this show.


Agree about London...I didn’t even realize she was missing at the reunion! I guess she didn’t bring any drama!


----------



## swags

Reza s self reflection has lead him to decide not to have children. I wonder if someone is playing naked jenga again? 
Did Reza drop the restraining order? At first it sounded like he did but then he made it sound like he is planning to.
MJ needs to save her marriage and leave Reza in the past. 
I don’t know that the show is worth another season. Destiney ate up too much screen time. Reza and MJ have too much toxicity. Mike and Paulina look miserable. There is nothing tying the group together these days.


----------



## earthygirl

swags said:


> Reza s self reflection has lead him to decide not to have children. I wonder if someone is playing naked jenga again?
> Did Reza drop the restraining order? At first it sounded like he did but then he made it sound like he is planning to.
> MJ needs to save her marriage and leave Reza in the past.
> I don’t know that the show is worth another season. Destiney ate up too much screen time. Reza and MJ have too much toxicity. Mike and Paulina look miserable. There is nothing tying the group together these days.


 Tommy is the only character I like on the show And even he avoided the cameras this season. The whole “group” is a mess and each of them need to focus on their own lives and keep things private. That’s how they will heal as a group or at the very least move forward. Most annoying of all, even more so than Mike and his dool issues and GG and her anger issues, is Reza. At one point in time he was funny and I enjoyed his know-it-all commentary but now he just seems desperate for air time and drama, and is manipulative and insincere.  He doesn’t need to have a baby; he needs to be in therapy with his husband. Something about their relationship seems totally off...the power balance is totally off in their relationship. My theory is Adam is Reza’s ***** so he’s seeking outlets for his stress through playing Jenga!  Hope you “Shahs“ are reading this!


----------



## rockhollow

I also at first liked and found Reza funny, but as the years have gone on, he has lost his shine.
Now I often just find him selfish and cruel.
The vindictive way he couldn't wait to tell Destiny what MJ's mother had said was so uncalled for. I had forgotten about that until we say it replay for the reunion.
And if he was really telling the truth about wanted to meet baby Sham (sp?), he certainly is not doing anything to make that happen. From what I could understand, he hasn't even removed the restraining order, even though he was telling MJ he would do it. 
It's sad that their long, long relationship is over, but really, he has said some terrible things about MJ - things that are beyond forgiveness.


----------



## anabanana745

swags said:


> Reza s self reflection has lead him to decide not to have children. I wonder if someone is playing naked jenga again?
> Did Reza drop the restraining order? At first it sounded like he did but then he made it sound like he is planning to.
> MJ needs to save her marriage and leave Reza in the past.
> I don’t know that the show is worth another season. Destiney ate up too much screen time. Reza and MJ have too much toxicity. Mike and Paulina look miserable. There is nothing tying the group together these days.



Tommy is a bigger nut than any of the others. What kind of crazy person trespasses on someone property and causes thousands of dollars of destruction as payback for a mean comment at a party…. I feel for MJ as he is coming between her friendships now that she forgave Reza and wants to move forward.


----------



## jmaemonte

anabanana745 said:


> Tommy is a bigger nut than any of the others. What kind of crazy person trespasses on someone property and causes thousands of dollars of destruction as payback for a mean comment at a party…. I feel for MJ as he is coming between her friendships now that she forgave Reza and wants to move forward.



I agree that Tommy definitely behaved poorly, but the comments that were made by Reza about his wife just after a very difficult pregnancy and birth were reprehensible and way below the belt.  That is not something you say or share about someone who has been your friend for 30 plus years no matter how angry you are.  Unfortunately, this show has ruined a long friendship for the appeal of fame.  I suspect MJ is only “making up“ with Reza, and Gigi as well, to be on the show.


----------



## swags

jmaemonte said:


> I agree that Tommy definitely behaved poorly, but the comments that were made by Reza about his wife just after a very difficult pregnancy and birth were reprehensible and way below the belt.  That is not something you say or share about someone who has been your friend for 30 plus years no matter how angry you are.  Unfortunately, this show has ruined a long friendship for the appeal of fame.  I suspect MJ is only “making up“ with Reza, and Gigi as well, to be on the show.


Not only that, Reza posted private messages about MJs health. I feel he was worse and if Reza paid thousands for the couple of pots Tommy threw than he got ripped off.  Should Tommy have reacted that way? No. But Reza got his panties in a bunch because of a rumor about Adam that he thought may have come from MJ.


----------



## rockhollow

And remember at one of the earlier after shows, Rez outing a whole lots of MJ's past problems with the law. More things that he had no right to revel about a so called 'best friend'.

Yes, Tommy was wrong for vandalizing Reza's back yard. Did he do jail time? And we know he did the anger management counselling, so I think he's paid for his angry outburst.

I always felt that Adam was jealous of how much time Reza spent with MJ, and has always worked to make sure that relationship wouldn't rekindle.

In my heart, I don't think MJ should re-establish a friendship with Reza, I think the price to pay for that is too high.


----------



## earthygirl

anabanana745 said:


> Tommy is a bigger nut than any of the others. What kind of crazy person trespasses on someone property and causes thousands of dollars of destruction as payback for a mean comment at a party…. I feel for MJ as he is coming between her friendships now that she forgave Reza and wants to move forward.


I can see your point of view. Tommy’s reaction was extreme and actions were definitely unlawful. I just feel compassion for the guy because it’s clear that he truly loves MJ and I think he felt the pain of Reza’s betrayal of the friendship his wife had with him. I think Tommy was hurt deeply on behalf of his wife during the whole traumatic birth and by Reza’s actions and lack of presence at that time. Tommy’s wife almost died and Reza should have dropped everything to be there with them...even if it meant putting his own doubts aside about what MJ May have or have not said about Adam.  I realize MJ is not perfect but she does seem capable of genuinely loving another person, where as Reza seems too self-involved to prioritize anyone but himself. He tries to appease Adam at times but then ends up doing what he wants to do...putting himself first.


----------



## uhpharm01

‘Shahs of Sunset’ star Mike Shouhed arrested for domestic violence
					

An LAPD officer confirmed Shouhed was arrested for “intimate partner violence with injury,” which is a term used when there is “visible injury” on the victim.




					pagesix.com


----------



## jmaemonte

uhpharm01 said:


> ‘Shahs of Sunset’ star Mike Shouhed arrested for domestic violence
> 
> 
> An LAPD officer confirmed Shouhed was arrested for “intimate partner violence with injury,” which is a term used when there is “visible injury” on the victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Unfortunately, I am not surprised by this.


----------



## swags

How terrible. I suspect he’s a real jerk when there’s no cameras around.


----------



## andral5

swags said:


> How terrible. I suspect he’s a real jerk when there’s no cameras around.


He shows it on his face.


----------



## krasavitza

His relationship with Paulina had abusive relationship written all over it.

........... I wonder though what if its not even with Paulina considering his philandering ways?


----------



## anabanana745

krasavitza said:


> His relationship with Paulina had abusive relationship written all over it.
> 
> ........... I wonder though what if its not even with Paulina considering his philandering ways?



its interesting you say that, b/c they actually said in the article that they couldn’t confirm if it was her or if she was even present. What if it was a mistress?


----------



## rockhollow

No one should be surprised by this news - Mike has always seemed a creep, and we have seen many times when he loses control with women.
He's a loser!


----------



## uhpharm01

'Shahs of Sunset' Canceled on Bravo After 9 Seasons
					

"Shahs of Sunset" has been canceled after 9 seasons on Bravo.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## swags

uhpharm01 said:


> 'Shahs of Sunset' Canceled on Bravo After 9 Seasons
> 
> 
> "Shahs of Sunset" has been canceled after 9 seasons on Bravo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I was a fan of the show but after Reza outed MJs medical history and Tommy’s reactive behavior it wasn’t the same. No way could they recover the friendship of old.
Was Mike’s arrest the final nail or was the decision already made?


----------



## Swanky

Shahs of Sunset's Mike Shouhed Faces 14 Criminal Charges from Domestic Incident with Paulina Ben-Cohen
					

Mike Souhed's fiancée Paulina Ben-Cohen has come forward identifying herself as the victim of his domestic violence arrest, Page Six reported




					people.com


----------



## baghagg

Swanky said:


> Shahs of Sunset's Mike Shouhed Faces 14 Criminal Charges from Domestic Incident with Paulina Ben-Cohen
> 
> 
> Mike Souhed's fiancée Paulina Ben-Cohen has come forward identifying herself as the victim of his domestic violence arrest, Page Six reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Very disheartening


----------



## andral5

Swanky said:


> Shahs of Sunset's Mike Shouhed Faces 14 Criminal Charges from Domestic Incident with Paulina Ben-Cohen
> 
> 
> Mike Souhed's fiancée Paulina Ben-Cohen has come forward identifying herself as the victim of his domestic violence arrest, Page Six reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Not surprising. He showed like a domestic abuser from the beginning.


----------



## purseinsanity

andral5 said:


> Not surprising. He showed like a domestic abuser from the beginning.


Also wouldn't surprise me if Paulina stays with him.


----------



## andral5

purseinsanity said:


> Also wouldn't surprise me if Paulina stays with him.


Yup, that too...


----------

